#ubuntu-de 2011-06-27
<szal> hier is nuh mal *buntu, net Mint
<Miller42> hätte ja sein können, da *int auf *buntu basiert und beides auf *ebian, daß mal jemand angesichts der leeren *int-Channel nen TIp hat. Sorry, kommt nicht wieder vor.
<k1l> Miller42: wenn du das selbst umgestellt hast, schau da nach, wo du es geändert hast. wenn nicht befrage dein theme oder mint direkt. sie haben auch eine eigene community und wissen wohl selber besser, was sie da ändern
<Miller42> Ist die Frage denn in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ontopic? ;-)
<Miller42> jaja, schon gut. Wollte nicht trollen. just joking
<gandalff> abend
<gandalff> kann mir einer verraten, wie ich nen nvidia treiber deinstalliere?
<ring1> gandalff, wie hast du ihn denn installiert?
<gandalff> hmm, ich glaube per software center, bin mir aber unsicher. ich will nen neueren nvidia treiber installieren und denke mir jetz, dass der alte weg muss, oder ?
<ring1> gandalff, ich würde mich an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia halten und einen treiber aus der paketverwaltung nehmen
<gandalff> hab den hier gefunden und bin der meinung, dass der besser passt: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.09.07.run
<gandalff> habe nen 270er druf
<ring1> gandalff, von einer manuellen installation würde ich absehen. dann gibts nämlich auch keine updates
<gandalff> ok, würd ich in kauf nehmen, wenn er denn besser läuft, aber verrate mir, muss ich vor der installation den aktuellen entfernen oder kann icxh einfach loslegen ?
<ring1> gandalff, hast du denn probleme mit der aktuellen version?
<gandalff> in gewissen sachen im browser koommt es zu rucklern und im hwinfo sagt er mir, ich hab 14mb ram und es sei ne geforce gf100 ist es aber nich
<gandalff> is ne geforce gtx470
<ring1> gandalff, also, das nvidia paket, solltest du definitiv vorher entfernen
<ring1> gandalff, hier ist der wiki-eintrag dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<gandalff> ok
<gandalff> dann danke, i'll try 
<ring1> gandalff, viel erfolg, ich würde einfach die version aus dem ubuntu-x-swat ppa nehmen, wenns unbedingt eine neue version sein muss
<gandalff> ich will einfach  nur, dass buntu rafft, dass ich ne gtx470 hab und nich irgend nen oldschool fabrikat ;)
<ring1> seit version 195.36.24, also der version aus den normalen paketquellen ohne zusätzliches ppa, wird die gtx470 unterützt ...
<ring1> oh, ist ja schon weg :)
<stefan_> Morgen
<gandalff> guten morgen
<gandalff> wenn ich in der datei grub.conf die zeile "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" " in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" ändere, sehe ich dann ein post screen, also die aktivität des bootens?
<joschi> gandalff: ja, solltest du
<joschi> gandalff: wenn du das nur einmalig willst, kannst du auch direkt im grub bootscreen die bootparameter des kernels ändern
<christoph_> \j shapka
<stefan_> Moin, sagt mal kann ich proprietäre Software auch über Synaptic verwalten?
<joschi> gandalff: nach änderung der o. g. zeile musst du natürlich die grub-konfiguration neu erzeugen lassen
<stefan_> Oder geht das nicht?
<joschi> stefan_: wenn die proprietäre software bzw. deren hersteller ein entsprechendes repository anbietet, klar
<gandalff> also mit grub-update oder wie der befehl war?
<stefan_> joschi: Es gibt z.B. das Paket fglrx in Synaptic
<stefan_> Woher sehe ich, dass das identisch ist mit dem. was mir "proprietäre Software" als fglrx andrehen will?
<stefan_> Naja, also da glaube ich es ja.
<stefan_> ABER
<gandalff> ich sehe dann aber, falls eingerichtet immernoch mein hintergrundbild des grubś auch wenn ich quiet splash entfernt habe ? 
<joschi> gandalff: das hintergrundbild von grub (also die maske des bootmanagers selbst) wird von den optionen, die du genannt hast, nicht beeinflusst
<gandalff> sehr gut ;)
<gandalff> noch ne kurze umfrage ;) : nutzt hier jemand ubuntu 11.04 x64 und den nvidia 275.09.07 treiber ? wenn ja, wie zufrieden bist du / seid ihr damit ?
<joschi> stefan_: kommt da noch was nach dem "ABER"?
<stefan_> Ich soll einen Broadcom STA W-LANtreiber installieren
<stefan_> Tschuldigung
<k1l_> gandalff: für umfragen taugt irc nicht. nutze wenn möglich die treiber aus den offiziellen paketquellen.
<stefan_> Da ist das nicht sooo leicht für mich verständlich
<stefan_> es gibt broadcom-sta-common
<stefan_> und... bcmwl-kernel-source
<stefan_> Und ich weiß nicht, welches Paket ich runterladen soll.
<gandalff> ja na, sollte ja auch keine umfrage in dem sinne sein, wollte nur mal hören "hey, der is scheise, oder der passt schon" weil ich den jetz nutze und finde meine graka wird n bisl heißer
<k1l> gandalff: das hängt sehr stark von der graka, dem rechner/pc und den anwendungen ab um das verallgemeinern zu können. :/
<gandalff> k, lassen wir das ;) 
<gandalff> ok., bis später
<dAnjou> kann ich es irgendwie abstellen, dass ubuntu mir diese "beschreibungen" statt der programmnamen anzeigt? z.B. "Texteditor" statt "gedit"
<dAnjou> das nervt total
<dAnjou> ich weiß immer nie, was ich da grad öffne
<jokrebel> hi
<stefan_> Tachchen
<stefan_> Kennt ihr ein Programm, dass einem das Wetter vorhersagt und schnell startbar ist? Und auch tageszeitabhängige Prognosen gibt?
<stefan_> Ich habe das Weather Screenlet ausprobiert.
<stefan_> Das gibt nur Tagesanzeigen.
<stefan_> Nichts über Vormittag oder Stunden etc.
<dadrc> dAnjou, die harte Methode wär es , die Generic Names aus den desktop-Dateien zu werfen
<dadrc> Aber irgendwo hab ich dafür auch mal eine Option gesehen... weiß leider nicht mehr wo
<jokrebel> stefan_: Die Übersicht kennst Du schon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wetteranzeige
<dAnjou> dadrc: die harte und nicht gerade bequeme methode :P
<stefan_> jokrebel, ja Danke, hab ich mir angesehen.
<dadrc> dAnjou, ja, leider.
<stefan_> Die Sache ist, ich sehe nicht, wo ich für das Wetterbericht Panel Standortinformationen eingeben kann.
<stefan_> Hier steht nur Stadt "Default_Location"
<jokrebel> stefan_: Rechtsklick - Einstellungen - Standort ... dort da nen Ort in Deiner Nähe suchen.
<stefan_> jokrebel, danke, das hat bei mir erst nicht geklappt, weil das Applet als -- dargestellt wird und da habe ich es dann nicht getroffen und die Option daher nicht gesehen. Dankeschön *schäm*
<stefan_> Ich habe gelesen, dass und wie man Gnome Applets mit Xfce nutzen kann. Kann man auch Xfce Applets mit Gnome benutzen?
<aljoscha> Hallo, als ich gestern Windows auf der Windows Partition neu installiert habe, hat es leider irgendwie meine Partitionstabelle kaputt gemacht und die root Partition was verschwunden. Nach einem Hinweis hier auf testdisk konnte ich die root Partition wiederherstellen, allerdings nicht mounten. Also bin ich mit fsck ran und da gab es einiges zu fixen. Nun kann ich sie zwar mounten, aber bis auf lost and found ist nichts mehr drauf 
<aljoscha> Okay gut, meine /home Partition ist noch da, kann gemountet werden und die Daten sind auch noch drauf. Also wollte ich nun gerade das System neu installieren und bei der Installation sagt er mir, dass auf der Festplatte keine Partitionen existieren!? Auch in Geparted zeigt er mir keine Partitionen auf, aber bei der Live CD kann ich die Partitionen noch ganz normal in Nautilus mounten. Was ist da los?
<aljoscha> Ich versuch mal weiter und komm vielleicht spaeter nochmal zum fragen. Danke
<bene1> was muss ich denn bei samba einstellen damit ich bei windows 7 unter netzwerk mein laptop finden kann?
<jokrebel> cu
<claw> wie filtere ich email-adressen aus einer php datei? 
<claw> less datei.php | grep @domain.de 
<claw> gibt leider noch den quelltext dazu aus
<dadrc> grep -oP "\w+@domain.de" könnte klappen
<julian> (valide und allumfassend... www.regular-expressions.info oder ähnlich hat eine regex mit der du ANFANGEN kannst)
<julian> http://www.regular-expressions.info/email.html 
<julian> claw: und ists eine php quelldatei oder der html output der von der datei generiert wird?
<claw> der html output 
<julian> den kannst du in einer vorhergehenden stufe bzw. wenn du es live abrufst mit lynx vorher rausfiltern
<julian> wenn eine struktur in der die emailadressen im html eingebaut sind die du haben willst existiert
<julian> kannst du auch über dom die entsprechenden knotenwerte auslesen
<oetzi> hallo zusammen ich habe zwei fragen zu unity
<oetzi> 1. ist es irgendwie möglich mit unity wirklich auf vollbild zu gehen
<oetzi> 2. die Infoblasen die rechtsoben erscheinen z.B. bei statusänderungen von nutzern in pidgin kann man die positionieren
<crypto_> hallo, ich habe eine frage zu oneiric, kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen ?
<koegs> ,oneiric? crypto_
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber oneiric
<koegs> ,ozelot?
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ozelot
<crypto_> die neueste version von ubuntu
<koegs> :(
<joschi> ,ubuntu+1?
<shetlandpony> Sorry joschi, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ubuntu+1
<joschi> fact-fail ;)
<koegs> crypto_: war mir klar, wollte nur das pony triggern :D
<crypto_> k
<LetoThe2nd> crypto_: wissen wir alle, aber das pony bringts nicht hin dir zu sagen dass du bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1 gehen sollst.
<crypto_> thx
<lx42> Kann mir jmd bei Einrichten von Nginx helfen?
<alamar> lx42: kannst du konkrete fragen stellen oder probleme erläutern?
<alamar> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx ist nämlich sonst das einzige was du zu hören bekommst..
<lx42> Hab jetz ne Serverconfig gestartet mit eben dieser Anleitung ausm Wiki
<lx42> Aber Nginx akzeptiert die nich
<alamar> "akzeptiert die nich" ist keine wirkliche fehlerbeschreibung
<lx42> yared@yareds-laptop:~$ sudo nginx
<lx42> [sudo] password for yared: 
<lx42> [warn]: duplicate MIME type "text/html" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:28
<lx42> [emerg]: unknown directive "server" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:38
<lx42> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401092/
<alamar> vergleich mal hier http://wiki.nginx.org/FullExample wo der server block steht
<alamar> und wo er bei dir steht
<lx42> Ja der steht bei mir am Ende
<alamar> lx42: ich meine auch diesen teil aus dem wiki "Damit nginx an eine Domain oder IP gebunden wird, muss folgender Grundblock in den http-Teil eingefügt werden:" 
<lx42> Das hab ich also falsch gemacht -.-
<lx42> Thx
<gandalff> hallo, ich hab nen großes prob. seitdem ich heute die 275.09.07 version von den nvidia treibern installiert habe, funktioniert mein internes netzwerk und mein audio nicht mehr.,.. weiß allerdings nicht, wie ich dem problem nachgehen soll.
<gandalff> brauch da wirklich hilfe, alleine schaff ichs nich 
<Exterminans> Moin, hab ne Frage zu Pulseaudio, und zwar WIE bekomme ich unter Ubuntu zwei verschiedene Pulseaudio-Geräte eingerichtet? Aus unerklärlichen Gründen bietet Pulseaudio mir unter Ubuntu nur an ENTWEDER digitalen ODER analogen Ausgang zu nutzen obwohl das zwei unterschiedliche Alsa-Geräte sind die sich über Alsa auch seperat ansprechen lassen
<k1l> gandalff: ist das der treiber von der nvidia homepage? warum nimmst du nicht den aus den offiziellen quellen?
<gandalff> muss mal eben schauen, wo ich den her hab...
<gandalff> habe den treiber hier her: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/275.09.07-0ubuntu1/+build/2571275
<shetlandpony> gandalff's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hf9kak | amd64 build : 275.09.07-0ubuntu1 : “nvidia-graphics-drivers” package : Ubuntu
<gandalff> lol ;)
<gandalff> so, ich weiss nicht wieso, aber mein netzwerk funktioniert wieder, aber der sound geht immer noch nicht...
<gandalff> gibts bei ubuntu irgendwie ne lösung sich hardware konflikte anzeigen zu lassen? aka, verratet mir, wie ich das prob behebe, bitte 
<dadrc> gandalff, Ubuntuversion?
<gandalff> 11.04 x64
<dadrc> Dann bitte #ubuntu-de+1
<dadrc> Äh
<dadrc> Quatsch
<dadrc> Aber wieso installierst du dann Pakete für 11.10?
<gandalff> hä? is das so? war das nich für natty ? sekunde
<dadrc> Das Paket, das du verlinkt hast, ist für 11.10 aka Oneiric
<dadrc> Ist also erstmal nicht unbedingt verwunderlich, dass das nicht so richtig will.
<dadrc> Die aktuellste Version der Treiber für Natty ist 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<gandalff> omg... ok, wusste nicht, was oneiric bedeutet... ^^ my fault... 
<gandalff> also kann ich die 275 vergessen...
<gandalff> alles klar, ich versuch mal das rückgängig zu machen... 
<dadrc> Soweit ich das sehen kann, gibt es für Natty momentan keine 275er-Pakete, joa.
<gandalff> ach ähm, ich hab den treiber per konsole installiert mit sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-..... usw. wie kann ich das ding jetz wieder deinstallieren.? reicht das in der paketverwaltung ?
<gandalff> nee, da stehts garnich drin glaube...
<TheInfinity> gandalff: nein. müsste n uninstall script geben.
<TheInfinity> gandalff: und NIE wieder via shellscript installieren. das ist selbstmord fürs system.
<gandalff> hehe ok ;)
<Skullcrasher> hi
<gandalff> wie führ ich dieses uninstall jetz aus? magst mir das verraten? ^^
<TheInfinity> gandalff: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation - wiki hilft
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/df8wnh |        Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<gandalff> oki
<Skullcrasher> reicht eigtl ein pc mit 1GB Speicher und Intel Pentium 4 2,66 GHz damit Ubuntu flüssig läuft?
<gandalff> klar
<Skullcrasher> ok
<gandalff> nur bei der neuesten wär ich mir da nich so siucher wegen unity
<Skullcrasher> würd gern elementaryos installieren und war mir nicht ganz sicher
<gandalff> weiss es aber nich 100%
<Skullcrasher> basiert auf 10.10
<TheInfinity> Skullcrasher: dafür wirst du hier aber keinen support kriegen. :)
<Skullcrasher> oh
<TheInfinity> Skullcrasher: es ist kein ubuntu.
<Skullcrasher> dacht ja nur weil es auf ubuntu basiert
<TheInfinity> Skullcrasher: und ob 10.10 gut läuft hängt maßgeblich von deiner grafikkarte ab.
<TheInfinity> Skullcrasher: wir supporten nicht irgendwelche abgedrehten modifikationen.
<gandalff> ^^
<Skullcrasher> wenn das ubuntu läuft läuft das andere auch :P
<TheInfinity> Skullcrasher: davon gibts ne ganze menge. und zum teil sind die übelst verbastelt. und zum teil arg unsicher. deswegen nur support für ubtuntu selbst hier :)
<Skullcrasher> jop jop
<gandalff> kannst ruhig zugeben , dass du windows meinst :D
<Skullcrasher> kein prob
<gandalff> hehe, spaß ;)
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> danke :) 
<dadrc> Skullcrasher, für Elementary OS solltest du lieber in #elementary fragen.
<Skullcrasher> werd ich ma machen ^
<Skullcrasher> trotzdem thx
<Skullcrasher> cya
<stefan_> Man kann ja manuell in diesen Vormerkungslisten von Synaptic rumschreiben. Muss man da genau beachten wie oft man tab drückt, bevor man install schreibt oder muss man etwas anderes Spezielles beachten?
<TheInfinity> vormerkungslisten?
<stefan_> "Vorgemärkte Änderungen speichern" erzeugt so Textdokumente.
<deem> stefan_: s/Vorgemärkte/vorgemerkte/
<shetlandpony> sorry deem, can't find 'Vorgemärkte' in stefan_'s last line
<deem> sogar das pony mag es nicht :D
<stefan_> ;(
<stefan_> Naja, jedenfalls, wie darf ich denn drin schreiben?
<stefan_> Ich dachte einfach, so wie es aussieht: Enter Paket, zweimal tab wie es auch sonst aussieht und "install"
<stefan_> Geht das so?
<deem> ich glaube nicht, dass man in diesen dateien einfach so "rumschreiben" sollte
<linuksamiko> Hallo zusammen, ich suche seit Anfang des Monats die ASUS eee-PCs mit vorinstalliertem Ubuntu. Weiß jemand wo es die gibt?
<stefan_> Ne, ruf doch bei Asus an
<linuksamiko> das wollte ich wegen der 01805 Nummer eigentlich vermeiden
<linuksamiko> nur das kann doch irgendwie nicht sagen. Hieß es in der Pressemeldung doch noch, dass die Dinger ab 1. Juni verfügbar sind
<stefan_> deem, warum denkst Du, sollte man da nicht dran rumschreiben? Ich will eigentlich nur solche Listen "zusammenfügen". Deshalb. Ich denke mir die Pakete ja nicht aus :D
<stefan_> Hast Du die 0180 info Suche benutzt?
<linuksamiko> was für eine Suche?
<linuksamiko> ich war bei ASUS auf der Seite
<linuksamiko> und da stand eine 01805-Nummer für Deutschland
<linuksamiko> und ich habe keinen Bock, pro Minute 40 Cent zu bezahlen, wenn ich mich über ein Produkt informieren möchte
<stefan_> gidf
<linuksamiko> für solche Fälle müsste die Hotline kostenlos sein! Die wollen schließlich neue Kunden haben
<ppq> ,ot? linuksamiko
<shetlandpony> linuksamiko: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<linuksamiko> oh, sorry
<linuksamiko> wusste nicht, dass es da einen speziellen Channel gibt
<stefan_> linuksamiko, noch da?
<ppq> linuksamiko: steht im topic, einsehbar mit /topic :) aber ist ja kein drama.
<gandalff> habe jetzt die 270er treiber für natty wieder drauf, allerdings geht der sound immernoch nicht.. :(
<ring0> gandalff, hat deine manuelle nvidia-installation nicht geklappt?
<gandalff> na, ich hab die 275er treiber deinstalliert und die 270er drauf gemacht, aber das soundproblem ist immernoch... 
<gandalff> er spielt absolut nichts audio technisches ab
<gandalff> kann man evtl. chipsatz treiber des mainboards in ubuntu einbinden ? oder sollte ich das lassen/hat das damit nix zutun ?
<TheInfinity> gandalff: ämm. 270er? die video treiber?
<gandalff> ja
<TheInfinity> gandalff: was hat video mit audio zu tun?
<gandalff> ja keine ahnung, aber es geht wieder... warscheinlich hat der 275er irgend nen müll reingehaun... auf jeden fall stand unter den audio hardware einstellungen dieses gf100 gerät mit drin
<TheInfinity> ich dachte, es ginge noch immer nicht?
<gandalff> passt , es läuft wieder. aber hättet ihr mich drauf hingewiesen, dass es der treiber für ubuntu11.10 ist, hätt ichs wahrscheinl. ganrich ge,merkt
<gandalff> grad eben hinbekommen ^ ^
<gandalff> in diesem sinne, l8ter ;) cu
<ring0> gandalff, btw. deine gtx470 wird seit der version 195.36.24 unterstützt, die version, die in den standard paketquellen ist
<gandalff> ja ok, vielleicht hat mich auch einfach nur irritiert, dass im hwinfo ne gf100 stand mit 14mb
<gandalff> da dachte ich, meine graka wird nich richtig erkannt
<ring0> gandalff, auf lspci und keine tools setzen
<gandalff> bin noch nich so helle ;) was bedeutet lspci 
<ring0> gibt das mal im terminal ein
<ring0> es listet alle pci geräte
<gandalff> ah ok cool
<gandalff> ok, karte wird richtig erkannt
<gandalff> das hwinfo hab ich ja auch nur drauf gemacht wegen der anleitung im ubuntuusers wiki zum verschönern von grub2
<gandalff> hwinfo --framebuffer (zum anzeigen der grafikmodis, woraus ich im zusammenhang mit grub> vbeinfo nicht wirklich schlauer geworden bin :D
<stefan_> Hallo, wenn ich jfritz starte, ich habe es heute installiert, dann bekomme ich merkwürdige Fehlermeldungen. Erst will JFritz seine XML-Dateien von /home/stefan/.jfritz/ nach /home/stefan/.jfritz verschieben , dann beschwert es sich, dass Ziel und Quelle identsich sind.
<stefan_> Es sagt, es müsse die Dateien verschieben, um keine Schreibrechte mehr für das Installationsverzeichnis zu benötigen.
<stefan_> Ich habe JFritz als deb installiert.
<bekks> Woher hast Du das .deb?
<bekks> Und wieso hast Du keine Schreibrechte in deinem eigenen Home?
<stefan_> von der Projekthomepage.
<stefan_> Du, keine Ahnung, ich denke, ich kann da normal schreiben.
<stefan_> Und so...
<stefan_> Und danach startet JFritz auch, wenn ich das Verschieben verbiete
<stefan_> Also... der Fehler ist nicht fatal, aber es wundert mich doch sehr.
<bekks> Dann schau halt nach. ls -lha /home/stefan/
<stefan_> Das uu wiki bezieht sich auf tar.gzs
<stefan_> Danke, mach ich.
<stefan_> soll ich das mal nopasten?
<c_korn> habe kernel 2.6.37 installiert. wie bekomme ich die nvidia treiber hier zum laufen? habe ganz normal die aus den repositories installiert.
<bekks> c_korn: die was?
<stefan_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401112/
<stefan_> Hast Du nach proprietären Treibern suchen lassen?
<bekks> stefan_: Das Ding hat doch (wenn es der User stefan startet), alle Rechte auf ~/.jfritz
<c_korn> bekks: die nvidia treiber. in der Xorg.log steht "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)" ich schau mal in die syslog
<bekks> c_korn: modprobe nvidia sollte schon alles sagen (in dmesg).
<c_korn> oh, das sagt schon alles "Try installing linux-headers-2.6.37-020637-generic or equivalent."
<c_korn> danke ;)
<stefan_> bekks, ok, aber ich habe mir diesen Fehler nicht ausgedacht :D
<bekks> stefan_: Da das Drittsoftware ist, darfst du dich vertrauensvoll an den Herausgeber des .deb wenden :)
<stefan_> Naja, ich werde ihn einfach ignorieren bzw. den Fehler jfritz melden :P
<stefan_> mein ffgtk funktioniert nicht
<stefan_> Es... startet nicht.
<stefan_> Wenn ich ein bestimmtes Programm und alle Abhängigkeiten, die nur dieses Programm fordert, deinstallieren will ist dann apt-get purge programm der richtige Befehl?
<stefan_> Oder muss ich das anders machen?
<bekks> Nein, purge löscht das Programm und alle Konfigurationsdateien (außer in /home).
<stefan_> OK, und wie deinstalliere ich dann ein Programm inklusive aller Pakete, die nur von dem Programm gebraucht werden?
<bekks> Zuerst mit purge, dann apt-get autoremove
<stefan_> Aber bei apt-get autoremove werden doch auch z.B. alter Kernel gelöscht.
<bekks> Ja, weil der ja auch nicht mehr benötigt wird.
<stefan_> Kann ich nicht einzelne Pakete von sudo apt-get autoremove ausschließen?
<stefan_> Mhhh, OK
<stefan_> Es gibt da nämlich solche Probleme bei meiner Grafikkarte und da brauchte man nen speziellen Kernel und den will ich jetzt nicht rausschmeißen, wenn ich ihn vielleicht noch brauche.
<stefan_> Oder kann ich den einfach wieder in Synaptic zurückinstallieren und er erscheint beim Booten dann wieder?
<Wedelwolf> gibts ein Programm um die cpu-temperatur zu loggen?
<bekks> Ja, genug. :)
<bekks> lm_sensors zB
<WorkGroup> Hallo,
<KojiroAK> Tag WorkGroup 
<WorkGroup> ich habe mir meinen Grub Boot Loader irgentwie kaputt gemacht und jetzt ssteht dort GNU GRUB Minimal Bash-like
<WorkGroup> wie bekomme ich das wieder ganz?
<bekks> HAst Du grub1 oder grub2?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hi, wenn ich mit recordmydesktop meinen desktop aufnehme, dann klappt alles ganz gut...nur manchmal klappt das neuzeichnen nicht so gut, zb. wenn ich ein fenster schließe, wird es weiter aufgezeichnet, obwohl es nichtmehr da is) woran liegt das?
<WorkGroup> version 1.98-1ubuntu12
<bekks> ,grub2? WorkGroup 
<shetlandpony> WorkGroup: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<WorkGroup> ist das was ich habe net grub 1?
<bekks> Nein.
<WorkGroup> 1.98 ist also 2 
<bekks> Ja.
<WorkGroup> Kann ich das dann in dieser Minimal BASH-like line wiederherstellen?
<bekks> Das steht in dem Artikel, den das shetlandpony dir gab.
<WorkGroup> wie stell ich fest welche Partion mein Haupt Ubuntu ist
<WorkGroup> ich muss ja den Befehl set root=(hdX,Y)  absetzen was muss ich für jewals X und Y einfüge
<bekks> Dazu musst Du eine LiveCD benutzen und nachschauen.
<WorkGroup> die startet net ist Ubuntu Server version da der Rechner so alt ist
<bekks> Dann nimm eine andere LiveCD.
<WorkGroup> geht auch Knopix?
<bekks> Wenn es eine LiveCD ist - ja.
<WorkGroup> ja
<WorkGroup> wie ermittel ich das jetzt?
<dAnjou> WorkGroup: df
<dAnjou> wenn mit root diese hier gemeint is -> /
<jokrebel> hi
<dAnjou> ansonsten weiß ich nicht, wovon ihr sprecht :P
<WorkGroup> welches ist das dann?
<WorkGroup> das mit dem / ?
<vectory_> nimm gparted
<WorkGroup> und dann?
<vectory_> und und guck ob dir die partitionsgröße auskunft gibt
<vectory_> also, du musst wissen wie groß die boot partition ungefähr ist
<bekks> vectory_: gparted ist unnötig.
<bekks> fdisk -l reicht
<vectory_> aber das is nich so schön ohne gui
<vectory_> :)
<bekks> Und wenn das keine Auskunft gibt, mounted man die Partition und schaut nach.
<bekks> vectory_: Ja, weil es nur ein paar Zeilen zur Information braucht :)
<WorkGroup> ich habe hier jetzt ne Partion die heißt
<WorkGroup> ist das die richtig
<WorkGroup>  /dev/root.old
<dAnjou> WorkGroup: oh, wenn du df von ner live-cd ausführst bringt dir das wohl gar nix, sorry
<vectory_> war der meinung das gparted auch ungemountete anzeigt, und das knoppix nicht automatisch mounted. ich irre mich bei beidem, glaub ich -_-
<bekks> WorkGroup: Nein.
<WorkGroup> jetzt?
<bekks> WorkGroup: fdisk -l, nicht df.
<bekks> Wie ich schon sagte...
<WorkGroup> von der live cd?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Wovon denn sonst? Dein System booted ja nicht.
<WorkGroup> ja
<vectory_> cfdisk ist trotzdem um einiges schöner
<WorkGroup> er sact Cannot open /dev/hda
<dAnjou> WorkGroup: als root
<WorkGroup> weiß net wie ich unter kopix root werde
<bekks> Mit sudo.
<vectory_> su
<bekks> Oder mit su.
<WorkGroup> ja
<bekks> So wie immer :)
<WorkGroup> dann wil er ein passwort
<vectory_> root, toor, knoppix oder einfach leer lassen
<vectory_> ;)
<dAnjou> leer lassen
<dAnjou> ok, ich bin raus :P
<dAnjou> 2 reichen
<WorkGroup> ahh habe ne root shell gefinden
<WorkGroup> so jetzt zeigt er mir 3 Partionen an einmal /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 /dev/hda5
<bekks> Und auch die Größen werden Dir angezeigt.
<bekks> Und die Partitionstypen.
<WorkGroup> ähhm
<WorkGroup> eigentlich net
<bekks> Doch.
<WorkGroup> steht nur was von ID
<bekks> fdisk -l tut das.
<WorkGroup> ahh Blocks?
<bekks> Nopaste doch einfach mal die Ausgabe.
<dAnjou> --> http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<WorkGroup> ich sitze am rechner nebenan
<bekks> Und?
<WorkGroup> der andern ja kaputt
<WorkGroup> abtippen?
<bekks> Du hast eine Livecd ...
<dAnjou> WorkGroup: live-cd kein internet?
<WorkGroup> muss ich gucken
<WorkGroup> doch habe kabel angeschlossen
<bekks> Dann konfiguriere eine IP Adresse und nopaste das Zeug.
<WorkGroup> ja
<WorkGroup> gut
<jokrebel> ,enter? WorkGroup
<shetlandpony> WorkGroup: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<WorkGroup> also http://paste.pocoo.org/show/421452
<WorkGroup> geht es? das so
<WorkGroup> habt ihr eine Idee?
<bekks> hda1 ist dein /boot, der Rest liegt in einem LVM.
<bekks> lvdisplay -C sollte dir mehr zeigen.
<WorkGroup> okay
<WorkGroup> was muss ich denn noch wissen?
<WorkGroup> oder kann ich das jetzt schon machen?
<bekks> Du brauchst ggf. noch den Namen des / Volumes.
<WorkGroup> ist das jetzt noch Kompliziert oder installiere ich besser neu
<WorkGroup> er macht lvdisplay  -C net
<WorkGroup> ich installiere neu torztdem danke
<rumpe1> hoi
<vectory_> hi
<dreamon> In welcher datei speichert ein normales Linux(ohne gui) die Netzwerkdaten(eigene IP, namenserver, usw) ..
<bekks> Das kommt auf das Linux an.
<bekks> Ubuntu macht das in /etc/network/interfaces und /etc/resolv.conf
<dreamon> bekks, die resolv.conf gibts da.. aber steht nur namenserver drin.. die interfaces ist nicht vorhanden
<bekks> Dann verwendest Du sowas wie network-manager.
<bekks> dreamon: Was möchtest Du denn wirklich wissen? :)
<dreamon> Diese Kiste hier, bezieht die IP beim Einschalten nicht richtig.. muß jedesmal im Menu dhcp machen dann wieder auf manuell gehen, dann funktioniert die Verbindung..  Immer nach dem Einschalten.. das muß ich irgendwie lösen.. 
<bekks> Definiere "nicht richtig".
<dreamon> Naja.. bei dhcp bezieht er die Falsche IP.. und bei Manuell. Außerdem bekomm ich keinen Ping hin.. erst nach dem hin und hergestelle 
<bekks> Dann konfiguriere den DHCP Server SO, dass er die "richtige" IP an den richtigen Rechner verteilt.
<alamar> hast du denn einen dhcpd? 
<dreamon> Nur einen Samsung Router.. und da ist nicht viel mit configen
<bekks> Welche IP bekommt der Rechner denn nach dem Einschalten?
<claudia_> nabend. ist der PAE-kernel für laptops bestimmt?
<bekks> claudia_: Wenn dein Rechner vier oder mehr GB RAM hat, ja.
<bekks> (und du ein 32Bot Ubuntu hast).
<dreamon> Ich hab manuell eingestellt 192.168.0.102.. aber das kann ich nicht anpingen. erst wenn ich rumspiele wie beschrieben.. gehts prötzlich ohne das ich Werte ändere
<bekks> Welche IP bekommt der Rechner denn nach dem Einschalten?
<claudia_> das stimmt alles. ok danke.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und was hat er _dann_  als IP?
<dreamon> danach hat er dann die 192.168.0.102 und funktioniert dann auch.. das ja das seltsame
<bekks> Und DAVOR?
<bekks> Welche IP bekommt der Rechner denn nach dem Einschalten?
<dreamon> Wenn ich dhcp mache dann ist es 192.168.6.54 oder so gewesen.. Was totaler Quatisch ist
<bekks> Oder so?
<bekks> Herrjeh.
<dreamon> Das macht er ja auch nicht immer
<bekks> Dann würde ich den Router mal neustarten, oder von vorneherein eine statische IP konfigurieren.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hast Du vielleicht in Deinem Netzwerk noch wo (unwissentlich?) einen (manchmal schnelleren?) DHCP-Server am laufen?
<dreamon> Ich vermute das diese Kiste busybox kiste mit der Firmware da mist macht. Problem began erst seit letztem Firmwareupdate
<stefan_> Kann ich den Verlauf vom X-Chat Löschen? Oder den Cache etc.?
<stefan_> Und wenn ja, wie? :D
<rumpe1> stefan_, meinst du richtige logs oder allgemein (inkl. scrollbacks)?
<stefan_> rumpel, ich meine alles, was X-Chat so von alleine mitschreibt, ohne, dass ich es eingerichtet habe.
<stefan_> Ich will mein System remastern und inklusive home anderen Nutzern geben.
<rumpe1> stefan_, dann wohl nur scrollbacks. Die befinden sich in $HOME/.xchat2  
<stefan_> Damit sie für meine Hardwarearchitektur ein gut eingerichtetes System haben.
<stefan_> Ah, Danke.
<vectory_> dreamon /j ##linux
<stefan_> vectory, was bitte?
<rumpe1> stefan_, ah... ok. Dann kannst du vermutlich noch mehr Profilordner in $HOME löschen (oder sicherheitshalber nur verschieben vorerst)
<stefan_> mhhh
<stefan_> einen will ich eigentlich irgendwie verändern.
<vectory_> < dreamon> In welcher datei speichert ein normales Linux(ohne gui) [...]
<stefan_> Und zwar den Ordner von JFRITZ
<stefan_> Ich will ja nicht die Anrufliste meiner Freundin mit der Post verschicken :D
<Taunix> stefan_, persönlicher ordner/xchat2/ scrollback, den inhalt da löschen
<Taunix> am besten wenn xchat aus ist
<stefan_> Taunix, danke.
<dreamon> vectory_, Du willst mir sagen, ich soll da mal nachfragen?
<D-F3NS> hi, wollte heute meine 10.10er updaten.es wurde nen neuer kernel gefunden, allerdings ist er ausgegraut, kann ihn nicht installen. woran liegt das?
<vectory_> err, war hochgescrollt und hab nich gemerkt dass das schon etwas her ist
<stefan_> Ich frage mich nur, wenn ich .Jfritz in home lösche. kann der nächste Nutzer JFRITZ dann noch benutzen?
<rumpe1> stefan_, kann man schlecht sagen, wenn man nicht weiß, was "Jfritz" überhaupt sein soll
<bekks> stefan_: DEIN .jfritz hat mit den Einstellungen eines anderen USers NICHTS zu tun.
<stefan_> Ähhhm, aber wenn ich das System inklusive home remastere?
<stefan_> Dann müsste es doch erhalten bleiben.
<stefan_> Oder etwa nicht?
<rumpe1> stefan_, wenn der Profilordner nicht vorhanden ist, legen sich halbwegs schlaue Anwendungen den mit default-werten neu an. 
<bekks> Das hat wiederum nichts mit der Frage vorher zu tun.
<bekks> Die Einstellungen eines Users haben nichts mit denen eines anderen zu tun.
<bekks> Da kannst Du remastern wie Du willst.
<rumpe1> stefan_, wärs nicht vielleicht einfacher, für das remastern einen separaten user anzulegen und deinen eigentlichen Userordner vom remastern auszunehmen?
<stefan_> rumpel, das glaube ich nicht.
<stefan_> Die einzigen privaten Daten liegen in .xchat2 und .jfritz. Sonst nur Ortsangaben für Wetterapplets.
<stefan_> Ich habe das System hier erst vor ein paar Tagen aufgesetzt und nicht als Produktivsystem genutzt. Nur hier den Chat und JFritz, um das System an die Fritzbox meiner Freundin anzupassen.
<stefan_> Die soll die erste Remasterversion bekommen. Deshalb...
<rumpe1> hmm... also möchtest du die Konfiguration von JFritz (?) in die Version übernehmen?
<stefan_> Erstmal Ja.
<rumpe1> die dürfte (wie bei Userkonfigurationen üblich) in .JFritz liegen
<rumpe1> wenn du den Ordner also löschst oder nicht übernimmst, darfste das dann neu konfigurieren
<stefan_> Zum wegschicken kann ich ja per Chroot in die erzeugte Iso und den Ordner löschen und das System dann so wegschicken.
<rumpe1> zumindest ist das in der Regel so
<rumpe1> geht bestimmt auch einfacher
<vectory_> kann man nicht ne skelet datei für jfritz anlegen?
<vectory_> die beim anlegen neuer nutzer übernommen wird?
<stefan_> skelet?
<vectory_> ne generische config in /etc zb
<rumpe1> stefan_, wenn der ordner ausgenommen werden soll, dann markier den doch im remaster-tool als davon ausgenommen oder verschieb ihn temporär woanders hin
<bekks> vectory_: Ja, kann man.
<stefan_> rumpel, das werde ich versuchen. Ich habe das halt nie benutzt.
<stefan_> noch nicht :P
<rumpe1> stefan_, das ist ja eine der wichtigsten optionen bei so programmen... weil /tmp oder Mülleimer möchte man ja normal wirklich nicht übernehmen
<stefan_> lol
<bekks> Vor allem weil /tmp nach dem Booten gelöscht wird...
<stefan_> Aber ich dachte, die wären default ausgenommen
<bekks> Das kann man ja nachgucken.
<stefan_> Ob ich nun zwei Isos mit Remastersys mache oder eins und gehe mit dem ubuntu customization kit als chroot rein, ist glaube ich Wurscht, aber ich folge mal eurem Tipp und bin dann hier weg. Tschüss!
<bekks> 3Was gibts da eigentlich anzupassen, außer der IP? :)
<stefan_> bitte wie?
<bekks> Du sagtest, Du passt das System an die Fritzbox deiner Schwester an. Was genau muss man denn da noch tun, außer eine gültige IP zu haben?
<stefan_> Naja nichts, es geht um meine Freundin, hab ich Schwester geschrieben?
<stefan_> Ich will, dass es out of the box funktioniert.
<bekks> Oder was auch immer :) Aber außer der IP muss man da nichts anpassen - das wiederum macht das ganze Remastering eigentlich komplett unnötig :)
<stefan_> Sie soll am besten keine Änderungen am System machen.
<stefan_> bekks.
<bekks> Das soll sie entscheiden :)
<stefan_> Ich habe doch dutzende Programme installiert und Fehler behoben
<ppq> dann mach doch ein vollst. backup wenn grad alles läuft :D
<stefan_> Ansichten und Energieoptionen geändert, Treiber installiert etc. 
<stefan_> ppq, ja. wie meinst Du, soll ich das denn machen? Ich dachte, nen Remastersys Iso wäre zum Portieren auf ihren PC optimal
<stefan_> Dann muss ich mir keine gedanken um fstab machen und wir haben beide unterschiedliche Multibootsysteme eingerichtet.
<ppq> stefan_: ich meinte eigentlich: ubuntu installiere und nach wunsch einrichten, dann ein vollständiges backup machen (z.b. ein image der hdd mit dd machen, direkt komprimiert)
<stefan_> bzw. ich mache das für sie
<ppq> und wichtig: das backup extern speichern :D
<rumpe1> in der cloud :D
<ppq> dann musst du dich nicht mit squashfs, casper etc rumschlagen
<jokrebel> stefan_: Ist der Zielrechner exakt (Hardware) der selbe?
<ppq> das sind nömlich komplexe themen
<bekks> jokrebel: Das spielt dank des Linuxkernel keine wirklich wichtige Rolle.
<stefan_> ppq, das kann ich nicht. Da bin ich zu doof für. Ich werde mein Ubuntu64bit/Win764bit/winxp32bit mit qt4fsarchiver sichern und ihren auch.
<bekks> stefan_: HAst Du jemals ein System damit wiederhergestellt?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, mach das mal, bevor Du dich auf die Sicherung verlässt.
<jokrebel> bekks: Er sprach u.a. von Treiberanpassung etc....
<stefan_> jokrebel, ne, bei ihr ist ne andere Festplatte verbaut. Habe ich nachgelesen. Wurde ein paar Wochen später gekauft...
<bekks> stefan_: Und die Grafikkarte ist identisch? Laut lspci?
<stefan_> bekks, lauft gnome device manager jedenfalls.
<bekks> stefan_: lspci. 
<vectory_> weis einer wie man mit ner fritzbox ein fax verschicken kann?
<rumpe1> läuft auf der fritzbox ubuntu? :>
<vectory_> ne, auf meinem rechner aber
<stefan_> vectory_ Du musst ffgtk oder so installieren
<jokrebel> vectory_: ffgtk ist das Stichwort
<stefan_> Und dann muss es auch laufen
<stefan_> und dann mit CUPS versenden
<vectory_> klingt kompliziert
<stefan_> Hab heute versucht, es zu installieren, hat aber nicht geklappt :(
<vectory_> heißt das, einfach drucken?
<bekks> vectory_: Wenn alles richtig eingerichtet ist, ja.
<jokrebel> vectory_: ist es aber nicht … http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/ffgtk
<stefan_> bekks, gebe ich nur lspci ein?
<bekks> stefan_: Und enter am Schluß.
<stefan_> Ich habe mal mit qt4fsarchiver Ne Platte gesichert
<stefan_> Aber ich will zusätzlich sbackup nutzen, so ist glaube ich der Name.
<bekks> stefan_: Hast Du jemals mit qt4fsarchiver ein System lauffähig wiederhergestellt?
<stefan_> Ob ich auch den MBR wiederhergestellt habe, ich weiß es nicht mehr.
<stefan_> Naja, also einzelne Partitionen schon
<bekks> Dann solltest Du das tun, bevor Du dich darauf verlässt.
<stefan_> Aber ich teste es ja, bevor es ein Produktivsystem wird.
<bekks> Das Wiederherstellen eines lauffähigen Systems?
<stefan_> Ja genau, lauffähiges System sichern, Partitionen löschen, neu partitionieren, wieder löschen, und dann rücksichern
<bekks> Wozu dieses wiederanlegen, wieder löschen?
<stefan_> schlimmer kann es in der Realität ja auch nicht kommen.
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> System sichern, livecd rein, mit dd die Platte überschreiben, und dann auf das nackte System zurücksichern.
<stefan_> naja, dann sind meine Partitionsgrößen verändert und haben andere Identifikationsnummern.
<bekks> DAS simuliert sehr effektiv "eine neue Platte musste gekauft werden".
<bekks> Du verwechselst da gewaltig was...
<bekks> Eine Partition hat keine Identifikationsnummer.
<bekks> Ein Rechner ist kein Knast.
<stefan_> LOL
<stefan_> Aber in der fstab liegen doch für die Partitionen diese UUIDS oder wie deren Namen sind.
<bekks> DAS sind Identifier von DAteisystemen, nicht von Partitionen.
<bekks> Und beim Anlegen von Partitionen erstellt man auch keine Dateisysteme...
<stefan_> Aber sie beziehen sich doch immer genau auf eine Partition. Klar, die werden sich auch mit einem anderen Dateisystem ändern
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> UUIDs beziehen sich auf Dateisysteme, nicht auf Partitionen.
<stefan_> Aber in der Regel wird den Partitionen doch ein Dateisystem zugeordnet.
<bekks> Und man kann problemlos ein Dateisystem von Partition X nach Y kopieren, und hat dann sogar zwei Dateisysteme mit derselben UUID.
<stefan_> Ah OK
<stefan_> Naja, ich will Daten eigentlich mit sbackup sichern, nur die sauberen Installationen auf dem Computer will ich mit qt4fsarchiver sichern und halt auch als ISO mit Remastersys im Prinzip. Mit qt4fsarchiver kann ich halt gut mein Windows sichern.
<bekks> Was sind "saubere" Partitionen?
<bekks> Mit dd kann man ein Windows auch sehr effektiv und einfach sichern.
<stefan_> damit meine ich, OS mit ein paar sinnvollen Programmen und guten EInstellungen. Bevor sich irgendwann Fehler einschleichen können.
<stefan_> bekks, das glaube ich, aber ich bin ein Angsthase und traue mich das nicht.
<stefan_> Nicht, dass ich da eine Einstellung falsch mache und Schwupps ist meine Sicherung völlig hinüber. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dd sehr mächtig aber wenig einsteigerfreundlich ist.
<knoedl> Hi, wie kann man im Terminal auf ein Samba Laufwerk zugreifen? wenn ich mount eingebe sehe ich nicht das gesucht :-/
<bekks> Stattdessen vertraust Du lieber einem Programm, dass Du im Ernstfall noch nie benuztt hast? Denk mal drüber nach... :)
<bekks> knoedl: mounten, und dann los...
<knoedl> bekks: ich habs über nautilus gemountet soweit ich das erkennen kann
<bekks> Dann wird es in mount nicht auftauchen.
<bekks> Benutz halt Nautilus um darauf zuzugreifen.
<knoedl> ich würde gerne eine Auflistung der vorhandenen Ordner incl Inhalt haben und dachte das sei am einfachsten pber ls -r zu realisieren
<k1l> knoedl: schau halt mal in /media oder /mnt ob es da drin ist
<jokrebel> gn8
<knoedl> k1l: weder im einen noch im anderen
<stefan_> bekks, remastersys werde ich dann ja schon benutzt haben und sbackup sichert doch "einfach" Ordner, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und mit qt4-fsarchiver kann man zumindest auf dem jeweiligen Rechner Windowssystempartitionen sichern. Man kann Windowssystempartitionen nicht einfach klonen. Aber wenn ich die Partition in eine Fremdpartition zurücksichere, dann habe ich so auch unter Windows zumindest die Nutzerdaten zurückgewonnen, wenn die P
<stefan_> latte weg ist.
<bekks> stefan_: Klar kann man Windowspartitionen klonen.
<stefan_> Wie geht das denn?
<mgolisch> wieso soll das nicht gehen?
<bekks> dd bs=16394 if=/dev/deinewindowspartition of=/dev/irgendeineandereparttion
<bekks> Warten - fertig ist der KLon.
<bekks> s/9/8/
<shetlandpony> bekks, can't find '9' in your last line, sorry
<bekks> :)
<bekks> stefan_: Das ist Quatsch, was Du da erzählst :)
<stefan_> Weil die win32 Ordner irgendwie enthalten, auf was für einer Partition sie liegen und dann macht die Registry angeblich nicht mit, wenn es eine andere Festplatte ist oder so.
<stefan_> Echt?
<bekks> Völliger Quatsch.
<mgolisch> noe
<mgolisch> du musst maximal den bootloader anpassen
<mgolisch> vorausgesetzt die andere platte ist am selben controler dran
<stefan_> Ich habe z.B. mit qt4-fsarchiver versucht, C: vom alten Notebook meiner Freundin auf eine Partition von mir zu legen.
<stefan_> Ach...
<stefan_> mhhh
<bekks> Tja, nimm halt ein Programm, das auch ein System wiederherstellen kann.
<mgolisch> bzw irgend nem controler wo deine installation die treiber fuer schon hat
<mgolisch> bei vista/win7 sollte das aber eigentlich recht problemlos sein
<stefan_> OK... Ich werde es probieren.
<mgolisch> das hat ziemlich viel treiber onboard
<stefan_> Beim Booten von WinXP auf meinem neuen Laptop, ging das nicht.
<stefan_> Da ging garnichts mehr.
<mgolisch> jo vermutlich hatte das die treiber nicht
<stefan_> Und ich habe mir nicht ausgedacht, gelesen zu haben, man müsste vorher in der Reg rumfummeln. Das war kein Blue Screen of Death
<stefan_> Da fehlte auch kein SATA Treiber.
<mgolisch> naja irgendsowas muss es aber sein
<vectory_> jedes mal, wenn ich neustarte, ist mein aufgeräumter desktop wieder durcheinander
<vectory_> kann man die icons festpinnen?
<stefan_> So Leute, ich muss mal... Danke für alle Tipps, bekks, wenn Du einen Tipp zum dd Erlernen hast, ich nehme ihn gerne an!
<vectory_> also nicht nur anordnung fixieren, sondern auch nicht automatisch neu anirdnen
<k1l> ,shell_dd? stefan_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shell_dd
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> desktop ist eh veraltet
<vectory_> aso
<k1l> ,shell dd? stefan_ 
<shetlandpony> stefan_, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ,backup? stefan_ 
<shetlandpony> stefan_, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<mgolisch> vectory_: geht sicher irgendwie, mal gegoogelt?
<k1l> stefan_: da hast du ein bischen lektüre
<vectory_> da kam nix gutes ei raus
<vectory_> bei*
<vectory_> alle das gleiche problem und keine lösung
<vectory_> wird jetzt eigentlich noch an gnome2 weiter gearbeitet?
<mgolisch> ich find diesen ganzen desktop kram irgendwie schwachsinn sind doch eh immer fenster davor, da nehm ich lieber irgend nen quickstarter wo man per keystroke irgendwas starten kann
<vectory_> es geht um dateien, die man da kurz ablegt
<mgolisch> ah
<vectory_> ne textdatei, die man später eh wieder löscht, oder halt ne schreibtischablage mit mehreren fächern, aka ordner :)
<vectory_> da man das immer wieder mal vor augen hat ist man "gezwungen" da aufzuräumen
<mgolisch> hm leider ka
<fazer> hallo, ich brauch ein reconnect script. leider weiß ich nicht genau, wo ich suchen muss. unter windows mit dem jd habe
<fazer> ich hiermit gearbeitet. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401122/ jetzt brauch ich aber eine ausführbare datei für pyload.
<vectory_> kann die gconf von hand, also mit script, bearbeitet werden?
<ppq> vectory_: ja, gconftool
<fazer> ok danke ich google das mal
<ppq> fazer: das war höchstwahrscheinlich nicht an dich
<fazer> oh^^ hat jemand einen tipp für mein problem?
<vectory_> irgendwo in der gconf müssen die einzelnen .desktop dateien für desktops liegen und dazu die x,y koordinaten, wenn man die speichert und später wieder reinschreibt, würde das wohl reichen?
<vectory_> reconnect für ircclient, oder was?
<mgolisch> fazer: warum nuzt du nicht den jd?
<mgolisch> wenn es damit doch ging bei dir?
<mgolisch> und diese reconnect scripts sind ja auch nur shellscripts oder so die irgendwas mit wget machen
<mgolisch> die kann man sicher auch so verwenden
<hape01> Hat jemand schon mal Irssi IRC-Client per remote SSH Screen gefahren? Kann man so was mit einem der freien SSH Shell Accounts machen? Ich würde das gerne machen, weil es mich stört, dass jedesmal, wenn ich den PC ausmache, ich vieles im IRC verpasse.
<bekks> Ja.
 * bekks macht das zeit fast 10 Jahren so.
<fazer> mgolisch: nutze ubuntu server. und jd gibts leider nicht für die konsole
<hape01> bekks: gehört das ja zu meiner frage bezügl. irssi / ssh / screen
<hape01> bekks: gehört das ja zu meiner frage bezügl. irssi / ssh / screen?
<bekks> hape01: Und ob die IRC Nutzung bei "frei ssh shell accounts" erlaubt ist, musst Du selbst beim Anbieter erfragen.
<bekks> hape01: Ja.
<bullgard4> hape01: Ja.
<ppq> hape01: machen hier viele so. eine alternative wäre ein bouncer wie znc. geschmackssache.
<hape01> bekks, bullgard4, ppq: ah super!
<hape01> habt ihr dann einen verlässlichen anbieter? ich kenne noch gar keinen
<mgolisch> fazer: ah verstehe
<ppq> hape01: frag doch mal in unserem offtopic channel ;) #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> hape01: Ich habe meinen eigenen Server - ich brauche keine "freien ssh accounts". :)
<hape01> ok mach ich ppq
<hape01> bekks: ja :-)
<fazer> mgolisch: hast du nen link für mich, oder nen tipp was ich mir mal reinziehen kann, damit ich das hinkriege?
<fazer> :)
<ppq> fazer: btw: jdownloader kann man auch ohne grafische oberfläche laufen lassen, mit webinterface. dazu ist aber ein bisschen xvfb gebastel nötig
<ppq> gibt aber tonnenweise how-tos dazu
<bullgard4> hape01: http://www.hetzner-status.de/
<innerand> Hey
<fazer> ppq: thx hätte ich nicht gedacht, das das möglich ist..ich gucke trotzdem erst mal mit dem reconnect
<hape01> bullgard4: danke, ich probier das aus.
<innerand> Sagt mal, wie finde ich am besten raus was hier in meinen Notebook als SD-Card-Reader verbaut ist?
<mgolisch> lspci?
<innerand> thx :)
<ppq> oder lsusb, oft sind die intern über usb angebunden
<innerand> aber ich befürchte ja schon das teil nimmt einfach keine SDHC Karten :/
<frostschutz> innerand: wenns älterer bauart ist, dann ist das wahrscheinlich, sonst nicht... SDHC gibts ja auch schon wieder eine ganze Weile
<innerand> Ist ein Dell d430, die gabs afaik ab 2008
<innerand> soll aber Leute geben die SDHC karten darauf zum laufen gebracht haben
<innerand> bei mir macht der allerdings überhaupt nichts
<a0lex> expr: non-numeric argument
<a0lex> expr: syntax error
<a0lex> hey alle miteinander, ich lerne grade etwas shell script und steht jetzt auf dem schlauch mein Problem ist das mir die Konsole folgenden Fehler ausspuckt 
<a0lex> # Shell-Skript 'shellscr'				
<a0lex> if test $1 = 0
<a0lex> 	then echo fuck you
<a0lex> else parm=`expr $1 - 1`
<a0lex> 	echo $parm
<a0lex> 	res=`./shellscr.sh $parm`
<a0lex> 	echo `expr $1 \* $res`
<a0lex> fi
<Robert_Zenz> ,paste? a0lex 
<shetlandpony> a0lex: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<a0lex> shetlandpony: wusste ich nicht danke für dein Tip 
<k1l> ,bot? a0lex 
<shetlandpony> a0lex: ich bin ein bot ;p
<a0lex> ? xD
<a0lex> so hab es jetzt hier reingeschrieben :-) wäre echt genial wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte http://paste.pocoo.org/show/421628/ 
<k1l> a0lex: das ist wohl eher nen fall für #bash bzw #bash.de
<rieslingranger> ich werde die tage von ubuntu auf linux mint switchen. fällt mir zwar irgendwie schwer weil ich die letzten bestimmt 10 jahre mit ubuntu gearbeitet habe aber nutzt ja nix. und da ich nicht davon ausgehe dass sich in nächster zeit irgendwas ändernu zu shuttleworth wird werde ich halt wechseln. schönen gruss auch an herrn von und z
<rieslingranger> und zu shuttleworth..
<rieslingranger> und ich denke, ich bin nicht alleine bzw. in bester gesellschaft
<ppq> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<rieslingranger> ot was?
<k1l> rieslingranger: zum meckern und nachtreten eignet sich kein supportchannel.
<kahphe> hallo
<kahphe> kann mir jemand sagen warum nautilus bei manchen mp3 das cover anzeigt und bei anderen nicht?
<kahphe> habe bereits mit easy tag ein cover hinzugefügt 
<kahphe> nautlius zeigt aber trotzdem nichts
<ppq> kahphe: lösch mal den ordner ~/.thumbnails und log dich neu ein
<ppq> kahphe: kann sein, dass nautilus das noch nicht bemerkt hat
<kahphe> ppq: kann ich das nicht durch datei umbennen oder so umgehen?
<ppq> mag sein
<kahphe> ok werds dann ja morgen sehen
<kahphe> danke
<kahphe> ppq: habe jetzt mal versucht die datei umzubennen und in einen anderen ordner zu verschieben
<kahphe> ppq: bringt leider nichts
<kahphe> ppq: hast du noch eine idee woran es liegen könnte?
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-28
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hi, wenn ich mit recordmydesktop meinen desktop aufnehme, dann klappt alles ganz gut...wenn ich aber zb. ein fenster schließe, wird es weiter aufgezeichnet, obwohl es nichtmehr da is) woran liegt das?
<Fussel> fenster schließen bedeutet nicht, das program zu beenden
<Fussel> muss irgendwo n button "beenden" sein
<Fussel> zor not n killall werfen
<Heinz_L_Maennche> Fussel, naja...das problem ist icht, dass das fenster nicht geschlossen wird...es wird geschlossen, nur recordmydesktop zeichnet es weiterhin, obwohl es nichtmehr angezeigt wird...also der desktop wird nicht komplett neu gezeichnet
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ich habe "takeFullShots" aktiviert...
<Fussel> oh, achso
<Heinz_L_Maennche> nach einer weile verschwindet es auch...aber das mit schönen nebeneffekten, die eher stören -,-
<Fussel> nicht dass das einfach nur "lag" beim aufzeichen hat? und einfach nur später anzeigt, mal die aufzeichnung gucken, ob es da auch so ist
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ^^ kein lag...ich schau es mir eh erst hinterher an...es scheint einfach die damage-events nicht aufzufangen...jedenfalls nciht alle...bzw den bildschrim nicht immer komplett neu zu zeichnen
<Heinz_L_Maennche> also unter xfce klappt es ohne probleme...scheint also ein 3d-problem zu sein...oder mit dem windowmanager zusammenhängen...kA...
<sash_> Sowas macht gerne Probleme mit Compiz. Bzw. andersherum
<sash_> Genau wie import aus ImageMagick beim Screenshot gerne mal schwarze Balken oder unten liegende Fenster aufnimmt, wenn Compiz im Spiel ist.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ja...das denk ich auch...muss ich zum aufnehmen halt compiz deaktivieren...benutz eh nicht viele effekte (obwohl die übersicht über alle offenen fenster echt gut ist...gerade mit mausgesten verbunden...)
<Heinz_L_Maennche> bin nochmal neu anmelden...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> unter unity wieder probleme...andere, als bei gnome2 mit compiz...aber ähnlich^^
<stefan_> Hallo! Kann ich Ordner in .cache in /home/ICH:P/ bedenkenlos löschen? Legen die entsprechenden Dateien später ihre Ordner neu an? Ich will mein System per Remastersys sichern und teilen.
<stefan_> (inklusive home)
<stefan_> Hallo! Mein Remastersys funktioniert nicht.
<stefan_> Es legt einfach keine ISO an
<stefan_> Hallo! Ich habe eine Start SD Karte aus einem Remastersys ISO erstellt und wollte davon booten, aber nach Auswahl der Option "Starten von SD" bootet der PC von Festplatte.
<stefan_> Aber vor einer halben Stunde hat er noch von dieser SD gebootet.
<stefan_> Da war da noch ein "normales" Ubuntu 10.10 Iso drauf.
<Rabenvogel> stefan_: ich bin zwar kein Experte. Aber hast Du mal auf die SD-Karte geschaut ob da noch was drauf ist?
<stefan_> Rabenvogel, die habe ich ha vorher gelöscht. Hab den Stick ja mit Dem Startmediensersteller zum Bootmedium gemacht.
<stefan_> Zugegeben, ich hatte die Partition nur gelöscht und nicht etwa FAT32 draufgelegt, aber normalerweise klappt das glaube ich
<stefan_> Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass man nach ein paar Updates viel öfter sein Passwort eingeben muss?
<stefan_> Ich meine... Es scheint mir, als müsste ich mich z.B. im Startmedienersteller vor den einzelnen Aktionen nochmal mit Rootrechten versehen. Und ich habe das Gefühl, das war früher nicht so.
<innerand> in der Regel "merkt" sich ubuntu das passwort eine gewisse zeit
<stefan_> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Es hat funktioniert!
<stefan_> Ich habe den Stick doch noch mit einem neuen MBR und einer neuen FAT32 partition versehen und es funktioniert :D :D
<Rabenvogel> klasse :-)
<stefan_> Rabenvogel, kennst Du Remastersys?
<stefan_> Wenn nicht, würde ich mal reinschauen.
<Rabenvogel> Da muss ich passen, schau ich mir aber bei Gelegenheit gerne mal an
<Rabenvogel> Momentan arbeite ich mich ein wenig bei LXDE bzw. Lubuntu ein. Den ich hab einfach keinen Bock auf Unity auf meinem Desktop
<stefan_> Damit kannst Du Dein gesamtes System auf eine DVD oder einen USB Stick packen und damit dann Dein System woanders als Live System nutzen oder es woanders "genau wie Deins" direkt installieren. echt praktisch.
<stefan_> Die Ultimative "ich gestalte meine eigene Ubuntu Live CD" sozusagen
<Rabenvogel> Das hört sich praktisch an. Werde ich mir mal anschauen (habe es notiert) und bei Gelegenheit mein System auf nen schnellen USB-Stick ziehen
<stefan_> So habe ich z.B. gerade mein eingerichtetes System auf den bauverschiedenen PC meiner Freundin "kopiert". Muss man sich keine Gedanken um fstab, mbr etc machen.
<Rabenvogel> das ist freilich klasse. Werde es mir wie gesagt mal anschauen. Ist evtl. auch interessant um ein System einmal einzurichten und dann auf eine größere Zahl von Rechnern zu ziehen.
<stefan_> Ja genau.
<Rabenvogel> Sowohl arbeitstechnisch als auch bei nem LUG-Treffen
<Rabenvogel> Was evtl. noch interessanter wäre. Kann man in einer VM ein OS installieren und es anpassen und dann mit Remastersys auf einen USB-Stick übertragen? So könnte ich viele auf bestimmte Gegebenheiten ausgerichtete Sticks erstellen. *grübel* Mal anschauen.
<stefan_> Rabenvogel.
<stefan_> So ähnliche Dinge kenne ich jedenfalls.
<stefan_> Ich habe nie mit einer VM gearbeitet.
<stefan_> Aber Du kannst mit dem Ubuntu customization kit ein Ubuntu ISO als Chroot öffnen und da Dinge installieren und deinstallieren.
<Rabenvogel> Hm werde mir das alles mal genauer anschauen. :-) Danke für den Tip stefan :-)
<stefan_> Und daraus dann ein Iso schreiben. Das kannst Du mit dem Startmedienersteller auf CD/USB schreiben. (Jenseits von Möglichkeiten mit persistenten Installationen auf USB...)
<stefan_> Da muss aber glaube ich die Architektur gleich sein und man hat im Ubuntu Customization kit kein GUI außer für Synaptic. Aber für Treiber und andere Pakete reichen ja auch Konsole und Synaptic.
<Rabenvogel> jap auf jeden Fall. Habe mir mal alles notiert damit ich später auch dran denke. Muss jetzt aber leider erst mal an was anderes denken => Kochen :-)
<stefan_> so, bin auch erstmal weg, Tschüss
<sypherify> hey
<stefan_> Hallo, kann ich den Namen des default users ändern?
<stefan_> Also... eigentlich will ich stefan in daniela umbenennen und ihr ein anderes Passwort zuweisen.
<stefan_> Kann ich das?
<fellbuendel> offensichtlich nicht, sonst würdest du nicht fragen ;)
<fellbuendel> es gibt das Kommando usermod, das sowas tut... hab ich aber noch nie probiert, kann ich dir daher leider nicht besonders gut helfen bei
<fellbuendel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/usermod <-- da steht aber mehr
<grossing> sonst halt neuen User anlegen, benötigte Dateien dem neuen User zuweisen und in dessen ~ kopieren. Ist halt aufwendig
<fellbuendel> im Prinzip sollte usermod das alles automatisch können... ich hab es nur wie gesagt noch nie gemacht
<stefan_> Danke, ich lese mal
<fellbuendel> neuer loginname und neues homeverzeichnis sollten die Sache erledigen, Passwort ändern würde ich erst danach
<stefan_> Es ist nicht möglich den aktuell eingeloggten Benutzer zu bearbeiten.
<stefan_> Steht da. Super
<fellbuendel> leg einfach noch einen an, log dich mit dem ein und benenn den ersten um
<fellbuendel> den zweiten kannst du danach ja wieder entfernen
<stefan_> Und dann lösche ich den zweiten später wieder?
<stefan_> So mache ich das wohl
<k1l> stefan_: da hängt zuviel dran. leg nen neuen an, gib ihm die gleichen rechte, kopier das home rüber, setze dort die rechte.
<fellbuendel> k1l: sicher, dass das nicht mit den Dateirechten schief geht?
<stefan_> k1l, wie meinst Du das, da hänge zu viel dran?
<k1l> hmm, wobei von nem anderen login usermod -l sollte auch gehen
<innerand> 11.04 kann doch von ext4 booten, oder?
<k1l> innerand: geht schon vor 11.04
<innerand> k, danke
<stefan_> neuen Nutzer Shetlandpony erzeugen und mit dem "usermod -l zander anton"  machen
<k1l> wobei das -l wohl nur den user umbenennt. das home etc behalten wohl den alten namen laut man usermod
<innerand> Swap braucht man heute eh nicht mehr, oder?
<k1l> innerand: eigentlich nur für suspend, da dann dort der ram abgelegt wird.
<fellbuendel> k1l: für das home gitbs aber auch ne Option
<stefan_> k1l, kann ich das vielleicht einfach von Hand umbenennen?
<stefan_> innerhand, doch
<fellbuendel> für den home-umzug gibts ne eigene Option, die auch gleich alles umkopiert und die Rechte setzt
<stefan_> usermod -d /earth2/admins/berta -m berta 
<k1l> innerand:  im normalen betrieb reicht meist der ram aus. und wenn nicht ist swapen eh eine riesen bremse, da die festplatten nicht mit dem ram mithalten können von der geschwindigkeit
<stefan_> Sowas?
<stefan_> innerhand, aber für den Ruhezustand braucht man Swap.
<fellbuendel> stefan_: -dm [neues Homeverzeichnis]
<stefan_> Und wenn der RAM voll ist, dann lieber swapen als einfach Programme beendet sehen...
<k1l> stefan_: hab ich doch schon gesagt mit dem suspend. und mit dem swappen: schau mal bei dir nach, wie oft geswappt wird. dann schaust du dir mal an wie schnell so ein swap ist.
<k1l> ,partitionierung? innerand hier hast du nochmal eine einleitung zu dem thema
<shetlandpony> innerand hier hast du nochmal eine einleitung zu dem thema, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<innerand> naja, ich hab hier eine doch sehr kleine ssd und da will ich jetzt eigentlich keinen platz für swap verschwenden
<stefan_> fellbuendel, der Befehl steht nicht auf der Homepage oder? Den hast Du aus man usermod oder?
<innerand> alternative wäre die swap auf ne sdhc karte zu legen
<fellbuendel> stefan_: doch, der steht auch im Wiki, zweiter von oben
<k1l> innerand: wieviel ram hast du? und ist das eher office betrieb oder brauchst du sehr viel ram? willst du suspend betreiben, der sollte aber eiegntlich sehr schnell booten mit der ssd
<fellbuendel> stefan_: kann sein, dass du die beiden Optionen einzeln angeben musst (also -d [neues homeverzeichnis] -m [benutzername])
<stefan_> fellbuendel, deshalb... ich hab auf der Seite nach dm gesucht
<innerand> hab 2 GB
<innerand> und suspent to disk verwend ich eigentlich nie
<geser> fellbuendel: -m erwartet keine Option
<k1l> 2gb reichen imho im normalen betrieb. wenn viel benutzt wird, wird halt weniger gechached aber dank ssd starten programme ja eh schneller.
<geser> stefan_: ich würde es aus der Recovery-Konsole mit "usermod -l neu alt" und einem "mv /home/alt /home/neu" versuchen (und auch schauen, ob /etc/passwd das neue Verzeichnis nennt). Aber ohne Gewähr
<innerand> jo, und wenn ich jetzt swap auf die (langsame) sdhc lege und der dann anfängt darauf zu cachen wird das ganze wohl eher langsamer werden...
<innerand> welchen user hat den das live-system?
<innerand> mich hats da irgendwie grad in den login geckickt
<innerand> -c
<stefan_> geser, danke
<stefan_> Das versuche ich direkt mal. Ist nichts gefährliches...
<stefan_> Daten alle ganz sicher
<stefan_> In die Recovery Konsole komme ich über recovery mode oder? 
<geser> ja
<geser> du bist dann root ohne als User angemeldet zu sein
<stefan_> Oder muss ich da bei der Auswahl, von welcher Partition gebootet wird noch was drücken?
<innerand> user ist ubuntu ohne pw
<stefan_> So, bin dann ein paar Sekunden weg. Ich habe hier gerade kein W-LAN und muss das Kabel umstecken.
<stefan__> zurück :D
<innerand> was heistn der flag "lba" (bei einer partition?)
<geser> stefan__: ein "groupmod -n neu alt" wirst du wahrscheinlich auch wollen, da ein User in der Regel auch eine gleichnamige Gruppe hat
<stefan__> OK
<stefan__> geser, jetzt habe ich hier leider Deine Tipps nicht mehr, weil sie am anderen PC sind, der ja jetzt mit der Rootshell läuft. Bist Du so nett sie nochmal hier zu pasten. Ich lese mir den Kommentar zu den Befehlen vor dem Ausführen natürlich durch.
<geser> stefan_: ich würde es aus der Recovery-Konsole mit "usermod -l neu alt" und einem "mv /home/alt /home/neu" versuchen (und auch schauen, ob /etc/passwd das neue Verzeichnis nennt). Aber ohne Gewähr
<geser> stefan__: ein "groupmod -n neu alt" wirst du wahrscheinlich auch wollen, da ein User in der Regel auch eine gleichnamige Gruppe hat
<stefan__> geser, das konnte ich noch lesen, ich meinte die Hinweise bevor ich mein LAN Kabel wechseln musste.
<claw> gibt es einen programm mit dem ich einen ton auf dem speaker des mainboards erzeugen kann ?
<stefan__> Vielleicht Systemtestpiepen?
<stefan__> oder gibt es das nicht?
<k1l> claw: beep ?
<claw> das funktioniert bei mir leider nicht 
<k1l> ,fn? claw 
<shetlandpony> claw: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<claw> ja eine Fehlermeldung gibt es natürlich nicht. wie soll ich das bitte näher beschreiben. es kommt kein ton 
<claw> speaker funktioniert 
<geser> stefan__: zwischen den beiden Nachrichten, die ich wiederholt habe, kam nichts wichtiges mehr
<k1l> claw: schau mal in der blacklist.conf ob das modul pcspkr drinsteht. dann mit nem # vor der zeile mal auskommentieren
<stefan__> Das erste, was Du heute zu mir geschrieben hast. Zuerst kam Dein Hinweis auf die Rootshell, was Du nach und vor dem Hinweis auf groupmod -n neu alt geschrieben hast.
<stefan__> Ich habe stefan in "manuela" umbenannt.
<k1l> claw: die blacklist.conf findest du unter /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<geser> stefan__: das Home-Verzeichnis in /home auch bereits?
<stefan__> nein.
<stefan__> Ich weiß ja leider nicht, wie ich das machen kann.
<geser> mv /home/stefan /home/manuela
<stefan__> ach so leicht
<geser> ja, ist ja nur ein Verzeichnis
<geser> kontrollier auch ob der Benutzer "manuela" nun auch das richtige Home-Verzeichnis hat (getent passwd manuela)
<stefan__> ups
<geser> ups?
<stefan__> Da steht jetzt "manuela:x:1000x1000:Stefan MeinZweitname MeinNachname,,,:/home/stefan:/bin/bash"
<stefan__> Also das ist die Ausgabe von "getent passwd manuel"
<stefan__> aber da habe ich tatsächlich passwd eingetippt, kein Passwort
<geser> passwd ist richtig, denn die Datei heißt so (/etc/passwd)
<geser> usermod -d /home/manuela manuela
<geser> chfn manuela
<geser> das erste sollte den Eintrag für das Homeverzeichnis korrigieren
<geser> das zweiten den Realname
<stefan__> Der fragt nach einer Raumnummer.
<geser> lass leer
<geser> sind alles optionale Angaben
<stefan__> mhhh, ich habe wohl verbotene Zeichen benutzt, Ihr Nachname enthält ö und ß. also nochmal chfn manuela oder?
<stefan__> Super.
<stefan__> War es das? Dann notiere ich mir das und irgendwer wird es schon akzeptieren. Ich glaube das wäre was fürs WIKI. Jetzt müsste ich aber noch die Gruppe ändern oder? Und das Passwort...
<lovenlight> hallo, wie lange muss ich im raum idln um werbung für ein youtube video machen zu dürfen?
<KanocX> lovenlight, :D
<geser> stefan__: wenn die Ausgabe von "getent passwd manuela" jetzt passt, dann erstmal ja (Realnamen kannst du auch hinter noch ändern)
<DeannaT2> hier gar nicht, aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ca. eine halbe stunde
<lovenlight> dann muss ich mir also nen timer setzen, der die nachricht in 30 mins loswill
<geser> stefan__: passt auch "ls -l /home/manuela" von den Benutzernamen und Gruppe?
<lovenlight> boahr nehm ich python oder c
<stefan__> Also der getent Befehl sieht gut aus
<DeannaT2> lovenligtht ,ot?
<stefan__> Also... Ich habe das mit dem Gruppenbefehl noch nicht gemacht und bei ls -l /home/manuela tauchen immer stefan und manuela auf
<geser> stefan__: "stefan" bei der Gruppe?
<geser> dann die Gruppe umbenennen: groupmod -n manuela stefan
<geser> stefan__: ich sehe gerade ich habe ein -d beim ls -l vergessen: ls -ld /home/manuela
<stefan__> OK, schau ich mal, was der richtige Befehl gibt. 
<stefan__> drwxr.x 44 mauela manuela 4096 DATUM UHRZEIT /home/daniela
<geser> sollte in etwa "drwxr-xr-x 2 manuela manuela 4096 Jun 28 12:00 manuela" liefern (wichtig ist nur, dass Besitzer und Gruppe "passen")
<stefan__> Ach so
<stefan__> Hehe
<stefan__> Kann ich hier auch direkt manuelas passwort ändern?
<stefan__> Also hier in der Rootshell?
<geser> passwd manuela
<geser> und wer ist jetzt wieder "daniela"?
<stefan__> uuups
<stefan__> und jetzt einfach reboot now oder?
<geser> sofern ich jetzt nichts vergessen habe, sollte es das gewesen sein
<stefan__> Nachdem ich die tollen Befehle kopiert habe. Das darf ich doch, wenn es funktioniert hat ins WIKI setzen oder? Eine solche Anleitung?
<stefan__> LOL
<stefan__> Naja, ich glaube schon, dass einige Leute das gerne sehen würden. Viele Leute haben eine solche Frage im Weltennetz gestellt und keine Antwort bekommen.
<geser> ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich bisher noch keinen Bedarf hatte einen Benutzer umzubenennen
<stefan__> Das glaube ich Dir, aber wenn man mit verschiedenen Portierungsmethoden sein System woandershin kopiert und dann login bleibt, dann ist das doch doof.
<stefan__> Also... wenn man z.B. sein System über Remastersys oder über ein Partitionsimage teilt, dann sollte es doch so passieren.
<manni> #pimpmymint
<manni> sorry ;)
<stefan__> Was?
<stefan__> Der offtopic Kanal ist woanders
<stefan__> _D
<stefan__> :D
<manni> ist mir bekannt war ein dummer copy paste fehler ;)
<geser> stefan__: lass mich wissen ob diese Aktion geklappt hat
<stefan__> ja, ich tippe nur die Befehle ab, dann reboot
<stefan__> geser, das hat geklappt
<stefan__> Das werde ich ins WIKI setzen.
<claw> k1l, hab jetzt eine alternative und zwar "echo -en "\007"
<claw> habe aber jetzt das problem, dass das ganze in eine variable soll
<k1l> ging beep nicht?
<claw> doch schon aber das ganze kommt auf ein live image bei dem beep gar nicht verfügbar ist
<claw> das einzubinden wäre mehr arbeit als einfach echo zu benutzen
<claw> nur wie bekomme ich das in eine variable 
<claw> var="echo -en "\007" ; sleep 0.5" geht wohl nicht wegen den doppelten " aber wie realisiert man das
<apollo13> dann nimm halt innen normale quotes
<stefan__> Kann man den Befehl "passwd jeweiligeruser" in der Rootshell bedenkenlos nutzen, wenn man auf einem Einbenutzersystem nur das Passwort wechseln will?
<sash_> nö
<sash_> Wenn das Home-Verzeichnis mit dem Userpasswort verschlüsselt ist, dann ist doof.
<apollo13> oder keyrings…
<sash_> Oder so
<KanocX> Jemand ne Idee, was der Fehler sein könnte, wenn ich immer noch 530 login incorrect bekomme, wenn ich versuche mich als anonymous einzuloggen? proftpd.conf --> http://pastebin.com/hFaR7gFi
<stefan__> sash, denkst Du, das machen viele?
<sash_> *hust* *Distribution* *hust*
<sash_> stefan__: Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
<stefan__> sash_ es soll ja denen helfen, die sonen Kram nicht gemacht haben ;:D
<sash_> Die haben in rootshells nix verloren
<apollo13> KanocX: installier proftpd ordenlich und hau das ispcp weg
<stefan__> sash, was ist denn das für eine Einstellung?
<sash_> Und die Sache, die apollo13 meinte (Das mit den Keyrings) machen bestimmt viele. Aber geben die das Passwort dafür ncht zusätzlich ein?
<sash_> stefan__: Muss man iirc bei der Installation explizit wählen
<sash_> Meine letzte Ubuntu-Installation ist aber schon ein geraumes Weilchen her, deswegen würde ich da nicht allzu viel drauf geben
<stefan__> Wer in seinen Daten keine illegalen oder total peinliche Sachen hat, der soll das System nicht anpassen dürfen oder wie?
<apollo13> s/viele/alle da es default install ist…
<grossing> könnt ihr das bitte im Laberchannel #ubuntu-de-offtopic  diskutieren? Danke
<stefan__> iirc?
<sash_> If I remember correctly
<KanocX> apollo13, ich kann leider nicht aufs ispcp verzichten...
<apollo13> KanocX: dann willst du dort und nicht hier support suchen
<KanocX> apollo13, das ist aber kein ispcp problem, jedenfalls wüsste ich nichts, was darauf hindeutet...
<apollo13> tja, ich unterstütze nur raw proftpd und nicht irgendsonen kram der viel hinmachen kann…
<claw> apollo13, also ' ?
<apollo13> sollte gehen ja
<apollo13> (mein bash ist etwas eingerostet, aber…)
<sash_> claw: Ich würd ne bash-Funktion draus machen. http://fpaste.org/AhTC/
<imox1234> gibts offtpoicn icht mehr ?
<grossing> du suchst #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hab' seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass viele Dateitypen bzw. Links nicht mehr mit dem richtigen Programm geöffnet werden (unter Ubuntu 11.04 classic). PDFs und Ordner werden z.B. mt gedit geöffnet, Links in weechat mit Epiphany. Kann man das irgendwo einstellen?
<dAnjou> Mrokii: in jeweils einer datei eines typs in den eigenschaften unter öffnen mit
<Mrokii> dAnjou: Hab' ich schon probiert, hilft aber nur unter Nautilus
<C_A_M> habe mir gerade einige autostarts eingerichtet, welche auch gut funktionieren bis auf einer.
<C_A_M> ich wollte die virtualbox/xp auch automatisch starten nur will dies nicht funktionieren
<C_A_M> ich habe dazu das icon ausgewählt welches ich auf dem desktop angelegt habe
<Loreley> Hallo!
<dAnjou> C_A_M: haste das icon wieder gelöscht?
<C_A_M> nein ist noch auf dem desktop
<dAnjou> hmm, kannst ja mal den befehl daraus extrahieren und den in den autostart packen
<C_A_M> danke, gute idee
<C_A_M> auf ein neues bis gleich
<Loreley> Wie ändere ich denn mein Schlüsselbundpasswort?
<Loreley> Das finde ich im Menü nicht
<C_A_M> jop, danke, funktioniert
<koegs> Loreley: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_schl%C3%BCsselbund
<Loreley> Ja, aber da steht es doch nicht
<koegs> Sektion: Passwort ändern
<Loreley> Ah, ich habe da keinen Rechtsklick gemacht. "Rotwerd"
<Loreley> Tschuldigung
<whiner> tach! möchte gern counterstrike per wine installieren, wenn ich aber die setup.exe davon starte, springt er auf 640x480 und verlangt opengl32.dll. könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich dieses file herbekomme bzw. wo es genau platziert werden muss ? bin per google nicht schlauer geworden. 
<dAnjou> moment
<whinerr> sorry, reconnect 
<gamer1990> auf winehq gibt es ne anleitung für die installation mit wine, wobei das eigtl. nach offtopic gehört
<k1l> ,appdb? whinerr 
<shetlandpony> whinerr, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<dAnjou> whinerr: welches cs eigtl.?
<whinerr> cs 1.6
<dAnjou> da steht n befehl http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18484
<dAnjou> hmm, setup.exe?
<dAnjou> nee, dann isses das nich
<whinerr> :)
<dAnjou> gamer1990: würdest du die anleitung verlinken?
<dAnjou> ich seh keine
<gamer1990> habs doch erst kürzlich genutzt
<dAnjou> gamer1990: einfach verlinken, du bist hier im support-channel
<gamer1990> Ich muss passen, die Anleitung  exestiert nicht mehr.
<whinerr> ?
<gamer1990> Auf welche Art installierst du CS1.6 eigtl.? Über Steam, oder direkt ein CS1.6-only Installationprogramm?
<gamer1990> Und es wäre auch von Vorteil zu wissen welche Ubuntu-Version und welche Wine-Version
<whinerr> cs only
<whinerr> ubuntu 11.04 x64 
<whinerr> und wine is, moment:
<whinerr> 1.2.2
<stefan__> Hallo! Benutzt einer von euch JFritz?
<k1l> stefan__: bevor du wartest bis deine umfrage abgeschlossen ist könntest du auch einfach mal infos und fehlermeldungen rasurücken. (bist doch schon oft genug hier gewesen um zu wissen wie der hase läuft)
<Loreley> Die Softlinks auf sbackup müssen in den Ordnern /etc/cron.daily oder /etc/cron.weekly auf das Skript gesetzt werden.
<Loreley> Kann mir einer sagen, was ich lesen muss, um das verstehen zu können?
<joschi> Loreley: `man ln`
<dAnjou> `man cron`
<dAnjou> oder anacron?
<Loreley> Bzw. ist es wirklich schlimm, sbackup ohne ein solches Skrip zu benutzen zur täglichen Sicherung von /home?
<dAnjou> Loreley: musst es halt selbst ausführen
<Loreley> Kann man denn "zu Fuß" auf das Zielverzeichnis der externen Festplatte schauen, ob die Daten da draufgeschrieben sind?
<Loreley> Oder sind die komprimiert und so nicht einfach zu lesen?
<Loreley> Mhhh, auch www.wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sbackup steht, man kann es schon auf täglich setzen und wenn dann meine externe Festplatte alle paar Tage dran hängt und ich mal reinschauen kann, dass die Ordner und Dateien auch tatsächlich da sind, dann mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Geht denn DAS auch ohne das Skript?
<joschi> Loreley: sbackup benutzt einfach nur tar
<Loreley> Da kann ich mir auszugsweise mal eine Sicherung entpacken und reinsehen oder?
<dAnjou> ja sicher
<Loreley> oh schön
<Loreley> Dann ist das ja einsteigerfreundlich und relativ krisensicher, so dass kein GAU auftritt.
<jokrebel> hi
<Loreley> Warum ist meine CPU1 so heiß? CPU1 und 2 sind beide gleich ausgelastet?
<Loreley> Bzw. die Kerne
<jokrebel> Loreley: <ratemodus> Wärmeleitpaste ungleichmäßig aufgetragen - Kühlung unterschiedlich gut </ratemodus>
<ppq> das ist normal, hängt mit der bauart zusammen, da kann man nichts machen - ist auch unbedenklich, solange das nicht gerade >10°c unterschied sind
<ppq> ud ist btw auch eher für den ot channel geeignet :D
<Loreley> bei mir sind das 26° Unterschied
<Loreley> Kern 1 60°C und Kern 2 34°C
 * jokrebel würde da mal nen Streßtest machen. Der belastet jeden Kern relativ gleich (denke ich zumindest).
<Loreley> ppq, ich denke nicht, schließlich kann es auch mit Ubuntu zu tun haben.
<Loreley> jokrebel, wie mache ich das?
<jokrebel> Loreley: cpu-burn zB.
<Loreley> Geht md5sum /dev/urandom auch?
<Loreley> @jokrebel
<ppq> :D
<jokrebel> Loreley: Hab (in Ermangelung von mehreren Kernen) nicht viel Erfahrung, denke aber, dass da cpuburn besser geeignet ist, weil DU da bestimmst wieviele Kerne beschäftigt werden. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400815
<Loreley> Danke
<Loreley> jokrebel, kennst Du htop?
<Loreley> oder soll ich nur cpuburn benutzen?
<jokrebel> Loreley: http://htop.sourceforge.net/
<jokrebel> Loreley: Wenns Dir nur um die Temeratur geht IMHO unnötig.
<jokrebel> +p
<Loreley> Danke
<Loreley> Und jetzt soll ich burnP6 machen und schauen, was passiert?
<Loreley> Das hat dazu geführt, dass ein Kern immer bei 100% war, der andere ging bis auf 60% hoch, 10 Sekunden später dann andersrum.
<jokrebel> Loreley: Siehe im Link #7 pro Kern je ein mal burnP6 aufrufen.
<Loreley> ui, jetzt sind es 100%
<Loreley> jeweils
<Loreley> ne, doch nicht
<Loreley> der erste Kern, der 70°C heiß ist, der geht nur auf 60%
<Loreley> Vielleicht wird der automatisch gedrosselt bei so hoher Temperatur
<Loreley> Kern 2 wie immer 34°C
<Loreley> Ist vielleicht Temperaturfühler 2 defekt?
<Loreley> bzw. arbeitet nicht?
<Loreley> Und Hier im Raum sind es 34°C und angeblich wäre der Prozessor, der mit 2,3GH arbeitet auch so kalt.
<Loreley> Da stimmt was nicht
<Loreley> Ich habe mal ne Frage: bei sbackup kann man Ordner zum Sichern auswählen und Ordner, die nicht gesichert werden sollen.
<Loreley> Was aber wenn man einen Ordner zum Nicht sichern auswählt, der ein Überordner von einem zu sichernden Ordner ist?
<Loreley> Ich will /media/win7/Users/ sichern aber /media/ nicht?
<Loreley> Versteht sbackup das?
<dAnjou> kann ich datei URLs (file://...) irgendwie in der konsole handlen, ohne sie zu bearbeiten?
<vectory> context?
<dAnjou> `rm file:///home/ich/datei%20mit%20leerzeichen`
<vectory> gibts file:// urls auch mit etwas anderem als von / gefolgt?
<joschi> dAnjou: nicht mit standard-unix tools
<dAnjou> joschi: und kennst du nicht-standard-tools, die das können?
<joschi> vectory: klar, file://C:/foo/bar z. b.
<vectory> ansonsten einfach ${"file:///home/etcpp/"%%file://} nehmen, falls das geht
<vectory> moment
<dAnjou> vectory: und die %20?
<joschi> dAnjou: mit $skriptsprache lässt sich das recht fix machen. vectory hat ja gerade einen ansatz genannt
<dAnjou> das wird mir zu frickelig
<vectory> also, am einfachsten wär das mit sed zu bearbeiten, für mich grad
<dAnjou> ich kann das, aber ich wills fertig haben -.-"
<joschi> naja, das uri-encoding sollte schon noch beachtet werden
<dAnjou> python hat für sowas sicher n built in
<dAnjou> urllib.url2pathname(path)
<dAnjou> urllib.url2pathname(urlparse.urlparse("file:///home/ich/datei%20mit%20leerzeichen").path)
<dAnjou> dennoch müsste ich ein script basteln
<joschi> dAnjou: und in der zeit, die du überlegst, ob du das machen sollst, hättest du es schon längst fertig
<dAnjou> stimmt vllt., aber ich bin faul
<vectory> dAnjou: ich hatte mal ein script gefunden, das urlencoding decodiert
<vectory> musst nur googlen
<dAnjou> vectory: löhsen büdde
<dAnjou> donkö
<vectory> hm?
<dAnjou> 17:33:19 < dAnjou> urllib.url2pathname(urlparse.urlparse("file:///home/ich/datei%20m
<dAnjou> it%20leerzeichen").path)
<vectory> sed -e's/%\([0-9A-F][0-9A-F]\)/\\\\\x\1/g' | xargs echo -e
<vectory> nur so ;)
<vectory> ich nehm mal an sed sei ein leichterer interpreter als python
<dAnjou> vectory: und auf welchen systemen würde das heutzutage noch interessieren? :P .. auf toastern?
<dAnjou> und wenn der python code kompiliert ist, ist er auch sehr viel schneller
<dAnjou> das wird aber OT
<vectory> schade eigentlich, das ich bash im kurs hatte, nicht python
<vectory> wenn man 11.4 installiert hat man doch schon bei der installation die wahl unity rauszuschmeißen oder?
<vectory> wie siehts beim update von 10.4 über 10.10 aus?
<dAnjou> *10.04
<dAnjou> erste frage: nein, afair
<dAnjou> zweite frage: ich empfehle nicht, von 10.04 auf 11.04 per upgrades zu gehen
<vectory> hm, bleibt beim update mein de einfach wies is, ohne unity?
<vectory> oder wenigstens ne option beim login
<dAnjou> upgrades empfehle ich generell nich, weil da immer noch viel zu viel nicht glatt läuft
<k1l> vectory: du kannst beim gdm auswählen ob unity oder ubuntu classic aka gnnome2
<dAnjou> vectory: ja, einfach beim login einmalig auswählen, was du willst
<vectory> auch nach update, ja?
<dAnjou> *upgrade .. ja
<vectory> oder wenigstens ne option beim logink
<vectory> k
<k1l> vectory: die auswahl geh immer bei 11.04. egal ob install oder upgrade
<dAnjou> evtl. musst du aber trotzdem manuell "ubuntu classic" wählen beim login (aber das wie gesagt nur einmal)
<vectory> das ist dann nicht das unity ohne 3d effekte sondern mein altes personalisiertes gnome 2 ja?
<Loreley> Hallo, wenn ich sbackup starte, was ist dort ein "Full Backup"?
<dAnjou> ja doch
<dAnjou> Loreley: das is dann ein full backup
<Loreley> haha
<dAnjou> Loreley: ein komplettes, alle dateien
<Loreley> Ich meine, im Programm wird doch beschrieben, was standardmäßig nicht gesichert werden soll.
<Loreley> Bzw. man stellt es ein.
<Loreley> Wird das bei "full" trotzdem gesichert oder wie?
<vectory> rtfm xD
<Loreley> man kann wählen zwischen "Make a backup now" und "make a full backup now"
<Loreley> Super, was soll denn das bedeuten?
<Loreley> bzw. wo ist der Unterschied?
<Loreley> Oder gibt es den nur, wenn schon eine Sicherung angelegt wurde, dann wäre ein Backup inkrementell und sonst eben vollständig?
<dAnjou> so ist es wohl
<dAnjou> Loreley: haste dir mal deja dup angeguckt? das ist vielleicht eher was für dich
<Loreley> OK, "make a full backup" kopiert also nicht etwa / ins Zielverzeichnis?
<Loreley> deja dup, das will ich nicht.
<dAnjou> Loreley: ein backup tool sichert genau nur das, was du willst
<dAnjou> und das entweder inkrementell, differenziell oder komplett
<subz3r0> moin, hab seit kurzem 3 "wichtige sicherheitsaktualisierungen" in der akutalisierungsverwaltung.  (comp. generic linux kernel, ...headers und ... image) 
<subz3r0> frage ist, wieso die ausgeraut sind und ich sie nicht installen kann
<ppq> subz3r0, das findest du raus, wenn du ein 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' im terminal ausführst. aber btte noch nicht absegnen, erst lesen was er vorhat :)
<subz3r0> danke ppq. werds mal damit versuchen
<subz3r0> ich vermute, das sind nur updates für kernel version xyz. und ich habe nen anderen kernel. wundert mich, dass er mir die dann anzeigt
<subz3r0> nutze v2.6.35-28
<subz3r0> und die updates sind wohl für nen anderen kernel
<subz3r0> ppq: beides seperat? oder mit && ?
<ppq> subz3r0, NOpaste das bitte alles mal
<ppq> subz3r0, du kannst das so eingeben wie es da steht, mit dem semnikolon dazwischen
<ppq> oder einzeln wenn du magst :p
<subz3r0> ach das geht auch mit ";". wieder was gelernt :)
<Loreley> dAnjou, jetzt legt es die erste Komplettsicherung an. So ist das schön :)
<dAnjou> Loreley: und warum ziehst du dieses tool vor?
<subz3r0> ppq, http://pastebin.com/xZFmYUeJ
<Maex> Hi liebe Leute! Mein Problem. USB-Stick eingesteckt. Man kann nix löschen oder einfügen. Zugriffsrechte können nicht ermittelt werden. Jemand eine Idee?
<subz3r0> ppq,  komisch auch, dass es so ~200mb sind. mir der aktualisierungsverwaltung wären es ~15kb
<ppq> subz3r0, jo sieht doch alles gut aus. mach ruhig :)
<ppq> Maex, mal die letzten paar zeilen (was halt relevant ist) von dmesg NOpasten bitte
<k1l> Loreley: noch nen kleiner tipp: die programme haben alle eine dokumentation, dort findest du die meisten antworten auf deine fragen.
<subz3r0> btw. weiss einer von euch ob einer der neueren kernels das problem mit dem vermehrten energiebedarf löst? hab irgendwo gelesen, dass ~30% mehr energie verbraten wird. war mich schon am wundern, warum mein netbook-akku nicht wirklich lange hält
<Maex> ppq: Die Zeile steht da häufiger: http://pastebin.de/17322
<Loreley> Du meinst man program oder die Hilfe?
<k1l> Loreley: yep
<subz3r0> neuer kernel druff. brb
<k1l> Maex: zieh den stick ab, warte kurz und dann wieder rein. dann bitte die letzten ~20zeilen komplett in den nopaste
<Loreley> also die hilfe von sbackup ist so kurz und nichtssagend.
<ppq> Maex, das sieht eher nach wlan- oder lan-karte aus
<Loreley> Die hat man in zwei Minuten durchgelesen und da steht nur, was man eh sieht.
<Loreley> wirklich
<k1l> ,wiki? Loreley 
<shetlandpony> Loreley, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<Loreley> hehe, ich habe mir das wiki zu den Programmen doch immer durchgelesen.
<ppq> Maex, direkt nach dem anstecken deines usb sticks dmesg ausführen, dann tauchen interessante meldungen auf. und was noch gut wäre ist die ausgabe von 'mount'
<k1l> dort findest du erstmal eine kleine einführung und unten auf den wiki seiten sind jeweils die weiterführenden links. sehr interessant
<Loreley> Und ich will kein Deja dub, weil mir enkodierte Volumes suspekt sind.
<Maex> ppq: http://pastebin.de/17323
<Loreley> Da habe ich lieber ein Archiv mit gzip z.B.
<Maex> ppq: Ausgabe von mount: http://pastebin.de/17324
<Loreley> Da weiß ich was ich habe und da vergisst man nie, was das mal war, denn man kann ja einfach reinblicken etc.
<Loreley> Naja, offtopic.
<ppq> Maex, hm, die mountoptionen sehen eigtl. ok aus - hast du n /media rechte? sprich, bist du in der gruppe plugdev?
<Loreley> So, ich bin dann weg. Tschüss
<Maex> ppq: Hat vorher ja immer funktioniert und es gibt nur einen User auf dem Rechner
<Loreley> Danke für alle Tipps und gebt dem Pony ein paar Karotten.
<k1l> Maex: die eben genannte zeile ist wohl nen bug im powermanagment des treibers des wlan. versuch mal: "iwconfig wlan0 power off" 
<Maex> k1l, »Operation not permitted.«
<k1l> sudo davor
<Maex> macht Sinn
<Maex> Und was ist jetzt besser? ;)
<k1l> laut bugreports versucht der treiber nun nicht in den stromsparmodus zu gehen, der eh nicht funktioniert.
<Maex> Ok, danke k1l!
<Maex> Aber was mach' ich mit dem USB-Stick? Hat vorher noch funktioniert!
<Maex> (hab aber nix verändert, wenn das die nächste Frage ist) :)
<Maex> Ein typischer DAU-Spruch *facepalm*
<k1l> hmm, sollte ja eigentlich klappen.
<Sandreas> moin
<k1l> Maex: nopaste bitte mal deine /etc/fstab ,vlt liegt da derhund begraben
<Sandreas> Weiß jemand, wie ich unter Ubuntu 11.04 ein bestimmtes usbhid-device deaktiviere? (Antec Multimedia Station Basic RM100)
<Sandreas> Ich hab verschiedene Möglichkeiten Probiert
<k1l> Sandreas: was hast du bisher probiert?
<Sandreas> Verschiedenes. Mom
<Sandreas> Udev-Rule
<Sandreas> modprobe mit usbhid.conf
<Maex> k1l: http://pastebin.de/17325
<thebastl> hi
<thebastl> bin mit unity eigentlich ganz zufrieden aber suse mit gnome3 hat mir besser gefallen
<thebastl> wenn ich jetzt das gnome3 team ppa aktiviere
<thebastl> kann ich dann noch zu unity wechseln?
<Sandreas> k1l: options usbhid quirks=0x15c2:0x0043:0x0004 in /etc/modprobe.d/usbhid.conf
<thebastl> und muss ich dann mit der nächsten ubuntu version komplett neu installieren?
<Sandreas> Das hat nicht funktioniert
<nahab> Grüß Gott...mit was für einen befhel bekomme ich heraus, welche netzwerkarte ich habe?
<ppq> lspci
<Sandreas> k1l: echo -n 15c2:0043 | tee -a /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/unbind in /etc/rc.local
<k1l> thebastl: gnome3 ist aktuell nur mit gefummel und ohne rückweg möglich. ab 11.10 kann man gnome3 als normales paket installieren
<k1l> Maex: ok, der gedacht bug in der fstab ist es auch nicht
<thebastl> okay dann warte ich ;)
<subz3r0> re =). um meinen sambaserver ein bisschen abzusichern auf meinem netbook, habe ich die zeilen interfaces = ip.des.netbooks, bind interfaces only = yes, und hosts allow = ip.des.clients eingetragen. wenn ich nun im nautilus die freigabe erteilen will, bekomme ich folgendes: net usershjare gab fehler 255 zurück. add: cannot convert name "everyone to a sid" the connection was refused.maybe smbd is not running
<thebastl> wird eigentlich unity dann auch etwas gnome3 iger aussehen?
<thebastl> ich finde die geschichte mit den unendlich vielen desktops sehr cool
<nahab> hallo, bräuchte ganz schnell mal die genaue bezeichnung meiner netwerkarte, was muß ich ins Terminal eingeben?
<subz3r0> ifconfig?
<frostschutz> nahab: lspci?
<subz3r0> @nahab
<ppq> nahab, wie gesagt, lspci
<k1l> nahab: immernoch lspci oder lsusb
<nahab> oki danke ihr beiden :-.)
<subz3r0> hatte mich bezüglich des samba-shares an das tut hier gehalten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME
<subz3r0> frage mich nur wieso ich nu keine freigabe mehr erteilen kann, die ips stimmen auf jeden fall
<Sandreas> k1l: ne idee wegen dem hid?
<Sandreas> Damn… 
<Sandreas> Werden in Ubuntu 11.04 eigentlich noch udev-Rules ausgeführt?
<k1l_> Sandreas: ist nicht so mein spezialgebiet. schau mal hier rein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161574  da gibts wohl je nach geräteversion funktionierende workarounds
<Sandreas> Ja, die hab ich alle durch
<Sandreas> bisher hat nix funktioniert
<Sandreas> ich erkenne ja, dass es funktioniert, wenn irw keine Zeichen mehr ausgibt, sondern codes richtig?
<Loreley> Hallo ganz kurze Frage: Wenn man Verzeichnisse in Befehlszeilen benennt, dann muss man sie mit / beginnen lassen, aber müssen sie auch damit enden oder ist das egal?
<ppq> Loreley, wovon genau sprichst du? 'mkdir bla' und 'mkdir bla/' machen das gleiche, falls du das meinst
<Loreley> ob ich mv /a /b oder mv /a/ /b oder mv /a /b/ oder mv /a/ /b/ ist also egal ja?
<ppq> bei mv ist es NICHT egal
<ppq> "mv /a /b" benennt a quasi in b um, aber "mv /a /b/" verschiebt /a in das verzeichnis /b/
<vectory> mv /a/ /b/ schiebt /a auch in /b/
<vectory> aber vorsicht, du musst verzeichnisse nicht mit / beginnen
<vectory> wenn ein pfad mit / beginnt, wird in /, also root, nach dem pfad gesucht
<Loreley> klar klar
<vectory> gut
<vectory> war in deiner frage nicht ganz eindeutig
<b34bb> weiß jemand wo festgelegt wird in welchen gruppen ein neu angelegter user ist?
<ppq> b34bb, erstma in gar keiner
<Loreley> Ähm, nochmal speziell, nicht dass ich was im wiki falsch geschrieben habe: mv /home/a /home/b ist gleich mv /home/a/ /home/b?
<b34bb> ppq: kann man das irgendwo festlegen?
<ppq> Loreley, weia, bitte nicht im wiki drauf los schreiben wenn du es noch nicht 100%ig durchblickt hast
<Loreley> b34bb, willst Du ein Mehrbenutztzersystem haben?
<b34bb> Loreley: ja
<ppq> b34bb, adduser kennt -G
<Loreley> ppq, ich habe nicht einfach drauflosgeschrieben.
<Loreley> Wenn dann habe ich mich vertippt.
<ppq> b34bb, wenn du damit einen nutzer anlegst, kannst du auch gleich die gruppen mit anlegen
<subz3r0> b34bb, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zgrupp
<shetlandpony> subz3r0's url: http://tinyurl.com/62umurc |        Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<ppq> Loreley, aber stimmt schon so wie du es da geschrieben hast stiftet es zwar ne menge verwirrung, aber es bewirkt das gleiche
<ppq> Loreley, sicherer wäre, immer nur den verzeichnisnamen ohne pfad anzugeben.. also vorher mit cd dahingehen, dann 'mv a b'
<subz3r0> mhh, wenn ich die zeilen wieder auskommentiere,  kann ich wieder ohne probleme den order freigeben. grml
<b34bb> also nicht dass man das beim anlegen des users als parameter mit gibt sondern 
<subz3r0> du evtl. nen plan woran es liegen könnte @ppq ;)
<b34bb> sry
<Loreley> ppq, aber im Wiki schreibt man ja die Befehle möglichst in EInzeilern. Deshalb...
<b34bb> also nicht dass man das beim anlegen des users als parameter mitgibt sondern das neue user immer in einer gruppe mitglied sind
<ppq> Loreley, ja, schon, aber im vordergrund steht ja, dass der leser es versteht und nachvollzieht und nicht einfach da rauskopiert
<ppq> auch wenn das ntürlich immer darauf hinausläuft
<ppq> b34bb, afaik gibt's sowas bei adduser nicht, ohne zusätzliche angabe der gruppen.. die gui programme zum anlegen von usern fügen den neuen user aber automatisch den richtigen gruppen hinzu
<ppq> wolltest du darauf hinaus?
<subz3r0> so pauschalisieren kann man das auch ned,ppq. gibt auch einige die verstehen wollen was sie da copy&pasten
<ppq> subz3r0, stimmt, leider viel zu wenige, wenn du mich fragst
<subz3r0> stimmt auch wieder
<Loreley> ppq, dann schau halt mal selber, ob die Zeile richtig ist: "Benutzernamen ändern" http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/remastersys
<b34bb> ppq: mhm wenn du weißt wo festgelegt wird welche gruppen "die richtigen" sind dann ja :)
<Loreley> Das fände ich sehr nett
<b34bb> wie ich gerade entdecke müsste das doch in /etc/adduser.conf festlegbar sein oder nicht?
<ppq> Loreley, du meinst "mv /home/alterloginuser/ /home/neuerloginuser"? da würde ich bei der quelle das / weglassen am ende.. auch wenn es funktioniert.. aber vllt. mach ich auch grad aus ner mücke nen elefanten :p
<b34bb> aber weiß jemand wieso das auskommentiert ist?
<ppq> b34bb, was jetzt?
<b34bb> /etc/adduser.conf die zeile EXTRA_GROUPS="..."
<b34bb> nicht dass man da was kaputt macht
<Loreley> ppq, genau, da hab ich mich vertippt :P
<Loreley> Und jemand hat es falsch überschrieben. 
<ppq> b34bb, ein nicht genutztes feature halt.. das schlimmste was passieren kann, ist dass ein neu angelegter user zu viele rechte hat durch gruppenmitgliedschaften, denke ich
<b34bb> wunderbar, vielen dank :)
<ppq> ist mir auch grad neu, dass das geht mit adduser
<Loreley> Schlauberger kommen sonst auf den Gedanken, alle Befehle mit sudo auszuführen, was nicht klappt.
<b34bb> deshalb dachte ich es wird schon gründe haben das es auskommentiert ist
<b34bb> aber eigentlich kann ja nix passieren
<ppq> wenn du das im hinterkopf behälst, nicht wirklich
<Loreley> ppq, hab ich jetzt korrigiert :D Ikke kann auch im wiki helfen 
<ppq> super :)
<Orcor> Firefox Mozilla kümmert sich nicht um Unternehmen, Microsoft schon http://t.co/Tf0hONv
<Robert_Zenz> ,ot? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Tiefflieger> Hi, betrifft ubuntu Natty mit gnome2: Wenn ich NetBeans 7 schließe, haben alle Fenster keine Titelleiste mehr (das ding, wo links oder rechts normalerweise die 3 Knöpfe für schließen, minimieren, maximieren sind) . Wo soll ich das Problem melden? Bei dem Verursacher, NetBeans, oder Gnome2, das das "zuläßt"?
<Tiefflieger> oder ganz woanders?
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, Compiz/Emerald aktiviert?
<Tiefflieger> Robert_Zenz: Das weiß ich nicht, seit dem Update zu Natty bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher - in Maverick aber hatte ich compiz & Gnome2 verwendet
<Tiefflieger> Robert_Zenz: kann ich das irgendwo schnell nachschauen?
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, unter Erscheinungsbild, Desktop-Effekte.
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, ohhh...oder auch nicht...verwendest du gerade Unity?
<Tiefflieger> nein, gnome2 - aber den punkt finde ich da auch nicht, aber ich weiß, was du meinst, das hatte ich auch mal irgendwo gesehen
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, okay, was gibt das aus:  ps aux | grep -i "compiz"
<Tiefflieger> ich hab aber den compiz-config Einstellungs-Manager installiert, das heißt, ich verwende Compiz, oder?
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, nein, das heißt du hast den ccsm installiert. ;)
<Tiefflieger> http://pastebin.com/8BaxXeuk
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, also COmpiz läuft zumindest, inklusive seinem Window-Decorator. Das heißt das Problem wird wahrscheinlich sein das Netbeans aus irgendeinem Grund
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, die Fenster-Dekorationen mitreißt. Also wenn du Compiz nicht unbedingt willst, würde ich mal im Anmeldebildschirm
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, auf ohne Effekte umstellen und nochmal probieren.
<Robert_Zenz> Tiefflieger, ansonsten nach einem Bug-Report bei den Compiz-Leuten suchen, wäre mein Vorschlag. Oder auf Launchpad.
<ring0> gibt es eine ubuntu live-cd mit ext4 support die mit nur 128mb ram bootet?
<Guest33743> hallo, kann mir bitte jemand helfen. mein pc bildschirm schaltet alle 10min in den energiesparmodus (oder iregnd sowas), wenn ich keine eingabe tätige. Wie kann ich das verhindern? (Bei Energieverwaltung habe ich alles schon deaktiviert!)
<gulpw0lf> ist hier jemand mit empathy drin? oder klappt das mit empathy und telepathy-idle nur bei mir nicht? :P
<Robert_Zenz> ring0, xubuntu, lubuntu würd ich mal raten.
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Sowohl im Bildschirmschoner als auch in der Energieverwaltung alle Einstellungen geprüft?
<ring0> Robert_Zenz, xubuntu startet nicht
<Guest33743> joa, alles schon zig mal überprüft und alles abgestellt, hab sogar power devil ausgeschalten
<Tiefflieger> Robert_Zenz: ok, vielen Dank :-)
<Robert_Zenz> ring0, ich kenn sonst keine Variationen die für so wenig RAM gedacht wären, sorry.
<gulpw0lf> Guest33743, "Bildschirm bei Leerlauf ausschalten" steht auch auf "Nie"?
<Guest33743> mom
<ring0> Robert_Zenz, vielleicht eine andere distribution? parted magic braucht 150mb ;)
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Und "Sitzung auf untätig setzen nach: " ?
<Guest33743> is das bei systemsteuerung -> energieverwaltung dabei?
<gulpw0lf> das mit dem bildschirm bei mir schon..
<jokrebel> Guest33743: …und auch "Bildschirmschoner aktivieren, wenn Benutzer untätig ist"?
<Guest33743> also die optionen gibts bei mir alle gar nicht
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Dann hast Du noch nicht bei - System - Einstellungen - Bildschirmschoner geschaut?
<Guest33743> achso, ich hab immer bei energieverwaltung geschaut...mom dann mach ich das andere mal
<jokrebel> [20:13] <jokrebel> Guest33743: Sowohl im Bildschirmschoner als auch in der Energieverwaltung alle Einstellungen geprüft?
<Guest33743> die optionen gibts bei mir so zwar nicht, aber bei meinem bildschirmschoner sind auch alle häckchen raus...also auch komplett aus..
<Guest33743> und bei energieverwaltung hab ich wie vorhin schon erwähnt auch alles ausgeschalten was ging
<Robert_Zenz> ring0, achso, wenn's dir um reinen Datei-Zugriff/Festplatte umschaufeln geht, nimm die gparted-LiveCD. Die sollte auch mit so wenig klarkommen.
<ring0> Robert_Zenz, top, wird getestet. danke
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Vielleicht noch ein Neustart des X-Servers nötig … k.A.
<Guest33743> ne das hab ich jetzt nicht grad umgestellt, schon vor längerer zeuit, pc schon zigmale mittlerweile neu hochgefahren...geht aber trotzdem immer nach 10min in en schwarzen modus
<Guest33743> bis zur eingabe halt wieder
<gulpw0lf> hast du nen laptop, der im akkubetrieb läuft?
<Guest33743> gibt es da keinen konsolen befehl oder sowas?
<Guest33743> wo man überprüfen kann was eingestellt ist, oder warum es nicht geht
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Dann könnte es vielleicht noch eine Einstellung vom PC (BIOS) oder Monitor selbst sein.
<Guest33743> nein, ist ein ganz normaler pc tower
<gulpw0lf> ok..
<Guest33743> es ist ziemlich doof, wenn man sich nen film anschaut, man auf der couch sitzt, und alle 10 min aufstehen muss um die maus zu bewegen
<gulpw0lf> ich hatte das auch mal auf nem laptop. weiß aber nicht mehr, ob und wie ich das weggekriegt hab
<Guest33743> ...mhm...
<Guest33743> na ja, gut irgendwie werde ich des problem schon noch lösen.Andere Frage noch, wenn ich version 10.04 habe, wie kann ich n dann auf 11.04 updaten (vll. is ja dann auch mein bildschirm problem weg)
<Guest33743> müsste mir doch eigentlich des kpackagekit anzeigen oder? bzw. wo?
<jokrebel> Guest33743: 10.04 (LTS) kannst Du entweder auf die nächste (kommende) LTS upgraden. Oder Du stellst um auf "alle Aktuallisierungen", dann musst Du aber den Zwischenschritt über 10.10 machen.
<Guest33743> was ist den LTS?
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Long Time Support
<k1l> ,lts? Guest33743 
<shetlandpony> Guest33743, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 6.06.2 Server(Dapper Drake Point Two), Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four) und Ubuntu 10.04.1(Lucid Lynx Point One). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Die Langzeitunterstützte Version von Ubuntu. Gibts ab und an mal
<Guest33743> aso, und 11.04 ist keine langzeitversion oder?
<gulpw0lf> es gibt beide versionen
<k1l> Guest33743: und entweder von lts zu lts (sprich alle 2 jahre) oder man muss jeden zwischenschritt machen. also 10.04->10.10->11.04
<gulpw0lf> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Guest33743> also, mal anderst gefragt, könnte es mein bildschirm problem lösen, wenn ich mir meine version auf 11.04 upgrade?
<k1l> was war denn dein bildschirm problem?
<k1l> welche hardware? welcher treiber etc pp
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Deine "mein Bildschirm geht irgendwie auf Ruhe nach 10 Minuten" wird das IMHO eher nicht beseitigen. Ich vermute da eher ne Einstellung die Du ändern musst.
<Guest33743> mh okay, die frage ist nur welche Einstellung? Kennt keiner einen Konsolenbefehl, mit dem ich mal abfragen kann was eigentlich grad eingestellt ist? also klare tatsachen schaffen
<jwi> einige powermanager/screensaver einstellungen sind übrigens auch (nur) per gconf möglich ...
<k1l> Guest33743: nopaste mal bitte die xorg.conf
<Guest33743> was macht gconf? ich kenn mich leider kaum aus..... joa mom, des xorg.conf ding müsst ich hin bekommen
<k1l> gconf könnte auch sein: alt+f2: gconf-editor         dann zu /apps/gnome-power-manager und da dann timeout auf 0 setzen
<Guest33743> xorg.conf ist doch in /etc/X11 oder? bei mir is es da nicht drin
<k1l> ja wenn die hardwareerkennung auch so läuft braucht man keine xorg.conf mehr
<Guest33743> ich probier mal das mit dem gconf-editor aus
<Guest33743> nach /apps kommt kein gnome-power-manager
<Guest33743> zu erwähnen wäre eventuell, dass ich kde habe
<k1l> tadaaaa
<k1l> so eine kleinigkeit kann man schomal eingangs erwähnen :/
<jokrebel> .oO( hatte er IIRC )
<Guest33743> aber ist ja egal oder, da wirds ja auch eine option für kde geben?
<k1l> Guest33743: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/laptop-monitor-schaltet-sich-aus-obwohl-er-da/#post-2323436 ansonsten musst du mal wen fragen der mit kde rumfuhrwerk
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6eckrjv |        Laptop-Monitor schaltet sich aus - obwohl er das nicht soll › Notebooks und mobile Geräte › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Guest33743> okay ich schau mir die artikel mal an. danke
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bildschirmschoner#XServer  hier ist auch was im wiki zu der sache
<Guest33743> der wunderbefhel der mit weiter hilft heißt: xset -s off  :) .....nur ziemlich blöd dass es nur bis zum abmelden funktioniert, danach macht der pc nach 10min wieder auf "ruhe"
<jokrebel> Guest33743: Kannst Du mal Kurz erklären wie Du da draufgekommen bist obwohl noch keine 10 Minuten rum sind?
<k1l> warscheinlcih der vergleich von xset -q vorher und nachher
<Guest33743> mh jetzt sin 10min rum, funzt doch nicht..
<Guest33743> stand aber in dem forum..
<jokrebel> gn8
<Guest33743> gibt es hier den niemand der ahnung von kde hat?
<Loreley> Hallo!
<Loreley> Meine Webcam wird nicht erkannt. Das finde ich komisch, auf dem baugleichen PC meines Freundes lief sie mit den gleichen Paketen.
<Loreley> Oder... naja, den fglrx habe ich jetzt installiert.
<Robert_Zenz> Loreley, der hat aber recht wenig mit der Webcam zu tun, für gewöhnlich. ^^
<Loreley> Also... das ist eine eingebaute Webcam
<Loreley> Naja, an irgendwas liegt es doch :D
<k1l> ,wf? Loreley 
<shetlandpony> Loreley: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Loreley> Kannst Du mir sagen, wie ich vielleicht doch sehen kann, ob und dass eine Webcam drin ist?
<Loreley> Ja, mache ich.
<Robert_Zenz> Loreley, lsusb bzw. lspci listet alle Geräte auf.
<Loreley> lspci: http://pastebin.com/crRg7GfU
<Loreley> Ich sehe da keine Kamera
<Loreley> Und webcam gibt:
<Loreley> http://pastebin.com/h2p8Gt22
<k1l> Loreley: und lsusb?
<Loreley> http://pastebin.com/YdRKtaZ2 ist lsusb
<k1l> bist du sicher, das das ding eine webcam hat?
<Loreley> Ja, es steht Webcam dran
<k1l> z.b. gibt es die unter win? hat das gerät vlt einen hardwareschalter zu de/aktivieren?
<Loreley> Und es ist ein HP 625. Davon stehen hier zwei vor mir. 
<Loreley> Bei dem einen hat jedenfalls gestern die Kamera funktioniert.
<k1l> wenn das auto meines nachbarn 300 fährt heisst es nicht, das das meins auch kann. ist bei deinem eine verbaut oder nicht?
<Loreley> Ich boote gleich mal den anderen PC, dann schau ich mal bei dem nach
<Loreley> Also das steht hier so dran, auch beim Kauf war das so ausgezeichnet
<bekks> Bei dem _anderen_ PC ist das egal. Ist bei _deinem_ eine verbaut?
<Loreley> Und man kann das Ding auch sehen :D
<k1l> du sollst bei deinem gucken. gibt es bei deinem eine eingebaute webcam? funktioniert diese unter win z.b.?
<Loreley> Ja, das weiß ich nicht, Windows bringt ja nie Treiber mit
<Loreley> Ich muss erst die Treiber für Win 7 installieren und es herausfinden
<k1l> Loreley: hp 625 heisst nur die modellreihe. da gibt es zig verschiedene versionen siehe: http://gh.de/?in=&fs=HP+625
<Loreley> Es ist ein HP 625 XN836EA 
<Loreley> integr. Webkamera Steht auf der Produktseite
<Loreley> wo das Notebook gekauft wurde
<Loreley> Wenn ich die Kamera unter Windows auf dem anderen Rechner zum Laufen bringe und das bei diesem auch nicht klappt, dann ist die vielleicht kaputt!
<k1l> Loreley: ich finde sehr widersprüchliche angaben zu dem modell. mal mit mal ohne webcam.
<ihopeso> hey
<ihopeso> exit
<Loreley> mhhh, ich habe das eben wieder abgerufen. Der Kauf ist drei Wochen her.
<Loreley> Was soll ich da denken.
<bekks> Dann teile uns doch mal das Modell mit...
<Loreley> HP 625 XN836EA 
<Loreley> Oder ist das was anderes?
<Loreley> Seriennummer CNU1060DLB
<Loreley> Und ne UUID habe ich auch
<timroes> hei, ich hab ein problem mit udev (version 163(?)). meine udev rules file: http://pastebin.com/V2pTeCf5 Aus irgendeinem grund wird das skript beim einstecken des USB geräts ausgeführt, beim rausziehen aber nicht. Laut udevadm monitor --property wirft udev aber in beiden fällen das richtige event und auch die entsprechenden attribute (idVendor = 067b). hat jemand ne ahnung woran es liegen könnte?
<bekks> Loreley: Das HP 625 XN836EA hat eine 2MP Webcam.
<Loreley> ich hab es getestet
<Loreley> mein anderer PC ist cheese :P
<Wedelviech> gn8
<frank_> moin
<frank_> ich hätt hier ne ausgabe von smartctl, kann mir jemand helfen die zu interpretieren?
<sdx23> Ohne sie zu haben? Nein :)
<ring1> ,frag? frank_ 
<shetlandpony> frank_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<frank_> ring1: ?
<frank_> aaah sorry seitdem ich wieder irssi nativ unterwegs bin verwechsel ich manchmal dinge ;)
<the_chris_> meine ubuntu version arbeitet die 2,5zoll sata festplatte nur mit 4,5 mbyte /sec
<ppq> das ist wenig :o
<ppq> wie hast du denn gemessen, the_chris_?
<the_chris_> ich hab ne 2,9 gbyte datei von einer partition auf eine andere verschoben
<the_chris_> ppq@
<the_chris_> da hat er mir gezeigt : 4,5 mbyte /sec
<ppq> the_chris_: dateisystem? irgendeine verschlüsselung? wie schnell ist es wenn du nur von der platte liest ohne gleichzeitig zu schreiben?
<the_chris_> hm, ext4 auf ntfs5
<ppq> --> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null zum lesen, if=/dev/zero of=/mountpunkt/nix.img bs=1G count=1 zum schreiben
<ppq> ntfs ist *immer* lahm
<the_chris_> soll ich dit ma in den prompt eingeben?
<ppq> the_chris_: ja, vorausgesetzt du weißt, was du tust ;p
<the_chris_> öhm
<the_chris_> werds mal versuchen
<ppq> ok, dann lieber nicht. nopaste mal 'sudo fdisk -l', dann gucken wir erstmal welche platte das ist
<the_chris_> /dev/sda4
<ppq> das ist die partition, aber gut, dann ist es schonmal sda.
<the_chris_> 40 gbyte ext4 
<ppq> wo ist die eingehängt?
<the_chris_> meinst du den Anfang?
<the_chris_> 14303
<ppq> nein, wo das dateisystem eingehängt ist, sichtbar in der ausgabe von 'mount'
<ppq> bspw. / oder /mnt oder so
<the_chris_> ah
<the_chris_> /dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=600)
<ppq> ok, gut. dann probier erstmal folgendes: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/nichts.img bs=1M count=10240
<ppq> das schreibt dir eine 10GB große datei voller nullen nach /nichts.img
<the_chris_> cool
<ppq> wenn das durch ist, siehst du den durchsatz
<the_chris_> mkay
<ppq> (vermutlich liegt es an ntfs, dass das bei dir vorhin so lahm war - und dass das innerhalb der selben festplatte war)
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-29
<the_chris_> hmmm
<the_chris_> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/nichts.img bs=1M count=10240
<the_chris_> 10737418240 Bytes (11 GB) kopiert, 227,512 s, 47,2 MB/s
<the_chris_> so soll das sein, also die NTFS is dran schuld
<ppq> genau
<the_chris_> danke
<the_chris_> muss ich die datei jetzt irgendwo finden und löschen
<the_chris_> ?
<ppq> ja :)
<ppq> 'sudo rm /nichts.img'
<ppq> bitte nicht vertippen :P
<the_chris_> :)
<the_chris_> fertig
<the_chris_> danke schön ppq
<frank_> ppq: rm -rf /usr /bin via fefe. 
<frank_> ppq: musst ich irgendwie grad spontan dran denken :D
<ppq> frank_: solche befehle bitte hier NICHT posten, sei es noch so gut gemeint
<frank_> o_O
<frank_> ppq: als ob jemand das hirnlos copy&pastet
<frank_> va mit dem zusatz fefe
<ppq> frank_: du glaubst gar nicht, auf was für dumme ideen die leute manchmal kommen
<frank_> ppq: so leid es mir tut aber dann scheint das der datendarwinismus der neuzeit zu sein...
<the_chris_> hier vom samacafe in berlin
<frank_> ppq: aber spaß beiseite, ok ;-) 
<ppq> frank_: so sieht's aus :p btw, falls du lust zu plaudern hast, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<the_chris_> der hat gemeint, dass brauchbare werte beim kopieren erst am ende der dateiübertragung zu nehmen sind
<frank_> ppq: rt, see #udo
<ring1> bei jedem starten eines 10.04.2 amd64 bekomme ich beim starten seit kurzem folgende segfaults http://pastebin.com/4n4NyxTb hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte? manchmal bleibt es einfach beim plymouth stehen, ohne weitere fehler in messages oder syslog zu schreiben
<vectory> ring1: keine ahnung, aber hast du schon festplatte geprüft?
<ring1> würdet ihr segfaults generell eher auf hard- oder software schieben? die festplatte ist schon älter
<vectory> segfault ist ein software problem afaik
<ring1> also, fehler direkt spuckt mir fsck noch nicht aus
<vectory> aber das kann von fehlerhafter hardwre ausgelöst werden, wenn auf der platte irgendwo aus ner 0 ne 1 wird
<vectory> ziumlich unwahrscheinlich
<ppq> eher softwareproblem
<vectory> modprobe, heißt, es hat was mit nem kernel modul, also zb hardware treibern zu tun
<ppq> problem ist, dass das erstmal alles sein kann
<vectory> sind die zahlen in der ausgabe nichtssagend?
<ring1> nein
<vectory> wie gesagt, erstmal von livecd mit fsck die platte testen
<ring1> hab ich schon
<ring1> daher wusste ich, dass fsck keine fehler gibt ;)
<vectory> mehr weiß ich nich, wär da auch hilflos
<vectory> und mit nem tool vom hersteller?
<ring1> nein, fsck sollte aber ausreichen vorerst
<vectory> startet es trotzdem?
<ring1> ja, wie gesagt, manchmal bleibt es bei plymouth stehen. ist aber nicht reproduzierbar, gibt auch keine fehlermeldungen in messages oder syslog
<ring1> wenns hängen bleibt, funktionieren die textterminals auch nicht mehr, aber immerhin bringt der affengriff einen neustart, wenn auch leicht unsauber :)
<ring1> python segfaultet ebenso. ob reinstallieren von modprobe und python wohl etwas bringt?
<vectory> glaub kaum
<vectory> was soll denn die programme verändert haben
<ring1> war auch eher unerfolgreich
<vectory> wär schon längst am backup ziehen und neu installieren
<vectory> oder gucken, ob man das irgendwie debugen kann, für irgendwas muss die fehlermeldung ja gut sein
<ring1> würde ich direkt davor sitzen, würde ich neuinstalltion auch bevorzugen, per ssh über wan dauert das mit den backups nur immer so lange
<stefan_> Hallo! Ich habe eben sudo cp /var/cache/apt/ /media/Daten/aptcache/ versucht
<stefan_> Aber da kam Das Verzeichnis sei ausgelassen von cp
<stefan_> ach... man muss den Befehl rekursiv -r machen
<stefan_> Erledigt.
<elmargol> ich suche einen guten upnp client wenns geht für kde
<apollo13> sowas will man nicht
<elmargol> apollo13: was will man nicht?
<apollo13> upnp
<elmargol> apollo13: öhm /><{{{{">
<elmargol> apollo13: ich mein upnp für audio/video streaming.. nicht dieses netzwerk dings
<apollo13> rofl
<apollo13> das verwendet genau dieses netzwerk dingens ;)
<elmargol> der böse teil von upnp war doch nur das port forwarding
<apollo13> nö, ich kann damit zum beispiel unter anderem den rooter rebooten lassen und so :) aber ja im video bereich hab ich von der upnp verwendung nicht viel ahnung
<elmargol> ja da verwende ich das zeug ja nicht
<apollo13> ich kann dir maximal konsolenclients sagen *gg*
<elmargol> das interessante ist ja die navigation mit cover und so. sonst kann ich ja gleich samba oder ssh nehmen
<deem> ich hab mir in meiner fstab ein automount gebaut mit sambashares. allerdings wenn ich sie automatisch mounten lasse, kann ich nichts schreiben, da sie als root gemountet werden. zudem erscheinen sie doppelt im nautilus. lass ich sie mit der option noauto mounten, dann kann ich sie per doppelklick im nautilus nicht mounten. nehm ich aber die syntax aus der fstab und mounte manuell per mount.cifs funktioniert das alles so wies soll. hier mal meine ...
<deem> ... fstab http://pastebin.com/yX3L8Fv7
<LetoThe2nd> deem: üblicher cifs-anfängerfehler: uid und gid nicht gesetzt.
<LetoThe2nd> deem: so in etwa passts: 
<LetoThe2nd> //fslinux/entwicklung/mnt/entwicklungcifscredentials=/home/sepp/.smbcredentials,rw,exec,auto,uid=sepp,gid=sepp,iocharset=utf80 0
<LetoThe2nd> hm, c&p hat mir die tabs versteckt, aber wo die hingehören ist ja bekannt.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: vielen dank. werd ich gleich mal testen
<wizard42> Hallo, Seit dem Update auf Natty (von LTS, also "ueber Maverick") speichert GDM bei mir auf allen(!) Rechnern den SessionType nicht mehr, den Nutzer beim Einloggen auswaehlen. Alle werden (wenn sie es manuell nicht aendern) per Ubuntu->Unity eingeloggt. Woran kanns liegen?
<deem> LetoThe2nd: funktioniert wunderprächtig. vielen dank ;)
<LetoThe2nd> deem: alter anfänger :P
<deem> LetoThe2nd: da wär ich aber als letztes draufgekommen, dass es schlicht nur an gid und uid liegt
<LetoThe2nd> deem: tja. send beer, money and hot chicks to... :-)
<apollo13> hat hier jemand chromium 12.0.742.91 und kann http://trac.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/512 reproduzieren?
<dadrc> Funktioniert hier, apollo13 – Chromium 12.0.742.91 Ubuntu 11.04
<apollo13> thx, dann ist wohl adblock schuld
<herakles> hallo ubuntu-users! ich habe einen ubuntu-10.04 alternate auf einem x86 installiert und möchte damit eine wlan-karte(ath9k) betreiben. wenn ich das mit dem wpa_supplicant mache, bricht die verbindung ohne fehlermeldung im wpa_supplicant-output nach etwa einer stunde ab. was könnte der fehler sein? wie konfiguriert ein desktop-loses ubuntu seine wlan-verbindungen(ohne wpa_supplicant)?
<dadrc> herakles, zumindest für letzteres hat das wiki was: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#Mit-Hilfe-des-Terminals
<herakles> dadrc, danke. auf die idee hätte ich auch selbst kommen können. ich schaue mir das mal kurz an
<dadrc> herakles, und auf der Suche nach dem Fehler könntest du eventuell mal nach einem Verbindungsabbruch in dmesg gucken
<claif> na denn erstmal syslog zum zeitpunkt des dcs
<herakles> hmmm. wir werden das mal weiter im auge behalten hier
<herakles> ich melde mich bestimmt später nochmal
<Loreley> Hallo! Kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wie ich unter U 10.10 64-bit einsteigerfreundlich den MBR von sda sichern kann?
<koegs> ,dd? Loreley
<shetlandpony> Loreley: siehe shell dd
<koegs> ,shell dd? Loreley
<shetlandpony> Loreley, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Guest9216> hi - ich verzweifel noch an openfire. Hatte es installiert! Aber nach dem jtml-setup kam immer wieder der setup. auch nach openfire restart. Hab jetzt openfire deinstalliert im software-center. Beim Versuuch neu zu installieren erhalte ich: "Leider ist openfire für diesen Rechner-Typ nicht verfügbar (amd64)- Was nun ?
<Loreley> Was passiert, wenn man etwas an das shetlandpony sachreibt?
<joschi> ,bot? Loreley
<shetlandpony> Loreley: ich bin ein bot ;p
<joschi> Guest9216: wie genau hast du versucht openfire zu installieren?
<Loreley> Ich weiß, dass das shetlandpony weder Mensch noch Pferd ist.
<Guest9216> joschi, über das softwarecenter
<Loreley> Deshalb frage ich ja, was dann passiert.
<joschi> Loreley: wenn du ein passendes kommando wählst, wird das pony dieses befolgen
<Guest9216> oh, ich benenn den Guest9216 mal um in apricot1
<joschi> apricot1: aus welcher quelle?
<apricot1> joschi, ich bin der Guest9216 mit dem openfire-Prob
<koegs> Loreley: bitte keine ungefragten querries, hier im channel sind mehr leute, die deine fragen beantworten können
<apricot1> hab auch die openfire_3.7.0_all.deb hier
<joschi> apricot1: aus welcher quelle?
<apricot1> igniterealtime
<joschi> apricot1: ok, und welche Meldung erhältst du bei `sudo dpkg -i openfire_3.7.0_all.deb`?
<apricot1> von der website download
<Loreley> koegs, tut mir Leid, ich dachte, Du hättest das oben angeboten.
<apricot1> joschi, damit wurde openfire jetzt installiert
<Loreley> <Loreley> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/ExternalHDD/Sicherung/MBRsicherungJuni2011/mbr_sicherung bs=512 count=1
<Loreley> <Loreley> Das wäre z.B. möglich oder?
<Loreley> <Loreley> Und das kann ich auch im laufenden System von der Festplatte machen oder?
<Loreley> Zum Sichern des MBR?
<joschi> ja und ja
<Loreley> und wie kann ich daraus die Partitionstabelle lesen? Die steht ja nicht im Klartext drin. 
<Loreley> Muss ich da irgendeinen Interpreter für Hexadezimalhastenichgesehen benutzen?
<Loreley> Oder sowas?
<apricot1> joschi, ich dreh mich im Kreis. Dasselbe Prob wie gestern. nach setup auf localhost:9090 kommt beim Einloggen wieder der setup-screen. Trotz openfire restart
<joschi> Loreley: der MBR enthält nicht die gesamte partitionstabelle
<Loreley> oh
<joschi> apricot1: hast du openfire denn schon konfiguriert? z. b. über den setup-wizard
<LetoThe2nd> Loreley: wahrscheinlich wärs für den support sinnvoll, wenn du dein _eigentliches_ ziel nennst, und nicht nur die schritte die deiner meinung nach da hin führen und mit denen du probleme hast.
<apricot1> joschi, setup-wizard über localhost:9090 ?  Ja
<apricot1> aber nach beendigen des setup kommt immer wieder der setup bei erneutem localhost:9090 - auch nach openfire restart
<joschi> apricot1: läuft der bis zum ende durch? schreibt openfire etwas in seine logs?
<apricot1> hmm .. logfiles - hab ich noch nicht geguckt
<Loreley> Ja, also ich wollte eigentlich nur eine gut lesbare Ausgabe, wie groß jeweils die Partitionen sind etc., für den Fall, dass man irgendwann einzelne Partitionen zurücksichern muss und man dann weiß, wie groß die Partitionen jeweils maximal waren. Damit man leicht sehen kann, ob neue Partitionsgrößen ausreichen.
<LetoThe2nd> Loreley: fdisk -l
<Loreley> Und davon soll ich eine Textdatei kopieren oder? Das ist wohl das Einfachste nicht wahr?
<LetoThe2nd> Loreley: du kannst auch einfach was in der art von "sudo fdisk -l >> /pfad/zu/deinem/lieblings/backup/ort/partitionen.txt" machen.
<apricot1> joschi, iim openfire error.log stehen ohne Ende Java errors: java.io.IOException: Error on line 1 of document  : Premature end of file. Nested exception: Premature end of file.
<LetoThe2nd> Loreley: wobei der supporterfahrung nach die datenherstellung nur extrem selten an ner defekten partitionstabelle hängt/scheitert.
<Loreley> Sondern woran?
<LetoThe2nd> Loreley: mit himmelweiten abstand schlicht an fehlenden backups, dann kommen irgendwann mal leichtsinn, sträfliche dummheit und schlicht blödheit der benutzer, gefolgt von kaputter hardware und erst ganz zum schluss irgendwo die partitionstabelle.
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, mittach
<Loreley> naja, Ich mache täglich eine Sicherung auf meine externe Festplatte und die bleibt immer im Haus
<Loreley> Wenn das Haus brennt, hab ich Pech gehabt.
<Loreley> Mist Mist. Ich habe im Versehen dd einen falschen Befehel gegeben und das wird jetzt elend viel schreiben. Kann ich das Terminal einfach wieder schließn, um das zu beenden?
<apricot1> joschi, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401152/
<Loreley> Also... ich habe etwas falsch kopiert und jetzt schreibt dd meine Festplatte in eine auf einer externen Platte
<apricot1> die error.log Datei des openfire setup
<Loreley> bzw. dd kopiert meine Festplatte und das soll aufhören. kann man das nicht stoppen?
<frostschutz> Loreley: STRG-C?
<frostschutz> Loreley: killall dd
<apricot1> Loreley, guck im terminal mit ps -A nach welche ID der DD Job hat und beende den mit kill - glaub ich
<apricot1> oder so :-)
<Loreley> frostschutz, soll ich killall dd nach Strg-C machen?
<frostschutz> nö, nur falls das strg-c nicht möglich sein sollte
<Loreley> OK.
<Loreley> Danke. Die blöde Textdatei war schon 1GB groß :P
<frostschutz> nur 1GB? du solltest dd ein bs=1M mitgeben, dann ist es nicht so langsam.
<frostschutz> oder ists eine USB Platte? :)
<Loreley> Jetzt passe ich aber auf, was ich eingebe °-° Ist ne USB Platte.
<frostschutz> Ja, mit dd musst du aufpassen, sonst sind deine Daten ganz schnell futsch.
<Loreley> Aber ich wollte eigentlich nur fdisk sichern und hab im Versehen nen falschen Befehl kopiert. :P
<frostschutz> nimm sfdisk -d /dev/platte > partition.txt
<apricot1> joschi, hab nachgguckt; die /usr/share/openfire/conf/openfire.xlm hat 0 Byte !! Zugriffsrecht hat Gruppe 'openfire' da bin ich aber drin.
<frostschutz> wieder herstellen mit sfdisk /dev/platte < partition.txt
<frostschutz> die fdisk ausgabe ist in der Regel zu ungenau
<Loreley> OK
<Loreley> Wenn man mit dd den MBR zurückschreibt, sind dann wieder alle Partitionen da, egal, ob man zwischenzeitig ganz anders Partitioniert hat?
<ppq> Loreley: ja, die inhalte der partitionen (bspw. das dateisystem) aber nicht unbedingt
<ppq> Loreley: kommt auch drauf an ob du nur den bootsektor oder den kompletten mbr inkl. partitionstabelle gesichert hast
<apricot1> joschi,  Heureka, es geht. Hab in der openfire.xml nur einen Eintrag zur Aktivierung des log-files gemacht - http://community.igniterealtime.org/thread/44747 - und plötzlich kann ich nach einem setup-wizard echt einloggen !! Keine Ahnung warum
<frostschutz> Loreley: bei logischen partitionen nicht unbedingt
<Loreley> Also... ich will mit dd die ganzen ersten 512bytes kopieren.
<Loreley> Und ich benutze aber auch logische Partitionierung.
<Loreley> Mein ganzes Ubuntu liegt in einer erweiterten Partition
<ppq> Loreley: joa, dann ist da auch die partitionstabelle mit drin. aber wie frostschutz schon sagte, nur primäre partitionen.. und wenn du zwischendurch nicht nur anders partitioniert sondern auch ein dateisystem neu erstellt hast, sind die daten bis auf weiteres erstmal weg
<ppq> mit testdisk lässt sich evtl. dann noch was retten
<ppq> aber da würd ich nicht drauf spekulieren
<frostschutz> Loreley: dann wie gesagt mit sfdisk sichern
<Loreley> Ich sicher einfach die ersten 512bytes, und die Ausgabe von sfdisk, blkid und den Inhalt von fstab
<Loreley> Das zusammen wird doch ausreichen, damit ich Festplattenimages zurückschreiben kann, wenn ich eine neue Platte brauche oder?
<Loreley> Also... irgendwie werden die Daten nicht ganz verschütt gehen. Ich habe auch eine Liste installierter Pakete und meinen ganzen apt cache. Da wäre sogar ich allein vermutlich in der Lage mehr oder weniger schnell fast alles wiederherzustellen.
<frostschutz> wenn du festplatten images hast dann brauchst du nichts davon
<Loreley> Also... ich will welche mit qt4-farchiver erstellen.
<Loreley> für das neue System hier.
<Loreley> Danke Leute, jetzt habe ich alles gesichert :D Tschüss!
<IDoNotKnow> hat dieses installationprogramm von livecd einen notausknopf? erst konnte es keine partition erstellen und nun schreibt es irgendwo wild drauf los.
<frostschutz> nein, aber dein rechner hat einen...
<TheInfinity> wart lieber ab.
<IDoNotKnow> worauf? ich finde nicht mal, wie ich den freien platz (opensolaris) auf der extended partition root boot fähig mache.
<gamer1990> bootflag gesetzt?
<IDoNotKnow> wo mit was? ich müsste erst mal schauen, wie ich hier abbreche , weil die installation bei "wo befinden sie sich" steht.
<deem> bootflags werden seit geschätzten 15 jahren nicht mehr benutzt
<stefan_> Hallo! Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Internet. Mir ist nicht klar, wie das passiert ist. eigentlich hatte ich keine Installation oder so gemacht.
<stefan_> Aber mein nm-applet ist weg
<daveyx> etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TheInfinity> ,networkmanager? stefan_
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber networkmanager
<TheInfinity> ,nw? stefan_
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber nw
<TheInfinity> args.
<stefan_> TheInfinity, genau
<daveyx> hab das auch manchma, einfach ui restarten
<stefan_> ui?
<TheInfinity> alternativ nur den network manager starten
<daveyx> userinterface
<TheInfinity> gibt n wiki artikel zu dem network manager
<TheInfinity> einfach durchlesen und anweisungen beolgen
<daveyx> etc/init.d/gdm restart
<daveyx> oder abmelden und wieder anmelden
<stefan_> tja, aber das hilft nicht
<stefan_> Ich seh auch im Netzwerkmanager, wenn ich den über das Anwendungspanel aufrufe kein W-LAN mehr.
<dframe> wie kann man sich nochmal die installierte ubuntu version anzeigen lassen ?
<stefan_> man uname
<stefan_> uname -a
<stefan_> um genau zu sein
<ppq> nö
<ppq>  /etc/lsb_release
<stefan_> wo ist denn da der Unterschied?
<ppq> uname gibt dir nur die kernelversion
<stefan_> Das eine zeigt, was mal installiert wurde und das andere, was gerade läuft?
<dframe> ppq danke
<ppq> worauf man nicht unbedingt immer auf die ubuntuversion schließen kann
<stefan_> Aha
<k1l_> stefan_: gefährliches halbwissen?
<ppq>  /etc/lsb-release ist es btw, vertippt
<daveyx> dframe: system->info zu ubuntu
<stefan_> k1l, es ist wohl nicht gefährlich, uname -a auszuführen.
<daveyx> -a, --all print  all  information
<daveyx> uname - print system information; wat soll daran gefährlich sein ?
<stefan_> Wenn man nen Desktop hat, dann kann man ja auch System -> Info zu Ubuntu gehen und oft wollen Leute ja die Systeminfo, weil sie nicht wissen, ob das System auf 32 oder 64 bit läuft
<ppq> falsche schlüsse können zu falschen entscheidungen mit schlimmen folgen führen, daveyx, aber lasst mal gut sein, problem ist ja nu gelöst
<daveyx> wohl wahr ppq
<ppq> stefan_: getconf LONG_BIT
<stefan_> Wenn ich nm-applet starte im Terminal kommt da nm-applet
<stefan_> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<stefan_> ** (nm-applet:2849): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<stefan_> Systemüberwachung sagt jetzt, es laufe, schlafe aber
<k1l> stefan_: hast du vlt an der interfaces rumgefummelt? (oder deine freundin?)
<k1l> stefan_: und was genau nutzt du da nochmal? welches ubuntu? gnome, kde, xfce etc.
<stefan_> ne.
<stefan_> Garnicht
<stefan_> Und sie schon zweimal nicht.
<stefan_> Ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<stefan_> Ich habe höchstens etwas im Inet gesurft, gedit benutzt und den XChat
<stefan_> Ach, ich benutze Gnome 2
<stefan_> 2.32.0
<stefan_> Am Computer meiner Freundin hingegen habe ich etwas rumgefummelt und da ist mir etwas unschönes passiert und zwar musste ich einen Hardreset machen, nachdem ich längere Zeit nicht am Notebook war. Der Bildschirm war VÖLLIG schwarz, die W-LAN Taste ließ sich noch bedienen, aber mit Strg+alt+1 und Strg + alt + entf konnte ich das Ding nicht mehr runterfahren. Maus drücken half nicht, maus bewegen auch nicht, In der log steht doch best
<stefan_> immt, was das Ding vor 20Minuten gemacht hat oder?
<stefan_> Wiegesagt, das bezieht sich nicht auf den Computer mit dem W-LAN Problem. Ihr Computer hat aber ansonsten alles gleich.
<stefan_> Nur die Pakete für eine VM habe ich auf meinem zusätzlich drauf.
<stefan_> Aber das war lange bevor W-LAN in die Tonne ging,
<stefan_> Ich meine... ihr Computer muss doch aus dem was auch immer Zustand so aufwachen können, dass der Bildschirm wieder angeht. Das ist komisch.
<k1l> stefan_: /var/log/dmesg.0 und mal die xerrors.old angucken was da loswar
<k1l> stefan_: und nopaste mal deine /etc/network/interfaces 
<stefan_> k1l, interfaces ist nur eine Zeile, das darf ich doch bestimmt pasten: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<stefan_> jetzt bin ich mit Kabel online
<stefan_> Wo kann ich denn sehen, dass den Computer meiner Freundin wieder angemacht habe?
<stefan_> edit: dass ich
<k1l> sollten eigentlich in 2 zeilen sein.auto lo in der ersten.rest in der 2.
<stefan_> k1l, ja aber ich dachte, wenn es so kurz ist, kann man es bestimmt hier so hinschreiben.
<k1l> nagut... hast du den überhuapt das benachrichtigungsfeld im panel? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel#Das-Panel  nummer 3
<stefan_> k1l. mir ist klar, dass das peinlich ist, weil mir das Panel schon ein paar mal abhanden gekommen ist wie sicherlich einigen, aber zwischndurch hatte ich es mit Sicherheit wieder hinzugefügt und konnte es aber nicht sehen. Stattdessen war nur ein kleiner Strich da. Danke, das Problem ist also weg.
<walker> kann mir jemand erklären, wiso ich unter ubuntu 09.04 über den befehl apt-get install tftpd die ausgabe: Packet nicht gefunden erhalte?
<ppq> walker: 9.04 wird schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt, installier bitte 10.04 oder neuer
<Loreley> http://pastebin.com/Msnq5WvK ist dmesg.0 und http://pastebin.com/Dc6wGxrG ist xsession-errors.old
<walker> ppq: ich müsste nur kurz einen cisco router damit updaten und gut ist, gibt es keine möglichkeit das packet unter 09.04 noch zu installieren ohne den server nochmals aufzusetzten?
<Loreley> kann man dazu nicht ein Paket für eine neue Version in einer lokalen Quelle nutzen?
<ppq> walker: gibt es, aber die pakete für 9.04 sind aus dem ubuntu repo raus. es gibt allerdings noch ein alternativ-repo mit alten, nicht unterstützten paketen:
<ppq> walker: old-releases.ubuntu.com --> ersetz einfach in deiner /etc/apt/sources.list überall "de.archive.ubuntu.com" mit "old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<ppq> Loreley: kann man, wird einem aber mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit das system zerschießen
<walker> ok danke
<Loreley> OK.
<Loreley> ppq, ich habe mir der Einfachheit halber ein paar mehr Pakete geladen und den Cache gespeichert. 
<Loreley> walker, war der Cache von apt so groß, dass Du den löschen musstest?
<ppq> Loreley: wieso sollte das paket da drin sein, wenn es noch nie installiert war?
<Loreley> ach so, na dann ist es da natürlich nicht drin
<Loreley> :D
<walker> thx hat geklappt
<k1l> Loreley: / stefan, 9.04 ist schon lange aus dem support raus, da sollte man sich das fummeln sparen und mind. die letzte LTS neu aufsetzen
<wehe> ich habe ein ziemliches Problem hier mit meinem natty (x64, Radeon): der X-Server schmiert mit einer segmentation-fault ab.
<t4b> wget zeigt mir bei einer Reihe von kleinen Downloads durchschnittlich 500MB/s an - hat wget irgendwie Probleme mit dem Messen der Geschwindigkeit bei kleinen Downloads?
<wehe> was kann ich tun, um das möglichst schnell wieder in den Griff zu kriegen?
<ppq> t4b: ja, ist einfach ein problem der messgenauigkeit
<sash_> Muss ja hochgerechnet werden.
<ppq> t4b: wie lange der download dauert, kann nicht direkt "gemessen" werden
<ppq> und wenn es schnell geht, kommt da halt mal müll bei raus
<hape01> hape01
<hape01> hape01: asdfsdf
<t4b> Okay, danke.
<wehe> Das Problem tritt bei jedem Neustart auf und ist auch in /var/log/X.org.0.log mit adresse reported worden. Aber ohne X ist nicht so einfach mit mal im Wiki nachschauen.
<k1l> was ist denn der auslöser wehe ?
<amelin> wehe: was tut er denn im revoery mode?
<ppq> wehe: btw, nützliche tools für solche fälle sind elinks (oder n anderer konsolenbrowser) und pastebinit
<ppq> wehe: ein anfang wäre mal 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<wehe> Wohin geht das dann?
<ppq> standardmäßig auf paste.ubuntu.com, wenn du ne neuere ubuntuversion hast
<ppq> ansonsten auf pastebin.com. alternativ kannst du was eigenes angeben -> man pastebinit
<wehe> 365018
<ppq> wehe: den ganzen link bitte :D
<wehe> ohne copy und paste nicht so einfach :-)
<wehe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365018/
<ppq> wehe: auch für den fall gibts tolle programme: screen und gpm :P
<ppq> wehe: erm, sicher kein schreibfehler? da steht was von online viagra bestellungen.
<wehe> ppq: das ist nicht von mir
<wehe> ich versuchs nochmal
<ppq> ;)
<wehe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635021~/
<wehe> ohne tilde
<wehe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635021/
<Loreley> lol
<ppq> wehe: hm. welche ubuntuversion, grafikkarte, fglrx-version hast du denn?
<wehe> ppq: ein ubuntu 11.04 x64
<wehe> ppq: eine Radeon HD6870
<wehe> wie kriege ich die fglrx-version raus?
<ppq> apt-cache policy fglrx
<wehe> fglrx eon HD6870
<wehe> fglrx 2:8.840-0ubuntu4
<wehe> gpm funktionert nicht über terminals hinweg, da muss man schon screen nehmen, wie ich gerade merke :-)
<freyer> hi
<freyer> folgendes Problem
<wehe> Mist, ich muss meinen Sohn vom Kindergarten abholen. Danke Fuer die Hilfe. Ich werd' später mal von einem Anderen Rechner selber recerchieren.
<ppq> sorry, finde gerade auch keine lösung dazu. im backtrace steht was von edid, man könnte es also vielleicht mal mit ner modeline versuchen - wobei ja eigentlich die richtige auflösung erkannt wird (1600x1200)
<freyer> hab grade KDE installiert und wieder deinstalliert
<ppq> wehe: ja, mach das mal, poste das ganze am besten mit logs im forum.ubuntuusers.de
<freyer> und jetzt ist der KDE-Cursor in Gnome 
<freyer> und ich bekomm den nicht weg
<wehe> ok
<ppq> freyer: das kannst du mit update-alternatives konfigurieren afaik
<ppq> freyer: kann auch sein dass ubuntu dazu nen gui tool hat, da bei "erscheinungsbild", wo man auch gtk themes einstellt, könntest du mal gucken
<freyer> ja, da habe ich den bereits geaendert
<freyer> nur wenn ich Ãueber die panels gehe kommt nach wie vor
<freyer> der alte
<ppq> freyer: 'update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme'
<freyer> ah, hat geholfen
<freyer> danke dir!
<ppq> np
<keenbock> weiß zufällig jemand wie man kaffeine dazu bewegen kann beim dvb empfang im programmführer doppelte einträge die um eine oder 2 minuten sich unterscheiden, zu ignorieren?
<qwebirc94790> keine Ahnung
<keenbock> mich nervt das unheimlich
<Sandreas> Hallo zusammen
<Sandreas> ich hab mir eine iMon Fernbedienung gekauft (mit Einschalter) und versuche die grade unter Ubuntu richtig zum Laufen zu kriegen. Mit irw bekomme ich aber nur Zeichen statt Codes… 
<Sandreas> Wird die Fernbedienung als HID erkannt?
<Sandreas> Bzw. wie krieg ich es hin, dass ich Tasten "frei" belegen kann (Beispielsweise, dass ein Programm mit irexec gestartet werden kann)
<Sandreas> Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> Sandreas: so mal als Schnellschuß etwas was Google ausgespuckt hat… http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949685
<jokrebel> Sandreas: Und was ist HID?
<jokrebel> Sandreas: lirc ist bereits installiert?
<jokrebel> Sandreas: Dies ist vielleicht noch hilfreich(er)    http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=83284
<Sandreas> hid: Human Inter… device… Fernbedienung wird als Tastatur erkannt 
<Sandreas> Dein Link geht bei mir nicht
<Sandreas> halt, doch
<Sandreas> hat nur lange geladen
<solcero> moin, kennt jemand ne software wo ich von meiner ip cam daten speichern kann? 
<Rabenvogel> Kann man bei XFCE (Xubuntu) das Sitzungsmenü so umstellen das nicht der Username sondern wie Ubuntu nur ein Symbol angezeigt wird?
<ThreeM> hmm ich hab seit ein paar tagen das problem das das notification applet nicht wirklich geladen wird.
<ThreeM> im welchen log kann ich nachvollziehen wo es hapert? benutze Ubuntu Maverick
<seven_> kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ich nen xubuntu dvd laden kann ?
<dAnjou> scheints nich zu geben
<seven_> :(
<ThreeM> http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu#natty
<ThreeM> ähm?!
<ThreeM> gleich der erste link den google auswirft
<seven_> ThreeM: fnde nur cd iso aber keine dvd.iso
<ThreeM> weil es keine gibt vielleicht?
<ThreeM> ist aber jacke wie hose ob du die auf CD oder DVD brennst
<seven_> ok,ok
<stefan_> Hallo! Kann ich die homepartition im laufenden Bertrieb aushängen und dennoch ein GUI behalten?
<k1l> ich würde mal sagen nein.
<stefan_> OK
<dadrc> klingt, als würdest du eine Live-CD haben wollen
<k1l> warum will man das?
<Th0rsten> hi
<k1l> du kannst dich abmelden und dann in ne tty wechseln z.b.
<stefan_> Ach, das Sicherungsprogramm, was ich benutzen wollte,  qt4-fsarchiver, beschwert sich über das gemountete home
<Th0rsten> kann mir jemand einen pdfviewer empfehlen, mit dem ich notizen in pdfs machen kann, der sowohl für ubuntu als auch windows verfügbar ist?
<Fuchs> Th0rsten: Okular
<stefan_> Aber... es bietet auch eine LIVE Sicherung an. Die hab ich auf Deinen Tipp hin gemacht
<Fuchs> Speichert die Notizen aber nicht im PDF selber
<Th0rsten> hmm
<Th0rsten> gibt es andre die das tun?
<Th0rsten> hab die pdfs in einer dropbox, und will die vom desktop pc (win 7) aber auch vom laptop aus bearbeiten (ubuntu)
<apollo13> Th0rsten: evince
<apollo13> und sonst natürlich adobe reader ;)
<Rabenvogel> Öhm zum bearbeiten einer PDF-Datei bringen die aber nicht viel
<Rabenvogel> Oder ist nur anschauen gemeint?
<apollo13> Rabenvogel: er will notizen machen
<Th0rsten> ich möchte einfach notizen einbringen
<Th0rsten> also ein layer drüber quasi
<Rabenvogel> Achso
<apollo13> wie gesagt: evince und das adobe dingens
<Th0rsten> der adobe reader kann notizen?
<apollo13> wennst dafür zahlst sicherlich
<Th0rsten> evince saug ich grad mal für win, das bin ich ja eigentlich gewöhnt
<apollo13> evince kann notizen aber erst in sehr neuen versionen, lies noch nicht im ubuntu 11.04
<apollo13> dort ist libpoppler zu alt iirc
<x2o> moin brauch mal nen rat
<Th0rsten> hab ja evince aufm lappi und dort auch schon notizen gemacht
<Th0rsten> nur leider konnte ich die files dann halt nicht mehr unter win anschauen :/
<x2o> möchte meine cpu gegen ne bessere tauschen, habe momentan den t2450 soll ich auf nen core2duo umsteigen? großer cache soll strom sparen stimmt das?
<x2o> http://nopaste.info/b849a533de.html
<Fuchs> x2o: komplett falscher Kanal erwischt 
<Fuchs> x2o: #ubuntu-de-offtopic bitte 
<x2o> ja stimmt
<k1l> x2o: hardwareberatung ist im offtopic, da bist du aber gebannt. also bitte anderen channel oder anderes medium verwenden
<x2o> jojo
<jokrebel> x2o: Hier ist Ubuntu-Spezifischer Support. Hardwarefragen wenn dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<apollo13> lol
<jokrebel> oh
<k1l> damit sollte das geklärt sein :)
<x2o> ja eine sache betrifft aber ubuntu und zwar wie läuft das mit 64 bit? ist das empfehlenswert dann 64bit zu installieren?
<k1l> flash kann manchmal hakeln. sonst spricht imho nichts dagegen
<x2o> also mir gehts vor allem um die potentiellen probleme
<apollo13> flash und skype, sonst ist alles iO
<x2o> was ist mit proprietärer software?
<apollo13> die ist wie üblich buggy und deine frage ist mehr als nur vage
<x2o> mir gehts so um erfahrungen...
<apollo13> …
<x2o> ich hab soviel unterschiedliche software auf meinem rechner mittlerweile ich bin da total verunsichert
<apollo13> da wir deine software nicht kennen können wir dir auch schwerlich helfen…
<x2o> also ich könnte ja ubuntu auch in 32 bit installieren, ist der dann langsamer?
<jokrebel> x2o: IMHO hat aber auch das "was sollte ich...?" "was könnte ich...?" nichts hier verloren. Wenn Du aktuell ein Problem mit Deinem installierten Ubuntu hast - dann bist hier richtig.
<bunyip> x2o: Probiere es einfach aus und gut, es gibt viele User die nutzen schon über 5 Jahre 64bit ;)
<x2o> mmhk
<vectory> x2o: 32 bit ist dann langsamer, wenn mit 64bit breiten variablen gearbeitet wird
<apollo13> hä
<vectory> doer gearbeitet werden kann
<vectory> zb video encoding, hab ich mir sagen lassen
<vectory> oder wissenschaftliche berechnungen
<apollo13> hast du dir sagen lassen ;)
<apollo13> vectory: seinen fragen nach glaub ich fast, dass er bei seinen apps kein problem haben wird ;)
<vectory> :{
<claw> ich habe hier ein module in meinem /home, dass ich gerne in /etc/modules eintragen würde 
<claw> nur irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so ganz 
<claw> muss ich den absoluten pfad angeben oder muss das modul an einem bestimmten ort liegen ?
<Rabenvogel> Frage: Unter Ubuntu gibt es ja die Möglichkeit z. B. via gnome-volume-control-applet den Lautstärkeregler ins Panel zu bekommen und dafür auf das entsprechende Indicator-Applet zu verzichten. Fürs Netzwerk gab es auch was passendes. Gibt es so etwas bei Xubuntu auch?
<Durga> ahoihoi
<Durga> Durga> <Deadline> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420230/
<Durga> konnt sich wer dem problem schon annehmen?
<Durga> ich hab das sonntags gepostet
<apollo13> was hat der wochentag damit zu tun?
<Durga> nichts nur so als Gedankenstütze
<Dennis84> hey leute
<Dennis84> sind jmd probleme mit dem programm cryptsetup bekannt?
<Dennis84> ich hatte nach einem neustart des servers ( bin mir nicht mehr sicher vorher updates gemacht zu haben) keine möglichkeit mehr ein device zu mounten
<Dennis84> jedesmal die meldung passphrase is wrong
<Dennis84> ich bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass das pw stimmt
<xaxas> gibt es tastaturunterschiede?
<voodoopapst> huhu
<voodoopapst> kann mir bitte jemand helfen meinen dvb-t stick zu installieren? ich hab im internet berreits eine anleitung gefunden, verstehe sie aber nicht :)
<voodoopapst> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terratec_Cinergy_T_Stick
<voodoopapst> hmpf, ich komm später nochmal wieder, ich muss weg
<voodoopapst> cu
<Dennis84> xaxas: nein
<Dennis84> ich habe auch keine zeichen im passwort
<Dennis84> und auch kein y oder z
<xaxas> hm
<xaxas> naja
<xaxas> auf der us tastatur sind auch interpunktionszeichen anders
<xaxas> und umlaute, usw.
<xaxas> ich weiß nicht, woran es sonst liegen könnte
<xaxas> bin allerdings auch ein crypto experte
<jokrebel> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Durga> so lieber user mein problem besteht schon die ganze zeit seit der installation. bei filmen und musik stürtzt die mühle ab und macht einen reboot. jetzt hab ich den sound deaktiviert und er läuft seit mehr als 2 stunden ohne unterbruch
<Durga> meine onboard soundkarte ist eine soundmax hd
<Durga> auf einem asus p5bdeluxe board kenn jemand dieses problem?
<Durga> kennt jemand vielleicht jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der die lösung von einem kollegen vernommen hat? ich wäre sehr dankbar
<jokrebel> Durga: Hab jetzt allen die ich kenne gesagt sie sollen alle die sie kennen fragen nach der Lösung des Kollegen. Antwort kann allerdings etwas dauern <g>
<jokrebel> Durga: Vielleicht mal mit ner anderen Soundkarte probieren? Hört sich stark nach Hardwareproblem an wenn der da schlagartig komplett ausgeht und neu bootet.
<jokrebel> Durga: ... bzw. präzisiere "stürzt die mühle ab"
<Durga> ah du warst das doch am sonntag :)
<Durga> also genau das selbe problem wie damals
<jokrebel> ich? Nicht dass ich wüsste (oder mich erinnern kann)
<Durga> soll ich den copy paste nochmal posten?
 * jokrebel kann sich an seine _eigenen_ Probleme von Sonntag schon nicht erinnern…
<Durga> <jokrebel> Durga: Versuch das ganze mal aus der Konsole heraus zu öffnen. Vielleicht erscheint dort ein entscheidender Hinweis
<Durga> passt schon
<Durga> hat denn niemand dieses mainboard?
<Durga> mit besagtem problem?
<Durga> oder haben einfach alle ne pci soundkarte
<Durga> ohne sound läuft mein rechner schon fast 3h mit streams und vlc gleichzeitig
<jokrebel> Durga: Dann paste das doch nochmal. 
<Durga>  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420230/
<Durga> kurz danach war totehose
<ohhi> sagt mal weiß hier einer wie man ibus benutzt ?
<jokrebel> Durga: "kurz danach war totehose" ist ungefär genaus präziese wie "stürzt die mühle ab" :-/
<jokrebel> Durga: _beschreibe_ was Du am Monitor hast, wie lange was wann wo ist oder auch nicht. Was die Tastatur-LEDs melden etc.pp....
<ohhi> oder sonst wie japanisch tippen kann ?
<jokrebel> ohhi: mit Japanischem Tastaturlayout vielleicht?
<ohhi> ja das such ich ja
<Durga> sounkarte ist devinitv das problem
<jokrebel> ohhi: 20 Sekunden Google brachten zB. http://www.japanisch-netzwerk.de/Thread-How-To-Japanisch-Tippen-unter-Ubuntu
<jokrebel> ohhi: Und das ist nur der erste von 219000 Treffern…
<eminor> Durga: hast du nen anderen player ausprobiert, vielleicht einen der nicht auf Qt aufsetzt, wie z.B. gnome-mplayer? passiert der absturz nur mit vlc oder auch bei anderen programmen?
<jokrebel> ohhi: sorry 42000
<eminor> Durga: was bedeutet "ohne sound", wie hast du den sound deaktiviert?
<ohhi> das funktionierte sonst immer out of the box weshalb ich grad ziemlich irritiert bin
<Durga> in den audio einstellungen
<Durga> <eminor> mit allen playern
<Durga> amarok
<Durga> vlc
<Durga> streams
<eminor> amarok ist auch qt
<Durga> alles was töneerzeugt
<bekks> Durga: Lass die Farben sein, danke.
<Durga> sorry
<Durga> hab neien nick kopiert
<Durga> deinen
<malto444e> Hallo, wie kann ich abfragen wie viel Minuten die Festplatte schon nicht mehr in Benutzung ist?
<Durga> also den von emonir
<Durga> eminor
<eminor> Durga: benutz die tab-taste zum nick-vervollständigung
<eminor> emi<tab>
<bekks> Durga: Is ja gut. Um das zu erklären braucht man keine fünf Zeilen :)
<ohhi> eine anleitung  wies in den systemeinstellungen angeht bringt mir nichts wenn ich keine systemeinstellungen habe
<bekks> malto444e: Wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
<Durga> cool danke
<jokrebel> ohhi: …und Du hast keine Systemeinstellungen weil? </Naserausziehmode>
<jokrebel> ohhi: …und das wusten wir bereits, da… ?
<k1l> alt+f2: gnome-keyboard-properties  sollte direkt in das menü führen. (zumindest bei gnome, aber da wir eh nichts wissen was er hat und was er will)
<Durga> ich bin in einer stunde zurück
<Durga> bis dann
 * jokrebel wird da dann nicht mehr hier sein - viel Erfolg noch…
<deem> hi. ich hab gerade ein kleines problem mit meinem exim. ich nutze vexim um email user anzulegen. mit den bestehenden usern funktioniert alles wunderprächtig, wenn ich aber einen neuen user anlege kann ich mich mit diesem nicht mehr anmelden. ich schätze es liegt daran, dass vexim keine passwörter mehr cryptet. er schreibt sie alle im klartext in die datenbank und lässt das feld "crypt" einfach leer. wo muss ich nachschauen, bzw wo was ändern, ...
<deem> ... damit er nochmal cryptet? ich finde einfach keine einstellung dafür
<jokrebel> gn8
<goblin1> hi
<beardo> s
<beardo> nix lo
<adnc> hallo, weiss jemand, ob es eine applikation gibt, mit der einfache konstruktionszeichnungen machen kann unter ubuntu?
<Robert_Zenz> adnc, *CAD, vielleich auch Inkscape, und Dia.
<adnc> Robert_Zenz, *CAD kenne ich nicht, Inkscape und Dia sind sicher nicht das richtige. Wichtig wäre für mich, dass Maße mitangegeben werden können
<vectory> mein sound is grad einfach weg, während youtube lief und ne neu seite geladen hat
<vectory> neustart sollte das beheben, aber warum is pulseaudio so schlecht (nehm an liegt daran)
<vectory> und ich seh ein haufen segfaults in dmesg, ist das normal?
<Robert_Zenz> adnc, ich meinte mit * das Wildcard. ^^
<bekks> vectory: Nein. Nopaste bitte mal dmesg.
<claw> weiß jemand ob ich mit x-forwarting eine komplette session starten kann ? also mit desktop panels etc
<claw> wenn ja wie ?
<bekks> XDMCP.
<bekks> Ja, kann man.
<bekks> Über ssh X-Forwarding allerdings nicht.
<strubbl> geht die anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/system_verschl%C3%BCsseln noch für natty?
<strubbl> ich hab da scheinbar probleme. :/
<k1l> wo haperts denn?
<strubbl> nachdem ich grub gewählt habe und booten will, kommt nur ein blinkender unterstrich oben links auf nem schwarzen bildschirm
<strubbl> nichts weiter passiert dann
<strubbl> ich probiers noch mal ohne lvm
<vectory> bekks: hab den hilight nich gehört, hydrogen blockiert das soundevice oder was
<vectory> http://pastebin.com/LqVLNpCt
<vectory> dmesg, wegen segfaults
<strubbl> jetzt kann der installer nicht den bootloader in /dev/sda installieren. sagt mir aber nicht warum :/
<vectory> kann er dort nicht schreiben?
<strubbl> wie find ich das raus?
<vectory> k.a.
<vectory> vielleicht ist die platte hinüber
<strubbl> hmm, wenn ich den "OK" button drücken will, geht der dialog nicht weg. schließen geht auch nicht. *arrrgh*
<strubbl> steckste nich drin
<bekks> strubbl: Zweites Terminal aufmachen und dmesg angucken.
<strubbl> hab leider schon rebootet. nächstes mal
<strubbl> ooookay, noch mal neu installiert. diesmal ohne lvm. gleiches problem. nach starten des ersten grub-eintrages nur ein schwarzer blinkender unterstrich links oben in der bildschirmecke
<bekks> Wohin installierst Du grub denn?
<der_andere> hallo allerseits! ich benötige mal kurze hilfe bezogen auf grafikkartentreiber unter ubuntu 11.04 x64 für ne geforce gtx470. ich blick nicht mehr durch. nachdem ich jetz ne halbe stunde meinen Desktop wiederhergestellt habe, möchte ich endl. genau wissen: wie entferne ich alle dateireste von den nvidia krams, welcher treiber ist der richtige, damit auch 3d beschl. funktioniert und wo bekomme ich opengl32.dll für wine her? ich h
<der_andere> abe schon ewig gegooglt usw. keine ahnung mehr.. pls help me 
<szal> der_andere: wieso, haste von nvidia.com installiert?
<bekks> der_andere: Mit viel Glück über die uninstall-Funktion des nvidia-installers.
<bekks> Wenn das nicht reicht - Pech. :)
<szal> und @ Wine: gibts die net über winetricks?
<der_andere> ich habs nich hinbekommen
<der_andere> da steht nur irgendwelche zusatzmodule für directx aber nich opengl
<bekks> Was hast Du nicht hinbekommen?
<der_andere> den opengl32.dll kram
<bekks> Die uninstall-Funktion des installers aufzurufen?
<der_andere> das evtl. auch nich
<der_andere>  :D
<bekks> Das ist das zweite, für mich vollkommen uninteressante Problem.
<bekks> Ich kann Dir ggf. nur bei nvidia helfen, nicht bei wine.
<der_andere> ok, is mmir mauch wichtiger
<bekks> Wie hast Du die Uninstall-Funktion aufgerufen?
<strubbl> ich hab grub nach /dev/sda installiert bekks 
<strubbl> grub an sich funzt ja auch
<der_andere> ich habe mehrere treiber versucht, unter anderem habe ich n bisl per synaptic deinstalliert, was auch geholfen hat, dann per sudo sh <treibername> --uninstall und jetz hab ich so nen nvidia-glx-185 installiert, der aber mein desktop vcersaut hatte
<bekks> der_andere: wieso nicht nvidia-current?
<bekks> Und definiere "versaut".
<strubbl> voll blöd so vollkommen ohne fehlermeldung
<der_andere> ich konnte nur bis zur befehlszeile booten, aber gnome startete nicht...
<der_andere> jetz bin ich wieder drin
<der_andere> logischerweise
<bekks> der_andere: Also funktioniert nvidia doch, oder?
<der_andere> weil ich püer xorg.conf unter device den nv herausgenommen hatte
<der_andere> na, ich will jetz nur sicher ghehen,. dass ich keine treiberreste hab
<der_andere> wie schau ich das nach
<der_andere> nvidia-current is momentan der 270.41.06 binärer xorg treiber VDPAU Bibliothek von nvidia
<der_andere> und nvidia settings is:
<der_andere> 270.29-0ubuntu1
<der_andere> also si doch schon irgendwas nich ganz ok.. meiner meinung
<szal> nee, dat is normal
<der_andere> waren die versionen nich identisch ? ok
<szal> kannst natürlich auch nen (explizit nicht supporteten) neueren nVidia-Treiber installieren -> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/nvidia/+build/2572337
<der_andere> was sagt mir erstmal dieses bild ? http://img8.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntxzh.jpg/
<der_andere> hab jetz nen screen gemacht
<der_andere> szal: ich habe gehört für natty gibt es def. noch keinen 275.er treiber ? hat sich das geändert...
<k1l> der_andere: dass du keinen nvidia treiber nutzt und er dir den nvidia-current vorschlägt
<szal> der_andere: wie gesagt, unsupported, weil kein offizielles Repo
<der_andere> und warum stehen dann unter der swynaptic verwaltung 2 einträge von nvidia als installiert?
<k1l> der_andere: die gibts offiziell: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<szal> offiziell wirds für Natty auch sehr vermutlich keinen neuen geben
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ktnpmx | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- nvidia
<k1l> 270.41.06-0ubuntu1  das der aktuellste
<k1l> (der current)
<szal> aus o. g. PPA (zum 3. Mal: unsupported) hab ich: Version: 275.09.07-1~lffl~natty~ppa
<bekks> Und das dürfte für DIE karte vollkommen reichen.
<der_andere> ok
<szal> und dass der 270er reicht, sagen auch nur die, die noch keinem Bug begegnet sind, der dadurch verursacht wird ;)
<der_andere> ^^
<der_andere> ok, danke . und weiß noch jemand bescheid wegen wine & opengl32.dll? nicht dass ich mir wieder alles zerlege :D
 * szal kann nur raten; s. o., winetricks installieren & da mal gucken
<k1l> ,wine? der_andere hier mal reingeguckt
<shetlandpony> der_andere hier mal reingeguckt, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> der_andere: Dann sichere dein System vor Experimenten.
<bekks> ,backup? der_andere 
<shetlandpony> der_andere, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-30
<der_andere> ok
<der_andere> danke für die hilfe!
<r3d0x> hey leute, was würdet ihr dazu sagen, wenn linux irgendwann mal, wenn torvald gestorben ist, ein autonomer roboter ist, und die letzten bestände der menschheit ausrottet? würdet ihr das cool finden, dafür auch noch umsonst zu arbeiten?
<leader> gehackt!
<leader> ich hab es !
<leader> im alleingang!!!
<leader> alles meins :)
<leader> bald kommt mein raumschiff für den vatikan
<leader> so als höllische ausgeburt
<leader> kennt ihr event horizon?
<leader> niemals gefragt wie die filme gedreht werden?
<leader> gottes erster engel, metatron
<leader> wollte seinen fall dokumentieren
<szal> leader: wayne
<leader> weil gott in ungnade gefallen ist
<leader> da die menschheit 
<leader> sich vom tod befreit hat
<leader> gott wurde neidisch
<leader> und ist gefailed...
<leader> test
<leader> noch wer hier?
<leader> carolin?
<leader> :-D
<leader> scheiße, werd müde
<leader> wird schwer
<leader> in 4 stunden schlaf ich spätestens ein, dann sind alle akkus leer
<lfs|hacker> owned!
<szal> .oO( Spinner.. )
<herakles> ich habe probleme, ath9k unter ubuntu 10.04 zum laufen zu bekommen.
<herakles> ich nutze hostapd in version 0.7.3, genau wie wpa_supplicant in version 0.7.3
<herakles> nach einer weile (<1 stunde) hat der hostapd-rechner keine verbindung mehr zum supplicant-rechner. wenn ich auf dem supplicant-rechner ein "iw dev wlan0 link" mache, sagt er mir, dass er assoziiert sei, wenn ich auf dem hostapd-rechner ein "iw dev wlan1 sta dump" zeigt er mir keine verbindung an.
<herakles> hat jemand eine idee, was ich falsch machen könnte?
<herakles> ein neustart des hostapd behebt das problem... aber das kann ja nicht die lösung sein :(
<deem> herakles: hast du da zufällig eine etwas aussergewöhnliche konfiguration? mschap? oder getunneltes tls?
<herakles> nein, deem das habe ich nicht. WPA-PSK TKIP
<deem> hm... ok dann kann iche s mir leider nicht erklären. sry
<claw> wie kann ich variablen ohne leerzeichen einlesen ? also das zeichen 1-2 var1 und 3-4 var 2 ist : AF99 - var1=AF - var2=99 
<claw> read var1 var2 
<deem> claw: dafür wär #bash wohl besser geeignet. ansonsten funktioniert das wahrscheinlich mit sed oder egrep
<claw> ich habs jetzt mal mit read -n2 var1 ; read -n2 var2 ;
<claw> gemacht
<claw> damit werden die ersten beiden zeichen var1 und die nächsten beiden var2, dann macht er weiter ohne enter
<claw> man hat dann halt keine möglichkeit korrektur zu lesen
<joschi> claw: eine variable einlesen und danach mit nem regex aufspalten
<Denny_Crane> moin moin, hat sonst noch jemand n problem damit das pidgin sich nicht verbinden will und nurm it der option --force-online es hinbekommt?
<stephanmg> bei mir nicht, aber deine frage ist ziemlich meta.
<Denny_Crane> meta?
<stephanmg> sry muss @work cu
<fr00d> Moin
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein PDF, das nur eine Seite enhält, aber relativ groß ist auf mehrere Seiten drucken kann?
<Daniel-S-P> mit "poster" glaub ich
<Daniel-S-P> jep
<fr00d> pdfposter kann sowas, hab's auch grad gefunden.
<brubelsabs> prevu bricht ab, weil er ein virtuelles paket nicht installieren kann? pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libeigen3-dev (>= 3.0.0) which is a virtual package.
<brubelsabs> lässt sich wohl nicht so einfach beheben.. bye
<nevchen> ich verzweifel hier noch, habe bei java und firefox 4/5 immer nur einen grauen kasten statt der java applikation obwohl sun java und das firefox plugin installiert sind, jemand eine idee oder einen ansatzpunkt vielleicht?
<innerand> Halllo
<innerand> -l
<innerand> Womit macht man am besten ein komplettes Image einer Festplatte (also inklusive MBR, alle Partition etc.)? 
<dadrc> dd
<k1l> ,shell dd? innerand 
<shetlandpony> innerand, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<innerand> dd möcht ich eigentlich nicht verwenden
<innerand> das liest ja wirklich alles von der HD, auch die sachen die eigentlich schon gelöscht sind
<dadrc> Du kannst zum Schrauben auch 'ne Zange nehmen, geht aber nicht besser...
<k1l> innerand: dachte du wolltest alles auslesen
<innerand> Ja, also alles damit ich das Backup ziehe, eine neue hd einbaue, das backup einspiele und dann wieder alles so ist wie jetzt
<koegs> dafür eigenet sich wunderbar... dd
<k1l> dann willst du dd
<innerand> k überredet :)
<innerand> hab hier ne etwas zickige ssd. Dateien darauf schreiben und lesen läuft zwar akzeptabel, doch trotzdem ist das ganze sehr träge (vor allem unter windows)
<sash_> Nein, bei SSDs eignet sich dd da genau garnicht
<innerand> :/
<innerand> sondern?
<sash_> tar oder cp würd ich mal sagen
<sash_> innerand: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen
<Cid_Highwind> Aber was passiert denn, wenn man z.B. ein Abbild einer 320GB Festplatte auf eine 500GB Festplatte zurückschreibt mit dd? Sind dann die letzten 180GB noch unpartitioniert? Oder was passiert bei sowas?
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: genau das passiert
<sash_> Cid_Highwind: Jop
<innerand> k, aber ziehen kann ich das backup doch mit dd, oder? (Aufgespielt solle es dann eh auf eine normale HDD werden)
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen sollte man bei backups auch eher diese alte unsitte vergessen partitionstabellen, mbr und den ganzen rotz mitzusichern, die passen auf der nächsten platte eh fast nie.
<Cid_Highwind> Und dann kann man diese 180GB aber wieder benutzen? Indem man zB mit Partimage im laufenden System eine weitere Partition anlegt?
<LetoThe2nd> lieber ein dateibasiertes backup der partitionsinhalte, die partitionierung usw. ist von ner livecd in minuten gemacht und passts auch zum zielsystem
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: unter beachtung der üblichen einschränkungen zum partitionieren, speziiell aus laufenden systemen heraus, ja.
<Cid_Highwind> Leto, aber stimmt bei solchen dateibasierten Rücksicherungen denn noch alles mit blkid und so? Ich meine, dass Ubuntu und z.B. Windows gleich richtig starten können?
<LetoThe2nd> innerand: wenn sich die festplatten nennenswert unterscheiden dann ist der artikel von sash_ genau das richtige für dich.
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: was hat das mit blkid zu tun?
<innerand> k, werd das mal so machen
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? Cid_Highwind 
<shetlandpony> Cid_Highwind: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<Cid_Highwind> shetlandpony, Danke, ich habe mich schon sehr abgemüht
<LetoThe2nd> ,bot? Cid_Highwind 
<shetlandpony> Cid_Highwind: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Cid_Highwind> shetlandpony, Ja ja
<innerand> könnt ihr einen hd-benchmark für ubuntu empfehlen? Hab nämlich so das Gefühl, dass die SSD nur unter Windows zickt, unter Ubuntu läuft das ganze eigentlich (allerdings hab ich Home auch auf ner ssd, und tmp bzw var/log in tmpfs)
<innerand> -ssd +sd-karte
<sash_> Das ist doch jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?
<Cid_Highwind> LetoThe2nd, ich dachte in fstab oder so sind die Partitionen oder Dateisysteme eingestellt, die Ubuntu zum richtigen Starten braucht.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: wems spass macht.
<sash_> SSD->SD-Karte und dann Windows auf ner SD-Karte installiert?
<Cid_Highwind> LetoThe2nd, damit man z.B. direkt sein /home bekommen kann etc.
<innerand> nö, das 2 ssd war gemeint
<innerand> also home liegt auf ner SD-Karte
<innerand> Windows ist vollständig auf der (eben sehr kleinen) ssd
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: das ist soweit richtig, aber die zwei oder drei stellen an denen die UUIDs verwendet werden, kann man auch von hand ändern.
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: merke: du sprichst gerade von UUIDs. nicht von blkid. das erste ist ein string, das zweite ist ein programm.
<Cid_Highwind> LetoThe2nd, Üblicherweise zeigt doch blkid die Werte (Strings) an, die in fstab eingetragen sind, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: nein. blkid zeigt dir die werte, nach denen du fragst. hat mit der fstab nichts zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: und blkid ohne parameter zeigt dir die am rechner vorhandenen UUIDs an. hat aber beim besten willen nichts mit der fstab zu tun. dort *können* die selben werte stehen, und tun sie *oft* auch, aber falls nicht, dann merkst du es mit blkid auch nciht.
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: aber anders rum wird ein schuh drauf: du kannst mit blkid herausfinden, welche werte du in die fstab eintragen kannst/sollst um ein bestimmtes resultat zu erzielen.
<LetoThe2nd> s/drauf/draus/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: Cid_Highwind: aber anders rum wird ein schuh draus: du kannst mit blkid herausfinden, welche werte du in die fstab eintragen kannst/sollst um ein bestimmtes resultat zu erzielen.
<Cid_Highwind> LetoThe2nd, das meinte ich
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: sagtest du aber nicht.
<bibsch> hi jemand da der sich ein wenig mit screen auskennt
<syren> hi
<syren> kennt sich jemand mit aptitude-run-state-bundle aus?
<dAnjou> ,frag? bibsch 
<shetlandpony> bibsch: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bibsch> ich versuche z.b. screen -X test "say test"
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? bibsch 
<shetlandpony> bibsch: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bibsch> er schreibt zwar test rein
<bibsch> aber sendet es nicht ab
<dAnjou> du auch syren 
<syren> irgendwie startet das script nur aptitude, aber was dann?
<Cid_Highwind> Also... Wenn ich z.B. ne dd Sicherung rückschreibe und dann den PC anmache, nachdem eine neue größere Festplatte genutzt wurde, denkst Du der PC startet dann?
<Cid_Highwind> Bzw. Ubunutu?
<dAnjou> bibsch: was soll "say test" sein?
<bibsch> das is ein consolen befehl
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: vielleicht, wahrscheinlich, kann sein.
<bibsch> nur als beispiel
<bibsch> er schreibt es ja rein nur soll er es eben absenden
<dAnjou> say? das is der befehl?
<bibsch> genau
<bibsch> und test is mein text
<syren> also ganz konkret, wie bringt man aptitude-run-state-bundle dazu das state-bundle wieder einzuspielen?
<bibsch> also save-off is der befehl. das müsste ich ja screen -X MineCraft save-off machen
<bibsch> oder?
<bibsch> *dann
<Cid_Highwind> LetoThe2nd, denkst Du, die Sicherungen, die ich mit fsarchiver gemacht habe, sind für sowas nutzlos? Ich habe da MBR, die Ausgabe von sfdisk und die einzelnen Partitionen als Images gesichert
<dAnjou> bibsch: was is der unterschied zwischen "reinschreiben" und "absenden"?
<bibsch> er postet den befehl ind en screen
<bibsch> wenn ich den screen dan manuell aufrufe
<bibsch> seh ich das es drinne steht
<bibsch> aber ich es selbst abschicken muss
<bibsch> frag mich net wieso
<bibsch> darum bin ich hier :)
<bibsch> wills ja komplett automatisieren
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: dazu denke ich gar nichts, da ich kein wissen über fsarchiver habe.
<Cid_Highwind> LetoThe2nd, OK
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: hatte mal so was ähnliches, dd auf größere festplatte und gebootet, das ist nicht das problem... du wirst nur spaß dran haben ihm zu sagen das er mehr speicher hat ^^
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, das konnte man nicht direkt mit partimage machen?
<dAnjou> bibsch: also bei mir funktioniert das überhaupt gar nicht
<bibsch> wie würdest du es machen, wenn du dem SCREEN nen befehl senden willst
<bibsch> ganz egal welcher
<bibsch> befehl ist ja befehl
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: problem is hier das os was schon installiert ist. auf einmal ne völlig andere festplatte drunter wird er sich beschweren. ich hab jetzt nicht alles mitbekommen aber wenn du ne größere festplatte einbauen willst dann installiere das os neu und kopier die daten rüber die du brauchst
<dAnjou> bibsch: laut manpage sollte es schon so funktionieren, wie du es machst, aber bei mir funktioniert es gar nicht. es passiert nicht mal das, was du beschreibst.
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, naja, Deinem Tipp zufolge sind also Partitionsimages für alles außer root besonder geeignet oder?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: wenn die festplatte die selbe größe hat funzt es gut
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: bei mir waren es aber auch ein paar andere vorraussetzungen
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: hatte nen raid drauf eingerichtet
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: und da is dann irgendwie alles kolliediert
<bibsch> minecraft@b170:~$ screen -x $SCREENNAME -X stuff "`printf "say test\r"`"
<bibsch> das funzt !
<Cid_Highwind> Das war von mir vielleicht etwas bescheuert, aber ich habe folgendes gemacht: MBR gesichert, fstab und die Ausgabe von sfdisk, außerdem habe ich nen Remastersys Backup gemacht und von allen Partitionen mit qt4-fsarchiver lzma-komprimierte .fsa Images gemacht
<Cid_Highwind> und es werden mit sbackup regelmäßig Sicherungen gemacht
<Cid_Highwind> #
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: wtf...? ich kann nicht folgen ^^ was hattest du denn "eigentlich" vor? ^^
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, ich dachte, so kann man das eigene System als LIVE-USB benutzen, oder die Festplatte schnell wieder in den Ausgangszustand versetzen, wenn man die Partitionen geändert hat oder eben das System auf einen anderen PC setzen
<Cid_Highwind> Und durch sbackup werden die Nutzerdaten regelmäßig gesichert
<Cid_Highwind> Bezüglich dd: Kann ich auch ein gesamtes Festplattenabbild direkt komrimiert erzeugen?
<Cid_Highwind> edit: +p
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: ja kannst du
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: also wenn du nur größtmöglich rumfummeln willst und co dann hol dir einfach 2 festplatten von selben typ und mach nen dd drauf
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: und wenn's hinüber ist dd'st du es einfach zurück ;)
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: aber so wirklich als live-system wüsste ich nu nicht wie das gehen soll
<HoellP> kann mir jemand erklären, wie es sein kann, dass kein partition table gefunden werden kann, aber die partitionen normal funktionieren?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: backups von verzeichnisen kannst doch eifnach über nen cronjob machen
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, mit der Remastersys ISO geht das ganz gut
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, aber ich kenn mich nicht mit Skripten aus :(
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: war der sinn aber nicht es auf nen datenträger zu brennen und von dort aus zu botten? xD
<Denny_Crane> booten*
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, Also... Klar, soll es möglich sein, das System auf Festplatte wiederherstellen zu können.
<Cid_Highwind> Ich dachte. ich mache mehrere Sachen und wenn ich davon Dann eins völlig versemmelt habe, ist das andere noch da.
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: ja wie gesagt, nimm ne zweite hdd und mach dann nen dd von hdd1 auf hdd2 
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: dann hast ja dein backup
<HoellP> wobei es wahrscheinlich mindersinnvoll ist im backup etwas zu testen...
<HoellP> dh die möglichkeit es zu booten halte ich für unnötig
<Cid_Highwind> Denny, bei ner 320GB Festplatte mit 50GB belegt, alles unkomprimierte Daten, wie groß wird da ne komprimierte dd Sicherung der ganzen Platte?
<Cid_Highwind> So etwa?
<Denny_Crane> so wie ich das verstanden hatte wollte er an partitionen und co rumfummeln 
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: uff... das kann ich dir nicht sagen, hängt von den daten ab
<HoellP> Cid_Highwind: aber der großteil von einem linuxsystem ist text und damit gut komprimierbar
<Cid_Highwind> Eher so 30GB oder 150GB?
<HoellP> schwer fallen die benutzerdaten ins gewicht
<Denny_Crane> acronis hat doch jetzt support für ext4 oder?
<HoellP> aber schon weniger als 50, der freie platz wird ja nicht gespeichert
<LetoThe2nd> schwerer fällt der rotz ins gewicht, der in wirklich keit auf der festplatte in den unbenutzten gegenden liegt. wir erinnern uns: dd ist eine bitgenau kopie!
<Denny_Crane> LetoThe2nd: jup :D
<Cid_Highwind> Also... OK, ich dachte... vielleicht wird eben auch der unbenutzte Kram nur wenig komprimiert
<Denny_Crane> aber hier... acronis wenn es denn jetzt ext4 oder was er benutzt supportet... mein ich doch das er nur den benutzten speicher backupt und den sogar dann nochmals komprimieren kann
<LetoThe2nd> ich kann mich an einen fall hier erinnern, dem ext4 nen totalverlsut beschert hat. habs nicht selbst getestet, aber ich trau dem zeug nicht weiter als ichs werfen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> s/ext4/acronis/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: ich kann mich an einen fall hier erinnern, dem acronis nen totalverlsut beschert hat. habs nicht selbst getestet, aber ich trau dem zeug nicht weiter als ichs werfen kann.
<Denny_Crane> also so ne cd fliegt ja schon gansz gut ;)
<HoellP> ich bin eigentlich ein fan von rsync für backups
<Denny_Crane> ich glaube das geht aber so leicht am ziel von Cid_Highwind vorbei
<HoellP> jain
 * LetoThe2nd findet rdiff-backup ganz nützlich. inkrementell, rsync-basierend, und der aktuelle stand immer direkt zugreifbar.
<Denny_Crane> HoellP: er will ja nur nen system zum spielen und wieder zurück spielen haben
<Cid_Highwind> Naja, also so wird es schon klappen, wenn ich mein System kaputtmache, kann ich Remastersys benutzen und wichtige Nutzerdaten aus meinen sbacps zurückspielen
<HoellP> die wiederherstellung würde natürlich eine neuinstallation einschließen
<Denny_Crane> HoellP: ja das mein ich deswegen dann doch lieber ein dd ^^
<HoellP> Denny_Crane: und ich mein, fürs spielen eine VM...
<Denny_Crane> HoellP: hmm... stimmt scho 
<HoellP> aber wie ich selbst grade sehe, muss man garnicht spielen damit das system kaputt geht
<Denny_Crane> HoellP: ?
<HoellP> bei mir hat einfach plasma einen segfault beim start gemacht
<HoellP> auch mit frischer konfig und nach downgrade...
<HoellP> dann upgrade auf oneiric, auch ohne erfolg
<HoellP> dann wollte ich neu installieren, aber der installer findet den partition table meiner hdd nicht
<HoellP> also muss ich jetzt erstmal alle daten frisch backupen damit ich einen neuen partition table anlegen kann...
<Cid_Highwind> Mal ganz konkret, ich habe eine erweiterte Partition. Wenn ich da was verändere, also wenn ich ne Partition löschen würde etc. und später den MBR mit dd zurückschreibe, den ich gesichert habe, sind dann alle Partitionen wieder da?
<Cid_Highwind> M;ir wurde gesagt, sie seien dann noch nicht wieder da, weil nicht alles im MBR drin sei
<Cid_Highwind> Aber wo ist es denn dann drin?
<HoellP> wenn du ein dd vom gesamten gerät (/dev/sda) machst, dann sind auch alle partitionen 1:1 dabei
<Cid_Highwind> Ich habe nen sda1,2,3, und in der log. Partition nen swap, home und root
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: der mbr ist für den bootloader gedacht und nicht für die ptables aber wenn du nen dd machst is alles so wie vorher
<HoellP> du brauchst dafür eine platte die mind. genauso groß ist
<HoellP> Cid_Highwind: das ist egal wo die liegen, solange du die ganze platte klonst
<Cid_Highwind> Ich will aber nicht die ganze Platte klonen
<HoellP> Cid_Highwind: wenn du nur /dev/sda1 klonst, dann sind natürlich die anderen partitionen nicht dabei
<Cid_Highwind> Da habe ich im Moment leider nicht den Speicherplatz
<HoellP> dann such dir einen anderen weg als dd
<Cid_Highwind> HoellP ich habe Images aller Partitionen außer Swap
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: hast du überhaupt ne 2te hdd?
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, Ja, ne externe Festplatte
<Cid_Highwind> Und es ist ein Notebook
<HoellP> und darauf hast du die images jetzt liegen?
<Cid_Highwind> Ja genau
<HoellP> und was genau passt jetzt nicht?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: dann gucke dir mal acronis an ich glaube das macht sehr gut und fix was du willst
<Cid_Highwind> MBR und Images aller Partitionen außer Swap
<Denny_Crane> wer weiß jetzt grade nochmal auf die schnelle wie ich den fscheck in der fstab deaktiviere? ^^
<HoellP> das wiki...
<Denny_Crane> ich hab gefragt um nicht googeln zu müssen.. xP
<HoellP> und ich wills nicht für dich machen... ;)
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, ich wil nur wissen, ob alletitionen wiederhergestellt werden, wenn ich auf der selben Festplatte den MBR zurückschreibe
<Cid_Highwind> das hat doch mit Acronis nichts zu tun
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: nein 
<Cid_Highwind> mhhh, OK
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: acronis ist ein backup prog und sicher dir auch partitionen usw deswegen hab ich es dir empfohlen
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, Danke, aber mal ne Frage... das kann ich kostenlos benutzen oder?
<Cid_Highwind> Denn ich will es ja als LiveCD, wenn dann
<Cid_Highwind> Und da brauche ich es ja nur einen Tag und dann höchstens mal wieder, wenn der GAU eingetreten ist
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: ich sags mal so... man kann es runterladen ^^' und das ding hat ne boot cd von der aus du bootest und dann einfach per gui das backup zurück spielst
<deem> ich habe einen softlink von /var/www/mail auf /var/www/pfad/mail gelegt per ln -s. wenn ich nun aber in /var/www/pfad/mail per cd wechseln will sagt er mir es wäre zuviele ebenen symbolischer links. hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht?
<Cid_Highwind> Aber was macht acronis denn dann "besonders" Ich meine, wie schafft es denn Acronis, meine Partitionierung zu sichern? 
<Cid_Highwind> Also... Partitionsimages kann ich auch so erzeugen, den MBR auch sichern. 
<Cid_Highwind> Meinst Du, Acronis kann eine ganze Festplatte dateibasiert (anders als dd) sichern und so ein kleines Gesamtfestplattenimage erzeugen?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: das arbeitet auch mit dd kann es dir aber komprimiert als tar etc ausspucken
<Cid_Highwind>  Denny_Crane ,  dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -9 /media/External/hp625sda.img.gz 
<Cid_Highwind> Das sichert mir doch z.B. auch direkt ne ganze Platte komprimiert.
<Cid_Highwind> Was macht denn Acronis jetzt tatächlich anderes?
<Cid_Highwind> Ist tar so viel besser als gzip?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: acronis erkennt zb (zumindest war es bisher bei ntfs so aber ich denke mal langsam auch bei ext3) ob der speicher belegt ist oder nicht und sichert nur das was du brauchst
<Cid_Highwind> OK
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: wie gesagt... anschauen antesten... wegschmeissen kann man immer noch
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, ich mag ja nervig erscheinen, aber ich frage mich woran das denn liegen soll: Wenn ich den MBR zurückschreibe, warum sollen dann die Partitionen nicht wieder da sein? Klar, die Dateien darauf können nicht in 512byte gespeichert sein. Sorgt meine logische Partition dafür, dass nicht alle infos zu den Partitionen im MBR gesichert ist? Hätte ich deshalb die logische Partition insgesamt sichern müssen?
<Cid_Highwind> Man bedenke, das ist die Partitionstabelle meiner Freundin. Ich habe eine primäre Partition mehr, weil ich ein WinXP32bit auf meiner sda3 habe.
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: und was ist mit deinen daten?
<Cid_Highwind> Meine Daten sichere ich täglich mit sbackup
<Cid_Highwind> Das erzeugt Archive von wichtigen Ordnern
<Cid_Highwind> und legt sie auf meine externe Platte.
<Cid_Highwind> Muss ich ein Image der erweiterten Partition (gesamt) sichern, damit es sicherbar ist?
<Cid_Highwind> Hat also eine erweiterte Partition sozusagen ihre eigene kleine Partitionstabelle am Anfang der Partition?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record#Linux_.28und_einige_UNIX-Varianten.29 :)
<shetlandpony> Denny_Crane's url: http://tinyurl.com/6eo22wh | Master Boot Record – Wikipedia
<Cid_Highwind> Und die bekomme ich nur zurückgesichert, wenn ich ein Image von der erweiterten Partition INSGESAMT zurückspiele?
<Cid_Highwind> OK, les ich mir durch
<koegs> ,datensicherung? fn'Cid_Highwind 
<shetlandpony> fn'Cid_Highwind, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<Cid_Highwind> shetlandpony, das ist ja ganz lieb, aber das beantwortet die Frage wohl nicht.
<koegs> und ich versteh nicht den sinn dahinter ganze partitionen zu sichern
<Cid_Highwind> Ich habe doch ganz klar gesagt, dass mich interessiert, ob auch die logischen Partitionen einer erweiterten Partition wiederhergestellt werden, wenn man den MBR zurückschreibt
<koegs> nein
<koegs> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partitionstabelle
<Cid_Highwind> koegs, kannst Du mir sagen, wie ich ein Image von meiner sda4  erzeuge, auf dem swap, /home und / liegen?
<koegs> mit dd
<Cid_Highwind> kann dd das behandeln wie eine primäre Partition?
<Cid_Highwind> muss ich einfach nur sda4 hinschreiben?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<Cid_Highwind> Ja, ich habe die Seite doch durchgelesen.
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: so rein von der logik her, du kannst deine primären partitionen wiederherstellen aber nicht die erweiterte
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: der mbr hat platz für 3 primäre und eine erweiterte paritionstable wobei diese nur die grenze angibt aber nicht was da alles noch drin ist
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: aber frag mich nu nicht wo er den teil nu speichert ^^
<koegs> wieso will man überhaupt swap sichern? O.o
<Denny_Crane> scheiss auf swap ^^
<Denny_Crane> aber da liegt auch ne ntfs partition mit drin x)
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, wo liegt ne NTFS mit drin?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: ist das eine primäre oder erweiterte partition? ;)
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: damit wäre deine frage nämlichs chon beantwortet
<Cid_Highwind> das?
<Cid_Highwind> was das?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_%28Informatik%29#Prim.C3.A4re_und_erweiterte_Partitionen
<shetlandpony> Denny_Crane's url: http://tinyurl.com/6225889 | Partition (Informatik) – Wikipedia
<Cid_Highwind> Ja OK
<Cid_Highwind> Ich meine... Man könnte doch den MBR zurückschreiben und dann die drei Partitionstabellen für Swap, root und home von meinem Linux.
<Cid_Highwind> Dann hat man alle Partitionen zurück.
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: oooder... du versuchst es alles mit acronis  bzw einem kompletten dd anstatt dir irgendwas da zusammen zu frickeln... das geht nur nach hinten los :p
<k1l> wo ist nochmal das eigentlich problem?
<Cid_Highwind> Wie lang sind denn drei Partitionstabellen in einer erweiterten Partition zusammen?
<Cid_Highwind> hehe
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: ka? xD
<Dafen> Hi
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: und wie schon vorher jemand sagte... VM's eignen sich perfekt um solche komischen konstrukte zu testen ;)
<Dafen> Kennt sich jemadn aus mit java auf nem ubuntu server?
<Cid_Highwind> Naja, ich erstelle einfach ein Image meiner erweiterten Partition. Da sind dann auch die Partitionstabellen drin. 
<dAnjou> ,frag? Dafen 
<shetlandpony> Dafen: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<stream_> Hallo, ich habe ein Verschlüsseltes Home Verzeichnis und versuche mich über ssh mit rsa key anzumelden, es klappt auch alles soweit, nur wird leider mein Home Verzeichnis nicht entschlüsselt beim einloggen und ist fast leer. hat einer ne Idee? oder muss ich Home wieder entschlüsseln?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: weiß ich nicht 100% das müsstest du nun testen
<Dafen> ok, ich habe ein ubuntu root server mit 6gb ram, nun möchte ich eine java anwendung starten und ihr min. 4 gb zuweisen: java -Xincgc -Xmx4G -jar app.jar .... aber ich bekomm immer folgenden fehler: Invalid maximum heap size: -Xmx4G
<Dafen> The specified size exceeds the maximum representable size.
<Dafen>  
<Dafen> free -m gibt folgedes: total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Dafen> Mem:          6144         38       6105          0          0          0
<Dafen> also da sind schon 6 gb vorhanden....
<dAnjou> Dafen: is doch offensichtlich, was er fürn problem hat
<Dafen> ja das nicht genug physikalischer speicher vorhanden ist, oder..?
<dAnjou> steht wort für wort da
<dAnjou> nein!?
<Denny_Crane> im gegenteil ^^
<dAnjou> Dafen: er KANN nich mit so viel
<dAnjou> The specified size exceeds the maximum representable size.
<Dafen> die anwedung oder was?
<dAnjou> ich würd eher auf java selbst tippen
<Dafen> handelt sich übrings um einen bukkit server (minecraft)
<dAnjou> oh dear
<Denny_Crane> was haben derzeit alle mit ihrem minecraft...? o_O
<Dafen> ich hab jvm von sun über die paketquellen isntalliert
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, ich habe grade gesehen, qt4-fsarchiver kann kann keine erweiterten Partitionen insgesamt sichern. Klasse :D
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: acronis *hust* ^^
<Dafen> Ich finde es mach einfach spaß und nach der arbeit gute entspannung.. lego für große^^
<Cid_Highwind> Dann lösche ich meine Sicherungen davon und mache einfach alle Sicherungen mit Acronis. Oder doch mit dd.
<Cid_Highwind> Ich lads mir halt mal runter.
<Dafen> Also keine möglichkeit dem server mehr ram zuzuweisen? Ich kann bis 2650 MB gehen.. dann ist schluss
<Dafen> Aber das reicht nicht
<Dafen> :(
<dAnjou> Dafen: googlen hilft vllt. jetzt, wo du die fehlermeldung verstanden hast
<deem> ich habe einen softlink von /var/www/mail auf /var/www/pfad/mail gelegt per ln -s. wenn ich nun aber in /var/www/pfad/mail per cd wechseln will sagt er mir es wäre zuviele ebenen symbolischer links. hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht?
<Dafen> hmm, Ich hab was gefunden, da steht die Meldung kommt dann, wenn die JVm DENKT, dass ich so viel nie brauchen würde und man kann das problem lösen, indem man einfach eine "angemessende" menge zuweist... Aber ich weiß ja selbst am besten wie viel ich brauche... also muss man das doch irgendwie aushebeln können!=
<Denny_Crane> Dafen: woher weißt du eigentlich das es nicht reicht?
<Dafen> Weil das spiel  mit etwa 5 belegten slots sehr langsam wird, die cpu aber nicht nenneswert ausgelsatet ist, aber das spiel mir meldet, dass der speicher voll ist... 
<Dafen> Kann es daran liegen das das System 32 bit ist? Es ist ein vServer. aber free -m zeigt ja auch 6gb an
<Denny_Crane> Dafen: dann in den configs nach solchen limit werten suchen oder googeln 
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<Dafen> Also ich nehme mal an das die 32 bit JVM nicht mehr unterstützt....
<deem> Dafen: 32bit systeme können einer einzelnen anwendung maximal 3,67gb zuweisen
<deem> dann ist sense
<Dafen> Ja gut,  3,67 würden mir reichen^^
<Dafen> ich kann aber nicht mehr als 2,67 zuweisen
<deem> ein bisschen was braucht das system ja auch noch
<Dafen> ja es hat ja 6 gb... also da ist platz
<deem> Dafen: darf ich mal lsb_release -a in einem pastebin haben?
<deem> ,paste? Dafen 
<shetlandpony> Dafen: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<deem> und uname -a bitte
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, denkst Du, ich kann die Acronis true image testversion mit dem Ashampoo uninstaller sauber deinstallieren?
<Cid_Highwind> Ich mag das nicht, wenn Programme ihren Dreck auf der Festplatte belassen.
<Dafen> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/424793/
<deem> Cid_Highwind: für windows fragen bist du hier aber falsch
<Dafen> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/424794/
<Cid_Highwind> deem, ja... dann: Hast Du eine Ahnung, ob es Acronis true image für Ubuntu gibt?
<Dafen> und helfen die angaben?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: boot cd!!!!
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: nichts installieren
<Cid_Highwind> Defense|Twin, 
<Cid_Highwind> Sorry
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, da kann man keine boot cd runterladen
<Cid_Highwind> Oder muss man sich die aus ominösen Quellen besorgen?
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: also nen bisel googeln lass ichdich schon ^^
<LetoThe2nd> Denny_Crane: lass bitte die ominösen warez andeutungen sein. es ist payware, fertig.
<Denny_Crane> LetoThe2nd: aber doch net die testversion ;) damit kann man sich auch ne  boot cd erstellen :)
<LetoThe2nd> Denny_Crane: dann gib ihm nen link und supporte das ganze in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, weil mit ubuntu selbst hats nichts mehr zu tun.
<Denny_Crane> LetoThe2nd: kk
<Dafen> Keiner eine idee, wegen meines Servers :(
<k1l> Dafen: gibts denn nen grund nur nen 32bit server laufen zu lassen?
<Dafen> Ja ich hab ihn bei Starto gemietet, und da kann man leider kein 64bit System auswählen. Aber ich werde einfach mal dort anrufen
<gamer1990> 2.16.18 ist auch nicht gerade der aktuellste Kernel
<dAnjou> wo pack ich n befehl hin, der beim start von ubuntu schreibrechte für -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 2011-06-30 16:31 /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/leds/tpacpi::thinklight/brightness setzen soll?
<Guschtel> hm, mir jmd nen tip, wie man nen lsi raid controler entdeckt, den man bei lspci nicht findet?
<HoellP> dAnjou: in /etc/rc.local
<Guschtel> hm ok, liegt vom am raid controler
<Guschtel> wohl
<dr_evil_> Guschtel: ausbauen und wieder einbauen. wenn er dann immernoch fehlt, ist es kein PCI gerät oder kaputt
<Guschtel> wir haben den server grad 2x rebootet, jetzt meldet der controller sich wenistgens wieder beim booten
<Guschtel> odder auch nicht
<Guschtel> gaaaah
<IDoNotKnow> gibt es überhaupt noch flash für ubummu? ich hab es ua. über die console aus multiverse versucht, da kommt nur ein 404. und auch mal softwarecentre aus dem paket ubuntu-restricted-extras, aber die seiten meinen mir fehlt es imemrnoch. oder verstehe ich wieder diese sinnlosen anleitungen nicht?
<dr_evil_> Guschtel: schonmal versucht den gegen einen anderen auszutauschen?
<Guschtel> da kümmert sich jetzt der techniker drum :D
<Guschtel> der stiefelt grad innen keller
<Guschtel> ok, für mich hat sich das erstmal erledigt, ist ja offenbar kein linux-problem
<k1l> IDoNotKnow: welches ubuntu genau? 32 oder 64bit? es heisst auch ubuntu und nicht ubummu.
<k1l> IDoNotKnow: und wenn du nur pöbeln willst bist du hier eh falsch.
<IDoNotKnow> 32. schon klar. man man.
<k1l> ok, da nicht mehr infos kommen mal die wiki seite zum selberlesen:
<k1l> ,flash? IDoNotKnow 
<shetlandpony> IDoNotKnow: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<IDoNotKnow> ... hoffnungslos. genau von der seite komme ich ja, weil sie OFFENSICHTLICH fehler enthält.
<k1l> ,wf? IDoNotKnow 
<shetlandpony> IDoNotKnow: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<jokrebel> IDoNotKnow: Wenn Du mal konkreter werden könntest (zB. Fehlermeldungen; welche Hinweise auf der Wiki erachtest Du als falsch……) bitte.
<IDoNotKnow> k1l: so. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401187/ da ist es dann auch egal, ob ich 10.10 als livecd benutze, zumal es ein usb riegel ist.
<k1l> IDoNotKnow: ist das da nen 10.10? oder eher nen 9.10?
<jokrebel> IDoNotKnow: Nachdem Du da jede Menge noch gar nicht up-to-date zu haben scheinst (349 nicht aktualisiert) ist das nicht großartig verwunderlich.
<k1l> jo. die version gibts auf den servern auch nicht mehr. ein einfach apt-get update würde da schonmal helfen
<joschi> IDoNotKnow: vorher mal `aptitude update` ausgeführt?
<jokrebel> IDoNotKnow: …und wo die "OFFENSICHTLICH fehler" stecken würd ich schon gern wissen.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ich glaube er meinte, dass er offensichtlich eine fehlermeldung bekommen hat. fehlermeldung beim user -> offensichtlich fehler in der anleitung, die der user glaubt zu befolgen.
<lx42> Weiß jemand wie ich APT reparier?
<lx42> Mein Rechner ist abgestürzt als ich was installiert hab
<lx42> und jetzt funktioniert APT nicht mehr
<HoellP> nicht, ohne zu wissen was kaputt ist
<ppq> lx42: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', ggf. 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<lx42> Beides schon gemacht
<ppq> fehlermeldung?
<ppq> --> nopaste bitte
<lx42> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401192/
<ppq> lx42: klingt nach fremdquelle
<LetoThe2nd> da ist nicht apt kaputt, sondern das lustige $downloadedfromsomewherepaket
<bullgard4> Warum gibt es ein Log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old und ein Log /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<LetoThe2nd> soll der ausbügeln, der das paket verbrochen hat, IMHO.
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: ack
<lx42> Komischerweise ist der Fehler erst aufgetreten als mein Rechner abgestürzt is
<ppq> lx42: du kannst versuchen, mysql-client-core-5.1 runterzuschmeißen, das beißt sich mit deinem fremdpaket. oder besser, andersrum: dein fremdpaket runterschmeißen.
<ppq> wenn du dirch für ersteres entscheidest, kann es gut sein dass du abhängigkeiten von anderen paketen verletzt und die folglich mit wegmüssen
<beaver74> bullgard4, die .old logs sind die von den vorherigen X Starts, .log der aktuelle, letztere..
<ppq> lx42: und sag dem maintainer von mysql-client-5.1_5.1.57-1~dotdeb.1_i386.deb, er soll ein "provides" und "collides" mit mysql-client-core-5.1 in sein paket basteln
<ppq> beaver74: eigtl. wird das in Xorg.1.log etc. rotiert
<joschi> lx42: benutzt du ernsthaft das dotdeb repository in deinem ubuntu?
<ppq> beaver74: glaube ich zumindest :D bei mir (debian) ists auch .old
<bullgard4> beaver74: Wenn das so ist, warum gibt es dann auch X.org.1.log.old?
<lx42> joschi: Das wird doch sogar im ubuntuusers-Wiki gelistet
<lx42> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP
<joschi> weil die '0' und die '1' für das display stehen, auf dem der X-Server gestartet wurde
<joschi> lx42: sucks.
<joschi> lx42: die unterschiedlichen paketnamen bringen die paketverwaltung aus dem tritt
<LetoThe2nd> sollte da eher entfernt werden, das ist ja gemeingefährlich.
<lx42> Naja hab die Source jetz entfernt aber das Problem is immer noch da
<lx42> Das Fremdpaket kann ich nicht entfernen weils dann wieder diesen Fehler gibt
<bullgard4> joschi: Danke!
<joschi> lx42: versuche es mit `dpkg -r --force [paketname]`
<joschi> lx42: alternativ könnte es auch klappen den ubuntu mysql-client zu entfernen, dann den dotdeb mysql-client und dann den von ubuntu wieder zu installieren.
<joschi> lx42: das wird dir aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach aber sehr viele dinge deinstallieren, die von mysql-client abhängen
<lx42> Unter Anderem auch KDE
<lx42> Aber dpkg -r --force mysql-client-5.1 gibt nur aus
<lx42> dpkg: Fehler: unbekannte force/refuse-Option »mysql-client-5.1«
<lx42> OMG jetz weiß ich wo der Fehler liegt xD
<lx42> Ich hab die Dotdeb-Quelle mit KPackageKit dekativiert
<lx42> Aber die Source-Quelle war noch drauf
<dAnjou> gibts für ubuntu n tool, womit ich ganz simpel den bass hoch- und runterziehen kann?
<dAnjou> ich hab schon n paar equalizer durch, aber da stehen immer nur frequenzen
<dAnjou> damit kann ich nix anfangen
<dAnjou> ich will nur n bisl mehr druck auf die ohren
<dAnjou> ne softwarelösung für das, was subwoofer meistens hinten dran haben
<matzexh> hallo seit einiger zeit werden links die ich in externen programmen anklicke in chromium nicht mehr wirklich geöffnet, es geht nur ein neues aber leeres fenster auf... also ich klicke z.b. in gwibber oder evolution oder pidgin einen link an und anstatt dass chromium einen neuen tab mit diesem link öffnet, wird ein neues fenster geöffnet, was aber leer ist, also keine webseite aufruft.
<ppq> ich hab im alsamixer nen ganz simpel equalizer, dAnjou, bass und treble.. da hast du sicher schon geguckt?
<ppq> hängt sicher vom verwendeten snd modul ab
<ppq> ansonsten gibts auf jeden fall sehr viele ladspa plugins für alsa die sowas machen
<ppq> aber keine ahnung ob das ohne weiteres geht, wenn man pulseaudio nutzt
<dAnjou> ja, pulseaudio will ich schon verwenden
<dAnjou> im alsamixer seh ich nix
<dAnjou> hab den hier gefunden, aber wie gesagt, viel zu kompliziert für mich
<jokrebel> re
<dAnjou> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/download-pulseaudio-system-wide.html
<ppq> dAnjou: das scheint auf ladspa und pulseaudio aufzusetzen, klingt gut.. 
<ppq> was ist daran denn zu kompliziert?
<dAnjou> ich weiß nich, was ich bewegen muss, um mehr bass zu kriegen
<ppq> zu viele regler? mehr bass: die ersten paar von links etwas hochdrehen ;p
<dAnjou> "paar"??
<ppq> ich würde nehmen: 50, 100, 156, 220. 50 vllt. so auf 75%, 100 auf 70%, 156 auf 65%, 220 auf 60%, rest wie gehabt auf 50%
<ppq> kannst ja etwas rumexperimentieren, z.b. 50 noch etwas höher, 100/156 etwas tiefer..
<ppq> von preamp die finger lassen, da kann es zu übersteuerungen kommen
<dAnjou> das einzige, was das zu machen scheint, is alles matschiger
<ppq> hrhr
<dAnjou> (das war zwar orthografisch komplett daneben, aber man weiß, was ich meine)
<dAnjou> und das sind flacs hier
<dextorien> moin. kann mir jemand vielleicht bei einem runlevel script weiterhelfen?
<dAnjou> dextorien: so nich
<ppq> da scheint dann was mit pulseaudios ladspa-fähigkeiten nicht zu stimmen *vermut*, zumindest kenn ich das problem schlechter soundqualität bei pulseaudio
<ppq> ,frag? dextorien
<shetlandpony> dextorien: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> ,upstart? dextorien
<shetlandpony> dextorien, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dextorien> hmm also ich bin praktisch völlig neu im irc und hab keine ahnung wie das hier läuft
<ppq> macht nichts :)
<dAnjou> dextorien: keiner wird dir auf deine erste frage mit "ja" antworten
<dextorien> ok :D dann frag ich mal :d
<dAnjou> dextorien: weil du dann was fragst und er mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit doch kein ahnung hat
<dAnjou> dextorien: im IRC (und überall anders auch) einfach sofort konkret werden und zur sache kommen, dann wird alles gut
<dextorien> also folgendes: um eine dynamische macadresse zu realisieren habe ich das programm macchanger installiert und die befehle macchanger -r eth0 und macchanger -r wlan0 in rc.local geschreiben. bei jeden neustart wird eine neuen macadresse gefaked. das problem ist das diese fake adresse nach dem aufwachen aus dem standby (bereitschaft) wieder resettet ist. daher würde ich gerne den befehl erneut ausfühhren lassen wenn aus dem bereitsc
<sash_> ,512? dextorien 
<shetlandpony> dextorien: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dextorien> aha ok
<dextorien> bei jeden neustart wird eine neuen macadresse gefaked. das problem ist das diese fake adresse nach dem aufwachen aus dem standby (bereitschaft) wieder resettet ist.
<dextorien> daher würde ich gerne den befehl erneut ausfühhren lassen wenn aus dem bereitschaftsstatus gewechselt wird. dazu muss ich das meines wissens nach mit einem runlevelscript verbinden richtig? wo kann ich den befehl eifügen?
<dextorien> jetzt alles angekommen?
<jokrebel> ja
<dextorien> kk
<deem> dextorien: wozu musst du denn eine mac adresse faken?
<dextorien> mir scheint das aus verschiedenen gründen ein gute idee zu sein
<dextorien> unter anderem hilft das auch gegen die schwächen von ipv6 wenn ich mich nicht irre
<dAnjou> dextorien: schreib deine befehle doch in die scripte, die beim init der gdm session ausgeführt werden
<dAnjou> zu finden in den unterordnern von /etc/gdm/
<dextorien> wo finde ich die? ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst
<dextorien> ok
<dextorien> was ist gdm?
<dAnjou> *clever* googlen hilft weiter
<dextorien> ok stimmt :D
<dextorien> danke erstmal
<Denny_Crane> ich hab mich jetzt wochen lang gefragt was dieses packet "girl" ist was immer upgedatet wird... heute seh ich das es "gir1" heißt 
<Denny_Crane> wo werden eigentlich die ganzen aliase gespeichert wie zb "gnome-terminal"?
<stephanmg> depends on your $SHELL tlw
<sash_> "gnome-terminal" ist kein Alias, sondern ne Binary
<sash_> Oder was Ausführbares. Kann auch n Skript sein, dass ne Binary startet, das hab ich hezt nicht im Kopf
<noobuntu_user> guten tag
<Denny_Crane> ich formuliere es mal anders... mein gnome kennt seit neustem über alt+f2 keine befehle mehr finden
<xaxas> hai
<noobuntu_user> ich würde gerne meine /var partition auf ein anderes laufwerk verschieben und vergrößern, wie stelle ich das an ?
<Denny_Crane> könnte aber auch an einem von meinem updates die ich gestern eingespielt habe liegen
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: alt+f2 arbeitet mit dem PATH
<dAnjou> guck, ob der stimmt
<Denny_Crane> dAnjou: /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin     ?
<apricot1> kann jemand bei openfire/spark helfen ?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Woher soll man das wissen ohne konkrete Frage?
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: bisl wenig für ubuntu
<apricot1> hab openfire 3.7.0 auf Ubuntu 10.10 laufen. hab auch gestern einen user1 angelegt. Spark auf 2 PC 1x admin 1x user1 geht
<apricot1> chat und file tranbsfer
<Denny_Crane> dAnjou:  wie sollte denn der default sein?
<dAnjou> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<apricot1> heute wieder 2 user angelegt. Aber die erscheinen beim einfügen in SSpark nur als 'schwebend'
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: kam der an?
<apricot1> hab das subscription-plugin geladen, aber hilft auch nix
<Denny_Crane> dAnjou: wow das sind aber viele ^^
<Denny_Crane> mal testen ;)
<Denny_Crane> keinen unterschied
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: oder guck mal in /etc/environment
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: dann hast *du* was kaputt gemacht
<Denny_Crane> dAnjou: gut möglich ^^
<Denny_Crane> memo an mich selbst... finger weg vom testing release ^^
<dAnjou> ähhhm, EOS
<bullgard6> Denny_Crane: Bitte ergänze Deinen Path (anlaog zu meinem: ~$ echo $PATH; /home/detlef/.bin:/home/detlef/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games'
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: hier drin nur *ubuntu* .. und nur *stable*
<dAnjou> kein mint, kein elementary (oder wie auch immer), ...
<Denny_Crane> ich machs auch nie wieder... versprochen *grummel*
<Denny_Crane> zum glück ist nicht noch mehr kaputt gegangen...
<Denny_Crane> naja wird scho... alt+f2 is ja jetzt nicht überlebnswichtig
<eminor> ich glaub das programm von alt+f2 ist ein teil des panels
<eminor> du müsstest also das panel neustarten
<eminor> damit die änderungen an $PATH wirksam werden
<Denny_Crane> nope... keine änderung
<eminor> hm
<dAnjou> nicht hier, bitte
<dAnjou> #ubuntu-de+1
<Denny_Crane> ich muss dazu jetzt aber auch sagen das ich die gnome-shell benutzte aber wie gesagt wayne stört mich jetzt nicht der fehler ;)
<eminor> next ^^
<Denny_Crane> ^^
<noobuntu_user> ich würde gerne meine /var partition auf ein anderes laufwerk verschieben und vergrößern, wie stelle ich das an ?
<ppq> noobuntu_user: live-cd booten, /var mit cp -a oder sowas in der art auf die neue partition schieben die du vorher deinen wünschen gemäß erstellt hast, dann das ganze in die fstab des installierten sytems eintragen und selbiges booten
<ppq> achja, das ursprüngliche /var verzeichnis muss natürlich da weg, um dem mountpunkt platz zu amchen
<noobuntu_user> ok, also doch, dacht ich mir.. ok danke!
<noobuntu_user> also noch umount vorher?
<ppq> und, ganz selbstverständlich: backups haben! :)
<sash_> noobuntu_user: Live-CD
<noobuntu_user> sollte ich mir pro part. ein backup erstellen, oder wie macht ihr das immer ?
<sash_> Ich sichere die Daten, die mir persönlich wichtig sind.
<noobuntu_user> ja, klar, aber sicherst du nich auch die var oder root part. ?
<ppq> kannst auch gleich mit dd die ganze platte sichern, wenn du den speicherplatz hast... ebenfalls von ner live-cd aus, dann kannst du alles mit einem befehl wiederherstellen wenn du was vermurkst hast
<noobuntu_user> ok
<gulpw0lf> wie kann man denn in der klassischen gnome-ansicht oben rechts (bei der uhrzeit) im mail-/kontakt-menü einen anderen mailclient eintragen statt evolution?
<ppq> ,shell/dd? noobuntu_user
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shell/dd
<ppq> hmpf
<noobuntu_user> empfiehlt sich dazu das gt4 backup tool?
<gulpw0lf> bzw, wie kann man denn generell die funktionen dieser buttons ändern? 
<ppq> noobuntu_user: ich würd wie gesagt einfach dd nehmen
<noobuntu_user> da muss ich wohl noch bis dddoogln :D aka mich schlau machen, kenne dd auch nich :D
<sash_> noobuntu_user: Nö, mach ich nicht.
<ppq> noobuntu_user: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<noobuntu_user> yo ;)
<noobuntu_user> noch eine frage: die var dahin kopieren wo ichs will, kann ich das auch per konsole machen oder muss es unbedingt ne live cd sein ?
<noobuntu_user> und wie groß sollte die var sein ?
<ppq> noobuntu_user: live-cd booten, externe festplatte oder so anschließen und mounten (partitionen der internen dürfen nicht gemountet sein, auch sicherstellen dass da kein swap genutzt wird mit 'swapoff'), dann mit dd das image machen und als of= auf die ext. hdd
<ppq> noobuntu_user: du musst es auf jeden fall von ner live-cd aus machen. cp -a IST in der konsole
<ppq> wieso willst du eigentlich dein /var auslagern?
<noobuntu_user> weil die var fast voll ist...
<ppq> es ist also schon ausgelagert :)
<ppq> wieso hast du es ausgelagert?
<ppq> wie groß ist deine /var partition?
<ppq> nach einem 'sudo apt-get clean' sinds bei mir ca. 500MB für /var.
<noobuntu_user> var ist seit installation auf seperater partition, aber 4gb und die laujfen bald voll
<noobuntu_user> also will ich es auf ne andere partition oder platte amchen, die größer is
<noobuntu_user> was bewerkstelligt apt-get clean? 
<ppq> wenn du regelmäßig 'sudo apt-get clean' ausführst, ist das mehr als genug. es löscht den apt-cache, also die .deb dateien bereits installierter pakete
<Denny_Crane> noobuntu_user: ist das ein desktop oder server?
<gulpw0lf> hat jemand ne ahnung, was diese knöppe da oben betrifft? :)
<noobuntu_user> aso, cool.. :D
<noobuntu_user> das wusst ich nich 
<ppq> noobuntu_user: du merkst: /var auszulagern ohne handfesten grund ist kontraproduktiv. nächstes mal bitte vorher etwas besser planen und nachfragen im zweifelsfall
<noobuntu_user> okay ;)
<Wedelwolf> gulpw0lf was fuer knoeppe? 
<gulpw0lf> in der klassischen gnome-ansicht gibts doch oben rechts bei der uhrzeit diese knöpfe bzw. menüs
<noobuntu_user> und backups grundsätzlich auch per live cd machen oder geht das auch im running system ?
<gulpw0lf> weiß du, wie man in diesem kontakt-menü, in dem man das mailprogramm oder empathy und sowas aufmachen kann, auch ein anderes mailprogramm statt evolution starten kann?
<ppq> noobuntu_user: nicht grundsätzlich, nein, aber es hat vorteile. wenn du bspw. im laufenden betrieb dein /home sicherst, wird sich wahrscheinlich während des kopierens noch was darin ändern
<noobuntu_user> hmm
<noobuntu_user> ok
<ppq> noobuntu_user: wenn du aber nur nutzdaten wie bilder/dokumente sicherst von denen du weißt, dass sie sich währenddessen nicht ändern, ist das völlig egal
<noobuntu_user> ich mein jetz das komplette system zu backuppen
<noobuntu_user> mit dd (wenn ich dann weiss wie ) :D
<hashishin_> hey leute, habe ein fiesen bug. Kann mich nicht mehr anmelden. Bräuchte dringen eure Hilfe. Hab das Problem mal aufgenommen... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_-yEs0AiSo
<shetlandpony> hashishin_'s youtube link:  YouTube - &#x202a;Ubuntu 10.04 Bug nach Update von Paketen&#x202c; 
<ppq> noobuntu_user: dann auf jeden fall grundsätzlich von der live-cd jo
<noobuntu_user> allet klar, danke
<sash_> hashishin_: Räum mal deinen Schreibtisch auf. :P
<ppq> noobuntu_user: und wenn du dich in dd eingelesen hast und soweit bist, frag uns am besten noch mal ob dein befehl so ok ist, anfangs ist dd etwas kompliziert. und gib unbedingt bs= an, bspw. bs=64k
<sash_> hashishin_: Weiterhin: Root-Login ist normalerweise deaktiviert und Aktivierung macht Support hier quasi weg. (Depends on supporter)
<gulpw0lf> hashishin_, du bist im falschen runlevel, denke ich mal
<sash_> gulpw0lf: Denke ich nicht
<gulpw0lf> hm..
<sash_> hashishin_: Mit dem alten Kernel gehts?
<hashishin_> sash_, den schreibtisch zerstör ich später. und nein, wenn ich im grub nen alten auswähle das gleiche problem
<hashishin_> den abend hatte ich echt anders geplant >.<
<sash_> hashishin_: Welcher Kernel ist das jetzt?
<hashishin_> das is 2.6. irgendwas .32
<hashishin_> aaber muss a nich daan liegen
<hashishin_> wurden ja verschiedene pakete aktualisiert
<ppq> hashishin_: boote doch mal ne live-cd und wirf einen blick in die logs auf der festplatte (/var/log/blablub)
<hashishin_> jo bin schon am kramen... 
<ppq>  /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/messages, ...
<hashishin_> also nach der cd....sie ist auch nicht aufm schreibtisch ^^
<sash_> hashishin_: Ich bin sicher, dass du das jetzt noch nicht mit Gewissheit sagen kannst.
<ppq> hihi
<hashishin_> doch doch. ich weiß ja wo eine ist ;-) schreibtisch ist das einzige, was unaufgeräumt ist
<Denny_Crane> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt... meine ganze wohnung sieht so aus ^^
<hashishin_> aber ist auch ein verdammt dämlicher fehler..."hallo ich kann mich nicht einloggen, bitte helft mir"...
<Denny_Crane> hashishin_: aber der kletterpark sieht sehr geil aus ;)
<hashishin_> hmm? hast du mehr gesehen als ich aufgenommen habe?^^
<hashishin_> achso, das andere video?
<hashishin_> war in spanien unter ner hochstraße, am olympiastadion in sevilla...echt geil. leider hatte ich nichts mit, war ja nur dort um ne schäferhundweltmeisterschaft von anfang bis ende zu filmen :/
<Denny_Crane> ja... ein guter kletter hat immer seine schuhe dabei... und ein noch besserer schafft es auch ohne x)
<gulpw0lf> kann mir keiner helfen mit diesen knöpfen da? :(
<Robert_Zenz> gulpw0lf, PlugIn schreiben, denk ich mal.
<Rabenvogel> Hallo Zusammen, ich bräuchte mal dringend Eure Hilfe. Ich habe gerade mein Lubuntu System gestartet und was soll ich sagen, die Titelleisten und Fensterränder sind weg. Außerdem bekommen die Fenster keinen Fokus mehr.
<Robert_Zenz> Rabenvogel, ich kann dir da nicht helfen, aber es gibt den englischen #lubuntu, falls das was hilft.
<Rabenvogel> Ups halt mein Fehler nicht Lubuntu sondern Xubuntu also XFCE, hatte früher Lubuntu deshalb mein Irrtum
<gulpw0lf> Robert_Zenz, hm.. ich kann mit nicht vorstellen, daß das fest mit reinkompiliert ist. das ist bestimmt irgendwie konfigurierbar. leider kenne ich mich mit gnome nicht aus
<Rabenvogel> Im Notfall kann ich mich auch in Englisch durchschlagen, nicht ganz meine Sache aber wenns sein muss dann muss es eben sein
<claw> ich habe einen treiber mit der endung .ko in /lib/modules/kernel/und/so/weiter hinterlegt
<claw> den namen in /etc/modules hinterlegt
<claw> nur geladen wird er nicht
<claw> auch insmod treiber geht nicht
<gulpw0lf> was sagt modprobe?
<Robert_Zenz> gulpw0lf, ja, sagte ich doch . Viel davon wird per PlugIns in den jeweiligen programmen gesteuert. Aber näher hab ich mir das auch noch nie angesehen.
<claw> gulpw0lf, FATAL: Module hanvon not found.
<claw> das habe ich mir auch schon so gedacht
<claw> aber wo oder wie erfasse ich den treiber den richtig ?
<claw> /lib/modules/2.6.38-9-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/hanvon.ko
<noobuntu_user> ppq: so, habe jetz apt-get clean ausgeführt. allerdings hab ich nur 1gb frei jetz auf var... reichen meine 4gb wohl doch nicht für die var partition ? 
<gulpw0lf> claw, dann sollte es klappen
<Denny_Crane> noobuntu_user: was hast du denn da alles drin? sind das log files die soviel platz weg nehmen? oder hast du da irgendwo ne mysql db laufen?
<hashishin_> hab hier grad n problem mit dem changeroot
<gulpw0lf> claw, userrechte in ordnung?
<claw> gulpw0lf, ich hatte chmod a+x ausgeführt 
<hashishin_> ach...ich mach ma vom anderen system aus dann kann ich kopieren... :D moemntchen
<noobuntu_user> mysql definitiv nich, ich schau mal nach 
<hashishin__> so
<szal> claw: 2.6.38-9?  wo haste den her?  gibts endlich mal n Kernelupdate, oder was?
<noobuntu_user> cache=151mb, lib=279mb, log=1,5gb, 372mb=tmp
<noobuntu_user> das sind jetz die größten ordner in var
<claw> szal, den hat mir apt verpasst
<Denny_Crane> noobuntu_user: wieso nehmen deine logs soviel weg? bei mir hat /var komplett grade mal ~350mb
<noobuntu_user> keine ahnung...
<noobuntu_user> :(
<gulpw0lf> claw, vielleicht ist das modul nicht mit deinem kernel kompatibel und müsste mit den aktuellen kernelheadern neu gebaut werden. aber dann sollte die fehlermeldung von modprobe eigentlich anders sein, glaube ich
<Sandreas> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner iMon Fernbedienung. Die funktioniert, ohne dass ich lirc benutzen muss. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Sie als HID-Device erkannt wird.  Ich habe alles im Internet abgegrast, bisher hat keine Methode funktioniert… kann mir da jemand helfen?
<noobuntu_user> alles klar
<claw> gulpw0lf, mit insmod laden kann ich ihn ja
<Sandreas> Die Erkennung als HID-Device ist irgendwie auch nirgendwo verzeichnet
<noobuntu_user> hab gefunden was soviel zieht
<szal> claw: wann?
<noobuntu_user> es ist Moblock
<Denny_Crane> noobuntu_user: guck mal in den log ordner nach was da so groß ist, kann sein das du kein logrotation drin hast und er dir deswegen keine alten logs löscht ;)
<Denny_Crane> was is moblock?
<gulpw0lf> claw, dann verstehe ich aber nicht, warum modprobe nicht klappt
<noobuntu_user> moblock is nen tool wie peerguardian
<noobuntu_user> ipblocker
<gulpw0lf> ist das modul nach dem insmod mit lsmod zu sehen?
<claw> gulpw0lf, bei insmod gebe aber auch den absoluten pfad an 
<gulpw0lf> ok..
<gulpw0lf> geht lsmod?
<hashishin__> http://pastebin.de/17360 problem mit chroot o.O kann nicht mounten
<claw> mh... lsmod: kein hanvon dabei 
<Denny_Crane> noobuntu_user: es gibt iptables?
<gulpw0lf> joa.. daher lieber modprobe. das geht auch ohne absoluten pfad
<gulpw0lf> ..wenns denn klappt :)
<noobuntu_user> ich finde moblock schon nicht schlecht, aber das iptables konnte ich nicht installieren, weiss nich mehr woran es lag, aber ich habs nich hinbekommen
<Denny_Crane> noobuntu_user: naja... vllt weils schon installiert ist? ^^
<noobuntu_user> ... mach mich nich fertig :D
<gulpw0lf> claw, woher ist denn das modul? kannst du es irgendwie neu kompilieren?
<Denny_Crane> so ich mach mal feierabend ;)
<Denny_Crane> cu
<noobuntu_user> ich sehs aber nich
<Rabenvogel> So mal schauen ob das uu.de Forum was weis. Habe ja zum Glück noch zwei Netbooks hier herum fligen.
<Denny_Crane> noobuntu_user: iptables -L?
<claw> ja klar kann ich
<noobuntu_user> bewirkt was ?
<claw> gulpw0lf, problem ist nur, dass das auch nichts bringt
<gulpw0lf> claw, ok.. ich weiß leider auch nicht, was es noch sein kann..
<Denny_Crane> du siehst was derzeit an fw rules eingestellt ist
<gulpw0lf> sind in dem verzeichnis (also lib/blabla/input) noch andere module, die du mit modprobe laden kannst?
<Denny_Crane> noobuntu_user: solltest du als root machen und dann siehst du was derzeit an fw rules eingestellt ist
<noobuntu_user> k
<noobuntu_user> ich probier bisl, bis später nund danke
<Denny_Crane> tschö
<innerand> weiß jemand wo im ~ sich chromium versteckt?
<stephanmg> ls? :)
<gamer1990> .config/
<innerand> ty
<innerand> wtf, der hat 800 MB...
<hashishin_> ich packs nich...kann irgendwie nich über die livecd in mein system chrooten...liegt bestimmt an der festplattenverschlüsselung irgendwie o.O obwohl ich extra gemacht habe wie in dem artiekl
<innerand> hmm... chromium hat wohl in über 700MB mein surfverhalten der letzten paar Monate dokumentiert, ich denke das sollte ich mal abstellen...
<ppq> hashishin_: cryptsetup luksOpen, lvm krams, dann alles mounten
<hashishin_> ppq, pro! cryptsetup hatte ich natürlich übersprungen
<hashishin_> danke... du hilfst echt jedes mal, der wahnsinn :)
<ppq> :)
<user1312> Guten Abend, ich möchte Icons für Programme anlegen, die auf verschiedenen Arbeitsflächen starten sollen. Gibt es dafür befehle wie zBsp /usr/bin/firefox --af1 oder so ähnlich ?
<mrkramps> user1312: nein
<ppq> hm, devilspie macht doch sowas was user1312 möchte. ist das noch das mittel der wahl?
<jokrebel> user1312: Compiz oder DevilSpy ist vermutlich was in die Richtung geht was Du suchst.
<user1312> Compiz habe ich
<mrkramps> user1312: nur, wenn die programm immer auf diesen arbeitsflächen starten sollen
<user1312> joa das meine ich ja
<mrkramps> user1312: ,devilspie?
<mrkramps> damn
<ppq> ,devilspie? user1312
<shetlandpony> user1312, Devilspie ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> sorum :)
<ppq> im ccsm das "fenster platzieren" plugin, sonst. mit "grab" kann man die einstellungen des platzierten fensters erkennen lassen
<mrkramps> user1312: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_Plugins#Fensterverwaltung
<ppq> ,ccsm? user1312
<shetlandpony> user1312: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<jokrebel> user1312: Wenn Du comiz bereits hast geht das auch über den CCSM
<mrkramps> ansonsten lässt sich das für einzelne instanzen eines programms über ein weiteres programm im startaufruf scripten - z.B. wmctrl oder xwit
<user1312> compiz klingt ja am einfachsten. und wo genau finde ich das im ccsm ?
<jokrebel> user1312: Dort bei Fensterverwaltung - Fenster plazieren - Fixed Window Placement
<user1312> Wunderbar, Vielen Dank :)
<ubuntugnome> Hallo!
<ubuntugnome> Was genau ist fuseblk?
<ubuntugnome> Ich habe hier zwei Partitionen, deren Dateisysteme diesen Typ zugewiesen bekommen haben.
<C_A_M> nabend
<ppq> ubuntugnome: in der ausgabe von 'mount'? das bedeutet nur, dass das ein von fuse verwaltetes dateisystem ist
<ppq> ubuntugnome: z.b. ntfs, sshfs usw
<ubuntugnome> ppq, danke
<C_A_M> versuche gerade ein multifunktionsdrucker von brother einzurichten. leider wird dieses model nicht automatisch angenommen. nun habe ich mir den treiber von brother heruntergeladen.
<ubuntugnome> was passiert genau, wenn ich eine LiveCD bzw. einen Live USB Stick laufen lasse und ein Paket installiere? Wohin wird das dann installiert? In den Arbeitsspeicher?
<ppq> ubuntugnome: ja
<C_A_M> muss ich die dateien einfach nur ins entsprechende verzeichnis kopieren ?
<ppq> C_A_M: ist das ein .deb paket, das du da von brother hast? welcher drucker ist das?
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Ubuntu-Ways alle probiert?
<C_A_M> das ist der brother mfc-290c
<ppq> ubuntugnome: wenn du dich weiter einlesen willst in das thema live-systeme: stichwörter sind squashfs und casper
<hashishin_> ppq, "Daraufhin wird in der großen Partition ein LUKS-Medium erstellt und anschließend mit dem Namen lvm geöffnet." Da ich ja nur drauf zugreifen möchte, muss ich nur luksOpen befehl ausführen, oder auch das luksmedium erstellen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/system_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Verschluesselung-der-Partition
<shetlandpony> hashishin_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/64aavgk |        System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<C_A_M> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<mrkramps> C_A_M: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker
<ppq> hashishin_: einfach nur 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda tolleubuntuhdd'
<ppq> hashishin_: dann weitermachen mit lvm einrichtung
<ppq> ,lvm? hashishin_
<shetlandpony> hashishin_, LVM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LVM
<ppq> hashishin_: genauer gesagt, das da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager#Logical-Volume-Management-manuell-starten
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/37zgzd6 |        Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<hashishin_> danke
<C_A_M> danke. dort http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#Drucker bin ich gerade
<noobuntu_user> ich nochmal, ist es eigentlich auch möglich die /var partition mit der /  root zusammen zu fügen, so dass ich keine extra var mehr habe nur noch eine root part., wo var integriert ist ?
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: das ist eigentlich so bei einer standardinstallation
<noobuntu_user> ich hab aber keine standardinstallation, deshalb frag ich ja, ob man das im nachhinein noch machen kann ? ;)
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: also var in dem verzeichnis /var im root-Verzeichnnis mounten? ich denke ja, sollte kein problem sein… deine var-partition mit der root-partition zusammenführen? auch, aber ist gewagt
<ppq> C_A_M: http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc290clpr-1.1.2-2.i386.deb und http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc290ccupswrapper-1.1.2-2.i386.deb brauchst du
<C_A_M> vielen dank
<ppq> C_A_M: hast du ein 32bit-system? rausfindbar über 'getconf LONG_BIT' im terminal. wenn ja, einfach installieren und dann den drucker hinzufügen im assistentenj
<C_A_M> nein 64 bit
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: ohne jetzt tiefer nachzulesen, du müsstest ansich nur einen neuen einhängepunkt für die var-partition in der fstab einrichten
<mrkramps> korrigiere man mich, wenn ich falsch liege
<ubuntugnome> Ich bin hier an einem Livesystem, an einem Computer, auf dem ich ein paar Daten retten will. Das vorweg. Und dann habe ich ne Festplatte mit sda1(winvista),sda2(unwichtigeDateien),sda4[sda5root,sda6swap,sda7home]. Wichtige Daten liegen nur noch auf sda1. kann ich jetzt sda2 löschen, unter Windows oder mit dem livesystem hier sda1 vergrößern und dann noch immer Windows starten? Oder ist das unwahrscheinlich, dass das geht?
<ubuntugnome> Installiert ist Grub2
<ppq> mrkramps: ausgelagert hat er das ja schon, er will's wieder auf die rootpartition kopieren. also müsste er doch den fstab eintrag einfach rausnehmen
<ppq> C_A_M: dann musst du das mit 'sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i datei1.deb datei2.deb' installieren
<noobuntu_user> ich hab garnix ausgelagert.. passt auf, ich verdeutliche euch meine aufteilung und wünsche ;) :
<C_A_M> also muss ich bestimmt den teil für ubuntu 11.04 natty noch vorher befolgen denke ich 
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: nur deine aufteilung bitte… wünsche sind nicht unser ressort
<ubuntugnome> ubuntugnome, hab ich vergessen, U 10.04 ist auf dem Rechner hier installiert.
<ubuntugnome> oh, ich wollte mich nicht selbst anschreiben. Tut mir Leid.
<hashishin_> ppq, ne tipp was ich in den logs suchen soll oder wonach?
<noobuntu_user> 25gb festplatte: unterteilt in / = 15gb  , /boot=500mb, /swap=1gb, /var=4gb und home is auf ner anderen pladde... ich will jetz einfach die partition von var entfernen und die 4gb var auf root zuteilen, sodass var auf der selben part. liegt wie root
<noobuntu_user> also root dann 19gb oder so
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: in diesem fall, installier neu
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: ist aber nur meine meinung
<noobuntu_user> ungern, sehr ungern... bin froh das ich alles ordentlich hab, nur das var prob is noch
<noobuntu_user> muss doch möglich sein
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: ist es auch
<ppq> ubuntugnome: sollte gehen. allerdings musst du dann den windows-bootloader wiederherstellen. vista-cd reinpacken, davon booten, reparaturkonsole, fixmbr/fixboot/wie auch immer das in vista geht. dann windows booten, alle partitionen löschen die du nicht mehr brauchst und dann die windows partition vergrößern. dann ist NUR noch windows auf der platte. wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist das, was du möchtest?
<ppq> hashishin_: wie gesagt, /var/log/dmesg, messages, syslog...
<noobuntu_user> ok, derjenige der mir verrät wie, erhält 100punkte :D
<ppq> noobuntu_user: müsstest du dir inzwischen auch schon denken können
<noobuntu_user> na /var in die fbstab eintragen is denk ich quatsch
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401197/
<noobuntu_user> will ja keine partition für var
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: ja, du sollst die da ja auch austragen
<mrkramps> sofern wir uns sicher sind, dass das was hilft
<ppq> noobuntu_user: live-cd booten, deine / partition mounten, an anderer stelle (!) deine /var partition mounten. dann mit cp -a und sudo den inhalt der var partition in das verzeichnis var/ auf der rootpartition kopieren. dann auf der rootpartition die etc/fstab bearbeiten und den eintrag für var rausnehmen
<C_A_M> fehlt nicht auch das :dpkg -x [package].deb common
<C_A_M> dpkg --control [package].deb
<C_A_M> nano DEBIAN/control
<C_A_M> Löschen der Zeile "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1)"
<C_A_M> cp -a DEBIAN/ common/
<C_A_M> dpkg -b common [package].deb
<C_A_M> sudo dpkg --force-all -i [package].deb
<C_A_M> rm -rf common DEBIAN  
<C_A_M> vergrößern
<mrkramps> ppq: und jetzt erklärste ihm noch, wie er die alte var-partition auflöst und hinten an seine root-partition anhängt :)
<noobuntu_user> ich muss jetz also: live cd bootok, verstanden... allerdikngs liegt dann ja root mit var auf ner anderen pladde
<noobuntu_user> soll aber wieder dahin wo se jetz liegt
<ppq> noobuntu_user: was ist jetzt dein verständnisproblem?
<noobuntu_user> ganz einfach, ich soll die beiden part. zusammenkopieren auf eine andere platte oder part. und dann die fstab bearbeiten, soweit is mklar
<noobuntu_user> aber die root/var part. liegt dann ja nich mehr da, wo ikch die haben will..
<mrkramps> noobuntu_user: nein, du sollt den inhalt der var-partition nach /var auf der root-partition kopieren
<ppq> noobuntu_user: erm, du mountest die partitionen einfach, wenn das live-system läuft. wo ist das problem?
<noobuntu_user> ok, dann muss ich eben die var erst auslagern auf ne andere pladde, dann die root vergrößern und dann kann ich erst var in die root fügen
<noobuntu_user> is doch ne 25gb platte
<noobuntu_user> boah, nee is gut.. ich hab grad voll den denkfehler...
<noobuntu_user> is ja noch platz auf root ^
<ppq> C_A_M: du hast den befehl, den ich dor vorhin gab, einfach so ins terminal kopiert und ausgeführt - das war dein fehler. datei1.deb und datei2.deb müssen natürlich noch mit dem dateinamen der beiden .deb pakete ersetzt werden, die du gerade runtergeladen hast
<ppq> noobuntu_user: du weißt, was ein live-system ist, oder=
<noobuntu_user> aber die root kann ich dann auch ohne probleme vergößern, ohne dass sich die UUID oder so ändert?
<noobuntu_user> ja weiss ich 
<ppq> noobuntu_user: du musst nichts auslagern, mounte einfach die root- und die var-partition und *fertig*
<C_A_M> ahso
<ppq> noobuntu_user: dann einfach so rüberkopieren. du musst die rootpartition erstmal nicht vergrößern, wenn da noch genug platz drauf ist für den inhalt von var
<noobuntu_user> yo, aber wenn ich die danach trotzdem größer machen will?
<ppq> noobuntu_user: nachdem du das gemacht hast und alles geklappt hat, kannst du die var partition in gparted einfach löschen und root entsprechend vergrößern
<noobuntu_user> k
<noobuntu_user> jetzt sind denk ich mal alle unstimmigkeiten beseitigt ;)
<ppq> noobuntu_user: wichtig ist, dass du die sachen mit 'sudo cp -a quelle ziel' kopierst, damit nichts an rechten etc. kaputtgeht
<noobuntu_user> ok
<noobuntu_user> ich gehs mal an, bis denn
<ppq> viel erfolg :)
<noobuntu_user> danke
<ubuntugnome> ppq, nein, ich wollte NUR sda2 löschen, da ist nen ntfs Dateisystem drauf. Mein Vista läuft noch und das muss auch erstmal so bleiben. Denn da sind halt wichtige Wissenschaftsprogramme drauf und Dateien für meine Dissertation und so. Aber die Partition läuft langsam voll. Ich will das Ubuntu darauf nicht mehr benutzen, weil ich es mir zerschossen habe.
<ubuntugnome> Ich kann mich noch anmelden, aber nur noch in der Konsole. Kein X-server mehr
<mrkramps> ubuntugnome: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntugnome> Aber Grub2 funktioniert noch und so kann ich das Vista noch benutzen
<ppq> ubuntugnome: das hab ich schon verstanden, ja
<ubuntugnome> Darf ich das einfach lesen?
<ppq> ubuntugnome: du willst also alle partitionen außer sda1 weghaben und nur noch windows starten, ja?
<ubuntugnome> ppq, nein, nur sda2 soll weg, damit ich die 16gb habe
<ubuntugnome> und die zu den 44GB sda1 dazukann
<ubuntugnome> mrkramps, ich bin ja nicht im System angemeldet.
<ppq> ok. das ubuntu willst du nicht mehr benutzen, aber runterschmeißen willst du es nicht. verstanden.
<ubuntugnome> mrkramps, müsste ich nicht mit chroot rein, um /var/log/Xorg.0.log lesen zu können?
<ppq> nein, mounten reicht
<ubuntugnome> ok
<mrkramps> ubuntugnome: und wenn wa schon dabei sind, legste /var/log/dmesg noch drauf
<nahab> hallo ich suche ein programm, wo ich z.B töne von z.B Video (youtube. usw) downloaden kann und in MP3 umwandeln kann dazu müsste ich diese töne auch schneiden  also bearbeiten können kennt jemand ein gutes einfaches Prpgramm dafür?
<ppq> nahab: 'sudo apt-get install youtube-dl'
<ppq> nahab: und zum schneiden audacity
<nahab> thx
<ppq> nahab: mit --extract-audio und --audio-format=mp3 kannst du youtube-dl dazu bringen, das runtergeladene mit ffmpeg gleich umzuwandeln
<jokrebel> gn8
<ppq> letzteres musst du manuell installieren
<ppq> gn8 jokrebel
<nahab> mom komme gleich wieder
<ubuntugnome> dmesg http://pastebin.com/CurGpHNt
<ubuntugnome> mrkramps, @
<ubuntugnome> mrkramps, Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/qv2MVV7f
<mrkramps> ubuntugnome: demsg sieht auf den ersten blick ok aus
<mrkramps> und das xorg.log auch… also spontan, kein plan, warum es net startet
<ubuntugnome> mrkramps, ich habe hier noch mehr, nen Xorg.0.log.old(kann ich gerade nicht öffnen, vielleicht fehlt Entpacker), Xorg.1.log, 
<ubuntugnome> Und ein Xorg.failsafe.log
<mrkramps> ubuntugnome: letztes log sollte eigentlich reichen
<ubuntugnome> Ja, der Mitbewohner, der mir helfen wollte, hat es geschafft, dass Grub2 wieder ging
<ubuntugnome> Da war ich schon froh.
<ubuntugnome> So konnte ich mein Vista auf dem Ding noch benutzen. Ich habe auch nen anderen PC und da läuft U 10.10 ganz gut.
<ubuntugnome> Ich mache mir halt Sorgen, dass Windows vielleicht Stress macht, wenn die Platte volläuft.
<ubuntugnome> Also... An sich sollte es den grub2 nicht stören, wenn ich unter Ubuntu Live sda2 lösche?
<ubuntugnome> Und Vista sollte das auch nicht stören richtig?
<mrkramps> ubuntugnome: bin ich gerade unsicher und etwas überfragt
<mrkramps> kein plan, was grub an dateien braucht
<ubuntugnome> Und sich selber vergrößern wird es wohl auch können das Vista. Und das Vista in Windows vergrößern stört grub auch nicht? Naja, Danke mrkramps
<mrkramps> ubuntugnome: kannste sonst alles im uu.de wiki nachlesen
<ppq> sda2 war ne ntfs partition, ja? dann sollte das problemlos gehen
<ppq> da hat grub2 nichts mit am hut
<ppq> das läuft weiter, wenn du die ganzen ubuntupartitionen in ruhe lässt
<hashishin_> ppq, ich habe mal versucht die logs durchzuschauen, aber werde nicht daraus schlau. habe sie hier gepasted: http://pastebin.de/17368 vielleicht kannst du kurz mit reinschauen? ich such auch mit, wenn du mir sagst wonach... 
<ppq> und nein, das vergrößern in windows wird grub2 nicht stören, wenn du datei nicht versehentlich die ubuntupartitionen plättest ;)
<ppq> hashishin_: was war nochmal das eigentliche problem?
<ppq> achja
<ppq> schon gut
<hashishin_> :D
<hashishin_> ja, dauert bei mir alles etwas. da darfst du das auch gerne vergessen haben
<ppq> hm, steht nichts hilfreiches drin
<hashishin_> :(
<ppq> hashishin_: mir fällt gerade nichts weiter dazu ein.. 
<ppq> du könntest später nochmal fragen und in der zwischenzeit im ubuntuusers forum posten
<ppq> und in den englischen ubuntuforums.org
<hashishin_> aber ich bin sicher schneller wenn ich daten rette und neu installiere^^
<hashishin_> dann werd ich heute fertig
<hashishin_> sonst dauerts bis morgen und vielleicht trotzdem keine lösung
<hashishin_> gibts unter linux eigentlich ein tool, wo ich einfach die timeline zurückstellen kann?
<dextorien> gibt es eine möglichkeit terminal befehle in einer datei als root auszuführen? also praktisch eine ausführbare datei mit #!/bin/bash, sudo befehl ...
<vectory> ja
<vectory> du kannst das password irgenwie aus einem keyring(?) auslesen
<dextorien> und wie ? :D
<ppq> hashishin_: timeline?
<dextorien> wüsste nicht wie
<vectory> habs nich gemacht bis jetzt, ich starte mein script einfach mit sudo
<dextorien> wenn ich skripte mit sudo befehl verwende wird der befehl nicht ausgeführt falls er root rechte braucht
<hashishin_> naja einfach "stelle den zustand vom xx.yy.zzzz wieder her
<hashishin_> mac hat sowas drin soweit ich weiß
<mrkramps> hashishin_: zeitgeist?
<hashishin_> keine ahnung ;-)
<hashishin_> eignet sich nicht zur systemwiederherstellng, oder? also sieht zumindest im artikel nich so aus
<sdx23> dextorien: Wenn du es in einem Terminal startest, wird ganz normal die Abfrage kommen.
<sdx23> dextorien: ohne Terminal musst du natürlich gksudo nutzen
<dextorien> ja aber das ausführen in einem terminal möchte ich ja gerde mit einem script umgehen
<dextorien> gksudo war doch nur für das starten grafischer programme oder nicht?
<sdx23> Script und im Terminal ausführen wiederspricht sich nicht.
<sdx23> Nein, gksudo hat eine graphische Abfrage, was du damit startest ist egal.
<dextorien> ja aber ich würde gerne ohne terminal
<dextorien> ah ok
<dextorien> immer dieses halbwissen aus den büchern :d
<sdx23> Ansicht macht es auch nur Sinn, graphische Programme damit zu starten, das ist richtig. Einfach weil man sonst ja keine Rückmeldung bekommt.
<dextorien> gibt es auch eine möglichkeit ein einzelnen befeh/programm grundsätzlich root rechte zu geben? mir kommt nur die idee mit chmod
<ppq> dextorien: ja, sudoers.. dann kannst du den befehl mit sudo ausführen, ohne nach dem passwort gefragt zu werden. 
<ppq> dextorien: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<dextorien> nice danke
<ppq> und wenn du schonmal dabei bist, kannst du gleich noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo etc. lesen
<dextorien> ich hab noch einige wiki seiten zu lesen :d
<dextorien> ich habe ein ausführbares script mit folgendem inhalt: #!/bin/bash (nächste zeile) gksudo befehl . trotzdem bekomme ich keine reaktion
<hashishin_> ppq ich habs
<ppq> hashishin_: was wars?
<ppq> dextorien: ist $DISPLAY gesetzt in dem terminal wo du das ausführst?
<dextorien> was ist Display?
<ppq> dextorien: gib mal in dem terminal in dem du das ausführst folgendes ein: echo $DISPLAY
<dextorien> ausgabe: :0.0
<ppq> probier mal in deinem script folgendes in der zweiten zeile: DISPLAY=:0.0 gksudo befehl
<ppq> oder: DISPLAY=:0 gksudo befehl
<hashishin_>  
<dextorien> leider keine änderung
<hashishin_> ppq, hatte neulich ne ergonomische tastatur gekauft und den zoomslider zum scrollen umfunktioniert. war schonmal ein akt. dann wollt ich schauen, wie ich die beiden befehle automatisch beim start ausführe und habs in die rc.local geschrieben, davor noch ein sleep weils sonst nich ging
<hashishin_> aber mit sleep 30 lief die ksite zwei tage, zwar ohne den scroller zu aktivieren aber lief. dann aus spass auf 100 gesetzt, aber nich mehr dran gedacht
<hashishin_> hab die zeilen jetzt auskommentiert
<hashishin_> werde ne xx.sh anlegen und einfach so beim start ausführen irgendwie 
<dextorien> ok das problem liegt woanders
<hashishin_> muss ich nochmal lesen wies geht
<hashishin_> aber vielen dank für deine hilfe!!!
<dextorien> mit gksudo gedit gehts, mit dem anderen befehl und den parametern nicht
<dextorien> trotzdem thx
<ppq> hashishin_: hachja, solche sachen zu vergessen kann ne menge kummer bereiten :D
<hashishin_> :(
<hashishin_> also dann, danke nochmal ppq  und viel erfolg bei was auch immer du so treibst :)
<hunggar> hallo, ich wollte das paket gktpod installieren. Leider wird es in synaptic nicht aufgeführt. Wie krieg ich das hin? Nutze Ubuntu 10.04
<k1l> hunggar: weil es gtkpod heisst?
<hunggar> k1l: oops, ja jetzt is es da :-[
<k1l> kein problem
<hunggar> jetzt habe ich gtkpod installiert, leider wird mein ipod nicht erkannt. mit rhythmbox wird er eingelesen. Allerdings wenn ich Lieder rüberkopiere, kann ich diese auf dem Ipod  nicht finden und auch nicht abspielen. Woran kann das liegen?
<ppq> hunggar: der hat doch eine eigene datenbank, vielleicht muss man die irgendwie aktualisieren?
<ppq> (ich weiß nicht wie das geht, hatte sowas noch nie in den fingern)
<k1l> ,ipod? hunggar 
<shetlandpony> hunggar, iPod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod
<hunggar> shetlandpony: da hab ich schon draufgesehen. hat mich aber irgendwie nicht weitergebracht
<C_A_M> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-01
<MisterX> Hallo zusammen
<MisterX> Mir hat's (so glaube ich) irgendwas am GDM oder dem XServer oder so zerschossen
<MisterX> Bei einem Systemstart komme ich exakt bis zum Anmeldebildschirm. Ich höre noch den default-Trommelschlag-"Hier bin ich!"-Ton meines Systems
<MisterX> und dann friert es ein
<MisterX> ich hab's einmal über Alt+Druck+K zum Flackern gebracht
<MisterX> in die textkonsole (Ctrl+F1) komme ich nicht
<MisterX> im recovery mode friert mir das system bei der (richtig old-school-gnomig präsentierten) Meldung ein, meine Grafik wäre für Gnome nicht bereit (oder so)
<MisterX> meine livecd bringt allerdings ein anständiges x auf die reihe
<MisterX> genutztes system ist 10.10 (dürfte lucid sein?), ich hab noch nicht aufs aktuelle hochgesetzt
<MisterX> das letzte mal funktionstüchtig hat sich das system insofern seltsam verhalten, als dass mir (nach einigem betrieb des neu installierten) teamspeak2 die fensterdekorationen verschwunden sind
<MisterX> herunterfahren wollte das system schon garnicht mehr (nichtmal auf den entspr. konsolenbefehl hat's reagiert), beim nächsten systemstart gab es fehler auf der festplatte (wurden allerdings lt fsck behoben, die letzten durchläufe brachten nichts zu tage
<MisterX> nunja, seitdem ist das sys nicht mehr sinnvoll hochgefahren
<MisterX> hat jemand einen tip für mich, wo ich ansetzen könnte?
<MisterX> Hm, der fr00d, der Fuchs und der Frickelpit haben mir schonmal ziemlich geholfen und der nick Nightwolf kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Ebenso dukey
<MisterX> (sorry…)
<MisterX> re
<grossing> MisterX, versuch mal mit STRG-ALT-F1 in die Konsole zu kommen
<MisterX> nein.
<MisterX> klappt nicht
<MisterX> (wie oben [hoffe ich] beschrieben)
<grossing> Oben hast du STRG-F1 geschrieben
<grossing> bewirkt das zusätzliche ALT nichts?
<MisterX> negativ
<MisterX> (sorry, reconnect, andere maschine, kein log hier…)
<MisterX> fakt is: das system friert komplett ein
<MisterX> nichtmal sys-request tut.
<MisterX> also, tut schon. einmal. flackert kurz.
<grossing> hmpf. mom, ich schau mal was
<MisterX> das system ansich scheint in ordnung
<MisterX> (afk)
<grossing> bekommst du beim booten das Auswahlmenü von grub zu sehen?
<MisterX> (re)
<MisterX> ja
<MisterX> ich komm, wie gesagt, bis zum gdm
<MisterX> oder eben zur "grafik will nicht"-meldung vom "recovery"-mode oder wie das heißt…
<grossing> gib bei grub beim starten mal init=2 mit, dann solltest in der Konsole landen
<MisterX> *tries*
<grossing> MisterX, mom
<grossing> nimm    text
<MisterX> grossing: okay, parameter übergebe ich wie?
<MisterX> e drücken?
<grossing> das zu bootende System auswählen. Eigentlich solltest da irgendwo noch die Boot-Optionen mitgeben können
<grossing> ich kann leider nicht schauen
<noobuntu_user> hi ppq
<MisterX> lese mal wiki…
<noobuntu_user> hab das jetz hinbekommen mit der var sache :D 
<MisterX> grossing: ich wühl mich grad durch den entspr wiki-artikel
<MisterX> gib mirn paar min :)
<MisterX> sooo… *ausprobier*
<MisterX> ja, wundervoll
<MisterX> wieder was gelernt
<MisterX> hätt ich das vorher gewusst, hätt ich mir die chroot-aktion sparen können :)
<ubuntuuunoob> aber was hat der ordner root eigentlich im stammverzeichnis zu bedeuten ? root ist ja das stammverzeichnis... 
<grossing> MisterX, und alles steht im Wiki :-)
<MisterX> ja, aber auf die boot-idee bin ich nicht gekommen
<MisterX> ubuntuuunoob: / aber nicht /root
<MisterX> ;9
<ubuntuuunoob> ja ich hab aber auf / nen ordner der root heisst
<MisterX> ubuntuuunoob: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur
<MisterX> bisschen runterscrollen, da stehn nen paar zeilen zu /root
<MisterX> grossing: so. bin jetzt in der konsole.
<ubuntuuunoob> ok, habs gelesen, danke ;) dachte jetz schon kurz ich hab was falsch gemacht
<grossing> MisterX, hm, jetzt solltest mal ausgiebig logs lesen. /var/log sollte da einiges bieten
<MisterX> hab ich vorhin schon.
<MisterX> leider nix besonders
<MisterX> (wie gesagt, war in ner chroot)
<MisterX> bzw. bin generell übern livesystem an die logs ran :/
<grossing> k. Und da war gar nix zu finden?
<grossing> bzw wo hast denn geschaut?
<MisterX> syslog
<MisterX> also, /var/syslog
<MisterX> endigte mit dhcp-kommunikation
<MisterX> keine fehlermeldung, nix
<grossing> mom, ich muß mal schauen welche relevant sein dürften
<MisterX> danke :)
<MisterX> *nebenher erstmal relevante daten sichert*
<MisterX> ^^ unison is schon was feines :D
 * grossing guggt auch nur im wiki, er hat gradf kein aktuelles laufendes Ubuntu *hust*
<MisterX> womit bistn du grad unterwegs, wenn ich fragen darf?
<grossing> eigentlich sollte Xorg.0.log was zu bieten haben
<grossing> hm, ich hab irgend ein altes Ubuntu TLS, und zwei Kisten mit OpenSUSE
<MisterX> hm. suse. lange nicht mehr genutzt…
<MisterX> so.
<MisterX> synchronisation komplett
<MisterX> jetzt kann die thermonukleare explosion im gehäuse ja kommen, die daten sind ja 1 1/2 m weiter nochmal vorhanden :D
<Mestaaz> au ja backup hab ich gleich auch noch vor mir :|
<MisterX> hm. keine zeitstempel…
<MisterX> Mestaaz: naja, nur die basics
<MisterX> dokumente, chatlogs, sachen, die wirklich ärgerlich wären, wenn ich sie verlieren würd
<MisterX> musik? filme? who cares…
<grossing> MisterX, wo auch immer das grad hinsollte... ich glaub in diesen Channel nicht...
<Mestaaz> ich kann hier gleich n backup für n komplettes system einspielen
<Mestaaz> neu aufgesetzt etc^^
<MisterX> Mestaaz: autsch
<MisterX> grossing: "[atiddx] Can not allocate deferred message entry!"
<grossing> setzt die komplette Datei mal bitte in einen pastebin?
<MisterX> ^^ in anbetracht der tatsache, dass das gerade meinen bildschirm füllt (so 50x in einer zeile…) fällt mir das gerade auf, in meinem xorg.0.log
<Mestaaz> MisterX besonderns um die uhrzeit
<MisterX> grossing: gib mir 2min
<MisterX> grossing: http://files.ceterum-censeo.info/Xorg.0.log
<grossing> MisterX, und die /var/log/messages in einen anderen
<MisterX> (es gibt momente, da bin ich echt froh, dass der ftp-konsolen client mein standard-kommunikationsmedium mit meinem server is :D)
<MisterX> kommt
<MisterX> ^^ gleiche url, anderer filename → http://files.ceterum-censeo.info/messages
<mrkramps> MisterX: ist 'n problem mit deinem ATI treiber
<mrkramps> eh, oder eher mit deinem gerätetreiber für die eingabegeräte oO
<MisterX> mrkramps: was sagt dir das? (damit ichs nachvollziehen & verstehen kann)
<mrkramps> bislang sagt dir das soviel wie mir… der Xserver kann scheinbar treiber nicht laden/finden
<MisterX> naja, mir sagt das eigentlich eher nix :)
<grossing> MisterX, bei der Xorg.0.log steht oben eine Erklärung was was bedeutet. (II) ist ein Information, (EE) ist ein Fehler
<grossing> z.B. (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (loader failed, 7)
<grossing> bzw zwei Zeilen vorher: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
<MisterX> *nick*
<mrkramps> MisterX: kannst du zumindest noch in eine konsole booten?
<MisterX> mrkramps: yupp
<MisterX> grossing war so freundlich, meinem nichtdenkenden hirn den tip mit grub und bootflags zu geben… :)
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<MisterX> das is ja fast schon zu einfach :D
<mrkramps> naja, schauen wir mal
<MisterX> jo
<MisterX> aber bloße paketinstallation…
<MisterX> "ist schon die neueste version"
<MisterX> *mal nen reinstall bau*
<mrkramps> MisterX: deine xorg.conf wäre nett
<MisterX> sek
<MisterX> http://files.ceterum-censeo.info/xorg.conf
<mrkramps> ok, das erscheint mir schonmal ok
<mrkramps> MisterX: locate evdev_drv.so
<MisterX> liegt in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
<MisterX> grep auf "evdev" oder "input" durch die ausgabe von lsmod führt nichts zu tage…
<Mestaaz> so backup einspielen kann der auch ohne mich
<Mestaaz> gn8 allerseits
<mrkramps> MisterX: sudo apt-get install libutouch-grail1
<MisterX> Mestaaz: n8
<MisterX> mrkramps: was ist das?
<Mestaaz> dir noch viel Glück MisterX :P
<MisterX> danke
<mrkramps> MisterX: irgendeine bibliothek für gestenerkennung/-steuerung… der sucht danach beim start des xservers
<mrkramps> also zumindest bei dir
<MisterX> ganz abgesehen davon, dass es schon die neueste version ist
<MisterX> ^^ sollte er nicht…
<mrkramps> hm, strange
<MisterX> hachja, mein rechner…
<MisterX> der einzige rechner, den ich je erlebt habe, auf dem ein einstmals funktionierendes windows nicht mehr zu installieren ist…
<mrkramps> du könntest das xserver paket mal neuinstallieren, aber kein plan, ob das was bringt
<MisterX> über reconfigure dann?
<mrkramps> nope :$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<mrkramps> und dahinter dann natürlich das entsprechende paket
<MisterX> keine sorge ;)
<MisterX> ich arbeite eig. nur mit apt-get
<MisterX> ich such nur gerade das paket…?
<MisterX> das steht doch sonst immer ganz oben im artikel… :/
<MisterX> hm.
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<MisterX> xorg
<MisterX> das war zu einfach :/
<MisterX> achso, des einzelne meinst du ;)
<MisterX> hum.
<MisterX> dpkg motzt.
<MisterX> keine dateilisten für die pakete: evolution-indicator, brltty, brltty-x11, ppp, pppconfig
<MisterX> o_O
<MisterX> "nehme an, dass das paket derzeit keine dateien installiert hat" o_O
<grossing> Fremdpakete hast keine reingewürgt?
<MisterX> nicht in letzter zeit
<MisterX> ich hatte heute teamspeak installiert
<MisterX> das ist aber in den regulären quellen
<MisterX> multiverse
<MisterX> das hat in der tat probleme gemacht (siehe eingangsbeschreibung=
<MisterX> hat mir die fenster-dekorationen genommen und so scherze
<MisterX> (und ich hatte nur ne ordentliche sound-ausgabe, wenn nebenher virtual-box lief. WTF?!)
<MisterX> glaub ich rekonfiguriere mal die pakete, die er mir da oben genannt hat…
<MisterX> grad das x11, ppp und pppconfig klingt doch irgendwie… nicht unbedeutend…
<MisterX> so, upgrade & update sind auch durch
<MisterX> ich probier mal nen neustart…
<grossing> lies die gesamten Paketnamen. brltty ist für braille
<MisterX> true enough…
<MisterX> nebenher: die uhr unten rechts im gdm funktioniert noch
<MisterX> strange
<MisterX> …oder auch nicht…
<MisterX> tjoah, also, gdm is immernoch das höchste der gefühle
<grossing> immer noch selber Fehler?
<MisterX> fahre gerade neu hoch
<MisterX> ergo noch keine logs
<MisterX> aber hab keine änderung im verhalten festgestellt
<grossing> ein "YIPPIEH ES GEHT!!" wär mir jetzt iwie lieber gewesen ;-)
<MisterX> :)
<MisterX> mir auch
<MisterX> so, die beiden logfiles sind neu oben
<MisterX> xorg config auch?
<grossing> hm, für mich nicht.
<grossing> schau mal ob die Datei libutouch-grail.so.1 vorhanden ist
<MisterX> negativ
<MisterX> (was der grund sein könnte, weshalb er sich über ihr fehlen beschwert…)
<grossing> jepp. Auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe für was die gut ist. Evtl hat die auch was mit dem Problem zu tun
<MisterX> libutouch-grail1 neu zu installieren hat keinen effekt
<MisterX> file fehlt trotzdem
<MisterX> nebenher: der laptop auf dem ich gerade online bin (ubuntu 11.04) hats in /usr/lib
<grossing> da sollte die auch sein
<MisterX> dann frag ich mich, warum er sie da nich hinbastelt, wenn ich das paket neu installiere
<MisterX> (und v.a. wie sie weggekommen is o_O )
<grossing> eben das überleg ich mir auch gerade
<MisterX> hatte noch nie so viele probleme mit einem rechner wie mit der maschine…
<MisterX> sobald(geld) { kauf($geraet[ordentliches]) }
<grossing> k, ich würd mir die Datei einfach reinprügeln, aber das will ich dir nicht empfehlen weil du dann evtl. keine Hilfe mehr bekommst falls sich einer findet der dir weiterhelfen könnte.
<MisterX> ?
<MisterX> grossing: du meinst ich könnte dinge irreparabel beschädigen?!
<MisterX> oder was meinst du mit "keine hilfe mehr bekommen"?
<grossing> sollte nicht passieren, eigentlich...
<grossing> ich würde am Paketmanager vorbeigehen und die passenden Dateien von Hand einspielen.
<MisterX> *cd wechsel*
<MisterX> …aber?
<grossing> aber dann lieber nicht mehr auf Support nach einer solchen Aktion hoffen, falls was anderes zicken sollte
<MisterX> *seufz*
<MisterX> gut, dass wochenende is
<MisterX> :D
<grossing> es könnte sich später rächen den Paketmanager zu umgehen
<grossing> bei mir noch nicht
<MisterX> naja, ich hab morgen/heute keine vorlesungen
<MisterX> => die nächsten drei tage isses nich so wild, dass mein laptop nur noch über steckdose funktioniert, weil der akku runter is
<grossing> um 15h nochmal ein wenig arbeiten, so bis 0:15h (falls wir solange Lust haben
<MisterX> was machst du?
<MisterX> das klingt iwie nach gastro ;)
<MisterX> (wobei dann 0015 bisschen kurz is…)
<grossing> das werde ich dir gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic beantworten, aber nicht hier
<MisterX> ich mag das garnicht, wenn andere leute bei zurechtweisungen im Recht sind. ;)
<MisterX> anyway, ich probier mal nen purge
<MisterX> und dann nochmal über die paketverwaltung…
<MisterX> okay. sollte man lassen
<MisterX> fetzt den kompletten x weg…
<MisterX> (wobei das nat. auch ne idee wär *G*)
<MisterX> grossing: sinnvoll, den x wegzubügeln und nochmal neu draufzuklatschen?
<grossing> ich bn grad etwas ratlos und will nix vorschlagen was das ganze noch verschlimmert
<MisterX> okay :)
<grossing> ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher ob x wegbügeln und neu einspielen nicht ungeahnte nachwirkungen hat. Vor allem da ich nicht weiß was du alles verbastelt hast ;-)
<MisterX> ne menge.
<MisterX> das sys existiert ja nu schon nen jahr oder so
<MisterX> eig sogar 1 1/2
<MisterX> wollte zum versionssprung eig. neu aufspielen
<MisterX> aber unity… aufm desktop… mit zwei monitoren…
<MisterX> näääh.
<MisterX> und da ich mich noch nicht für nen neuen desktop/windowmanager/wasauchimmer entschieden habe…
<grossing> grmpf. Hätte der Testrechner nicht grad eine leichte Ausfallerscheinung würd ich mal testen.
<MisterX> tja. und jetzt stehe ich vor der großen frage, ob ich jetzt vier tage auf die neue externe platte für dicke backups warte
<MisterX> oder ob ichs einfach probiere
<MisterX> und DANN vier tage warte *g*
<grossing> oder du fragst später so ab ~17h nochmal, da sind meist deutlich mehr Leute mit tieferem Wissen hier
<MisterX> oder das.
<MisterX> ich belästige jetzt erstmal amis
<MisterX> mit schlechtem englisch :)
<grossing> hrhr
<MisterX> könnte auch mit fglrx zu tun haben…
<MisterX> immerhin kommt diese ellenlange panik-meldung (could not allocate…) direkt nach ner fglrx meldung
<MisterX> grossing: nebenher, syslog mault wg des gdm…
<grossing> k
<MisterX> "WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<MisterX> und vorher: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<MisterX> und später noch was mitm "simple greeter" und "not within gtk-window"
<MisterX> könnte doch was am gdm dran sein?
<grossing> maybe. Aber mit dem gdm hab ich eigentlich gar nichts am Hut. Bei mir lief der bisher und ersparte mir tieferes reinbblicken
<MisterX> *nick*
<bullgard4> Welches Programm füllt die Datei .xsession-errors?
<RichyW> habe mythbuntu installiert und möchte jetzt fstab bearbeiten. der standard editor ist doch mousepad? oder sehe ich das falsch. kann diesen nicht öffnen
<claw> RichyW, benutz doch die konsole und "nano"
<claw> also einfach "nano /etc/fstab" ausführen
<RichyW> jep funktioniert gut, aber wieso funktioniert mousepad nicht? ist aber jetzt micht so wichtig
<RichyW> habe eine neue sata festplatte verbaut und will diese jetzt einbinden und danach formatieren, weiß aber nicht wie ich rausfinde welche uuid diese hat
<luchs> RichyW: blkid /dev/sdx
<RichyW> ist die neue dann unter sda zu finden oder auch sdb?
<bullgard4> RichyW: Du kannst auch GParted dazu verwenden. Ob die neue Festplatte sda oder sdb bei Dir heißt, teilt Dir GParted ebenfalls mit. 
<luchs> Jede Partiton hat eine eigene uuid, also sda1, sda2 usw. die Platte findest Du mit fdisk -l
<RichyW> das habe ich gesucht danke
<Cid_Highwind> luchs, wo auf der Festplatte wird denn die UUID definiert?
<geser> müsste Teil der Dateisystem-Metadaten sein
<Cid_Highwind> Und die liegen innerhalb der Partition geser?
<geser> wo ein Dateisystem seine Meta-Daten genau speichert, weiß ich nicht aber es müsste innerhalb der Partition sein
<Cid_Highwind> Ich frage das, weil im wiki zum Kopieren von Partitionen ein Beispiel genannt wird und da steht: " Per "dd" sind die UUIDs von /dev/hda übernommen wurden. Die Festplatte /dev/sda hat jedoch andere UUIDs. Diese werden natürlich nicht erkannt und der PC wird folgerichtig nicht booten. "
<RichyW> welches dateisystem ist zu empfehlen für live tv aufnahmen unter mythtv?
<Cid_Highwind> Wie kann sda andere UUIDS haben als hda, wenn es doch Teil der Partitionen ist?
<geser> welche Wiki-Seite genau?
<Cid_Highwind> dd
<Cid_Highwind> Ändert sich die Partition bei dem Befehl, weil zB auch die Partitionsgrößen unterschiedlich sein können, also sda größer sein kann?
<Cid_Highwind> Und daher hat sda andere UUIDS oder was soll das genau?
<geser> keine Ahnung, auf was sich die Wiki-Seite da bezieht, da ich davon ausgehe, dass bei einem dd sich die UUID nicht ändert
<Cid_Highwind> Könnte es sein, dass man fstab anpassen muss?
<Cid_Highwind> Oder die Partitionstabelle oder so?
<geser> wenn sich die UUID wirklich ändern sollte, dann ja
<RichyW> irgendwo habe ich gelesen das sich die uuid nach jedem format ändert, weiß aber nicht ob es das ist was ihr meint
<geser> soweit meine Kenntnisse über die Partitionstabelle reichen, dann steht da nur, wo die Partition anfängt, wo sie endet, ein paar Flags und noch der FS-Typ
<Cid_Highwind> Könnte das Problem mit den UUIDs sich auf den Bootloader beziehen oder die /etc/fstab? Dass da dann falsche Eintragungen sind und deshalb Ubuntu nicht startet?
<geser> der boot-loader (grub) nutzt die UUID nur, um die Partition mit seinen Dateien zu finden (z.B. für das Menü)
<geser> wenn man seine root-Partition kopiert hat, sollte man den grub auf der neuen Festplatte neu installieren (sofern kam von dieser Kopie starten möchte)
<Cid_Highwind> geser "root-Partition kopiert" meint z.B. den im Artikel genannten dd Befehl?
<Cid_Highwind> Und was, wenn man auf der Zielpartition ein ext3 oder 4 Dateisystem angelegt hat und einfach alle Dateien von der allten Rootpartition dateibasiert rüberkopiert?
<Cid_Highwind> Würde dann Dein Vorschlag auch funktionieren?
<geser> Cid_Highwind: wenn du mit cp die Dateien kopierst, dann musst du hinterher schauen, dass die UUID in /etc/fstab hinterher wieder stimmt
<geser> und wenn man seine Daten auf eine andere Festplatte umzieht, von der man starten möchte, dürfte es fast immer eine gute Idee sein den Bootloader (grub) neu zu installieren
<Cid_Highwind> Ist das aufwendig? Oder klappt das normalerweise leicht? 
<Cid_Highwind> Da muss man per Chroot rein und dann update grub2 oder so machen nicht wahr?
<Cid_Highwind> Ach... das kann man ja nachlesen. Wenn man aber den MBR kopiert und alle Festplatten als Images zurüchschreibt, dann sollte das System ja normalerweise starten
<geser> da ich es bisher nicht gebraucht habe, weiß ich nicht wie aufwändig oder leicht so ein Umzug ist
<Cid_Highwind> OK, jetzt echt nur noch eine Sache: in dd steht "Festplatte klonen", wenn man das Image einer ganzen Platte komprimiere, solle man sich die Startpositionen der Partitionen aufschreiben. Aber warum? Wenn man ein solches Image zurückschreibt, wird doch auch die Partitionstabelle im MBR zurückgeschrieben bzw. die Partitionsangaben am Anfang einer erweiterten Partition.
<Cid_Highwind> Wozu also diese Notiz?
<Cid_Highwind> Wenn ich also von einer 300GB Festplatte mit ein paar Partitionen insgesamt ein komprimiertes Image mache, kann ich dann nicht ein solches komprimiertes Image an dd geben, es schreibt dann MBR und alle Partitionen zurück und Ubuntu lässt sich neu starten?
<mgolisch> Cid_Highwind: doch
<Cid_Highwind> mgolisch, und warum steht dann dieser Kommtar dort? "Komprimiert man ein solches Festplattenimage, wie im folgenden Absatz beschrieben, noch zusätzlich mit gzip, so sollte man vorher die Ausgabe von fdisk -lu speichern und mit der gesicherten Imagedatei zusammen aufheben."
<Cid_Highwind> Einfach damit man WEISS, wie groß einzelne Partitionen auf der Festplatte waren?
<mgolisch> evtl
<mgolisch> ka
<Cid_Highwind> Weil man ja ein Festplattenimage nicht immer insgesamt zurückschreiben muss, sondern vielleicht nur eine einzelne Partition daraus?
<Cid_Highwind> (zurückschreiben möchte)
<mgolisch> vermutlich, weil ohne es ganz zu entpacken kann man das dann halt nicht loop mounten um wieder an die partitonen zu kommen
<mgolisch> da hilft es dann wenn man weiss wo die partitionen anfangen
<Cid_Highwind> mgolisch, wenn ich aber mit dd den MBR kopiere und jeweils komprimierte Partitionsimages von den primären Partitionen und eines von der erweiterten Partion sichere, dann kann ich die Festplatte theoretisch durch den Datenwolf drehen und nach dem Wiederaufspielen des MBR und der vier Images ist alles wieder wie vorher und Ubuntu lässt sich starten?
<mgolisch> sollte so sein ja
<Cid_Highwind> Und wenn ich meine Platte wegschmeiße und MBR und danach die vier Images auf eine größere Platte schreibe, dann sollte Ubuntu auch starten und ich habe am Schluss noch Platz, um die erweiterte Partition zu vergrößern?
<Cid_Highwind> (nach dem MBR zurückschreiben sollte ich dann doch mit einem LIVE-System ein /dev/sda1,  /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3 und /dev/sda4 sehen oder?
<Cid_Highwind> Und nach dem zurückschreiben von sda4 müssten dann doch auch meine logischen Partitionen für swap, home und root wieder sichtbar sein? Und da kann ich dann auch spätere Partitionssicherungen für sda5 bzw. 6 oder 7 reinschreiben?
<koegs> ja, ja, ja
<koegs> ich empfehle dir ne virtuelle maschine zum testen anstatt hier seit zwei tagen ums selbe thema den channel vollzuschreiben
<affenbert> Moin, hab ein Problem. Ich verwende Xubuntu 11.04 und hab mir zusätzlich icewm installiert. Wenn ich diesen beim einlogen auswähle, dann wird der Bildschrim kurz schwarz und anschießend komm ich wieder zum Loginbereich. Weiß jemand was das Problem sein könnte? Die Pakete hab ich schon mal neu installiert.
<stephanmg> guck mal ins log
<affenbert> in welches log-file?
<bullgard4> Aus welchem Grund gibt es einen Prozess Xorg auf meinem Ubuntu 10.04, aber nicht auf meinem Ubuntu 11.04?
<innerand_> Wenn ich mittels dd ein System auf eine andere HD Spiele, dann wird die neue HD (afaik) doch eine neue UUID bekommen. Reicht es aus diese in der fstab zu korrigieren oder muss ich da auch noch wo anders ran?
<koegs> innerand_: wenn du die komplette platte per dd kopierst, dann ändert sich die UUID nicht
<innerand_> Ok, danke dir. 
<innerand_> Das heißt die UUID steht im FS?
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> die uuid hat nichts mit der partition zu tun
<mgolisch> sondern mit dem filesystem
<joschi> bullgard4: weil sich der name geändert hat
<bullgard4> joschi: Welcher Name änderte sich in welchen namen?
<innerand_> Wenn ich jetzt das System auf eine SSD "spiegeln" will, soll man das ja nicht mit dd machen. Macht es hier Sinn den MBR zu sichern, bzw wie kommt windows7 damit klar wenn ich nur die Dateien kopiere?
<dadrc> → ##windows
<innerand_> Also den MBR kann ich ja mit grub ja rel. einfach wieder reinschreiben
<innerand_> ist dualboot, ich denke das passt schon eher hier rein als in #windows
<dadrc> Naja, nicht, wenn es um die Fähigkeit von Windows 7 geht, ohne MBR-Einträge zu funktionieren
<dadrc> Das wird hier wohl eher niemand wissen
<innerand_> also den MBR "nimmt" sich afaik bei einem dualboot ohnehin grub
<deem> windows benutzt aber seit windows 7 ein lustiges zusätzliches partitiönschen, ohne das windows nicht booten wird
<innerand_> nicht wenn man die partionen vor der w7 installation manuel anlegt
<innerand_> *partitionen
<deem> innerand_: du weißt, was auf dieser kleine partition enthalten ist?
<innerand_> nichts, weil es sie bei mir nicht gibt.
<innerand_> aber normalerweise die boot files
<deem> und wie bootet dann dein windows?
<innerand_> wenn man die NTFS partition vor der W7 installation manuel anlegt, dann erstellt windows anstelle der Partition einen ordner
<fazer> hallo, ich möchte mir gerne vmware installieren auf meinem ubuntu 11.04, mache es nach der anleitung ausm wiki, hab vmware server runtergeladen und versuche es nun zu installieren, jetzt kommen ein haufen fragen, die ich laut wiki einfach mit "Enter" beantworten soll. jetzt komm ich gerade leider nicht weiter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401207/
<innerand_> ohne da jetzt wirklich Ahnung von zu haben würde ich sagen du musst die Linux headers installieren
<innerand_> bzw den Pfad dorthin angeben
<dadrc> Bei Ubuntu steht die Kernelversion mit im Pfad
<dadrc> Bei 11.04 müsste das /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8/include/ sein
<Cid_Highwind> innerand_, ist es vielleicht eine Option für Dich, erst mit Gparted die SSD zu partitionieren, ein Partitionsimage Deiner Win7 Partition z.B. mit qt4-fsarchiver zu machen oder die Win7 Ordner Dateibasiert zu sichern und dann Ubuntu mit Remastersys zu installieren?
<dadrc> Wenn du, wie eben richtig erwähnt, das HEaderpaket installiert hast
<innerand_> Cid_Highwind, also zuerst partitionieren hatte ich jedenfalls vor. Remastersys sagt mir jetzt nichts aber ich seh mir das mal an
<fazer> dadrc: läuft nicht. er spuckt diese fehlermeldung aus http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401212/
<k1l_> fazer: sind die headers installiert? apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Cid_Highwind> innerand_,  hab ich vor ein paar Tagen benutzt und selbst die einzelnen Applets im Panel wurden richtig gesetzt. Kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Du musst danach aber vielleicht den Startupmaner anpassen und Dein /var/cache/apt wird z.B. geleert.
<fazer> k1l_: ne, er sagt, er wäre auf der aktuellsten version http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401217/
<Cid_Highwind> Sagt mal, wisst ihr, ob irgendwo .debs für Antivir verfügbar sind?
<Denny_Crane> moin
<bullgard4> Cid_Highwind: Diese Frage kannst Du Dir selbst beantworten bei Benutzung von Synaptic.
<joschi> ah, synptic kennt alle PPAs? muss eine neue funktion sein
<deem> Cid_Highwind: ausserdem ist es sehr unfreundlich hier zu fragen, wenn du in #ubuntu die antwort bereits erhalten hast
<Cid_Highwind> deem, das hatte ich aber nicht.
<deem> Cid_Highwind: ich bin doch in dem channel. ich sehs doch. ausserdem ist der erste hit bei google, wenn du nach "antivir linux" suchst, genau der den du haben willst
<deem> wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum man unbedingt antivir haben will. wo es doch so viele antiviren programem nativ, ohne ppa für ubuntu gibt
<Cid_Highwind> Ich hatte hier erstens vorher gefragt und zweitens ist die Antwort von bullgard4 ja falsch.
<innerand_> so viele? also mir fällt hier eigentlich nur claimav (oder so ähnlich) ein
<deem> innerand_: naja. es gibt noch ein paar mehr :D
<Cid_Highwind> deem, ich habe hier keinen timelog,aber bin mir recht sicher, hier die Frage vorher gestellt zu haben.
<Cid_Highwind> deem, und Deine Antwort stimmt auch nicht.
<innerand_> aber die sollen afaik nicht wirklich aktuell sein (also zumindest nicht so wie antivir)
<deem> Cid_Highwind: meine antwort stimmt nicht? willst du einen screenshot?
<Cid_Highwind> Ja bitte
<Cid_Highwind> Bei mir kommt da ein Downloadangebot von Chip
<Cid_Highwind> Und da wird ein tar.gz Archiv angeboten
<deem> ok ok. es ist der . hit
<deem> 7.
<LetoThe2nd> ein einziger blick auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/antivir und die genannte installationprozedure/krankheit zeigt, dass man davon so grossen abstand wie irgend möglich halten sollte.
<Cid_Highwind> der 7. ist bei mir Antivir im uu Wiki und deshalb habe ich hier nachgefragt, ob es .debs gibt.
<deem> Cid_Highwind: ich sagte auch nicht, dass es dort .deb archive gibt. ich sagte, dass ist das was du haben willst. so gemeint, dass es deine frage beantwortet
<Cid_Highwind> Im wiki steht nichts von einem deb,  glaube ich.
<deem> eben!
<deem> es gibt keins
<Denny_Crane> wozu will man überhaupt auf nem linux ein antivir...? o_O
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, das kann man benutzen, um ein Windows auf dem System mitzusichern oder um einfach ein Bootmedium für Datensicherung und Entgiftung zu erstellen.
<Cid_Highwind> deem, danke, wenn es keins gibt, dann ist das eben so.
<Cid_Highwind> Ich habe bei mir ClamAV drauf und auf meinem Windows die Security Essentials und denke, das reicht. Aber ich dachte, wenn man mal jemandem helfen will, der Viren hat, dann wäre nen Antivir auf dem Remastersys Stick sicherlich ganz gut.
<Cid_Highwind> Und die Installation im Wiki, die ja selber warnt, vielleicht nicht aktuell zu sein, sieht ja gruselig aus. Und das will ich dem System nicht antun.
<koegs> oder man nutzt einfach die avira live cd, aber das ist offtopic
<Denny_Crane> Cid_Highwind: reicht doch aus wenn du auf deinem win nen scanner hast und ne boot cd kriegst aus jeder pc zeitschrift hinterhergeworfen
<LetoThe2nd> Cid_Highwind: zum thema "wie helfen ich windowsern mit viren" treten wir das thema bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic breit, aber ein wundervolles stichwort zum lesen, sehen und auch kaufen wäre desinfec't. kommt bestimmt bald wieder.
<Cid_Highwind> Denny_Crane, ich habe Acronis Boot CD übrigens ausgetestet und finde es persönlich ganz furchtbar, weil es sich nicht zu bemühen scheint, zu zeigen, was es überhaupt macht.
<koegs> auch das gehört hier nicht hin...
<Denny_Crane> koegs: schon per pm am klären ;)
<Denny_Crane> weiß jemand von ner möglichkeit um meinen mail server bwusst mit spam zu füttern um zu gucken wie gut mein spamfilter funktioniert?
<joschi> Denny_Crane: z. B. http://untroubled.org/spam/
<joschi> Denny_Crane: generell hilft auch eine suche nach "spam archive OR corpus"
<innerand_> kann man dd pausieren. bzw abbrechen und später fortsetzten?
<innerand_> also kann ich es so abbrechen, dass es mir sagt was es als letztes kopiert hat?
<joschi> innerand_: jein
<joschi> innerand_: du kannst, wenn du USR1 an den prozess schickst zwar statistiken bekommen (z. b. wieviele bytes verarbeitet wurden), aber selbst ein direkt danach gesendetes TERM oder KILL signal  wird nicht "sofort" den prozess beenden
<joschi> innerand_: wenn du den rechner zwischendrin nicht neustartest oder die shell, in der dein dd läuft, beendest, kannst du auch einfach den prozess mit Strg+Z pausieren
<joschi> innerand_: und mit `fg` dann wieder in den vordergrund holen
<bullgard4> joschi: " [10:37]	<bullgard4>	joschi: Welcher Name änderte sich in welchen Namen?"
<innerand_> k
<innerand_> dd meint mit GB tatsächlich 10^9 bytes oder? 
<innerand_> ich hab am ende der HD unpartitionierten bereich. Wenn ich dd jetzt abbreche und bereits in den unpartitionierten bereich bin müsste es doch eigentlich egal sein oder kommt da nochmal ein HD Ende oder sowas?
<solcero> Moin, gibt es einen Befehl wo ich in der Console sehen kann welche Auflösung die Bildschirme haben die an dem Gerät angeschlossen sind?
<Frickelpit> xrandr
<solcero> danke
<Cid_Highwind> Hallo, sagt mal, kann man Remastersys eigentlich auch von einer Live CD oder einem Live USB aus durchführen?
<ppq> Cid_Highwind: ja, natürlich
<ppq> Cid_Highwind: du brauchst halt platz zum zwischenspeichern...
<ppq> für den musst du irgendwie sorgen. aber generell ist das kein problem
<Cid_Highwind> ppq, Remastersys legt seine Daten ja in /home/remastersys rein. Denkst Du, man kann auch zB einen großen USB Stick oder einen Ordner auf einer internen oder externen Festplatte freizugeben?
<Cid_Highwind> -zu
<Cid_Highwind> Also... das Menü ist ja sehr spartanisch. Ich frage mich, wie man z.B. einen Ordner in meinem Festplattenordner /home/cid/Remastertemp freigeben kann.
<Cid_Highwind> Wenn ich ne Live CD habe, dann müsste dieser Ordner ja in media/
<Cid_Highwind> Oh... naja, er muss ja standardmäßig nen Mountpoint haben und physikalisch ja irgendwo auf /dev/sda7 oder so liegen
<ppq> genau, du kannst einfach irgendwas nach /home/cid/Remastertemp mounten. 
<ppq> ,mount? Cid_Highwind
<ppq> außerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass man auch irgendwie ein anderes verzeichnis als zwischenlager angeben kann
<ppq> nanu, pony tot? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<Cid_Highwind> OK, ich seh mal kurz ins Menü von Rematersys
<Cid_Highwind> ppq, man kann in Remastersys eine Working directory angeben. Da kann ich dann zB einfach einen Ordner auf einer USB Festplatte mit ntfs Partition angeben oder?
<ppq> Cid_Highwind: ja
<C_A_M> mahlzeit
<bullgard4> Warum gibt es einen Prozess Xorg in Ubuntu 10.04, aber keinen in Ubuntu 11.04? 
<Denny_Crane> joschi: danke :) sowas in der art suchte ich ;)
<raptorninja> tach 
<raptorninja> ich hab gerade mein ubuntu 10.10 upgedatet und jetzt bekomme ich kein grafisches login screen mehr
<raptorninja> gibt es da eine anleitung irgendwo wie ich das beheben kann ?
<k1l> kommt gar nichts? kannst du dich mit strg+alt+f1 auf ner konsole einloggen?
<Guest83539> hi
<Guest83539> kann mir mal einer erklären wie man die konsole benutzt
<Guest83539> bitte
<ppq> Guest83539: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell
<Guest83539> danke
<raptorninja> wie kann ich den gnome login screen noch starten auser mit gdm start ?
<bullgard4> raptorninja: sudo service gdm start.
<raptorninja> der sagt das es leuft
<raptorninja> kann es sein das bei dem sysupdate kernel update war und etwas mit dem nvidia treiber ned staimmt
<raptorninja> weil der muss ja dan neu konfigueriert werden soweit ich das weis
<bullgard4> raptorninja: "[14:09]	<k1l>	kommt gar nichts? kannst du dich mit strg+alt+f1 auf ner konsole einloggen?"
<mgolisch> mach halt mal sudo service gdm restart
<raptorninja> klar das geht also shell ist da
<mgolisch> und evtl einfach mal das logfile lesen vom xserver
<mgolisch> da steht sicher drin was schief laeuft
<raptorninja> ich wett was das is der nvidia treiber
<k1l> raptorninja: wenn du den treiber per hand dazwischenfummelst selber schuld
<k1l> nutzte den aus den offiziellen quellen. der bleibt auch beim kernel update erhalten
<raptorninja> nein hab ich nicht mit der hand installier sonst hät ich ihn einfach neu installiert jetzt 
<k1l> also welche graka? welcher treiber und wie installiert? was sagt das log? kommt gar nichts?
<raptorninja> so  danke leute ffunkt wider hab einfach sudo apt-get -f install nvidia-current gemacht und  is alles wider beim alten :D sweet 
<raptorninja> bye
<k1l> also nen normales upgrade mit normalem treiber war das dann aber nicht. aber naja
<bullgard4> Warum gibt es einen Prozess Xorg in Ubuntu 10.04, aber keinen in Ubuntu 11.04? 
<apollo13> weil du nicht lesen kannst
<szal> bullgard4: root      1434  3.5  1.0 151532 44172 tty7     Ss+  14:26   0:51 /usr/bin/X :0 vt7 -nr -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-YqFqrb <- reicht der net?
<bullgard4> szal: Warum wird dieser Prozess vom System Monitor unter 10.04 als "Xorg" angezeigt, unter 11.04 aber nicht?
<szal> bullgard4: kann ich dir net beantworten, ich hatte nie 10.04
<bullgard4> hm
<apollo13> er wird im 11.04 auch als xorg angezeigt, zumindest via ps, system monitor interessiert doch eh keine person
 * szal hat per ps keinen Prozess namens 'xorg'
<apollo13> root      1728  1711  4 13:58 tty7     00:02:29 /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-semsD3/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<szal> szal77@zalle:~$ ps aux | grep -i xorg
<szal> szal77    2392  0.0  0.0   9132  1052 pts/1    S+   14:49   0:00 grep --color=auto -i xorg
<szal> szal77@zalle:~$
<ppq>  /usr/bin/X :0 vt7 -br -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-pq1ODa
<apollo13> nett, ich hab Xorg :)
<ppq> ist doch völlig egal, wie die x binary heißt
<apollo13> indeed
<szal> klar
<joschi> so, jetzt führt mal jeder schnell `ls -l /usr/bin/X` aus und dann is gut
<bullgard4> Dann ist lange nicht gut. Die Frage bleibt, wieso System Monitor diesen Prozess nicht anzeigt.
<apollo13> warum fragst das uns, wir verwenden die console^^
<apollo13> und die antwort hast wennst dir den ps output anguckst
<eminor> X  is the generic name for the X Window System display server.  It is frequently a link or
<eminor>        a copy of the appropriate server binary for driving the most frequently used server  on  a
<eminor> oh, sorry :D
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Unter Windows war es möglich, das ICQ-Fenster so an den Bildschirmrand zu schieben, dass alle anderen Fenster diesen Bereich nicht mehr als Teil des Bildschirms ansahen. Also wenn man ein Fenster "maximiert" hat hat es nicht den ganzen Bildschirm ausgefüllt, sondern nur den Bereich, der nicht vom ICQ-Fenster belegt war. Kann man so was unter Unity mit Pidgin machen? 
<ppq> RedNifre: ja, dazu musst du son plugin aktivieren
<RedNifre> Ein Pidgin-Plugin oder ein Unity-Plugin?
<ppq> achso, hatte grad nen denkfehler
<RedNifre> Ich kann danach leider schlecht googlen, da ich gar nicht weiß wie man diese Funktion nennt.
<RedNifre> Also geht es jetzt oder nicht? :/
<k1l> gute frage. devilspie gibts als plugin für compiz. aber ob der sowas kann k.a.
<RedNifre> Nun gut, frage ich halt in nem Jahr nochmal. Macht's gut!
<k1l> die frage blieb die letzten beiden jahre unbeantwortet. vlt solltest du da mal einen request bei unity/ubuntu/pidgin einreichen
<jokrebel> hi
<Macolazius> hi @ll !
<Macolazius> ich bekomme unter wine kein audio zum laufen! 
<Macolazius> wine version 1.3.15
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Kennst das schon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WINE#Kein-Sound-in-manchen-Programmen
<Macolazius> nö, noch nich ;)
<Macolazius> ok, nur hab ich keine ahnung, wie ich dieses script zum starten von wine benutze... kannste mir nen tip geben ?
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Wenn Du die Wine-Konfiguration öffnest funktioniert da auch der Testsound-Button nicht?
<Macolazius> genau
<Macolazius> not implemented yet kommt dann
<Macolazius> bei alsa
<Macolazius> und bei anderen kommt sound test failed
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Dort auch schon die jeweils anderen Treiber probiert?
<Macolazius> hatter
<Macolazius> keiner haut hin
<jokrebel> Macolazius: "Anwenden" drücken wurde nicht vergessen jeweils?
<Macolazius> nene, hab jedesmal anwenden gedrückt
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Die genau Fehlermeldung bei drücken von "Test Sound" bitte.
<Macolazius> mom
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Und starte das Konfigurationsprogramm vielleicht auch mal aus dem Terminal heraus. (winecfg)
<Macolazius> ok, bei druck auf test sound passiert garnix... aber wenn ich auif einstellungen klicke kommt: Fixme: Launching audio control panel  not implemented yet.
<Macolazius> no master control found on HDA Nvidia
<jokrebel> Macolazius: das ist hier aber auch so - sound kommt aber trotzdem. Aus ubuntu heraus geht der Sound immer und überall?
<Macolazius> ja
<Macolazius> was hat jetz wieder nvidia mit meinem sound zutun
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Die Soundhardware wird auch nicht gerade durch andere Sachen benutzt -> blockiert?
<Macolazius> nope
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Hmm - beende Wine und benenne mal in Deinem /home das Verzeichnis .wine in .wine-old um. Und dann versuch es nochmal, dann müsste eine neue .wine kreiert werden.
<Macolazius> ok, versuch ich
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Ansonstens fällt mir auch nur noch die Homepage ein: http://www.winehq.org/
<Macolazius> so, geht auch nich.. :(
<Macolazius> auf der page hab ich nix hilfreiches gefunden.. hmm
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Da gibt es auch ein Forum in dem man posten kann. Und Wine hat auch nen eigenen IRC-Channel IIRC.
<Macolazius> ahja.. kennst du den grad auswendiug ?
<Macolazius> :D
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Auswendig nicht aber ich schau mal …
<Macolazius> ich sehe grad, die wine 1.3.15 die ich habe is ne beta version... 
<deem> innerhalb meines userverzeichnisses, welches ich mit apache und mod_userdir eingebunden habe werdne php dateien heruntergeladen, anstatt sie zu öffnen. ich habe schon im wiki die datei /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf bearbeitet, aber es werden die dateien immernoch heruntergeladen.
<jokrebel> Macolazius: #winehq ... 169 Anwesende
<Macolazius> letzte stable is aber 1.2 , meinste das würde trotzdem besser laufen ? ;)
<Macolazius> weiss grad nich genau, welche version sinnvoll is :D
<dr_evil> na toll, jetzt wollte ich rausgehen, aber es regnet schon wieder
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Wo hast die denn her? 
<deem> dr_evil: falscher channel :P
<Macolazius> software center
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Fremdquellen aktiv? Welche Ubuntu-Version?
<Macolazius> 11.04 x64
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Also ich hab hier überall Wine 1.2.2 und da läuft der Sound. Keine Ahnung aus welch dubiosen Quellen Du 1.3.15 hast. Paste uns mal Deine Paketquellenliste bitte.
<sepp> ich habe probleme mit einer schnittstellenkarte usb3.0 auf pcie. Sie wird in 9.10 nicht erkannt.
<jokrebel> Macolazius: ---   grep '^http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:blank:]]*[^#[:blank:' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list   --- siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list#Liste-aller-Quellen
<jokrebel> Macolazius: leider falsch dargestellt --- siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list#Support
<dadrc> sepp, der Support für 9.10 ist vor ein paar Monaten ausgelaufen, du solltest dringend updaten.
<Macolazius> ok, ich schau da dann ma nach, muss erstma weg.. danke vorerst
<sepp> dadrc: Ja, aber unter 11.04 wird sie auch nicht erkannt
<dadrc> War auch kein Vorschlag zur Lösung des speziellen Problems, nur als Hinweis. Du hast da ein System, das keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr kriegt.
<sepp> dadrc: weiss ich
<dadrc> Na, dann ist gut.
<ppq> sepp: installier mal 11.04 und führ 'lspci | grep 3.0' aus und sag uns was da steht
<ppq> oder 10.04, ist für dich besser geeignet
<ppq> da du ja anscheinend dein ubuntu ohne updates lange fahren willst
<sepp> lspci liefert nichts. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Booten der pci slot 0 x16 angezeigt wird, der slot x1, in dem die Karte steckt, aber nicht. Muesste der slot angezeigt werden?
<Macolazius> jokrebel, wieder da
<Macolazius> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/425932/
<Macolazius> ist es das , was du wolltest ?
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Und ein "apt-cache show wine" bitte.
<Macolazius> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/425934/
<jokrebel> Macolazius: Wo siehst Du dass Du " wine 1.3.15 beta" nutzt? Paste das doch bitte auch mal - notfalls als Screenshot.
<Macolazius> ich habs vorhin deinstalliert und wine 1.2 drauf gehaun
<Macolazius> ist mit dem sound allerdings der selbe effekt
<jokrebel> Macolazius: ISt das vielleicht ne USB-Soundkarte bzw. USB-Boxen/Headset?
<Macolazius> nee
<Macolazius> asus p7p55d-e board onboard sound
<dAnjou> ich hab hier unter natty + classic immer wieder das problem, dass auf die falsche arbeitfläche geführt werde, wenn ein fenster mit einem sehr sehr sehr geringen teil auf einer benachbarten arbeitsfläche liegt und ich es mit dem scale-plugin auswähle. kann man da was machen?
<dAnjou> hmm, ist nur bei nem ganz bestimmten vorgang so. muss das bei der nächsten gelegenheit erstmal reproduzieren.
<jokrebel> Macolazius: sorry - keine weiteren Ideen (und vermutlich auch kein Ubuntu-Problem…). Versuchs im winehq-Forum oder IRC-Channel. Viel Erfolg!
<Macolazius> k, danke trotzdem für den versuch
<apricot123> hi - Openfire 3.7.0 auf Ubuntu 10.10 läuft. User angelegt. Clients mit Spark 2.6.2 und Pidgin 2.7.0. Jeder user kann einloggen. Im server online. Aber: bei jedem client sind alle anderen user offline.
<Sandreas> Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand von euch schonmal eine Soundgraph iMon Fernbedienung mit Lirc zum Laufen gebracht?
<deem> ,frag? Sandreas 
<shetlandpony> Sandreas: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Sandreas> Also, ich habe eine iMon rm100 Fernbedienung und die wird auch erkannt
<Sandreas> Allerdings funktionieren bestimmte Tasten nicht
<Sandreas> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die als HID erkannt wird. 
<Sandreas> irw erkennt die Tastendrücke nicht
<Sandreas> starte ich irw mit dem Socket, klappts
<Sandreas> (irw /dev/lircd)
<Sandreas> Ich habe kein /dev/lirc0 oder ähnliches
<Sandreas> Kann mir jemand einige Ansätze sagen, wie man das Problem umgehen kann?
<Sandreas> 1. würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich verhindere, dass das Gerät als HID erkannt iwrd
<Sandreas> (Ubuntu 11.04)
<Sandreas> 2. würde ich gerne die Tasten so belegen können, das ich damit Programme starte.
<Sandreas> Ich habe jetzt nahezu alle Einstellungsversuche durch, die ich in diversen Foren gefunden habe, daher wäre es schön, wenn sich jemand, der sich mit Lirc auskennt, mit mir gemeinsam durchgeht, was ich falsch mache (/etc/lirc/hardware.conf, lircd.conf, inputlirc, etc.)
<Sandreas> Hat jemand Zeit?
<dAnjou> das schon, aber ahnung offenbar nich
<jokrebel> ,geduld? Sandreas
<shetlandpony> Sandreas: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Sandreas> Aye Caramba, gleich zwei Rügen ;) sry
<Sandreas> Ich hab zeit, also wenn jemand kann, einfach melden.
<Sandreas> Ich idle mal rum
<jokrebel> Sandreas: ggf. ist sowas dann auch in nem Forenbeitrag gut/besser aufgehoben.
<Sandreas> jokrebel: Das würde ich dann machen, aber ich brauch halt interaktive Hilfe
<Sandreas> von nem Experten
<Sandreas> Sonst zieht sich das Frage-Antwort-Spiel über Tage
<jokrebel> Sandreas: www.lirc.org oder auch #lirc gäb es noch…
<Sandreas> jokrebel: Gute Idee
<Sandreas> Danke
<jokrebel> gerne
<dadrc> Sandreas, gleich vorweg, allzuviel weiß ich nicht darüber, aber hast du mal mit xev geguckt, was passiert, wenn du die Tasten drückst?
<Sandreas> dadrc: Nope, folgt sogleich. Mom
<dadrc> Denn wenn da irgendwelche sinnvollen Events ankommen, kannst du die direkt zum Programme starten benutzen
<noriXX> Hi
<Sandreas> dadrc: Jopp. Kommen Events.
<Sandreas> Dann schau ich mal bei Google, wie man das nutzt
<Sandreas> Kannste mir vielleicht n Tipp geben?
<dadrc> Gnome?
<Sandreas> Ist Ubuntu 11.04 nicht Unity?
<dadrc> Joa
<dadrc> Moment, dann werf ich eben den Laptop an und guck was nach.
<noriXX> ich bin gerade etwas über meine prozessor anzahl verwirrt: ich habe ein lenovo u160 mit "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       U 520" wenn ich "less /proc/cpuinfo  | grep processor" ausführe bekomme ich jedoch 4 cpu's  "0-3" ausgegeben. 
<dadrc> Sandreas: Guck mal im Kontrollzentrum, da sollte es eigentlich einen Eintrag für Tastaturkürzel geben
<deem> auf meinem alten rechner hat wine unter "Anwendungen" immer schön eine Kategorie "wine" angelegt, aber als ich es eben installiert habe nicht mehr. Ich hätte die aber gern wieder da drin, weil es sehr blöd ist Outlook jedesmal per Terminal zu starten.
<noriXX> laut intel: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47554  hat er jedoch nur 2 kerne
<dadrc> noriXX, Hyperthreading
<Sandreas> dadrc: Danke, vielleicht ist dadurch mein Problem schon gelöst
<Sandreas> Dann mappe ich einfach alle Events per Hand auf Tastatureingaben um
<Sandreas> Super. Das könnte Klappen
<Sandreas> Danke
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, wenn das nur für Programmstarts ist, kannst du das da auch direkt machen
<dadrc> Aber das kriegste schon hin =)
<noriXX> ok, noch eine frage zu intel turbo boost, funktioniert es unter linux ?
<devcow> Hallo, ich kann in unity 11.04 nicht oben nach programmen suchen die suche will gar nicht auch die optionen internet anwendungen usw. klicke ich und nix passiert. Brauch mal einen Rat ;-)
<noriXX> die Prozessoren zeigen nämlich max 1.066 an
<deem> auf meinem alten rechner hat wine unter "Anwendungen" immer schön eine Kategorie "wine" angelegt, aber als ich es eben installiert habe nicht mehr. Ich hätte die aber gern wieder da drin, weil es sehr blöd ist Outlook jedesmal per Terminal zu starten.
<Wedelwolf> Komisch. Welcher version von wine? weil ich hab glaub dieselbe und da krieg ich das menue
<deem> Wedelwolf: 1.1.42-0ubuntu4
<deem> quatsch :D die hier 1.2.2-0ubuntu2~lucid1
<Wedelwolf> XD
<Wedelwolf> die hab ich auch. Und das Menue ist so vorhanden: Wine -> dann ne auflistung und n weiteres Menue -> Programme
<deem> genau. das hätt ich auch gern nochmal
<deem> bei mir is aber keins da
<deem> unter /usr/share/applications ist das ganze wine gedöns aber drin
<jokrebel> deem: Schon mal geschaut ob das Menü nur einfach inaktiv ist.
<deem> jokrebel: jupp. es taucht da gar nicht auf
<jokrebel> deem:  Ich meine bei "System - Einstellungen - Hauptmenü"
<deem> jokrebel: ja, das meinte ich auch
<zahnersatz> Hallo, folgendes Problem: Mein Kopfhörerausgang funktioniert nicht. Es gibt auch nirgendwo eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit dazu, weder bei den normalen Audioeinstellungen noch bei alsamixer oder pavucontrol.
<zahnersatz> Nutze ubuntu 11.04
<zahnersatz> 64bit
<zahnersatz> Stecke ich einen Kopfhörer an passiert gar nichts. Ton kommt einfach weiter über die Lautsprecher, die Kopfhörer bleiben stumm
<devcow> Kann mir jemand sagen warum die Unity Desktop Suche bei mir nicht funktioniert?
<jabba_> tach
<jabba_> ich versuche mich grade in xdmcp via vnc via xinetd. habe dazu diese howto befolgt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 . Leider ist das ergebnis semi-gut :). Wenn ich die vnc-session schliesse wird auch der Xvnc-prozess getötet. Hätte es aber gerne so, dass die einst gestartete Session "resumed" werden kann.
<jabba_> der witz ist... in einer anderen installation habe ich das schonmal so gemacht... und da hat das funktioniert O_o
<jabba_> keiner ne idee?
<liher12> test
<ppq> hi liher12
<ppq> ,frag? liher12
<shetlandpony> liher12: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> liher12: und dauernd deinen irc client neu zu starten bringt nichts, außer dass es den channel mit deinen join/part meldungen vollspammt
<jokrebel> liher12: ...und für reine IRC-Test-Posts gibt es IIRC spezielle Kanäle ;-)
<fazer> hallo, ich habe samba freigaben in fstab eingetragen, und obwohl sie noch nicht gemountet sind, werden sie im nautilus links
<fazer> in der leiste angezeigt. wenn ich sie dann alle mounte, habe ich jede freigabe doppelt links im nautilus. das nervt. kann man da was machen?
<jokrebel> fazer: IMHO einfach entweder aus der fstab oder aus Nautilus entfernen.
<jokrebel> fazer: Zu dem Thema siehe auch: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/partitionen-fuer-nautilus-individuell-anpasse/3/     http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nautilus#Partitionen-doppelt-angezeigt   
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6cq3uy3 |        Partitionen für Nautilus individuell anpassen(-->keine doppelte Einträge) › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<deem> fazer: nopaste mal bitte deine fstab
<deem> ,paste? fazer 
<shetlandpony> fazer: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<fazer> deem: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426068/ ich bin erstmal für ne stunde afk
<fazer> danke für die hinweise!
<deem> fazer: du hast ganz schlicht und ergreifend einfach die gid und die uid vergessen
<deem> wenn du das noch zusätlich mit einträgst, kannst du die shares sogar auf auto stellen
<nunatak> guten abend
<nunatak> gibt es eine möglichkeit einen eingefrorenen prozess zu retten? inkscape ist seit ein paar minuten grau, der prozess wird mit futex_wait_queue_me angezeigt. 
<nunatak> und ich depp hab mal wieder seit drei stunden vergessen zu speichern
<jokrebel> gn8
<alles-wird-gut> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ich Ordnerinhalte in eine txt Datei schreibe 
<Robert_Zenz> alles-wird-gut, definiere: Ordnerinhalte?
<alles-wird-gut> alle dateien die sich darin befinden.
<alles-wird-gut> zum ausdrucken z.b
<Robert_Zenz> alles-wird-gut, die Namen oder den Inhalt?
<alles-wird-gut> nur die namen
<alles-wird-gut> eine Idee Robert_Zenz 
<Wedelwolf> ls /user/bla/gewollterordner >dateinamedertxt
<alles-wird-gut> danke
<Wedelwolf> ach ja die datei wird so einfach in /home/user gespeichrt
<Wedelwolf> *gespeichert
<Robert_Zenz> Wedelwolf, nein, im aktuellen Pfad. ;)
<Wedelwolf> Robert_Zenz wenn man den befehl ohne irgendwas eingibt schon :Pö
<alles-wird-gut> und mit den namen der sämtlichen Dateine der Unterordner ... am liebsten noch mit einer Baumstruktur...  ls -r /usr/bli/blub  > inhalt  geht nicht :/
<sdx23> alles-wird-gut: Schau dir tree an.
<sploenni> hi
<Macolazius> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend ;)
<sploenni> wie kann man unter natty im gdm das keyboard mapping ändern?
<alles-wird-gut> sdx23, tree ist gut :) danke
<Cid_Highwind> Sagt mal, wenn ich mit einer VM einen PC simuliere mit einer 5GB Festplatte, muss dann auch mein Festplattenspeicher für die VM 5GB groß sein?
<ppq> Cid_Highwind: nein, nicht sofort
<ppq> Cid_Highwind: man kann das image dynamisch wachsen lassen mit sogut wie jeder virtualisierungssoftware
<dAnjou> Cid_Highwind: nennt sich "dynamisch wachsend"
<Cid_Highwind> Und wenn ich nen Windows simulieren will? Die haben doch sofort für die ganzen "Funktionen" 20GB oder so,
<ppq> dann kommt's drauf an, wie viel das eben an platz benötigt...
<ppq> win7 in ein 5gb image zu installieren geht 100%ig schief
<Cid_Highwind> Ich meine, dann braucht man doch bestimmt sofort 20GB oder so.
<ppq> ja
<Moritz25> Hey, ich versuche gerade auf nem Netbook ohne CD-Laufwerk ne minimal ubuntu zu installieren (usb stick zu klein für volles ubuntu image). nach der (erfolgreichen) installation, startet das netbook ununterbrochen neu. ich vermute, dass es vlt. daran liegt, dass ich den grub ins falsche verzeichnis installiere.... sda ist der usb stick von dem aus installiert wird. sdb ist die hdd. ich habe für grub also /dev/sdb ausgewählt. ist das korre
<Moritz25> kt?
<ppq> Moritz25: ja
<Moritz25> ppq, danke schon mal. die frage ist jetzt nur weiterhin, wieso startet das verdammte teil ununterbrochen neu?
<ppq> Moritz25: wie weit kommt dein rechner denn?
<Moritz25> ppq, ich sehe dsa lenovo bild, schwarzer bildschirm, lenovo system
<Moritz25> lenovo bild*
<Moritz25> immer abwechselnd
<ppq> "lenovo system"?
<Moritz25> bild 
<Moritz25> vertippt
<ppq> ah
<ppq> ist das zufällig son teil mit uefi?
<ppq> wie bspw. das s205?
<Moritz25> es ist GENAU das^^
<ppq> hrhr :)
<ppq> hatte das gleiche problem. dualboot mit windows, oder?
<Moritz25> gleiches problem damit schon mal gehabt oder wie?
<Moritz25> ne, nur ubuntu ist das ziel
<Moritz25> will das teil erstmal einfach zum laufen bringen
<ppq> ok, das macht es schonmal leichter
<Moritz25> jepp
<ppq> wie genau hast du vom stick gebootet?
<ppq> bootreihenfolge im setup geändert oder über dsa bootmenü?
<Moritz25> beides schon versucht, habe die installation jetzt gerade nochmal gestartet nachdem ich die bootreihenfolge im bios geändert habe
<ppq> eigentlich ist über das bootmenü die empfohlene vorgehensweise, aber ok
<Moritz25> in der installation bin ich jetzt btw. beim schritt "Wählen Sie den Partitionstabellen-Typ"
<ppq> hast du grub-pc oder grub-efi installiert?
<Moritz25> öhm... hatte ich nicht wirklich zu auswahl....
<ppq> ok, naja, mach erstmal weiter. nimm ruhig ne mbr partitionstabelle, gpt bringt dir nichts
<Moritz25> ppq, habe leider keine ahnung, welche ich nehmen muss.... aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, max, msdos, pc98, sun, loop. msdos vorausgewählt
<ppq> Moritz25: msdos
<ppq> das ist mbr
<Moritz25> k, sry, bin bei diesen ganzen partitionierungs-sachen noch nicht so fit^^
<ppq> hast du es mit windows vorinstalliert gekauft oder nur mit freedos?
<Moritz25> war nur dos drauf
<ppq> ok, gut
<Moritz25> ppq, habe jetzt eine ext4-partition mit / als einbindungspunkt gewählt und eine swap partition. der ext4 hab ich ein bootflag gegeben und ist eine primäre partition
<ppq> Moritz25: ist ok so. swap am besten so groß wie dein ram.
<ppq> das bootflag braucht man aber nicht
<ppq> es sei denn, man installiert grub in die partition, was du auf jeden fall probieren solltest wenns nicht anders geht
<ppq> also lass ruhig drin :)
<ppq> grub einfach in den mbr zu installieren ist leider wirkungslos dank uefi dreck
<Moritz25> ppq, okay bootflag ist weiterhin drin auf der / ext4 und swap ist 8gb groß. jetzt installiert er das grundsystem
<ppq> 8gb swap, uiui.
<ppq> das ist auf jeden fall deutlich mehr als genug :)
<Moritz25> jepp, aber war "günstig" ;)
<kirsten> hi, neuerdings bekomme ich ständig die meldung "im wurzelordner des dateisystems ist nur noch wenig speicher" - eigentlich sollte ich aber genug festpladde haben. wie kann ich herausbekommen, wer mir da meinen speicher klaut??
<Moritz25> den generic kernel oder ppq?
<ppq> Moritz25: ja
<k1l_> kirsten: zeig mal nen "df -h" in nem nopaste
<bekks> kirsten: mit du -h --max-depth=1 /
<kirsten> geht los!
<kirsten> "df -h": http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426170/    
<bekks> Ja, ist fast voll, dein /
<bekks> du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<bekks> Das wäre sinnvoller als das da oben.
<kirsten> du -h --max-depth=1 /  :   http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426172/
<bekks> kirsten: Die Ausgabe ist nicht vollständig.
<bekks> kirsten: Daher brich das bitte ab, und mach ein: du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<kirsten> jetzt ists vollständig : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426176/
<bekks> kirsten: Mach bitte ein: du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<ppq> apt-get clean dürfte schonmal ein bisschen helfen, vermutlich
<kirsten>   du -hx --max-depth=1 / :    http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426178/
<kirsten> apt-get clean hat ,wenn ich das richtig sehe, nicht sonderlich viel gebracht :(
<ppq> (mit sudo natürlich)
<kirsten> ja, hab ich auch gemacht
<Moritz25> ppq, jetzt der spanennde teil... GRUB installieren. GRUB Bootloader in den Master Boot Record installieren? Nein nehme ich an? Sonst wählt er ja wahrsch. auch sda aus anstelle von sdb
<ppq> kirsten: dann sieh dich doch mal in /var weiter um, was da so groß ist - gleicher befehl, nur mit /var statt /
<ppq> Moritz25: installier das mal in sdb1, also in die partition
<Moritz25> ppq, 
<Moritz25> k
<kirsten> da kann ich keine auffälligkeiten erkennen: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426187/
<Moritz25> /dev/sdb1 ja?
<ppq> Moritz25: genau
<bekks> kirsten: du -hx --max-depth=1 /var/lib/
<Moritz25> ppq, so, Installation wird abgeschlossen
<kirsten>  du -hx --max-depth=1 /var/lib/  ergibt :  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426190/  da scheint jetzt n Menge zu sein
<kirsten> aber auch nicht so wirklich viel
<bekks> kirsten: Mach mal bitte ein: du -x --max-depth=1 /var/lib/ | sort -g
<ppq>  /var/lib/mldonkey, aha
<bekks> kirsten: Da ist viel, 6.2GB.
<ppq> deine hoffentlich legalen downloads fliegen da bestimmt rum
<kirsten> ah, ok
<bekks> ppq: ;)
<kirsten> die sollten eigentlich auf meiner extra Datenpladde landen
<Moritz25> ppq, nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm....
<bekks> kirsten: Dann schau da rein, was da soviel Platz verbraucht.
<ppq> kirsten: tun sie offenbar nicht, oder mldonkey packt da anderen müll rein, guck einfach mal rein
<ppq> Moritz25: ok, das hab ich befürchtet, dann wird's jetzt bastelig:
<Moritz25> ppq, DAS habe ich befürchtet^^
<kirsten>  du -x --max-depth=1 /var/lib/ | sort -g ergibt  :http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426191/
<k1l_> kirsten: du must den ordner für das temp verzeichnis auch umlegen.
<kirsten> ok
<ppq> Moritz25, das problem ist, dass auf deinem s205 tatsächlich mal ein windows war, lenovo hat das nur stümperhaft umpartitioniert, ne neue partition für freedos hinzugefügt und die als bootbar markiert. das windows war aber noch drauf.
<ppq> Moritz25, das hat seinen eigenen efi bootloader, der noch irgendwo im s205 liegt. den kann man nur mit ner efi-shell da wegkriegen, da hab ich mich noch nicht weiter mit beschäftigt
<kirsten> also in var/lib muss ich irgendwo ganz große Datenpackete finden, ja?
<ppq> Moritz25, was aber geht ist, ne windows 7 cd zu booten, in die reparaturkonsole zu gehen, "bootsect /nt60 C:" auszuführen, dann diskpart --> select disk 0 --> select partition 1 --> active --> exit. natürlich nur, wenn partition 1 deine neue ext4 partition ist, sonst anders.
<Moritz25> ich hab nur kein laufwerk
<ppq> Moritz25, man kann die windows-7-cd auch auf nen usbstick packen, mit winsetupfromusb, geht ironischerweise nur unter windows
<Moritz25> was ich nicht am laufen habe^^ aber gibt auch unter linux ne andere möglichkeit wenn ich mich recht entsinne... aber daran wirds nicht scheitern
<bekks> kirsten: Nein.
<ppq> wenn du gar keinen zugang zu windows hast, kannst du dich auch an die efi-shell wagen, wobei das *wirklich* kompliziert wird
<bekks> kirsten: In /var/lib/mldonkey.
<Moritz25> ppq, eine Frage noch: Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mit nem richtigen LInux-Image auf nem größeren USB-Stick die Installation zum Laufen kriege? Oder ist das völlig unabhängig davon?
<ppq> Moritz25, das kann insofern nicht schaden als dass du höchstwahrscheinlich nochmal chrooten musst, um dein grub zu reparieren
<ppq> Moritz25, du kannst es natürlich auch noch mal ganz von vorne mit ner richtigen installations-cd probieren, vllt. unterstützt die sogar den efi modus
<ppq> Moritz25, denn wenn du das netboot image bootest, ist das mit aktivierter bios-emulation
<Moritz25> ja also mit ubuntu 11.04 war jetzt halt der "plan"
<Moritz25> ja netboot hatte ich auch schon angelesen, aber davon hab ich irgendwie nur bahnhof verstanden... mit dem image auf nem anderen rechner usw...
<ppq> Moritz25, jo, die 11.04 64bit "desktop" cd kannst du mal probieren
<kirsten> ah, ja, da ist jetzt ganz viel, vielen, vielen dank! woher wisst ihr das alles??? manchmal habe ich den eindruck, dass ihr hier in meinem rechner lebt ;)
<ppq> ich meine das mini-cd-image für netinstall, Moritz25 
<Moritz25> k, das versuche ich ehrlich gesagt erstmal, bevor ich mich an den harten kram waage :P
<Moritz25> ja habe es ja bisher mit der mini.iso probiert oder was meinste?
<ppq> genau
<bekks> kirsten: Das kann man auf deinem nopaste sehr schön lesen :)
<kirsten> naja, ich aber leider nicht. außerdem hätte ich auch gar nicht gewußtt, wo ich suchen sollte
<bekks> kirsten: Doch, auch Du kannst lesen, dass da in /var/lib/mldonky mehr als 5GB liegen :)
<kirsten> das war die biene maya!
<kirsten> maja
<Moritz25> ppq, desktop funzt nicht, nur n blackscreen mit paar gruaen zeilen drauf....
<ppq> Moritz25, wie hast du das image denn auf den stick getan?
<Moritz25> startmedienersteller
<ppq> und dann ins bootmenü und den stick ausgewählt?
<Moritz25> jepop auch nich übers bios
<Moritz25> versuchs jetzt nochmal mit unetbootin
<Moritz25> die alternate ging auch nich
<ppq> hm. ich hatte nur zwei mal probiert, nen stick zu basteln mit dem iso, hat beides mal nicht geklappt
<ppq> aber ich hab zum glück ein usb-dvd-laufwerk
<Moritz25> ppq, keine chance, weder mti dem ubuntu.eigenen startmedienersteller noch mit dem unetbootin kriege ich nen stick hin, mit dem ich ins hauptmenu der installation käme
<Moritz25> habe mit beidem jeweils die desktop und die alternate versucht
<ppq> Moritz25, hrm, ok.. hast du vielleicht ne möglichkeit, an ein externes cd/dvd laufwerk zu kommen, vllt. leihen?
<MetaKnight> gehts grad um ubuntu-installations-stick erstellen?
<ppq> MetaKnight, ja, auf nem uefi gerät
<Moritz25> ppq, naja, erstellen tue ich ihn auf meinem anderen ubuntu-laptop
<ppq> Moritz25, jo
<Moritz25> prinzipiell ja, aber heute auf keinen fall mehr
<Moritz25> ppq, also sowas hab ich ja noch nie erlebt, dass ich einfach nur ein paar unleserliche zeilen sehe und sonst nix passiert.... bei nem usb bootstick
<ppq> Moritz25, joa, liegt mal wieder an der jämmerlichen uefi implementierung 
<ppq> das bringt nichts als ärger
<Moritz25> kenne ich mich schlichtweg nicht mit aus. glaube dir das aber sofort
<ppq> ein schönes, altes, stinknormales bios in dem gerät, das wär schön ;)
<ppq> es hat nämlich kein bios. nur ein efi-programm, das stümperhaft ein bios emuliert, bzw. nur weniger funktionen :D
<Moritz25> ppq, okay, verstehe. du hattest mir aber vorhin noch 2 möglichkeiten gesagt, wie ich es versuchen könnte...
<ppq> Moritz25, ja, einmal mit der windows-cd(!) und einmal mit ner efi-shell (kompliziert)
<ppq> an deiner stelle würd ich mir nen cd-laufwerk besorgen udn dann erst weitermachen
<Moritz25> mh k
<Moritz25> ginge das mit der win-cd auch mit ner xp version? die hätte ich hier nämlch gerade quasi rumfliegen ;)
<ppq> nein
<Moritz25> damn it
<ppq> windows 7 muss das schon sein
<Moritz25> ppq, lese hier gerade was über nen bios-upgrade, könnte das evtl. auch das problem beheben?
<ppq> Moritz25, nein
<ppq> das biosupgrade von 18 auf 21 behebt nur ein problem mit suspend-to-disk unter winxp
<ppq> --> irrelevant
<Moritz25> das ist richtig^^
<Moritz25> kann man da denn nicht "einfach" ein normales bios drauf installieren?!
<ppq> nein :D
<ppq> schön wär's
<Moritz25> ppq, hier hab ich noch was gelesen, dass ein downgrade auf grub das prob behoben hat: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tutorial-ubuntu-11-04-auf-lenovo-s205-installi/#post-3041497
<shetlandpony> Moritz25's url: http://tinyurl.com/5utvs7f |        [Tutorial] Ubuntu 11.04 auf Lenovo S205 installieren › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<ppq> Moritz25, das hab ich auch mal probiert, hat bei mir nichts gebracht. kannst du aber natürlich mal probieren wenn du magst
<Moritz25> mögen ist relativ, wird aber denke ich heute noch das letzte sein was ich versuche...
<ppq> im planet3dnow forum gibts auch ein oder zwei sehr hilfreiche threads
<Moritz25> jo die sind da auch erwähnt
<Moritz25> ppq, au huur.... man musste nur einmal enter drücken um ins menu zu kommen von der "richtigen" ubuntu installation
<ppq> ...
<ppq> dann hast du doch ein anderes problem als ich :D
<C_A_M> find das ubuntu pasti nicht
<ppq> C_A_M: paste.ubuntu.com
<C_A_M> danke
<Moritz25> ja gut, mal schauen was mit der installation passiert... ich sehe jedenfalls, dass die andere installation schon da ist und er bietet mir auch an 11.04 neben 11.04 zu installieren^^
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636604/ versuch grad oxid local zu testen nur bekomme ich ne 500 präsentiert. das übliche Options +FollowSymLinks und #Options -Indexes hab ich schon auskomentiert. was kann noch fehlen?
<alex__> #radiohaed
<ppq> alex__: /join benutzen bitte
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-02
<Moritz25> ppq, habe jetzt ubuntu einmal aus 
<Moritz25> mit dem wubi installiert
<Moritz25> jetzt komme ich weiter, aber er versucht, egal wie die bootreihenfolge eingestellt ist, über lan zu booten....
<ppq> Moritz25: wubi ist nicht empfehlenswert
<ppq> zu viele einschränkungen und du bist an das windows gebunden
<Moritz25> ich weiss, aber ich wollte mal schauen, was mir die installation dann sagt
<Moritz25> werde es wieder runterschmeissen
<ppq> ahjo
<Moritz25> laut dem wiki artikel ist das eh ein standard-problem mit dem ding
<ppq> jo
<ppq> ich geh mal pennen, bis morgen
<ppq> viel erfolg noch
<Moritz25> okay, n8, thx nochma!
<ppq> np
<ppq> gn8
<jinjonBoo> Hey there guys!
<jinjonBoo> I wonder if one of you could translate for me this sentence in german???? "I hope you enjoy our show, as we are very pleased to be here playing for you"
<jinjonBoo> i know it has nothing to do with ubuntu but it's the only place besides google trasnlatar that i found :)
<Moritz25> Ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen, bitte
<MetaKnight> :D
<MetaKnight> jinjonBoo: Ich hoffe ihr genießt unsere show genauso sehr,wie wir es genießen heute hier für euch zu spielen.
<jinjonBoo> thanks :)
<mer_ge> gibts eine möglichkeit, PPA Update komplett automatisch installieren zu lassen, so wie es für Ubuntu's sicherheitsupdate möglich ist?
<jinjonBoo> I wonder if one of you could translate for me this sentence in german???? "We hope you enjoy your stay here in our contry"????
<vectory> jinjonBoo: Wir hoffen Sie genießen Ihren Aufenthalt hier in unserem Land" (substitute "unserem Land with actual name of the country)
<vectory> "Wir hoffen Sie haben Freude an Ihrem Aufenthalt in Deutschland"
<vectory> oder auch: Wir wünschen Ihnen einen angenehmen Aufenthalt, hier in unserem Land"
<vectory> note im not too sure about the comma :)
<szal> less the comma
<szal> and probably w/o the 'hier', sounds a bit awkward
<vectory> no comma? xD i rather insert too much then too few of them
<vectory> hier is redundant, wenn der satz in eben dem land gesagt wird, aber das unterstreicht die aussage, welche das auch immer ist
<jinjonBoo> hehe ok ok
<jinjonBoo> thanks guys :)
<dreamon> Ich will den PAE Kernel installieren. Hab in synaptic den kernel gewählt.. beim start wir er aber nicht angezeigt.. muß ich außer dem Kernel noch was installieren?
<dreamon> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob ich grub2 oder grub habe. -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426623/
<caillean> grub2 dreamon 
<dreamon> Habe gerade den PAE aufgespielt und wird im grub bootscreen nicht angezeigt.. obwohls in der menu.lst drin steht.. ich glaube das da noch grub schlummert und nicht grub2.. 
<dreamon> Auch die Anzeige ->  grub                                      0.97-29ubuntu61 verwirrt
<caillean> dein grub-pc ist nicht richtig installiert 
<dreamon> Ich installier mal grub2.. (war kein Haken bei grub2 gesetzt(
<caillean> das täte ich mal reinstallieren 
<caillean> kk
<dreamon> ok.. mal schauen ob er mich dann lieb hat
<caillean> bestimmt
<caillean> ausserdem solltest du die menu-lst löschen, denn die braucht grub2 nicht 
<dreamon> ah ok
<dreamon> Reboot.. mal schnauen..
<dreamon> caillean, Das wars..bootmenu sieht genauso aus.. aber einträge passen nur. Merci Dir
<caillean> gerne dreamon :)
<apollo13> ist old-releases.ubuntu.com kaputt oder haben die das abgedreht?
<k1l_> apollo13: je nach release wird das auch abgedreht irgendwann iirc
<apollo13> k1l_: nein ich mein ob sie das komplett deaktiviert haben
<apollo13> egal für welches release
<k1l_> hmm, ist hier auch nicht erreichbar
<solcero1> Moin, ich möchte gerne pro Frontendbenutzer spezielle Daten aus einer Tabelle lesen, wie kann ich am einfachsten eine Abfrage erstllen die Benutzerspezifisch ist ? 
<solcero1> fc
<solcero1> #XD
<kpj> Hallo, ist hier gerade jemand, der sich mit gParted auskennt? :)
<szal> ,meta? kpj
<shetlandpony> kpj: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<kpj> ich wollte höflich sein und eure Aufmerksamkeit bekommen :) Aber gut formuliere ich mal meine Frage:
<kpj> Ich bin gerade dabei, mir Ubuntu auf meinem Laptop zu installieren, bisher habe ich darauf 3 Partitionen  (fat32, hfs+ und ntfs). nun möchte ich die hfs+ partition verkleinern
<kpj> dazu nutze ich gpartetd, habe aber leider noch keine zusatztools geladen - nun hängt er bei mir in geraumer zeit bei "austehende operationen ausführen"
<szal> klingt nach ner Aufgabe für nen Mac-Partitionierer, dürfte zumindest sicherer sein als Alles, was Linux dazu anzubieten hat
<kpj> (zusatztool für hfs+ meine ich )
<szal> und Resizen dauert, also Geduld
<kpj> genau, mac partitionierer habe ich schon versucht
<kpj> aber der schlug immer fehl
<szal> zumindest Schrumpfen
<kpj> okay
<szal> und such schon mal das Backup raus, die Chance is net klein, dass die Sau nachher net mehr tut
<kpj> also sollte ich ihn einfach weiter arbeiten lassen
<kpj> hab ich zum glück :)
 * szal hat sich schon mal ne Windose mit so ner Aktion zerschossen
<kpj> xD
<kpj> mit was für einem zeitraum sollte ich denn rechnen?
<szal> 'Stunden' wäre keineswegs untertrieben
<kpj> oh
<Al_Sabat_Hacker> jemand lust einen firefox 0day zu analysieren?
<szal> Al_Sabat_Hacker: dürfte sich dabei kaum um ne Supportanfrage handeln -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<koegs> moin, mag mir jemand mit xmodmap helfen? ich hab die Pause-Taste umbelegt: keycode 127 = less greater bar
<koegs> leider funktioniert nur "<", > | funktionieren nicht
<fazer> hallo, ich würde gerne die partition "systemreserviert", die im nautilus auch angezeigt wird, ausblenden, das heisst mit der option "noauto" "mounten" lassen? kann ich das machen?
<szal> fazer: guck in /etc/fstab
<fazer> szal: die ist nicht in der fstab, aber immer unter /media gemountet
<koegs> keiner ne idee zu xmodmap?
<dadrc> koegs, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, musst du modifier extra angeben
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, ich habe hier ein maverick system, das firefox linux-generic linux-headers-generic und linux-image-generic vom upgrade zurückhält, ich möchte kein dist-upgrade machen, hier die sources.list: http://pastebin.com/Bnvayf1W
<WasserDragoon> desweiteren ist meine firefox oberfläche aufeinmal englisch, evtl. löst ein upgraden des firefox paketes das problem
<bullgard4> WasserDragoon: Eine Frage endet mit einem Fragezeichen.
<WasserDragoon> bullgard4: tschuldige. wie löse ich das problem mit den zurückgehaltenen paketen?
<WasserDragoon> ich würde mir ja gerne mal alle pakete die ein upgrade wollen und nicht können anschauen, welche abhängigkeiten und versionen der abhängigkeiten sie haben um rauszufinden an welchem paket es nun letztendlich liegt, aber weiß nich wie
<bullgard4> WasserDragoon: Im Normalfall bietet Dir Update Manager diese Pakete zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zum Herunterladen automatisch an. Willst Du so lange nicht warten?
<WasserDragoon> bullgard4: doch, ich kann auch solange warten. nur dachte ich, da firefox bei den zurückgehaltenen paketen dabei ist, dass das mein problem mit der englischen oberfläche löst
<WasserDragoon> das sprachpaket im firefox wäre nicht kompatibel zur version (4.0.1)
<WasserDragoon> habe gegooglet und auch einiges hilfreiches gefunden, man solle die xpi von hand installieren
<WasserDragoon> aber die links zur xpi liefen immer wieder auf ein 404 hinaus
<bullgard4> WasserDragoon: Das kann in Deinem speziellen Fall so sein. Wahrscheinlich löst sich das alles ganz automatisch nach einer Weile von selbst.
<WasserDragoon> bullgard4: denke ich auch, ich möchte es nur gerne jetzt lösen :-)
<bullgard4> WasserDragoon: Bei mir hat sich das auch automtisch gelöst. (Ich habe aber auch nicht daran von Hand herumgebastelt.)
<bullgard4> WasserDragoon: Du kannst herausfinden, welches Paket von welchem abhängt. Oft mußt Du dabei sehr tief verschachtelte Abhängigkeiten erkennen. Ich glaube, das lohnt sich in Deinem Fall nicht.
<WasserDragoon> bullgard4: ja, das mit den abhängigkeiten is garnich mal so schlimm dann einfach zu warten, vielmehr stört mich bzw. meine freundin die englische oberfläche
<WasserDragoon> ich weiß ja weshalb da eine inkompatibilität auftritt
<WasserDragoon> das firefox paket wird von der inoffiziellen ppa gezogen, das sprachpaket aber von den offiziellen ubuntu repos
<bullgard4> WasserDragoon: Verstehe. Aber das deutsche Paket wird sicher bald wieder zur Verfügung stehen.
<WasserDragoon> und die sind was versionen betrifft nunmal nicht auf dem gleichen stand
<sdx23> -> nicht das PPA verwenden.
<bullgard4> WasserDragoon: Ich habe hier Firefox 5 laufen. Auch auf Deutsch. Wenn Du nach allem Forschen feststellst, daß ein gewisses Paket nicht in der erforderlichen Aktualität zur Verfügung steht, mußt Du ohnehin warten.
<liher12> WasserDragoon: wie sdx23 schreibt und keine pakete zurückhalten
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: zum zeitpunkt als ich das ppa hinzugefügt habe, war ich guter hoffnung, das ppa würde auch die sprachpakete alle zur verfügung stellen
<WasserDragoon> dem scheint aber wohl doch nich so
<bullgard4> So ist das oft mit PPAs.
<WasserDragoon> wenn ich wenigstens wüsste woher ich die de.xpi für ff 4.0.1 herkriege dann würde ich die erstmal per hand einpflegen und das ppa wieder rausnehmen
<WasserDragoon> das wäre so die beste lösung wie ich finde
<fazer> hallo, woran kann es liegen, dass meine 100 MBit/s lan netzwerkverbindung zu meinem lokalen ubuntu samba server so langsam ist?? kriege nur 4-5MB durch, (alle anderen netzwerkbelastenden dienste sind ausgeschaltet)
<WasserDragoon> ein downgrade is nich so dolle
<WasserDragoon> hier wird darauf gelinkt aber wie gesagt: 404 http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/suche-deutsche-sprachdatei-fuer-firefox-4-0-/
<sdx23> fazer: an samba/cifs.
<WasserDragoon> bis hier gehts wieder: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<WasserDragoon> wenn ich nun nur noch wüsste wofür der latest ordner steht, scheinbar nicht für die 5er version
<WasserDragoon> die hat nen eigenen ordner
<WasserDragoon> denn dann würde ich das hier nehmen http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest/linux-x86_64/xpi/de.xpi
<shetlandpony> WasserDragoon's url: http://tinyurl.com/6223ccc
<sdx23> WasserDragoon: Das wird auch für den 5er sein.
<WasserDragoon> doof, wo krieg ich jetz den für 4.0.1 her
<WasserDragoon> jep die is auch für 5.0
<WasserDragoon> steht in der install.rdf
<sdx23> google hilft. ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/4.0.1/linux-i686/xpi/
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: danke, ich habe nur den o.g. link gefunden bei allen foreneinträgen
<sdx23> Trotzdem sei angemerkt, dass ich die Lösung für keine besonders gute halte. Wobei die guten mittlerweile auch am ausgehen sind, konzeptbedingt.
<WasserDragoon> wieso nich, bei nem nächsten update wird die xpi einfach überschrieben
<WasserDragoon> jetz is der ff wenigstens wieder in deutsch
<WasserDragoon> danke nochmal
<WasserDragoon> jetz hau ich erstmal das ppa wieder raus
<WasserDragoon> so und jetz ist auch das abhängigkeitsproblem gelöst
<WasserDragoon> danke nochmal, bin wieder weg
<deem> was kann ich tun, damit mein energie applet wieder den ladezustand meines akkus anzeigt? unter 10.04 ging das noch, aber jetzt mit 10.10 nicht mehr.
<deem> mein akku ist immer 100% geladen, bis plötzlich der laptop unerwartet ausgeht
<deem> das komische ist, die energieanzeige aktualisiert sich und zeigt mir immer die aktuelle Watt und den richtigen Prozentsatz an. Nur das Applet aktualisiert sich nicht und somit werd ich auch nicht frühzeitig gewarnt, dass mein System sich nun beendet. Zeit zum herunterfahren hat mein System damit auch nicht mehr und ist plötzlich weg, wie wenn man den Stecker vom Rechner ziehen würde (was sehr unvorteilhaft ist :D)
<bullgard4> deem: Ein Thinkpad?
<k1l> *sigh*
<Moritz25> Hey, versuche gerade auf meinem Lenovo S205 Netbook grub 2 mit der live cd durch grub zu ersetzen (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2_durch_Grub_ersetzen), aber ich weiss leider nicht wie, da das wiki da IMHO etwas ungenau ist. Welche Methode muss ich im Grub Reperatur Wiki nutzen? Root-Directory-Methode oder chroot-Methode?
<alxxor> moin#
<ppq> Moritz25: im zweifelsfall chroot
<Moritz25> ppq, hey :P
<jan_> hi
<ppq> :)
<alles-wird-gut> hi, in den letzten tagen fährt mein system einfach vvon selbst runter.... also führt einfach selbst shutdown -h aus. Während des vollen Betriebs, ich surfe neben bei, schreibe etwas oder entpacke Dateien. Wie gehe ich am sinnvollsten bei der Fehlersuche vor? Gkrellm zeigt jetzt keine überhöhten Temperaturen an...
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: schau mal in die logs, was da passiert zu dem zeitpunkt
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Analysiere /var/logsyslog.1 und /var/log/dmesg.0
<bullgard4> + /
<alles-wird-gut> ubuntu 10.04
<bullgard4> Ja, und?
<alles-wird-gut> der vollständigkeit halber :/
<alles-wird-gut> hmm syslog.1 geht nur bis heute morgen um 6 Uhr...
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Sagtest Du nicht: "in den letzten Tagen"?
<Moritz25> ppq, noch da?
<alles-wird-gut> doch, aber mir ist es gerade eben wieder passiert, vor 5 minuten ... 
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Wenn Du genau dieses Ereignis analysieren willst, dann nimm /var/log/syslog.
<alles-wird-gut> bullgard4, sorrry für meine unpräzisen Ausdrücke :/
<alles-wird-gut> was heißt eigentlich die nummer dahinter 
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Die Nummer dahinter zählt die "Ausgabe" hoch. D. h. , wenn eine Logseite zu voll wird, dann wird aus syslog "syslog.1" und aus syslog.1 wird syslog.2.gz.
<alles-wird-gut> achso, http://paste.ubuntu.com/636928/ ich sehe in der syslog jetzt nichts kritisches, aber ob ich da nun rauf gucke...
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Wann war denn das Ereignis genau? Ich habe den Eindruck, es war vor Jul  2 16:26:12 .
<alles-wird-gut> kann das was bedeuten... [   23.728528] ACPI: resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]
<alles-wird-gut> steht in der dmesg
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Ja, das kann etwas bedeuten. Nopaste bitte das vollständige dmesg-Log.
<alles-wird-gut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636933/
<Moritz25> Versuche gerade auf meinem Lenovo S205 Netbook grub 2 mit der live cd durch grub zu ersetzen (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2_durch_Grub_ersetzen). Dort steht: Dazu befolgt man die Anleitung aus GRUB 2, Abschnitt Grub 2 Recovery bis einschließlich des Schrittes, wo mittels chroot ins System gewechselt wird. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, welcher Schritt genau das in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur sein soll. Es steht ja "einsch
<Moritz25> liesslich" des chroot befehls, aber das ist ja der allererste befehl
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Was ist das für eine Ressource 'it87' bei Dir?: " ACPI: resource it87." --  [   23.728530] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver."
<alles-wird-gut> gute Frage
<alles-wird-gut> hwinfo?
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: hwinfo wird Dir nur bei viel Glück darauf eine Antwort geben, fürchte ich. Versuche es.
<jwi> das dürfte nichts damit zu tun haben - it87 ist der treiber für eine familie von sensor-chips. die fehlermeldung besagt afaik lediglich, dass das bios auf eine region zugreift (an der ein sensor hängt) und it87 dementsprechend die finger davon lässt um konflikte zu vermeiden
<bekks> Moritz25: Wo genau in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2_durch_Grub_ersetzen steht denn, man möge der Anleitung zur Reparatur von Grub2 folgen?
<Moritz25> Unter "Mit Hilfe der Live-CD"
<Moritz25> bekks, kann auch sein, dass ich was nicht verstehe, ich finde der Artikel ist etwas unübersichtlich
<alles-wird-gut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636941/ hwinfo
<bekks> Moritz25: Man geht hin, baut das chroot auf, und liest dann den Artikel mal zuende :)
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Du kannst auch versuchen, '~$ sudo lshw' danach greppen. 
<bekks> "Danach folgt man der obigen Anleitung, also Deinstallation von Grub 2 und Installation plus Konfiguration von Grub. ..."
<alles-wird-gut> das hat hwinfo gefunden
<alles-wird-gut> lshw findet nichts..
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Was für eine IS ist IT8718F chip? Ihre Funktion?
<bekks> alles-wird-gut: Weil ein it87 keine "hardware" ist, die du "normal" benutzen kannst, oder die am USB/PCI-Bus angeschlossen ist.
<Moritz25> bekks, ich habe den Artikel gelesen ;) Also ist der erste Schritt den ich machen muss chroot einrichten ja? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<bekks> Moritz25: Nein.
<bekks> Moritz25: Ich denke, das Ding hast Du schon eingerichtet?
<alles-wird-gut> bullgard4, wie soll ich das herausfinden...
<jwi> alles-wird-gut: [    0.451644] [Firmware Bug]: BIOS needs update for CPU frequency support <-- das wäre doch mal ein anfang
<alles-wird-gut> ???
<alles-wird-gut> komisch
<bekks> Was ist an "BIOS needs update" unklar? :)
<Moritz25> bekks, nein, ich habe noch nicht angefangen, weil ich gerade nicht verstehe, was ich als erstes machen soll
<bekks> Moritz25: Das steht doch da. Das chroot einrichten.
<alles-wird-gut> bekks, naja ich habe das mainboard und die CPU schon länger...
<bekks> alles-wird-gut: Und? Macht das die Meldung irgendwie unklarer? :)
<alles-wird-gut> aber wenn ich mich erinner kam das schon vor längerer Zeit vor...
<alles-wird-gut> bekks,  nein =)
<alles-wird-gut> naja, das ist ja mal eein anfang, danke. Aber imho gibt es für mein Mainboard noch kein biios update... ich schau da ab un an auf deren Seite... BIOSTAR.
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Vielleicht steht es in Deinem Computer-Handbuch? Wenn nicht, mußt Du im WWW suchen danach (Deine Suche einschräneken durch zusätzliche Angaben aus Deinem Computerhandbuch.)
<Moritz25> bekks, okay, dann habe ich aber auch direkt wieder ne frage, weil in dem chroot artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD steht, dass moderne livecds (benutze 11.04) das installierte system erkennt und unter /media mountet... das passiert bei mir aber nicht, da sehe ich nur cdrom. Ist das irgendwie von Bedeutung? Oder muss ich halt nur den Extra-Schritt machen und es manuell einbinden?
<bekks> Moritz25: Was nicht automatisch passiert, muss man manuell machen. :)
<alles-wird-gut> und das mit den Sensoren ist auch nicht weit her geholt, ich habe im Netzteil 2 Sensoren ausgebaut :/
<bekks> alles-wird-gut: Wieso tut man sowas?
<alles-wird-gut> no comment
<alles-wird-gut> es handelte sich bis dato um ein SAULAUTES Netzteil :/ , es stach aber mit guten Werten hervor.. und der es soll von COMODORE sein :)
<alles-wird-gut> ohne der
<ppq> weia, am netzteil rumbasteln ist nicht ungefährlich
<bekks> allem in diesem Fall so vollkommen sinnlos :)
<bekks> +Vor
<bullgard4> alles-wird-gut: Mein Eindruck ist, daß Du bei der Fehlerbeseitigung nicht systematisch genug vorgehst. Bleib bei einer bestimmten Fehlermeldung am Ball, bist Du sie verstanden hast. Frag nach. Und gib nicht gleich auf und springe zum nächsten problem.
<bullgard4> s/bist/bis/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: alles-wird-gut: Mein Eindruck ist, daß Du bei der Fehlerbeseitigung nicht systematisch genug vorgehst. Bleib bei einer bestimmten Fehlermeldung am Ball, bis Du sie verstanden hast. Frag nach. Und gib nicht gleich auf und springe zum nächsten problem.
<Moritz25> bekks, also ich bin jetzt root@ubuntu:/# also nehme ich an, dass das mit chroot erfolgreich war ja? (ubuntu heisst der rechner im installierten ubuntu)
<alles-wird-gut> okay, danke erstmal, bis später :)
<ppq> Moritz25: ja. hast du daran gedacht, /dev, /proc und /sys zu mounten vorher?
<Moritz25> jupp so wie es in dem artikel steht
<ppq> dann weiter im text :)
<Moritz25> ppq, also grub 2 deinstallieren etc. okay mal sehen, was passiert^^
<Moritz25> ppq, bekomme ich direkt diese "Fehlermeldung": http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401262/
<Moritz25> Also was heisst FEhlermeldung, habe noch nie grub deinstalliert, deswegen weiss ich nicht, ob das jetzt erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde...
<ppq> Moritz25: nö. alles gut.
<ppq> Moritz25: offenbar wurde doch efi kram installiert, schmeiß den mit runter
<Moritz25> auch mit purge?
<ppq> efibootmgr <-- das da purgen, joa
<Moritz25> ppq, hatte jetzt schon versucht grub zu installieren, folgender fehler, bzw. soll ich das image in /media/cdrom mounten.... wieso das denn!?  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401267/
<ppq> btw, das 'sudo' kannst du dir sparen, du bist eh root
<Moritz25> si :D
<ppq> du musst die /etc/apt/sources.list bearbeiten
<ppq> und die internet repos entkommentieren
<ppq> 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ppq> den eintrag für die cd kannst du rausnehmen oder # davor setzen
<ppq> entkommentieren = das # am zeilenanfang wegnehmen
<Moritz25> jepp. wie komme ich nur aus dieser frage nach der cd raus ohne chroot zu verlassen?^^
<ppq> dann 'apt-get update', dann kannst du weitermachen mit der anleitung
<ppq> strg+c drücken
<ppq> oder enter
<kpj_> Hallo Leute, auch auf das Risiko hin, nur eine Metafrage zu stellen - ich habe ein Problem mit der Ubuntuinstallation und suche Hilfe
<k1l> ,fn? kpj_ 
<shetlandpony> kpj_: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<kpj_> Ich habe nämlich gerade Ubuntu per Live-CD installiert
<ppq> kpj_: das risiko kannst du ganz einfach vermeiden, indem du gleich deine frage stellst :)
<kpj_> Beschreibung folgt :)
<kpj_> (ich besitze ein Mac Book Pro mit Vista Partition)
<kpj_> zuerst habe ich die Mac OS Partition gelöscht
<kpj_> und danach eben per Live-CD die automatische Installation gestartet
<kpj_> diese sagte mir dann auch, dass alles gut verlaufen sei
<Moritz25> ppq, bash: nano: command not found
<kpj_> dann starte ich mein Laptop neu - und es bootet nichts
<kpj_> jetzt bin ich wieder auf der Live-CD
<szal> Moritz25: sudo apt-get install nano
<Moritz25> ne geht auch mit gedit nicht und das ist ja drauf oder? denke eher es liegt an dem (unfreiwilligen) bash davor
<bullgard4> kpj_: Was für Partitionen siehst Du denn mit der Live-CD und Gparted?
<kpj_> 200 mb fat32 für efi
<kpj_> markierung grub
<kpj_> quatsch
<kpj_> markierung boot meine ich
<kpj_> dann 977 mb dateisystem unbekannt markierung bios_grub
<kpj_> 223 GB ext4  davan 6..6 GB benutzt
<kpj_> *davon
<kpj_> 4 GB swap
<ppq> Moritz25: sonst einfach vi, das gibts immer
<kpj_> 70 GB ntfs bootcamp
<kpj_> Moritz25 besser vin
<kpj_> *vim
<bullgard4> kpj_: Es wäre schön, wenn Du die Namen der jeweiligen Partitionen mit angegeben hättest. 
<kpj_> xD okay
<kpj_> Name... sda1 ?
<kpj_> oder was meinst du mit name?
<bullgard4> ja, z. B. 
<kpj_> erste sda1
<kpj_> boot - sda1
<kpj_> bios_grub - sda2
<kpj_> ext4 - sda4
<kpj_> linux-swap - sda5
<ppq> ,enter? kpj_
<shetlandpony> kpj_: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<kpj_> Sry
<kpj_> fat32(boot) - sda1 / unbekannt(bios_grub) - sda2 / ext4 - sda4 / linux-swap - sda5 / ntfs (bootcamp) - sda3
<Moritz25> vim geht nicht, vi check ich nicht.... habe da glaube ich irgend nen käse gedrückt gerade als ich die cd mit # auskommentieren wollte... wie komm ich da raus ohne dass er das speichert?
<bullgard4> kpj_: Weißt Du etwas mehr über Deine Partition sda2?
<kpj_> nein nichts, die sehe ich gerade zum ersten mal
<ppq> Moritz25: ein paar mal auf ESC drücken zur sicherheut, dann :q! [enter]
<Moritz25> ok, so bin jetzt nochmal drin, wie beim ersten versuch auch, da steht NUR die cdrom drin....
<bullgard4> kpj_: Deine Beschreibung ist etwas unklar. Wahrscheinlich, weil Du Linux-Anfänger bist. Schaffst Du es, einen Screenshot von GParted zu nopasten?
<kpj_> jaa
<kpj_> upload service egal?
<ppq> ,vim? Moritz25
<shetlandpony> Moritz25, Vim ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vim - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kpj_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/bildschirmfotonu.png/
<Moritz25> ppq, okay, aber da steht trotzdem nicht mehr drin als die cd. unten steht /etc/apt/sour.... 2 lines, 92 characters
<ppq> Moritz25: jo, eintragen ;)
<Moritz25> ja was sind denn die internet repos alle?!
<Moritz25> ppq, reichen die beiden? deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<Moritz25> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<kpj_> Man kann das Bild sehen?
<ppq> Moritz25: universe multiverse noch hintenran zur sicherheit
<Moritz25> k
<kpj_> Ähm, was genau ist jetzt?
<kpj_> Habe ich was falsch gemacht?
<ppq> kpj_: anscheinend ist mit den gegebenen infos niemand der anwesenden in der lage dir zu helfen
<apollo13> efi -> würg
<kpj_> :(
<kpj_> was kann ich denn noch für infos geben?
<ppq> die eigentliche problembeschreibung könntest du noch ausbauen ;) "bootet nicht" ist immer super
<ppq> apollo13++
<apollo13> ppq: naja mehr wird er bei nem mac nicht rausbekommen
<kpj_> Gut
<apollo13> denn er kommt wohl nichtmal bis zum grub^^
<kpj_> wenn ich das normale bootprogramm beim mac ablaufen lasse erscheint ein blickender ordner mit fragezeichen
<ppq> ansonsten auch mal im ubuntuusers forum nachfragen, kpj_
<kpj_> okay :S
<apollo13> oder mac kübeln *scnr* gotta go
<kpj_> hmm
<koegs> hat jemand noch ne inspiration für mich? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xmodmap-pause-taste-ersetzen-durch/
<kpj_> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-ubuntu-installation-auf-macbook-pro-nicht/      --      auf der Suche nach der richtigen Hilfe :S
<shetlandpony> kpj_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6dwvmzn |        Nach Ubuntu-Installation auf MacBook Pro - Nichts bootet mehr › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<kpj_> xD, vielen Dank
<bullgard4> kpj_: Ich habe nicht genug Kenntnissse über EFI und kann Dir nicht helfen.
<kpj_> Okay, danke trotzdem, hast du eine Idee, wo ich mir noch hilfe holen könnte?
<bullgard4> kpj_: Wenn Du auf http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-ubuntu-installation-auf-macbook-pro-nicht/ keine Antwort bekommst, kannst Du noch einen Fehlerbericht an Launchpad schicken.
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dwvmzn |        Nach Ubuntu-Installation auf MacBook Pro - Nichts bootet mehr › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<kpj_> launchpad?
<bullgard4> ja
<kpj_> omg, jetzt verstehe ich shetlandpony - aber lassen wir das...
<kpj_> https://launchpad.net/ ?
<bullgard4> kpj_: In https://launchpad.net/ solltest Du zuerst "Log in/Register" (siehe Schaltfläche rechts oben.)
<bullgard4> kpj_: Wie he9ßt Dein Apfel-Computer?
<kpj_> okay
<kpj_> Mac Book Pro
<bullgard4> kpj_: Kennst Du den Artikel? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<kpj_> bisher noch nicht schau ich mir mal an :)
<bullgard4> kpj_: Ja, solltest Du tin. Er scheint Hintergrundinformationen zu liefern, die Du benötigst.
<bullgard4> s/tin/tun/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: kpj_: Ja, solltest Du tun. Er scheint Hintergrundinformationen zu liefern, die Du benötigst.
<kpj_> MacBookPro5,1 btw :)
<kpj_> rEfit hatte ich sogar schon
<bullgard4> kpj_: Wahrscheinlich ist auch interessant für Dich https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Maverick
<kpj_> meinst du?
<Monika> Ich hab versehentlich einen USB-Stick rausgezogen, während er noch gemountet war. Jetzt wird er nicht mehr erkannt. Noch nicht mal im Partitionsmanager. Was kann ich machen, um ihn wieder benutzbar zu machen?63
<bullgard4> kpj_: Ich habe keinen Apfel. Deshalb äußere ich nur Vermutungen.
<jwi> was linux per EFI auf apple-hw angeht, gilt wohl immer noch http://mjg59.livejournal.com/136710.html :)
<kpj_> Okay :) ich glaube, dass mir das nicht hilft, weil ich ein mbp 5,1 und natty hab
<kpj_> danke trotzdem :)
<kpj_> jaja :P
<kpj_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<bullgard4> Monika: Möglicherweise ist er kaputtgegangen dadurch. (Einige Typen überleben so etwas nicht.) Versuche, ihn erneut einzustecken und guck was für Meldungen dmesg | tail dabei ausgibt.
<freko> Monika: versuch mal ob gparted den stick auch nicht sieht
<Monika> ,,00000Ich hab doch gesagt, dass der Partitionsmanager ihn nicht sieht.
<Monika> ich probier das mit dmesg
<bullgard4> kpj_: Eventuell lohnt es sich, fürs erste keine Natty-Live-CD zu verwenden, sondern eine Ubuntu-Live-CD, für die Du im WWW eine Installationsanleitung für Deinen Computertyp findest.
<kpj_> hmja
<kpj_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation ich glaube, dass ich sowas habe
<freko> problem unter ubuntu 10.10: sowohl skype als auch pidgin starten sich automatisch nach dem login. in den startprogrammen finden sich aber keine entsprechenden einträge. weiß wer wie ich den autostart verhindere?
<kpj_> freko: auch unter System -> Einstellungen -> Sitzungen?
<bullgard4> kpj_: Ja, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation scheint mir eine wertvolle Hintergrundlektüre für Dich zu sein.
<freko> kpj_: Sitzungen wurde in Startprogramme geändert ist aber das selbe
<kpj_> Oh
<Monika> [ 3459.256317] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<Monika> das sagt dmesg
<Monika> also irgendwas wird erkannt
<bullgard4> Monika: Und was sagt lsusb?
<kpj_> was für ein dateiformat hat die bios/grub partition normalerweise (fdisk kann sie nichtmal öffnen)
<Monika> lsusb erwähnt Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:1234 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive
<Moritz25> ppq, noch da?
<kpj_> fdisk sagt, dass auf meiner sda2 (die mit unbekannten dateisystem, und die die eigentlich booten soll) GPT sein soll
<Monika> dmesg hatte noch mehr gesagt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401277/
<locodir-user> Hallo
<Monika> aber gparted erkennt den Stick nicht
<locodir-user> könnte mir einer helfen
<Monika> nur wenn du uns erzählst, was du für ein Problem hast
<locodir-user> also ich hab grad ubuntu 10.04 installiert und ich kireg es nicht auf deutsch umgestellt
<sdx23> Monika: fdisk -l /dev/sdb # gibt weitere Informationen
<kpj_> Um nochmal zu meinem Problem zurückzukommen, alle Anleitungen mit rEfit funktionieren nicht, weil ich kein Mac OS drauf habe
<kpj_> Ich weiß nicht, ob es das einfacher oder schwerer macht
<kpj_> Könnte man nicht einfach die EFI Partition löschen?
<Moritz25> Ubuntu ist bei mir in /dev/sda1 installiert. wohin muss ich grub installieren? sda oder sda1?
<Monika> üblicherweise sda
<Monika> sda1 ist auch möglich, wenn du schon nen Bootloader auf sda hast, der chainloading kann (z.B. grub oder lilo, nicht aber Windows-Bootloader)
<Monika> dann müsstest du dessen Konfigurationsdatei manuell anpassen
<Monika> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb sagt gar nichts
<sdx23> Monika: ls -la /dev/sdb # Wenn das nichts gibt, ist die von dir gepastete dmesg-Ausgabe unvollständig.
<Monika> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2011-07-02 19:18 /dev/sdb
<sdx23> Ist im dmesg nach dem fdisk -l was dazugekommen? Klingt bisher recht kaputt.
<Moritz25> wenn ich grub installieren will bekomme ich immer folgende meldung: sudo grub-install /dev/sda Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device. 
<kpj_> soll grub echt auf sda?
<bullgard4> locodir-user: Wenn Du gebootet hast und der Computer Dich nach dem login-Namen fragt und Du den login-Namen eingegeben hast, dann kannst Du normalerweise in der untersten Zeile des Bildschirms als 2 Eintrag von rechts umstellen auf Deutsch. Gelingt Dir das?
<bullgard4> s/rechts/links/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: locodir-user: Wenn Du gebootet hast und der Computer Dich nach dem login-Namen fragt und Du den login-Namen eingegeben hast, dann kannst Du normalerweise in der untersten Zeile des Bildschirms als 2 Eintrag von links umstellen auf Deutsch. Gelingt Dir das?
<Moritz25> kpj_, naja, ubuntu ist in sda1 installiert. aber auch mit sda1 bekomme ich den gleichen fehler
<kpj_> hast du noch eine andere partition?
<Moritz25> ja ne swap noch aber sonst nix
<Moritz25> halt noch 125gb unpartitioniert
<kpj_> braucht grub vll eine extra partition?
<Monika> grub braucht keine eigene Partition
<Moritz25> Ja, aber was sagt mir dann die Fehlermeldung Monika 
<eminor> Moritz25: versuchst du grub von der live-cd zu installieren?
<Moritz25> eminor, so siehts aus. Scheiss netbook will anders nicht booten, bzw. hoffe ich, dass es das wieder tut mit grub ;)
<eminor> dann musst du vorher die partitionen deines systems einhängen usw.
<eminor> mom
<eminor> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-2-root-directory-Variante
<Moritz25> ich hab gerade aber schon die chroot methode gemacht.... fürs löschen von grub2
<Moritz25> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401282
<TheInfinity> kpj_: du willst efi löschen? du weisst aber schon, dass das dein basissystem - analog zum bios - deines macs ist? ;)
<TheInfinity> kpj_: möglichkeit 1: rEFIt. möglichkeit 2: eLILO. möglichkeit 2 ist frickeliger, möglichkeit 1 braucht n installiertes os-x
<TheInfinity> kpj_: grub hat bei nem mac nichts im MBR zu suchen, sondern nur auf der linux root partition
<TheInfinity> kpj_: und das mit der efi partition löschen würde ich mir tunlichst kneifen
<Moritz25> ppq, hast du noch ne ahnung wie ich den grub auf der ubuntu partition installiert bekomme? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401292
<ppq> Moritz25: hattest du denn vor dem chrooten deine /boot partition gemountet?
<Moritz25> ppq, weiss nich so wirklich was damit gemeint war. zumal im wiki stand, das bräuchte man eig. nicht. außerdem habe ich bei der installation nur eine ext4 in / und die swap partition erstellt
<matzexh> hallo ich möchte, da ich eine ssd verwende, gerne /var/cache in den ram verlagern also mit tmpfs... Dabei tritt aber das Problem auf, dass die Paketverwaltung nicht mit spielt und Fehler produziert. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich einfach alles was mit der Paketverwaltung, apt, software-center usw. zu tun hat in einen anderen ordner verschieben kann?
<sdx23> matzexh: "Problem auf, dass die Paketverwaltung  nicht mit spielt und Fehler produzier
<sdx23> etwas genauer?
<TheInfinity> Moritz25: bist du der mit dem mac oder ... ?
<Moritz25> TheInfinity, nein :D
<Moritz25> mit dem Lenovo S205, der aber nicht weniger Trouble macht
<ppq> Moritz25: achso, stimmt, du hattest ja gar keine extra /boot partition
<Moritz25> jepp
<matzexh> mmh das problem ist, dass die paketverwaltung ja ihren cache und den "stand" in /var/cache ablegt und diesen nicht mehr auslesen kann nach einem neustart... wie die genaue fehlermeldung aussieht weis ich leider gerade nicht..
<matzexh> sdx23, ich leg den /var/cache nochmal schnall in den ram und sag dir dann den fehler genau
<Moritz25> ppq, oder muss ich das Verzeichnis für grub-install auch irgendwie über /mnt angeben?
<ppq> Moritz25: versuchs mal mit 'grub-install --force --root-directory=/ /dev/sda1' im chroot
<ppq> bzw. auch mal mit sda
<matzexh> also.. wenn ich /var/cache im ram habe spuckt die Aktualisierungsverwaltung folgendes aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401297/
<sdx23> matzexh: na dann erstell doch mal /var/cache/apt/archives
<ppq> matzexh: was tust du da? du hast tatsächlich dein komplettes /var/cache als tmpfs ausgelagert? wieso?
<sdx23> btw. wenn das nicht gerade ne "uralt" ssd ist macht das nur begrenzt Sinn. I.e. man kann's auch übertreiben.
<matzexh> ppq, naja im endeffekt cached er da ja nur sachen rein und ich wollte eben meine ssd "extrem" schonen...  und im endeffekt gibt es auch nur probleme mit der paketverwaltung
<Moritz25> ppq, unrecognized option --force
<ppq> matzexh: ja, zumal alle runtergeladenen pakete in /var/cache/apt/archives landen, was schonmal ein paar hundert mb groß wird
<ppq> Moritz25: probier's mal ohne
<ppq> hab grub-install mit grub-setup verwechselt
<matzexh> sdx23, nein ist ne vertex 2, also nicht wirklich urals
<matzexh> *uralt
<Moritz25> ppq, Could not find device for //boot: Not found or not a block device. vor boot btw wirklich 2 //
<matzexh> ppq, sdx23  ist eure meinung also, /var/cache kann man ruhig lassen? und es lohnt sich nicht das in den ram zu verschieben?
<ppq> moor
<matzexh> sdx23, wenn ich /var/cache/apt/archives erstelle, erstellt er das ja auch nur im ram und das nächste mal ist es wieder weg
<ppq> huch. Moritz25: ok, dann weiß ich grad auch nicht, was der hat
<eminor> ppq: warum --root-directory=/dev/sda ? das muss doch ne eingehängte root-partition sein
<matzexh> sdx23, oder sehe ich das falsch
<sdx23> matzexh: jo, dann müsstest du es eben in der rc.local eintragen, damit es bei jedem Boot neu erstellt wird.
<ppq> eminor: --root-directory=/dev/sda hab ich nie geschrieben
<Moritz25> damn...
<eminor> ppq: sda1 ist genauso falsch :D
<hunggar> hallo hab grsync benutzt und folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten: [paste:401307:grsync] Kann mir jemand erklären, was das bedeutet? Und wie kann ich die Dateien doch ohne Fehler kopiert kriegen?
<sdx23> eminor: Auch das hat er nicht geschrieben. 19:59, genau hinschauen.
<ppq> eminor: nein, da es ein mangelhaft umgesetztes uefi-gerät ist, kann man grub nicht in den mbr installieren, das muss in die partition
<ppq> eminor: man kann schon, aber ohne sichtbaren effekt
<jwi> matzexh: mir ist zwar noch nicht ganz klar, was aptdaemon tut *nachdem* die fehlermeldung kommt - aber prinzipiell: lies in der doku nach, welche garantien für daten in /var/cache gelten und ob die weiterhin erfüllt sind, wenn der pfad im ram liegt.
<matzexh> sdx23, und das löst dann schon das Ganze problem?
<jwi> wenn ja: fehler in der applikation -> bug report. wenn nein: pech gehabt
<sdx23> matzexh: jop. mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives # sollt's tun.
<Moritz25> ppq, muss ich da nicht doch irgendwas mounten? ich checks halt nicht, dass er das device nicht findet, das wird ja bei fdisk -l auch angezeigt
<matzexh> sdx23, naja dann kommt der nächste fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401312/
<eminor> ppq: sorry, ich bin blind... die zeile wurde genau nach =/ abgeschnitten
<ppq> Moritz25: wenn du /dev und /sys und /proc richtig bind-gemountet hast, muss der das eigentlich erkennen
<sdx23> matzexh: Tjo, debconf will dann wohl auch ein Verzeichnis. Du kannst nun so weitermachen und Schritt für Schritt alles erstellen, was so gebraucht wird. Oder nach einer Zusammenfassung suchen. Oder es lassen :)
<matzexh> ich glaube man sollte das mit dem /var/cache doch lieber lassen..
<matzexh> ja..
<freko> hab gerade nen bug in ubuntu 10.10 gefunden und suche jetzt nen workaround: unter einstellungen startprogramme gibt es bei 10.10 den reiter optionen unter dem man angeben kann, das alle beim shutdown laufenden programme bein nächstem start wieder aktiviert werden.
<hunggar> wird aus der Fehlermeldung keiner schlau? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401307/
<freko>  das problem ist, wenn man diese einstellung wieder deaktiviert, starten beim neustart trotzdem alle programme die bei der ersten aktivierung der option aktiv waren
<Moritz25> ppq, ich habe es genau so gemacht wie hier beschrieben: ist das denn richtig?
<freko> unter 11.04 gibt es die option nicht mehr daher betrifft das problem nur 10.10
<kooldavi> hallo. kann mir hier vll jemand helfen? ich hab probleme mit java in meinen webbrowsern...
<Moritz25> ppq, bietet sich dann auch an den Link mitzuschicken :D http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<ppq> passt eigtl
<kooldavi> wenn ich eine java seite im firefox öffne, stürzt dieser direlt ab. in google chrome kommt es auch zu abstürzen. da geht es aber zwischendurch immer mal wieder. in opera wird mir gar kein java angezeit. ich bin echt ratlos und weiß nicht mehr, was ich machen soll :-(
<Moritz25> ppq, scheisse^^
<ppq> Moritz25: wenn du mich fragst.. besorg dir das ext. dvd/cd laufwerk und fang nochmal bei null an, mit ner cd
<Moritz25> darauf wirds hinauslaufen
<eminor> Moritz25: hast du die root-directory-variante schon probiert?
<eminor> also einfach das chroot mit "exit" beenden
<eminor> und dann wie im wiki beschrieben
<Moritz25> eminor, nein, bisher habe ich die chroot methode versucht und dann grub2 gelöäscht und jetzt scheitert es beim grub installieren
<eminor> die root-partition müsste ja noch unter /mnt gemountet sein
<eminor> dann brauchst du nur "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda" ausführen
<Moritz25> eminor, ist der fall
<Moritz25> ok mom
<Moritz25> eminor, sda oder sda1?
<eminor> sda
<Moritz25> eminor, ppq: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. The file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<eminor> o.O
<Moritz25> steht hier leider so...
<eminor> naja, dann installier halt neu
<Moritz25> eminor, was neu installieren?
<eminor> ubuntu
<kooldavi> kennt sich denn keiner mit dem java plugin und einem der drei browser aus? am liebsten wäre mir, dass java im firefox oder in opera funktionieren wqürden. danke im vorraus
<Moritz25> eminor, ja das hilft mir ja nix. habe ich schon 1000x gemacht, das Teil will einfach nicht booten
<kaka> kooldavi: ahm installier das java plugin doch einfach über das software center, dann dürfte es klappen
<kooldavi> kaka: über das software center? ich hab das über synaptic installiert, dann ging es immer noch nicht. dann habe ich es wieder deinstalliert und über das terminal installiert. jetzt geht es immer noch nicht
<kooldavi> dann probier ich gerade mal über software-center zu installieren
<kooldavi> also "Icedtea  
<kooldavi> huch ^^
<kooldavi> kaka: also "Icedtea Java-Plugin" und IcedTea Java 6 Web-Start" sind beide installiert 
<kooldavi> außerdem noch die openjdk java 6 runtime
<kooldavi> hab auch schon beide in opera ausprobiert. einmal den pfad von openjdk angegeben und einmal den von java-sun
<eminor> Moritz25: ?
<Moritz25> ja?
<eminor> hast du auch sda1 probiert?
<Moritz25> eminor, jap, der gleiche fehler
<eminor> dann weiß ich auch nicht
<kooldavi> kaka: hab gerade die plugins deinstallier und neu installiert. jetzt geht es. vielen dank!
<kooldavi> anscheinend war es nicht richtig installiert
<kpj_> Hallo Leute, gezwungenermaßen gehe ich nun nach dieser Anleitung (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation), Punkt: Mac OSX, Vista, and Ubuntu  vor.   Bei 3) steht ausdrücklich, dass man Ubuntu auf der Bootcamp-Partition installieren soll. Da ich aber bereits Windows habe, möchte ich es nicht nochmal installieren. Deswegen meine Frage: Was ist das besondere an dieser Bootcamp-Partition (umgeht dies
<ppq> Moritz25: hast du denn das externe dvd/cd laufwerk jetzt?
<jokrebel> hi
<ppq> huhu jokrebel
<Moritz25> ppq, ne, ich bin atm in der heimat, da hab ich das nicht. heute abend fahr ich wieder nach aachen, da kann ich mir das dann bei kollegen gammeln
<ppq> Moritz25: ich mach gerade ein backup-image meiner ssd im s205, dann versuch ich dein problem mal nachzuvollziehen
<Moritz25> nachzuvollziehen soll heissen du machst die gleiche "installations-routine" und schaust was passiert?
<ppq> jo
<eminor> das nen ich mal service :D
<kpj_> jemand da, der mir helfen könnte?
<Moritz25> eminor, aber hallo! ppq, danke!
<Moritz25> könnte wohl sein, dass ich erst morgen on kann, weil ich gg. 23 uhr losfahre
<Streamstormer> Moritz25: hast du im chroot schon mal versucht mit apt-get gub neuzuinstallieren?
<liher12> kpj: mit was helfen ?
<Streamstormer> Moritz25: *grub
<Moritz25> Streamstormer, jo, daran scheitert es ja gerade.
<Streamstormer> Moritz25: Du machst es doch mit grub-install?!
<kpj_> Hallo Leute, gezwungenermaßen gehe ich nun nach dieser Anleitung (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation), Punkt: Mac OSX, Vista, and Ubuntu  vor.   Bei 3) steht ausdrücklich, dass man Ubuntu auf der Bootcamp-Partition installieren soll. Da ich aber bereits Windows habe, möchte ich es nicht nochmal installieren. Deswegen meine Frage: Was ist das besondere an dieser Bootcamp-Partition (umgeht dies
<Moritz25> Streamstormer, nein, davor habe ich suda apt-get install grub gemacht. Laut Anleitung folgt darauf nur auch nochmal ein grub-install
<Moritz25> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2_durch_Grub_ersetzen
<kpj_> niemand ? :(
<Streamstormer> Moritz25: aso
<Moritz25> Streamstormer, wenn das auch ohne irgendwie gehen sollte.... immer her damit
<kpj_> was fehlt denn?
<Moritz25> kpj_, bei mir? grub^^
<kpj_> xxD
<kpj_> bei mir wohl so ein bisschen ;)
<kpj_> hat denn niemand eine idee für mich?
<kpj_> und Moritz25, was genau ist dein problem? :D
<kpj_> mein grub hat nämlich eine extra partition
<kpj_> mit unbekanntem dateiformat :S
<kpj_> öhm, kann man eine partition partitionieren?
<kpj_> lalalala
<kpj_> soll ich etwa Ubuntu auf NTFS installieren?
<Monika> nein
<Monika> dann wird das ganz traurig
<Monika> weil es keine Berechtigungen setzen kann
<kpj_> Das kommt mir nämlich auch sehr komisch vor
<kpj_> ABER:
<Monika> es mag am liebsten ext4
<Monika> kann aber auch reiserfs und so Kram
<kpj_> jop
<kpj_> aber MacINtelSupport sagt :  Install Ubuntu by partitioning the boot camp drive that Windows is located on, and install both Ubuntu and GRUB bootloader onto the new partition.
<kpj_> "partitioning the boot camp drive"
<kpj_> dieser bootcamp drive ist NTFS formatiert
<Monika> mach die NTFS-Partition kleiner
<kpj_> und außerdem hieße das doch eine partition zu partitionieren?
<Monika> und in den freien Platz dahinter eine ext4-Partition
<kpj_> das habe ich probiert
<kpj_> ich hab auch schon eine swap partition
<kpj_> nur bei mir habe ich grub und ext4 getrennt
<kpj_> und leider weiß man nicht, auf was für einem dateisystem der grub liegt
<kpj_> gparted sagt unbekannt
<Monika> da in dieser Anleitung da oben steht, dass man es bei Mac doch mit auf die Partition machen soll, mach das mal so
<kpj_> woran erkennt gparted denn das dateisystem?
<kpj_> okay
<kpj_> öhm
<kpj_> so die beiden partitionen sind weg
<kpj_> jetzt hab ich 220 GB unbelegten speicher
<kpj_> nun soll ich eine neue partition anlegen und darauf ubuntu installieren
<kpj_> also mache ich als erstes mal 100 GB ext4
<kpj_> und wie genau installiere ich darauf dann ubuntu?
<kpj_> kurze zwischenfrage ^^  100GB = 100000 MB ?
<Monika> kommt drauf an
<Monika> können auch 102400MB sein
<Monika> jenachdem, welche Ansicht das Prog darüber hat, was es mit G meint
<kpj_> okay :) aber so ungefähr passts :)
<kpj_> jetzt habe ich 97.66 GB ext4
<kpj_> dann starte ich jetzt nochmal den ubuntu installer und wähle manuelle partitionierung aus
<Monika> guter Plan
<kpj_> device for bootloader installation wäre dann ext4 ?
<kpj_> und der einhänge punkt von der ext4 wäre dann  /
<kpj_> und nicht /boot
<Monika> device ist ja nicht Dateisystem ... musst du da was eintippen oder kannst du was auswählen?
<Monika> ich würd /dev/sda1 denken, wenn das ist, wo dein Ubuntu ist
<kpj_> auswählen
<Monika> ja, Einhängepunkt wäre /
<kpj_> nein mein ubuntu ist auf sda2
<Monika> wenn du /boot hast, müsstest du noch irgendwo / haben
<kpj_> gemeinsam mit dem grub dann
<Monika> ja
<kpj_> also ext4 ist /
<kpj_> und swap-linux ist halt swap
<kpj_> mehr habe ich bis jetzt nicht
<kpj_> beinhaltet / nicht /boot?
<Monika> doch, / beinhaltet /boot
<Monika> du brauchst kein separates /boot
<kpj_> gut
<Monika> ich meinte, wenn du /boot machst, aber kein /, dann hast du ein Problem
<kpj_> dann klicke ich jetzt mal auf installieren
<kpj_> aber ich mache ja nur / und kein /boot
<Monika> gut
<kpj_> wünsch mir glück ;)
<Monika> ¨viel Glück!
<claif> hi, weiß einer ob man seine wlan karte beschädigen kann wenn man die mittel iw reg set auf 30 dbm stellt, und sie es nicht unterstützt?
<jokrebel> mittel iw reg set?
<claif> mittels
<claif> z.b. iw reg set BO
<NTQ> Hey. Kann man es irgendwie schaffen, dass alles, was gerade im swap rum fliegt wieder in den RAM geschafft wird? Also alles auf einmal machen?
<ppq> NTQ: vielleicht hilft dir 'swapoff', das deaktiviert swap.. theoretisch müsste ja alles im ram landen wieder, gezwungenerweise
<NTQ> ich wundere mich sowieso immer wie ich so viel RAM verbrauchen kann, dass er anfängt zu swappen. Lediglich Firefox, Thunderbird, Pidgin, Skype, Nautilus und blender sind an. Firefox nutzte fast 1 GB RAM und ich hab 4 GB.
<Hotte> Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich mit Ubuntu (Software Center) was downloade, nimmt sich der download die komplette Bandbreite. Ein weiterer Download muß warten und 
<Hotte> mein WLAN Radio (Hardware - keine Software) verliert solange das Signal. Kann man den DL-Speed unter Ubuntu 11.04 "aufteilen"?
<sdx23> Hotte: apt hat integrierte Funktionen zur Beschränkung der von ihm genutzten Bandbreite, einfach mal googeln.
<jokrebel> gn8
<sdx23> oder in die Channellogs sehen, vor ner Woche oder so hatte jemand ein ähnliches "Problem".
<Hotte> sdx: bin komplett neu hier....  Wo finde ich die Logs?
<Hotte> Ich wüßte grad nicht wie ich das googeln soll....
<Hotte> Ich verstehe da nicht wirklich viel von...
<sdx23> Hotte: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/06/24/%23ubuntu-de.html
<kpj_> Ubuntu ist fertig installiert
<kpj_> ich werde mal sehen, ob es jetzt endlich bootet
<Hotte> sdx23: Vielen Dank. Der Tipp hat prima geklappt....  Endlich. Vielen Dank nochmal....
<Hotte> Das das DL-Center immer 1 DL zur Zeit macht und der 2. "wartet" ist normal oder?  
<sdx23> Hotte: kein Ding. apt selbst tut das so, demnach sollte sich das Software-Center nicht anders verhalten, ja.
<Hotte> sdx23: JETZT ist Ubuntu perfekt für mich. :)
<jabba_> namd
<jabba_> wenn man einen prozessor hat, der aes-ni unterstützt sollte man dann mit luks komplett in aes (ohne xts verschlüsseln)?
<jabba_> also performancetechnisch
<ppq> jabba_: intels aes-ni kann afaik auch mit xts-aes umgehen
<ppq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_P1619
<jabba_> hmm, und das heißt jetzt? (keine referenz zu inel oder aes-ni) :)
<jabba_> *intel
<jabba_> ist das aes-ni instruction-set P1619-konform oder wie?
<jabba_> es sieht zumindest so aus: http://download.intel.com/design/intarch/PAPERS/324310.pdf
<jabba_> "We developed highly optimized implementations of the AES-XTS functions for 128 and 256 bit keys, with and without key expansion, for encryption and decryption, that would work efficiently on buffers of all sizes."
<ppq> klingt gut
<kpj> Heey
<kpj> Hey, ich bin jetzt im grub rescue
<jabba_> mit irc-client?? :D
<kpj> Ne
<kpj> Am lappi im grub rescue
<kpj> Am ipod im irc :)
<jabba_> das wär auch arg viel verlangt von grub ;)
<kpj> Aber irc im grub ;) gute idee :P
<jabba_> ich nehm immer supergrub für kapute grubs
<jabba_> +t
<kpj> Kann man im grub was anderes als ls machen?
<kpj> Was ist das?
<jabba_> ne bootcd
<kpj> Ui
<jabba_> hat mir schon oft geholfen
<jabba_> weiß nur nicht, ob die schon grub2-konform ist
<kpj> Ich hab hier vor mir die ausgabe von  ls hd0/boot/grub
<kpj> Ich hab hier sogar eine ubuntu live cd
<jabba_> wasn überhaupt los?
<kpj> Ich wollte ubuntu auf meinem mac book pro installieren
<kpj> ( efi scheint böse zu sein)
<jabba_> klingt erstmal vernünftig... also das mit ubuntu :)
<kpj> Zuerst versuchte ich die standart installation der livecd
<jabba_> macht man das nicht mit bootcamp oder so?
<kpj> :D
<kpj> Nunja, das problem ist, das alle davon ausgehen dass man noch mac os draufhat
<jabba_> ah, ok
<kpj> Und dann mit refit bootet
<kpj> Ich habe 70gb ntfs mit vista
<jabba_> arg
<kpj> Und 100 gb mit ext4 und bottloader und ubuntu /
<jabba_> das klingt ja abartig -> macbook mit windows only :D
<kpj> Ich weiß :P
<kpj> Deswegen möchte ich auh schnell ubuntu zum laufen bringen ;)
<jabba_> geht der windows bootloader?
<kpj> Glaub nicht, zumindest komme ich in keinsterweise mit windows in kontakt
<jabba_> man kan grub afaik auch von dort aufrufen...
<kpj> Wie genau käme ich denn da hin?
<jabba_> naja. läuft windows?
<kpj> Nein
<jabba_> hmm ok... ich glaube ich hab da zuwenig apple-spezifische kenntnisse
<kpj> Auf der live cd kann man auswählen von erster festplatte starten
<kpj> Den satz hab ich heute schon oft gehört ;)
<jabba_> -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209814
<kpj> Das geht aber auch nicht
<jabba_> versteh auch nur die hälfte, wovon die da reden ;)
<kpj> Hört sich aber interessant an :)
<jabba_> aber derganze upate-ranz geschieht über maxosx. is dir klar oder?
<kpj> Jap
<jabba_> firmware etc..
<kpj> Also ist mac os wohl pflicht
<kpj> Jippie
<jabba_> ich würd da osx drauflassen
<kpj> Jop
<jabba_> und linux parallel/alternativ booten
<kpj> Jep
<jabba_> osx hat doch auch was... ist immerhin nen bsd
<jabba_> jo, tschüs... näh!? :)
<kpj> Mein doofes inet
<jabba_> ah. da isser wieder :D
<jabba_> osx hat doch auch was... ist immerhin nen bsd
<kpj> Kurz rausgeflogen ;)
<kpj> Joa, ich hol mal meine mac os installations cd
<kpj> Und los gehts ;)
<kpj> Juhu -.-
<jabba_> ich bin mal weg, viel spass noch!
<kpj> Okay bb
<cronon> hallo. :)
<Monika> hi
<kpj> Hi
<matzexh>  weis jemand warum top andere werte für den belegten ram anzeigt als die systemüberwachung?
<bekks> Ja, weil top andere Werte zu Grunde legt.
<ppq> matzexh: weil "belegt" nicht gleich "belegt" ist
<ppq> matzexh: guck dir mal free -m an, die zeile -/+ buffers/cache
<NTQ> sieht trotzdem aus als würde bei mir viel verbraucht werden: http://pastebin.com/9dJHqWc8
<ppq> NTQ: free -m, nicht free ;
<ppq> joa, 3gb auslastung sind schon viel
<NTQ> http://pastebin.com/yD0p9NRT
<ppq> wer belegt denn da so viel?
<matzexh> okay, aber das heißt dann schon, dass der ram nicht "voll" ist wenn top das fast anzeigt, sondern ich wie ich das in der systemüberwachung sehe luft nach oben habe oder?
<NTQ> ppq: Die Prozessliste aus der Systemüberwachung, sortiert nach Speicher, ergibt: firefox-bin (453 MB), indicator-applet (219 MB), gnome-power-manager (140 MB)
<NTQ> danach kommen nautilus, pidgin und java mit ca. 120 MB
<ppq> matzexh: ja
<ppq> matzexh: linux nutzt freien ram, gibt ihn bei bedarf aber sofort frei für programme
<matzexh> ppq, ok, alles klar, danke!
<NTQ> O_o Was ist das? Mein Flash-Player ist weg. Wieso macht das die Aktualisierung denn?
<bullgard4> matzexh: Speicherverwaltung ungter Linux ist eine komplzierte Sache. Es lohnt sich für Dich, da mal tiefer einzusteigen, wenn Du mal etwas Zeit hast.
<Monika> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<Monika> sollte das Problem beheben
<Monika> wenn Browserneustart nicht reicht
<NTQ> Monika: bin gespannt
<matzexh> bullgard4, ja ich merks ;)  werde mich mal einlesen, hast du nen tipp für nen artikel oder sowas für nen guten Überblick?
<NTQ> ach, auf einmal meldet sich auch ein fenster, dass ich nautilus neustarten soll wegen dropbox
<matzexh> NTQ, das ist normal bei nem dropbox update
<NTQ> ja, aber die aktualisierung hab ich schon heute vormittag gemacht
<NTQ> und jetzt kommt das fenster
<NTQ> Monika: alles klar. flash geht wieder. :)
<NTQ> ist es eigentlich schlimm, wenn am ende von apt-get immer die meldung kommt: "E: Verzeichnis »/var/log/apt/« fehlt" ?
<NTQ> liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich in der fstab alle logs mit tmpfs mache
<matzexh> mmh evtl. musst du /var/log/apt/ dann anlegen bei jedem systemstart
<matzexh> aber ich habe /var/log auch im tmpfs liegen und bei mir tritt das prob nicht auf
<NTQ> ja, könnte ich, aber bis auf diese warnung kommt ja nie was
<NTQ> naja, ich hau dann mal ab. da läuft noch ne party aufm campus :) cu
<bullgard4> matzexh: Ich habe gerade kein gutes Tutorial zur Hand. Ziemlich anspruchsvill ist http://linux-mm.org/LinuxMMInternals .
<fazer> hallo, kennt jemand ein gutes programm, um festplatten auf leistung und fehler (schreiben/lesen) zu testen? (für die konsole)
<bekks> smartctl
<ppq> fazer: smartmontools installieren, dann mit smartctl nen "long" test starten
<matzexh> bullgard4, danke, werd ich mal rein schauen
<weezerle> womit lege ich (network-manager deinstalliert) fest, welcher dns in der /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen wird? das wird doch ueber die /etc/network/interfaces geregelt, oder?
<ppq> ja
<weezerle> ich hab da irgendeinen fehler drin, muss den momentan manuell aendern damits klappt
<ppq> http://pastebin.com/HGVCwk1L falls du ein beispiel brauchst
<weezerle> ah vielen dank. gateway ist dann der dns?
<ppq> genau
<ppq> sozusagen
<weezerle> vielen dank. da hatte ich meine router ip rein gepackt. das war mein fehler...
<ppq> da muss auch deine router ip hin, wenn dein router NAT macht
<ppq> wenn du den nameserver ändern willst, mach das am besten im webinterface deines routers
<weezerle> es scheint zu funktionieren
<weezerle> ppq: ich habe auf anraten eines freundes "pdns-recursor" installiert, weil ich hier ein paar probleme hatte, nur dann machte der network-manager nicht mit. ich habe daher jetzt als gateway 127.0.0.1 eingetragen, aber in der resolv.conf erscheint auch wieder der router (192.168.0.1).
<sdx23> weezerle: Hast du einen lokalen DNS laufen, den du zusätzlich nutzen möchtest?
<weezerle> sdx23: "pdns-recursor" habe ich laufen, den wuerde ich gerne nutzen
<sdx23> resolvconf.conf könnte noch einen Blick wert sein.
<weezerle> sdx23: meinst du /etc/resolv.conf ? da steht meine router ip drin, anstelle des (vermutlich) gewuenschten 127.0.0.1
<sdx23> Nein. Ich meine genau was ich schrieb :)
<weezerle> :) in /etc/ hab ich solch eine datei nicht
<sdx23> resolv.conf selbst sollte man idR. nicht editieren.
<bekks> weezerle: lsof -i | grep 53 nach nopaste.
<bekks> also root, versteht sich.
<weezerle> bekks: http://pastebin.com/PMtwtKLW
<bekks> weezerle: Die korrekte Antwort auf die Frage von sdx23 lautet: "Nein".
<weezerle> bekks: okay
<dreamon> Kennt jemand eine Bootcd.. die ein starten von USB sticks ermöglicht.. (hab ein defektes DVD laufwerk im Notebook) und bekomme kein Ubuntu drauf. Wegen I/O-Fehlern
<bekks> dreamon: Eine boot_cd_ die von usb booted? :)
<bekks> Grundsätzlich kann man das von fast jeder cd bewerkstelligen.
<dreamon> bekks, Ja, das Bios hier .. kann nicht von USB booten.
<bekks> Eine CD kann nicht booten... das ist klar, oder?
<bekks> Wenn die CD loslegt, ist das Thema "booten" schon erledigt.
<bekks> Welche I/O Fehler ganz genau bekommst Du?
<dreamon> Sehr zahlreiche.. aber ich kann dir nicht genau sagen wie sie heißten.. sr0 error .. dann Error 53 meldet ubuntu.. das CD defekt wäre.. hab schon 3Stück probiert.. Bricht immer Ab.
<dreamon> squashfs error unable to read page, block xxxxx , size yyyyy
<bekks> Hast Du die md5sum des ISO a) vor dem BRennen, und b) nach dem BRennen jeweils mit dem "Original" verglichen?
<bekks> Das kannst Du ja nochmal machen, während ich nochmal auf den Balkon gehe :)
<dreamon> Das man sony notebook nicht usb booten kann.. grrr
<vectory> au nicht mit grub?
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-03
<dreamon> vectory, Wie meinst du mit grub? Ist nur windows drauf.. will ja Ubuntu installieren.. 
<vectory> sao, du hast kein cdrom laufwerk?
<bekks> dreamon: Was ist mit den md5sums?
<dreamon> vectory, Doch hab ich.. aber das bringt I/O fehler.. und ich kann nicht komplett installieren.
<dreamon> bekks, meldet gerade -> No errors found
<bekks> md5sum meldet das garantiert nicht, es kann das gar nicht.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich bootet 9.10 von CD.. mache check disk.. und er sagt nach einer gefühlten ewigkeit.. no errors found
<bekks> Ich rede nicht von check disk. Ich rede von den md5sums.
<dreamon> dann mußt du mir erklären was ich machen muss
<bekks> md5sum dateiname.iso aufrufen, vergleichen mit der md5sum des mirrors, von dem das iso stammt.
<bekks> Danach brennen, und md5sum /dev/sr0 vergleichen.
<dreamon> Achje.. das iso hab ich schon gar nicht mehr.. Hab ja wie gesagt verschiedene CD probiert.. 9.10,10.4, 11.04 alle das gleiche..
<dreamon> Und mit denen hab ich schon andere PCs installiert..
<bekks> ...
<dreamon> Wie bekomm ich raus ob es ein Lesefehler von der CD ist oder ein schreibfehler von der Festplatte(wobei die ziemlich neu ist)
<bekks> Durch das nopasten der exakten Fehler.
<vectory> hm, geh mal davon aus, das das iso defekt ist
<vectory> err
<vectory> das der dvd player defekt ist
<vectory> dass*
<vectory> ggs
<dreamon> I/O error dev/sr0 ... das ist doch dasd DVD/CD laufwerk?
<bekks> dreamon: Den _exakten_ Fehler bitte...
<dreamon> bekks, Da kommen 100te Fehler.. squashfs error unable to read page, block xxxxx , size yyyyy und dann ab und an mal I/O error dev/sr0
<dreamon> das kann ich wirklich nicht abtippen.. außerdem wiederholts sichs ständig mit anderen sektoren usw
<alles-wird-gut> abend
<bekks> Ich hätte trotzdem gerne die _exakten_ Fehler.
<bekks> Und ich hätte gerne die Ergebnisse der md5sums.
<alles-wird-gut> oder re ;)
<dreamon> Von der Logik her ist muß es das CD laufwerk sein, was soll er auch lesen, wenn er von der CD bootet.
<bekks> Was auch immer. Was ist mit den md5sums?
<dreamon> Ich bau morgen ein laufwerk ein zum Testen, das ist einfacher al s mit der md5sums die ich nicht habe
<bekks> Es kann genau so gut dein RAM sein, rein technisch. ODer die CPU, die Mist macht beim Lesen der Daten.
<dreamon> durchaus möglich... windows funktioniert ja auf der Kiste.. 
<bekks> Die md5sum Geschichte wäre übrigens rein zeitlich schon zweimal gegessen.
<vectory> ich würd hoffen, dass die cd beschädigt ist ;)
<bekks> Und die aktuelle md5sum von 11.04 gibts auf ubuntu.com.
<vectory> auf windows >_>
<vectory> kann man auch ne md5 von der cd machen, also md5sum folder/
<vectory> bzw d:\
<vectory> ?
<bekks> Schlimmstenfalls zieht man der der gerade gebrannten CD wieder ein ISO und benutzt das.
<dreamon> Was ist der unterschied ob ich die CD Prüfe vom bootmenu aus.. und dem md5.. ist doch vermutlich das gleiche?
<vectory> jup
<vectory> nehm ich mal stark an
<bekks> Nein, ist es nicht.
<vectory> das große n :)
<bekks> Wir können das auch einfach seinlassen - ohne md5sums kann ich Dir da nicht helfen.
<vectory> bekks: aber nur, wenn die cd derartige fehler enthält, das der check von cd keine fehler ausgibt, obwohl fehler da sind, oder wie checkt das die cd?
<dreamon> Jetzt mal langsam.. ich hab das iso von natty.. und die Kopierte CD..  was muß ich nun wo machen.?
<bekks> vectory: Es bringt Dir nichts, wenn die CD einfach nur sagt "Ja, ich kann alles lesen". Die sagt ja nicht "Ich kann alles lesen, aber das ist alles Müll."
<bekks> dreamon: md5sum auf das ISO, vergleichen mit dem Original (ubuntu.com), dann brennen, ISO ziehen von der gerade gebrannten CD, und wieder die md5sum vergleichen.
<vectory> http://www.heise.de/software/download/md5/41158
<bekks> FAIL.
<dreamon> 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bekks> vectory: Was sollen wir mit einem Link von Heise?
<vectory> dachte für win muss man md5 extra installieren
<bekks> vectory: Ja, muss man ja auch,
<vectory> wieso dann die frage?
<vectory> dachter er muss*
<dreamon> Das hab ich auf dem "Intakten" PC gemacht vom ISO.. 
<dreamon> Jetzt müßte ich doch auf dem "defekten" pc das md5sum berechnen lassen von der CD oder willst du nur wissen ob die CD ok ist.
<bekks> Ich will wissen, ob die CD, die Du gebrannt hast, ok ist.
<dreamon> ok, dann mach ich ein iso drauf
<dreamon> drauf=draus
<vectory> und wenn die cd ok is, hast du dann schon einen rat am stat?
<bekks> Ja.
<dreamon> Iso erstellung läuft..  (rat am stat.. wie bitte?)
<vectory> rat zur hand
<vectory> stat=start
<vectory> ich halt mich jetz zurueck
<dreamon> Ich hab ja 3CD probiert mit dem gleichen Ergebnis daher geh ich davon aus das die erstellten CD funktionieren.. mal sehen was das md5sum nachher sagt
<vectory> wenn du vom selben image gebrannt hast, heißt das nicht unbedingt was
<bekks> erstmal musst du die md5sum des iso mit dem von ubuntu.com vergleichen.
<dreamon> ne.. sind alles unterschiedliche CD und versionen gewesen... alles bringen diese errors.
<bekks> Können wir diese Diskussion beenden bitte? :) Und uns einfach mal auf die Fakten verlassen? :)
<vectory> das sind fakten, wenn auch nur mit heuristischer bedeutung
<dreamon> 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281  nattymd5sum-test.iso
<dreamon> Ist Identisch.
<dreamon> Abre den Link wo ich die MD5SUm vergleichen kann.. find ich grade nicht.. 
<dreamon> Ah der passt auch -> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/155244
<shetlandpony> dreamon's url: http://tinyurl.com/6l58q5a | Question #155244 : Questions : “xserver-xorg-video-intel” package : Ubuntu
<dreamon> da hab ich die gleiche Checksum gefunden.
<vectory> lol, einfach in der download sektion
<bekks> dreamon: launchpad != ubuntu.com
<bekks> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/11.04/release/
<bekks> Zwar spontan nur ein Mirror, aber die md5sums dort sind korrekt.
<dreamon> Meine Version ist glaub vom Mai.. die wird da nicht mehr aufgeführt sein
<dreamon> Besser wäre es doch vermutlich auf dem defekten PC das md5 machen zu lassen.. 
<dreamon> Im Prinzip weiß ich nun nur, das die CD das gebrannt hat, was ich als iso hab. 
<bekks> Wir wissen immer noch nicht, ob das iso, das du gebrannt hast, ok ist.
<bekks> Und das geht jetzt fast ne Stunde mit dieser Diskussion - ich hab keine Lust mehr :)
<dreamon> http://techgage.com/print/an_in-depth_look_at_ubuntu_1104
<dreamon> Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr. Lassen wirs.. 
<dreamon> N8
<Moritz24M> hey
<ppq> huhu Moritz24M
<ppq> habs hinbekommen
<Moritz24M> ah ppq, unermüdlich.... erzähl :)
<ppq> muss kurz afk, gleich
<ppq> also.. hab's hinbekommen, dass ubuntu bootbaren efi code erzeugt
<ppq> man also in dem "bios" bootmenü einen "ubuntu" eintrag hat
<Macolazius> Sers zu später stund ;)
<ppq> es geht auch alles, bis auf shutdown, leider
<ppq> suspend-to-disk hab ich noch nicht getestet
<Moritz24M> das wäre mir erstmal egal... aber wie hast du meine situation nachgebaut? das interessiert mich ja schon
<Macolazius> Kurze Frage: Sehe ich das richtig so, dass wenn ich ein logrotate für eine Datei mit sagen wir mal 50MB Limit gesetzt habe und der Parameter rotate 5 darin entahlten ist, dass die ursprüngliche Datei nach dem 5.ten Rotate auch gelöschgt wird ? Also dass von dieser Log erstmal garnichts mehr existiert?
<ppq> so hab ich das gemacht: live-cd gebootet (ext. cd laufwerk), festplatte plattgemacht (mit dd die ersten paar mb mit nullen überschrieben - die ersten 512 byte zu löschen sollte aber reichen), den installer gestartet und normal installiert. 
<ppq> dann /dev, /proc und /sys bind-mounten, chrooten, updates installieren, fglrx installieren, 'aticonfig --initial'. dann reboot --> läuft
<ppq> ohne fglrx hatte ich kein bild
<ppq> hatte vorher versucht, ohne die die platte zu nullen zu installieren, das ging nicht
<ppq> da hatte ich dann genau dein problem: post-screen, restart, postscreen, restart, ...
<Moritz24M> ersten 512byte sprich du hast den mbr platt gemacht?
<ppq> ja
<Moritz24M> okay
<ppq> inkl. partitionstabelle
<Moritz24M> aber d.h. jetzt im umkehrschluss auch, dass du für mein prob, wie man grub installiert bekommt, keine lösung, weil du einen ganz anderen weg gegangen bist ja?
<Macolazius> ppq: du kannst mir das doch sicherlich fix beantworten oder ?
<ppq> Moritz24M: ich habe versucht grub manuell zu installieren, ohne erfolg
<Moritz24M> okay, hattest du exakt den gleichen fehler? oder hingst du woanders?
<ppq> Macolazius: hab keine ahnung von logrotate
<Macolazius> mist.. ok jemand anderes vielleicht ? ;)
<ppq> Moritz24M: ich hab das nicht weiter versucht und gleich mit grub-efi weiterprobiert statt grub-pc..
<Moritz24M> okay
<ppq> habe jetzt übrigens eine kleine vfat partition, die den efi loader enthält
<ppq> hat ubuntu angelegt
<Moritz24M> puh also das versteh ich jetzt nich wirklich, was ist vfat? virtual fat?
<ppq> vfat ist "fat32"
<Moritz24M> ah okay
<Moritz24M> okay und gibts dafür auch iwo ne art anleitung? ich hab von efi nämlich ehrlich gesagt absolut keinen plan....
<ppq> mach es einfach wie oben beschrieben
<ppq> ubuntu richtet das ein
<ppq> das nullen ist wichtig
<Moritz24M> jau dd ist nen befehl? noch nie gehört
<vectory_> ja
<Moritz24M> ppq, aber das installierte ubuntu taste ich nicht an ja? nur die ersten 512byte nullen?
<vectory_> doch
<vectory_> musst es ja updaten
<vectory_> oder meinst du, ubuntu, das jetzt schon drauf ist?
<ppq> Moritz24M: im endeffekt putzt das die ganze platte leer
<ppq> Moritz24M: denn wenn die partitionstabelle weg ist, denkt die ubuntuinstallation, die platte sei ganz leer, legt eine neue an und überschreibt fröhlich alles was da vorher an daten drauf war
<vectory_> wieso mount --bind?
<ppq> ?
<vectory_> kannst nich das ganze fs mounten?
<ppq> nich bei /dev
<ppq>  /sys und /proc schon, aber das geht genau so gut mit nem bindmount
<vectory_> aso, dev ist ein ramfs?
<Macolazius> oder anders gefragt: gibt es einen befehl zum kopieren einer datei über eine vorhandene, welcher ohne benutzereingabe die zu überschreibende datei ersetzt ? 
<vectory_> cp -f
<vectory_> f wie force
<ppq>  /dev ist ein tmpfs
<ppq> um das sich udev kümmert
<ppq> das kann man nicht einfach so mounten
<ppq> nur mit -o bind :)
<Macolazius> danke
<Macolazius> nee, cp -f gibts laut wiki nicht :(
<vectory_> gips gibs inner gipsstraße
<vectory_> und cp -f gibs auch
<vectory_> sagt `man cp'
<Moritz24M> ppq, wie rufe ich denn dd gleich auf? dd if=Quelle of=Ziel obs=BYTES count=512 ? was sit quelle und was ziel?
<vectory_> quelle ist /dev/null
<ppq> 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1'
<vectory_> und ziel ist /dev/sda bzw hda, oder sdb, wenns die master, die zweite platte geht
<ppq>  /dev/null geht auch, ist aber zweckentfremdend
<Moritz24M> oh okay oder so :D aber bei mir ist es dann sda1 oder? zumindest gibt mir das fdisk -l als bootbares medium aus
<ppq> Moritz24M: nein, sda
<Moritz24M> achso, mbr, ja
<Moritz24M> sry, diese boot-geschichte ist echt nicht meins^^
<ppq> hast du jetzt eigtl. nen stick oder das ext. cd laufwerk besorgt?
<Moritz24M> ich war bis gerade unterwegs mit der mitfahrgelegenheit von ffm nach aachen.... :D kann das erst morgen machen
<Moritz24M> mit ext.
<ppq> ok, mal sehen ob das auch so klappt
<Moritz24M> jap bin gerade dabei
<vectory_> logrotate sollte echt logfifo heißen, da wird einfach gelöscht :)
<Moritz24M> btw., wenn du entweder aus der nähe von ffm od. ac bist, gibts n kasten deiner wahl ;)
<Moritz24M> sry für OT
<ppq> ich geh jetzt pennen. installier einfach ubuntu ganz normel, wenn du das mit dd gemacht hast. dann noch nicht rebooten! sondern wie beschrieben chrooten, fglrx installieren und konfigurieren
<ppq> ne, ich wohn in lüneburg :P
<zerwas> gut nacht ppq 
<Moritz24M> okay aber das mounten wie vorhin auch ja?
<ppq> jo
<vectory_> wohin sonst chrooten?
<Moritz24M> kk
<ppq> gn8i zerwas :)
<Moritz24M> n8
<vectory_> n8
<Macolazius> kann ich eigentl. den ordner "/home/user/.cache" bedenkenlos löschen?
<Macolazius> ??
<Macolazius> kann ich eigentl. den ordner "/home/user/.cache" bedenkenlos löschen?
<xaxas> was liegt denn da drin?
<xaxas> hm, wenn du den löscht kommt das mind. einem gnome reset gleich.
<Macolazius> xaxas, echt jetz? na ich ging von cache aus, eben temporäre daten, die man löschen kann oder nich ?
<xaxas> jou
<xaxas> aber da ist auch dein wallpaper drin
<xaxas> und so
<Macolazius> den ordner wallpaper hab ich mal gelöscht, ist nix passiert ^^
<xaxas> log dich mal neu ein =)
<Macolazius> hehe...
<Macolazius> also fakt, ich sollte den ordner in ruhe lassen? mehr wollt ich bgarnich wissen :D
<xaxas> naja
<xaxas> warum möchtest du ihn den löschen?
<xaxas> weil du es kannst? =)
<Macolazius> nee.. mir gehts darum, will mit nen script meinen homeordner backuppen, inkrementell und da auch nur wichtige folders. beim durchstöbern ist mir halt auch cache aufgefallen und da ich ein ursprünglicher windows user "war" dachte ich da an temporäre daten, die ich löschen könnte :D 
<xaxas> hehe
<xaxas> ne, den wirst du immer wieder benötigen
<xaxas> bzw. dein os wird den immer wieder benötigen ^^
<xaxas> ähnlich wie bei windows
<xaxas> der unterschied könnte darin bestehen, dass sich windows evtl. gleich crashed, wenn du ihn entfernt hast :D
<Macolazius> lol
<Macolazius> naja gut, aber wieder was gelernt :D
<Macolazius> nutze ubuntu schon ca 1,5jahre, aber seit paar wochen erst intensiv, dauert eben alles seine zeit ;)
<Macolazius> thx
<xaxas> sollte irgendein programm da irgendwas reinstapeln, was ziemlich groß ist und immer älter wird, dann kannst du ja noch mal darüber nachdenken =)
<Macolazius> hoffe nicht, dass dies der fall ist bei videoschnitt programmen.. :D
<Macolazius> werds ja merken
<xaxas> ich weiß nicht, ob das löschen des cache ordners durch den user von den entwicklern bedacht wurde.
<xaxas> kann auch sein, dass er sich wiederherstellt, wenn du ihn löscht.
<Macolazius> naja, experimentierfreudig bin ich jetz nich mehr wirklich, werd mich auch jetz vom acker machen :D
<Macolazius> schönen ... morgen... noch :D
<Macolazius> bis denn
<skynix> moin
<soc> hi
<soc> ich habe an meinem laptop keinen ton mehr
<soc> hatte das letzte mal lautsprecher an die kopfhörerbuchse angeschlossen
<soc> seitdem höre ich keinen ton mehr
<soc> ich bekomme den ton nicht mehr von kopfhörer aud laptop-laustprecher umgestellt
<deem> was kann ich tun, damit mein energie applet wieder den ladezustand meines akkus anzeigt? unter 10.04 ging das noch, aber jetzt mit 10.10 nicht mehr.
<deem> mein akku ist immer 100% geladen, bis plötzlich der laptop unerwartet ausgeht
<deem> das komische ist, die energieanzeige aktualisiert sich und zeigt mir immer die aktuelle Watt und den richtigen Prozentsatz an. Nur das Applet aktualisiert sich nicht und somit werd ich auch nicht frühzeitig gewarnt, dass mein System sich nun beendet. Zeit zum herunterfahren hat mein System damit auch nicht mehr und ist plötzlich weg, wie wenn man den Stecker vom Rechner ziehen würde (was sehr unvorteilhaft ist :D)
<der_sebo_> guten morgen
<der_sebo_> mir ist ein malör passeriert, wollte ubuntu 11.04 desktop installieren. es war ein windows xp auf der internen festplatte und eine externe festplatte angeschlossen, haben den punkt windows löschen angeklickt. ubuntu hat sich auf die usb platte instaliert und den boot auf die c geschrieben. komm ich an die daten von der usb nochmal dran?
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
<magentar> schau dir doch mal mit palimpsest an welche partitionen auf welcher platte sind
<der_sebo_> palimpsest?
<magentar> dann siehst du zumindest ob du alles formatiert hast
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: mit anderen worten du hast die daten auf der usb hdd überschrieben?
<der_sebo_> aber wieso macht ubuntu sowas, von alleine, erkennt das windos und installiert auf die usb ???
<der_sebo_> ja
<der_sebo_> hatte vergessen die platte abzu ziehn
<magentar> entweder hast du die falsche option ausgewählt oder es ist ein bug im installer ;)
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: weil dein system das vermutlich als sda erkannt hat. oder weil du aus versehen die usb hdd beim installieren gewählt hast.
<der_sebo_> hatte nichts ausgewählt, das hat ubuntu alleine gemacht
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: ersteres wäre spaß mit deinem bios, zweiteres ist deine schuld ;)
<der_sebo_> kann palimpsest nicht finden
<TheInfinity> dann liefert dir dein bios eine falsche hdd als primär-hdd
<magentar> gibs im terminal ein
<der_sebo_> palimpsest = laufwerkverwaltung?
<magentar> ja
<der_sebo_> ah ok
<magentar> wenn du die platte formatiert hast, ist es fast unmöglich die daten wiederherzustellen
<magentar> und ein großteil ist sowieso weg
<der_sebo_> macht ubuntu ein quick format??
<TheInfinity> magentar: wenn er die usb platte formatiert hat wird er sehr sehr viel spaß bekommen die daten wiederherzustellen. und die tools dafür gibts a) nur unter windows und b) kosten sie geld.
<magentar> ja aber ext4 schreibt überall auf die festplatte verteilt daten
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: jein. ext* funktioniert n bissl anders. aber einige daten müssten noch da sein.
<der_sebo_> hab das ontrack data
<magentar> also kannst dus eigentlich vergessen ;)
<der_sebo_> also gibt es unter linux keine datenrettungs programme
<magentar> was war denn für ein dateisystem auf der externen?
<der_sebo_> ntfs
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: nicht für ein windows dateisystem ;)
<der_sebo_> und für linuxdateisysteme?
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: es gibt FAT rettungsprogramme. und mit ein bissl gefrickel auch ext. wobei ext in der hinsicht wirklich hässlich ist.
<nunatak> bin gerade auf der suche nach inkscape absturzproblemen in der syslog über zwei andere dinge gestolpert die ich beheben möchte.
<nunatak> einmal wird nach wie vor beim hochfahren die beagle-desktopsuche gesucht, welche aber schon lange nicht mehr installiert ist. bekomme zwei warhinweise, dass die app nicht gefunden wurde. wahrscheinlich eher unerheblich, aber wenn es möglich ist würde ich die einträge gerne rausnehmen. wo kann ich das löschen?
<nunatak> und das andere ist die warnung. cpu temperature above threshold, cpu clock trotteld. danach dann core temperature/speed normal. 
<nunatak> hab dafür jetzt mal die kiste geöffnet, die war arg verstaubt auch der cpu lüfter. alles ausgesaugt, mal sehen was jetzt passiert.
<TheInfinity> nunatak: das klingt nach überhitzungsproblem, yep
<nunatak> TheInfinity: ja, nur wieso plötzlich? vielleicht lags an dem staub, mal abwarten
<TheInfinity> nunatak: manchmal liegt sowas auch an einem langsam sterbenden ventilator. oder irgendwo anders hardwareermüdung.
<nunatak> TheInfinity: eigentlich ist mein gerät noch relativ neu! ich hoffe mal das es keine hardwareermüdung ist
<magentar> oder der lüfter sitzt nicht mehr richtig (schief) auf dem sockel
<der_sebo_> danke leute, werds mir nachher mal anschaun
<TheInfinity> nunatak: oder aber von anfang an zu klein dimensionierte lüftung
<nunatak> vorher war mir das nie aufgefallen. und da bei meinem enermax pro82+ netzteil auch ein gehäuselüfter dabei war, sollte eigentlich genug frischluft in die kiste kommen
<nunatak> das eigentliche problem war inkscape. damit arbeite ich seit ein paar tagen relativ viel an großen grafiken. leider stürzt es jetzt sehr oft ab. friert beim copy-paste von objekten oder beim abspeichern ein. wo kann ich da nach ursachen forschen?
<TheInfinity> nunatak: wie viel ram hast du?
<TheInfinity> nunatak: ansonsten mal im terminal starten und schauen ob da ne fehlermeldung kommz
<nunatak> 8gb. die sollten nicht das problem sein, denn der speicher war nur auf 3,3gb voll
<TheInfinity> nunatak: hast du ein 32bit ubuntu?
<bekks> Selbst wenn der zu 100% "belegt" wäre, wäre das kein PRoblem.
<nunatak> TheInfinity: ahja stimmt, der terminal. diese möglichkeit vergesse ich einfach zu oft. 
<bekks> "Das" :)
<TheInfinity> nunatak: terminal dient in dem fall einfach als fehler log. aber selbst mit 3,3 GB solltest du genug puffer haben
<nunatak> 64bit
<TheInfinity> nunatak: okay. wie gesagt, terminal. notfalls mal neuere version testen. wobei ich bei allen grafik-programmen und riesigen grafiken schon einige schlechte erfahrung gesammelt habe. hab dann doch irgendwann adobe cs gekauft ...
<nunatak> nachdem inkscape eingefriert steht der prozess immer auf futex_queue_wait_me
<nunatak> ja, ich hätte auch noch die möglichkeit freehand zu nutzen, aber eigentlich will ich den FOSS programmen die treue halten. und dann müsste ich auch auf windows wechseln bzw. VM verwenden
<bekks> Wie groß sind denn die Grafiken?
<nunatak> also die svg hat momentan eine größe von 32mb. das ist ja nicht viel! und der prozess inkscape belegt momentan 955,6mb ram
<TheInfinity> nunatak: das klingt nach nem audio problem
<TheInfinity> http://www.tt-forums.net/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=46932&view=previous
<TheInfinity> und nach was extrem seltenen. googlen danach ergibt nur sehr wenige ergebnisse
<bekks> nunatak: ps aux | grep inkscape
<nunatak> ich dachte auch schon, es liege daran, dass ich inkscape auf dem zweitmonitor verwende weil der schön groß ist. habs dann auf dem anderen versucht, das ging dann ein bisschen länger aber dann beim speichern auch absturz. und wie gesagt, vorgestern konnte ich noch stundenlang ohne absturz auf dem großen monitor damit arbeiten. da war das teil halt auch noch kleiner
<nunatak> bekks: http://pastebin.com/3kcavKix
<nunatak> audio problem??
<bekks> nunatak: Wie kommt Du auf fast 1GB, dass da belegt sein soll? Schau Dir mal die Zahlen an.
<nunatak> bekks: der gb war das was die systemüberwachung behauptet. 
<nunatak> vielleicht sollte ich besser top verwenden
<bekks> Vergiss dieses unsäglich schlechte Tool einfach.
<nunatak> TheInfinity: also wenn dieser futex auf ein audio problem hindeutet, dann werde ich jetzt mal versuchen zu arbeiten ohne nebenbei amarok laufen zu lassen!
<TheInfinity> nunatak: kA genau, aber fehlermeldungen in google eingeben und suchen lassen schadet nie ;)
<nunatak> hab ich gestern auch schon gemacht. wurde jedoch nicht schlau aus all dem was ich fand! ;)
<nunatak> bekks: die systemüberwachung hab ich auch meist nur laufen um die cpuslast, die speicherauslastung und den datentransfer im auge zu haben
<TheInfinity> nunatak: die diskutieren da über n pulseaudio problem
<bekks> Und das sind die drei Dinge, die die Systemüberwachung nicht kann :D
<nunatak> TheInfinity: ja schon. aber ich dachte halt, dass kanns kaum sein, wenn bei mir ne vektorgrafik abstürzt die völlig soundfrei ist
<TheInfinity> nunatak: aber sie produziert hohe cpu last
<nunatak> allerdings hatte ich auch nicht die seite die du mir verlinkt hast sondern irgendwelche anderen foreneinträge
<TheInfinity> darum scheints bei dem fehler zu gehen
<nunatak> das stimmt. hohe cpu last hatte ich schon, auch wegen flash der nebenbei lief. 
<nunatak> ok, ich versuche mal all dies zu vermeiden und beobachte ob es sich beruhigend auf inkscape auswirkt. ;)
<nunatak> meine cpus bleiben nach der grundreinigung übrigens bisher auch cool!
<bekks> "kühl".
<nunatak> kühl genau. die 4 cpus pendeln zwischen 20 und 40%
<bekks> Wovon 18-38% die Systemüberwachung sind.
<nunatak> bekks: ;) wahrscheinlich. hab auch schon gemerkt dass der gnome-system-monitor immer weit oben im ranking steht.
<bekks> In was für einem Ranking? Der schlechtesten Tools, die man je gesehen hat?
<nunatak> bekks: schon gut ich schalte das ding jetzt ab! ;)
<TheInfinity> bekks: plus ein flaming point *chrch*
<bekks> :D
<nunatak> hmm. trotz soundfreiheit und geringer cpu last hat sich inkscape jetzt wieder nach futex verabschiedet
<nunatak> Der Terminal sagt: Too many heap sections: Increase MAXHINCR or MAX_HEAP-SECTS. Emergency save activated!
<nunatak> Das ist vielleicht jetzt was für den inkscape channel
<bekks> Das wieder ist ja was ganz anderes als eben.
<nunatak> eben hatte ich inkscape auch nicht über den term gestartet. ich denke die fehlermeldung wäre die gleiche gewesen
<bekks> Denken != Wissen.
<bekks> Und eine vollständige Meldung haben wir auch noch nicht gesehen.
<nunatak> bekks: wie meinst du das? vollständige meldung? das war genau das was im terminal stand. mehr war da nicht. google zeigt jedenfalls auch einen bugreport für inkscape mit dieser meldung
<nunatak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/226565
<nunatak> bis zum "save completed" komme ich leider nicht
<exs> hi
<exs> ich habe eine externe usb festpaltte 
<exs> und möchte sie als backup laufwerk nutzen
<exs> wie formatiere ich es mit ext4?
<sdx23> ,gparted? exs
<shetlandpony> exs, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<sdx23> Beispielsweise dami.
<sdx23> * damit
<exs> kann man ext4 mit windoof öffnen?
<bekks> ,windoof? exs 
<shetlandpony> exs, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<exs> omg
<bekks> Und Windows unterstützt kein ext4.
<exs> ein programm was das kann?
<bekks> Kein empfehlenswertes.
<exs> weil früher habe ich für windows und linux ntfs benutzt, aber ntfs macht unter linux probleme
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Das funktioniert hier sauber.
<exs> schön für dich aber ich habe dd if=/dev/dvd of=/mnt/media/bla.iso gemacht und konnte die daten nachher nicht mehr löschen
<sdx23> Ntfs ist zwar nicht schön, funktioniert aber in der Regel, ja. Anderenfalls macht man was falsch.
<exs> oder kennst du ein werkzeug womit man sauber isos von dvds machen kann?
<bekks> dd
<dreamon> bekks, Habs nun mit der Installation hinbekommen. (Alternate CD lief problemlos durch)
<bekks> Dein Problem hat die Ursache aber nicht in dd.
<exs> und was ist die ursache
<bekks> Benutzerrechte?
<exs> ne habs mit nem normalen benutzer erstellt. es kam die meldung wie: eingabe ausgabestrom kann nicht gelesen werden 
<nunatak> aber die benutzerrechte verschwinden wieder auf ntfs. Das Problem hatte ich auch schon
<bekks> nunatak: Bullshit.
<nunatak> Nee? OK, ich sag nix mehr
<bekks> NTFS kennt gar keine POSIX-Verechtigungen. Die können nicht verschwinden, weil die nie da sind.
<nunatak> Irgendwas war da mal. Ich erinnere mich aber eher dunkel. Deswegen halte ich mich besser raus
<nunatak> ok, dann so rum
<exs> kennt jemand ein gutes gtk programm womit man dvds kopieren kann, also aus denen isos kopieren kann?
<nunatak> Wie ich jetzt mit Inkscape weiter verfahre ist mir trotzdem ein Rätsel.
<bekks> Wozu braucht man dazu ein gtk PRogramm? dd reicht vollkommen aus. :)
<exs> weil ich die isos mit einem programm erstellen wollte, weil es mit dd nicht fuktioniert hat
<bekks> Es funktioniert mit dd.
<bekks> Wenn nicht, machst Du was falsch.
<exs> und was könnte das sein=
<bekks> Da ich nicht weiß, was genau Du da tust, kann ich Dir das nicht sagen.
<dreamon> exs, Brasero und K3b kann das.. 
<exs> ok danke
<exs> und wenn man beide systeme unterstützen möchte, sollte man ntfs oder lieber fat16 oder fat32 verwenden?
<nunatak> Im inkscape Channel bekam ich eben diesen Hinweis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/168914/comments/20 Mal sehen ob ich damit was anfangen kann
<bekks> exs: fat16 ist uralt.
<bekks> und linux unterstützt ntfs.
<nunatak> bekks: frage an den experten: kann ich das genannte paket durch installation dieser .deb updaten? will hier nicht einfach wild loslegen ohne zu wissen was ich da mache.
<nunatak> http://hyperion.zih.tu-dresden.de/debian-ports/pool-m68k/main/libg/libgc/
<bekks> Nein, weil das für eine andere Architektur ist.
<bekks> Für eine ganz andere :)
<nunatak> danke! das dacht ich mir schon wegen dem m68k. und hast du nen tipp wie ich die richtige bekomme?
<bekks> In dem Du das Paket für die richtige Architektur suchst?
<nunatak> ist das libgc? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgc
<nunatak> achso. das paket heißt libgc1c und nicht libgclc wie ich dachte
<nunatak> bekks: wäre dann wohl dieses: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libgc1c2_7.1-8_amd64.deb
<nunatak> allerdings ist das für den Ocelot gelistet. Macht das was. Für Meerkat ist die Version noch 6.8, was ich ja wohl auch bei mir installiert habe
<bekks> Ja, das macht sogar sehr viel.
<bekks> Du darfst das Paket wohl manuell selbst bauen.
<nunatak> oha. daran bin ich bisher immer gescheitert. 
<nunatak> schon zu wissen welche dateien ich brauche um das ding richtig zu bauen?
<bekks> Was soll man schon brauchen, außer dem Archiv mit den Quelldateien?
<nunatak> bekks: hast du vielleicht Lust mir dabei behilflich zu sein. ;) Ich geb einen aus!
<bekks> ,Paketbau? nunatak 
<shetlandpony> nunatak, Paketbau ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kpj> Hallo, wenn ich Ubuntu auf meinm MacBooPro 5.1 booten nöchte, habe ich zwei Optionen zur Auswahl: einmal das normale Booten und dann noch booten des Wiederherstellungsmoduses. Wenn ich normales Booten auswähle erscheint kurz ein violetter BIldschirm, dann ein weißes Aufflackern, und dann komischer Farbsalat. Beim Wiederherstellungmodus kommt bootet er zuerst verbose und stoppt aber beo ca. 7% mit folgenden letzten Einträgen:
<nunatak> es nicht so als hätte ich es noch nie versucht.
<nunatak> quelldateien? also ihn hier? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libgc_7.1.orig.tar.gz
<nunatak> chch
<kpj> [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: DCB I2C entry invalid      und     [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout
<bekks> nunatak: Das ist nur der eine Teil. Ich rede von den ORiginal-Quelldateien des Projekts, nicht von Debian.
<kpj> flush timeout kann man mit "nomodeset" in der kernel-command-line beseitigen?
<nunatak> bekks: also auf launchpad werde ich auf diese seite gelinkt: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Hans_Boehm/gc/
<nunatak> und kann dann hier eine menge sourcecode runterladen: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Hans_Boehm/gc/gc_source/
<nunatak> z.b. gc-7.1.tar.gz
<nunatak> aber das file ist von 2008? dann wäre das doch schon längst in der aktuellen ubuntu version? oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<nunatak> also bin ich da schon richtig?
<bekks> ...
<kpj> jemand eine idee für mein problem?
<szal> kpj: hastes einfach mal ausprobiert?
<kpj> du meinst nomodeset?
<szal> genau
<kpj> noch nicht
<kpj> hört sich das denn gut an?
<szal> weniger fragen, mehr machen..  durch Hinzufügen einer Bootoption im Bootmenü kannste nix kaputt machen
<nunatak> bekks: Bei Paketbau steht aber auch folgendes: Wenn bereits ein Debian-Paket in einer anderen Distribution oder einem anderen Release existiert, kann man auch das zugehörige Quellpaket als Grundlage nehmen
<nunatak> Heißt das nicht, dass ich das Paket von Ocelot als Grundlage nehmen und auf Maverick anpassen kann?
<kpj> dann probiere ich es mal
<apricot1> wie suche ich in Nautilus nach 'Allen videos' - ich kann ja nur NACh einer Suche dann die Suchergebnisse eingrenzen z.B. nach 'Videos'
<bekks> apricot1: genau so ... :)
<apricot1> bekks, das versteh ich nicht
<apricot1> wie soll ich eine suche eingrenzen, bevor ich suche ??
<Wedelwolf> geht nit. erst einfach bla suchen dann kannste da aufs + druecken
<apricot1> Wedelwolf, dann kann ich aber nur die Suche nach 'bla' eingtenzen !
<bekks> apricot1: Nein, man kann das einfach nicht so machen, wie Du das möchtest.
<apricot1> bin ich in KDE so gewöhnt. da geb ich einfach ein: *.wmv;*.flv;*.avi
<apricot1> dei dolphin
<bekks> Nautilus ist nicht Dolphin.
<apricot1> ich weiß
<apricot1> dacht halt, dass das unter Gnome auch geht. Ist doch eine 'normale' Anforderung  :)
<Wedelwolf> es geht ja auch.
<apricot1> und wie?
<Wedelwolf> Nur halt anders.
<apricot1> ja dann sag doch mal  ...
<bekks> apricot1: So wie Du es vorhin beschrieben hast.
<bekks> SO geht es, nicht anders.
<apricot1> ich weiß aber doch die Namen gar nicht, deshalb will ich ja wildcards einsetzen
<Wedelwolf> das geht so
<apricot1> und erstmal nach 'bla' suchen macht ja keinerlei Sinn
<Wedelwolf> suchen .txt oder .pls
<Wedelwolf> oder .avi
<apricot1> aber dann halt für jede Endung eine eigene Suche
<Wedelwolf> dann installier dir kubuntu parallel und mach dualboot., dann kannst du suchen wie du willst
<bekks> Wozu dualboot?
<bekks> `Das ist ja mal grober Blödsinn - dolphin installieren, fertig.
<Wedelwolf> wenn das geht kay.
<apricot1> hab grad Dolphin installiert; funktioniert seltsamerweise auch nicht. In Suse hatte ich es aber immer so gemacht...
<nunatak> bekks: Kannst mir nochmal sagen ob das dafür in Frage kommt und wenn ja, welches Paket ich als Grundlage nehmen kann? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Kompilieren-mit-apt-get
<apricot1> nicht mal, wenn ich in einem Ordner mit video-dateien bin findet dolphin irgendetwas
<bekks> nunatak: Nein, kommt es nicht.
<Phil-> Hi
<kpj> Nomodeset kennt er nicht
<kpj> Nomodeset kennt er nicht
<szal> halt ich fürn Gerücht
<szal> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=9a1c9743-5e52-48c7-b242-4b77ecd5bd5b ro edd=on nomodeset
<kpj> Noveau.noaccel=1 auch nicht
<szal> funktioniert hier ohne Anstände
<kpj> Bei grub2 ?
<szal> ja
<kpj> Ohhhh
<kpj> Vieeeeelen dank
<nunatak> bekks: dann verstehe ich das nicht richtig. es existiert doch ein paket für ein anderes release. 
<kpj> Beim anmelden meinte er aber, dass ich keine hardware für unity hätte, liegt dass an nomodeset?
<kpj> Ich habe auch keinen wlan treiber
<bekks> nunatak: ja, aber der apt-get Ansatz ist ein anderer.
<szal> kpj: ge wek mit Unity :P
<bekks> kpj: Du musst die entsprechenden Treiber noch installieren.
<kpj> Wie installiere ich den wlan treiber?
<kpj> xD
<szal> kpj: installier nVidia-Treiber, dann tuts das auch
<szal> die Anzeige natürlich, WLAN is ne andere Baustelle ;)
<kpj> Und wie mache ich das?
<bekks> ,wlan? kpj
<kpj> So ohne internet?
<shetlandpony> kpj, WLAN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Kabel einstecken?
<szal> anzunehmenderweise 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<kpj> Okay, dann steck ich erstmal das lan kabelnrein
<kpj> Ich geh hier eben mit ubuntu rein
<kpj> hi
<kpj> bin ich im richtigen channel?
<nunatak> bekks: heißt also dh_make. auf pBuilder kann ich verzichten, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, da das Paket ja nur für den Eigengebrauch auf meiner Konfiguration laufen muss.
<kpj> hallo, wie installiere ich mir wlan treiber?
<kpj--> Hi
<KojiroAK> kpj--, in dem, du sie installierst. 
<KojiroAK> kpj--, welche Treiber?
<kpj> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Installation
<kpj> da müsste ich doch fündig werden
<KojiroAK> kpj, es hängt von deinem W-LAN-Chip ab.
<kpj> okay, wie finde ich denn heraus, was für einen ich habe?
<kpj> iwconfig?
<KojiroAK> kpj, gib mal im Terminal "lspci |egrep Network" ein. (ohne die ".)
<kpj> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<KojiroAK> Oh, der ist fies. 
<kpj> :(
<bekks> Wieso ":("?
<kpj> <KojiroAK> Oh, der ist fies. 
<kpj> das hört sich nicht gut an
<kpj> oder?
<KojiroAK> kpj, da darfst du Treiber an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installieren.
<kpj> cool
<bekks> kpj: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kpj> die frage ist nur, welche genau
<kpj> thx
<kpj> muss ich mir zuerst jockey installieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<Moritz24M> moin ppq: Hat leider immernoch nicht geklappt.... bin mir nu nicht sicher ob ich das mit fglrx und den updates richtig gemacht habe... ich habe das auch aus dem chroot raus installiert. also als root@ubuntu. ist das richtig gewesen?
<ppq> Moritz24M: ja. hast du auch 'aticonfig --initial' ausgeführt im chroot?
<Moritz24M> jep
<ppq> und was heißt "nicht geklappt"? was genau passiert jetzt wenn du den rechner anmachst?
<Moritz24M> er versucht über lan zu booten, obwohl die hdd als erste bootpartition eingesetllt ist. also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er den bootloader iwie immernoch nicht findeet....
<ppq> jo
<ppq> und beim nullen der platte, hast du da vorher geguckt ob sda auch wirklich deine ssd ist und nicht der usbstick?
<kpj> ich kann die seite, auf der steht ob meine karte kompatibel ist, nicht öffnen
<Moritz24M> ppq, ich habe keine ssd, aber ich habe mit fdisk -l geschaut und /dev/sdb1 war die platte mit ext4 und bootflat also hab ich dd auf sdb gemacht
<Moritz24M> der hat mir auch bestätigt dass er so und so lange zum schreiben gebraucht hat
<kpj> ich brauche dann wohl den STA-Treiber
<ppq> hm, ok
<kpj> und um den STA-Treiber zu installieren braucht man doch jockey oder nicht?
<ppq> Moritz24M: hast du beim installieren alles auf den vorausgewählten werten gelassen, also auch automatisch partitionieren lassen etc.?
<Moritz24M> nur eine Frage: Wo Du geschrieben hast "dann noch nicht rebooten! sondern wie beschrieben chrooten, fglrx installieren und konfigurieren" meintest Du aber schon wieder in das Live-System rein und die Befehle dort ausführen oder? 
<kpj> bekks : und um den STA-Treiber zu installieren braucht man doch jockey oder nicht?
<ppq> Moritz24M: ja, du hast ja im live-system ubuntu installiert
<Moritz24M> nein, ich hab eine ext4 selber angelegt und als / eingehängt mit bootflat und eine swap partitioniert
<ppq> narf
<ppq> genau das solltest du nicht
<Moritz24M> ach scheisse, weil er dann diese eine partition die du jetzt hast nicht anlegt oder wie?
<ppq> ja
<Moritz24M> die vfat
<Moritz24M> mh
<Moritz24M> gut dann werde ich es heute abend nochmal versuchen. Dann habe ich auch das ext. Laufwerk. 
<ppq> live-cd booten, platte nochmal nullen, den installer starten und alles auf vorauswahl lassen (automatisch partitionieren lassen), dann wieder direkt chrooten, fglrx installieren/konfigurieren
<Moritz24M> Was genau meinst Du mit "aus dem Live-System heraus installiert"? Ich habe nicht diese Verknüpfung da auf dem Desktop genutzt sondern einfach normal von USB gebootet und dann installieren gewählt
<kpj> wenn ich den treiber installieren möchte kommt ein installArchives() error
<ppq> Moritz24M: ne, ich meinte schon aus dem live-system. wenn du bootest gehst du erstmal auf "ubuntu ausprobieren" oder sinngemäß, nicht gleich auf installieren
<bekks> kpj: Um einen Treiber zu installieren braucht man kein Jockey.
<bekks> kpj: Wie installierst Du den denn?
<bekks> Und was ist der exakte, vollständige Fehler?
<kpj> schön, ich habe es jetzt mit systemverwaltung/zusätzliche treiber probiert
<Moritz24M> ppq, ja. Dort nulle ich dann. Und dann die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop nutzen oder wieder neu booten und dann direkt wählen "Ubuntu installieren"?
<ppq> Moritz24M: die verknüpfung
<kpj> bekks: warte eben er hängt grad etwas
<Moritz24M> ppq, okay. Dann habe ich es jetzt hoffentlich mal richtig verstanden. Werde heute Abend berichten
<ppq> ok
<kpj> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<kpj> das ist der fehler
<bekks> Und wann genau kommt der? Wenn Du was ganz genau wo wie tust?
<kpj> wenn ich den treiber auswähle, und auf aktivieren klicke
<bekks> WO wählst Du den aus?
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht, was genau Du tust.
<kpj> dann kommt zuerst treiber herunterladen mit fortschrittsbalken
<kpj> systemverwaltung/zusätzliche treiber
<bekks> Dann installier den manuell.
<bekks> apt-get install ...
<kpj> uhhh
<kpj> jetzt hat es auf einmal geklappt
<Phil-> tadah.
<kpj> und jetzt soll cih auch noch wichtige sicherheitsaktualisierungen laden
<kpj> mach ich einfach mal :P
<bekks> Wewr sagt das?
<kpj> die aktualissierungsverwaltung
<Phil-> Sollte ich eine ältere Version von Ubuntu verwenden, wenn 11.04 ziemlich langsam und Ressourcen fressend ist :/ ?
<bekks> Phil-: Woran machst Du "resourcenfressend" denn genau fest?
<bekks> Und wizu hast Du resourcen, wenn Ubuntu sie nicht nutzen darf?
<Phil-> bekks, an SysPeek. Es ist nicht so das Ubuntu sie nicht nutzen darf, nur wenn ich Programme starte dann steigt die CPU Auslastung auf 100 %!
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Sei doch froh, dass die die ganze CPU nutzen und nicht nur 10%.
<bekks> Die brauchen die Leistung bis sie gestartet sind, und dann war es das auch.
<Phil-> Okay, mal gucken :p z.B hab ich Desmume mal laufen gehabt; gleiches Problem + niedrige Framerate
<bekks> Was auch immer syspeek und desmume sind.
<Phil-> Und das mein Laptop weniger schafft als eine Keksbox mit Prozessor will mir nicht gefallen.
<bekks> Was ist das denn für ein Prozessor, wieviel RAM, und welche Grafikkarte?
<Phil-> Syspeek ist ein Tool zum Monitoring von CPU, Netzwerk, SWAP etc. etc.
<bekks> Was kann das, was "top" nicht kann?
<Phil-> Intel Core2DUO 2.0 GHz, 2 GB, NVIDIA Geforce 9600GS
<bekks> Ja, das Ding kann nicht viel mehr als eine Keksdose.
<Phil-> Es hat eine Statusanzeige in der Topleiste :P
<Phil-> Ist halt schon 2 Jährchen alt.
<Phil-> Keksdose war vorhin der Vergleich zum NDS
<bekks> Was ist ein NDS?
<Phil-> bekks, bin wieder da. Die Programme brauchen halt während normalem Betrieb so viel.
<bekks> Das möchte ich gerne in der Ausgabe von "top" sehen.
<Phil-> Okay, geht klar
<Phil-> Ich mach dir einen Screenshot
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ich will keinen screenshot von top sehen, sondern einen nopaste.
<ring0> Phil-, vielleicht 'top -n 1 | pastebinit'
<jokrebel> hi
<Phil-> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/637516/
<bekks> Wie man sieht, ist deine CPU gerade zu 26% ausgelastet. Was genau ist das Problem daran?
<hunggar> hallo, wollte meine externe Festplatte auf Fehler überprüfen: fsck liefert folgendes Ergebnis: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401327/
<jokrebel> .oO( was ist das denn für komisch formatierter Paste? )
<hunggar> Heißt das meine Festplatte hat einen Fehler oder bedeutet das was anderes?
<ring0> jokrebel, liegt wohl am ausgabeformat von top
<bekks> hunggar: Ja, davon ist auszugehen. Zumindest das Dateisystem auf der Platte hat einen Schuß. Überprüf das mit Windows.
<Phil-> bekks, internet war weg, hast alles bekommen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du hast auf meine Frage nicht mehr geantwortet.
<Phil-> okay, also die 20 % waren während nichts lief, außer dem kommando "top - n 1 | pastebinit"..
<bekks> pastebinit brauchte 16% davon.
<bekks> Wann kommt endlich die Stelle mit dem Problem?
<Phil-> Das einfach alles sehr lange dauert, sobald 1-2 Programme offen sind
<bekks> Da aber keinerlei dieser Programme gestartet sind, ist top leider ziemlich nutzlos an der Stelle.
<bekks> Starte mal 1-2 Programme, und nopaste dann wieder die Ausgabe von top
<Phil-> Meine Überlegung ist halt, ob ich auf eine andere Distribution umsteige.
<bekks> Ohne die Ausgabe von "top" unter Last sage ich dazu nichts.
<jokrebel> .oO( Und allgemeine Beratung ist nebenan )
<sash_> Als ob Ubuntu auf nem C2D mit 2x2GHz nicht läuft. Son Quatsch.
<ring0> too bloated
<bekks> Was bisher ja auch nicht belegt ist.
<sash_> Es ist widerlegt.
<sash_> Weils Unsinn ist.
<bekks> Ja, das sowieso :)
<Phil-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637534/
<bekks> Was ist desmume?
<jokrebel> 19% ist keine Volllast. Und wo ist die 2te CPU?
<Phil-> Es läuft ja auch und es ist mein Laptop auf dem ich herumprobiere, und wenn ich noch eine komfortablere + schnellere finde bin ich glücklich
<Phil-> in der liveanzeige durchgängig 50 % +
<jokrebel> Phil-: Du wirst hier Hilfe bei Ubuntu-Problemen bekommen - aber keine allgemeine Linux-Beratung
<k1l> desmume ist nen nintendo DS emulator iirc
<Phil-> jokrebel, weiß ich; bin ja ursprünglich hergekommen umd zu erfahren ob es sinnvoll ist eine ältere ubuntu version zu installieren
<jokrebel> Phil-: Da ältere Versionen (vermutlich auch bei anderen Distris) keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr bekommen ist dies ganz allgemein eine schlechte Idee. Zumindest wenn der Rechner auch am Internet hängt.
<ring0> vielleicht schlankere desktopumgebungen antesten, z.b xfce oder lxde, aber ältere releases wohl eher nicht
<ppq> naja, xfce ist mittlerweilse so "schlank" wie gnome 2
<Phil-> Okay, ist eine Idee. Hab bei mich bei 11.04 schon mit Ubuntu Classic angemeldet
<ring0> ppq, da ist was dran
<Tobi_> Hallo
<KojiroAK> Tag Tobi_ hier bist du richtig, jetzt nur noch die Frage stellen.
<Tobi_> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem WLAN und benötige Hilfe. Ich habe gelesen, dass Sonderzeichen im Key nicht gut sind, habe aber keine Möglichkeit diesen zu ändern. Was kann ich tun, damit das WLAN trotzdem funktioniert ?
<bekks> Nichts.
<bekks> Sonderzeichen im Key sind potentiell sehr problematisch.
<Tobi_> im wiki habe ich darüber etwas gelesen und auch schon probiert, allerdings will es trotzdem nicht
<Phil-> Was ist denn dein Problem?
<Tobi_> Das Netwerk wird gefunden, ich geben den WPA2 key ein und es versucht sich zu verbinden. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt dann aber das Fenster zur Eingabe des Keys erneut
<bekks> Tobi_: "etwas" "probiert" "will nicht" - das sind leider sehr ungenaue Begriffe.
<ppq> Tobi_: du könntest versuchen, deinen key hexadezimal anzugeben. geht bspw. mit wicd
<Tobi_> ich habe dies hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan/sonderzeichen gemacht
<jokrebel> Tobi_: Und wieso ist es nicht möglich einfach den Accesspoint umzukonfigurieren?
<Tobi_> Naja, möglich wäre es. Ist allerdings mit dem Rest der Familie schwer zu vereinbaren, da sie der Meinung sind, dass der Schlüssel dann zu unsicher ist und Sonderzeichen wichtig sind
<bekks> Haben die wirklich technische Ahnung oder nur Bild-Halbwissen?
<Tobi_> letzteres
<bekks> Dann ignorier das.
<wasned> hi
<Phil-> Rechne ihnen vor wie lange es dauern würde selbst einen Key ohne Sonderzeichen zu knacken. (Brute Force, keine RT)
 * bekks slaps Phil- with a large rainbow table.
<Tobi_> wäre das wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit ?
<bekks> Tobi_: Ja.
<wasned> ich hab eine kleine Frage: Ich experimentiere nebenbei ein wenig mit FreeBSD und hab noch die 8.0er Version. Mein Huawei-Stick funktioniert dort nicht, ich müsst FBSD updaten. Ist es möglich, von Ubuntu in FreeBSD zu chrooten?
<wasned> oder anderweitig FreeBSD von Ubuntu aus zu updaten?
<bekks> wasned: Nein.
<jokrebel> Tobi_: Und sag ihnen, der Schlüssel muss nur lang genug sein, dann langt auch einen Zahlenkolonne. Ansonsten: Kleinbuchstaben, Großbuchstaben und Ziffern und mehr als 8 Zeichen ist sicher genug.
<bekks> wasned: Nein.
<wasned> wegen dem ufs nehme ich an
<bekks> Richtig.
<Tobi_> Ok, ich gebe mein Bestes um sie zu überzeugen :) Danke
<Phil-> Tobi_, Viel Glück!
<wasned> hm, okay.. dann bleibt mir eh nix andres, als die 8.2-er zu laden, morgen einen Rohling zu kaufen und loslegen. Huawei e1750-support ist erst bei der 8.1er dabei
<jokrebel> Phil-: Überzeug sie wenigsten zu "gängigen" Sonderzeichen. äöü die es nur hierzulande gibt ist wirklich nicht sinnvoll.
<wasned> trotzdem danke
<wasned> =)
<Phil-> jokrebel, Ich hab meinen Key ohne Sondezeichen.. Du meintest sicherlich Tobi_
<jokrebel> Phil-: klar - sorry, bin nur mit halbem Kopf hier wegen anderen Tätigkeiten.
<Tobi__> Hallo
<Tobi__> Also ich war ja vorhin schon mal hier. Das WLAN Passwort hat nun keine Sonderzeichen mehr, das Verbinden geht allerdings trotzdem nicht. Es kommt nach kurzer Zeit erneut die Aufforderung zum Eingeben des Schlüssels
<jokrebel> Tobi_: Welcher Kanal wird benutzt?
<Tobi_> Wo bekomme ich das raus ?
<Tobi_> Im Routermenü ?
<jokrebel> Tobi_: Im Router
<Tobi_> Kanal 1 momentan
<Flash63> Tobi_: kannst Du mal die Ausgabe eines Scans und die  Liste der geladenen Kernelmodule pasten (Ausgabe des eigenen AP genügt erstmal)? 
<Flash63> Tobi_: sudo iwlist scan
<Flash63> Tobi_:lsmod
<jokrebel> Tobi_: ok - das kann dann also eigentlich nicht das Problem sein. Versuch mal nicht den mixed-mode sondern nur entweder WPA _oder_ WPA2. Da haben mache karten auch pProbleme
<Tobi_> [paste:401332:iwlist scan; lsmod]
<Tobi_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401332
<Flash63> Tobi_: Zwei Probleme ....
<Tobi_> Welche wären das ?
<Flash63> Tobi_: zwei Treiber sind geladen, rt2870sta und rt2800usb. Sperre zunächst den rt2800usb über die Blacklist.
<Tobi_> Tut mir Leid, ich bin noch eher Anfänger in Sachen Ubuntu.. Daher: Wie mach ich das?
<Flash63> Tobi_: blacklist rt2800usb in die /etc/modpropbe.d/blacklist.conf - erkennt man schon beim editieren was gemeint ist
<Flash63> Tobi_: siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<shetlandpony> Flash63's url: http://tinyurl.com/4x5g7h |        Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Tobi_> ok, habe die Zeile unten angefügt
<Flash63> Tobi_: dann arbeitet der Router noch mit gemischter Verschlüsselung und nicht rein WPA2, was die sicherste Variante wäre. Der network-Manager hat damit meistens ein problem.
<Tobi_> das heißt, im Routermenü von WPA+WPA2 auf WPA2 auf WPA2 (CCMP) umstellen ?
<Tobi_> das heißt, im Routermenü von WPA+WPA2 auf WPA2 (CCMP) umstellen ?
<Flash63> Tobi_: starte neu bzw. schalte den Rechner kurz aus um die Firmware und den Treiber sicher zu entladen. Prüfe dann wieder mit lsmod ob nur noch rt2870sta geladen wird. Ändere die Verschlüsselung des Routers  auf rein WPA2-AES (CCMP). Versuche eine Verbindung aufzubauen.
<Tobi_> Ok, ich bin gleich wieder da (Hoffentlich über Wlan ;) )
<Tobi_> Also, nach einem Neustart wird meine WLAN karte anscheinend nicht mehr erkannt. oben rechts steht nun "Funknetzwerke (Gerät wird nicht verwaltet)"
<k1l> nopaste mal deine /etc/network/interfaces
<Flash63> Tobi_: Rechtsklick auf das NM Symbol. Netzwerk/Funknetzwerk aktivieren.
<Tobi_> Flash63: Ist aktiviert
<Flash63> Tobi_: hast Du 11.04? Kann sein, dass der andere Treiber (rt2800usb) besser funktioniert.
<Tobi_> nein ich habe 10.04
<Flash63> Tobi_: hängt auch vom verwendeten WLAN-Karten/Stick-Typ ab
<Tobi_> in interfaces steht drin: "auto lo iface lo inet loopback"
<Tobi_> Nach "auto lo" eine Leerzeile
<Flash63> Tobi_: das ist ok
<kpj--> Hallo leute
<Flash63> Tobi_: Was für eine Karte genau? Die USB-ID wird benötigt. - lsusb
<Tobi_> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 13d3:3247 IMC Networks 802.11 n/g/b Wireless LAN Adapte
<kpj--> firewire_ohci 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> LINK[Z00J] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
<kpj--> Danach stoppt der ubuntu boot vorgang
<Flash63> Tobi_: habe identische Karte hier im Rechner, Modul rt2870sta funktioniert einwandfrei. War der rechner unter Windows mit dieser Karte schon mal am Router angemeldet? MAC-Adressfilter könnte ansonsten die Verbindung blockieren. Verschlüsselung ist umgestellt?
<Flash63> Tobi_: hier ebenfalls 10.04 64bit
<Tobi_> War schonmal am Router angemeldet unter Windows, Macfilter ist nicht aktiv
<jokrebel> kpj--: Was heißt "stoppt der ubuntu boot vorgang"? Blinken die Tastatur-LEDs. Ist ein wechseln auf die Konsole möglich ………
<Tobi_> Verschlüsselung habe ich jetzt umgestellt, vor dem reboot noch nicht
<Tobi_> soll ich nochmal rebooten ?
<kpj--> Alles läuft ;) er wollte die festplatte wieder haben, die beim ausschalten drinn war
<kpj--> (warum auch immer...)
<kpj--> Leider läuft metacity nicht
<kpj--> Wie kann ich das ohne leisten starten?
<Flash63>  Tobi_: das sollte auch ohne Reboot laufen.
<Tobi_> also oben rechts steht immer noch: Gerät wird nicht verwaltet.
<Flash63>  Tobi_: zeigt der Scan bei der Verschlüsselung jetzt WPA2 - CCMP an und kein TKIP mehr?
<Tobi_> Wenn er wenigstens scannen würde
<bekks> ...würde dich das keinen Schritt weiterbringen.
<Flash63>  Tobi_: prüfe mal die Konfigurationsdateien des N Managers ...
<Flash63> cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state 
<Flash63> cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf 
<Flash63> Tobi_: Da muss stehen: WirelessEnabled=true bzw. managed=true
<Tobi_> da steht managed = false
<Tobi_> und WirelessEnabled=true
<Flash63> Tobi_: auf true ändern
<Tobi_> erledigt
<Flash63> Tobi_: Änderungen, Erfolg?
<Tobi_> Immer noch Gerät wird nicht verwaltet 
<Flash63> Tobi_: Treiber entladen laden ...
<Flash63> sudo modprobe -rf rt2870sta
<Flash63> sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<Tobi_> beim ersten sagt er mir FATAL: Module rt2870sta is in use.
<Tobi_> beim zweiten kommt keine ausgabe
<Flash63> Tobi_: ok dann mal das Häkchen bei "Funknetzwerk aktivieren" entfernen, Treiber entladen und dann wieder laden, Häkchen wieder aktivieren ...
<Tobi_> entladen ist der erste befehl ?
<Flash63> jup
<Tobi_> weiterhin selbe Meldung: FATAL: Module rt2870sta is in use.
<Flash63> probiere ein sudo service network-manager stop - dann entladen, laden und den selben befhl mit "start"
<Tobi_> Beim entladen kommt weiterhin diese Meldung
<Flash63> Hast Du noch einen anderen Manager parallel installiert?
<Tobi_> nein
<Flash63> Mist/Ratlos. Starte neu (ungewöhnlich) 
<kpj_> hallo, mein metacity ist abgestürzt, wie kann ich es wieder starten?
<kpj> jemand eine idee?
<k1l> metacity --replace?
<Tobi_> Okay
<kpj> okay das wusste ich auch schon, aber wie soll ich ein terminal öffnen?
<Tobi__> Es geeht :)
<Tobi__> ich habe einfach nur den Service NetworkManager neu gestartet
<kpj> mein metacity ist abgestürzt, wie öffne ich ein terminal?
<Tobi__> Danke ! :))
<kpj> Tobi__  glückwunsch ;)
<k1l> kpj: alt+f2, alt+strg+t, strg+alt+f1 --> dann wieder mit strg+alt+f7 zurückj
<Flash63>  Tobi__: Prima. :-D Der Manager ist manchmal etwas zickig.
<Tobi__> noch eine Frage, erkennen andere Rechner bei denen das Wlan passwort gespeichert ist, dass die Verschlüsselungsart geändert wurde und passen das automatisch an ? Oder wird noch einmal nach dem PW gefragt ?
<kpj> danke :) leider steht da, dass er keine fenster machen kann (warte genaue fehlermeldung kommt jetzt)
<kpj> "unable to open X display"
<kpj> xhost + ?
<kpj> ich denke, dass die DISPLAY env variable nicht gesetzt ist
<bekks> Nicht denken, nachprüfen :)
<kpj> xhost sagt:    unable to open display ""
<Flash63>  Tobi__: unter Windows könnte eine erneute Kennworteingabe  erforderlich sein. Wenn nicht alle Rechner im Verbund sichere WPA2-Verschlüsselung unterstützen, was bei Geräten die nicht älter ~5Jahre sind eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte, kannst Du den NM durch Wicd (siehe Wiki) ersetzen.
<bekks> kpj: Ja und?
<bekks> kpj: DAs heisst nicht, dass DISPLAY nicht gesetzt ist.
<kpj> nunja zwischen " und " steht nichts
<kpj> nicht oh
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Prüf es nach.
<kpj> echo $DISPLAY ?
<kpj> so würde ich es prüfen
<bekks> z.B., ja.
<kpj> (also leere zeile)
<kpj> gibt nichts aus
<Tobi__> Flash63: Unt wcid ist besser als NM ?
<Flash63>  Tobi__: Nein, anders
<bekks> kpj: Dann setz die Variable. xhost hilft Dir nicht dabei.
<kpj> gut
<Flash63>  Tobi__: z.T etwas flexibler konfigurierbar
<kpj> in etc/environment?
<kpj> global DISPLAY=0:0.
<kpj> global DISPLAY=:0.0
<kpj> meine ich
<Tobi__> ok, dann werde ich wenn die Updates fertig sind wicd installieren 
<kpj> vor :0.0 muss noch der rechnername
<kpj> global DISPLAY=kpj:0.0
<kpj> hm, dass ist falsch
<kpj> ich habe   export DISPLAY=kpj:0.0 eingegeben
<kpj> jemand ein tipp?
<kpj> ?
<kpj> Aaalso, ich habe metacity zum Laufen gebracht, leider habe ich momentan nur Fensterrahmen, und keine Leisten...
<kpj> Woran könnte das liegen?
<kpj> so habs selber rausgefunden...
<x1o> hi ich brauch mal nen tipp, hab ne ssd (60/55Gb) ich möchte häufige updates auf die alte festplatte machen (500gb) + zusätzlich auf die gleiche festplatte soll musik und video und zusätzlich eine bootbare kopie der ssd
<x1o> wie mach ich das? eine partition mit vollkopie + inkrementelle backups? + partition video und musik + kopie partition?
<bekks> Die BAckups auf die selbe Platten zu legen ist - Unsinn.
<x1o> es ist doch nciht auf die selbe?
<x1o> original auf ssd
<x1o> ich möchte aber zusätzlich von der backupplatte booten können, damit ich auch meine festplatte statt laptop mitnehmen kann
<bekks> Das kannst knicken.
<x1o> why?
<bekks> Weil nicht alle Rechner identisch von USB booten.
<x1o> :(
<x1o> ok
<x1o> mir fällt grad ein, dass ich noch ne 3,5zoll 500gb habe und dann die alte 2,5zoll hdd mit 500gb, dann musik und vids auf die 2,5 und inkrementelles auf 3,5?
<x1o> aber ich kann die 2,5 zoll nciht so einstellen, dass ich daher booten kann?
<bekks> Das sagte niemand.
<bekks> Du kannst nur davon ausgehen, dass andere Rechner als Deiner das Ding auch booten können.
<bekks> Und die Du deine Daten verteilst, musst Du leider wirklich selbst wissen. :)
<x1o> muss ich dann für dieses bootbare backup nur die fstab ändern?
<bekks> x1o: Nein.
<x1o> sondern?
<bekks> Du musst die Platte bootbar machen, und die fstab SO anpassen, dass sie am _jeweiligen_ Rechner auch booted.
<x1o> aber in der fstab sind doch die UUID drin dafür ist das doch gedacht, dass man nicht immer sda in sdb ändern muss und so?
<x1o> dann änder ich die UUID und er bootet dann so dass es passt oder nicht?
<bekks> Ja, aber Grub muss auch passend installiert sein.
<x1o> variiert das dann von rechner zu rechner?
<x1o> also grub arbeitet dann wieder mit der nummerierung?
<x1o> hd(0,0) und so war das doch früher? haben die das nicht in grub2 mal verbessert?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> da gehts über uuid auch
<x1o> ah cool, also geht es doch, das backup bootbar zu machen, mit fstab ändern und chroot grub ändern
<Moritz24M> hey, ich versuche gerade mein installiertes ubuntu mittels einer livecd zu mounten um dann chrooten zu können (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD). Allerdings kann ich dann die "Zusätzlichen Schritte" nicht ausführen. mount point does not exist... erstelle ich das Verzeiochnis vorher mit mkdir geht es. Ist das okay oder funktioniert dann später u.U. iwas nicht?
<x1o> Moritz24M, kommt drauf an welches verzeichnis du erstellst
<ppq> Moritz24M: ist ok so, man MUSS den mountpunkt vorher erstellen
<Moritz24M> achso, alles klar :)
<ppq> Moritz24M: um welchens chriott gehts denn?
<ppq> die verzeichnisse /dev /proc und /sys müssten eigtl. schon vorhanden sein
<ppq> Moritz24M: wie genau ist denn eigentlich gerade stand der dinge?
<jokrebel> gn8
<Moritz24M> ppq, noch nichts neues. war heute MIttag nicht zu Hause und jetzt versuche ich es nochmal. Ext. Laufwerk hole ich gleich ab. Booten wollte er immer wieder nur via LAN
<Moritz24M> ja das wundert mich ja, es war kein verzeichnis verhanden, musste dev, proc und sys alle vorher erstellen
<ppq> achso. dann musst du doch gar nichts machen jetzt.
<ppq> machst ja eh gleich alles wieder platt :)
<D-F3NS> hi, wie kann ich noch mal temporär boot optionen im grub ändern? WIll esten ob ich das Akku-Problem mit pcie_aspm=force lösen kann
<Moritz24M> ja aber will es jetzt einfach mal testen :D dauert noch bis ich das LW habe
<D-F3NS> welche taste muss ich drücken, damit ich die bootoptionen ändern kann bein booten?!
<Macolazius> Tach. Habe hier ein Script liegen, dass jede Woche einmal ausgeführt werden soll. Die Datei heißt "backup". Funktionieren tut es, das habe ich getestet per Konsole "./backup". Erstelle ich allerdings einen cronjob mit der grafischen Oberfläche "Geplante Aufgaben" wird diese Aufgabe regelrecht ignoriert. Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr, was ich jetzt noch machen kann, um das Teil zum laufen zu bringen.
<bekks> D-F3NS: esc oder shift um ins Geub-Menü zu kommen.
<D-F3NS> bekks, thx
<NTQ> Hi. Ich habe hier eine IDE-Festplatte mit 120 Gb von WD. Windows sagt beim Hochfahren, dass 34% davon nicht mehr lesbar sei, dass es kaputte Sektoren gibt und was weiß ich noch alles, aber badblocks unter Ubuntu auf dem selben Rechner sagt "alles super".
<NTQ> wem soll ich glauben?
<NTQ> ich versuche badblocks jetzt auch nochmal per USB-IDE-Adapter an meinem Laptop und mal schauen, was dann kommt
<ppq> NTQ: schmeiß mal einen smart "long" test an
<ppq> und erwarte nicht zu viel, 120GB ide klingt verdammt alt :o
<Moritz24M> ppq, ich kann jetzt sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash  nicht mehr ausführen...no such file or directory....
<Moritz24M> achso oder muss ich bash auch erst erstellen?
<bekks> nein...
<bekks> Das muss da sein.
<Moritz24M> jau isses auch, gerade nachgeschaut...
<Moritz24M> dann weiss ich aber trotzdem nicht wieso ich nicht chrooten kann
<bekks> Wie hast Du denn nachgesehen?
<bekks> NAch welcher Datei hast du gesucht?
<Moritz24M> bekks, hierum gehts: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<bekks> Ich weiß sehr genau worum es bei einem chroot geht.
<bekks> Nach welcher Datei hast du gesucht?
<onkel> Kann mir jemand bei einem kleinen Mausproblem helfen? Ich habe endlich mal wieder Ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem Laptop installiert, Edge 11 mit AMD-CPU. bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, es geht ja alles. Aber manchmal hängt der Mauszeiger für ein paar Sekunden. Das kommt manchmal recht häufig vor und nervt ziemlich. Hab nix gefunden dazu im Netz. :(
<Moritz24M> bekks, so wars nicht gemeint. ist mir bewusst, dass du das weisst. ich weiss gerade ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich was du mit datei meinst...
<bekks> Moritz24M: Die Bash ist eine shell - man startet sie über eine ausführbare Datei.
<Moritz24M> ja, und diese ist in /bin vorhanden
<bekks> Du hast vorhin gesagt, die Datei existiere - ich fragte, nach welche Datei Du denn geschaut hast?
<Moritz24M> ja bash
<bekks> Das bringt Dir nur nichts, weil chroot das selbstverständlich IM chroot sucht, also nach /mnt/bin/bash sucht.
<Moritz24M> gut das existiert dann nicht
<bekks> Dann hast Du deine Platte wohl nicht nach /mnt gemounted.
<Moritz24M> bekks, naja, sofern man mit sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt seine partition nach /mnt mounted, sollte ich das eigentlich getan haben
<Moritz24M> onkel, hast Du dropbox am laufen? Damit hatte ich mal genau Dein Problem...
<bekks> Sofern das fehlerfrei funktioniert.
<Moritz24M> okay und kann ich das irgendwie "überprüfen"? Denn er hatte es ohne zu meckern getan
<bekks> Moritz24M: Schau halt nach (mount eintippen), was da wirklich gemounted ist.
<onkel> nein, Droppbox ist nicht an
<onkel> zumindest nicht das ich wüsste, ist das ein Bestandteil von Ubuntu?
<bekks> Nein.
<Moritz24M> /dev/sda1 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<onkel> ich hab neben Thunderbird noch keine zusätzlichen Anwendungen installiert
<bekks> LOL
<EineFrage> Guten Abend. Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Undzwar ist mir aufgefallen das, wenn ich im internet surfe, und runter / hoch scrolle mein Bild ziemlich ruckelt. Und beim Windows war das immer der Fall, wenn ich die Grafikkarte nicht installiert habe. Dies habe ich getan hier auf Ubuntu unter "Zusätzliche Treiber". (Wobei unten steht: Dieser Treiber ist aktiviert, aber nicht in Benutzung) Woran kann das denn liegen, oder ist es Normal ? (Benutze Ubuntu ohn
<EineFrage> e effekte) 
<bekks> Moritz24M: Vergiss einfach ein Ubuntu auf einem VFAT Dateisystem. Funktioniert nicht. Navaaar.
<bekks> EineFrage: Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht installiert ist, siehst Du nichts.
<Moritz24M> bekks, das Problem ist, dass ich hier so nen Netbook habe, wo die Installation sowieso schon nicht richtig hinhaut. ppq hatte mir eine "Anleitung" gegeben, mit der es doch möglich sein sollte, das teil zu booten. Auch er hatte gesagt, er habe eine (kleine) vfat partition, die ihm ubuntu bei der installation erstellt hat...
<EineFrage> Wie gesagt ich habe unter "Zusätzliche Treiber" (wie oben beschrieben), den Grafikkartentreiber installiert (denke ich). Mir geht es darum, das, dass bild trotzdem ziemlich ruckelt
<onkel> was für ne Grafikkarte ist das denn?
<EineFrage> Und bei Windows war das immer der fall, wenn kein Treiber installiert ist
<EineFrage> Eine etwas ältere GeForce. Weiß nicht genau wie sie heißt. Kann man das nachgucken ?
<bekks> Moritz24M: Mag ja alles sein. Ein Linux auf einer VFAT funktioniert nicht.
<bekks> EineFrage: Ja, kann man.
<bekks> EineFrage: sudo lspci | grep VGA
<EineFrage> GeForce FX 5600XT
<bekks> ,nvidia? EineFrage 
<shetlandpony> EineFrage: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Moritz24M> bekks, ich lege persönlich keinen wert auf eine vfat partition und habe das eig. auch nicht beabsichtigt gehabt. ich hatte das eher so verstanden, dass in die vfat partition irgendwie der bootloader reinkommt, weil das ja mit efi alles komplizierter ist...
<EineFrage> shetlandpony: Ich habe wirklich - wirklich - keine Ahnung was ich machen muss. Ich dachte, wenn ich unter "Zusätzliche Treiber" gehe , und das dort runterlade, hätte ich den Treiber
<bekks> Moritz24M: Ja, so soll das eigentlich sein. Aber es macht keinerlei Sinn, das Ding nach /mnt zu mounten und zu erwarten, dass man chrooten kann.
<bekks> ,bot? EineFrage 
<shetlandpony> EineFrage: ich bin ein bot ;p
<vectory> ,bot! EineFrage 
<vectory> ja >_>
<EineFrage> ?
<bekks> EineFrage: Lies bitte den Link, den shetlandpony Dir gab.
<bekks> DA steht, was Du tun sollst. 
<vectory> Moritz24M: ich glaub die vfat partition ist für den windows bootloader gedacht
<Moritz24M> vectory, ich hab leider keine ahnung... ppq hatte mir das gestern gesagt, dass ubuntu ihm diese vfat part. auch automatisch erstellt hat. mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen
<Moritz24M> bekks, okay, wie kann ich dann chrooten?!
<bastik_> Hi! Ich bekomme "panic occured, switching back to text console". Weiß jemand, wo man das Log nachträglich lesen kann?
<bekks> Moritz24M: In dem Du die richtige PArtition nach /mnt muntest, nachdem Du die VFAT wieder unmounted hast?
<bekks> bastik_: Wann? Wo? BEim Versuch was zu tun? Welches Ubuntu?
<Moritz24M> bekks, ah. habs glaube ich. beim ersten installationsversuch hatte ich manuell partitioniert und da war sda1 driekt die ext4 partition für ubuntu und jetzt als ich es ubuntu habe machen lassen, ist sda1 die EFI System partition
<EineFrage> bekks: Sorry, der Link sagt mir nicht wirklich was ich zu tun habe
<EineFrage> Denn, wie ich sagte, kenn ich mich nicht aus. Und wüsste nichtmal, welcher der 3 Dinger für meine Grafikkarte wäre
<bastik_> bekks, Natty - (hatte vorher sein ein paar Jahren Hardy drauf, keine Probleme). Bisher 2x aufgetreten. Es könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass ich eine Datei per -o loop von einer externen Platte gemountet habe.
<bekks> EineFrage: Da sind DREI Seiten verlinkt... wie wäre es mit Lesen? :)
<bekks> bastik_: Das beantwortet nur eine meiner Fragen.
<EineFrage> ...
<EineFrage> Große hilfe ;)
<EineFrage> Danke. Tschüss
<bekks> EineFrage: Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.
<bastik_> bekks, 1.mal: klick auf das gemountete Laufwerk in Nautilus (soweit ich mich erinnern kann). 2. mal: Alle Programme geschlossen, Netbeans gestartet, ein paar Klicks -> panic
<bastik_> bekks, vorgestern & eben grad; vor meinem Rechner. :)
<vectory> köstlich
<thedude1> moin moi
<thedude1> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem externen DVD-Laufwerk. Wenn ich es anschließe, passiert genau gar nichts, ich kann lediglich per lsusb die Anwesenheit feststellen. Was muss ich tun, um das Laufwerk mounten und benutzen zu können?
<Moritz24M> ok bekks, hat jetzt geklappt. thx
<vectory> thedude1: ne dvd liegt drin?
<thedude1> vectory: jup
<vectory> usb?
<thedude1> USB. Das Teil hat 2 Kabel, eins für Daten und eins für Strom. Zeigt bisher dasselbe Verhalten, wenn nur das Datenkabel drinsteckt.
<thedude1> die LED am LW leuchtet, die Disk dreht an, stoppt wieder und dann ist Ruh. nur in lsusb ist es noch da
<k1l> thedude1: zeig mal in nem nopaste was dmesg dazu sagt
<thedude1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637641/ dmesg | tail hier
<thedude1> ohoo http://paste.ubuntu.com/637643/
<bekks> Hat das Ding eine externe Stromversorgung?
<thedude1> nö, nur zwei USB-Kabel.
<thedude1> hab auch keinen USB-Hub mit Strom da oder eine Ahnung ob mein Lenovo IdeaPad S10 überhaupt einen stromversorgten USB hat bzw. welcher es ist
<bekks> USB _muss_ stromversorgt sein, sonst funktioniert USB nicht.
<bekks> Das weisst Du aber schon, oder? :)
<bekks> Die Prots in deinem Notebook sind in jedem Fall aktiv versorgt.
<thedude1> das dachte ich auch
<bekks> Das ist auch so :)
<thedude1> aber der EeePC hat zB 3 Ports, davon einer "powered". wie soll denn das gehen
<bekks> Was aber nicht heisst, dass das USB Gerät dann auch "genug" Strom bekommt.
<bekks> Einer aktiv, zwei passiv. Da sehe ich keinen Widerspruch.
<thedude1> okay .... hab ich denn 2 aktive?  bzw wie find ich das raus?
<vectory> indem du in den specs von deinem notebook guckst zb
<thedude1> wenn zB eine externe Platte mit einem USB-Stecker an beiden ports funktioniert?
<thedude1> in den specs hab ich nix gefunden
<vectory> wenn nur einer genug strom liefert, dann tauscg doch einfach mal die buchsen
<vectory> buxen, bucksen*?
<thedude1> buchsentauschen bringt genau die gleiche reaktion.
<ppq> "powered" heißt eigtl. immer, dass dieser usb port auch dann strom liefert, wenn das notebook aus ist
<ppq> z.b. um mp3player zu laden
<thedude1> die externe platte funktioniert mit einem einzelnen USB-Kabel an beiden buchsen gleich.
<ppq> just for your information :)
<thedude1> ...also wenn das aus ist, kommt gar nix mehr. keine ahnung wie das ist, wenn das netzteil dranhängt..
<ppq> es ist jedenfalls völlig egal, an welchem usbport du deine platte anschließt
<thedude1> aber das laufwerk zieht definitiv zu viel strom, right?
<ppq> kann gut sein, ist gängige praxis
<ppq> deswegen sollte dein s10 damit auch klarkommen
<NTQ> ppq: bzgl. deiner Antwort um 21:50:56 Uhr: Die Laufwerksverwaltung sagt mir schon, dass SMART nicht unterstützt wird. kann man den smart long-test dennoch machen? moment läuft noch badblocks auf einer partition
<ppq> wen scheren schon usb spezifikationen.. :)
<thedude1> wie denn klarkommen
<ppq> thedude1: na, indem es genug liefert
<ppq> NTQ: das war ne usb-platte, ja? da geht smart nicht immer leider, bei dir offenbar nicht
<ppq> achne, 120gb ide wd
<ppq> ich komm durcheinander.
<ppq> anyway, so ein altes teil solltest du auf jeden fall austauschen
<ppq> windows meldet nicht zum spaß, dass da kaputte sektoren sind
<thedude1> aber wenn bei dmesg schon das hier kommt http://paste.ubuntu.com/637649/ dann kanns doch nicht einfach nciht funktionieren ... ;_;
<vectory> thedude1: schon mit netzteil getestet?
<thedude1> laptop mit netzteil?
<vectory> ne
<thedude1> hab kein passendes fürs LW
<vectory> oder meintest du lappy netzteil?
<vectory> 23:07:28 < thedude1> ...also wenn das aus ist, kommt gar nix mehr. keine ahnung wie das ist, wenn das netzteil dranhängt..
<thedude1> ah
<thedude1> dafür müsste ichs ja erstmal aus machen
<thedude1> ich geh aber davon aus, dass dann nix mehr kommt
<NTQ> pqq: Naja, das war nicht Windows selbst, sondern irgend so ein program, was ich da mal installiert hatte. XP smartscan oder so.
<markor> moin! hatte absturz waehrend update, wie fuehre ich es zuende?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-25
<vsMS> Hallo. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem Ubuntu-Installer mitzuteilen, dass Konfigurationsdateien ungefragt überschrieben werden sollen? Wenn ja: Wie?
<deem> du meinst bei einem upgrade auf eine neuere version?
<vsMS> Nein, bei einer Neuinstallation
<deem> da sollte es doch gar keine dateien geben, die er überschreiben müsste. die platte ist doch noch leer?
<vsMS> wir haben bei der Neuinstallation noch eigene Pakete dabei
<vsMS> da kommt z.B. ubufox.js mit von uns...
<deem> wir?
<vsMS> wir = meine Kollegen und ich ;-)
<deem> 1ihr wollt ein ubuntu image in der firma verteilen? warum dann nicht mit kickstart und am besten mit pxe =)
<sysdef> .o( FAI )
<vsMS> nun, wir machen das schon ein paar jahre länger
<vsMS> kickstart kenne ich ziemlich gut
<vsMS> und wir haben bereits ca. 13.000 Systeme an die wir verteilt haben ;-)
<vsMS> jetzt steht der Wechsel auf 12.04 bevor und da muss neu installiert werden.
<vsMS> und das ganze passiert vollautomatisch per iPXE
<vsMS> Und FAI löse ich gerade gegen den debian-installer ab. Kickstart hat leider zu wenig funktionen
<deem> naja.. wir ham hier ne eigene lösung, wenn es damit nicht geht, kann ich dir leider nicht helfen
<vsMS> wie sieht denn die eigene lösung aus?
<deem> ein template management, dass parameter dynamisch übergibt
<vsMS> ok. basierend auf was?
<Seymour>  Servus
<Seymour>  Wenn ich in Firefox im Downloads-Fenster aus dem Kontextmenü "Zielordner anzeigen" auswähle, wird der Zielordner in Nautilus geöffnet
<Seymour> Ich arbeite aber mit LXDE und der Dateimanager des Systems sollte eigentlich PCManFM sein, wieso nimm FF den nicht?
<sky1> benutzt jemand von euch opera und kann mir sagen, ob ich wenn ich in der  favouritenleiste leszeichen ordner mit lesezeichen drin habe es möglich ist wie beim firefox diese zu öffnen nur indem ich über dieses mit der maus gehe anstatt nochmal drauf zu klicken weil ich finde das sehr umständlich
<Seymour> Ich arbeite aber mit LXDE und der Dateimanager des Systems sollte eigentlich PCManFM sein, wieso nimm FF den nicht?
<sky1> weil opera im moment einfach schneller ist ( ganz zu schweigen vom update chaos) , und mein system ist jetzt auch nicht der schnellste rechner ... 
<TheInfinity> sky1: afaik geht das nicht.
<TheInfinity> sky1: wobei opera selbst für mich als nutzer für viele jahre oft noch überaschungen bereithält, ggf. gehts also mit config gebastel, aber dann kA wie :)
<sky1> @theInifinty: das ist der einzige grund warum ich zzt. noch den FF benutze okay ich schau mal vielleicht find ich was danke .... 
<r3d3> huhu, wie stell ich den bootvorgang so ein das mir ubuntu die bootmeldungen anstatt ein bild anzeigt? 
<k1l_> r3d3: quiet rausnehmen als bootoption
<k1l_> und nosplash reinnehmen
<r3d3> hier /etc/default/grub?
<k1l_> willst du es für immer rausnehmen?
<r3d3> wenns keine probleme macht ja
<catweazle> r3d3: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<catweazle> danach "update-grub" nicht vergessen
<r3d3> ja thx
<k1l_> cmd line linux default
<r3d3> ok kamen keine fehlermeldungen und boote mal neu, bis gleich hoffentlich 
<r3d3> schwarzer hintergrund aber kein text beim booten, war ja klar warum sollte das auch anhieb funktionieren 
<Seymour>  Wenn ich in Firefox im Downloads-Fenster aus dem Kontextmenü "Zielordner anzeigen" auswähle, wird der Zielordner in Nautilus geöffnet
<Seymour> Ich arbeite aber mit LXDE und der Dateimanager des Systems sollte eigentlich PCManFM sein, wieso nimm FF den nicht?
<k1l_> guck mal was da firefox selber eingestellt hat
<apricot1> hab jetzt 12.04 mit Gnome 3.2.0 und Unity. Aber 'wo' sind meine Menüs: Anwendungen/Orte/System ?
<koegs> !unity > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu Unity finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<Seymour> k1l_, bei FF gibt es dafür keine Einstellung.
<koegs> Seymour: google brachte dies https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=78986
<kubine> Title: thunar as default file manager for firefox (Page 1) / Applications & Desktop Environments / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<koegs> und/oder dies http://blog.eonsoft.us/?p=376
<kubine> Title: how to change default file manager in firefox/linux. « A Story Inside My Mind. (at blog.eonsoft.us)
<koegs> das klingt genauso informativ: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=809456
<kubine> Title: Bug 809456 Firefox's Download's Open Containing Folder opens nautilus, not thunar, which is the preferred File Manager (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<AliceNine> hallo, da ich mein System nun auf ACL umgestellt hab würde ich gerne wissen ob es (per konsole) eine einfache möglichkeit gibt sämtlichen Dateien das x-bit zu entziehen aber bei den ordnern bestehen zu lassen
<koegs> AliceNine: find und type -f
<MarkusH> AliceNine: Schau mal in die Manpages für "find" (Stichwort -exec) und "chmod"
<AliceNine> MarkusH: daran dachte ich auch, nur das ich es bisher eher an setfacl dachte statt chmod.
<apricot1> hab auf 12.04 upgedatet von 11.04 - In Dash-Startseite ist bis auf Musik alles leer. Suchfunktion findet auch nichts...
<AliceNine> MarkusH: hatte jetzt ein "find . -type f -exec chmod 640 {} \;" ausgeführt, aber dennoch sind die x-rechte der dateien geblieben
<MarkusH> AliceNine: welches Dateisystem?
<AliceNine> ext3
<MarkusH> und wenn du setfacl nutzen willst, warum tust du's dann nicht?
<AliceNine> kann man mit setfacl auch, ähnlich wie bei chmod -x, auch das x-bit auf die weise entfernen
<MarkusH> kA
<AliceNine> oder ist stets für alle user die maske anzugeben?
<MarkusH> noch nie genutzt
<MarkusH> man setfacl
<MarkusH> ich hab keine Ahnung davon :D
<AliceNine> aber "find . -type f -exec ..." ist prinzipiell wohl richtig
<MarkusH> AliceNine: jo
<pc-world> ich habe auf einer FAT32-Partition einige Dateien gelöscht, und dann die Partition komplett mit Nullen aufgefüllt - allerdings zeigt mir ein Wiederherstellungsprogramm zumindest noch einige Ordnernamen an, ich vermute also dass die in irgendeinem Header (oder wie auch immer das heißt) zu finden sind - Wie könnte man die rauskriegen, ohne dass man neu formatieren muss?
<pc-world> merkwürdigerweise zeigt das Wiederherstellungsprogramm nur die Ordnerstruktur mancher gelöschter Ordner an, nicht aber die Dateinamen
<apollo13> pc-world: wenn du die partition komplett genullt hast ist da nix mehr
<pc-world> apollo13: sorry, korrigiere: ich habe den nicht benutzten Speicherplatz mit Nullen überschrieben, sprich so viele Dateien mit Nullen angelegt, bis die Partition "voll" war
<apollo13> das bringt natürlich nicht wirklich was
<pc-world> apollo13: weswegen?
<apollo13> gegenfrage: was hat das eigentlich mit ubuntu zu tun?
<pc-world> apollo13: dann halt mit Linux allgemein...
<apollo13> hat auch mit linux nicht viel zu tun, da bist in unserem off-topic channel besser aufgehoben
<apricot1> kann mir jemand sagen wieso viele Proggis nach update auf 12.04 verschwunden sind - mit ALLEN Daten !?
<apricot1> z.B. Pidgin
<AliceNine> kann es sein das smb-shares generell davon ausgehen dass das x-bit gesetzt ist?
<apollo13> apricot1: wart mal, du hast doch nen backup gemacht oder?
<apricot1> Und in Dash-Startseite ist außer ein paar Musiktitel NICHTS
<AliceNine> getfacl meldet jedenfalls kein x-bit egal für welchen user oder welche gruppe
<apricot1> apollo13, ich hab auf anderen Fetplatten noch was. Aber wieso ist alles weg ??
<apollo13> apricot1: kA, beim update nicht gelesen was er alles entfernen wollte?
<apricot1> OpenOffice ist auch weg statt dessen wieder libreOffice drin 
<apollo13> ist doch okay
<apollo13> manche programme werden eben durch andere ersetzt
<apricot1> Nein ist nicht ok ...
<apollo13> pidgin wahrscheinlich durch empathy
<apricot1> das ist Blödsinn hoch 3
<deem> pidgin sollte nicht ersetzt werden. openoffice allerdings schon
<deem> es gibt nur noch libreoffice in ubuntu. die openoffice pakete linken auch nur noch auf die libreoffice pakete
<apricot1> NEIN OpenOffce ist längst wieder OpenSource
<apollo13> apricot1: wer beim update nicht liest was es tut ist wohl eher selber schuld
<apollo13> apricot1: äh nur arbeitet keiner dran
<pc-world> apricot1: waren die OOo Pakete mal nicht OpenSource?
<deem> apollo13: nur weil openoffice wieder opensource ist, heßt das nicht, dass es damit automatisch in die repos von ubuntu wandert
<apollo13> apricot1: keine halbwegs ernsthafte distri packaged noch open office, der zug ist abgefahren
<deem> apricot1: *
<apollo13> pc-world: das war immer open source
<pc-world> eben
<deem> apricot1: wenn du openoffice haben möchtest, musst du es schon selbst installieren. von ubuntu bekommst du nur noch libreoffice
<pc-world> apricot1: zwischen LibreOffice und OOo wird man vermute ich mal keinen bedeutenden Unterschied feststellen
<deem> was meiner meinung nach auch keine unterschied macht
<apricot1> Alles schön und gut, dass aber alle Konfigurationsdateien (z.B. Pidgin) mit allen Kontakten einfach gelöscht werden, ist schon ein starkes Stück
<koegs> das wird ubuntu auch sicherlich nicht gemacht haben
<apollo13> apricot1: das ist blödsinn
<koegs> irgendwelche besonderheiten mit deinem heimat-verzeichnis, apricot1 ?
<apollo13> die daten liegen weiterhin dort wo sie vorher auch waren, in deinem home dir…
<apricot1> Blödsinn ???
<apollo13> ja blödsinn
 * k1l_ stimmt auch für blödsinn
<koegs> [x] dafür
<apricot1> hab grad Gnome-Classic - da kann man nicht mal Fenster mit der Maus zoomen
<deem> apricot1: wenn es dich so sehr stört, dann nimm doch kde, xubuntu, lubuntu oder ne andere distri, die noch an gnome2 festhalten
<pc-world> apricot1: und was lernt man daraus? Man bleibt bei Ubuntu 10.04 ;)
<k1l_> das ist auch nur nen 2d fallback desktop apricot1 
<apollo13> das ist nen notfall und kein vollständgier erstaz ;)
<Funkour> hi
<Funkour> jemand da für ne frage?
<k1l_> und beschwerden dafür, dass es gnome2 nicht mehr gibt nimmt gnome sicher gerne entgegen :)
<deem> !frag > Funkour 
<kubine> Funkour: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<k1l_> !desktops > Funkour 
<kubine> Funkour: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<k1l_> Funkour: schau da mal nach, vlt erkennst du ja was du meinst
<Funkour> ahhh danke ;-)
<Funkour> gnome3 bloss andere farben
<deem> gnome3 in anderen farben, als in schwarz?
<MarkusH> AliceNine: lass mal bitte deine smb.conf auf Serverseite und die Ausgabe von mount -l auf dem Client sehen
<Funkour> jup genau
<deem> noch nie gesehen, dass musst du mir zeigen
<deem> das*
<AliceNine> MarkusH: hat sich grad erledigt, in den ACLs steckten noch x-bits. bin das grad am ausmerzen
<MarkusH> AliceNine: haha :-P
<MarkusH> Aber gut, dass sich das Problem gelöst hat, AliceNine 
<Funkour> hat mal jemand terminalbefehl für gnome3 install da?
<MarkusH> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<MarkusH> oder sowas in der Richtung
<Funkour> nope für gnome1 ist gnome-shell
<k1l_> Funkour: du hast doch schon den gnome
<deem> Funkour: gnome1?
<k1l_> Funkour: den gnome2 gibts nicht mehr. du kannst dir dann mal xubuntu angucken, oder die gnome-fallback lösung nutzen
<Funkour> zuhause ja...aber hier installiert der mir nur das alte gnome oder unity
<deem> Funkour: was hast du denn fuer ein ubuntu installiert?
<Funkour> 12.04 lts
<deem> dann sollte ein "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" dir ein gnome3 bringen
<Funkour> nope der gibt mir nur die alte gnome-oberfläche wie bei 10.04
<k1l_> dann hast du kein 3d
<k1l_> dann geht er eh sofort in die fallback-lösung
<Funkour> ahhhhhh
<Funkour> das ist es ;-)
<MarkusH> Funkour: Ausgabe von lspci mal bitte pasten
<MarkusH> !paste > Funkour
<kubine> Funkour: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Funkour> virtual-box erweiterung...3d unterstützung ;-)
<k1l_> Funkour: achso, das ist in ner vbox. 
<Funkour> ja genau
<MarkusH> Dann wird deine Grafikkarte dennoch vllt. nicht unterstützt
<deem> da wirst du wohl pech haben mit 3d. afair funktioniert gnome3 in vbox nur mit fallback
<Funkour> hmm dann muss ich halt alte gnome nehmen
<MarkusH> deem: kommt glaube ich eher auf die Unterstützung der Grafikkarte an
<deem> MarkusH: nunja. meine grafikkarte wird von gnome3 unterstützt, dennoch hab ich nur den fallback modus in vbox =)
<Funkour> ok danke dann nochmal und schönen tag :-)
<outcast> hi, hab ne laengere frage und ich versuche mich mal an diesem paste-dienst
<outcast> <script src='http://pastie.org/4148364.js'></script>
<outcast> damn 
<outcast> wie mach ich das denn?
<apollo13> http://pastie.org/4148364
<kubine> Title: #4148364 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<outcast> ok was habt ihr gemacht? sorry 
<koegs> outcast: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap
<kubine> Title: Xmodmap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<outcast> ich hab die ersten schritte verfolgt, aber es wird dann gesagt, das der xmodmap befehl nich erkannt wird
<outcast> muss ich da pakete installieren 
<outcast> ?
<koegs> nein, ist per default drauf, welchen Befehl hast du probiert?
<outcast> xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap  im homeverzeichnis
<koegs> und was ist dann die ausgabe?
<outcast> wart
<outcast> hmm jetzt klappts
<outcast> mist 
<koegs> hätte mich auch sehr gewundert :)
<outcast> vorfuehreffekt^^
<outcast> danke 
<outcast> villeicht hab ich fehler beim pasten gemacht
<outcast> ok sorry. jetzt bin ich aber trotsdem verwirrt. denn die datei wurde nicht erstellt. die standarddatei /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.xy kann ich auch nicht finden
<koegs> outcast: probier mal "cat ~/.Xmodmap"
<outcast> ok
<outcast> ok 
<outcast> verstehe 
<koegs> outcast: und bei der default-datei musst du natürlich xy durch etwas sinnvolles ersetzen :)
<outcast> XD
<koegs> aber arbeite lieber mit der .Xmodmap in deinem heimatverzeichnis
<outcast> jo
<outcast> danke 
<outcast> also.. man kann mit xmodmap die belegung der keycodes veraendern? ich will doch meinem gamepad keycodes zuweisen oder?
<outcast> das das zb 27 "r" ist finde ich doch gu t 
<outcast> ich will einer bestimmten taste den keycode zuweisen
<outcast> in dem wikieintrag ist das nicht so genau beschrieben worden
<outcast> ausserdem will ich mir nich meine tastaturbelegung verhunzen
<koegs> outcast: mit xev den keycode deines gamepads herausfinden und zusätzlich eingetragn
<koegs> *eintragen
<outcast> aber das gamepad benutzt die gleichen keycodes wie meine tastatur. es sind, wenn ich das gamepad anschliesse, standardwerte vorganden und wenn ich auf eine taste druecke, sagt mir xev das ein r gedrueckt wird
<koegs> das ist natürlich doof, da hab ich grad auch keine bessere idee :)
<outcast> kann man denn nicht auch uterscheiden, mit welchem geraet eingegeben wird?
<outcast> oder kann man sich den treiber veraendern, sodass andere keycodes empfangen werden?
<outcast> ist denn die anzahl der zu vergebenden keycodes beschraenkt?
<outcast> oder kann man erweitern?
<neko1> guten tag miteinander
<Fuchs> Ebenso 
<neko1> seit 2 tagen erscheint kein skype-symbol mehr in der leiste oben
<neko1> ubuntu 11.10
<neko1> skype war 2.2
<neko1> nun habe ich auch ein update auf 4.0
<neko1> hat aber nicht geholfen
<neko1> kann man da was machen?
<neko1> ausser formatieren und neuinstall?
<Fuchs> neko1: koennte sowas wie das hier sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/764473
<kubine> Title: Bug #764473 “Skype notification area icon missing in Ubuntu 11.0...” : Bugs : “skype” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Fuchs> neko1: das ist dann doch etwas uebertrieben fuer ein fehlendes Systrayicon
<Fuchs> neko1: im schlimmsten Fall kannst Du das Panel zuruecksetzen, wie das geht steht da
<neko1> ok, danke schonmal
<neko1> ich lese mich da mal ein
<Fuchs> neko1: wenn Du danach suchst, dann findest Du auch ein paar weitere Bug reports. Da ich selber weder gnome/unity noch skype nutze, kann ich leider nur darauf verweisen
<neko1> kde?
<Fuchs> also wenn Du KDE hast, dann willst Du in den Eigenschaften des Systray sagen, dass er das Symbol nicht ausblenden soll
<Fuchs> macht er sonst naemlich vermutlich
<neko1> nene, ich nutze schon das gnome/unity
<neko1> dachte nur da du weder noch nutzt...
<neko1> gibt es eigentlich eine ubuntu-version ohne die ganzen music-store, facebook und twitter gebamsel drin?
<neko1> so ohne commerz
<neko1> 70% der unity-lens sind für irgendwelche musikdienste
<bullgard6> 1. Synaptic Ubuntu-12.04: "Das DEB-Programmpaket »gnome-control-center« enthält Einrichtungs-Applets für den GNOME Desktop, die es ermöglichen, Einstellungen der Barrierefreiheit, Schriften, Tastatur- und Mauseigenschaften, Desktopthema und Hintergrund, Eigenschaften derBenutzeroberfläche, Bildschirmauflösung und andere GNOME Einstellungen vorzunehmen." Was ist ein »Einrichtungs-Applet«?
<Antiqua> bullgard6, neudeutsch für "Fenster, wo man was einstellen kann"
<Antiqua> früher™ hat man zu App/Applet mal einfach Programm gesagt
<bullgard6> Antiqua: Weißt Du auch, wie das auf Englisch heißt?
<Antiqua> bullgard6, nö, aber wo kommt der text eigentlich her? 
<bullgard6> Antiqua: Habe ich doch geschrieben: aus Synaptic von Ubuntu 12.04.
<TheInfinity> .oO(( http://dict.leo.org/ende?search=applet ))
<kubine> Title: dict.leo.org - Ergebnisse für "applet" (at dict.leo.org)
<bullgard6> TheInfinity: Deine Antwort ist falsch.
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: klar. Kommt auch nur aus einem Wörterbuch. Warum fragst Du wenn Du eh weisst was das ist? :)
<bullgard6> Ich wei es eben nicht, darum frage ich ja.
<bullgard6> +ß
<Antiqua> bullgard6, ok, ich vermute irgendwas in die richtung "settings modules"
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: und Leo gibt Dir die Antwort. Es ist ein kleines Programm. Und ein Einrichtungs-Applit ist dann wohl ein kleines Einrichtungs-Programm. Yay. :)
<bullgard6> Antiqua: Hm. Ich recherchier mal weiter. --  Danke!
<Antiqua> bullgard6, warum willst du das eigentlich wissen, bzw. was ist das eigentliche problem?
<bullgard6> TheInfinity: Yay! -- Danke!
<bullgard6> Antiqua: Ich verwende Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4 und will es intelligent bedienen.
 * deem verkneift sich den spruch.
<bullgard6> brav
<catweazle> schließen sich Gnome-Shell und intelligente Bedienung nicht aus bullgard6?
<Antiqua> bullgard6, vermutlich ruft man aus dem gnome-control-center auch nur irgendwelche gnome-programme auf, es würde sich also anbieten, ein terminal zu öffnen und gnome-[tab][tab] zu machen und da mal die angebotentenen vervollständigungen anzuschauen
<bullgard6> catweazle: Weiß ich noch nicht. Es hat manchmal den Anschein. Eshat sich aber viel geändert zwischen Ubuntu 11.10 und Ubuntu 12.04.
<bullgard6> Antiqua: Das erbibt 40 Treffer. Teils äußerst umfangreiche.
<bullgard6> s/erbibt/ergibt/
<jokrebel> *räusper* Könnten wir diese "Übersetzungsdiskussionen" bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben? Danke!
<musculi> hallo, vlc kann bei mir seit 12.04 nicht mehr ohne ton starten und oeffnet sich immer maximiert obwohl das nirgends gefordert wird!
<dariebi> hi Leute, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine mp3 zusammenfassung brennen kann? Wenn ich die Mp3s als datenträger brenne liest sie mein Autoradio nicht :-(
<musculi> '--volume 0 ' bringt schonmal nichts
<musculi> scheint so als wuerde ubuntu sich die einstellungen von vlc immer merken
<musculi> also wenn ich mit 0 schließe startet er auch so etc
<dariebi> hast du vlc schon neuinstalliert?
<musculi> ne
<dariebi> probiers mal, vielleicht hilfts
<musculi> muss man das jetzt?
<apollo13> nein
<musculi> k
<musculi> ok
<apollo13> was mehr sinn macht ist einfach mal die einstellungsdatei von vlc zu verschieben
<apollo13> sprich das .config/vlc verzeichnis, dann startet er mit default einstellungen
<amu> moin
<amu_> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu fstab. Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 grade installiert und will TRIM für meine SSD aktivieren. In meiner /etc/fstab ist aber die root Partition nicht enthalten, nur /proc und der cryptswap
<ppq> amu_: das klingt fast als hättest du dein system mit luks vollverschlüsselt?
<ppq> falls dem so ist, kannst du das mit trim vergessen, leider.
<amu_> luks? Ich habe die /home Partition verschlüsselt
<amu_> Also die Option, die man bei der Installation setzen kann
<ppq> achso, okay
<ppq> pack bitte mal deine fstab in einen pastebin
<amu_> k
<amu_> http://pastebin.com/tiTgrv59
<kubine> Title: # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the uni - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<amu_> Was mich auch gewundert hatte: Nach der Installation konnte ich nur mit meiner Live CD starten, der Grub war garnicht installiert. Nach einem grub-install hat das System normal gebootet
<amu_> Vielleicht gabs da bei der Installation ein Problem
<ppq> amu_: finde es auch sehr merkwürdig. allein schon dass deine root partition nicht in der fstab ist... bitte noch 'mount | pastebinit' und 'sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid | pastebinit' 
<amu_> http://pastebin.com/D0N3maSd
<kubine> Title: andreas@AMUBook:~$ mount /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw) proc on /proc type proc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> amu_: ok, füg sonst einfach mal sda1 zur fstab hinzu mit folgender zeile (inklsuive ssd-anpassungen) -->       UUID=a578c520-f95a-4e1b-a277-3105692f68bb    /    ext4    errors=remount-ro,noatime,discard,user_xattr    0    1
<apricot1> hab jetzt 'Anwendungen' in Dash-Startleiste, nachdem ich Gnome-Classic installiert und dann gestartet hatte.
<apricot1> Aber Truecrypt ist 'grau' hinterlegt .. lässt sich nicht starten
<amu_> okay
<amu_> dann mach ich mal einen Neustart, mal sehen was passiert. Ich melde mich gleich wieder
<ppq> jo
<SpeeFak> namt
<amu> So, booten klappt schonmal :)
<ppq> gutes zeichen!
<ppq> was sagt mount?
<SpeeFak> hat jmd ne easybox 802/3 und den ftp server auf der box am laufen ? ich kann mich mit dem browser drauf verbinden, auch mit mit der windows smb freigabe aber nicht per ftp cliebnt um dten hochzuladen, ich wollte auf dem ftp meine calender files ablegen zwecks syncronisierung,  rechte etc hab ich schon zig mal durchgeschaut, der server meint er findet keine dateiliste 
<ppq> amu: kannst ja mal testen, ob es wirkt: http://techgage.com/article/enabling_and_testing_ssd_trim_support_under_linux/2
<kubine> Title: Enabling and Testing SSD TRIM Support Under Linux: Checking for TRIM Success; Final Thoughts - Techgage (at techgage.com)
<amu> Hat die anderen Parameter mit drin, auch das discard
<jokrebel> SpeeFak: Hat _so_ aber nicht gerade Ubuntu-Bezug, oder?
<amu> Klappt :)
<SpeeFak> naaajaa ich nutze ubuntu auschlieslich  ... - aber ne hast recht direkten bezug gibs da nicht
<amu> Vielen Dank ppq !
<jokrebel> SpeeFak: Vielleicht liegt es ja nur an Windowsfreigabe vs. Rechte (die es dort IIRC nicht giebt)
<ppq> amu: keine ursache
<amu> Noch eine kurze Frage: Wird mein /home auch mit getrimmt? Für den Test musste ich aus meinem Homeverz. raus, weil der sonst nicht die Datei anlegen konnte
<apricot1> ok ... hab truecrypt neu installiert
<SpeeFak> jokrebel, ich habe keine ahnung und sitz da seit 5 stunden dran ich weis nicht woran es liegt, nen ftp kann doch eigentlich gar nicht so umst ändlich sein, wie gesagt über browser kein ding, zum datien hochladen mit filezilla oder nautilus geht nicht, mit dem ftp über terminal geht es komischerweise
<SpeeFak> mit dem midnight comander geht wieder nicht
<apricot1> warum muss ich bei 12.04 viele Proggis neu installieren; nach update?
<SpeeFak> von 11.10 auf 12.04 ?
<apricot1> ja
<amu> Mit dd konnte er die nicht anlegen, das seq klappt schon
<SpeeFak> viels ist hat komplett neu genome shell, rythmbox statt bansche etc
<amu> Da klappt das hdparm aber nicht 
<SpeeFak> lightdm war bei 11.10 ja schon dabei mein ich
<ppq> amu: bezüglich trim kann man bei ecryptfs nichts einstellen, ist ja letztlich auch kein hardwarenahes dateisystem bei dem das wichtig wäre.  
<ppq> amu: --> ja, da dein home auf der root-partition liegt, wird es auch getrimmt. allerdings darf man wohl mit beachtlichem, bei schneller cpu aber nicht spürbaren performanceverlust durch die verschlüsselung rechnen
<amu> ok, eigentlich müsste es doch auch durch das trim auf der / Partition "mitgetrimmt" werden...genau das wollte ich auch schreiben ^^
<amu> Gut, bisher hatte ich auf Linux Mint auch mein /home verschlüsselt und es war für mich schnell genug. Von daher sollte es dann so passen. Gut, SSD richtig einrichten abgehackt :) Danke
<ppq> :)
<ppq> hätte noch ein paar tmpfs-tipps
<ppq> vorausgesetzt, du hast genug ram (>= 8 gb)
<amu> 4 GB Ram. Ich habe schon /tmp und den Firefox Cache aufs RAM verschoben
<amu> also bei Firefox nach /tmp ;)
<ppq> amu: achso, dann kannst du ja die zeile für /tmp auslassen. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059421/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> amu: Kurze Zwischenfrage. _Inzwischen_ hast Du Mint durch Ubuntu ersetzt?
<amu> Ja
<amu> bin heute von LM12 auf Ubuntu 12.04 umgestiegen
<amu> ppq: Was bewirkt der vorletzte Befehl? Also das blockdev?
<amu> Liest der bei einem Lesezugriff schon immer die nächsten 4096 512 Byte Blöcke? 
<ppq> ja, genau. der default-wert ist seit jahrzehnten 256, was einfach nicht zeitgemäß ist. 
<ppq> und etwas mehr lese-last tut bei ssds wirklich nicht weh :)
<amu> Okay, ich muss mir das mal notieren wenn ich irgendwann das System mal neu aufsetze oder bei einem Kollegen.
<outcast> hi, wen ein usb geraet nicht mit lsusb zu sehen ist, was kann man denn dan tun? (scanner)
<ppq> outcast: 'dmesg' oder im zweifelsfall 'dmesg | pastebinit' :
<ppq> :)
<outcast> puhh
<outcast> er zeigt mir dann auch schon abgesteckte geraete an?
<sdx23> outcast: dmesg gibt den Kernel Ringbuffer aus - also alles was seit dem Boot passiert ist, wenn nicht gerade voll. Man beachte auch die Zeitstempel.
<amu> Ich bin grade auf ein weiteres Problem gestossen: Ich habe Ton, kann die Lautstärke aber nicht mit dem Applet rechts oben oder mit der Tastatur ändern
<amu> Mittels alsamixer klappt es aber
<amu> In den Audioeinstellungen habe ich auch keine Geräte
<outcast> ah ok  danke
<outcast> "hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" sehr komisch
<twister_> wenn ich mein system abschalte, wird der bildschirm schwarz, aber das notebook läuft noch!
<twister_> als grafikkartentreiber hab ich nvidia-current drauf (installiert mittels zusätzliche treiber)
<twister_> werden noch zusätzliche informationen benötigt?
<twister_> könnte es sein, dass der x-server abschmiert und deswegen sich der rechner nicht korrekt abschaltet? könnte es an der version von nvidia-current liegen, dass die fehlerbehaftet ist?
<twister_> problem tritt übrigens nur manchmal auf, nicht immer
<amu> Jemand eine Idee? Unter /proc/asound/cards wird meine Karte korrekt angezeigt
<amu> Nur in den Soundeinstellungen nicht
<bimmel> Jemand hier, der bei Telekom Deutschland arbeitet?
<amu> Habs herausgefunden, irgendwie haben die Berechtigungen von .pulse nicht gestimmt
<twister_> hat hier jemand ubuntu 12.04 lts am laufen?
<bimmel> kubuntu 
<bimmel> 12,04 hab ich laufen
<andi> Nabend
<andi> Kann mir wer sagen wir ich Dropbox auf meinem Ubuntu 11.10 installieren kann? Wenn der proprietäre Dienst installiert werden soll hängt der Ladebalken bei 99% und jetzt ist 2 Stunden lang nix passiert.
<jokrebel> andi: Hab das zwar nicht, aber welcher Anleitung bist Du gefolgt<?
<andi> Keiner, ich hab nur das Paket von dropbox.com runtergeladen.
<ppq> andi: guck doch mal hier :) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox
<kubine> Title: Dropbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> oO
<ppq> andi: unter "sonstige desktopumgebungen" das vorgehen sollte klappen, weil man da besagten dienst selbst runterlädt
<jokrebel> andi: Merke - Ubuntu (Linux) =|= Windows -> sprich: nicht einfach irgednwas irgendwo runterladen und installieren.
<andi> Läuft, danke. ;)
<niklasfi> hey, hat hier jemand mpd mit pulse am laufen, oder anhung von pulseaudio? ich habe das problem, dass mpd zwar anzeigt, dass es ein lied wiedergibt, aber kein ton ankommt. Der fortschrittsbalken läuft zwar mit, aber tut dies auch viel zu schnell. also irgend etwas ist da faul. Dies ist meine mpd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059705/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<niklasfi> hmm ich habe gerade den passenden ubuntuusers artikel gefunden. dort wird mir geraten den sink per "pactl stat" zu ermitteln. wenn ich das tue, bekomme ich im log 'Jun 25 22:52 : output: "My Pulse Output" [pulse] failed to play: suspended'
<k1l> !away > wemaflo 
<kubine> wemaflo: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<apricot1> kleines Prob. System ist neu. sda1 soll eigentlich swap sein, ist aber nicht formatiert!
<apricot1> kann ich das mit gparted nachträglich als swap formatieren ?
<k1l> zeig mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" im nopaste
<apricot1> muss in fstab eingetragen werden ?
<apricot1> ok
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<k1l> apricot1: und warum hast du eine swap partition, aber sie beim installieren nicht angelegt bzw nicht eingetragen?
<FUZxxl> Hat einer schonmal versucht, das Oracle-JRE aus dem RPM mit alien zu installieren? Wenn ja, geht das so?
<k1l> FUZxxl: ähm? sicher, dass es da kein deb paket gibt?
<k1l> !java > FUZxxl 
<bekks> moin
<kubine> FUZxxl: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<bekks> Kann mir jemand bei der Samba-Einrichtung unter 12.04 helfen? Mein Samba logged gar nicht erst, und scheint jede Angabe bezüglich security= einfach zu ignorieren. Jeder User kann ohne Authentifizierung lesen, aber niemand kann schreiben.
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059787/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> k1l, war vorher ok bei 11.04. Hab ein update gemacht auf 12.04
<k1l> apricot1: ?
<apricot1> ja
<k1l> es gibt kein update von 11.04 auf 12.04
<apricot1> hab von live-cd das vorhandene 11.04 upgegraded
<k1l> und die fstab wird nicht verändert beim update. also sollte das also nicht wegfallen.
<k1l> apricot1: du hast das 11,04 ohne zwischenschritte auf 12.04 geupgraded?
<apricot1> ja ... war eine Möglichkeit af der DVD
<k1l> ohje
<apricot1> die swap Partition ist ja vorhanden, aber ohne Formtierung
<apricot1> zumindest zeigt gparted das so an
<k1l> apricot1: 1. bruacht man beim upgraden immer die zwischenschritte. es sei denn man geht von LTS zu LTS. (das ist einer der gründer warum es die LTS gibt)
<apricot1> sind ja beides LTS
<k1l> apricot1: und was willst du bei der swap denn paritionieren? die ist doch als swap erkannt
<k1l> apricot1: 11.04 ist _keine_ LTS
<apricot1> gparted zeigt ein rotes Ausrufezeichen - und sagt keine Formatierung
<k1l> !lts > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu LTS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS
<apricot1> ist mir aufgefallen, weil der Ruhezustand nicht mehr funktioniert
<apricot1> das 'Aufwachen'
<k1l> apricot1: ist sie denn in der fstab eingetragen?
<apricot1> da steht nur: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<k1l> ach herrje, verschlüsselt ists auch noch
<k1l> dann bin ich eh raus.
<apricot1> fstab ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059802/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> !swap > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu Swap finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap
<apricot1> ok ich guck mal 
<apricot1> danke erst mal .. n8
<FUZxxl> k1l: Nö.... auf der Webseite gibt es nur ein RPM-Paket
<k1l> FUZxxl: dann schau nochmal auf der genannten wiki seite. dort findest du die links zur manuellen installation, wo beschrieben ist was du machen musst
<FUZxxl> k1l: Funktionierte, nur eben keine update-alternatives-INtegration
<k1l> warum man nicht einfach das tar.gz nimmt :/
<FUZxxl> k1l: Weil ich gerne Pakete haben will.
<k1l> naja, wenn man rpms mit alien reindrückt ist das besser?
<dadrc> Wenn's ordentlich FOSS wär, könnte man es ja mit checkinstall bauen
<dadrc> Aber ne, ist ja von Oracle.
<skorpio> moin, kann man empathy unter 12.04 gefahrlos loeschen?
<beatusbeat> Hallo! In meinem Firefox (13.0.1) werden einige Buchstaben oder allgemein Zeichen nicht komplett dargestellt. Das Problem ist mir auch schon bei anderen Programmen (LibreOffice, Thunderbird) aufgefallen. Achja ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10. Wäre froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Das Ubuntuusers-Forum  und Google haben nicht weiter geholfen. Hier ein Screenshot des Problems: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21410646/Zeichenproblem.png 
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-26
<NTQ> Wo werden denn bei Gnome die benutzerdefinierten Starter im Panel gespeichert?
<NTQ> ok, hab sie
<Minipluto> findet locate auch Softlinks, deren _Ziel_ zur Suchmaske passt, obwohl der Eigenname des Softlinks anders ist bzw. gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, das so zu machen?
<vsMS> Hi. Gibt es unter Ubuntu tools zum hinzufügen / entfernen eines Dateisystems? Ich kann das natürlich auch alles mit einem shellscript machen, aber evtl. gibt es ja schon ein fertiges tool wie adduser, nur für Dateisysteme
<tessarakt> was meinst Du mit Hinzufügen/Entfernen?
<tessarakt> eintragen in die /etc/fstab?
<vsMS> Ja. u.a.
<vsMS> ich möchte zunächst LV's in einer gegebenen VG anlegen
<vsMS> ein FS darauf erstellen, den fstab eintrag hinzufügen, den mountpoint einrichten etc.
<vsMS> wie gesagt, das kann man ja alles skripten aber die fehlerbehandlung macht dann keinen spaß
<tessarakt> ok
<tessarakt> also ich weiß von nichts derartigem, aber das muss nichts heißen
<apricot1> hab ein Prob mit einer verschlüsselten swap-Partition.
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060463/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vsMS> wie kann ich testen, ob ein Verzeichnis leer ist? Mit man test kann ich prüfen ob es sich um einen Dateisystemeintrag vom Typ Verzeichnis handelt
<vsMS> aber nicht, ob dieses auch leer ist
<LetoThe2nd> vsMS: potentiell so was in der art: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x700.html
<kubine> Title: Counting Files in the Current Directory (at tldp.org)
<vsMS> thank you
<mcnesium> warum funktioniert das im ubuntu-firefox nich, dass ich die ausgeblendete menüleiste mit alt wieder einblenden kann?
<mcnesium> aso, äh 11.10 mit klassischem theme, also nix unity oder global-menu zeuch
<deem> wie schauts eigentlich mit hylafax und den avm fritz pci cards unter ubuntu12.04 aus? ist das ohne weiteres möglich? laut wiki gibts da ja einen bug zu, wegen dem capifs und angeblich muss man da auch kernelmodule selbst bauen. in meinem fall kommt das device allerdings direkt vom host und wird dort mit centos und deren kernelmodule eingebunden, also sollte ich unter ubuntu doch einfach so hylafax und das device nutzen können?
<nubcake> hallo, kann man diese "neue oberfläche" irgendwie wieder entfernen? fand die alte gnome umgebung bedienfreundlicher..
<nubcake> also dieses dash home usw.
<dadrc> nubcake, du kannst dir xfce installieren, das sieht aus und benutzt sich fast wie gnome 2
<deem> nubcake: nein, aber du kannst xfce, lxde, kde oder die gnome-shell nutzen
<nubcake> hmm.. ok, schade
<dadrc> deem, ich würd mal behaupten, dass auch das Ubuntu funktionierende Kernelmodule braucht
<dadrc> nubcake, eine andere Desktopumgebung installieren ist eigentlich kein großes Problem
<nubcake> unter kde ist das wohl nicht so?
<nubcake> dieser neue schnickschnack zeug meine ich
<dadrc> KDE, LXDE und Xfce sehen alle so aus wie früher
<dadrc> Gnome-Shell ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig
<nubcake> ah okay, dann werd ich wohl oder übel auf kde umsteigen :/
<nubcake> danke euch beiden
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, wenn du Gnome 2 mochtest, solltest du wirklich mal Xfce angucken
<nubcake> ok, werd ich tun :)
<deem> dadrc: die kernelmodule werden ja vom hostsystem bereitgestellt
<dadrc> deem, ah, ihr fahrt openVZ?
<vsMS> Kann man mit AWK in einer bestimmten Spalte nach einem bestimmten Wert suchen?
<deem> dadrc: virtuozzo
<dadrc> deem, ist ja im Grunde das gleiche
<deem> vsMS: du kannst dir eine bestimmte spalte ausgeben lassen
<deem> dadrc: naja... nicht wirklich :D
<dadrc> deem, na, sagen wir: 1 Kernel für alle
<deem> joa
<vsMS> +deem: naja, ich möchte unabhängig von tabs/spaces prüfen, ob es für einen mountpoint oder ein device bereits einen Eintrag in der fstab gibt
<dadrc> Dann sollte das mit den Kernelmodulen eigentlich klappen
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060463/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> apricot1: hast du ein verschlüsseltes home
<deem> ?
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich versuche gerade vergebens einen Dell Laser MFP 1600n Drucker zu installieren, aber dafür fehlen die Treiber. Wo finde ich Alternativtreiber dafür?
<apricot1> deem, nicht mehr ... 
<deem> apricot1: nicht mehr?
<apricot1> wie stell ich das fest, ob home verschlüsselt ist ?
<deem> apricot1: schau nach ob ein .encryptfs vorhanden ist
<deem> .ecryptfs heißt das
<deem> ohne n
<apricot1> ja it vorhanden
<deem> schau mal in der konsole mit "mount" ob dein home als ecryptfs gemountet ist
<dadrc> NTQ, sieht so aus, als würde Dell da keine Treiber für rausrücken
<NTQ> dadrc: allerdings, aber das blöde ist, dass ich ihn noch auf meiner alten ubuntu-installation mit irgendeinem alternativ-treiber installieren konnte, aber ich hab keine ahnung mehr wie der hieß
<apricot1> hmm.. ja ist 'type ecryptfs...'
<dadrc> NTQ, Google behauptet, der Treiber vom M5200 könnte funktionieren
<deem> apricot1: dann willst du mit sicherheit kein unverschlüsseltes swap... das ist schon absichtlich so
<apricot1> deem, seltsamerweise ging der Ruhezustand vor dem Upgrade auf 12.04 aber tadellos
<deem> dann liegt es aber nicht am swap
<deem> wie kommst du auf die idee, dass es daran liegen würde?
<apricot1> hab gegoogelt und es hieß: mit encrypted swap unmöglich
<deem> hattest du vor 12.04 auch schon ein verschlüsseltes home?
<apricot1> glaub schon ... bin aber nicht sicher
<apricot1> ich hab beim Upgrade ganz bestimmt nix extra verschlüselt
<deem> ich hab keine ahnung vom ruhezustand, aber ich hab ein vollverschlüsseltes system und bei dem funktioniert der ruhezustand auch
<apricot1> wieso geht jetzt der 'Ruhezustand' nicht mehr? Wie krieg ich das hin?
<vsMS> ist es normal, dass ein resize2fs unter 12.04 deutlich länger dauert, als unter 10.04?
<NTQ> dadrc: die Testseite sieht doch schonmal hervorragend aus. Danke
<apricot1> deem, danke erstmal... das bringt etwas mehr Klarheit, was los ist. 
<deem> apricot1: np
<apricot1> was anderes. Youtube videos zeigen falsche Farben (blaue Geschter) die thumbnails in der timeline sind allerdings korrekt
<deem> apricot1: du hast vermutlich das hardware rendering deiner nvidia grafikkarte aktiviert
<deem> schalt es ab und die farben sind wieder normal
<NTQ> allerdings wird die cpu last hoch gehen
<NTQ> ein scheiß ist das
<apricot1> deem, kann ich das in den nvidia-settings ändern ?
<dadrc> apricot1, reicht, wenn du die Hardwarebeschleunigung von Flash ausmachst
<apricot1> ok
<koegs> apricot1: http://fossy.net/?p=631
<kubine> Title: Blaue Gesichter im Flash-Video unter Nvidia? « fossy.net (at fossy.net)
<apricot1> merci - ich hatte schon den Malkasten rausgkramt :-)
<Sum_> Hey, kennt jemand ne Alternative zu youtube-dl und clive? Es muss ein Kommandozeilentool sein.. Clive geht auf mehreren Rechnern nicht, und youtube-dl ist unendlich langsam.
<dadrc> Sum_, quvi
<Sum_> gibts das erst seit 11.04? ICh benutze 10.04
<dadrc> hmjo, packen sie erst seit 11.04
<AliceNine> hallo, hab eine frage zum medienstreaming. nutze im moment den MPD, macht seine sache an sich auch okay. nun würde mich nur interessieren ob er nich tauch udp könnte. 
<dadrc> UDP ist zum Streamen ziemlich ungeeignet, wieso sollte man das wollen?
<AliceNine> warum sollte udp ungeeignet sein? 
<dadrc> Weil's Fire & Forget ist, kein ack → Skips bei verlorenen Paketen
<AliceNine> ist doch bei einem audiostream latte wenn pakete verlorengehen ist ja nix wichtiges
<dadrc> hmjo, anyway: geht nicht, weil nicht vorgesehen.
<dAnjou> AliceNine: vlc kann über udp streamen
<beatusbeat> Hallo! In meinem Firefox (13.0.1) werden einige Buchstaben oder allgemein Zeichen nicht komplett dargestellt. Das Problem ist mir auch schon bei anderen Programmen (LibreOffice, Thunderbird) aufgefallen. Achja ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10. Wäre froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Das Ubuntuusers-Forum  und Google haben nicht weiter geholfen. Hier ein Screenshot des Problems: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21410646/Zeichenproblem.png 
<bullgard6> beatusbeat: Bei meinem Ubuntu 12.04 Firefox 13.0.1 tritt dieses Problem nicht auf. Es sieht aus, als hätte der benutzte Font einen Schlag wegbekommen. Tritt der Fehler bei Dir auch bei anderen Fonts auf?
<beatusbeat> bullgard6, ja auf unterschiedlichen Homepages mit verschiedenen Fonts
<beatusbeat> und halt auch bei Libreoffice usw
<apricot1> wenn ich eine 2.SATA-Platte im laufenden Betrieb einhänge, wird sie nicht erkannt - erst neu booten. (keine USB-Platte)
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: auch wenns immer alle geren behaupte: hotplug ist bei sata nicht per definition gegeben.
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: sowohl mainboard als auch bios als auch bioskonfig als auch kernel müssen da mitmachen.
<apricot1> LetoThe2nd,  na, dann boote ich lieber neu .. is schneller  :-)  
<AliceNine> dAnjou: vlc kann den stream dann auch beim hochfahren des systems starten,auch ohne gui?
<dAnjou> AliceNine: es gibt cvlc nur für kommandozeile
<n105> hallo, ich habe einen Problem mit meinen nvidia VGA karte
<n105> ich habe nvidia-current installiert, und wenn ich jetzt nvidia setting aufmache bekomme ich eine meldung dass ich nvidia-xconfig ausfueren muss
<n105> habe ich ja gemacht und neu gestartet trozdem nicht passiert
<n105> sonder die resolution ist kleiner geworden
<n105> hat villeicht jemanden eine Ahnung wie ich das loesen kann
<n105> oder rede ich doch allein wie verueckt hier
<LetoThe2nd> n105: es hat sicher wer zugehört, nur weiss es nicht zwingend wer.
<n105> +LetoThe2nd: hat du villeicht eine idee was ich ja machen kann
<LetoThe2nd> n105: nein, sonst  haette ich es dir schon gesagt.
<n105> hhhhhh
<n105> du bist sehr klug ;)
<n105> schoene Antwort
<LetoThe2nd> watn xxxx
<nubcake> schon bisschen :D
<nubcake> hm kuhl.. jetzt hab' ich kubuntu-desktop installiert, und bekomme direkt nach'm login nen blauen hintergrund und sonst null.. 
<nubcake> achso, und nen mauszeiger natürlich :D
<nubcake> sollte da nicht normalerweise noch bisschen mehr erscheinen?
<deem> nubcake: wie lange hast du schon gewartet?
<beaver74> nubcake, kdm wurde dabei mit installiert?
<deem> beaver74: das is doch wohl egal ob er gd, lightdm oder kdm nutzt :P
<deem> gdm*
<deem> er kann auch gar keinen dm nutzen :P
<beaver74> joa, er wartet aber auf einen dm.. kommt mir so vor.. jedenfalls installiert kubuntu-desktop kdm mit
<deem> warum sollte er auf einen dm warten? nach dem login ist der dm schon lange aktiv, denn ohne dm kein grafischer login
<deem> ich hab da eher ein verschlüsseltes /home in verdacht, das scheint unter 12.04 ab und an mal zu verzögerten anmeldungen zu führen
<beaver74> uff, hatte ich übersehen, deem ;) "direkt nach'm login"
<deem> beaver74: :P
<beaver74> :-)
 * jokrebel poliert auch mal seine Glaskugel, sieht aber trotzdem nur verschwommen…
<nubcake> deem: etwa 30 minuten :D
<koegs> .xsession-errors ist die glaskugel :)
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/5GVdiwAM
<kubine> Title: x-session-manager[2085]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'gdu-notificati - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> nubcake: Das kann kaum alles sein.
<chk> hallo
<chk> ich habe folgendes skript geschrieben: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060849/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chk> leider fürht der server die befehle nicht aus
<chk> connecten tut er sich
<chk> weiß jemand was das problem ist?
<koegs> chk: du möchtest herausfinden wie du die Befehle per SSH an den Server sendest
<chk> ja :)
<chk> es sollen an die beiden rechner jeweils die befehle gesendet werden
<koegs> man ssh :)
<deem> chk: man ssh 
<deem> verdammt...
<chk> deem: wo ist da mein problem beschrieben? kanns nicht finden
<koegs> chk: ganz am anfang "ssh user@remote-host command"
<koegs> in der gleichen zeile anstatt nach nem zeilenumbruch
<chk> koegs: muss ich dann bei jedem befehl ssh... davorstellen?
<chk> oder eiinfach aneinanderreihen
<koegs> chk: http://systemsboy.com/2006/07/send-remote-commands-via-ssh.html
<kubine> Title: Send Remote Commands Via SSH The Adventures of Systems Boy! (at systemsboy.com)
<chk> thx
 * LetoThe2nd just notices https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/beagleboard/JzfIutUwY2U :-DDDD
<kubine> Title: Google Groups (at groups.google.com)
<LetoThe2nd> ETERM.
<nubcake> jokrebel: richtig, hab ich im putty fenster nicht bemerkt, hier ist der rest: http://pastebin.com/3CZk4kNk
<kubine> Title: cat .xsession-errors Xsession: X session started for server at Tue Jun 26 15:55 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<chibacit1blues> Hi, jemand schonmal Inherit ACLs unter samba das vergnügen gehabt? laut samba docs setzt die option den unix filemode auf 0777. stimmt nur nicht, neue ordner bekommen 750 -> setzen eine maske von 750 -> limiteren die ACLs auf effective r-x. jemand eine idee, außer create masks?
<leszek> hi
<NTQ> Hi. Ich nutze compiz und haben am oberen Bildschirmrand ein Panel. Immer, wenn sich ein Fenster öffnet, verschwindet die titelbar des fensters hinter dem panel. wenn ich es dann mit Alt-Maustaste runterschiebe und wieder hoch, dockt es allerdings an. wie kann ich verhindern, dass ein fenster hinter dem panel geöffnet wird.
<schweegi> moinsen. wo werden die speicherabzugsdateien hingespeichert? 
<schweegi> wenn speicherzugriffsfehler kommen
<AliceNine> mal ne frage zu debian und ubuntu. hätte der Umstieg von einem Debian Squeeze 6.0.5 auf einen Ubuntu Server 12.04 irgendwelche nachteile?
<jokrebel> AliceNine: Was haben sie Dir denn in #debian darauf geantwortet?
<hdp> In Bezug auf was genau?
<hdp> Ah, ok.
<ppq> AliceNine: das ist eigentlich eher eine glaubensfrage. ;)
<dadrc> NTQ, im CCSM gibt's 'ne Einstellung dafür
<dadrc> Müsste, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, "Fenster platzieren" heißen
<NTQ> dadrc: ohgott. das ist so einfach, aber per google findet man nur ungelöste threads.... danke sehr
<dadrc> =)
<AliceNine> jokrebel: die haben nix dazu gesagt
<AliceNine> vom gefühl her ist ubuntu aber aktueller
<dadrc> Joa, 12.04 basiert halt auf wheezy
<ppq> AliceNine: ubuntu hat upstart statt sysvinit, was einige server-admins doof finden. außerdem hat ubuntu plymouth bootanimation auch für serverversionen, was unnötig ist. dafür aber 5 jahre unterstützung durch updates im gegensatz zu debian
<AliceNine> ppq: das mit dem glauben bekomm ich ja selbst mit, hab ein Debian System und ein Ubuntu-Server (10.04) am laufen. bis auf einige pakete die bei debian manchmal zu alt sind für meine zwecke kann ich mich eigentlich bei beiden systemen nicht beschweren
<jokrebel> …ooO( aber solche "Glaubensfragen" haben IMHO im Support-Channel erstmal eher nichts zu suchen ) …solltest Du Dich für Ubuntu entschieden haben und es gibt Probleme, bist Du hier wieder richtig.
<AliceNine> jokrebel: daher beziehen sich meine fragen, die ich sonst hab auf mein ubuntu-system
<PBeck> hi
<NTQ> Hi. Ich schaff's nicht mein Pidgin auf Deutsch umzustellen. Welches Sprachpaket brauche ich dazu? in Pidgin selbst kann man scheinbar nichts daran ändern.
<fbausch> NTQ: Hi, welche Ubuntu-Version? Ist dein restliches System auf Deutsch?
<NTQ> fbausch: ehrlich gesagt ist es nicht mal ubuntu, sondern Linux Mint 13, aber da das ja angeblich so ähnlich ist, dachte ich ich finde nur das passende paket nicht. Aber das restliche System ist dennoch auf Deutsch. ;) Oder ist diese Sprachesachen eine so systemabhängige Sache?
<fbausch> ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, wie man das auf Mint einrichtet. Mint sollte auch einen Support-Channel haben...
<Fuchs> hat es, am besten da fragen
<Fuchs> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12  << NTQ 
<kubine> Title: How to use the IRC - Linux Mint Community (at community.linuxmint.com)
<NTQ> ja, hat es, der ist aber dünn besiedelt. ^^ Bisher konnte ich auch alle problemchen mit Mint hier lösen. :P aber danke
<Fuchs> NTQ: Mint Hilfe gibt es hier aber leider keine :( 
<Fuchs> NTQ: Du darfst gerne Mint verwenden, aber dann bitte nutze auch deren Hilfe. Danke :) 
<fbausch> NTQ: gehst du zur Autowerkstatt, wenn dein Fahrrad einen platten hat, weil da mehr Leute sind?
<NTQ> hab ich auch nicht erwartet ;)
<NTQ> achja, aber unter der haube ist mint doch sehr ähnlich zu ubuntu. oder darf man hier aus prinzip keine fragen zu anderen distros stellen? ist das so pingelig hier?
<koegs> NTQ: kurz: ja, lang: ja :)
<koegs> noch länger: Mint macht an einigen Stellen doch was anders und stellt ja auch viele eigene Pakete zur Verfügung, da macht es wenig lust sich einzuwurschteln um vielleicht später festzustellen "es liegt an mint"
<jokrebel> NTQ: Nimm Ubuntu =|= Mint. Für Mint beim Mint-Support fragen. Oder Ubuntu istallieren, dann bist Du _hier_ richtig.
<Valkoid> pff ich wollte nie hierher :<
<NTQ> klar, kein problem.
<Valko> ich wusste es!
<Valko> kann ja keiner ahnen, dass freenode und freenode ein und dasselbe is ^^
<Fuchs> ?
<Valko> irgendeiner hatte mich ins ubuntu AT team eingeladen, seitdem hab ich nen bnc hier
<Fuchs> mhm. 
<Valko> wusste nicht das ubuntu-de aufm selben server is
<Fuchs> /msg alis help list   ist ein umwerfend tolles Ding
<Valko> obwohls im grunde naheliegen is
<Valko> wenn man drüber nachdenkt -.-
<sensey> hallo
<Fuchs> Valko: und #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist uebrigens auch auf dem gleichen Netzwerk! 
<Valko> das war sehr dezent -.- schweigt ihr euch lieber an?
<Fuchs> nein, im OT Kanal unterhalten wir uns sehr gerne. Den hier lassen wir aber sehr gerne frei fuer Support :) 
<guntbert> Valko: das hier ist ein/der support-channel
<k1l_> Valko: für einen supportchannel ist es das beste, wenn dort nix los ist :) geh doch mal in den offtopic bevor du von anschweigen redest
<jokrebel> Valko: Wenn es keine Supportbezug hat, ja.
<sensey> ich habe versucht auf einem laptop das neue ubuntu 12.04 zu installieren, das hat mit hilfe eines ubuntu live usb sticks auch gut funktioniert, zumindest ohne fehlermeldung, nur leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr ohne den stick starten, es ist aber installiert (zumindest wird nicht mehr "jetzt ubuntu installieren" auf dem desktop angezeigt...
<k1l_> sensey: was passiert denn, wenn du ohne den stick startest?
<sensey> oben links blinkt der normale kleine balken und weiter passiert nichts
<k1l_> wie lange hast du da gewartet?
<sensey> 10 min
<sensey> ich dachte auch das es daran liegt, dass ich alle aktualisierung installiert habe, neu gestartet habe und das er deswegen lange braucht
<sensey> aber sooo lange....
<sensey> die standard installation von ubuntu kommt doch nicht auf die idee die bootpartition auf den stick zu machen oder?
<k1l_> hmm, vlt ist da die grub2 installation nicht richitg abgelaufen. installier mal den grub2 in den MBR der ersten festplatte.
<sensey> mit stick dran bootet er sofort...
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sensey> ok danke fürs erste
<sensey> ich probier es
<k1l_> sensey: das würde mir so spontan als mögliche ursache einfallen
<andre4s> nabend
<andre4s> ich hab seit dem update aufs aktuelle ubuntu immer ne fehlermeldung die vom software center zu kommen scheint wo ich aber keine ahnung hab wie ich sie weg bekomme. fehlermeldung poppt ca 2 min nach dem einloggen auf und lautet "es wurde ein problem mit einer systemanwendung festgestellt"
<andre4s> wenn ich dann auf fehlerbericht anzeigen clicke kommt nen fehler in /usr/sbin/aptd
<andre4s> scheint wohl ein problem vom update manager zu sein der auf updates checken will
<guntbert> andre4s: probiers auf der command line: sudo apt-get update               sudo apt-get upgrade
<andre4s> das läuft einwandfrei durch
<andre4s> hallo erstmal
<andre4s> also updaten kann ich wie immer
<andre4s> nur die fehlermeldung stört :>
<guntbert> andre4s: schick den "bericht" (oder wie immer das heisst) ab - oder schau in den logs nach
<guntbert> s/oder/und/
<andre4s> oder ich deaktiviere einfach den update-manager in unity
<andre4s> nur die frage ist wie :>
<andre4s> unter gnome wurde der update manager in session angezeigt und da konnte man einfach den haken wegmachen und dann hat er nicht mehr auf updates gecheckt
<andre4s> wie kann ich das im unity deaktivieren?
<andre4s> unter startprogramme wird der update manager nicht angezeigt
<guntbert> andre4s: dash: upd... <enter>, unten dann "einstellungen"
<n00bomatic2> wo kriege ich sun java für mein ubuntu 10.04 her? finde es nimmer in den repos...
<n00bomatic2> das obenjdk ist....lahm
<bekks> Du findest Java auf der JAva-Downloadseite von Oracle.
<waterstorm> hi
<waterstorm> manchmal fährt mein rechner nicht ordnungsgemäß runter, der bildschirm wird einfach schwarz
<andre4s> dank dir guntbert 
<guntbert> andre4s: gern geschehen :)
<waterstorm> benutze ubuntu 12.04 mit nvidia treiber aus den repos
<n00bomatic2> keine repo?
<waterstorm> n00bomatic2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<waterstorm> n00bomatic2: java gibt es seit august 2011 nicht mehr in den repos
<n00bomatic2> das habe ich (leider) mitgekriegt und bin auf openjdk umgestiegen
<n00bomatic2> aber von performance wegen ist es die reinste enttäuschung..
<n00bomatic2> deswegen will ich wieder zurück zum "original"... :-p
<waterstorm> java kannst du nur noch manuell installieren, dazu brauchst du aber erstmal das archiv von der java-downloadseite von oracle
<k1l> !java > n00bomatic2 
<kubine> n00bomatic2: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<k1l> dort unter java installieren und dann manuelle installation
<sensey> k1l: danke hat funktioniert!
<k1l> sensey: gut :)
<Hodes> hey ich möchte smc spielen, nach nem schwarzen bildschirm lande ich zurück auf dem desktop, jmd eine idee was da falsch läuft?
<ring0> hast du das spiel mal im terminal gestartet und dir die fehler angesehen?
<Hodes> ring0, mom
<Hodes> wie heißt nomma die paste seite?
<ring0> !paste
<kubine> ring0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Hodes> ring0, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409327/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Hodes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smc/+bug/947358
<kubine> Title: Bug #947358 “No such file or directory: “/usr/share/games/smc/ca...” : Bugs : “smc” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> Hodes: einfach den ordner erstellen
<ring0> Hodes, das wäre auch das erste ergebnis beim googlen nach dem fehler gewesen ;)
<Hodes> k1l, ring0 ok danke :)
<ring0> Hodes, gern
<outcast> hi, ich arbeite mit ubuntu 12 und unity an meinem blender, manche shortcuts sind schon vom system belegt. und irgendwie ist blender untergeordnet. hat jemad ne loesung fuer mich?
<Fuchs> outcast: Deiner Fensterverwaltung, wenn sie es kann, sagen, dass sie ihre shortcuts kurz ausknipsen soll, oder die von blender anpassen
<outcast> hm hab ich geschaut 
<outcast> aber ich moechte eigendlich ungern die tastenbefehle von blender oder acuch die vom system aendern?
<bekks> Beides zusammen behalten geht offensichtlich nicht.
<outcast> benutzt einer von euch unity
<bekks> Bestimmt. :)
<outcast> :)
<outcast> macht ja eig auch nix.. dann mauss 
<outcast> fenster ein ausrollen einfach dran glauben
<outcast> ^^
<waterstorm> beim herunterfahren wird der bildschirm schwarz und der rechner schaltet nicht korrekt ab
<k1l> waterstorm: mein beileid :)
<waterstorm> problem tritt nur manchmal auf
<waterstorm> genutzt wird der nvidia-treiber (zusätzliche treiber)
<Fuchs> waterstorm: logs gelesen? ggf. irgendwelche mounts (Netzwerklaufwerke?) die haengen bleiben? 
<waterstorm> los liegen unter /var/logs, oder?
<k1l> waterstorm: oha, sry dachte wäre im anderen channel :)  schau mal in die alten logs wo er da am ende hängen bleibt
<waterstorm> nein, keine netzlaufwerke gemountet
<Fuchs> waterstorm: genau
<ring0> waterstorm, hier sind ein paar logdateien erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien#Logs
<Fuchs> waterstorm: ich wuerde persoenlich eher nicht den nvidia Treiber vermuten, aber Du kannst es durchaus auch mal ohne probieren
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> n8
<waterstorm> ohne bekomme ich beim booten und herunterfahren nicht das logo angezeigt
<waterstorm> sondern irgendwelche artefakte
<bekks> Wie oft siehst Du das? :)
<waterstorm> relativ oft, manchmal gehts auch ohne artefakte
<waterstorm> bei 10.04 gabs noch keine 
<bekks> Ich meine, wie oft startest Du deinen Rechner neu? :) 
<bekks> Mir persönlich würde das gar nicht auffallen, weil ich das so selten sehe. :)
<waterstorm> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409332/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log.old › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<waterstorm> und das aktuelle kommt gleihc
<waterstorm> gleich
<waterstorm> aktueller log:
<waterstorm> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409337/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<waterstorm> ich hab nix auffälliges gefunden, aber eventuell seht ihr ja mehr ;_)
<waterstorm> ;-)
<k1l> guck mla ins alte dmesg
<waterstorm> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409342/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ist das das dmesg.0 ?
<waterstorm> nein, dmesg
<waterstorm> dmesg.0 ist von heute morgen
<waterstorm> liefere ich aber auch gleich nach
<k1l> weil bei jedem booten fängt er ein neues dmesg an. dann findet man da nichts vom shutdown :)
<waterstorm> welches soll ich nun liefern? dmesg.0?
<k1l> jo
<waterstorm> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409347/
<kubine> Title: dmesg.0 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<waterstorm> dmesg.0
<k1l> waterstorm: hmm, ist das das ganze file?
<waterstorm> jup
<Fuchs> hmm, ein T61
<Fuchs> ein ziemlich baugleiches R61 laeuft hier problemlos, das erstaunt nun ein wenig
<waterstorm> es gibt noch ein paar dmesg.dateien, gepackt mit gz
<Fuchs> waterstorm: hast Du rein zufaellig noch eine zweite Maschine im gleichen Netzwerk?  Dann koenntest Du mal einen sshd laufen lassen, hoffen, dass was immer das Herunterfahren blockiert passiert bevor es den beendet und nachschauen gehen, was da so schief laeuft
<waterstorm> nein, hab ich leider nicht
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/987220  das hier vlt?
<kubine> Title: Bug #987220 “System does not power off reliably when “Shut Down”...” : Bugs : “indicator-session” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<waterstorm> dmesg.1.gt, dmesg.2.gz, dmesg.3.gz und dmesg.4.gz gibt es noch
<k1l> kannst du mal gucken, ob er mit nem "sudo shutdown -h now" richtig runterfährt?
<waterstorm> könnte es sein
<waterstorm> wie oft soll ich es mit sudo shutdown-h now testen?
<waterstorm> da es ja nur manchmal auftritt
<k1l> hmm
<waterstorm> hab noch folgendes ppa mit an bord: nilarimogard/webupd8
<waterstorm> wegen grive
<waterstorm> zur synchronisation mit google drive
<waterstorm> aber daran kanns ja nicht liegen
<k1l> oha. bei den webupd8 ppas ist immer eine menge drin.
<waterstorm> @ Stefan
<waterstorm> I won't count my chickens before they hatch ... but removing the nvidia driver seems to solve the problem. I started and restarted my notebook very often after switching to the generic driver.
<waterstorm> scheint wohl doch am treiber zu liegen
<k1l> das könnte man auch mal testen das rauszunehmen
<k1l> waterstorm: andere widersprechen aber der nvidia theorie
<Fuchs> waterstorm: wie gesagt, Du darfst sehr gerne ein paar Versuche ohne nvidia Treiber starten
<Fuchs> waterstorm: muesste an sich reichen, die xorg.conf kurz umzubenennen, dann sollte der den fallback auf nouveau nehmen
<Fuchs> waterstorm: waere aber der erste solche Fall, von dem ich hoere. Und wie gesagt, ich hatte sehr lange ein mit dem T61 baugleiches R61 (nur das Gehaeuse war anders) 
<waterstorm> ok
<waterstorm> ich werde jetzt den zusätzlichen treiber deinstallieren und testen ;-)
<Fuchs> Du musst den nicht deinstallieren, eigentlich
<waterstorm> welche vorteile hat eigentlich glx-dock gegenüber unity?
<waterstorm> gibts nen grafischen dateimanager mit 2 leisten und mit anzeigbarer adressleiste?
<waterstorm> außer dolphin?
<ring0> waterstorm, nautilus
<waterstorm> hab ich ja schon drauf seit der installation
<waterstorm> ich werd mal gnome-commander testen ;-)
<ring0> waterstorm, hier gibt es eine übersicht verschiedener dateimanager: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager
<kubine> Title: Dateimanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<waterstorm> ring8: hab ich grade offen ;-)
<ring0> waterstorm, ok, ich kann nicht hellsehen
<waterstorm> dolpin kann man nicht zufällig ohne die ganzen kde abhängigkeiten betreiben, oder?
<ring0> waterstorm, nein
<waterstorm> dachte ich mir schon, hatte bis vor kurzem kubuntu am laufen
<nico_> test, bin ich schon drin, haha, kann das wer lesen?
<nico_> hallo?
<nico_> wäre ja toll, wenn wenigstens ein bot antworten würde
<nico_> bin noob mit irc
<k1l> nico_: um die uhrzeit ist meist sehr wenig los. aber im offtopic ist da mehr los
<nico_> danke, wie komme ich in "offtopic", nutze grad fireofx mit chatzilla
<k1l> ja, erstmal wäre ein vernünftiger irc client ne idee
<k1l> !irc > nico_ 
<kubine> nico_: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<nico_> danke für die antwort(en) --- keine lust wiki zu lesen, ist ie frage echt so komplex, dass ich mich einlesen uss?
<nico_> also ich wünsche mir hilfe zum verbinden von ubuntu mit windows über wlan
<nico_> wiki hab ich schon gelesen (nicht irc) aber ich stecke fest
<k1l> nico_: wenn du gar nichts lesen willst, dann wirst du aber sehr schnell auf probleme stoßen :/
<k1l> nico_: verbinden im sinne von?
<nico_> im sinne von LAN ... also ich möchte ordnerfreigabe in jede richtung via wlan zwischen windows 7 und ubuntu 10,04
<nico_> windows7 hauptrechner, ubuntu 10.04 netbook
<k1l> das einfachste ist wohl das hier:
<k1l> !samba > nico_ 
<kubine> nico_: Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-27
<k1l> andere möglichkeiten und weiteres kannst du dir auch hier angucken: 
<k1l> !heimnetzwerk > nico_ 
<kubine> nico_: Informationen zu Heimnetzwerk finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk
<k1l> wenn du eine einfache klickbunti lösung willst: erstell den samba share auf der win kiste und mounte sie einfach grafisch mit dem nautilus
<nico_> ja, hmm, das wiki ist schön und gut, hab ich bereits gelesen, hat mir aber nicht sehr weit geholfen ... und die sache mit dem heimnetzwerk brachte mich auch nicht viel weiter, vielleicht habe ich etwas missverstanden.
<nico_> afk 3 min
<k1l> nico_: wenn du keine lust hast, dich einzuarbeiten wirst du immer wieder vor den selben problemen stehen. also entscheide dich ob du das investieren möchtest oder ob du doch lieber weiter win nutzen willst
<nico_> ne, nix gegen ubuntu, samba, wiki, lesen und so, hatte nur grad die pizza vergessen, biite nicht zu streng sein, ich kenne schon viele begriffe, nur netzwerk-sachen bereiten mir kopfzerbrechen, allles was einzellplatzrechnermäßig los ist, scheint mir recht geläufig
<nico_> nur, wenn ich dem wiki folge, besteht immer noch keine verbindung (keine verbingung überhaupt netzwerk-apaptermäßig) sodass ich irgendwie weiter machen kann
<nico_> ich werds gleich nochmal versuchen, und sagen, wo es hapert, ... wird einige minuten dauern
<k1l> sag dann genau wo es hapert. am besten mit fehlermeldung.
<nico_> okey
<k1l> ich werde jetzt allerdings hier rausgehen. viel erfolg noch. wenn hier keiner mehr helfen kann eröffne einen beitrag im forum
<nico_> tjoa, schade, gute nacht dann
<amazing> hi, ich suche einen player der im hintergrundläuft, und automatisch aktiv wird wenn ich eine audio datei von einem sharefile sevice abspielen will.also im browser
<amazing> normalerweise ist der standart media-player der schon vor installiert ist dafür zuständig, den habe ich aber gelöscht, und mie fällt nicht ein wie der heißt, und ich dachte evt. gibt es auch eine kopaktere lösung, da ich eigenlich den vlc player für alle anderen dinge nutze, nur bindet der sich nicht automatisch in den browser ein, viellicht versteht jemand was ich meine
<ring1> amazing, du brauchst eigentlich nur ein anderes plugin für den browser zu installieren. mozilla-plugin-vlc zum beispiel, wenn du den vlc sonst auch nutzt.
<ring1> amazing, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming#Player-fuer-Audio-und-Videostreams
<kubine> Title: Streaming › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nico_> puh, nochma kurz durchgescrollt diese wiki-sache  mit ubuntu und windows7 via wlan verbinden ... is mir doch echt zu aufwendig mich in die materie einzuarbeiten, da lauf ich lieber 5-mal mit usb tick in 2 stunden hin und her. hat's hier irgendwer geschafft seinen windows7-rechner mit 'nem anderen rechner ubuntu_anything  über wlan ala lan zu verbinden`?
<ring1> amazing, gibt allerdings wohl auch formate mit denen das plugin nicht so gut arbeitet, wie im wiki-artikel steht
<ring1> nico_, klar, geht einwandfrei. man braucht nur ein wenig netzwerk grundwissen
<nico_> naja, ich möchet nicht das grundwissen ... schon irgendwie ... aber mir auch nicht rein prügeln, ich meinte auch nicht über lan ... was ich auch nicht hinbekommen würde, sondern über wlan, ach ich bin in der zwockmühle, jedenfallls danke für die antworten. ich lauf dann mal hin und her mit dem usb-stick XD
<ring1> nico_, um ein wenig lesen wirst du sonst nicht herumkommen
<amazing> ring1: Hey danke, genau so was hab ich gesuch ich hätte auch gedacht das es so etwas für den firefox-browser geben müsste. aber ich wusste halt nicht nach was für einem adon ich suchen soll, da ich die Bezeichnug(Streaming-player nicht kannte) thx amigo
<nico_> ring1, es geht um's verst#ndniss. ich kann lesen. ich könnte dir auch meine ganze computer-erfahrungs-geschichte hier aufschreiben, aber das würde mich bei diesem problem (dem effizientesten datei-transfrer) nicht weiter helfen. manche sachen bei ubuntu und windows was netzwerke anbelangt scheine ich einfach nicht zu begreifen :(
<ring1> amazing, gerne
<ring1> nico_, probier es doch einfach nochmal tagsüber hier, da sind mehr leute aktiv
<nico_> joah, wie finde ich denn wieder hierher?  XD nutze, wie gesagt firefox mit chatzilla. kann ich das hier irgendwie speichern, damit ich zurückfinde?
<ring1> nico_, du musst dir doch nur das netzwerk und den channel merken
<nico_> netzwerk --- channel ... mal sehen
<ring1> also, freenode und #ubuntu-de
<nico_> aha, tab --- ich nennne es mal tab ... hier unten links steht freenode. der tab rechts davon heiisst #ubuntu-de --- meinst du das`?
<nico_> wäre ja toll, bei chatzilla, wenn ich den "tab" speichern könnte. das problem ist nicht so ernst, dass ich grade lust habe  mir das zu notieren. es scheint auch keine "Tab Speichern"-Funktion oder ähnliches zu geben :(, trotzdem danke
<ring1> nico_, keine ahnung wie chatzilla das löst, nie genutzt
<nico_> ich teste mal was, wenn's nicht klappt bin ich wech x)
<Seymour> HUhu
<zeitsofa> hi
<Seymour> LibreOffice Calc: weiß jemand, wie man es hinbekommt, dass die erste Spalte immer stehenbleibt, und erst die anderen beim Scrollen-nach-rechts verschwinden?
<Seymour> So quasi als Überschrift?
<koegs> Seymour: google delivers https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=libre+office+calc+spalte+immer+sichtbar
<kubine> Title: libre office calc spalte immer sichtbar - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<koegs> 1. Eintrag: http://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Freezing_Rows_or_Columns_as_Headers/de
<kubine> Title: Calc/Freezing Rows or Columns as Headers/de - LibreOffice Help (at help.libreoffice.org)
<Seymour> Aaaah... im Deutschen "Fenster - fixieren"
<kirsten> halli, hallo, gibt es so einen chat auch für LibreOffice???
<zeitsofa> kirsten: #libreoffice
<kirsten> danke!
<zeitsofa> kirsten: oft funktioniert ein /j #meinlieblingsprogrammfürdasichhilfebrauche :)
<casper__> Hallo zusammen. Kurze Frage: wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich z.b. bei "cat $foo" nach dem tippen von "$f" mit TAB vervollständigen kann?
<casper__> Selbiges funktionert z.b. mit "echo" problemlos. "bash_completion" habe ich in meiner .bashrc aktiviert.
<sdx23> Indem du eine entsprechende Completion selbst erstellt bzw. die vorhandene entsprechend modifizierst.
<swed> Hallo, ich möchte, dass jeglicher Traffic zu bestimmten Domains über einen Socks5 (mit Authentifizierung) geleitet wird. Wie stell ich das an? Funktioniert sowas mit iptables?
<sdx23> swed: wenn du für jede IP hinter der Domain eine Regel erstellen möchtest...
<swed> sdx23: das sind nur wenige IPs
<swed> sdx23: wenn es eine Alternative dazu gibt, ist die natürlich auch gern gesehen. Ich muss gestehen ich finde zu meiner Sache bei google nicht wirklich was.
<waterstorm> Fuchs:hi
<waterstorm> seitdem der nvidia-treiber deaktiviert ist (zusätzliche treiber), hatte ich keine probleme mehr mit dem herunterfahren!
<knechti> Hallo
<knechti> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Das Update scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Ich habe in der Statusleiste ein roten Kreis mit einem weißen Ausrufezeichen. Wenn ich dann sage: "Verfügbare Aktualisiertungen anzeigen" bekomme ich die Meldung "W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<knechti> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<knechti> Jedoch funktioniert meine Internetverbindung einwandfrei, wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?
<zeitsofa> kannst du mla bitte ein sudo apt-get update auf der console ausführen?
<zeitsofa> und die ausgabe in einen nopaste packen
<knechti> mom
<knechti> http://nopaste.info/858b95bf90.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<geser> knechti: wechsel den Update-Server, einer der de-Mirrors ist "kaputt"
<dadrc> !mirrors > knechti 
<kubine> knechti: Eine Liste mit allen Repository-Servern: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<geser> diese Frage kommt gefühlt einmal die Woche vor
<dadrc> Deshalb hab ich mal den Trigger da gebaut ;)
<dadrc> Umstellen geht am einfachsten mit `software-properties-gtk`, wenn's nicht gerade KDE ist
<agentsoul> Seit dem update auf chrome 20.0.1132.43-r143823 führt ein Start von Chrome zu clipping in Pulseaudio und zwar bei allen Soundanwendungen. Auch ein schließen von chrome hilft nicht. Nur chrome aus plus killall pulseaudio stellt den Ursprungszustand wieder her.
<dadrc> agentsoul, das ist die PPA-Version, oder?
<dadrc> Funktioniert es mit 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1?
<agentsoul> dadrc Nein google-chrome-stable "http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/"
<dadrc> hmjo, oder so. 
<dadrc> Überprüf mal bitte, ob das mit Chromium aus den Ubuntuquellen auch auftritt
<Guest71750> hat jemand ne idee, wieso sich mein desktop (kde) nicht zeigt, nachdem ich mein kennwort eingegeben habe? (hatte zuvor gnome entfernt und apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ausgeführt)
<agentsoul> Ziemlich sicher nicht, da die 18 vorher ja auch lief. Mit der 20er devchannel Version gab es diese Probleme auch und es wird sie wohl auch mit chromium geben wenn es bei 20 ankommt. Es würde das Problem nur verschieben.
<Guest71750> hier die .xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/fCW0mBL3
<kubine> Title: cat .xsession-errors Xsession: X session started for server at Tue Jun 26 15:55 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> agentsoul, die Chromiumpakete werden getestet, bevor sie für Ubuntu freigegeben werden
<dadrc> Guest71750, sieht aus, als hättest du im Session-Dropdown nicht KDE ausgewählt
<Guest71750> dadrc: wo kann ich das denn ohne desktop umgebung nachträglich ändern?
<dadrc> Guest71750, beim Login kannst du das auswählen
<nubcake> dadrc: oh... das hab ich wohl übersehen... ich schau mal eben :)
<nubcake> dadrc: danke schonmal für den tipp :)
<nubcake> dadrc: jetzt habe ich kde ausgewählt, allerdings tritt das selbe problem auf :(
<dadrc> nubcake, auch gleiche Fehler im Log?
<nubcake> ich schau gerade, sekunde
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/Rij1B8qc
<kubine> Title: cat .xsession-errors Xsession: X session started for server at Wed Jun 27 12:52 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<agentsoul> dadrc Danke -> OPERA
<nubcake> das steht drin
<dadrc> agentsoul, oder du nutzt halt die Chromium-Version aus den Quellen, die funktioniert 
<dadrc> nubcake, seltsam, da versucht er weiterhin, die Gnome-Session zu benutzen
<nubcake> ich starte gerade den pc neu, probiere es dann nochmal
<nubcake> bin ja gespannt..
<nubcake> KDE Plasma Workspace ist schon richtig, oder ?
<nubcake> oh.. jetzt tut sich was...
<nubcake> scheint zu funktionieren :D
<nubcake> danke für den tipp, lag wohl danach nurnoch am reboot :P
<MP_> hallo leute wer kann mir sagen wie ich auf ubuntu 12.04 einen samba share ordner erstelle der im netzwerk von anderen rechner zu sehen/erreichen ist?
<koegs> !samba > MP_ 
<kubine> MP_: Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<MP_> danach hab ich das schonmal gemacht und irgendwie nicht geklappt
<koegs> was hast du denn davon gemacht?
<MP_> samba-common installier
<MP_> mom
<MP_> ich versteh auch nicht warum es samba und samba4 zu installieren gibt
<MP_> aber habe samba common und samba4 installiert einen benutzer angelegt und in der smb.conf gesagt welcher ordner der share ordner sein soll
<koegs> samba4 ist noch eine alpha, du solltest nur "samba" benutzen
<butze> hey, habe einen shared host bei hosteurope und wollte glibc nachinstallieren - bekomme aber ein: "E: Paket glibc konnte nicht gefunden werden" Wie kommt das?
<koegs> butze: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glibc&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- glibc (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ngc2997> hej.. mit welchen flags (--no-password, --no-login, --system, etc) legt man am besten einen system-benutzer an, unter dem ein dienst per init.d skript gestartet wird?
<butze> koegs, eglibc-source ist hier mein freund?
<ngc2997> ..äh, --disabled-login und --disabled-password meinte ich...
<MP_> wie kann ich per terminal auf mein samba zugreifen?
<butze> hmm, wie bekomme ich locals auf ubuntu installiert, damit ich die in php nutzen kann? (mittels setlocal())?
<beaver74> MP_, 'ubuntu mount samba' -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> beaver74: das beschreibt den client, nicht den server
<beaver74> öhm, hatte ich so verstanden, als wenn er das tun wollte
<beaver74> MP_, wie war deine Frage gemeint.. spezifizieren Sie bitte ;)
<koegs> "einen samba share ordner erstelle"
<beaver74> koegs, ich bezog mich auf .. "wie kann ich per terminal auf mein samba zugreifen?" .. habe die Frage aber evtl. falsch verstanden
<koegs> beaver74: aso, die hatte ich übersehen :)
<beaver74> aha ;)
<koegs> ich war noch bei den Fragen davor, die wurden ja auch nicht wirklich weiter behandelt
<beaver74> joa
<beaver74> MP_, du hast dich entschieden.. für samba3 _oder_ samba4? Es sollte nur eines der Pakete installiert sein
<butze> meine Frage wegen der locales ist obsolet, hier gibts ein schönes manual: http://iblog.ikarius.net/index.php/2012/03/31/spracheinstellung-in-ubuntu-distributionen/
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellung in Ubuntu-Distributionen: locale | ikariusBlog (at iblog.ikarius.net)
<MP_> sorry hatte etw. zu tun
<MP_> ich meinte 
<MP_> wie kann ich auf meinen samba share zugreifen?
<MP_> es ist nur samba
<koegs> MP_: steht alles im Wiki beschrieben...
<MP_> ich dachte es reicht samba zu installieren benutzer anlegen und smb.conf auf den ordner einzustellen
<koegs> MP_: mal im Klartext! im Wiki werden verschiedene Methoden sowohl für den Server als auch für den Client beschrieben
<koegs> wenn du weiter nur so wischi-waschi-Aussagen machst, kann dir eh keiner weiterhelfen
<koegs> also stelle bitte konkrete Fragen und gebe konkrete Hinweise. Danke
<MP_> wie ich bereits versuchte zu sagen ich möchte auf den erstellten ordner samba von einem anderen rechner aus zugreife per smb:// usw.
<koegs> und was hast du bereits probiert?
<MP_> netzwerk durchsuchen
<MP_> und über die arbeitsgruppe den ordner finden
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_smbclient?redirect=no damit kannst du überhaupt mal sehen ob die Freigaben vom Server zu sehen sind
<kubine> Title: Samba Client smbclient › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MP_> smbclient war das was ich suchte glaube ich
<MP_> kann dateien aus dem samba einsehen downloaden etc.
<MP_> die frage ist nur noch wohin lädt der die datei runter aus dem samba?
<MP_> wenn ich smb: > get ...
<koegs> üblichweise in das verzeichnis, von wo aus der Befehl abgesetzt wurde
<MP_> es funktioniert alles :)
<MP_> smbclient war das was ich nicht kannte
<MP_> also dieses cifs brauch ich nicht
<DataMadness> hallo, mit welchem programm, auf der konsole, kann ich duplicate finden?
<MP_> darf ich fragen welche oberflächen ihr nutzt? ich probiere gerade gnome3 aus würde gerne noch andere ausprobieren
<MP_> wenn ich versuche per smbclient eine Datei auf den Samba zu packen mit "put" kommt die Meldung NT_STATUS_OBJECT_PATH_NOT_FOUND opening remote file /home/usw/
<koegs> !desktops > MP_
<kubine> MP_: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<koegs> MP_: anstatt smb.conf und smbclient zu benutzen, würde ich dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME + http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_GNOME ans Herz legen
<kubine> Title: Samba Server GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MP_> ok werde ich mir anschauen aber dennoch würde ich gerne wissen warum ich mit smbclient keine Dateien auf meinen Samba speichern kann. wenn ich normal über den ordner gehe also smb://ip/share kann ich dateien ablegen per terminal nur halt nicht
<koegs> MP_: bitte gib deinen kompletten Befehl inkl. Fehlermeldung mal in einen nopaste
<koegs> !nopaste > MP_
<kubine> MP_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<waterstorm> wenn man aufgrund von einer fehlerhaften quelle keine aktualisierungen mehr einspielen kann, reicht doch ein apt-get update aus, danach sollte es wieder möglich sein, oder?
<koegs> waterstorm: als erstes würde ich es mit "apt-get update" probieren, wenn das nicht hilft, evtl. den server wechseln
<dadrc> Wenn du das Problem mit der fehlerhaften Quelle gelöst hast, wahrscheinlich.
<waterstorm> danke
<waterstorm> ich hab selbst keine probleme mit den aktualisierungen, wollte nur wissen, wie man vorgehen sollte, danke ;-)
<MP_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409357
<kubine> Title: samba › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> MP_: Da fehlt der entfernte Dateiname, deswegen will das put an die gleiche stelle legen wie das original, was natürlich nicht geht
<MP_> wie meinst du das?
<MP_> achso
<MP_> put datei.txt datei.txt
<MP_> z.B.
<MP_> ja jetzt funktioniert es
<MP_> danke ;)
<net_split> moin
<waterstorm> net_split:hi
<net_split> ich hab gerade meine festplatte mit ubuntu 11.10 in neuen pc gesteckt, allerdings bleibt der bildschirm nach den grub auswahl schwarz
<net_split> bei alt+f2 sollte ich doch ins termina kommen oder?
<waterstorm> net_split: strg+alt+f1 z.b.
<net_split> äh ja, natürlich
<waterstorm> dann kommst du auf tty1
<net_split> aber der bildschirm bleibt weiterhin schwarz
<waterstorm> kommst du zumindestens in den wiederherstellungsmodus rein?
<net_split> so halb
<net_split> ich seh das menü kann aber nix auswählen
<net_split> und es ist alles etwas verschoben
<waterstorm> probier mal, ob du failsavex auswählen kannst
<waterstorm> im recovery-menü
<net_split> ok
<net_split> nein, ich kann in dem menü nichts auswhählen
<net_split> bei strg+alt+f1/2/3 bleibt der bildschirm schwarz
<waterstorm> hat der neue rechner noch ne andere platte drin?
<net_split> ja
<net_split> aber das sollte eigentlich nicht stören, die habe ich im bios aus geschaltet
<net_split> bzw. disabled
<net_split> ist es möglich dsa aktuelle ubuntu "drüber" zu instalieren?
<waterstorm> jup, das ist möglich
<waterstorm> hast du dir irgendwo die daten gesichert?
<net_split> nein
<net_split> ich könnte halt jetzt von windows system aus mitm ext3 reader die wichtigen sichern
<waterstorm> kannst du die platte nochmal in deinen alten rechner einsetzen und dort die daten unter linux sichern?
<waterstorm> mitm ext3 reader könntest du dir auch die daten sichern, hab damit aber keine erfahrung
<waterstorm> wart mal kurz
<net_split> ja, das würde auch gehen
<waterstorm> auf jeden fall musst du dir vorher irgendwie die daten sichern
<waterstorm> bevor du ubuntu drüberinstallierst
<waterstorm> !downloads>net_split
<waterstorm> das eben hat nicht funktioniert, ist aber auch egal 
<waterstorm> net_split: die aktuellen versionen zum download findest du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Precise_Pangolin
<kubine> Title: Precise Pangolin › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<net_split> ja, hab die schon aufm stick vom anderen rechner
<waterstorm> ok
<waterstorm> dann würde ich erstmal vorschlagen, dass du dir deine daten sicherst, bevor wir weitermachen
<waterstorm> net_split:am besten meldest du dich, wenn du die daten gesichert hast,ok?
<net_split> werd ich, aber idr. sollte er die datein behalten?
<net_split> bzw. die einstellungen im home verzeichniss usw?
<waterstorm> hast du /home auf einer seperaten partition?
<net_split> nein
<net_split> ich sicher einfach mal das ganze verzeichnis
<waterstorm> ;-)
<waterstorm> ansonsten macht der installer nämlich bei der installation von 12.04 deine / partition komplett platt und da liegen auch deine persönlichen daten drin
<net_split> ah, das hatte ich befürchtet
<waterstorm> net_split: deshalb erst die datensicherung vor der neuinstallation 
<MP_> wie kann ich ein mysql backup eines mediawiki in mein neues mediawiki einbinden?
<dAnjou> MP_: das kommt drauf an, wie du das backup gemacht hast, und eigentlich is das eher eine frage für die mediawiki leute
<MP_> ich hab diese zugeschickt bekommn
<MP_> *bekommen
<MP_> ist eine .sql datei
<MP_> kann ich die nicht einfach durch die alte ersetzen?
<brejoc> hi @alle
<waterstorm> MP_: wenn du auf dem sql-server angemeldet bist, kannst du die mittels source und dann kompletter dateipfad und dateiname wieder einspielen
<MP_> mysql läuft hier lokal
<waterstorm> MP_: bist du angemeldet?
<waterstorm> bei mysql?
<MP_> einfach mysql eingeben
<MP_> bin drin
<dAnjou> MP_: hast du phpmyadmin oder sowas schon laufen?
<MP_> ne
<MP_> hab ich mir nicht installiert
<waterstorm> dann source und jetzt den kompletter dateipfad und dann noch den dateinamen und ein ;
<waterstorm> z.b.: source /home/test/test.sql;
<MP_> installiere eben phpmyadmin
<dAnjou> MP_: brauchste nich
<waterstorm> so kann man es natürlich auch machen, wenn man nicht die kommandozeile benutzen möchte 
<dAnjou> MP_: die datei ist ein sogenannter sql dump
<MP_> wollte es aber auch mal ausprobieren :)
<MP_> ja genau sql dump
<MP_> wie nutze ich das lokale phpmyadmin=
<dAnjou> MP_: interessant wäre, ob darin auch die datenbanken angelegt werden oder nur die tabellen
<MP_> hab gerade
<MP_> mysql
<MP_> mysql> source /home/pfad/zur/db.sql
<MP_> und da kam jetzt ganz oft
<MP_> ERROR 1046 und Query OK, 0 rows affected
<waterstorm> füg der sql-datei folgende zeilen hinzu:
<dAnjou> MP_: oder guck dir das hier an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge#MySQL-Query-Browser
<kubine> Title: Werkzeuge › MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<waterstorm> CREATE DATABASE und dann der DB-Name;
<waterstorm> und dann USE DB-NAME;
<waterstorm> z.b. CREATE DATABASE test;
<waterstorm> z.b.: USE test;
<dAnjou> waterstorm: hast du überhaupt nen schimmer, was in dem dump drin is?
<waterstorm> nein, aber ich hab ahnung von mysql
<dAnjou> waterstorm: du gibst wild ratschläge
<dAnjou> aber du kennst doch die situation auf seinem rechner gar nich
<dAnjou> was is, wenn er jetz ne datenbank überschreibt?
<waterstorm> dAnjou: ja, da hast du auch wieder recht
<dAnjou> waterstorm: pack mal bitte die ersten paar zeilen der datei in einen pastebin
<dAnjou> oh MP_ natürlich
<MP_> ich kann die datei doch gar nicht auslesen
<dAnjou> MP_: am besten mit "head db.sql > pastebinit"
<dAnjou> das is nur text
<MP_> naja viel kam nicht bei raus :D
<MP_> ich schicks eben
<MP_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409362
<kubine> Title: sql › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> MP_: dann bitte "grep -i create db.sql > pastebinit"
<MP_> was genau brauchst du davon kann dir nicht alles schicken
<dAnjou> MP_: dann bitte "grep -i create db.sql | grep -i database > pastebinit"
<MP_> auf jeden fall hab ich hier nun ne menge an informationen und welche tabellen angelegt werden
<MP_> da hat sich doch gar nicht viel dran geändert nun..
<MP_> das sind 2.2 mb
<dAnjou> MP_: ich will wissen, ob er datenbanken anlegt oder nich? hälst du dich dafür in der lage, mir das mit sicherheit zu sagen?
<MP_> also in den ersten zeilen create database create table usw
<MP_> also gehe ich davon aus dass er eine anlegt
<brejoc> dAnjou: sind die drops nicht wichtiger?
<dAnjou> brejoc: sicher .. hab nich dran gedacht, dass sowas in nem backup vorkommen könnte
<brejoc> dAnjou: wie heißt es so schön: ich habe schon pferde… ;)
<dAnjou> MP_: gehen wir die sache nochmal von vorne an
<dAnjou> MP_: hast du eine komplett frische lokale mysql installationen laufen?
<dAnjou> MP_: und sind da schon datenbanken drin?
<MP_> eine datenbank ist drin
<dAnjou> wie heißt die?
<MP_> die möchte ich aber ersetzen
<MP_> wikidb
<dAnjou> bist du sicher, dass die komplett weg kann? oder würdest du ein backup wollen?
<MP_> wir können ein backup machen aber die kann auch theoretisch weg
<MP_> dann lern ich auch wie ein backup geht :D
<dAnjou> MP_: ok, eigentlich steht in dem abschnitt hier alles drin http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Backup#Logisches-Backup
<kubine> Title: Backup › MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MP_> access denied for user root
<MP_> using password yes
<MP_> O.o
<dAnjou> MP_: msql root ist *nicht* der system root
<MP_> ja wie war mein mysql pw :D
<MP_> ich sollte vllt. für heute aufhören sitze schon so lange dadran
<MP_> dass ich schon mein pw vergesse
<MP_> debian sys maint kann das zurücksetzen oder?
<dAnjou> ja, aber das darfst du selbst recherchieren
<MP_> habs schon
<MP_> geht immernoch nicht
<MP_> ich danke erstmal für die hilfe werde das aber wohl auf morgen verschieben müssen!
<MP_> oder wir überschreiben die jetzt einfach
<MP_> ACH
<MP_> moment
<MP_> ich bin ne pappnase :D
<MP_> die datenbank liegt auf einem der anderen rechner :D
<dAnjou> o.O
<MP_> ja
<dAnjou> dann solltest du vielleicht tools wie mysql workbench in betracht ziehen
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL_Workbench
<kubine> Title: MySQL Workbench › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> ist ein ziemliches monster
<MP_> und phpmyadmin?
<dAnjou> aber es ist relativ einfach zu entfernten datenbanken zu verbinden
<dAnjou> MP_: das müsste auf dem selben rechner laufen wie die datenbank selbst
<dAnjou> glaube ich
<starsurfer> Hey, bin gerade mal bissel am rumspielen und hab folgende Frage: Ist es möglich eine RamDisk zu erstellen, in diese alle Daten aus "/bin" zu kopieren und im Anschluss den Pfad zu dem "/bin" führt, von der Festplatte auf die RamDisk zu ändern, und das alles im laufenden Betrieb?  Ich sehe Probleme in dem Moment wo "/bin" von Festplatte auf RamDisk wechselt und somit kurze Zeit keine Programme gestartet werden können...
<MP_> ich glaube ich installiert komplett mysql neu morgen
<MP_> und richte alles neu ein
<MP_> dann lege ich das dump sauber an
<MP_> muss nun aber los
<MP_> danke erstmal vllt. bis morgen!
<dadrc> starsurfer, sollte funktionieren, dafür ist --bind da
<dadrc> Im schlimmsten Fall einfach rebooten, dann ist der Kram wieder weg
<starsurfer> dadrc ... wie meinst du das mit --bind?
<dadrc> starsurfer, mount --bind
<starsurfer> dadrc... ah sehr gut..danke :)
<starsurfer> na mal guggn ob das klappt oder ob ich mirs system zerschieße ^^
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, mount --bind hält nur bis zum nächsten Neustart
<starsurfer> die ramdisk auch nur ...von daher passt des
<waterstorm> kennt hier jemand net_split? (net_split=nickname)
<waterstorm> !seen net_split
<kubine> waterstorm: net_split was last seen in #ubuntu-de 1 hour, 36 minutes, and 52 seconds ago: <net_split> ah, das hatte ich befürchtet
<waterstorm> !seen net_split
<kubine> waterstorm: net_split was last seen in #ubuntu-de 2 hours, 6 minutes, and 11 seconds ago: <net_split> ah, das hatte ich befürchtet
<waterstorm> !seen net_split
<kubine> waterstorm: net_split was last seen in #ubuntu-de 2 hours, 43 minutes, and 4 seconds ago: <net_split> ah, das hatte ich befürchtet
<nubcake> ich versuche gerade, mir per svn das hier mal anzusehen, allerdings kann ich auf die heruntergeladenen dateien nicht zugreifen.. hat evtl. jemand ne idee/nen tipp? https://code.google.com/p/droidsheep/source/checkout
<kubine> Title: Source Checkout - droidsheep - DroidSheep is an Android tool for simple session hijacking - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<zeitsofa> nubcake: da wirst du hier keinen support für kriegen.
<nubcake> zeitsofa: schade, wieso das denn?
<nubcake> per "cd droidsheep" bekomm' ich nur "no such file or directory", die datei wird aber per ls angezeigt..
<zeitsofa> wer software zum hijacken von sessions haben will muss allein die doku lesen oder an einen ort gehen wo man dafür hilfe bekommt. das hier ist auf alle fälle der falsche
<nubcake> also liegt's an der software, und nicht an ubuntu, dass ich das teil nicht aufbekomm' ?
<zeitsofa> naja ich sag mal so - wieso sollte nen simples svn checkout unter ubuntu nicht klappen wenn svn installiert ist. aber EOS an dieser stelle.
<nubcake> hm.. ok, dann guck ich halt mal :) danke
<apricot1> Frage zu. TerraTec Cinergy T Stick mit der USB-ID 0ccd:0093 - viele Links gefunden, nix zu 12.04 und die Anleitung zu 11.10 funktioniert nicht
<apricot1> welches TV-Proggi ist denn ok ?
<tobias234> Hi Ihr habe denke nen total gängiges Problem, will nen Nvidia Treiber installieren aber jetzt ist das problem das halt X Server noch läuft.
<zeitsofa> dann sollteste den x server stoppen ...
<tobias234> ja wie mach ich das
<zeitsofa> ich geh mal davon aus du befindest dich noch in der graphischen oberfläche?
<tobias234> richtig.
<zeitsofa> strg+alt+f1 für tty1 dort gibbet kein x und du kannst den stoppen mit /etc/init.d/lightdm stop (und zum starten dann einfach wieder start anstelle des stop schreiben) und zurück auf die grafische kommst du dann mit strg+alt+f7. wenn du kein ubuntu 12.04 oder so hast dann kann es seind as du /etc/init.d/gdm stop (und start) nehmen musst
<zeitsofa> und mach nix kaputt beim installieren. wie so nimmste eiegntlich nicht den der via ubuntu kommt?
<tobias234> habe 12.04
<zeitsofa> prima dann lightdm
<tobias234> denke der auf der Webseite ist aktueller. nunja meiner macht etwas probleme
<tobias234> ist ein Notebook wird heiß geht aus etc.
<tobias234> will den von der Webseite erstmal testen.
<tobias234> hier danke schonmal schreib mir das grad auf und teste es, danke!
<zeitsofa> dann viel erfolg. tippe aber eher auf nen anderes problem als die graka wenn das ding aus geht. aber versuch macht kluch 
<tobias234> bis gleich
<starsurfer> dadrc...nach etlichen fehlversuchen hats geklappt...--bind machts möglich .. thx
<flo1> guten abend, warum kann ich mich im lxde-desktop nicht ins wlan einloggen? mit gnome geht alles.
<apricot1> Frage zu: TerraTec Cinergy T Stick mit der USB-ID 0ccd:0093 - viele Links gefunden, nix zu 12.04 und die Anleitung zu 11.10 funktioniert nicht in 12.04
<bullgard6> flo1: Guck mal in /var/log/syslog , ob Du dort Einträge mit wlan und/oder WiFi findest.
<thomas2345> jo hat nicht geklappt bin jetzt unter windows7 hier :/(
<thomas2345> er wurschtelt rum aber kommt dann nix
<thomas2345> also installation erstmal geklappt
<thomas2345> aber womöglich stimmt was nicht :( wie mach ich deinstall? LoL shit
<flo1> bullgard6, ja, da gibt es einige, auch zu der zeit, als ich mich mit dem lxde-desktop angemeldet habe.
<thomas2345> kann mir einer kurz helfen, bitte?
<thomas2345> oder soll ich den wiederherstellungsmodus mal starten?
<bullgard6> flo1: Dann sollte bei denen eigentlich auch eine Meldung dabei sein, die einen Grund angibt, warum WLAN nicht funktioniert.
<flo1> bullgard6, jetzt gehts, ich habe im netzwerkmanager den haken bei "für alle benutzer verfügbar" gesetzt. aber ich bin doch der gleiche nutzer, nur auf dem anderen Desktop. Warum hat es dann nicht geklappt?
<bullgard6> flo1:  Das weiß ich nicht. Ich hätte auch so wie Du argumentiert.
<flo1> bullgard6, danke trotzdem! ich bin froh, dass es jetzt geht, der desktop ist doch um einiger schneller auf meiner alten maschine.
<bullgard6> flo1:  Viel Spaß!
<flo1> bullgard6, :-) ciao
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] Benutzermenü > Systemeinstellungen > (Systemeinstellungen) > (Persönlich) > Darstellung > (Hintergrund) > Farben und Farbverläufe > Horizontaler Verlauf. Nun ist das das violett geschummerte Hintergrundbild verschwunden, und ich habe einen blaßblaues einfarbiges Hintergrund. Wie kann ich zum violett-geschummerten Hintergrund zurückkehren? 
<guntbert> bullgard6: ganz unten in der Auswahl?
<bullgard6> guntbert: Thema steht auf Ambiance (standard). Ich habe mich ab- und wieder angemeldet. Dadurch hat sich der blaßblaue Hintergrund nicht geändert.
<guntbert> bullgard6: nicht das Thema, sondern der "Hintergrund" (im englischen heisst es wallpaper
<bullgard6> guntbert: Das hat geklappt. (Dieses Hintergrundbild muß ich wohl gestern übersehen haben, weil ich zu müde war.) --  Danke!
<guntbert> bullgard6: gern geschehen :)
<Monragon> Abend zusammen
<guntbert> hallo Monragon - brauchst du Hilfe?
<Monragon> Weiß jemand wie ich mein Firefoxprofil aus Windows in Ubuntu einfügen kann?
<Monragon> Ja brauche ich^^
<guntbert> Monragon: willst du das abwechselnd von beiden systemen aus nutzen?
<ppq> Monragon: im grunde kannst du einfach das profilverzeichnis (kryptische zeichenkette als name) unter windows aus dem verzeichnis %APPDATA% (so im explorer eingeben) rüberkopieren und in dein ~/.mozilla packen. aber es gibt afair. auch ein firefox addon, das profile plattformunabhängig ex- und importieren kann.
<ppq> und dann gibt es noch die integrierte synchronisationsfunktion, jo
<Monragon> Also ich bin absoluter Neuling, hatte noch nie mit Linux zu tun. Wo ist denn dieser Ordner?
<ppq> Monragon: okay, dann solltest du dich lieber an automatisierte lösungen halten
<guntbert> Monragon: abwechselnd funktioniert nicht, habs probiert
<Monragon> Nein sind 2 verschiedene Rechner.
<Monragon> Habs gefunden danke.
<jokrebel> Monragon: Eine kurze Anfrage an Google brachte mich zu: http://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Profil%20sichern%20und%20wiederherstellen
<kubine> Title: Profil sichern und wiederherstellen | Anleitung | Firefox-Hilfe (at support.mozilla.org)
<waterstorm> welche version von cairo-dock ist eigentlich aktueller? die aus den repos oder die ausm ppa?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-28
<Steffen> Hallo Leute. Ich habe ein Problem. Es geht um meine Grafikkarte (Geforce GTX 550 Ti).
<Steffen> Und zwar wenn ich Ubuntu 12.04 installiert habe kann ich meine Auflösung nicht höher stellen. Sie bleibt immer bei 1024x768. Woran liegt das denn?
<Steffen> HALLO kann mir den keiner helfen???
<ngc2997> moin... wie kann ich details zu einem rückgabewert "1" für das kommando "su -m <user> -c <kommando>" bekommen? die authentifizierung klappt scheinbar (auth.log), aber das kommando wird nicht ausgeführt...
<Guschtel`> was ist denn das kommando?
<ngc2997> Guschtel`: ein skript aus dem home-verzeichnis des <user>; scheint ein problem mit dem benutzer selbst zu sein, su <user> -c whoami klappt auch schon nicht
<Guschtel`> warum -m?
<ngc2997> ka - klappt weder mit noch ohne -m; das ganze stammt aus einem startskript für einen repository manager
<Guschtel> -m ist preserve-environment
<ngc2997> ich weiß
<bullgard6> '~$ modinfo bch; filename:   /lib/modules/3.2.0-25-generic/kernel/lib/bch.ko; description:    Binary BCH encoder/decoder.' Wofür steht   »BCH«  Für »A forward error correction technique with low-overhead,often used for videoconferencing as in H.261«?
<Guschtel> bullgard6: Bose-Chaudhuri-Hocquenghem?
<bullgard6> Guschtel:  Das war ja gerademeine Frage.
<ngc2997> Guschtel: jetzt scheints zu klappen - der user (--system) hatte keine shell; wenn ich ihm eine verpasse, dann gehts
<Guschtel> Das ist ja klar, dass es nur mit shell geht
<Guschtel> bullgard6: ka ;/
<ngc2997> trotzdem sehr merkwürdig - wenn man (bei systemuser ohne shell) das startskript direkt aufruft, dann klappte es auch, nur per "service ... start" tat es das nicht
<bullgard6> Guschtel:  Danke für Deinen Kommentar.
<musca> bullgard6: mit apt-file kannst Du herausfinden, zu welchem Paket die Datei gehört.
<musca> hmm, ausser bei nem Kernelmodul, natürlich
<bullgard6> musca:  Das ist ein ladbares Kernelmodul.
<musca> ja, habe ich dann auch gesehen :)
<Guschtel> haste mal im source geschaut?
<bullgard6> Guschtel: Wie meinst Du das? Ich weiß, daß der zugehörige Treiber /lib/modules/3.2.0.25-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/uas.ko aus dem DEB-Programmpaket 	linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic stammt.
<Guschtel> bullgard6: kernel source von dem treiber installieren, wenns nicht closed-source ist
<Guschtel> und dann direkt in die quelldateien reinschauen
<Guschtel> oder im doc/ dir
<bullgard6> Guschtel: Ich hab's gefunden: Quelltext steht in /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0/drivers/usb/storage/uas.c: "USB Attached SCSI. * Note that this is not the same as the USB Mass Storage driver." --  Danke!
<casper__> Hallo zusammen. Kurze Frage: wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich z.b. bei "cat $foo" nach dem tippen von "$f" mit TAB vervollständigen kann?
<casper__> Selbiges funktionert z.b. mit "echo" problemlos. "bash_completion" habe ich in meiner .bashrc aktiviert.
<deem> catweazle: woher soll deine bash wissen, wie deine variablen heißen?
<deem> casper__: *
<swed> Hallo, ich habe auf meinem Ubuntu eine VirtualBox mit XP am laufen. Kann ich mit diesem System irgendwie übers Netzwerk kommunizieren. Laut ipconfig hat xp die IP 10.0.2.15 ist aber von meinem Ubuntu aus nicht zu pingen. Wie können kann ich übers Netzwerk kommunizieren?
<deem> swed: indem du die netzwerkkarte entweder bridgest oder ein host-adapter erstellst
<koegs> bridged-modus +1
<swed> achso, das heist in den Einstellungen Netzwerkbrücke eth0 aktivieren
<deem> genau
<swed> super, funktioniert, danke
<deem> !np > swed 
<deem> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> deem: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<deem> oh. ein skript
<jokrebel> ...oo( der Spielplatz ist nebenan … )
<casper__> deem: unter debian funktioniert das out-of-the-box.
<casper__> wenn ich dort $var=foo erstelle, kann ich $var mit einem TAB vervollständigen
<psalmer> primar01pau
<deem> casper__: wie erstellst du die variable denn?
<casper__> export foo=bar
<casper__> also um es etwas konkreter zu machen, in meiner bashrc steht: export squid=/pfad/zu/einer/log/datei
<casper__> wenn ich dann in der bash "echo $sq[TAB]" tippe, wird es auf "echo $squid" vervollständigt.
<casper__> hingegen "cat $sq[TAB]" funktioniert nicht.
<casper__> das gleiche szenario unter debian funktioniert allerdings.
<dadrc> casper__, das scheint unter Ubuntu normal zu sein, meine Bash hier macht das auch nicht
<azon> hallo zusammen :)
<dadrc> (nicht, dass ich die benuzten würde, aber naja...)
<dadrc> casper__, da wirst du wohl mal die configs diffen müssen, irgendwo muss der unterschied ja sein
<casper__> vermutlich ;-)
<casper__> dachte hier hätte evt. jemand einen heissen tipp für mich.
<dadrc> casper__, du kannst mal die Jungs in ##bash-de fragen, die könnten das direkt wissen
<casper__> einen versuch ist es wert.
<casper__> ich dachte nur es wäre ggfs. etwas ubuntu spezifisches
<azon> hallo zusammen, habe eine frage und zwar würde ich gerne meine system platte um eine weitere festplatte ergänzen und ein linux software raid1 erstellen. Ich habe viel gesucht und gelesen und dieser foren eintrag trifft es wohl am besten, jedoch bekahm der thread ersteller dann ein problem dessen antwort schuldig blieb. Ich nutze auch 11.04 wie im beitrag zu lesen ist und würde gern das ganze in einen abwasch erledigen ohne dann vor eine
<azon> m riesen problem zu stehen ohne aussicht auf eine lösung... :)  der link lautet: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/raid-1-nachtraeglich-einrichten-2/#post-3149512
<kubine> Title: Raid 1 NACHTRÄGLICH einrichten › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> azon: kann man nur abraten. a) ist die methode völliger pfusch und b) fällt 11.04 sowieso in naher zukunft aus dem support.
<LetoThe2nd> azon: c) ist der guide mehr als nur unvollständig, die essentiellen schritte fehlen eigentlich alle, ausser der raid-erstellung und dem kopiervorgang ... im prinzip die ist das nur das erste drittel oder so.
<LetoThe2nd> azon: lieber mal die backupsammlung aktualisieren, dann aufschlauen wie die langfristige strategie aussehen soll (stichwort: security updates) und dann entsprechend neu aufsetze.
<azon> LetoThe2nd, lach mich nicht aus aber ich fürchte mich eher vor nem update auf 12.04, bin anfänger lerne aber wirklich jeden tag mehr, linux 2011 hab ich durchgelesen und experimentiere auch fleissig rum. jedoch bezieht sich das ganze auf meine nas
<azon> wo wichtige daten liegen, möchte keineswegs etwas verlieren...
<LetoThe2nd> azon: wenn du angst hast was zu verlieren, hast du nicht genügend backups. und dann solltest du  die platte lieber dafür verwenden.
<azon> LetoThe2nd, backup hab ich gestern erstellt auf eine externe 2 tb festplatte
<LetoThe2nd> azon: und mit nem *upgrade* kriegst du das eh nicht gebacken, weil das natürlich deine partitionen nicht anfasst. wenn dann neuinstallation.
<koegs> azon: wenn du eh ein backup hast, würde ich ne neuinstallation machen, direkt mit 12.04
<koegs> ist ja auch ne LTS-Version
<LetoThe2nd> jo, ist ebenfalls meine meinung
<azon> LetoThe2nd, gut jetzt hab ich nur ein problem... es handelt sich um ein atom system mit 4 sata ports... 3 sind durch die 3x 2 tb belegt... habe mir bereit einen pci-e raid controller geholt den ich einbauen müsste. Wenn ich jetzt das system neu aufsetze sollte ich die 3x tb festplatten lieber abstecken oder angesteckt lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> was hat das nun miteinander zu tun?
<azon> LetoThe2nd, hab einfach angst mir das mdadm device  zu zerschiessen :/
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du korrekte backups hast, ist das sch limmst was dir passieren kann ein langer rückkopiervorgang. wenn du keine hast, mach welche und komm wieder wenns soweit ist.
<koegs> azon: erstens interessier mdadm die hardware dahinter relativ wenig, zweitens sollst du eh ein backup machen und dein md-device komplett neu aufsetzen
<azon> LetoThe2nd, versteh mich  nicht falsch ich probier gerne rum und ich bin mir durchaus bewusst das dies eigentlich nicht passieren sollte, nur läuft die nas seit 225 tagen stabil, das einzigste ist nur die fehlende redundanz der system partition
<LetoThe2nd> azon: ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch. du hast vor allem angst, willst nichts anfassen, und am liebsten jemand zum händchen halten der dir jeden schritt vorkaut. so läufts aber einfach nicht.
<azon> LetoThe2nd, ich installier also 12.04 und führe: sudo mdadm --assemble --scan  aus?
<LetoThe2nd> azon: wir helfen dir gern wenns hängt, oder versuchens zumindest  - aber natürlich gibt dir niemand ne garantie. und irgendwas kann immer sien.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-Raid#Wechsel-des-Betriebssystems
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> azon: ich denke ja, siehe koegs .
<LetoThe2nd> azon: nur dass du dann halt vermutlich zwei raids hast und mit uuids arbeiten muss.
<LetoThe2nd> +t
<koegs> ist sowieso besser mit UUIDs zu arbeiten, weil sich die Devices evtl. ändern
<azon> naja ok aber jetzt z.B sudo mdadm --assemble --scan --uuid=6c926c35:380d7ab2:3603cf0e:ecfa67b9 ist das die uuid einer festplatte aus dem verbund oder die uuid des raid? 
<koegs> das sind die UUIDs der Raid-Partitionen auf den Festplatten
<azon> ok ich nehm mal an die finde ich in der fstab ?
<LetoThe2nd> sudo blkid.
<koegs> das steht übrigens alles schön im Wiki, vielleicht erstmal den ganzen(!) Artikel lesen
<azon> koegs, wie wahr grad gesehen ^
<azon> ihr kennt doch sicher... never touch a running system... ^^ aber wenn ich wie ihr so schön sagtet alles händchen haltend von euch gesagt kriegen will... werd ich wohl nie was lernen :) ich werd das ganze jetzt in angriff nehmen und sollte ich auf ein problem stossen frag ich euch hier erneut :)
<azon> vielen dank :)
<swed> Hallo, ich möchte den Traffic zu einer bestimmten IP über einen Server leiten. Dazu hab ich mit "ssh -f -n -N -D 127.0.0.1:65321 -oPort=443 user@ip" einen Tunnel zum Server erstellt. Anschließend soll mit "iptables -t nat A OUTPUT -p tcp -d <ipadresse> -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:65321" Der Traffic weitergeleitet werden. Ein Test mit einer Webseite ist leider fehlgeschlagen, ich bekomme im Browser keine Reaktion. Was läuft noch
<swed> falsch?
<maverick_> Nach Update auf 12.04 (Classic ohne Effekte) scheint keine Tastenkombination mit Strg mehr zu funktionieren; keine Strg+V, Strg+C, etc. Weiss jemand Rat?
<dadrc> maverick_, du könntest, um absolut sicher zu gehen, dass die Tastatur in Ordnung ist, mal mit xev überprüfen, ob beim Drücken von Strg das entsprechende Event ausgelöst wird
<maverick_> scheint zu funktionieren
<maverick_> also ja :)
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mal davon ausgehen, dass irgendwas nur auf Strg gemappt ist. Guck mal in den Tastaturkürzeleinstellungen
<maverick_> dadrc, du hast wohl recht: wenn ich ein Wort markieren und Strg drücke, wird es grau. Aber ich bin die Einstellungen durchgegangen (Systemeinstellung > Keyboard > Shortcuts) und da ist nicht zu erkennen.
<dadrc> hmmhm
<maverick_> hier in XChat verliert das "Schreibfeld" den Focus
<dadrc> Jo, dann liegt da definitiv irgendwas drauf
<dadrc> Und du hast kein Compiz an?
<maverick_> nein, ich hatte es nur kurz ausprobiert, aber wegen Abstürzen nicht mehr benutzt
<dadrc> maverick_, dann würd ich vorschlagen, dass du dich mal eben mit 'nem anderen Nutzer anmeldest und guckst, ob das Problem da auch auftritt
<maverick_> dadrc, gute idee!
<PrickelPit> wann kriegen die bei de de. repsositories mal ihre loadbalancer in den friff :(
<PrickelPit> *griff
<PrickelPit> truarig bei einem lts das nichtmal updates zuverlässig durchführbar sind da ewig 404
<bullgard6> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XULRunner: "XULRunner is a runtime environment developed by the Mozilla Foundation to provide a common back-end for XUL-based applications. Stable release 	is 13.0  from  June 1, 2012 ( 26 days ago). Wo kan ich ein DEB-Paket davon herunterladen?
<maverick_> hm, ein Wechsel des Users scheitert an Compiz: Scheinbar wird es dabei automatisch gestartet
<koegs> bullgard6: mit wget X-(
<dadrc> maverick_, welche Session hast du denn ausgewählt für den neuen Nutzer?
<koegs> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=xulrunner&searchon=names&suite=stable&section=all
<kubine> Title: Debian -- Package Search Results -- xulrunner (at packages.debian.org)
<maverick_> ich habe zuerst die Guest Session probiert, und als das scheiterte, einen neuen Nutzer angelegt. Gleiches Problem.
<dadrc> maverick_, beim Anmelden kannst du eigentlich auswählen, welche Session du willst: mit oder ohen Compiz
<maverick_> dadrc, scheinbar nur, wenn ich micht zuvor komplett auslogge, zumindest wurde mir der normale Schirm nicht gezeigt, wenn ich über 'Useraccounts' rechts oben gehe
<dadrc> maverick_, naja, dann mach das eben mal :)
<maverick_> brb
<maverick_> dadrc, ok, es klappt. Die anderen Accounts funktioniren. Irgendwo in meinem Account ist Strg auf irgendetwas gemappt
<dadrc> maverick_, ich weiß leider nicht, wo es herkommt, wenn es nicht in den Tastatureinstellungen ist. 
<dadrc> Also entweder warten, bis jemand 'ne Idee hat, Optionen durchsuchen oder alle dotfiles wegschieben und nach und nach zurückkopieren, bis du die kaputte Einstellung gefunden hast
<maverick_> dadrc, ja, etwas in der Art habe ich mir schon gedacht. Danke für Deine Hilfe.
<maverick_> ehm, moment
<maverick_> dadrc, es funktioniert! Ich weiß nicht wie oder wieso, aber es funktioniert! Juchuu!
<dadrc> seltsam 0o
<dadrc> Aber gut :)
<zeitsofa> kann mir zufällig sagen wie ein 'srcsystem # ssh -L 1234:0.0.0.0:22 root@destsystem' mit den ssh port vom destsystem nur auf 127.0.0.1:1234 auf dem src system bindet? ich brauch das an allen ips nicht an localhost
<NoxiFoxi> wie kann man zu der anwendungsliste programme hinzufügen? Hab gehört, mann muss iwo eine .desktop datei reinpacken
<newan> mein firefox speichert die sitzung ncht und ich bekomm nach dem restart immer die startseie chronik-> vorherige sitzung wiederherstellen geht
<coldjack> Hallo kann mir jemand vllt weiterhelfen. Ich bin mit meiner ubuntu kiste 10.10 per Lan verbunden würde jetzt gerne mein Wlan Sharen sprich dass ich mit meinem Android Samsung Nexus zugreifen kann, aber da android irgendwie kein adhoc kann, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand weiß wie das geht 
<tol> newan: Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> wenn Firefox gestartet wird
<koegs> NoxiFoxi: welchen Desktop verwendest du, Unity?
<NoxiFoxi> gnome3
<NoxiFoxi> klaas: ich habe jetzt mittels alacarte einen eintrag hinzugefügt
<NoxiFoxi> funktioniert soweit
<NoxiFoxi> aber das icon fehlt mir
<newan> @tol, mega vielen dank
<NoxiFoxi> koegs*
<NoxiFoxi> ich habe aber gerade die "symbolauswahlfunktion" gefunden ^^
<koegs> oki
<azon> hallo zusammen, bin gerade dabei ubuntu 12.04 zu installieren. Habe mir mit unetbootin nen usb stick erstellt mit der 64 bit alternate cd. Würde gerne ein command line system installieren wie hier zu sehen: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Installation/Alternate/Minimal#Installation jedoch zeigt es mir nur "default" command line install und command line (expert) an. Worin besteht der unterschied? Was soll ich jetzt wählen? Möchte e
<azon> in linux software raid 1 einrichten... ? 
<kubine> Title: Installation/Alternate/Minimal – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<koegs> azon: meine erfahrung hat gezeigt, die alternate stick sind besser mit dem ubuntu eigenen tool zu erstellen als mit unetbootin
<azon> koegs, wird gemacht... 
<koegs> azon: also mit dem "Startmedienersteller", dann hast du auch das gewohnte menü
<dadrc> coldjack, der Wikiartikel hier beschreibt eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<ppq> azon: die beiden auswahlmöglichkeiten kommen von unetbootin, das sind parameter für den debian-installer (den ubuntu nutzt). wenn du "expert" nimmst, dürfte er dich aber fragen, welche paket-presets du installieren möchtest. da kannst du dann einfach "ubuntu minimal" oder sinngemäß auswählen.
<coldjack> dardrc: ja aber android kann kein adhoc:(
<azon> ppq: habs kurz getestet... fragt mich nicht. 
<ppq> ok
<azon> muss ich jetzt ernsthaft die desktop cd downloaden damit ich an den "Startmedienersteller" für windows komm?
<ppq> nein
<dadrc> coldjack, dann musst du es wohl über http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#Netzwerkbruecke machen
<kubine> Title: WLAN Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<azon> ppq: in der wiki steht: Unter Windows bis zur Version 10.04 Lucid Lynx empfiehlt sich UNetbootin zum einfachen, automatischen Erstellen eines USB-Sticks. In den Folgeversionen bringt Ubuntu auf der Desktop-CD den USB-Creator auch für Windows mit.
<dadrc> Wichtig wäre dann, dass deine WLAN-Karte im Rechner den AP-Modus unterstützt
<koegs> azon: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<kubine> Title: Create a USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> azon: ja, das ist dieser hier http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<dadrc> coldjack, wenn deine Hardware also die Anforderungen aus dem Artikel WLAN-Router unterstützt, geht das 
<ppq> ich bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher, ob der mit der alternate iso zurechtkommt
<dadrc> Sonst nicht
<azon> koegs, danke auf der seite war ich, hab sie wieder geschlossen weil es anders heisst ;)
<koegs> azon: den hab ich allerdings noch nicht selber ausprobiert, hab immer den von Ubuntu genommen
<koegs> aber probieren geht über studieren ;-)
<azon> koegs, ich bin gleich soweit das ich mir ne gute alte cd brenn ;)
<koegs> azon: manchmal keine schlechte idee, wie gesagt, ganz persönlich hab ich mit der "Alternate CD" und unetbootin schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, mit dem Startmedienersteller gings dann problemlos
<azon> ppg: hab den ubuntu windows installer mal geöffnet, in der liste ist 12.04 alternate 64 aufgeführt...
<ppq> azon: okay, gut zu wissen. (mich schreibt man übrigens mit q, nicht g)
<azon> ppq, dann halt pp [tab] ^^
<ppq> eine andere möglichkeit wäre gewesen, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/boot.img.gz herunterzuladen und zu entpacken und per dd direkt in eine partition des usb-sticks, z.b. /dev/sde1 zu schreiben
<ppq> da ist dann auch gleich ein bootloader (syslinux) vorkonfiguriert mit bei
<ppq> wenn du davon bootest, wird der installer aus dem netz nachgeladen, ubuntu dann während der installation auch
<azon> ppq, stimmt das hab ich mal bei nem futro a240 gemacht danke aber im moment kopiert ubuntu installer für windows mit sage und schreibe 900 KB/s ^^ wenn das nicht geht werd ich das machen
<swed> Hallo, ich möchte meinen Traffic über einen Socks5 leiten. Dazu benutze ich redsocks mit folgender Konfiguration: http://pastebin.com/2bAizzRe Per iptables wird der Traffic auf redsocks geleitet http://pastebin.com/hL2zYEWd Leider läuft ein Seitenaufruf im Browser ins leere und redsocks erstellt für nur einen Seitenaufruf ein 17000 Zeilen langes logfile mit folgenden Einträgen http://pastebin.com/WsZXA7Kp (gekürzt) :) Was läuft bei mir
<swed> schief?
<kubine> Title: redsocks.conf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apricot1> nochmal mein encrypted-swap/ruhezustand Prob: Kann ich eine zusätzliche swap-DATEI anlegen für den Ruhezustand ??
<apricot1> Nachtrag:  zusätzliche swap-Datei "unverschlüsselt"
<ppq> apricot1: suspend-to-disk geht nur mit swap-partition, nicht mit swapfile (das ginge nur mit tuxonice, was ein krampf ist beim einrichten)
<LurchiderLurch> in U 12.04 64 habe ich die gnome shell installiert und beim login classic gnome gewählt. Wie kann man denn das Panel an der Stelle bearbeiten? 1) Scheinen Operationen wie rechte Maustaste dort jetzt funktionslos, ferner ist die Schrift in einem hellen grau, das total unleserlich ist. Was ist zu tun?
<leszek> hi
<leszek> hab mir ubuntu 12.04 auf mein arm netbook installiert, nur wird dort leider (und es scheint so es sei kein synaptic fähiges) das touchpad mit nur 2 buttons angesteuert. Wie kann ich die 3 Maustate per 1 und 2 drücken simulieren ? emulate3buttons als Option in xorg.conf scheint mit evdev treiber nicht zu klappen
<Bulldog1241> Bulldog1241:Hallo:bei mir startet keine live-cd.ubuntu 12.04.alternat.minimal.mint tails.lubuntu!
<leszek> Bulldog1241: auch nicht im failsafe modus ?
<Guschtel> mint tails.lubuntu?
<Bulldog1241> Bulldog:1241:nein
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend gibt es eien möglichkeit in  Gedit das LF Zeichen HEX 0x0A zuersetzen  durch zb ) und Line Feed 
<IchGuckLive> wenn ich auf return haue dann steht doch da bestimmt was in der zeile drinn und wird nicht angezeigt
<jokrebel> Bulldog1241: What? Gibt es den Satz auch in Verständlich?
<IchGuckLive> in MS kann man diese sinderzeichen einblenden Das Pi zb ist der LiineFeed oder return geht das bei gedit auch 
<IchGuckLive> alternatife eiin python skript zeilenweise einlesen  was anhängen und wieder rausschreiben  bei 2K linien rentiert sich das
<Bulldog1241> Bulldog1241:leider keine installation von cd möglich  . 12.04 über aktualisierung läuft aber.
<dreamon__> Hat jemand auch daß Problem, das youtube videos in jedem Browser alle 2-3Sekunden stottert. Alle Videos im Flash.(vermutlich)
<IchGuckLive> @all got it "\n"
<dreamon__> Ups.. Frage später nochmal.. Fußball vergessen ... 
<leszek> dreamon__: ja ich habe das problem seit einigen tagen auf youtube erlebt. Aber auch mit dem HTML5 Player. Ich schätze Youtube ist stark belastet oder es stimmt was nicht mit deren Server
<apricot1> ppq, danke ... und TOOOORRrrr...
<azon> jemand da? :)
<bekks> Laut "/names" ja :)
<azon> naja grad fußball... da is das eher selten der fall oder? :)
<jokrebel> !frag > azon
<kubine> azon: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<jokrebel> !geduld > azon Vielleicht auch noch wegen Deinen Fußballbedenken :-)
<kubine> azon Vielleicht auch noch wegen Deinen Fußballbedenken :-): Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<azon> ich hab ein raid 1 erstellt ubuntu alternate minimal installation, jedoch startet er nicht... erst mit der angabe der festplatte
<azon> ich muss also explizit immer sagen das er von einer der beiden system platten booten soll damit er startet...
<azon> im bios ist aber die festplatte ausgewählt... :/ ?
<azon> habe /boot als ext4 gewählt statt ext3... könnte es damit zusammen hängen?
<azon> das einzige was ich geändert habe an meiner hardware konfiguration ist eine zusätzliche pcie sata karte eingebaut dort eine 160gb angeschlossen und meine alte 120gb am sata port 4 ebenfalls gegen eine 160gb getauscht
<bekks> An ext4 liegt es nicht.
<nox_> hi ... wie kann man verhindern dass die alt taste ein "fenster" öffnet in welches man einen befehl eintippen kann?  
<bekks> Macht die Alt-Taste hier nicht.
<nox_> in ubuntu 12.04 auf einem samsung n140 macht sie es und ich habe keine settings verändert
<nox_> hat jemand vlt ne idee wo so eine einstellung versteckt sein könnte in 'systemeinstellungen' -> 'tastatur' ist es nicht als kürzel aufgelistet somit kann ich es dort nicht deaktiviern... wenn ich alt lange drücke bzw eine kombination wie alt+d passiert es nicht aber in anwendungen wie dosbox beim spielen ist es störend
<nox_> trotzdem thx... ich habe es jetzt auf die nicht ganz so ellegante art gelöst, alt als kürzel für iwas verwenden dann kommt meldung es überschreibt die aktuelle funktion von alt, dann die neue zuweisung löschen und prob ist gelöst... cya
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-29
<NoxiFoxi_> hey, meine maus friert dauernd ein, wie jetzt gerade auch...
<NoxiFoxi_> kann ich iwas neustarten, dass die wieder geht?
<NoxiFoxi_> will nicht den pc neustarten...
<NoxiFoxi_> >.<
<NoxiFoxi_> erdbaer: hi
<erdbaer> tach
<bullgard6> Auf meinem System ist das DEB-Programmpaket »damfdaemon« installiert. Warum gibt '~$ ps aux | grep bamf' nichts aus? Wie heißt der Dämon?
<Exterminans> Moin, ich habe hier ein ernstes Problem mit der IPv6-Namensauflösung. Root-Server mit IPv6-Anbindung, seit gestern Nachmittag lösen wget und andere Programme mit einem mal Hostnames die keine AAAA-Records im DNS haben stattdessen mit der externen IPv6-Adresse des Servers auf
<KingBob> morgen, ich habe 2 linux rechner. einer davon hat eine wlanverbindung mit internet, der andere nicht. beide pcs sind mit einem lan kabel verbungen, welche lan einstellung ist, damit der mit wlan seine internetverbindung auch dem anderem pc zur verfügung stellt?
<koegs> !router > KingBob 
<kubine> KingBob: Informationen zu Router finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<KingBob> ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das ich das schonmal gemacht habe, ohne weitere anwendungen installieren zu müsse...
<deem> KingBob: das geht mit dem netzwerk manager
<KingBob> und was muss ich da einstellen?
<deem> unter der richtigen kabelverbindung öffnest du die eigenschaften, klickst auf ipv4 und wählst da, gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern
<KingBob> bei beiden pcs?
<deem> nein
<deem> nur bei dem, der internet hat
<KingBob> okay und auf was soll ich den anderen stellen?
<deem> der andere bekommt seine ip dann afair automatisch
<KingBob> okay
<deem> wenn das nicht passiert, konfigurierst du die dort statisch
<KingBob> k
<deem> allerdings kann es sein, dass du manceh punkte in dem von koegs verlinkten artikel noch durchgehen musst. ich weiß nicht, wie weit der network-manager da vorgreift
<KingBob> okay ich schau mal, danke =)
<KingBob> okay, ich hab das jetzt manuell eingestellt und kann den anderen pc anpingen, aber ins andere netzwerk kann ich nicht pingen bzw auch nicht ins internet
<deem> anderes netzwerk?
<KingBob> also ich kann den router des wlannetzes nicht anpingen
<KingBob> und ich hab jetzt die konfigurationen von der conf datei gemacht, jetzt springt meine Kabelnetzwerkverbindung an dem mit internet pc die ganzezeit von verbunden und nichtverbunden hin und her
<deem> dann musst du auf deinem hauptrechner wohl ip_forwarding aktivieren und dem anderen rechner noch entsprechende routen mitgeben
<KingBob> und das tu ich alles wie?^^
<KingBob> !ip_forwarding
<deem> so http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> das steht übrigens auch in dem Router-Artikel ;-)
<KingBob> ich hab im routerartikel gesucht, da wurde nichts von ip_forwarding geschrieben^^
<deem> laut dem artikel sollte es eigentlich schon so funktionieren, wie ich dir das gesagt hab
<deem> aber ich denke du wirst das schon finden
<koegs> "IP-Forwarding aktivieren"
<deem> steht das da?
<deem> da steht sogar "aufbauend auf den Artikel Router" :D
<KingBob> arg! und wie bekomme ich dieses hin und her gespringe wieder weg??
<KingBob> ich bin weg, ich versuch mal die brecheisenmethode...bye
<KingBob> und dane
<KingBob> *k
<deem> *kopfschüttel*
<deem> keine geduld
<koegs> solche leute sollten für 15 Euro nen Router kaufen :)
<deem> oder ne 2te wlan-karte
<watschu> hallo
<watschu> ich habe vor einiger zeit java-7 von oracle installiert, dabei ist aber irgend etwas schief gelaufen, jetzt funktioniert der oracle-java7-installer nichtmehr und immer wenn ich etwas installieren will, das java benötigt bekomme ich einen fehler 
<watschu> weiß jemand von euch, wie ich sämtliche versionen von java sicher entfernen kann um open-java wieder drauf zu machen?
<watschu> niemand da? dann versuch ichs mal im englischen channel
<bullgard6> watschu: Ich kanne kein gutes Rezept, um "java" sicher zu entfernen. Aber für die Zukunft solltest Du dir merken: "Die Installation von Fremdprogrammen ist immer gefährlich. Sie liegt in der Verantwortung des Installierenden."
<bullgard6> Auf meinem System ist das DEB-Programmpaket »damfdaemon« installiert. Warum gibt '~$ ps aux | grep bamf' nichts aus? Wie heißt der Dämon?
<deem> bullgard6: läuft der daemon überhaupt?
<bullgard6> deem: Weiß ich nicht. Ich habe dieses DEB-Programmpaket installiert. Da dachte ich, dann müsse der Dämon laufen.
<geser> bullgard6: bamfdaemon wird über dbus genutzt (basierend auf dem Inhalt des Pakets) und wahrscheinlich nur bei Bedarf durch dbus gestartet. Da du ja gnome-shell genutzt, wenn ich mich nicht irre, kann es sein, dass es da gar nicht genutzt wird und deshalb auch nicht gestartet.
<bullgard6> geser: Ok. Vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterung.
<tux33> hallo, meine usb-maus bleibt unter gnom immer wieder haengen, sodas ich sie rein und raus stecken muss. was kann ich tun?
<koegs> was sagt dmesg zu diesem zeitpunkt?
<tux33> muss ich dann mal schauen
<bullgard6> tux33: Vielleicht findest Du unter .xsession-errors einen Hinweis.
<tux33> ok danke bullgard6 und koegs
<tux33> ich schau mal
<MBec> moin
<MBec> hmm seit meinem update auf 12.04 hab ich manchmal nen tierisches schrageln im sound
<MBec> hört sich an als wenn der soundserver zu wenig rechenzeit erhält 
<MBec> cat /proc/asound/cards gibt mir HDA Intel at 0xee400000 irq 47
<MBec> jemand ne idee?
<MBec> keiner ne idee?
 * TheInfinity würde launchpad empfehlen - dort bei den bugs einmal stöbern
<azon-> hallo zusammen, hab 12.04 erfolgreich auf meinen nas installiert. Kann auch mit putty zugreifen jedoch scheint die namensauflösung nicht zu funktionieren. Nas hängt an einer fritzbox 7390 und /etc/network/interfaces sieht wie folgt aus: http://justpaste.it/139r
<kubine> Title: # This file describes the network interfaces available ... - justpaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<koegs> azon-: und wie sieht /etc/resolv.conf aus?
<azon-> koegs, die ist leer 
<koegs> woher soll das system dann wissen, welchen DNS es benutzen soll? :)
<koegs> du kannst aber auch in der interfaces datei den DNS festlegen
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<azon-> koegs, achso ^^ wird getestet
<kirsten> hi, leider bekomme ich meine Pladde für die Datensicherung nicht eingehängt. Ich bekomme folgende Meldung: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<kirsten> oh, jetzt geht es plötzlich wieder. 
<azon-> koegs, hat leider nichts gebracht: http://justpaste.it/139r
<kubine> Title: # This file describes the network interfaces available ... - justpaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<azon-> koegs, resolv.conf immer noch leer
<koegs> wenn du die interfaces-datei benutzt, brauchst du auch das paket "resolvconf", ansonsten trag einfach deinen DNS in die /etc/resolv.conf ein
<koegs> "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<azon-> koegs, hab ich eingetragen klappt leider nicht aber bringt mir auch immer http://justpaste.it/139r
<kubine> Title: azon@anas:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ... - justpaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<koegs> azon-: gib mal bitte die ausgabe von "cat /etc/resolv.conf "ifconfig -a", "netstat -rn" und "nslookup google.de"
<koegs> und was soll die 255.255.255.0 hinter dns-nameservers in der interfaces datei O.o
<azon-> koegs, http://justpaste.it/139r
<kubine> Title: azon@anas:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf # Dynamic resolv.con... - justpaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<azon-> koegs, wird geändert
<koegs> sieht doch gut aus... was sagt "sudo apt-get update"?
<azon-> koegs, fehlschlag beim holen von ****** und das 100 mal ;)
<koegs> und "ping archive.ubuntu.com" bringt auch nix? O.o
<azon-> koegs, network is unreachable
<koegs> ah moment, da fehlt ja noch der defaultrouter
<koegs> wie sah nochmal deine interfaces-datei aus?
<azon-> koegs, http://justpaste.it/139r
<kubine> Title: azon@anas:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf # Dynamic resolv.con... - justpaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<koegs> nein, die ist da nicht...
<azon-> koegs, paste bin editiert nichtmehr.. musste neue machen: http://justpaste.it/139z
<kubine> Title: # This file describes the network interfaces available... - justpaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<koegs> hm, sieht eigentlich gut aus, setz mal den defaultrouter mit "sudo route add default gw 192.168.177.1"
<azon-> koegs, ahhhhh das klappt
<azon-> koegs, funktioniert super vielen dank... 
<azon-> koegs, versteh das aber nicht ganz, in der /etc/networking/interfaces steht doch als gateway 192.168.177.1 ?
<koegs> anscheinend hat es das /etc/init.d/networking restart nicht gebracht, dat benutz ich aber schon ewig nicht mehr
<koegs> kannst ja testweise nen reboot machen um zu sehen ob es dann immer noch stimmt
<azon-> koegs, werd ich machen, was benutzt du denn zum netzwerk neustarten... ifconfig eth0 down und danach up ?
<koegs> ich setz die adressen einfach manuell per ip/ifconfig :)
<eXtense> hi..ich hoffe mal hier kann man mir helfen..ich nutze gnome und compizconfig zum anpassen von compiz..wenn ich Icq für linux (das offizielle von icq selbst) öffne, öffnet es sich immer einen virtuellen desktop weiter..wenn ich auf 1/4 öffnen klicke, geht das fenster auf 2/4 auf.
<eXtense> das problem war jetzt monate lang nach einem compiz/gnome (nicht sicher) update behoben..is jetzt aber jüngst wieder aufgetaucht
<azon-> koegs, vielen dank nochmal, bin gestern ewig daran gesessen, hab vieles getestet und nichts hat geklappt
<r3d3> eXtense, ICQ für Linux (beta) steht da
<eXtense> r3d3: weiß ich..aber wenn das problem schon mal weg war, jemand hätte vielleicht eine lösung wie es auch wieder weg geht..
<ubuntuN00b> hi
<ubuntuN00b> wie stelle ich die tastatur im terminal auf deutsch um
<ubuntuN00b> szstemweit ist engl. eingestellt
<ubuntuN00b> ich habe schon gegoogelt, aber nichts hilft
<ubuntuN00b> hallo
<bullgard6> ubuntuN00b: Welche Ubuntu-Version? Welche GUI?
<watschu> Hallo allerseits
<daswort> hi watschu 
<watschu> ich habe ein problem mit dem Java-installer
<watschu> wenn ich programme installieren will, die java benötigen dann bekomm ich immer folgenden fehler:
<watschu> http://pastebin.com/yMx7ny0n
<kubine> Title: oracle-java7-installer (7u3-0~eugenesan~precise4) wird eingerichtet ... Downloa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<watschu> kann mir da jemand mit helfen?
<catweazle> watschu: sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz
<catweazle> das Paket ist korrupt wie es scheint
<watschu> catweazle: wie kann ich das reparieren?
<catweazle> der download war nicht korrekt
<catweazle> ist halt Oracle, da kann man nix besseres erwarten
<watschu> also aktuell scheint jdk 7 update 5 zu sein
<daswort> Kennt ihr eine gute und einfache Möglichkeit eine MultiDVD zu brennen? MultiCD funktioniert leider nicht da es die Distros nicht unterstützt :(
<watschu> wenn ich versuche 7u3 manuell von der oracle seite runterzuladen, wird dort verlangt, dass ich mich anmelde
<watschu> kann es daran liegen?
<daswort> versuch mal http://bugmenot.com watschu 
<kubine> Title: Bugmenot.com - login with these free web passwords to bypass compulsory registration (at bugmenot.com)
<watschu> aber wie kann ich das dem installer mitteilen?
<watschu> also ich habe mich auf der oracle seite angemeldet und das jdk 7u3 runtergeladen und installiert, aber der fehler tritt immernoch auf
<catweazle> es ist eben nicht installiert
<watschu> ich bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen, nur eben mit 7u3
<watschu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<kubine> Title: installation - How do I install Oracle Java JDK 7? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<catweazle> willst du selber java programmieren oder warum brauchst du das jdk?
<watschu> ja und weil es von einigen paketen benötigt wird, die ich installieren will
<watschu> wenn ich java -version aufrufe kommt:
<watschu> http://pastebin.com/vbrFPfYA
<kubine> Title: java -version java version "1.7.0_03" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<catweazle> ja, das ist die Runtime
<watschu> es würde mir aber auch schon reichen, wenn ich wieder auf das open-jdk zurück käme, aber das klappr auch nicht
<catweazle> das was bei dir noch nicht will ist das Entwicklerkit
<watschu> kann ich das irgendwie wieder komplett entfernen und noch mal von vorne beginnen, ohne dass ich den rest meines systems platt machen muss?
<azon-> hab mal eine kurze frage, hab 12.04 minimal 64bit installiert, openssh und midnight commander... mein system wiegt 3.2 GB kann das sein? 
<apricot1> DVB-T Stick Terratec Cinrérgy-T ID:0ccd:0093 für Ubuntu 12.04 - ich hab verschieden Anleitungen gefunden für 11.10 und 11.04
<bullgard6> azon-:  "Früher war mal von minimal 2,5 GB die Rede. Das könnte also stimmen. Ich weiß es aber nicht genauer.
<azon-> bullgard6, das reicht mir als antwort :) dankeschön die paar mb hin oder her... ^^ mich hats halt nur gewundert 
<daswort> azon-: und sonst mal im apt-cache schauen
<azon-> daswort, werf ich gleich mal nen blick rein
<azon-> daswort, na immerhin 100mb mehr ^^
<watschu> keiner ne idee?
<jokrebel> watschu: Zu was?
<watschu> wie ich das oracle-jdk wieder loswerde
<daswort> Keiner eine Idee wie man eine MultiDVD erstellt? MultiCD unterstützt netrunner und tails leider nicht :(
<jokrebel> watschu: Wie hast Du es denn installiert?
<watschu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<kubine> Title: installation - How do I install Oracle Java JDK 7? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<watschu> nach dieser anleitung
<apricot1> ich hab die Treiber für Cinergy-T stick installiert. VLC bringt aber immer: "VLC kann die MRL 'v4l2:///dev/video0' nicht öffnen."
<jokrebel> watschu: Hm? Vielleicht die/den fragen welche(r) diese Anleitung verfasst hat? Ich folge grundsätzlich lieber Anleitungen aus dem Ubutuusers-Bereich… da gäbe es dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java?redirect=no#Deinstallation …keine Ahnung ob das dann bei Dir auch klappt.
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> apricot1: USB? DVB-T /-S /-C? 
<apricot1> jokrebel, Cinergy T USB  DVB-T
<apricot1> jokrebel, in Systemeinstellungen/Verwaltung/Zusätzliche Treiber ist die 'Firmware für DVB-Karten' installiert
<jokrebel> apricot1: Was sagt ein lsusb? 
<jokrebel> !nopasten > apricot1
<jokrebel> !nopaste > apricot1
<kubine> apricot1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<apricot1> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066100/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daswort> Keine Multi Idee?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Mach doch mal bitte folgendes: Terminal öffnen -> "tail -f /var/log/syslog" gefolgt von Enter eintippen -> Stick abziehen und 3mal Enter gefolgt von 5 Sekunden warten -> wieder drei mal Enter und Stick wieder anstecken -> 10 Sekunden warten und dann alles was nach den ersten 3 Enter im Terminal erscheint NoPasten, bitte.
<jokrebel> daswort: Vielleicht bracht man dafür einen "Multi-Pass" [(c) 5tes Element]  *grins*duck*renn* </OT>
<apricot1> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066123/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daswort> jokrebel: du hast sicher recht :(
<daswort> Kann doch nicht sein dass hier niemand eine Idee hat… Ich habe hier nur eine DVD und die will ich nicht zu 3/4 leer lassen.
<jokrebel> apricot1: Ich glaub ja, dass da noch nicht mal die korrekte Fimware läuft. Bei mir (allerdings andere Karte) sieht das (mit den gewünschten ENTER <g>) so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066146/  und grade Zeile 14 und 16 ist IIRC schon wichtig, dass es laufen kann. Im UU-Wiki gibt es wohl was zu Deiner Karte (allerdings nur bis 11.10) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * jokrebel ist mal kurz rebooten
<skorpio> hallo, kann man lightning unter 12.04 in die gnome-shell integrieren?
<skorpio> wie exportiere ich denn den thinderbird calender nach einem bestimmten ordner?
<skorpio> untr edit/kalender kann ich die location nicht aendern
<skorpio> und unter events&tasks/export laesst sich auch kein pfad angeben
<MBec> moin
<MBec> inzwischen jemand da, der mir mit meinem sound problem in 12.04 helfen kann?
<jokrebel> MBec: Um das heraus zu finden müsstest Du schon (nochmals?) konkreter werden.
<MBec> kein problem, müsste allerdings auch in der histroy stehen weiter oben
<MBec> ich hab seit ich 12.04 nutze manchmal nen grausiges schrageln aufm sound
<MBec> hab letztens nen update gemacht
<dAnjou> MBec: die leute, die grad erst gekommen sind natuerlich nich sehen
<MBec> jaja schon klar, nur isses in 90% der fälle so, dass die leute die einem im irc weiterhelfen eh dauerhaft idlen...
<MBec> ich benötige hier also keine belehrung wie ein IRC chat fiunktioniert :D
<MBec> ich hab wie erwähnt nen schrageln aufm sound seit ich das update gefahren habe, es hört sich für mich an als wenn der soundserver evntl. zu wenig rechenzeit erhält
<MBec> oder der treiber irgendwie nicht klar kommt
<MBec> es ist nicht immer der fall, dass ich nen schrageln drauf habe, jedoch konnte ich noch nicht feststellen was das schrageln verursacht. fakt ist, dass die CPU weiterhin die eier schaukelt und nicht mal ansatzweise voll ausgelastet ist
<jokrebel> Ich lese immer "schrageln". Ist das ein ofizieller Ausdruck? Mir ist jedenfalls nicht bekannt, was "schrageln" bedeuten soll.
<MBec> nen es nen unsauberen sound
<MBec> huch
<MBec> nenne es eine nicht saubere soundwiedergabe
<jokrebel> MBec: Vielleicht einfach nur übersteuert?
<MBec> ne hatte ich zuerst auch gedacht, isses aber nicht
<jokrebel> MBec: Lautsprecher kaputt? Ist es über Kopfhörer genau so?
<MBec> lol
<MBec> ja isses ;)
<MBec> es hört sich nach zu wenig "ressourcen" an
<MBec> ist scheiße zu erklären
<jokrebel> hattest Du das schon überprüft, oder weshalb kommt da die Antwort so schnell. …und "zu wenig Resourcen" hört sich für mich sehr weit hergeholt an.
<MBec> teilweise verlangsamter, stotternder sound sound 
<jokrebel> MBec: Was sagt denn Prozessor- und IO-Last dazu? Wird Deine Vermutung dadurch untermauert?
<MBec> das ist das lustige, der prozessor macht so gut wie nix
<MBec> ich kenne genau das gleiche phänomen aus nem echzeit betriebssystem. hier tritt das gleiche auf, wenn man dem task für die ton wiedergabe zu wenig ressourcen im scheduler erteilt
<MBec> daher meine vermutung
<MBec> es kann auch sein, dass sich irgendwas am treiber geändert hat
<jokrebel> …das ist doch nur "glaskugeln"
<dreamon> Was ist ein: "grausiges schrageln"?? 
<jokrebel> MBec: Und was ist echzeit betriebssystem konkret?
<jokrebel> MBec: Sprich: hast Du es mit ner _Ubuntu_Live-CD auch?
<MBec> jokrebel: z.B. µCOS/II oder was auf nem L4 Kernel aufbauendes
<MBec> ich hab aktuell leider keine live cd hier
<dreamon> MBec, Hast du das bei jedem Player(den Tonfehler) .. hier war das neulich nur bei Flash Playern.
<MBec> dreamon: jup
<MBec> bei flash tritt es vermehrt auf
<MBec> aber ich habs auch bei totem oder clementine
<dreamon> MBec, Ich nehm an 12.04? hast du den Neuen Kern heute schon geupdated? seitdem ist es bei mir weg.
<MBec> dreamon: ich hab heute nen update gemacht
<MBec> ...meine ich zumindest :D
<MBec> 3.2.0-26-generic
<MBec> cat /proc/asound/cards sagt mir HDA Intel at 0xee400000 irq 48
<MBec> ist nen "altes" T60
<dreamon> Den hab ich auch.. seitdem isses hier weg. Ok ich hab PAE aber daran wirds wohl nicht leigen
<jokrebel> MBec: Vielleicht das hier? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/988804 …dann häng Dich da mit dran.
<kubine> Title: Bug #988804 “Sound problem in Ubuntu 12.04” : Bugs : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<MBec> den hatte ich vorhin auch schon via google gefunden
<MBec> hm ok, war doch nen anderer
<MBec> das könnte in der tat nen treffer sein
<MBec> zumindest ein anhaltspunkt besten dank
<sl1210mk2> guten abend
<bullgard4> sl1210mk2: Guten Abend! Hier in diesem Kanal kannst Du einfach Deine Frage stellen. Du brauchst sie nicht lange einzuleiten.
<sl1210mk2> ich habe gerade dosbox unter ubuntu installiert und möchte allerdings einen ordner auf meiner windwospartition mounten. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie der Pfad unter ubuntu lauten könnte
<sl1210mk2> es gibt ja kein c: / D: etc (ja ich habe von ubuntu/linux keinen Plan)
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Wohin/Wie und ob Du Deine Windowspartition bei der Ubuntu-Installation eingebunden hast solltest Du aber _selbst_ festgelegt haben.
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Für mal in einem Terminal "sudo fdisk -l" aus und NoPaste das ganze bitte.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > sl1210mk2
<kubine> sl1210mk2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich habe noch ein analoges röhren-tv und meine grafikkarte hat nur digitale (dvi) ausgänge. da soll die übertragung des bildes ja nicht ohne weiteren aufwand möglich sein(a/d-converter). ich habe aber auch noch eine analoge tv-karte eingebaut. ist es möglich, unter ubuntu das bildsignal des pc via tv-karte an den tv zu schicken?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: IIRC funktionier eine TV-Karte (meist?) nur genau anders herum -> sprich: Du kannst Fernsehen auf dem PC-Monitor aber nicht umgekehrt.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, ich mein die hat ja auch ausgänge... 5 stück
<p01nt3r> 6 sogar
<p01nt3r> composite, svideo und rgb u.a.
<p01nt3r> ist nur die frage, wie man das pc-bild intern an die tv-karte schickt.
<p01nt3r> (falls das überhaupt geht)
<sl1210mk2> !nopaste
<kubine> sl1210mk2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<p01nt3r> und nur um missverständnisse auszuschliessen: ich will _nicht_ das bild der tv-karte, sprich vom tuner am tv-sehen. ich will "nur" das bild des monitors an den tv schicken.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Hab Dich schon verstanden, bezweifle aber, dass das funktionieren kann.
<sl1210mk2> kubine: paste:409382:sl1210mk2
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, dann müsste die grafikkarte nen analogen ausgang, z.b. s-video haben, dann wäre es easy, stimmt's?
<sl1210mk2> oh mann ... smilie = : s
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Am besten Du probierst es im Browser selbst erst mal ob man die Seite öffnen kann und gibst uns dann den funktionierenden Link ;-)
<sl1210mk2> ok, sorry
<sl1210mk2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409382/
<kubine> Title: sl1210mk2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sl1210mk2> sda1 ist die windwospartition
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Zeile 9, 10 und 25 sehen nach Windows aus. Was sagt ein "mount"?
<sl1210mk2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409387/
<kubine> Title: sl1210mk2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Ah vom ersten Paste ist vielleicht auch noch Zeile 11 interessant. Wieviele Windows sind denn da drauf? Vom 2ten Paste sind die Zeilen 15, 16, 17 und 21 interessant. Such Dein Verzeichnis unter /shared  ,   /windows   ,   /win98    oder     /media/Volume
<sl1210mk2> zeile 9 ist das windowsverzeichniss auf das ich unter dosbox zugreifen möchte 
<sl1210mk2> mir fehlt nur der Pfad den ich im Konfigurationsfile hinter mount setzen muss 
<sl1210mk2> ./windwos/etc funktioniert ja nicht
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Also /dev/sda1? Das ist laut "mount" unter /windows eingebunden
<jokrebel> …und das heißt, es ist bereits gemounted.
<sl1210mk2> richtig ... sda1
<sl1210mk2> mom ... ich rede vom dosbox mounten ... ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Mit dosbox (was ist das genau?) bin ich aber leider nicht vertraut, da ich um DOS und WIN einen großen Bogen zu machen versuche.
<deem> jokrebel: damit kann man alte dos spiele von win95 zb spielen
<deem> alles was heutzutage unter windows nicht mehr läuft :D
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Vielleicht solltest Du bezüglich DOS und WIN doch lieber in einen Microsoft-Channel gehen.
<sl1210mk2> unter windwos würde der befehl mount c c:\ordner lauten ... ich bräuchte jetzt den Pfad (c:\ordner) unter ubuntu
<jokrebel> Hm
<jokrebel> deem: Weist Du näheres?
<deem> sl1210mk2: schau mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/DOSBox
<kubine> Title: DOSBox › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> jokrebel: durchaus. ich nutz das selbst. bzw scummvm
<deem> dosbox is aber nur ein einmaliges erstes einrichten der config und danach tut das von selbst. wobei ich persönlich scummvm bervorzuge, das ist einfacher zu handlen =)
<sl1210mk2> ja, da habe ich schon geschaut aber da wird ja nur gezeigt wie man einen ordner im /home/dosbox ordner erstellt und einbindet ... allerdings möchte ich einen ordner auf meiner windowspartition einbinden .... nämlich den dosboxordner dort
<deem> sl1210mk2: das funktioniert genauso. du musst nur den pfad anpassen
<deem> du weißt zumindest schonmal, dass deine windows partition unter /windows liegt
<sl1210mk2> ja aber das funktionert leider nicht ... also mount c /windows/etc
<deem> sl1210mk2: zeig mal bitte ein "ls -la /windows" in einem pastebin
<jokrebel> wieso …/etc?
<deem> jokrebel: das dachte ich auch gerade :D
<sl1210mk2> ich will hier nicht den kompletten pfad hinschreiben ... deshalb kürz ich es mit etc ab
<sl1210mk2> nehme an das ist auch eher uninteressant
<deem> sl1210mk2: ist es nicht
<sl1210mk2> ok mom
<deem> wenn der pfad nicht existiert, kann es auch nicht eingebunden werden
<deem> das ls wäre vorallendingen interessant
<sl1210mk2> ./windows/Games/Old Games/DOS/D-Fender/VirtualHD
<deem> warum .?
<sl1210mk2> weil ich es sonst hier im irc nicht posten kann
<sl1210mk2> denk den punkt einfach weg
<deem> und der pfad ist so auch korrekt?
<TheInfinity> sl1210mk2: das leerzeichen steht da genau so?
<deem> oh. leerzeichen
<deem> das musst du vermutlich escpaen
<deem> escapen*
<deem> also Old\ Games
<TheInfinity> oder noch einfacher weg machen
<deem> TheInfinity: "" drumrum? :D
<sl1210mk2> ah ... ubuntu hat da Probleme mit?
<deem> sl1210mk2: die bash, nicht ubuntu
<sl1210mk2> ok mal testen
<TheInfinity> sl1210mk2: leerzeichen heisst erstmal neuer teil des befehls. deswegen muss man sowas escapen. oder wenn man faul ist wegmachen.
<sl1210mk2> oh gott ... danke leute
<sl1210mk2> ich war also schon auf dem richtigen pfad und alles was dem im Wege stand war ein Leerzeichen
<sl1210mk2> vielen dank für eure Hilfe
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Weshalb man aus kompatibilitätsgründen auch heute noch Dateinamen und Verzeichnisse besser nur mit ASCII-Zeichen formuliert ;-)
<jokrebel> sl1210mk2: Dann treten solche Probleme erst gar nicht auf.
<mniess> sagt mal. ein bekannter hat gerade eine externe 2,5" platte liegen, die unter windows tadellos funktioniert. Unter Ubuntu leider keine chance. dmesg schmeisst nur i/o errors ohne ende raus. Woran kann sowas liegen?
<mniess> Die Festplatte unterstützt übrigens offiziell linux (auf dem Karton steht Linux 2.4+)
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, und wenn ich das durch eine billige 2. grafikkarte mit tv-out über den pci-slot regeln würde?
<jokrebel> mniess: Könnt vielleicht am Dateisystem liegen
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Sorry - mir fällt dazu wegen mangelnder Praxiserfahrung auch nicht mehr ein.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, ok, danke.
<jokrebel> mniess: Und 2.4 ist auch schon ein wenig her…
<mniess> jokrebel: da wird nichts gemountet. nach 5min taucht die platte bei lsusb auf. Wenn ich gparted starte dauert das ungefaehr 10min. Dort sagte er mir "inkompatible Partitionstabelle". Also habe ich eine neue geschrieben (msdos). Das hat noch mal 10min gedauert (wärend "tail -f /var/log/syslog" durchgehend buffer i/o errors anzeigte).
<jokrebel> mniess: Versuch es mal mit ext3 oder gar ext2. Vielleicht klappt das ja.
<mniess> jokrebel: an das anlegen einer partition ist nicht zu denken.
<mniess> jokrebel: die festplatte ist eine relativ neue uebrigens. das "Linux 2.4" kommt wohl noch von altem verpackungsdesign.
<jokrebel> mniess: Dann ist sie wohl defekt…
<mniess> jokrebel: hm.. ich vermute ja irgendwie, dass da irgendein furchtbar schlechter controler eingesetzt wurde
<jokrebel> mniess: Auch das wäre möglich. Ich selbst hatte sogar schon mal ein ähnliches Phänomen an dem ein "schlechter" RAM schuld war…
<mniess> jokrebel: das anlegen einer ext4 partition dauert jetzt auch schon mehrere minuten und schmeisst im syslog fehler ohne ende. ich denk mal die platte sollte er einschicken ;)
<p01nt3r> oder ausbauen und mal direkt anhängen.
<p01nt3r> _ohne_ controller.
<bekks> Wie, ohne Controller?
<p01nt3r> ohne den controller des externen gehäuses?
<jokrebel> mniess: Kann die S.M.A.R.T? schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus  und   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung   an.
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> habe auch schon 2,5er platten wiederbelebt, weil sie schlechte kontakte hatten.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Was nicht heißt, dass das immer so klappen muß…
<p01nt3r> natürlich nicht, da war eher das problem, dass die platte nicht mal mehr im bios erkannt wurde.
<mniess> jokrebel: das muss ein controllerproblem sein. wie gesagt... nur beim anschliessen gibt es schon 100e I/O-Fehler. beim auslesen der smart-werte ebenfalls. die smartwerte sind dann aber skurilerweise in ordnung ;)
<jokrebel> mniess: Am anderen Controler oder per USB-Adapter schon probiert?
<mniess> jokrebel: nope. ist auch egal eigentlich. soll er das ding zurückschicken ;)
<mniess> jokrebel: danke für die tips auf jeden fall. ich werde jetzt mal noch ne stunde zocken, bevor die chefin kommt ;)
<jokrebel> gerne
<mniess> jokrebel: das naechste Humble Bundle uebrigens.. da warten einige extrem nette Titel. Und dank icculus wieder 1a Linux Umsetzung.
<mniess> naja.. OT.. schönen Abend noch!
<bekks> Woran liegt es, dass sowohl lubuntu, kubuntu als auch ubuntu unmittelbar nach dem Login meinen, dass "an internal error occured", dazu ein kleines Fenster aufmachen, und ansonsten nichts dazu gesagt wird?
<azon-> kurze frage, welche version von ubuntu unterstützt noch i686 cpu ?
<guntbert> bekks: hab ich nur in der alpha gesehen
<guntbert> azon-: alle?
<azon-> guntbert, wie alle? die unterstützung wurde eingestellt soweit ich weiss... nur wann und welche version noch unterstütz wird weiss ich nicht, aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren.
<bekks> blueman stürzt dauernd ab. Was natürlich völlig logisch ist, bei einem Rechner ohne Bluetooth m(
<jokrebel> azon-: Bei 3 oder 486 hätt ich gepasst, aber i686 sollte auch die aktuelle noch können. Schau doch mal bei Goggle, zB. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/welche-ubuntu-version-fuer-i/#post-2738987
<kubine> Title: Welche Ubuntu-Version für i686 › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bekks: Na dann rüste doch nen Bluetooth-Adapter nach. Wo kämen wir denn da hin…
<azon-> jokrebel, ahhhh danke für den denk anstoss :)
<guntbert> bekks: nicht unbedingt - mein Desktop ist auch ohne - keine errors (allerdings noch 11.10 :-)
<jokrebel> azon-: Immer gerne ;-)
<andreas> hi leute. kann mir jemand sagen wo in 12.04 das netzwerk menü hingekommen ist, oben in der leiste, wo alle verbindungen kommen im dropdown menü. mir geht es um vpn. da konnte man immer die jeweilige verbindung aufrufen
<guntbert> andreas: ich habs links vom Sound-icon
<andreas> guntbert: ja da is es bei mir auch. nur da stehen nur noch vier zeilen. Netzwerk aktivieren, Funknetzw. aktivieren, Verb.infos und Verbindungen bearbeiten. nicht mehr die einzelnen netzwerkverbindungen und auch kein VPN menü mehr
<guntbert> andreas: links click? seltsam
<guntbert> andreas: was sagt verbindungsinfo?
<andreas> guntbert: linksklick und rechtsklick bewirken dasselbe. verb.info zeigt mir die eigenschaften meiner wlan verbindung
<guntbert> andreas: hast du weitere WLAN access point in der Nähe? hast du ein VPN koniguriert?
<andreas> guntbert: vpn ist konfiguriert. genau eine verbindung. und die access points seh ich nicht, da ich nur die vier menüpunkte bekomme. normalerweise werden die ja da alle aufgelistet
<guntbert> andreas: kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, sorry
<andreas> ich log mich mal schnell neu ein. evtl gehts dann. windowsmäßig ;)
<andreas> guntbert: menü wieder da. nach neu anmelden
<guntbert> andreas: gut :-)
<bullgard4> KeePassX listet 68 Gruppen-Eigenschaften auf. Wo findet man eine Liste mit der Bedeutung aller 68 Symbole? 
<bekks> In der Dokumenation des keypassx Projkets.
<Kawada> Abend an alle. Ich möchte gerne wissen ob man das Dash auch Entfernen kann und man dafür das alte GNOME Menü wieder Installieren könnte?
<TheInfinity> Dash? Du möchtest Unity nicht? Oder ... ?
<TheInfinity> Kawada: Dash ist eine Alternative zu Bash, das meinst Du vermutlich nicht ;)
<Kawada> Diese Leiste links
<TheInfinity> Das alte Gnome = Gnome2 wird es in der Form nicht mehr geben. Eine Änderung wird es also auf jeden Fall geben. Welche kannst Du Dir allerdings aussuchen.
<dAnjou> Kawada: dash is die bezeichnung von dem ding was aufpoppt, nicht die leiste ... afaik
<dAnjou> Kawada: wenn du das alte feeling willst, kannst du xfce oder den neuen mate desktop testen
<TheInfinity> Kawada: per default nutzt ubuntu unity. du kannst aber auch gnome3, kde oder einen ganzen haufen weiterer desktops verwenden
<TheInfinity> !desktops > Kawada
<kubine> Kawada: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<dAnjou> ich sollte da mal mate dazumachen
<dAnjou> und generell mal erneuern
<sonotos> jo
<Kawada> Ich hätter gerne GNOME 2.
<dAnjou> gibts in ubuntu nich mehr
<TheInfinity> Kawada: das läuft wie gesagt aus. sprich du darfst dir eine alternative suchen. :)
<Kawada> :(.
<Kawada> GNOME 3 gefällt mir auch nicht.
<Kawada> Mate sagt mir aber was.
<dAnjou> Kawada: dann hast du jetz die qual der wahl. neuer desktop oder neue distro
<TheInfinity> Kawada: Mate ist unter Ubuntu nur mit Fremdquellen zu beziehen. Ist nicht grade eine Garantie für Stabilität. Wie das gesamte Projekt nicht besonder stabil ist.
<Kawada> Dann bleibe ich lieber hier :D.
<TheInfinity> Dann viel Spaß beim andere Desktops testen. :)
<Kawada> Dann aber noch was zum Bash (heißt das ja?), kann man diese nervige Farbänderung abschalten?
<Kawada> Nein TheInfinity, ich bleibe bei Unity.
<dreamon> Kawada, Es gibt noch sone Art Gnome2 .. wenn du gnome-panel installierst.. und beim Starten Gnome-Classic wählst.
<TheInfinity> Kawada: Bash ist ne shell. Dash auch. Das Ding heisst kurz Dock. Zumindest man bei OS-X klauen will. ansonsten unity startmenü.
<bekks> Dash ist doch bestenfalls ein Starter (Dock) und keine Shell. :)
<bekks>  /bin/dash als shell wird fies :)
<Kawada> OK Dock, das ändert bei jeder Hintergrundänderung die Farbe. Kann man das wieder so Einstellen wie bei 11.10?
<Kawada> Also einfach nur schwarz Transparent?
<TheInfinity> bekks: oh, irrtum bemerkt. aber für ihn irrelevant ;)
<bekks> ;)
<baba_melone> Hallo! Ich habe soeben Xubuntu 12.04 auf einem sehr alten Gericom NBI-600 MP installiert (600MHz PIII). Es scheint auch alles zu funktionieren, doch sobald Sound abgespielt werden soll - etwa der Login Sound - friert das System ein - keine Kernel-Meldungen mehr, keine linux Magic Keys, nicht einmal in den logs ist etwas zu finden.
<baba_melone> Der Fehler lässt sich mit 100%-iger Zuverlässigkeit reproduzieren.
<baba_melone> Mir würde schon helfen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie man die Soundkarte vorübergehend deaktiviert
<makk> ich wuerd vieleicht das Soundcard Modul deaktivieren, welches kernel-module deine soundcard, ist findest man mit dmesg raus. deaktiveren kann man das module glaub mit ner blacklist. 
<baba_melone> Soundkarte ist eine AvanceLogic ALS-300+
<baba_melone> Das Modul sperren ist eine gute Idee, habe das Modul auch schon gefunden. Weiß trotzdem jemand, warum Xubuntu sich hier so verhält?
<makk> in /var/log gibs ne datei dmesg, da kannst schaun welches kernel module fuer deine soundcard eingebunden wird
<baba_melone> Jaja, ich weiß wie es heißt
<baba_melone> Dennoch würde ich natürlich gerne eine funktionierende Soundkarte haben. Wie gesagt - in der Syslog ist zu Zeitpunkt des Absturzes keine Meldung zu finden
<makk> da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, ich wuerde ertstma durch deaktivieren der soundcarde schaun ob es wirklich das problem des modules ist, oder probleme mit alsa oder etc.
<makk> bei sowas hilft dann auch google wenn man seine soundcard kennt um zu schaun ob es da schon bekannt probleme gibt
<baba_melone> habe schon nachgesehen
<_droid> hallo leute, ich habe ubuntu auf meine fujitsu siemens lifebook s installiert. habe aber das problem dass das numpad aktiv ist und es sich nicht ausschalten laesst. hat da jemand eine ahnung wie man sowas ausschalten kann/
<_droid> ?
<makk> es gibt glaub ich keybord layouts ohne numpad
<makk> wie man sein keybord layout nach der installation aendert musst mal googln und welches deutsche layout da ohne numpad ist
<_droid> ok
<Funfood> und gleich nen schwung copvios von book covers hinterher
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-30
<makk> @bekks wo hast du deine linux/ubuntu erfahrungen her?
<bekks> makk: Das ist ein Thema for OT :)
<makk> stimmt
<dAnjou> makk: falls du nicht weißt, wo das is: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<makk> english ubuntu channel is much mor funier
<makk> danke
<Ijon_Tichi1> moin
<Ijon_Tichi1> sagtmal, gibt es eine möglichkeit bei einem notebook den aktuellen stromverbrauch per software zu sehen? (die "rate" von 1,5W in den energiestatistiken scheint wohl irgend was anderes aus zu sagen)
<Ijon_Tichi1> und ja ich habe die suche bemüht und nix zutreffendes gefunden
<catweazle> schau dir mal powertop an
<Ijon_Tichi1> ok, ich schau mal :)
<Ijon_Tichi1> hm, ne ich meinte eher welchen verbrauch das gerät in Watt momentan insgesamt hat, (oder hab ich da irgend eine option übersehen bei powertop?)
<Ijon_Tichi1> wobei powertop trotzdem ne tolle sache ist um das letztendlich dann zu optimieren
<catweazle> Ijon_Tichi1: schau doch mal genau hin https://01.org/powertop/about
<kubine> Title: About PowerTOP | PowerTOP (at 01.org)
<skorpio> hallo, ich versuche gerade unter 12.04 rhythmbox-2.96 zu installieren. bei 'make' bekomme ich http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409392/ obwohl ich gobject-introspection mit synaptic installiert habe.
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> kennt jemand die Fernwartungssoftware 'Remmina' ?
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067522/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ja, ich kenne sie.
<bekks> Was steht in deinem Paste?
<apricot1> RDP und VNC geht ...
<apricot1> aber ich will XDMCP Protokoll installieren
<apricot1> geht nicht
<apricot1> soll ein Ersatz sein zu NXNomachine
<bekks> "geht nicht" heisst?
<apricot1> Das Protokoll erscheint nicht bei den Plugins
<apricot1> obwohl es installiert zu sein scheint ... apt-get
<bekks> Hast Du XDCMP denn überhaupt aktiviert auf deinem Rechner?
<apricot1> hmm.. keine Ahnung    :-(
<bekks> Dann prüf das doch erstmal.
<apricot1> wie ?
<bekks> Das muss dein desktop manager manager machen. Bei kdm z.B. aktiviert man das in der kdmrc.
<jokrebel> War da nicht was von wegen XDMCP und Unverschlüsselt -> absolut keine Sicherheit?
<apollo13> ja
<apricot1> ich hab nix gelesen im Wiki und Ubuntuusers.de
<apollo13> das macht es nicht sicherer ;)
<apricot1> was empfehlt ihr denn als grafisches remote System ?
<apollo13> ich hab mit nx gute erfahrungen gemacht
<apollo13> und sonst halt vnc über shh tunneln
<apricot1> ok
<jokrebel> apricot1: Oder _nur_ ssh (ggf. mit der -X Option)?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Kommt auch ein bisschen darauf an was man dort tun will/muss.
<apricot1> muss ich mal gurgeln...
<magentar> -Y funktioniert eigentlich immer
<apollo13> -Y?
<magentar> ssh -Y
<apollo13> was ist der unterschied zu -X?
<magentar> X server permissions und so
<apollo13> ja -Y schaltet die ab, ergo sollte man -X verwenden ;)
<thomas001> Hallo, wenn ich powertop laufen lasse zeigt es an das viele parameter schlecht eingestellt sind zum energie sparen: http://db.tt/lLz2rHvy ... wieso setzt ubuntu die nicht und wie kann man das ändern?
<apricot1> jokrebel,  remote-Hilfe über Internet auf Ubuntu PC bei  jemand, der noch weniger Ahnung hat als ich
<apricot1> und Zugriff von unterwegs auf meinen PC (road-warrior)
<apricot1> und lokal von Windingsbums auf Ubuntu. Verschiedene user
<jokrebel> apricot1: Wenn Du die Konsole nicht scheust und lernwillig bist kannst Du da vieles (eigentlich alles) ohne grafische Frontends erledigen.
<apricot1> jokrebel, is klar. Aber ich bin nicht so DER freak und mache auch andere Sachen außer Compis (und noch etwas windows-verseucht)
<apricot1> NXNomachine hatte ich auch schon auf dem win-xp notebook mit Zugriff auf Ubuntu/Suse
<apricot1> danke erstmal .. bye
<leszek> hi
<thomas2345> habe mir nen neuen Nvidia treiber installiert
<thomas2345> war erst stolz das ich das hinbekommen habe, jetzt geht xorg nicht mehr :(
<thomas2345> xserver mein ich
<bekks> Woher hast Du ihn installiert?
<bekks> Und warum?
<thomas2345> also hatte probleme mit dem weil dachte deshalb geht das notebook ab und an aus wegen hitze
<thomas2345> hab ihn von nvidia.de
<bekks> Also hast Du ihn vorbei an jeder PAketverwaltung installiert.
<thomas2345> also war ne .run datei
<bekks> Die sollte eine Option  --uninstall oder so haben. Damit schmeisst du den wieder runter.
<thomas2345> :O ich denke ja (bin nicht sicher)
<thomas2345> wie finde ich die genaue bezeichnung?
<bekks> In dem Du --help statt --uninstall eingibst.
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du ganz genau?
<thomas2345> 12.04
<thomas2345> (bin jetzt hier mit windows)
<thomas2345> wenn er den installier wird er automatisch auf nen standard treiber wechseln?
<thomas2345> deinstalliert meine ich
<bekks> Nein.
<thomas2345> also ich starte per wiederherstellen und dann shell
<thomas2345> was mache ich von da ab?
<thomas2345> sudo uninstall --help
<thomas2345> ?
<bekks> Nö.
<thomas2345> wie würdest du vorgehen?
<bekks> Du hast eine .run Datei aufgerufen, die sollte die Option --uninstall haben.
<bekks> Ruf die .run mit der Option --help auf um zu sehen, wie die Option genau heisst.
<thomas2345> ok was danach?
<thomas2345> oder reicht das vielleicht bereits?
<bekks> Das sagte ich Dir doch vorhin.
<bekks> Wenn Du weisst, wie die "Deinstallier mich"-Option genau heisst, was könnte man dann damit tun? :)
<thomas2345> ja ok. ich teste mal bis gleich danke bekks
<tobias234> ok danke schonmal bekks hat schon was geholfen. da kommt immernoch irgendnen fehler (nur ganz kurz konnte den nicht genau lesen) fatal vesa , irgendwas
<tobias234> aber es geht bin jetzt unter gnome-classic drinne (unity zeigt nur das wallpaper an bin dann per strg alt entf raus)
<tobias234> finde jetzt diese treiber teil nicht wo is das versteckt im gnome classic
<bekks> Ich nutze kein Gnome.
<bekks> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current reicht auch.
<tobias234> aktuell nicht möglich
<tobias234> wie kann ich xserver beenden und starten?
<bekks> Wieso ist das aktuell nicht möglich?
<tobias234> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<tobias234> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<bekks> Da steht doch der Grund :)
<tobias234> ach jetzt hat ers gemacht
<tobias234> ist schon die neueste
<varyak> hallo leute, hab da so 3 probleme die ich nicht allein mit google/uuwiki gelöst bekomm. hab ubuntu neben win installiert und würd gern die anderen partitionen für windows ausblenden und eine partition die zum austausch dienen soll automatisch mounten
<tobias234> warum könnte unity nicht gehen? also er zeigt nur wallpaper sonst nichts.
<varyak> außerdem kann ich ubuntu nicht herunterfahren/neustarten da er immer hängen bleibt
<bekks> varyak: Man kann die nicht ausblenden in Windows, und das ist kein Ubuntuproblem.
<varyak> nein halt
<varyak> falsch verstanden
<bekks> Wenn du deine Datenaustauschpartition haben willst, dann leg eine an, und benutze NTFS dafür.
<varyak> in ubuntu die windows partitionen ausblenden
<varyak> in nautilus
<varyak> und die austauschpartition hab ich ja schon, nur das automatisch mounten klappt nicht
<tobias234> ganz am anfang wenn er fehler oder was zeigt ist das zu schnell weg weil dann dieser ubuntu screen loading kommt
<bekks> Den man abschalten kann, wenn man den Grubeintrag mit "nosplash" statt mit "quiet splash" booted.
<tobias234> wie ist da der konsolen befehl um grub einträge zu ändern?
<bekks> In das Grub Menü gehen beim Booten, und temporär editieren.
<bekks> !grub2
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<tobias234> okay vielen dank bekks, ich versuche dann mal :)
<ppq> womit finde ich heraus, welcher prozess viel auf meine ssd schreibt? iotop taugt dazu nicht allzu gut.
<bekks> iotop sagt Dir genau das.
<TheInfinity> iostat?
<bekks> sar, vmstat, dtrace :)
<ppq> TheInfinity: danke, iostat sieht gut aus
<ring0> ppq, was fehlt denn eigentlich bei iotop?
<outcast> hi, kann ich im terminal die Zeilenzahl erhoehen die im "puffer" gespeichert werden? ben ich "ls /usr/bin" eingebe , dann werden anwendungen mit a gar nicht mehr angezeigt..
<ppq> ring0: da erkennt man zwar, welcher prozess häufig schreibt/liest und mit welchem datendurchsatz, aber ich hätte gerne das kumuliert für die letzten stunden, bzw. seit dem boot. genau was iostat tut, offenbar
<ring0> ppq, alright
<ring0> outcast, wenn du gnome-terminal nutzt, kannst du das unter profile preferences - scrolling erhöhen
<dadrc> outcast, welches Terminal? Ein echtes oder ein Terminal-Emulator wie gnome-terminal, xfce-terminal, etc?
<ppq> die ergebnisse erschrecken mich gerade ein bisschen.
<ppq> kB_read für /dev/sda: 1015337. laut manpage bezieht sich das auf die zeit seit dem boot, also vor einer stunde ca.
<dadrc> Nicht mal 1GB
<outcast> ahh under edit kann man da ja einiges veraendern.. ich danke dir
<ppq> ach, lesen und so.
<ring0> :)
<ppq> war die ganze zeit bei mb_read
<ppq> naja, mal gucken ob ich damit rausfinde, welcher schlingel-prozess in den letzten fünf monaten 1,5 TiB auf meine ssd geschrieben hat
<dr_evil_> blödes windows will nicht von der mit dd kopierten partition auf der ssd starten. komische sache. ich versuch mal ntfsclone
<dadrc> dr_evil_, clonezilal
<dadrc> *clonezilla
<dr_evil_> danke, interessant, kannte ich noch nicht. aber da das auch ntfsclone benutzt mach ich damit jetzt erstmal weiter
<ppq> für's protokoll: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Per_Prozess_I/O_Statistiken damit findet man raus, welcher prozess viel schreibt
<kubine> Title: Per Prozess I/O Statistiken – Wiki Thomas-Krenn.AG (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<dr_evil_> du kannst auch eine zeitlang iotop -a mitlaufen lassen
<ppq> dr_evil_: sehr gut
<ppq> danke
<dr_evil_> schön übersichtlich nicht wahr? :)
<ppq> ja
<dr_evil_> scheiss windows XP ULCP home edition, bootet einach nicht von der geclonten SSD
<dr_evil_> ich probier jetzt mal die erstn 5GB 1:1 ohne neuerstellen von partitionen rüberzukopieren. mal gucken ob sich da was tut
<dr_evil_> da tut sich garnix
<Exterminans> Moin, ich habe seit ungefähr Freitag auf meinem Server ein ziemliches Problem mit der Funktion getaddrinfo() aus der glibc
<Exterminans> Konkret gibt die Funktion seitdem für sämtliche Hostnames bei denen kein IPv4 oder IPv6-Eintrag existiert, für das jeweilige Protokoll stattdessen die Adresse des lokalen Netzwerkinterface zurück
<Exterminans> Die Netzwerkkonfiguration ist insofern nicht-Standard als dass die IP-Adresse statisch ist sowie broadcastadresse und gateway fest in der /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen sind.
<Exterminans> Gibt es hier irgend jemand, der sich da genug mit aus kennt, um bei der Fehleranalyse zu helfen? Ich tippe darauf, dass mit dem letzten Update der glibc ein fataler Fehler rein gekommen ist, zumindestens ist man in den Mailinglists von Ferdora bereits eifrig am fluchen dass die Adressauflösung im Debian Upstream komplett zerschossen sei.
<bekks> Was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun an der Stelle?
<Exterminans> Ubuntu 12.04 läuft auf dem Server und ich kann den Bug auch nicht mit anderen Distributionen reproduzieren.
<bekks> Ein bisschen genauer muss es schon sein...
<bekks> Welchen Bug genau?
<Exterminans> Die Funktion getaddrinfo() aus der glibc liefert auf dem Server wenn ein Hostname für ein bestimmtes Protokoll nicht aufgelöst werden kann für dieses Protokoll stattdessen die Adresse des lokalen Netzwerkinterfaces zurück. Eigentlich sollte die Funktion in dem Fall gar kein Ergebnis liefern
<bekks> Und wo findet man den Bugreport dazu?
<Exterminans> Bin ich selber noch am suchen
<bekks> Na dann. :)
<Exterminans> Allerdings scheint noch kein solcher Bug im launchpad eingetragen zu sein, daher möchte ich erst mal einen Fehler in der lokalen Konfiguration ausschließen
<Exterminans> Zumindest kein Bug der genau dieses Verhalten auslöst, Bugs hat die Funktion genug.
<bekks> Dazu musst du wesentlich genauer werden :) Wie kann man diesen ominösen Bug testen?
<bekks> Und welche glibc Version soll denn betroffen sein?
<Exterminans> Mit diesem C-Programm lässt sich auf dem Server der Bug reproduzieren: http://pastebin.com/b4GFF187
<kubine> Title: [C] #include #include #include #include (at pastebin.com)
<Exterminans> Wird als Parameter ein Hostname angegeben welcher existiert, so verhält sich das Programm auf meinem lokalen Rechner und auf dem Server korrekt. Wird ein nicht-auflösbarer Hostname angegeben, so findet der lokale Rechner kein Ergebnis, auf dem Server wird stattdessen die IP des Netzwerkinterface zurück gegeben
<bekks> Und welche glibc Version soll denn betroffen sein?
<Exterminans> 3.2.0-26.41
<Exterminans> Moment ne, der Server läuft noch auf dem Kernel 3.2.0-25.x
<bekks> Wie heisst das Paket dazu?
<bekks> :P
<Exterminans> linux-kernel?
<bekks> Der Kernel ist mir wurscht.
<Exterminans> Die Funktionen aus der glibc werden direkt vom Kernel zur Verfügung gestellt
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> Dann bräuchte man keine libc mehr, wenn der Kernel das komplett übernehmen würde.
<bekks> Und jetzt möchte ich endlich wissen, welche Upstream-Version der libc denn nun von deinem Bug betroffen sein soll.
<Exterminans> Installiert ist auf dem Server linux-libc-dev in der Version 3.2.0-26.41
<bekks> Was haben die kernel header damit zu tun?
<Exterminans> Äh moment, ich bin hier gerade ein wenig durcheinander gekommen, sorry. libc ist in der Version 2.15-0ubuntu10 installiert
<Exterminans> Weder mit host, dig noch mit nslookup lässt sich das Verhalten reproduzieren, allerdings mit ping und wget die intern wiederum die Funktion getaddrinfo() verwenden
<bekks> D.h. ein ping auf eine nicht auflösbare Adresse sollte etwas anderes liefern als dass der Host nicht erreichbar ist?
<Exterminans> Nein, das sollte es liefern. Stattdessen löst es den fehlerhaften Hostname mit der externen IP des Servers auf und pingt dann diese
<bekks> Externe IP?
<bekks> Meine Server haben nur eine IP. :)
<Exterminans> Naja, Loopback, eth0 mit IPv4 und IPv6
<Exterminans> Der IPv6-Stack ist per Kernelparameter gerade deaktiviert
<Exterminans> Auf jeden Fall die IPv4-Adresse von eth0
<bekks> Loopbackadressen sind Loopbackadressen. Meine Rechner haben genau eine IPv4 konfiguriert. :)
<bekks> Und egal was ich hier anstelle, das Ergebnis ist super.
<Exterminans> So schaut die Netzwerkkonfiguration aus: http://pastebin.com/qjKaDMpk
<kubine> Title: ### Hetzner Online AG - installimage # Loopback device: auto lo iface lo inet - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Mach doch bitte mal einen Paste fertig mit dem konkreten Test, dem realen Ergebnis und dem gewünschten Ergebnis.
<bekks> Ich sehe hier mit Ping keinerlei Unregelmäßigkeiten.
<Exterminans> http://pastebin.com/kmBbQ00m
<kubine> Title: // Soll (Ausgabe auf lokalem Rechner) > ./test foohostdoes.notexist error in g - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Mach bitte mal so einen ping test.
<Exterminans> Ping zu einer Adresse die aufgelöst werden kann verhält sich normal
<bekks> Und ich sehe keinerlei Angaben zum dem, wie das Ergebnis aussehen soll.
<Exterminans> Doch, oberer Bereich  was hätte raus kommen sollen, unterer Bereich was raus gekommen ist
<Exterminans> Moooment, da sehe ich gerade etwas was mir nicht gefällt...
<Exterminans> Der Server versucht nicht existente Hostnamen als hostname.domain zu interpretieren
<bekks> Mach bitte einen Pingtest, der deiner Meinung nach nicht funktioniert, und schreib dazu was Du als Ergebnis erwartest.
<bekks> Und das ganze bitte in einem Pastebin.
<Exterminans> Fehler gefunden. Die glibc ist unschuldig. Irgend ein Script hat einen kompletten Hostname incl. Domain in die /etc/hostname geschrieben
<bekks> :P
<Exterminans> Danke für die Hilfe, ohne die Tests mit Ping hätte ich die falsche Domain gar nicht bemerkt
<bekks> Exterminans: Gerne :)
<basti> es gab im wiki zu rtorrent mal ein script um rtorrent beim systemstart automatisch mit zu starten. ist dies nicht mehr vorhanden, oder bin ich blind?
<basti> gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wTorrent/rtorrent - etwas unglücklich pletziert...
<kubine> Title: rtorrent › wTorrent › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> it's a wiki
<basti> wie entferne ich denn in nautilus das nicht vorhandene floppy?
<dadrc> basti, wenn Nautilus das anzeigt, "gibt" es das auch
<dadrc> Guck mal in der fstab oder im BIOS
<basti> ist weder noch dort eingetragen. 
<basti> musste ubuntu gerade neu installieren, da es mir nach 5 jahren nur updates fahren desöfteren abgestürzt ist und ich den fehler (kein hardware problem) nicht finden konnte. vorher war dies nicht da. am bios wurde nichts geändert und die fstab ist die alte
<bekks> Wie kannst du ein HW Problem ausschliessen, wenn Du den Fehler nicht gefunden hast?
<basti> weil unter windows nichts passiert ist. unter ubuntu ist der rechner in 24h mindestens einmal abgestürzt ist. unter windows in 48h kein mal. und dies habe ich nciht nur einmal getestet
<bekks> Das ist kein hinreichender Test ;) Wie dem auch sei.
<basti> bekks, natürlich nicht, aber memtest und co haben nichts gezeigt. und da ich gerade zeit hatte... na ja. jedenfalls war ist der aktuelle nvidia treiber der bei einer neuinstalltion für eine GeForce 8800 GTS nicht geeignet. hat ewig gedauert eine andere version zu installieren
<basti> sry. fehlen ein paar wörter
<bekks> Wieso das denn? apt-get install nvidia-173 und fertog.
<bekks> Dauert etwa zwei Minuten.
<basti> ne, kam nicht auf das terminal
<bekks> Es reicht ein Terminal zu öffnen, oder eine Konsole.
<bekks> Eins von beidem ging ganz sicher.
<basti> nein. der rechern war so lahm, da ging gar nichts. die terminals reagierten gar nicht und bis ich eine konsole auf hatte verging eine stunde
<basti> da war das tool für die treiber geschichte schneller
<basti> der brauchte nur 30min
<bekks> Was ist das denn für eine Krücke, dieser Rechner?
<bekks> Und der aktuelle nvidia-current unterstützt alles ab 6600 aufwärts. :)
<basti> mag ja sein. aber die kiste hat erst mit dem current-updates teil. weiß leider nicht welcher version das ist.
<basti> + funktioniert
<bekks> Guck halt nach.
<basti> jetzt funktioniert ja alles wieder normal.... insofern ist mir das recht egal wie genau die versionsnummer jetzt lautet
<bekks> Ok, so kann man nicht supporten. Viel Glück weiterhin.
<basti> bekks, was möchtest du denn jetzt noch supporten? 
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer, wie ich gerade sagte :)
<sybrek2> hi .. gibt es für unity etwas ähnliches wie krunner ? das neue hud ersetzt ja leider nur das menü und kann nicht rechnen, programme öffnen, googlen, etc
<dadrc> Gnome Do, würd ich sagen
<sybrek2> okay .. schua ich mir mal an .. thx
<_moep_> was heißt noch mal das A beim paket bei aptitute
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-01
<maria26> hey guys...anyone knows about a wacom-grafictablett problem in dualmonitor use? Even if i assign my laptopscreen to the tablet, in the mainsettings, the mice is 5cm away from my pen, cause it thinks the whole desktop is my screen..the changed settings are never saved. when i close and open the settings again they are restored. using updatet ubuntu 12.04 on a lenovo x61t.thx4 reading...doubble thx4help :)
<ring1> maria26, hier wird deutsch gesprochen :)
<becksta> howdy... ich möchte gerne mehrere rar archive in einem verzeichnis entpacken.... dabei besteht eine datei immer aus 2 archiven....
<becksta> mit dieser variante hier sagt er nach jeder einzelnen datei, dass diese schon vorhanden sei
<becksta> "for k in *.rar; do unrar x -p[PASSWORT] "$k"; done;"
<becksta> kann ich die abfrage, dass er überspringen soll, da noch irgendwie mit einbauen?
<maria26> oh... :) ich habe ein lenovo x61t mit ubuntu 12.04.. wenn ich einen 2ten monitor nutze funktioniert der stift aber nicht mehr. Die Maus ist versetzt -> bildschirm=arbeitsflaeche. In den systemeinstellungen kann ich zwar meinen laptopbildschirm zuweisen allerdings wird diese einstellung nicht gespeichert und funktioniert nicht 1sek lang
<becksta> hm... ich denke, dass hier wäre es noch eher
<becksta> unrar -o- -p[passwort] *.part1.rar
<becksta> aber da nimmt er irgendwie nicht den -o- befehl.... :(
<becksta> hm.. sind alle noch am pennen? :(
<maria26>  bin wach aber ich kenne mich mit konsolenskripten leider nicht so aus. 
<becksta> "for k in *.rar; do unrar x -o- -p[PASSWORT] "$k"; done;"   hats gebracht.....
<maria26> was macht den -o- ? wenn ich mal zu faul zum googlen sein darf?
<robert1> o[+|-]        Set the overwrite mode
<robert1> (unrar -help)
<becksta> diese kleine recherche war wirklich mal wieder sehr hilfreich.... bisher hab ich doch tatsächlich 40-50 archive manuell entpackt... ich trottel :)
<maria26> da haben wir wieder was dazu gelernt ;) 
<robert1> becksta: ich nutze peazip (grafisch)
<becksta> und dem kann man auch pw's mitgeben und so?
<becksta> ich denke, dass mit die konsolenvariante genügen sollte
<robert1> becksta: peazip fragt beim entpacken wie fileroller nach dem passwort
<becksta> das würde mich dann halt nicht weiterbringen, weil es ne menge archive sind
<robert1> becksta: ok, verstehe
<robert1> becksta: peazip kann archivübergreifend arbeiten, wenn z.b. die endung part1, part2 lautet
<becksta> soweit so gut... kann er auch für jeweils 40 1.und/oder2. parts ein pw übernehmen?
<robert1> becksta: ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich deine frage richtig verstanden habe, wenn die parts das gleiche PW haben, brauch man es nur einmal eingeben
<becksta> das meinte ich... dann alaska.... werds mir trotzdem nicht mehr anschauen... hehe...
<robert1> no problem :-)
<becksta> die via konsole kann ich das auch direkt auf meinem homeserver entpacken und verschieben
<robert1> becksta: ich war mit fileroller und unrar nicht zufrieden weil gewisse zeichen in den dateinamen nicht dargestellt wurden und die entpackten dateien nicht lesbar waren, deshalb bin ich mit peazip zufrieden.
<maria26> Problem geloest :)
<maria26> konsole:"xinput --list"-> Geraetenamen merken, "xrandr"-> Name des Laptopsscreens merken. "xsetwacom set "device name" MapToOutput SCREENNAME". Das ganze dann in ein Startscript und fertig :)
<outcast> hallo, 
<outcast> kann mir jemad erklaeren wie man bei einem Programm(in meinem fall lmms ) heraus finden kann, wie es installiert wurde(also in welche verzeichnisse).
<outcast> ich habe einen fehler bei der installation gemacht und ich will manuell die dateien loeschen 
<outcast> hab ubuntu12.04 
<outcast> habe jetzt den source gedownloaded, um eventuelle readmes zu lesen
<outcast>  da steht aber nicht wirklich was brauchbares fuer mich drinnen..
<apollo13> wenn du es nicht über den paketmanager installiert hast schwierig bis gar nicht
<outcast> ich habs  mit apt-get install gemacht
<apollo13> dann entfern es wieder mit apt-get remove
<outcast> http://pastie.org/4181510
<kubine> Title: #4181510 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<catweazle> schließ mal das Softwarecenter oder welche Paketverwaltung du auch immer grad auf hast outcast
<outcast> ist geschlossen, soweit ich das sehe
<catweazle> wenns abgestürzt ist hilft ein reboot, sollte die lock-datei löschen
<outcast> ok 
<outcast> bis gleich 
<outcast> ok ht geklappt, jetzt bin ich an der stelle bei der ich an der installation den fehler gemacht habe, das terminal zu schliessen
<outcast> http://ubuntuone.com/2G8nWcuRzb4VZVP91AUhOI
<outcast> wie bestaetige ich denn das 
<outcast> ich komm mir irgendwie bloed vor
<catweazle> TAB sollte das o.k. anmachen
<outcast> -.- danke
<outcast> *geloest 
<outcast> (^^)
<NoIE> http://www.umbrellacorporation.net/index.php?ulang=zh_CN
<kubine> Title: 保护伞公司 (at www.umbrellacorporation.net)
<NoIE> 这是怎么回事？2012要到了？
<ring2> NoIE, bitte verschone uns hier mit solchen links
<NoIE> Entschuldigen sie
<NoIE> Ich möchte type das url zu #ubuntu-cn .
<ring2> NoIE, kein problem. dann wechsel doch am besten in den raum #ubuntu-cn
<lun4tic> Hi gibt es eine Möglichkeit den "Chat" Eintrag im Messaging Indicator auf ein anderes Programm (etwa Pidgin) umzubiegen? Ich habe pidgin zwar schon im menü, würde es aber gerne mit dem "Chat" Eintrag verknüpfen.
<lun4tic> ok hat sich dank Google gerade erledigt: http://pastebin.com/6c6iDLnn
<kubine> Title: Inukaze - Ubuntu Indicator Set "Pidgin" default Chat - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<lun4tic> tschö :)
<maxi_> Hallo hat jemand eine empfehlung für einen latex-editot
<brnpnk> maxi_, mit texmaker arbeite ich sehr gerne
<garcia> hi leute
<maxi_> ok was ist denn der vorteil gegenüber gedit+plugin oder geany usw.
<dAnjou> maxi_: das durchprobieren sämtlicher editoren wird dir keiner abnehmen können.
<maxi_> ist nicht für mich selbst - sonst hätte ich gar nicht erst gefragt sonder gleich drauflos-probiert
<dAnjou> maxi_: und du hast ja noch nichmal gesagt, was du erwartest
<maxi_> installiere jetzt mal ne auswahl kann man ja wieder runterschmeißen
<garcia> nur mal kurz eine frage in den raum geworfen: ich habe mit meinem usb stick die live version von ubuntu testen könne. an 2 laptops hier bootet der jedoch nicht vom stick , trotz einstellungen im bios. Liegt das daran dass es Laptops/Netbooks sind?
<dAnjou> nö
<garcia> was kann ich tun damit das da auch läuft?
<maxi_> bei netbooks muss man glaube ich bios den stick als festplatte erkennen lassen, dann gehts - hatte auch mal damit probleme
<dAnjou> garcia: probier mal ins bootmenü zu kommen
<garcia> ich habe beim starten der laptops f2 gedrückt und dort eingestellt dass jd firefly (name vom usb stick) auf platz 1 steht, vor allem anderen
<garcia> bei meinem acer laptop erscheint auch das copyright von linux
<dAnjou> garcia: hab die taste dafür vergessen. f8 oder f12
<garcia> mehr aber nicht
<ring2> garcia, könnte daran liegen, dass das bios das dateisystem auf dem stick nicht unterstützt. würde mal fat16 probieren, das kann jedes noch so alte bios
<garcia> wie flüster ich wen an?XD
<dAnjou> garcia: am besten gar nicht
<maxi_> garcia geh mal ins bios und lass die festplatten erkennen bzw probier den stick sld festplatte einzutragen - so ähnlich ging es auf einem eePC mal
<garcia> ich probier es gerade mit fat16
<garcia> ob er es dann erkennt
<dAnjou> garcia: wie gesagt, du kannst auch probieren, per bootmenü manuell den datenträger auszuwählen
<garcia> genau so ging das ja bei mir am pc
<garcia> aber mit welcher taste ich in das menü komme steht da nicht bei den laptops
<garcia> da steht nur f2: setup und f4: recovery
<maxi_> manchmal ist das bootmenü im bios ausgeschaltet kann es daran liegen?
<dAnjou> garcia: f8 oder f12
<garcia> sehe ich gleich
<garcia> fat16 ging
<ring2> garcia, gut :)
<garcia> ok also er zeigt die optionen an
<garcia> ob ich testen will oder installieren
<garcia> aber bleibt auch gleich hängen
<garcia> ..:s
<garcia> wie kann ich den usb stick denn als hdd erkennen lassen?
<apricot1> 'CompizConfig Einstellungsmanager' Desktop-Würfel  geht nicht 
<apricot1> habe 2-Monitore verbunden
<apricot1> compiz-manager sträubt sich :-)  jetzt sind alle Leisten weg ... kein Starter mehr. Keine Menü Leiste.muss wohl 'Reset'
<apricot1> Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3.2 es laäuft nur noch 2-D. Bei 3-D sind alle Starter/Menü Leisten weg. Hatte mit compiz-maager 
<apricot1> Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3.2 es laäuft nur noch 2-D. Bei 3-D sind alle Starter/Menü Leisten weg. Hatte mit compiz-maager experimentiert...
<apricot1> wie kann ich das zurücksetzen ?
<apricot1> habe bei 3-D nur noch einen Terminal-Link auf dem Desktop
<apricot1> wie kann ich im 'compiz-manager' aktivierte plugins wieder deaktivieren auf der Konsole ? Starter/Menüleisten sind weg...
<spY|da> hi, ich hatte vor einiger zeit linux neu installiert und ich krieg nur nen schwarzes bild darauf hin hab ich nen tip bekommen das mit noxxxx als startparamenter im grub zu starten 
<spY|da> wo finde ich denn eine uebersicht dieser startparameter? 
<TheInfinity> !grub2 > spY|da
<kubine> spY|da: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<spY|da> danke hat geklappt
<spY|da> nommodeset war der suchbegriff
<amazing> hallo ich hab ein problem mit der installation von 10.04. über USB.
<amazing> unknown keyword in configuration file:gfxboot
<amazing> vesamenu.c32:not a COm32 image
<amazing> ch habe mein system schon heufiger neu aufgesetzt deswegen habe ich kein plan warum das nicht funktioniert. ich habe meines erachtens nach alles genau so gemacht wie sonst. kann mir jemand helfen? 
<D-F3NS> moin
<D-F3NS> kann mir jmd nen schreibprogramm empfehlen, welches mit dem pen eines lenovo x201t funktioniert?
<amazing> check doch mal ubuntuusers aus, da musste doch ein prog dabei sein.
<amazing> ich hab keine ahnung da ich kein pen besitze.
<LupusE> hi
<amazing> hello
<D-F3NS> amazing, hab ich schon geschaut. leider nix gefunden
<amazing> D-F3NS: ja danke, also ich hab jetzt auch schon 3 mal den startmedien ersteller benutzt. eine sache is mir denoch unklar (in reservierten extra bereich gespeicher) dort hab ich die stanart einstellung von 1GB gelassen. vielleicht liegt dort der fehler? allerdings sagt mir die info von ubuntu das der usb stick nun vertig gestellt ist und ich ubutu nun von dem usb stick aus installieren kann
<amazing> mein pc ist natürlich auch dazu in der lage von einem usb zu booten.
<amazing> wie kann ich ansonsten eien down gread von 12.04 zu 10.04 durchführen, ?
<sdx23> amazing: nicht.
<amazing> sdx23: also ist es nicht möglich einen downgread durchzuführen?
<sdx23> amazing: Das ist, was ich sagte.
<amazing> sdx23>  ok. mir wäre es sowie so lieber das system noch einmal ganz frisch aufzusetzen. aber ich hab keine rolling daher nur die möglich keit vom usb zu installieren. komischer weise funzt das ja nit. was kann i9ch sonst tun?
<sdx23> Vom Netzwerk booten. Morgen einen Rohling kaufen.
<amazing> also in den letzten tage habe ich heufig neu installiert und formatiert. Upgread von 10.04 - 12.04 dan neuinstallation von xubuntu, dan wollte ich doch lieber wieder 10.04, hab aber ausversehen 12.04 installiert. nun möchte ich wieder zurück zu 10.04. 
<amazing> also xubuntu und 12.04 hab ich auch mit usb install.  also kann ich mir keinen reim drauf machen wo der fehler liegt.
<amazing> sdx23 hast du den fehler schon geshen? unknown keyword in configuration file:gfxboot
<amazing> 	                                                                                vesamenu.c32:not a COm32 image
<gschwepp> Tach zusammen. Ich hab mir frisch fröhlich 12.04 installiert und in unity naiver weise mal den User auf Standard gesetzt, weil ich dachte was soll ich mit einem Admin account Online rumsurfen. Jetzt kann ich mit dem Account aber keine updates machen usw. und beim Unlock meines Useraccounts kommt ebenfalls die nicht funktionierende Passwortabfrage. 
<gschwepp> Muss ich meinen user einfach wieder als Sudoer eintragen? Oder wie löse ich das Problem? 
<sdx23> gschwepp: in der sudoers sollte die Gruppe eingetragen sein und dein User in eben dieser Gruppe.
<gschwepp> sdx23: Also hab ich den mit meiner aktion da ausgetragen?! 
<sdx23> gschwepp: ich hab nicht ganz verstanden, was du da getan haben willst. 
<gschwepp> sdx23: :) Ich habe es leider nicht tun wollen sondern getan. Ich glaube ich hab meinen User aus der Admin gruppe ausgetragen und kann ihn als user nicht wieder eintragen. 
<sdx23> Aber wie gesagt, einfach mal die sudoers ansehen und nachsehen was dir "groups" ausgibt.
<sdx23> ja, dann musst du irgendwie root-Rechte bekommen. Recovery-Modus oder LiveCD.
<gschwepp> sdx23: :) da mein System frisch ist hatte mein Root noch das Standartpw :) 
<sdx23> dein Root sollte weder ein Passwort noch aktivieren Login haben, bei Ubuntu...
<gschwepp> also bei mir hat der sudo -i direkt mal einen zugriff gegeben als root. 
<sdx23> Eine Root-Shell, ja. su alleine aber nicht.
<gschwepp> Naja aber mit der rootshell kann ichs eben hinbiegen. 
<gschwepp> sehr interessant. sdx23 kannst du mir verraten in welche gruppe ich meinen user wieder eintragen muss? /etc/group sagt es gibt keine gruppe admin mehr.
<sdx23> gschwepp: wie schon geschrieben: steht in der sudoers. Also cat /etc/sudoers
<gschwepp> sdx23: Ja da steht drin, dass all nutzer der Gruppe admin Rootrechte erhalten können. 
<sdx23> gschwepp: also fügst du deinen Nutzer eben dieser Gruppe hinzu. Wobei der da ehh schon drin sein sollte, wenn er sudo verwenden kann.
<gschwepp> sdx23: Wenn ich jetzt mit meiner Rootshell usermod -aG gschwepp admin eingebe kommt die Ausgabe -> usermod: group 'admin' does not exist
<gschwepp> sdx23: offensichtlich wurde meine admingruppe gelöscht beim rausnehmen des einzigen Users. Neu erstellen der Gruppe+adden des Users funktioniert
<gschwepp> sdx23: danke für die Hilfe. 
<Cobra2603> nabend
<amazing> ich versuche den nvidia-96(treiber) über synaptic zu installieren ich besitze eine gforce2 grafikkarte. und running unter 12.04. Synaptic will mir nicht erlauben das paket zu installieren.
<amazing> Die Änderungen konnten nicht angewendet werden!
<amazing> Beheben Sie zunächst die Probleme mit defekten Paketen.
<amazing> was soll ich tun. bzw. wie finde ich raus welche pakete gemeint sind?
<jokrebel> amazing: Am besten mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" im terminal ausführen und den _gesamten_ output NoPasten.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > amazing
<kubine> amazing: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<amazing> alles klar mach ich
<amazing> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409412/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> amazing: Hast Du da noch Synaptic offen? Und gerade wenig PPAs scheinen das ja auch nicht zu sein, oder?
<amazing> ne synaptic ist geschlossen
<amazing> die einzigen PPAs die ich zugefühgt habe waren von playdeb
<amazing> aber vielleicht hab ich auch ein odeer 2 andere outsider quellen vergessen :/
<jokrebel> amazing: Irgend was was die Paketverwaltung benutzt ist aber noch in Betrieb. Softwarecenter? Aktualisierungsverwaltung?
<amazing> also keines von diesen anwendungen ist derzeit geöffnet
<bekks> ps -ef | grep dpkg
<bekks> ps -ef | grep apt
 * jokrebel muss jetzt aber weg. Sorry; viel Erfolg noch…
<amazing> kein ding für den king, und danke
<amazing> ovells@ovells-desktop:~$ ps -ef | grep dpkg
<amazing> ovells    2356  2301  0 22:10 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<Fuchs> veraltete Lockdatei, die noch rumliegt? 
<Fuchs> oder kein sudo verwendet? 
<amazing> oh kein sudo :P
<bekks> In deinem Paste sind sudo ...
<bekks> Irgendwas ist da dann doch oberfaul.
<amazing> ich dachte du meinst (sudo ps -ef | grep dpkg)?
<amazing>  bei dem nopast hab ich sudo verwendet, das is richtig.
<amazing> bekks: ovells@ovells-desktop:~$ ps -ef | grep apt
<amazing> ovells    2416  2360  0 22:14 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto apt
<amazing> also mein eigentliches problem ist das ich ubuntu 10.04 nicht installieren kann. da sagt der dan [unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot][vesamenu.c32:no ta COM32 image] ich habe von einem anderen user erfahren das es möglicherweise mit dem grafikkarten-treiber zusammen hängt deswegen wollte ich nvidia-96 installiern. 
<bekks> Das klingt nach einem kaputten Bootloader.
<amazing> aber synaptic erlaubt mir das nicht fehlermeldung lautet: Die Änderungen konnten nicht angewendet werden! Beheben Sie zunächst die Probleme mit defekten Paketen
<amazing> bekks: das kann ich mir eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen, ich hab erst vor 5 tagen 12.04 und lubuntu über usb installiert.
<bekks> Die Meldung sagt, dass dein Bootloader da einen kaputten Eintrag hat.
<amazing> oh mist, und nu?
<bekks> Wie bootest Du denn genau? Per ISO auf CD, oder wie genau?
<amazing> per iso auf usb
<bekks> Und wie hast du das Ding erstellt, manuell?
<amazing> mit dem programm namens: startmedien ersteller
<r3d3> amazing, schau mal unter Probleme hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB?highlight=startmedien%20ersteller
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<amazing> also mit den einzelnen schritten hab ich sicher kein fehler gemacht
<amazing> ich glaub ich habs
<amazing> unknown keyword in configuration file
<amazing> Stoppt der Bootvorgang mit obiger Fehlermeldung, entfernt man mit einem Texteditor aus der Datei /syslinux/syslinux.cfg das Wort ui aus der letzten Zeile und bootet erneut.
<amazing> wo finde ich die datei? (/syslinux/syslinux.cfg)
<bekks> Im Verzeichnis /syslinux
<guntbert> am stick
<amazing> oh okay thc
<amazing> thx
<amazing> oh mann es gibt aber kein wort mit ui, in der letzten zeile
<bekks> 14[unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot]
<bekks> Da steht auch nichts von "ui", sondern was von "gfxboot".
<amazing> ich dachte das hier ist gemaint
<amazing> Stoppt der Bootvorgang mit obiger Fehlermeldung, entfernt man mit einem Texteditor aus der Datei /syslinux/syslinux.cfg das Wort ui aus der letzten Zeile und bootet erneut.
<amazing> unknown keyword in configuration file
<amazing> ja du hast schon recht.
<bekks> Und dir wird gesagt, dass das keyword "gfxboot" ist und nicht "ui".
<bekks> :)
<amazing> soll ich das jetzt einfach aus der datei löschen ?
<amazing> letzte zeile ist:
<amazing> gfxboot bootlogo
<DeXter1489> ff
<DeXter1489> hey leute
<k1l> hi
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-24
<MUSTAFA> <MUSTAFA> HÄ° COMUNNÄ°TY  Ä°CH HABE EÄ°NE FRAGE.. WÄ°E Ä°NSTALLÄ°ERE Ä°CH ASTERÄ°SK AUF UBUNTU 12.04 DESKTOP?? KANNMÄ°R DA JEMAND HELFEN?
<MUSTAFA> ??
<dadrc> Weniger Capslock, bitte. Ansonsten, was klappt denn nicht?
<MUSTAFA> sorry.. ich wollte erstmals nur wissen welche version von asterisk kompatible mit ubuntu 12.04 ist
<k1l_> MUSTAFA: ich würde erstmal die nehmen, die dir von ubuntu angeboten wird
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/asterisk
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package asterisk in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<MUSTAFA> http://blogs.digium.com/2012/11/14/how-to-install-asterisk-11-on-ubuntu-12-4-lts/  İch habe diese seite gefunden aber der asterisk link geht nicht..    ehrlich sorry aber dies sind meine ersten stunden mit linux.. könnt ihr vieleicht etwas genauer sein?? wo kann ich das runterladen =)
<kubine> Title: How to Install Asterisk 11 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | Inside the Asterisk (at blogs.digium.com)
<jokrebel> MUSTAFA: Einfach sudo  apt-get install asterisk
<MUSTAFA> wo muss ich das eingeben =)
<k1l_> MUSTAFA: du solltest dir sehr dringend mal die einsteiger seiten im wiki durchlesen
<k1l_> !einsteiger > MUSTAFA 
<kubine> MUSTAFA: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<k1l_> !paketverwaltung > MUSTAFA 
<kubine> MUSTAFA: Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<k1l_> und anders als bei windows lädt man bei ubuntu nicht einfach sachen von irgendwelchen internetseiten runter, sondern ubuntu bietet sehr sehr viele programme selber an, die schon passend zu ubuntu eingestellt sind
<jokrebel> Im Terminal. Oder Du installierst es Dir über Synaptic oder das Software-Center (welches ich persönlich gar nicht mag)
<MUSTAFA> ok ich lese mich ersmal auf der einsteigerseite ein und melde mich dann.ist natürlich auch für euch blöd wen ich nichtmal die einfachten sachen weis.. das sofware center habe ıch schon kennengelernt.. =) ist so aehnlich wie der appstore
<MUSTAFA> ich denke mal  sudo  apt-get install asterisk  muss ich im terminal bzw. shell eingeben.. aber wie starte ich diese ?
<k1l_> MUSTAFA: desktop oder server?
<jokrebel> MUSTAFA: k1l_Ä¥at schon recht. Du solltest Dich dringend erst mal in die Grundlagen einlesen.
<MUSTAFA> desktop
<MUSTAFA> ok ich habs gelernt  cltr alt t :D  ich lerne
<k1l_> du kannst auch einfach die dash öffnen und terminal eintippen
<MUSTAFA>  sudo  apt-get install asterisk habe ıch nun ım termınal  eıgegeben und es ınstallıert nun  :D
<mustafa> <mustafa> rm -rf /usr/lib/asterisk/modules  is thatright to delet the modules  form old versıon of asterisk?
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: einerseits - hier nur deutsch, bitte
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: andererseits - asterisk ist ein hochspezifisches programm, für support der über triviale dinge hinausgeht am besten die asterisk-leute direkt fragen.
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: -> http://www.asterisk.org/products/support
<geser> wobei ein rm in /usr/lib/... nur ganz selten der richtige Weg ist
<LetoThe2nd> geser: ist mir klar. :P
<mustafa> danke jungs=)
<happy_penguin> LetoThe2nd: asterisk hochspeziell? das hat doch schon jeder mal augesetzt :þ
<happy_penguin> spezifisch*
<happy_penguin> mustafa: und die antwort ist natürlich nein
<happy_penguin> wenn da noch alte module sind hat ubuntu das package verkackt
<mustafa> wie meinst du das?   mit verkackt
<happy_penguin> verhaut…
<mustafa> ok ich habe das nun geklaert.. nachdem ich /etc/init.d/asterisk start
<mustafa> asterisk -rvvv   eingegeben habe will er nun CLÄ°...  muss ich nun die version eingeben or what?
<mustafa> nur nochdieser einzige schritt
<happy_penguin> du willst anfangen manual zu lesen, asterisk ist kein spielzeug
<mustafa> das merkte ıch bereıts 3 schrıtte vorher aber laut des ınstalatıons guıde ıst es nur noch dıeser schrıtt
<mustafa> aberes wıllnıcht
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: dann frag den, der dir diesen offensichtlich falschen "guide" gegeben hat. oder ihn geschrieben hat.
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: oder bezahle einen dienstleister, der asterisk für dich einrichtet.
<happy_penguin> wow, der guide ist echt spannend, händisch installieren und kompilieren oO
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: wir helfen gerne, aber völligen newbies die hand zu halten, damit sie fehlerhaften guides für hochkomplexe spezialanwendungen folgen, sehe ich nicht ganz als unsere aufgabe.
<mustafa> dinstleister ist das stichwort.. kennst du einen?
<happy_penguin> digium ;)
<mustafa> dazu muss ıch sagen du warst doch bestımmt auch mal newbıe.. und es wurde dır erklaert oder du hast es durch versuchen gelernt
<happy_penguin> letzteres ;)
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: das ist richtig. aber dann beginne am anfang.
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: lerne das system überhaupt zu benutzen, grundlegende dinge zu tun, arbeite einige wochen und monate damit. dann wage dich an server und/oder asterisk
<mustafa> genau und was ıst daran falsch wen ıch das tuhe??  ıch habe tarbals extrahıert dahdı lıbrı asterısk ınstalıert.. gestartet.. undjetzt steht ırgendwasmıt CLI  da.... ıch fnde ıch bın weıt gekommen :D
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: es würde auch niemand einen tieflader fahren, der schon mit nem tretroller probleme hat.
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: negativ. du hast blind 5 befehle abgetippt, kein wort verstanden und es funktioniert nicht. ich folgere: du bist genau 0 schritte weiter gekommen.
<mustafa> haha :D  kommt schon.. kan sıch das keıner mal anschauen=(
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: es ist auch nichts verkehrt daran. nur sinkt die bereitschaft der leute dir zu helfen gewaltig, wenn sie merken dass dir sämtliche grundlagen fehlen.
<geser> was ist für ein seltsames i dass du da tippst?
<happy_penguin> mustafa: da genau tarballs extrahieren etc, nicht das ist wie man asterisk im linux installiert
<LetoThe2nd> geser: es ist offensichtlich türkischer mitbürger.
<mustafa> mır sınd dıe punkte ausgegangen :D
<mustafa> iiii
<mustafa> ich hatte das gefühl das ichkurz davor war 
<mustafa> eszu schaffen
<happy_penguin> nein, du warst weit entfernt, selbst wenn das vom guide geht musst du erstmal asterisk konfigurieren
<LetoThe2nd> le sigh
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: wie gesagt - du bist wirklich meilenweit von einem funktionierenden asterisk entfernt.
<apollo13> aus mit happy :þ
<mustafa> klar ıch verstehe euch ja auch... kennt ıhr gute vıdeos dıe es erklaeren ohne das dıe bereıtschaft sınkt :D
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<LetoThe2nd> videos sind keine doku.
<apollo13> mustafa: die ist durch das wort videos unter den boden gesunken
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: -> http://www.digium.com/en/products/asterisk/support
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: es gibt einen grund, warum dokumentation lange ist, viele viele seiten zu lesen, und warum consultants viel geld für ihr wissen verlangen.
<mustafa> diggi aber nur um zu verstehen.. was sollte den bei CLÄ° stehen
<apollo13> diggi?
<mustafa> was heıst CLI überhaupt
<mustafa> digga
<mustafa> :D
<mustafa> HAMBURG
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: der grund ist, dass dieses wissen nicht mal eben mit "einem guide folgen" oder "ein video anschauen" erworben wird, sondern meist durch jahrelange harte arbeit.
<geser> LetoThe2nd: ah, mir war leider nicht bekannt, dass es im türkischen Tastaturlayout punktlose i gibt
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: CLI = command line interface.
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: ergo: lass dich nicht davon abhalten daheim damit rumzuspielen. aber es wird so nichts werden.
<mustafa> und wozu ıst dıes zu nutze?? im guıde schreıbt der typ       *CLI> dahdi show version
<mustafa> DAHDI Version: 2.6.1 Echo Canceller: HWEC
<mustafa> *CLI> pri show version
<mustafa> libpri version: 1.4.13
<mustafa> was allerdıngs beı mır nıcht funktıonıert
<LetoThe2nd> mustafa: frag doch "den typ"
 * LetoThe2nd hält sich dann mal raus, beratungsresistenz und so.
<mustafa> ıch mag den typen nıcht so.. anscheınend hat er es nıcht korrekt erklaert sonst würde es ya funktioneren :D
<LetoThe2nd> ein letztes: tippe mal "/j #asterisk" in deinem irc-client
<LetoThe2nd> so lang, thank you for flient with ubuntu airlines
<apollo13> aber dort dann bitte nur englisch^^
 * LetoThe2nd schämt sich gerade für den letzten englischen satz. damn.
 * apollo13 baut um LetoThe2nd eine Ecke
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: THX
<mustafa> #asterisk
<mustafa> haha asooo du meınst beı der channel suche hahaha
<apollo13> wat?
<apollo13> er meinte genau das was er sagte; "/j #asterisk" eintippen
<apollo13> mustafa: http://www.sipwise.com/ ist eher was für dich
<apollo13> mustafa: http://www.sipwise.com/ ist eher was für dich -- die bieten auch support dafür an
<mustafa> der asterisk raum ist voll denke ich ich komm nicht reim -.-
<jokrebel> mustafa: Quatsch, da sind 209 Leute online und man _kommt_ rein.
<apollo13> jokrebel: er wohl nicht
<apollo13> ist vlt +r
<apollo13> juppa, ist +r
<apollo13> mustafa: du musst dir einen account bei freenode anlegen
<jokrebel> mustafa: Dann musst Du Dich warscheinlich erst mal bei freenode registrieren,
<mustafa> ey ganz ehrlich .. linux ist derbe kompliziert -.-  das wird ne ganze zeit dauern bis iches behersche wie windows
<apollo13> *hust*
<jokrebel> Aber wir haben schon lange Offtopic-Gebiet betreten. Alles weitere bitte wenn dann höchstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Hier ist "Ubuntu-Support only"
<musca> /msg nickserv help register
<jokrebel> musca: Und IRC hat erstmal nichts mit Linux zu tun, da gibt es auch Kanäle die sich mit Windows beschäftigen.
<jokrebel> musca: Sorry meite eigentlich mustafa
<musca> heh, und ich schreib hier schon einen "rant".
<mustafa> ja ich mein das systeme an sich.. wen man mit windows aufwaecht ıst das eıne umstellung 
<jokrebel> mustafa: Was nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun hat. Komm doch bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic wenn Du nichts Ubuntu-Spezifisches bereden willst, danke.
<alps> muss man vor einem apt-get dist-upgrade ein apt update machen, oder upgrade, oder beides?
<LetoThe2nd> alps: nur update
<alps> LetoThe2nd: aha. macht dann dist-upgrade gleich ein upgrade sozusagen?
<LetoThe2nd> alps: sinngemäss: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<LetoThe2nd> alps: ~15te zeile oder so.
<alps> LetoThe2nd: achso danke 
<apricot1> Problem mit STUN-Server von 1&1 - kann ich einen beliebigen anderen STUN Server für den 1&1 account verwenden? 
<alps> stimmt es das aptitude im gegensatz zu apt-get besser mit falschen dependencies, kaputten downloads etc. umgeht? 
<apollo13> imo nein
<alps> apollo13: ok
<apollo13> apricot1: ja, nen stunserver tut im normalfall eh nix…
<dAnjou> ich nutze ubuntu seit feisty fawn und mir kamen noch nie falsche anhängigkeiten unter
<apollo13> also nix was er von 1&1 brauchen würde
<dAnjou> irgendwas hab ich wohl falsch gemacht o.O
<alps> irgendwelche vorteile von aptitude?
<deem> alps: eher im gegenteil. aptitude hat probleme mut multiarch
<LetoThe2nd> deem: ist zwar mittlerweile angeblich ausgestanden...
<apollo13> debian empfiehlt immer wieder versionsupgrades mit apt-get zu machen weil aptitude etwas eigenwillig (aggresiv) in der konfliktlösung ist
<LetoThe2nd> was man ins rennen führen könnte ist die curses-oberfläche von aptitude (wenn man sie denn mag)
<apollo13> ich hab die nie kapiert^^
<alps> was gibs da nich zu kapieren? ^^
<apollo13> es ist bunt und komisch
<alps> apollo13: ok verstehe :)
<alps> kann man dmenu skinnen/mit farbe versehen?
<alps> manchmal vergess ich das es manpages gibt wo alles steht ^^
<jokrebel> also sollte RTFM doch ins Topic? <g>
<alps> absolut. xD
<jokrebel> …ooO( ach ich vergaß - das liest ja eh keiner ;-)
<_moep_> jokrebel: dann is 12" aber zu klein :D
<deem> LetoThe2nd: oh. das wusst ich nicht
<nginben>  Hey, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich eine lange Datei öffne und sie dann scrollen kann bzw. mitq beeneden kann? Denn wenn ich nur cat eingebe, dann seh ich oft den Anfang der Datei nicht
<LetoThe2nd> nginben: mit less
<nginben> ah super, danke
<LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/less
<nginben> das war das was ich gesucht habe ;) Cool...super schnell 
<nginben>  /part
<apricot1> danke apollo13 
<bergelmir> Ich würde in einem Skript (Bash?) gerne auf Aktionen meines Joysticks reagieren. Wie komm ich denn an die Daten des Joysticks? stdin beinhaltet ja nur meine Keystrokes der Tastatur.
<LetoThe2nd> bergelmir: tendenziell /dev/input/***
<bergelmir> LetoThe2nd: Ja, aber wie komme ich dann an die Daten ran.
<LetoThe2nd> bergelmir: öffnen, lesen?
<bergelmir> Also wenn ich (A) drücke, soll "A" angezeigt werden. Nur um das "A" anzeigen zu können, muss ich ja irgendwoher die Info bekommen, dass (A) gedrückt wurde.
<bergelmir> Öffnen und lesen hört sich gut an. Die Frage ist nur: Wie? :)
<LetoThe2nd> catm dd?
<LetoThe2nd> cat oder dd?
<LetoThe2nd> ist halt vermutlich binär
<bergelmir> Okay, "cat /dev/input/js0" bringt schonmal Ausgaben. Ich versteh zwar keine einzige, aber das sollte nicht mehr das Problem sein.
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht einfach mal googlen... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/using-gamepad-as-keyboard-input-706963/
<LetoThe2nd> zum beispiel
<bergelmir> gegoogled hab ich, aber irgendwie nichts gefunden... aber ich behaupte mal, dass ich einfach falsch gesucht habe :D
<bergelmir> soweit aber schonmal danke ;)
<matzexh> hallo, wie sorge ich denn dafür, dass eine wlan ssid bevorzugt ausgewählt wird, wenn mehrere verschiedene wlans verfügbar sind, zu denen allen die zugangsdaten hinterlegt sind?
<swed1> Hallo, gibt es für Ubuntu ein Tool, welches mir die Signalstärke aller verfügbarer WLan Netze live ausgibt?
<sdx23> swed1: cli? wavemon
<fragstone> hallo
<fragstone> ich hätte da mal ne frage zu btrfs. evtl könnte mir hier jemand ein wenig licht ins dunkle bringen
<bekks> Das kommt auf die Frage und den Grad der Dunkelheit an :)
<fragstone> ich sehe das alle vom setup generierten subfilesysteme auf level 5 angelegt wurden. wenn ich nun ein fs anlegen möchte dann hat das ein höheren level und wird nicht unterhalb des <fs_tree> angelegt
<fragstone> jetzt ist die frage ob das schlim ist / was das bedeutet
<fragstone> ?
<fragstone> habe da erstmal nichts an doku zu gefunden . vielleicht hat ja wer nen tipp?
<fragstone> @bekks: dann schauen wir mal ;)
<fragstone> hmm ... zu doofe frage?
<imox> wenn ich mit auf dem ltsp server einlogge habe ich kein shtudown menü mehr. also abmelden etc. wie bekomm ich das wieder hin? 
<nubcake> n'abend allerseits
<ring0> abend nubcake 
<nubcake> Ich versuche gerade auf einer SunBlade 1500 Ubuntu (Sparc) zu installieren, die Kiste bootet soweit auch von CD, sagt mir dann aber im installer Menü, "Es wurde kein gängiges CD-ROM Laufwerk gefunden", komme da irgendwie gerade nicht weiter, hat jemand einen Tipp oder eine kleine Hilfestellung für mich?
<exogen> hallo, die wiki suche auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de findet nicht alle Artikel.
<bekks> nubcake: Was ist da für ein CDROM drin
<exogen> z.B. kommt im Artikel "Streams speichern" rtsp vor, aber die Suche zeigt diesen Artikel nicht an.
<bekks> nubcake: Ist es das von der SunBlade, oder ist das ein anderes
<k1l_> exogen: bei bugs im portal am besten einen bug filen, oder in #ubuntuusers melden (wobei die auch wollen, dass man einen bugreport einreicht :) )
<exogen> ok, mach ich :o)
<bekks> nubcake: noch da?
<nubcake> bekks: das von der sunblade
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-25
<evil-work> moin
<bowsneiko> Hallo, werte User. Ich hab ein kleines problem und bin nicht sicher ob ich hier an der richtigen stelle bin. Ich habe in einer Log datei die erstellt wird folgende zeile. "Wallclock runtime in mainloop: 154.0 seconds" aus dieser zeile würde ich gerne die zahl 154.0 auslesen und habe versucht das mit grep oder sed zu machen. bisher hat es aber nicht so funktioniert wie ich das haben will also, dass nur die zahl raus kommt könn
<dadrc> Immer genau diese Zeile?
<bowsneiko> Die Zeile hab ich immer schon "rausgeschnitten" und die zeile sieht immer gleich aus, nur die zahl variiert weil die laufzeit eben anders ist
<dadrc> grep -oP "[\d\.]*"
<dadrc> zB
<bowsneiko> oki danke ich teste das mal eben :)
<dadrc> awk '{print $5}'
<dadrc> cut -d" " -f5
<bowsneiko> Vielen dank dadrc! Die Variante mit awk ist die beste, so wollte ich das raus extrahiert haben. vielen vielen dank, werde mich gleich mal ransetzen und noch nachvollziehen was du mir da geschickt hast. 
<dadrc> gerne :)
<mario64> hey, gibts ne alkternative zu windows 'google Sketchup'?, mit der man .obj Dateien erstellen kann?
<mario64> zum Leveldesign für Videospiele..
<dadrc> Kannst Sketchup in Wine benutzen, soll recht gut funktionieren
<dadrc> Ansonsten natürlich Blender mit 'nem Obj-Import/Export-Skript
<dadrc> Wäre da http://www.blender.org/download/python-scripts/import-export/
<miup> Weiss jemand wie ich unter Ubuntu über einen HP Jetdirect 175x auf einem HP Laserjet 3330 scannen kann? Ich hab das Netz durchforstet und nichts entdeckt, ausser das es per Webinterface funktioniert
<musca> miup: https://launchpad.net/hplip
<ole01> Hi. Beim Versuch, Apache mit mod_gnutls zum Laufen zu bekommen, spuckt Firefox immer "Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long" aus. Ich habe bereits alle möglichen Lösungsvorschläge aus dem Netz befolgt, jedoch hat nichts davon geholfen. Die Zertifikats- und Schlüsseldateien funktionieren, da ich sie parallel mit mod_ssl auf einem anderen Port benutze. Laut Apaches error.log ist der Fehler folgender: "[Tue Jun 25 12:52:25 2013] [error] 
<ole01> [client 127.0.0.1] Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01" 
<ole01> Hat da noch jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> ole01, http://rutschle.net/pipermail/sslh/2012-March/000189.html
<ole01> Danke dadrc, ähnliches kann ich auch feststellen: Wenn ich mit telnet 127.0.0.1 8443 (abgeänderter Port) die Verbindung herstelle, bekomme ich mittels GET / auch plaintext zurück. Allerdings ändert sich das leider nicht, wenn ich meine lokale IP anstatt dessen nutze :(
<dadrc> Ne, ist ja trotzdem eine lokale Verbindung
<dadrc> Mal vom Laptop oder so probiert?
<ole01> Mom
<ole01> Tatsache, f*ck
<ole01> Vom nebenstehenden Rechner aus geht's
<dadrc> Na dann
<ole01> Und wie umgehe ich das am saubersten? Ältere Version von libapache2-mod-gnutls installieren?
<dadrc> 0.5.6 hat das angeblich nicht, wär also 'ne Option
<dadrc> Oder halt eine neuere, die soll das Problem auch nicht mehr haben
<ole01> Scheint noch nichts neueres zu geben ...
<dadrc> Ne Version von 0.5.6 gäb es zB hier: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/amd64/libapache2-mod-gnutls/0.5.6-1
<ole01> Super, funktioniert.
<ole01> Danke dir
<dadrc> Nur noch aufpassen, dass sie dir bei Updates nicht überschrieben wird
<ole01> Stimmt
<ole01> echo "libapache2-mod-gnutls hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections  sollte sein übrigens tun.
<miup> musca: ich fühle mich grade irgendwie so: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fAka0MNU7jw/UCo5hyqjyUI/AAAAAAAADb4/cPezJ8OWg2A/s320/running+meme.png
<miup> Danke! Das naheliegendste vergess ich meist ;)
<dadrc> miup, ich glaub, du bist hier falsch.
<dadrc> oh
<dadrc> nvm, muss nur weit genug nach hinten lesen ^^
<miup> ;)
<miup> tut mir leid für den kleinen OT Post, aber das musste sein, ich probier hier seit stunden rum...
<musca> miup: ist das gewerblich? Dann würde ich die N-Modelle mit integriertem Printserver empfehlen.
<dadrc> kein ding, hatte nur nicht gesehen, dass ihr vorhin hier was gemacht habt und hab gedacht, du wolltest ihm eigentlich woanders antworten
<schweegi> Gibt es ein Live-Monitoring-Tool fürs Terminal, das einem direkt anzeigt sobald irgendein Dienst gecrasht ist o.ä.? 
<sdx23> schweegi: htop wohl am ehrsten...
<ppq> auch: tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<ppq> oder dmesg ;)
<ppq> wenn es um einen bestimmten dienst geht, kann man ja debug logging anmachen.. oder strace oder so
<LetoThe2nd> die trivialmethode ist und bleibt einfach zyklisch ps abzugreppen ob die entsprechenden dienste noch da sind
<LetoThe2nd> respektive, ihrenzustand auszuwerten
<LetoThe2nd> für weitergehendes monitoring müsste der dienst das jeweils unterstützen, und da gibts nichts allgemeinverbindliches
<schweegi> Okay, ich verbinde das erstmal mit dmesg und watch. Danke erstmal :) 
<LetoThe2nd> aber ein script, dass zyklisch ps ax oder so aufruft und schaut ob die da sind, sollte nicht so die kunst sein.
<ppq> über /proc direkt könnte man auch gehen
<LetoThe2nd> könnte man auch, ist aber das selbe in grün
<LetoThe2nd> sagt nämlich nichts drüber aus ob der dienst in sich selbst funktionstüchtig ist.
<iskywalker> Hi!
<rednet> wie enferne ich ubuntu
<ppq> rednet: einfach die partitionen löschen und ein betriebssystem deiner wahl drüberinstallieren
<rednet> soll schon ubuntu sein asber hier ist der wurm drin
<ppq> oder direkt drüberinstallieren
<ppq> rednet: okay, dann stell doch direkt deine frage :)
<rednet> jo wenn ich raidio off wlan im Bios einstelle bleibt der hengen  irgendwas mit Firefox
<rednet> wlan klapt nur wenn ich vorm rooter sitze
<stareye> hi gibts kein ddvcard plugin für 12.04
<stareye> gibts nur  aeltere
<rednet> ppq wenn ich eine iso ubunto starte vom usbstick reciht das aus um das late ubuntu zu löschen
<krytarik> rednet: Yup, natürlich.
<rednet> habe dann noch eine Frage
<rednet> habe ein lenovo 335 gibts da grundsätslich probs mit ubuntu?
<sdx23> !hcl > rednet 
<rednet> hcl?
<stareye> welchen diesnt muss ich starten beim hbci home banking?
<sdx23> rednet: sry, der Bot ist wohl hinüber. Schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<sdx23> stareye: Dienst? Warum?
<stareye> ich versuch mein hbci karte zu nutzen der sagt was von dienst
<sdx23> den chipcard daemon womöglich? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HBCI_Kartenleser?highlight=hbci
<rednet> [   12.479402] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<rednet> [   12.509931] udevd[345]: starting version 175
<rednet> [   12.576619] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<rednet> heist das das ip v6 nicht aktiviert ist
<rednet> sudo modprobe -r wl  was muss ich machen das der wl findet
<rednet> ich habe den Broadcom Bcm 4313 Treiber der will aber nicht verbinden
<stareye> komisch ich kreig ne fehler meldung aber die ist o schnell am ende ist ne meldung die kein mensch versteht
<stareye> vielleicht muss mann die karte freischalten
<stareye> wie zeig ich den key auf der hbci karte
<stareye> das stimmt was nicht
<stareye> der zeigt den key nicht auf der konsole der hat ein loop
<jokrebel> hm?
<iskywalker> I have a strange problem, after suspend to ram, the game civilization 4 is really slow, but before the supsend to ram it works fine, I have ubuntu 13.04, radeon and mesa
<iskywalker> sry wegen des Englischen
 * jokrebel nutzt Suspend nur wenn wirklich alles passend läuft und verzichtet an allen Geräten, die danach Probleme machen, gänzlich darauf. (Nachdem ich schon mehr erfolglos versuchte solche Sachen zu fixen)
<iskywalker> naja, bei 12.04 hat alles geklappt
<iskywalker> bis auf civilization4 ...
<jokrebel> "bis auf" schließt "alles geklappt" aus ;-)
<iskywalker> naja, vorher hatte ich ja kein civ4...
<caius_> hallo allerseits
<caius_> hab ein kleines problem mit meinem wlan. habe gestern ubuntu 13.04 installiert  und seitdem funktioniert meine wlan verbindung nicht mehr richtig. mein laptop hat schwieriegkeiten eine funkverbindung herzustellen und wenn eine verbindung da ist dan meist nur fuer 5 min. ueber kabel funktioeniert es prima. wlan funktioenirt ohne problem auf andere rechner
<caius_> hat jemand eine idee oder vorschlag wie ich es zum laufen bekommen kann?
<caius_> mein notebook ist ein hp pavillion g7  2111 so
<caius_> kan es an der grafikkarte liegen ?
<jokrebel> caius_: Eher unwahrscheinlich
<caius_> am wlan chip?
<jokrebel> scon eher
<jokrebel> +h
<caius_> muss auch noch dazusagen dass der luefter staendig lauft seitdem ich ubuntu installiert habe
<caius_> ich hatte schon etliche ubuntu /kubuntu versionen auf meine rechner, und immer lief alles prima
<jokrebel> caius_: Wurum bist Du dann nicht einfach erstmal bei der 12.04 LTS geblieben?
<caius_> tja... gute frage
<caius_> :)
<caius_> soll ich downgraden?
<jokrebel> caius_: Was ist denn für WLAN-Chip verbaut?
<caius_> momment ich schau nach
<caius_> wo kann ich sehen was fuer ein wlan chip verbaut ist
<caius_> ?
<alps> hi. gibt es evtl. eine möglichkeit automatisiert alle firefox add-ons die man so benutzt zu installieren?
<jokrebel> caius_: lsusb vielleicht
<sdx23> alps: "man so benutzt"? Alle aus den Quellen kannst du mit einem Befehl installieren. Sonst wüsste ich von keine "Metaaddon" aber such halt mal.
<jokrebel> alps: Da "man" da die unterschiedlichsten Vorlieben hat eher unwarhrscheinlich.
<alps> ach add-ons sind schon direkt in den qullen ok
<caius_> intel chip
<jokrebel> caius_: Da gibt es einige. Nopaste doch einfach die komplette Ausgabe von "lsusb" und "lspci".
<alps> ich mein jetzt aber keine plugins wie flash oder so.
<jokrebel> pasten > caius_
<alps> ich such mal
<jokrebel> caius_: Aber nicht direkt hier rein bitte
<jokrebel> caius_: Sondern als Link über nen NoPasteservice wie zB . http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<jokrebel> *seufz* und auch nicht im Query!
<caius_> sorry
<caius_> [paste:415092:wlan chip ]
<jokrebel> caius_: Wenn Du das aus der Adresszeile hergibst wärs perfekt ;-)
<caius_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415092/
<jokrebel> caius_: Und dann bitte noch ein iwconfig
<caius_> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415097/
<jokrebel> caius_: Hast Du 13.04 frisch installiert oder dorthin upgegraded?
<caius_> frisch installiert
<caius_> davor hatte ich windows
<jokrebel> caius_: Ach ich dachte 12.04?
<jokrebel> oh - das war ja ein anderer User
<caius_> :)
<jokrebel> caius_: Soll heißen, hat unter Ubuntu noch nie richtig geklappt?
<caius_> nein
<jokrebel> also ja
<jokrebel> Dann würd ich als allererstes mal testhalber auf versteckte SSID und sämtliche Mixed-Modes (WPA/WPA2 gleichzeitig - 802.11xyz gleichzeitig) sowie Sonder(auch Leer)-Zeichen in WLAN-Name und Passwort verzichten und auch einen Kanal kleiner 11 wählen.
<exoon> Hallo. Ich versuche eine Kamera von Nikon mit Ubuntu zu verbinden. Beim Anschluss passiert aber nichts. lsusb zeigt aber das die Kamera erkannt wird.
<duelle> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die von resolvconf gemachten Einstellungen dauerhaft zu ändern?
<apollo13> nicht resolvconf verwenden
<phoony> nabend
<phoony> noch jemand wach ?
<phoony> immer wenn den benchmark und profiler öffne kommen 2-3 leere fenster ...
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-26
<leszek> hi
<exoon> Ich habe mit sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sdb einen Festplattentest (usb/extern) gestartet. "Test will complete after Wed Jun 26 16:26:06 2013" ... es sieht nicht aus als ob die Platte was machen würde. Oder läuft das intern ab, ohne, dass das Lämpchen blinkt?
<exoon> # 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%      8270         2048
<dadrc> Mit Lesefehler abgebrochen, würd ich sagen
<exoon> dadrc, ja, denke ich auch. die platte ist defekt ... meine erste.
<exoon> ich habe getestet, dass ich hinter dem defekten sektor zugriff habe (dd ... skip), dann sollte ein löschen der lesbaren sektoren doch noch möglich sein?
<dadrc> wahrscheinlich, joa
<exoon> ich lasse jetzt badblocks drüber laufen, bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich die default parameter benutzen sollte.
<exoon> sudo badblocks /dev/sdb -o badblock.txt
<exoon> 1024-1027 bis jetzt.
<dadrc> Passt schon, wenn du nur grob wissen willst, ob die Platte noch was taugt
<dadrc> (Anscheinend nicht=
<dadrc> Mal afk, Mittag.
<exoon> Mahlzeit
<noob7> hallo Leute, ich habe vor ca. zwei Monaten 12.04 installiert und bin mit mit dem Menü von Firefox (unityartig) nicht zurechtgekommen und hab dann nach einigem Herwumsuchen herausgefunden, dass man einfach das Paket firefo-globalmenu deinstallieren kann und so das normale Firefoxmenü erhält
<noob7> hab jetzt das System aktualisiert und es wurde eine neue Version von Firefox installiert und das unityartige Menü ist wieder da obwohl das Paket firefox-globalmenu deinstalliert ist ->???
<dadrc> Sicher, dass es beim Update nicht wieder installiert wurde?
<noob7> hab in dem softwarecenter nachgeschaut und es war als deinstalliert markiert, habs dann nochmal installiert und deinstalliert hat aber auch nichts gebracht
<dadrc> Könnte sein, dass das Feature in xul-ext-unity gewandert ist
<ppq> noob7: könntest du mal einen screenshot machen?
<noob7> ich werd mal versuchen aber damals als ich das prob hatte gings net
<noob7> ne geht nicht, werds mal mit shotwell probieren
<noob7> ähh ich meinte mit shutter
<noob7> http://i41.tinypic.com/ycoiq.png
<noob7> im softwarecenter gibt kein xul-ext-unity packet (wenn ich nach xul-ext-unity suche)
<jokrebel> öhm? Das was Du da grade als Bild gepastet hast ist aber nicht das Softwarecenter.
<ppq> ah ok, sowas
<ppq> jokrebel: du hast die hälfte eh nicht mitbekommen
<jokrebel> hatte ich dann auch (nachträglich) vermutet ;-)
<noob7> hab jetzt das gefunden https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/22.0~b1+build1-0ubuntu1
<noob7>  remove debian/globalmenu
<noob7> ?????
<noob7> und das aber da gibts auch noch keine richtige antwort https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/952758
<apollo13> naja, mozilla ist wohl auch der falsche partner für ubuntu fragen^^
<noob7> yeahhh http://askubuntu.com/questions/312940/global-menu-bar-integration-add-on-missing-in-firefox-22-for-ubuntu-12-04
<noob7> ich kann wieder normal surfen danke juuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuu
<ppq> vor 20 minuten.. wenn das mal keine aktuelle lösung ist :)
<noob7> :)
<The_Kingz> Hallo
<The_Kingz> Kann mir jemand von euch bitte sagen wie ich diese Treiber installiere? http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/bildschirmfotoxkdncoj7m8.png
<apollo13> realtek?
<The_Kingz> ja
<The_Kingz> leider
<apollo13> karte raus und kübeln
<The_Kingz> aber ich habe kein Ubuntu sondern Debian 7
<apollo13> dann bist du hier so oder so falsch
<LetoThe2nd> The_Kingz: dann #debian, #debian.de oder #debian-de bitte
<Neuromatic> Die wollten nicht helfen
<The_Kingz> stimmt
<apollo13> haha
<LetoThe2nd> The_Kingz: das thema hatten wir schon zu oft, akzeptiere bitte dass wir hier keine weitere diskussion darüber erlabuen werden.
<The_Kingz> Wieso?
<apollo13> weil wir hier einfach die regelen aufstellen wie wir wollen, ob du das magst oder nicht :þ
<LetoThe2nd> The_Kingz: weil wir schlicht nicht für den support anderer leute zuständig sind, das ist die kurzform
<LetoThe2nd> The_Kingz: damit ist das thema beendet
<The_Kingz> lol
<The_Kingz> reg dich ma nicht auf
<LetoThe2nd> The_Kingz: du darfst der sache aber gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic nachgehen.
<The_Kingz> kk
<Guest77738> hallo jungs.. wie kann ein computer der nicht im gleichen lan netzt ist. auf mein asterisk server zugreifen.. inter funktioniert es supper aber extern nicht
<sdx23> Portforwarding oder VPN.
<Guest77738> kannst du es detailierter erklaeren? :D
<sdx23> Da http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portforwarding und da http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Private_Network ist das sehr detailiert beschrieben.
<Guest77738> aber bro ich muss doch erst im asterisk den carrieer eingeben or what?
<mofosa> kennt sich jemand mit asterisk aus?
<koegs> einfach sinnvoll fragen, mofosa 
<rednet> wie erkenne ich das ich eine 100% vers von ubuntu habe ??
<dAnjou> rednet: wat?
<dAnjou> rednet: indem du dich erinnerst, was du installiert hast
<rednet> wenn ich eiune vers 12.04 runterlade welche ist vollständig
<dAnjou> versteh ich immer noch nich. wo soll das hinführen?
<rednet> die haben alle unterschiedlich datenmengen
<jokrebel> rednet: _Wo_ lädst Du denn welche Version?
<dAnjou> rednet: es gibt keine vollständige version
<dAnjou> rednet: die auswahl vorinstallierter pakete ist mehr oder weniger willkürlich
<dAnjou> du kannst sie nach belieben entfernen oder neue installieren
<koegs> rednet: da liegen die md5sums, falls du gucken willst ob du ein korrektes iso file runtergeladen hast http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<k1l_> rednet: du kannst die md5sum prüfen
<rednet>  (725.921.792 Byte 726.970.368 By
<rednet> ja danke dann weis ich
<dAnjou> o.O
<rednet> weil ich habe eine schlechte wlan verbindung deshalb will ich mal neu install testen
<rednet> bevor ich alles lösche wie kann ich sehen ob wlan richtig installiert ist
<NoiseFreak> Moin kann mir jemand mit nem Problem mit dem Networkmanager helfen? hab ubuntu 10.04 und LDXE 
<k1l_> NoiseFreak: 10.04 desktop hat keinen support mehr. lubuntu hat sogar eh keinen LTS support. also da wird ein upgrade auf 12.04 helfen
<bullgard4> rednet: Indem Du über eine WLAN-Verbindung eine Datei herunterlädst, zum Beispiel.
<bullgard4> rednet: Übrigens ist es sehr selten klug, alles zu löschen. Du kannst viel sinnvoller anstattt auf der Konsole '~$ sudo apt-get clean' und danach '~$ sudo apt-get update' ausführen.
<rednet> jo das mach ich
<rednet> der wlanstick hat auf meinem haupt rechner vollen empfang.
<rednet> auf dem laptop nur ein drittel
<bullgard4> rednet: Ok. ADas ist nicht schön, aber laß Dich davon im Moment nicht stören. Bring erst einmal Dein Betriebssystem auf dem Laptoprechner einigermaßen in Ordnung.
<bullgard4> -A
<rednet> dank Dir
<jokrebel> rednet: Und mach das update/upgrade villeicht dann besser erstmal per Kabel.
<NoiseFreak> na toll also muss wird der rechner wieder langsamer :(
<k1l_> NoiseFreak: ohne support ist das fahrlässig. du kannst je einen leichteren desktop verwenden
<NoiseFreak> was wäre denn ein leichterer Desktop
<k1l_> achso, du nutzt schon lubuntu
<k1l_> das ist doch top
<NoiseFreak> ;)
<NoiseFreak> ist mein 2.rechner der hat schon nen paar jahre aufn buckel
<NoiseFreak> es geht eig. nur darum das ich immer nm-applet im Terminal eingeben muss um Wlan zu bekommen... geht das nicht irgendwie das er sich automatisch einwählt?
<k1l_> das sollte ootb laufen. aber da weiß ja jetzt keiner ob das nicht ein bug ist, der schon lange behoben ist ausser bei 10.04, weil das gar keine updates mehr bekommt für den desktop kram
<NoiseFreak> ootb?
<NoiseFreak> also wenn ich lubuntu 12.04 mache könnte es evtl klappen?
<k1l_> out of the box. also automagisch
<NoiseFreak> ahhh ;) danke 
<NoiseFreak> k1l_: meinst du mit nem upgrade wäre das problem gelöst?
<k1l_> NoiseFreak: ich kann es nicht garantieren. aber bei  nicht mehr supporteter software den fehler zu suchen ist auch eher sinnfrei
<NoiseFreak> okay ich upgrade mal eben und sag gleich mal bescheid... 
<NoiseFreak> falls ich nix mehr schreiben sollte hat es wohl geklappt ;) danke schonmal
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Auch eine _positive_ Rückmeldung wär für das LOG schon hilfreich. Danke für die Mühe.
<NoiseFreak> jop ich geb mein bestes ;)
<subz3r0> mööp
<subz3r0> wie löscht man den dns cache? :>
<kakashiAL> subz3r0: sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<subz3r0> kakashiAL: danke. hätte erwähnen sollen, dass ich das auch gefunden hab. sorry
<kakashiAL> wenn der nscd daemon neugestartet wird, ist der dnc cahce leer
<subz3r0> aber geht das nicht auch ohne extra was zu installen?
<subz3r0> nscd hab ich nicht installiert
<kakashiAL> sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<kakashiAL> subz3r0: funktioniert es?
<k1l_> subz3r0: eigentlich sollte ubuntu da nichts cachen (iirc) aber dein router macht das sicher
<subz3r0> hätte gehofft, dass bei der nächsten anfrage an virtualbox.org ne andere ip genommen wird. aber leider ist das nicht der fall
<subz3r0> mal hoffen, dass sie das prob morgen fixed haben. heute kann ich so zumindest das update von virtualbox nicht installieren
<kakashiAL> kennt einer von euch ein network monitoring programm, das folgende ausgabe hat:
<kakashiAL> programname      local       output-ip     sent   upload   download      
<kakashiAL> firefox      192.169.3.1   80.157.170.35   208b   1.47Kb   1.75 Kb   
<subz3r0> ntop?
<subz3r0> oder ne, ntop zeigt glaube ich nicht das program an welches den traffic verursacht
<kakashiAL> richtig :(
<subz3r0> aber wenn du es findest, würde es mich auch interessieren :)
<kakashiAL> gibt es sowas?
<kakashiAL> ich kenne nichts opensource
<subz3r0> nicht das ich wüsste. suche aber auch was in der art. bin froh dass ich nen trafficmonitor gefunden hab, der mir gute stats liefert(monthtop, daytop up/down etc...)
<subz3r0> falls du auch sowas suchst --> vnstat
<subz3r0> kakashiAL: wo haste die ausgabe denn her?
<kakashiAL> die habe ich selber erstellt, also das was ich gerne haben will
<subz3r0> axo ;D
<dreamon> Verwendet hier auch jemand xchat? xchat bleibt hängen sobald ich die Channel-Liste abrufe. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
<k1l_> nein, klappt hier
<k1l_> nutzt du xhcat-gnome oder das richtige xchat?
<dreamon> Xchat 2.8.8 steht da
<dreamon> Seltsam. Hab heute schon zig mal versucht.. Freez und Ende
<claudia> moin. mein fritz!wlan stick funt
<jokrebel> claudia: Schön
<claudia> sry. funktioniert nicht unter ubuntu 12.04 mit ndiswrapper.
<jokrebel> ach so <g>
<claudia> :-)
<jokrebel> claudia: Welcher ist das?
<jokrebel> claudia: lsusb gibt Auskunft
<claudia> hab die 1.57rc1 laut dem wiki installiert. aber es kommt immer nur die legitimationsabfrage. wenn ich dann das pw eingebe, verbindet er sich nicht mit dem netzwerk und fragt mich alle 2 minuten erneut.
<claudia> wlan n v2 Atheros AR9271
<jokrebel> claudia: Mixed-Mode in Betrieb? Sonderzeichen in SSID oder Passwort? Kanal höher 11? Fällt mir da so als erstes ein.
<claudia> kanal ist 12
<claudia> mode ist nur n
<claudia> keine sonderzeichen
<jokrebel> claudia: Versuch es mal mit nem kleiner Kanal. Vielleicht, falls das nicht hilft auch mal testhalber mit g oder g anstatt n.
<jokrebel> * b oder g
<claudia> sry es ist ubuntu 12.10
<claudia> sucht sich der stick den kanal dann automatisch in jedem fall?
<jokrebel> trotzdem und b ODER g nicht UND.
<jokrebel> claudia: Der Router bestimmt den Kanal. Der Stick verbindet dann nur dorthin.
<claudia> kann nur mixed wählen sonst
<claudia> also immer b UND g
<claudia> oder eben nur n
<jokrebel> Na dann mal b/g - Versuch schadet ja nicht. Wenn das auch nicht klappt; was hast für verschlüsselung? WPA/WPA2 (Mixed-Mode) kann auch Probleme machen IIRC.
<jokrebel> claudia: Ebenso wie versteckte SSID (welche eh nur gefühlte Sicherheit bringt)
<dreamon__> k1l_, Ich hab mal xchat-gnome getestet. Auch wenn ich dort die Kanäle anzeigen lasse, hängt er fest. Jetzt bin ich doch ziemlich ratlos
<k1l_> xchat-gnome ist eh nur die beschnitte version von xchat. schua mal in die .xsession-errors was da los ist
<dreamon__> Wo war die doch gleich in /var/log oder im ~/ ?
<dreamon__> Ich find sie an beiden orten nicht
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Sollte in Deinem Home sein
<dreamon__> Ist es normal eine 5.5MB große .xession-errors zu haben?
<k1l_> kommt drauf an wieviele errors drin stehen
<dreamon__> Eigentlich jede Menge (gnome-panel) Errors.. Sonst sehe ich nichts verdächtiges
<dreamon__> (gnome-panel:12205): Gtk-WARNING **: drawing failure for widget `WnckTasklist': invalid matrix (not invertible)
<bekks> Das ist eine "WARNING". :P
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Ich würd es mal testhalber unter nem neuen Benutzer versuchen.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Test ich mal.. 
<dreamon> Hab mich als Gast eingeloggt und damit kann ich problemlos die Channelliste holen.. jokrebel.. Was könnte da schief laufen. habe xfce am laufen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wohl wahrscheinlich irgend ne kaputte Configuriationsdatei in Deinem Home. Als nächstest würd ich im Orginal-user zB. mal nach nem Verzeichnis ala .xchat (oder so) und diesen Testhalber mal umbenennen (nein - NICHT gleich löschen bitte)
<jokrebel> +suchen
<deem> erfahrungsgemäß liegt sowas unter .config im home
<dreamon> jokrebel, ok. Das teste ich. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Ich verwende parcellite. Das verhält sich auch in letzter Zeit komisch. Hab über Jahre damit gearbeitet. Jetzt ist es so, das es manchmal unerträgtlich langsam wird. Aber ob die beiden ähnlich lib verwenden, kann ich nicht beurteilen
<jokrebel> dreamon: Da ich weder XChat noch parcellite (kenn ich noch nicht mal) nutze kann ich da auch nichts weiter dazu sagen außer was Du auch selber per Google finden könntest.
<dreamon> OK merci
<bennypr0fane_> Hallo, Ich hab Gnome 3.6 auf Ubuntu 13.04 (normal, nicht U-Gnome) laufen. Ich kriege Unity nicht mehr rein, es gibt beim Login keine andere Option als Gnome zu starten
<kakashiAL> wow, die chinesen haben es echt drauf in sachen linux, wenn die jetzt noch ein eigenes LTS programm haben, dann muss sich canonical warm anziehen:
<kakashiAL> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/linux-deepin-1212-released-with-new.html
<k1l_> kakashiAL: für solche themen haben wir extra den offtopic kanal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic  :)
<kakashiAL> um die uhrzeit ist das doch egal :)
<k1l_> bennypr0fane_: wie hast du gnome3.6 installiert? und ist das gdm oder lightdm?
<k1l_> kakashiAL: die anderen, die drüben quatschen halten sich auch dran
<bennypr0fane_> ist glaub ich lightdm. wie kann ich das feststellen?
<k1l_> ps ax und gucken ob lightdm oder gdm läuft
<bennypr0fane_> k1l_, fff, etwas lange liste
<bennypr0fane_> eine ERleichterung, wie ich finden kann, ob x da drin steht?
<k1l_> ps ax |grep -i lightdm
<bennypr0fane_> bin mir nicht sicher, aber sieht so aus als wär's gdm
<bennypr0fane_> es gibt bei der suche nach gdm mehr prozesse aus
<bennypr0fane_> bei lightdm nur einen
<bennypr0fane_> also installiert hab ich Gnome in 12.04 über das gnome3 team ppa. später habe ich auf 13.04 aktualisiert.
<bennypr0fane_> komisch ist allerdings, dass das ppa beim OS-upgrade deaktiviert wurde
<k1l_> ja der kram aus dem PPA ist nicht kompatibel zu unity.
<bennypr0fane_> warum hab ich aslo noch immer Gnome SHell ist die frage
<k1l_> weil warscheinlich nicht alle gnome-only pakete auf normale pakete aktualisiert wurden
<bennypr0fane_> na gut, nur wenn die paketquelle deaktiviert wurde, wurden deswegen nicht die Pakete entfernt, die von dort stammen, oder?
<k1l_> genau
<k1l_> ppa-purge macht das richtig
<bennypr0fane_> frage, ist die Gnome-version von 12.10 schon 3.6 oder ncoh 3.4?
<bennypr0fane_> wie hieß jetzt eben noch das ppa genau...
<k1l_> 13.04 hat die 3.6 drin. 12.10 hatte noch 3.4, iirc
<bennypr0fane_> ppa-purge klappt nicht
<bennypr0fane_> habe wohl den befehl falsch
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<bennypr0fane_> wie wenn ich einfach gnome-shell aus der korrekten Paketquelle neu installiere?
<bennypr0fane_> denke, das ppa entfernen müsste gar nicht nötig sein, wenn's eh deaktiviert ist?
<k1l_> die alten pakete sind aber noch alle im system
<bennypr0fane_> ups, hatte ppa-purge gar nicht isntalliert...
<bennypr0fane_> macht es dasselbe, wenn ich die Paketquelle per GUI aus dem Ubuntu-softwarecenter entferne?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> das lässt alle die falschen pakete im system
<k1l_> du _musst_ppa-purge nutzen um die pakete auch loszuwerden
<bennypr0fane_> ok
<bennypr0fane_> grrr. der Befehl müsste so aussehen, oder? sudo  ppa-purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<ring0> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<k1l_> hast du einmal in den link geguckt, den ich dir gegeben habe? nein oder?
<bennypr0fane_> k1l doch habe ich
<k1l_> dann schau nochmal rein, dort ist genau erklärt, dass man es installieren muss und wie man das PPA angeben muss passend zur synthax
<bennypr0fane_> tut mir leid, wusste nicht, welcher der lp-benutzername und welcher der ppa-name ist
<bennypr0fane_> da steht abver auch, dass der befehl keine pakete entfernt
<bennypr0fane_> meine das: "Mit diesem Befehl wird nur das PPA deaktiviert, die Einträge in den Paketquellen bleiben kommentiert erhalten"
<bennypr0fane> ich kriege diesen output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803090/
<bennypr0fane_> irgendwie sind die paketquellen hin
<bennypr0fane_> bin jetzt mit zwei nicks hier, der ohne _ is auf dem anderen computer, der dieses problem hat
<bennypr0fane_> k1l_ biste noch da?
<evil-work> halo
<bennypr0fane_> hallo
<evil-work> was geht ab?
<bennypr0fane_> offenkundig gar nix. Ich stecke fest
<evil-work> im stuhl?
<bennypr0fane_> nee, aufstehen geht noch
<bennypr0fane_> aber mein system liegt darnieder
<bennypr0fane_> lässt sich nicht mehr updaten
<evil-work> ^^ ja, sowas passiert bei einem verkrüppelten debian
<V155> evil-work: haha xD
<bekks> bennypr0fane_: Wie sehen deine kompletten Paketquellen aus?
<evil-work> bennypr0fane_: zeig mal, was meckert er denn?
<V155> third-party repos?
<bennypr0fane_> bekks, wie kann ich die am einfachsten pasten
<bekks> bennypr0fane_: In einem Pastebin.
<bennypr0fane_> na ich meine, woher
<bennypr0fane_> wie auflisten
<bennypr0fane_> ein guter befehl dafür?
<evil-work> cat?
<bennypr0fane_> habe jetzt mal das probiert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803153/
<bennypr0fane_> ziemlich lange liste
<evil-work> omg
<evil-work> ja
<evil-work> was sagt denn apt jetzt?
<bennypr0fane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803162/
<evil-work> schon mal probiert ne neue source list zu machen? http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<bennypr0fane_> nee. sieht gut aus, aber wenn ich eine Paketquelle vergesse von Zeug, dass ich installiert habe?
<bennypr0fane_> das bleibt dann immer veraltet...
<k1l_> bennypr0fane: du hast ja auch noch die webupd8t gnome3 sachen drin
<evil-work> ausmisten wär da sicher ne gute idee
<bennypr0fane> ja, denke auch
<bennypr0fane> aber eben, was , wenn... sieh oben
<evil-work> ich bin schon zu lange weg von debian wie ich grad merke, kann apt oder aptitude nicht auch pakete ohne repo anzeigen?
<evil-work> in meiner jetzige distro kann das der paketmanager
<bennypr0fane> habe es getan. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803187/
<bennypr0fane> welche distro hast du jetzt?
<bennypr0fane_> was passiert dann aber mit den ganzen Paketen, die dann ohne repo sind?
<k1l_> bennypr0fane: irgendwas passt da bei dir gar nicht. die fehlermeldung zeigt was an, was in der sources.list gar nicht steht.
<bennypr0fane_> wenn ich apt-get autoremove machen würde, dann würden die alle gelöscht, odeR?
<evil-work> bennypr0fane_: arch & crux
<k1l_> weil in der sources.list ist kein "independent" drin, was die fehlermeldung aber bemängelt.
<k1l_> also irgendwas stimmt da gewaltig nicht bei dir
<bennypr0fane> k1l_ du meinst in meiner alten liste oder der die ich zuletzt pastetet habe?
<k1l_> die ersten beiden pastes von dir
<k1l_> sicher, dass das die sources.list von dem rechner mit dem problem ist?
<bennypr0fane> ich paste die nochmal ohne den komischen befehl
<bennypr0fane> k1l_ tja, sehr peinlich: hier ist die richtige: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803197/
<bennypr0fane_> mann bin ich doof
<k1l_> tausch mal das independent gegen ein universe aus
<k1l_> bzw alle
<bennypr0fane> ok
<bennypr0fane> sieht dann so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803206/
<bennypr0fane> und jetzt?
<k1l_> dann nochmal das update fahren
<k1l_> und dann ppa-purge (was ja der eigentliche auftrag war. der fehler mit dem independent war ein ganz anderer und hätte früher schon auffallen müssen)
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-27
<evil-work> oder als root "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=4M"
<bennypr0fane> evil-work spinnste
<k1l_> den befehl nicht eingeben, der löscht die erste partition!
<bennypr0fane> k1l_ danke
<bennypr0fane> kenn ich zum glück
<bennypr0fane> was ist der für ein vollpfosten
<k1l_> hachja, die coolen arch user m(
<bennypr0fane> also ich hab da doppelte einträge in der liste. die mag das update nicht
<k1l_> inwiefern? zeig mal den output
<bennypr0fane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803219/
<k1l_> mal ein "sudo apt-get update" gemacht?
<bennypr0fane_> so ein arsch, der typ, echt. was denkt sich jemand bei sowas? 
<bennypr0fane_> das ist schon der output von dem update
<bennypr0fane> oh, ich seh grad, im hintergrund hat sich still und leise der aktualisierungen-dienst geöffnet
<bennypr0fane> soll ich den mal ausführen?
<ev1l-w0rk> das sollte in scherz sein
<derhil> "ein"
<bennypr0fane> arsch
<ev1l-w0rk> ihr seid vielleicht spießer
<derhil> "ein Arsch"?
<k1l_> ev1l-w0rk: mach deine scherze gerne in den arch support channeln, wenn es dort gang und gäbe ist hier nicht!
<ev1l-w0rk> den bann find ich jetzt übertrieben
<k1l_> lasst uns hier auf den ubuntu support konzentrieren :)
<derhil> Genau.
<bennypr0fane> @ev1l-w0rk sieh mal, es gibt leute, die im guten glauben, dass man ihnen hier hilft, den ratschlägen folgen. würde ich den dd befhel nicht kennen und hätte nicht schon öfter meine festplatte partitioniert etc. hätts leicht sein können, dass ich den gleich mal eingebe, weil ich hier den leuten allgemein vertraue.
<bennypr0fane> also wie gesagt, der aktualisierungen-dienst bietet einen stapel upgrades an, soll ich die mal ausführen?
<krytarik> bennypr0fane: Alle Einträge, die vorher "independent" waren und die du jetzt in "universe" geändert hast, sind jetzt zu viel - die einfach löschen, dann sollte es gehen.
<krytarik> bennypr0fane: Und mit dem Posten der falschen Sources hast du mich auch ganz schön verwirrt. :P
<bennypr0fane> sorry
<krytarik> Yup.
<zLouD> Hi
<zLouD> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen kann wenn Disk I/O mein System lahmlegt? Nutze ext3 als FS bisher
<NoiseFreak> moin so hat geklappt mit dem upgrade von 10.04 auf 12.04 Lubuntu 
<NoiseFreak> danke an die helfer
<zLouD> daku: 
<krytarik> zLouD: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<zLouD> krytarik: Hi, was soll ich damit?
<krytarik> "Disk I/O mein System lahmlegt"?
<zLouD> Ja?
<zLouD> lahm legen im Sinne von ausbremsen
<krytarik> Das ist offensichtlich ein Festplattenfehler.
<zLouD> Nein ist es nicht.
<krytarik> Wann kommt denn so eine Fehlermeldung?
<zLouD> Gar keine, mein System wird massiv ausgebremst sobald eine Anwendung wie z.B. der HoN Updater viel auf der Festplatte macht
<zLouD> Es beginnt in Openbox zu laggen sobald das läuft und ich den Desktop wechsel
<krytarik> Und wie kommst du dann auf "Disk I/O"?
<zLouD> Dabei läuft nur der Updater und URxvt/irssi
<zLouD> +tmux
<zLouD> krytarik: Der HoN Updater 
<krytarik> Der sagt das?
<zLouD> Nein, ich merke das das
<krytarik> zLouD: In jedem Fall solltest du trotzdem mal deine Festplatte überprüfen lassen.
<zLouD> Habe dir doch das Verhalten beschrieben sobald der Updater läuft
<zLouD> Gleiches passierte als der Path of Exile Installer Client das Spiel herunterladen wollte
<zLouD> Die Platte ist voll in Ordnung, die wird doch sowieso alle ~20 Mounts geprüft
<krytarik> Da wird aber kein Oberfächentest durchgeführt.
<krytarik> *Oberflächentest
<zLouD> Was für ein Oberflächtest denn?
<krytarik> Eine genaue hardwareseitige Überprüfung der Festplatte.
<zLouD> Wozu denn, die Hardware ist nicht defekt…
<krytarik> Aber wenn du meinst, dass es das auf gar keinen Fall sein kann, es sind -deine- Daten.
<zLouD> Meine Daten gehen doch nicht verloren oder so nur sobald viel auf der Festplatte geschrieben/gelesen wird bremmst das mein System aus
<zLouD> Das ist extrem unschön wenn ich dann selbst in irssi einen Scheiß Input-lag habe und nicht mal mehr sehe was ich schreibe während ich es schreibe
<krytarik> Wie gesagt.
<krytarik> Eindeutige Indikatoren.
<zLouD> Okay, was soll ich dann nutzen um die Platte zu prüfen?
<zLouD> Docht nicht etwa `badblocks`
<krytarik> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<krytarik> Ist auch unter dem zuerst geposteten Link zu finden.
<krytarik> Allerdings fehlt da anscheinend "fsck".
<zLouD> === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
<zLouD> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<krytarik> Hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<zLouD> fsck wird doch sowieso alle ~20 mounts erfolgreich ausgeführt
<krytarik> Aber wie gesagt, ohne Oberfläschentest.
<krytarik> *Oberflächentest - LOL
<zLouD> Was denn jetzt? Smart sagt dass alles okay ist und fsck wird auch immer ausgeführt ohne Probleme, was denn noch?
<zLouD> Die Platte ist nicht defekt.
<krytarik> Wow.
<BruceSato> morgen, ich hab ein Problem: hab von 12.10 auf 13.04 geupdated und jetzt fährt Unity net mehr hoch. 
<BruceSato> Woran kann das liegen?
<krytarik> Hast du schon den Grafiktreiber überprüft, d.h. wenn's ne Nvidia- oder ne neuere AMD-Grafik ist?
<BruceSato> is ne HD6670 von AMD
<BruceSato> und die treiber habsch installiert, hab ne Anleitung im Netz gefunden dafür
<krytarik> D.h., für die gibt's noch proprietären Treibersupport?
<krytarik> Hoffentlich nicht manuell von der Website?
<k1l> wenn der treiber manuell installiert wurde, dann kann es sein, dass du den nach jedem kernel update wieder neu installieren musst.
<BruceSato> hatte mir den 13.4 von dort geholt
<BruceSato> http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<k1l> und guck mal ob die passenden kernel header installiert hast
<k1l> BruceSato: ja dann installier den nochmal. gab ja einen neuen kernel
<krytarik> Hehe. :P
<BruceSato> ok, werd ich mal testen
<BruceSato> danke für den tipp
<brucesato> Ubuntu sagt ich hätte die header nicht installiert. Hab die aber drauf. Was nun?
<k1l> was sagt uname -a?
<brucesato> Linux Mainframe 3.80.19-generix #30-Ubuntu Smp Wed May 1 16:36:13
<brucesato> Generic ... vertippt
<brucesato> Tippe via Handy irc
<k1l> sudo apt-get install linux-headers linux-headers-3.8.0-19 linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic
<k1l> wenn du glück hast, dann baut er das modul für den fglrx treiber sobald die headerfiles passen
<brucesato> Er Upgradet grad auf 3.8.0.25
<k1l> dann entsprechend die header files (wenn sie fehlen)
<brucesato> Selbe Fehlermeldung trotz header installiert
<k1l> installiere mal pastebinit und nutze das mal zum hochladen der entspr- logdateien
<k1l> pastebinit /var/log/apt (z.b.)
<brucesato> Ich hab jetzt das fglrx paket manuell installiert nun bootet er in unity rein
<brucesato> Aber er zeigt nix ausser der Arbeitsfläche an
<k1l> wenn möglich solltest du mit dem fglrx aus den ubuntu quellen fahren. so erhälst du nicht nur automatische updates sondern es ist auch auf das ubuntu setup abgestimmt
<brucesato> Hab sudo apt-get install fglrx eingegeben
<k1l> jo
<brucesato> Aber wie gesagt: unity iss leer bei mir, kam meldung dass er flash nicht runterladen konnte
<dAnjou> woran könnte es liegen, dass mir ps statt meinem nutzername meine nutzerid anzeigt? also statt danjou eben 1000
<dadrc> usernamen werden eigentlich erst ab 8 zeichen zu UIDs
<dadrc> Eventuell PS_FORMAT auf irgendwas komisches gesetzt?
<erde> hallo zusammen
<erde> wenn ich checken will was eine eingehende verbindung ist, wo, bzw wie kann ich das sehen. also netstat ist zu unübersichtlich
<erde> gibts da was, wo man alles etwas geordnet hat?
<erde> möglicherweise sogar grafisch angezeigt
<LetoThe2nd> naja das wären ohnehin nur frontends zu netstat - welches nur dann "unübersichtlich" ist, wenn man ihm halt nicht sagt was man genau haben will
<dadrc> iftop \o/
<erde> klar, aber kenne ja die ganzen syntax nicht
<koegs> nethogs <3
<LetoThe2nd> erde: kann man lernen(nachlesen) respektive einfach grep auf die ausgabe von netstat loslassen :)
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: das ist aba auch ned "grafisch" :((((
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: und nur TCP...bäh.
<erde> hmm, dann werd ich mich wohl in netstat einlesen
<koegs> ansonsten gibt es diese schöne seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring
<LetoThe2nd> ich mein, wenn mich z.b. nur ein bestimmter port interessiert: netstat -tulpen | grep $PORTNUMMER
<LetoThe2nd> fertig - weiss jetzt nicht was da so unübersichtlich oder schwierig ist.
<erde> weiß ja nichtmal auf welchem port die verbindung rein kommt
<erde> das muss ich ja erstmal wissen
<LetoThe2nd> erde: jein - denn wenn da auf dem port keiner wartet wird sie ohnehin abgelhnt und das thema ist durch ;)
<LetoThe2nd> erde: ergo ist eigentlich nur interessant welche port denn offen sind und wer sie aufgemacht hat
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: oder siehst du das anders? ist ja eher dein fachgebiet, glaub ich
<erde> aber wie gesagt, wenns da nichts vernünftiges grafisches gibt, les ich mich bei netstat ein
<erde> klar
<erde> das ist richtig
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: ist schon richtig, wo kein lauscher, da verworfen
<erde> schein ja wirklich relativ einfach zu sein. obwohl der befehl grep $port nicht in der wiki steht
<erde> woran kann ich jetzt sehen welcher eintreg einkommend ist?
<ole`01> erde, mit sudo netstat -tulpen lässt du dir alle offenen Ports anzeigen und die dahinterstehenden Daemons/Programme
<julezzz> Hallo! Ich habe in unity beim start nach dem start immer ein englisches/amerikanisches Tatstaturlayout eingestellt. Auf den virtuellen Konsolen ist es korrekt Deutsch. In einem Terminal muss ich immer "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" ausführen, damit ich in Unity deutsches Tastenlayout bekomme
<julezzz> Im Einstellungsdialog unter "Tasten" ist nur "Deutsch ohne Akzentzeichen" vorhanden
<julezzz> weiß jemand Rat, wo ich in Unity da ein schräubchen drehen muss oder wie ich das rausbekomme? Hab das Deutsche Tastaturlayout auch schon als Kernelparameter eingetragen
<krytarik> julezzz: Stell sicher, dass auf dem Anmeldebildschirm auch Deutsch ausgewählt ist.
<julezzz> cool ... ich habe "automatische anmeldung" aktiviert. Wenn ich mich nach dem start abmelde, stimmt das Tastaturlayout auch in Unity, aber in den anmeldeinformationen ist als Sprache für den Benutzer auch "Deutsch (Deutschland) eingetragen, obwohl es da mehrere zur Auswahl gibt
<julezzz> also genau 2 gleiche Einträge...ich probier's jetzt grad mit dem andern...
<krytarik> julezzz: Du kannst auch mal manuell die Einstellungen in deiner "~/.dmrc" überprüfen.
<julezzz> die sieht so aus:
<julezzz> [leerzeile]
<julezzz> [Desktop]
<julezzz> Session=ubuntu
<krytarik> julezzz: Das wars schon?
<julezzz> jap
<krytarik> julezzz: Sek., ich versuch mal ne Beispielkonfig. für Deutsch zu finden.
<krytarik> julezzz: Hier z.B., aber "Session" lässt du so natürlich drin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121474/permanently-change-keyboard-layout
<julezzz> thx, ich versuch's mal
<krytarik> julezzz: Beachte, dass dort zwischen "de" und "nodeadkeys" ein Tabsprung ist.
<julezzz> arghs
<krytarik> julezzz: Und das stimmt auch mit deinem vorher genannten Tastaturlayout überein.
<julezzz> jap
<julezzz> soll ich das gleiche auch mal in die lightdm.conf reinschreiben?
<julezzz> krytarik: hat nix gebracht
<krytarik> julezzz: Aber du sagst, es ist nur falsch nach nem Autologin, ja?
<krytarik> julezzz: Ich bin grade hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1019314
<imox> die aktuellen drucker sind die in einer datei gespeichert?
<julezzz> genau. wenn ich mich abmelde und mit dem gleichen user anmelde, funktioniert's. Übrigens schon bei der passworteingabe, da ich ein sonderzeichen im pw habe, das unterschiedlich gemappt ist bei de und us
<krytarik> julezzz: Der gepostete Bugreport ist eigentlich über die Sprache, aber die stimmt bei dir immer, oder?
<duelle> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gern einen alten Laptop als Experiment zu einer Art Router umfunktionieren. Mit dhcp, NAT und dns. Bis auf DNS klappt das auch ganz gut. Innerhalb meines Netzes können die namen zwar aufgelöst aber nicht mit Ping "gepingt" werden. (Ubuntu 12.04.2)
<julezzz> ja
<krytarik> julezzz: Ich bin im Moment hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/915468
<julezzz> ja, den launchpad bug hab ich auch schon entdeckt...wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine :D aber die workarounds funktionieren irgendwie alle nicht bei mir...Language=e_DE.UTF-8 ist doch richtig oder?
<julezzz> sorry, de_DE.UTF-8
<krytarik> Das ist die Spracheinstellung, nicht das Tastaturlayout.
<julezzz> ok, verstanden - aber es gehört ja zusammen, nicht war? als Layout ist de|tab>nodeadkeys eingetragen
<julezzz> hmmm...habe gerade die LANGUAGE-Env-Variable gefunden...da steht "LANGUAGE=de_DE:en" ...würde sagen, das ist komisch, oder?
<krytarik> julezzz: Nö, nicht wirklich, ich hab z.B. auch 'n deutsches Tastaturlayout eingestellt (dasselbe wie du), aber sonst ist mein System komplett in Englisch.
<julezzz> krytarik: das habe ich auf meinem xubuntu.lappi auch so...keine probleme...es geht hier um meinen htpc, auf dem unity läuft und das komplett in deutsch sein soll
<julezzz> von anfang an ;-)
<flattyre> hi
<krytarik> julezzz: Bzgl. deiner "LANGUAGE=de_DE:en"-Einstellung, das ":en" - d.h. generisches Englisch - ist offenbar als Fallback eingestellt; siehe hier: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Locale#Setting_fallback_locales
<julezzz> die .bashrc hat aber nix mit dem unity-tastaturlayout zu tun, oder? in dem wiki-artikel geht's ja lediglich darum, die locale benutzerspezifisch umzusetzen
<julezzz> anders: in welchem skript während dem boot wird die Variable LANGUAGE gesetzt
<julezzz> mal sehen ob's /ect/environment ist...
<julezzz> nope
<Guest8506> hallo ich benutze ubuntu 10.04 mit gnome 2.30.2 und würde gerne die icons im hauptmenue entfernen !?
<jokrebel> Guest8506: 10.04 als Desktopversion?
<Guest8506> jokrebel, ja
<jokrebel> Guest8506: Du weist, dass da der support seit Mai eingestellt ist?
<Guest8506> jokrebel, ja
<Guest8506> jokrebel, ich weiß
<Guest8506> jokrebel, muss ich das gnome-panel selber kompilieren um das hinzubekommen ?
<jokrebel> Guest8506: Dann möchte ich hiermit trotzdem nochmals dringend dazu raten auf zB. die nächste LTS-Version 12.04 up-zu-graden. Du wirst keine Sicherheitsfixes mehr erhalten mit Deiner End-of-life-Version. Und Du wirst auch hier im Kanal nur schwer jemanden finden der das noch supporten will.
<Guest8506> na danke trotzdem für die schnelle wenn auch nicht hilfreiche antwort !
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<destiny1> kennt sich wer mit proxy server/squid aus? möchte über mein tablet auf localhost auf meinem rechner zugreifen
<evil-work> destiny1: warum nicht einfach ssh
<destiny1> evil-work: unter squidman for mac geht das ratzfatz, bei ubuntu kann ich schon wieder mit dem terminal hantieren
<evil-work> was willst du, willst du über ubuntu in netz gehen, auf ubuntu zugreifen in ner bash oder willst du auf einen partition zugreifen, oder soll squid cachen?
<evil-work> gibt ja mehrere möglichkeiten
<evil-work> :-)
<destiny1> evil-work: wie schon beschrieben, will ich auf localhost zugreifen. hab auf meinem rechner mehrere vhost konfiguriert (wordpress installationen, etc.). diese will ich nun von smartphones und tablets aus erreichen. sodass ich im hinblick auf responsive design, mobile entwicklung am gerät selbst agieren kann
<mrkramps> destiny1, was localhost ist, weißt du schon, oder?
<destiny1> evil-work: ich komme mit den mehr als 5k zeilen in der squid.conf nicht zurecht :D
<destiny1> mrkramps: ja
<mrkramps> gut, dann willst du darauf nämlich _nicht_ zugreifen
<destiny1> mrkramps: man kann es auslegen wie man will, je nachdem was du unter zugreifen verstehst
<mrkramps> du möchtest mit einem mobilen gerät im netzwerk auf den webserver deines desktoprechners zugreifen
<bekks> gut 98% der 5000 Zeilen sind KOmmentare, die erklären, was die anderen 2% tun. :)
<destiny1> mrkramps: wie ich geschrieben habe, ja ;)
<mrkramps> um deine webseite auf einem mobilen gerät prüfen zu können
<destiny1> genau
<bekks> destiny1: Du hast was ganz anderes geschrieben ;)
<destiny1> bekks: ich denke das was ich geschrieben habe hat man versttanden
<mrkramps> destiny1, nein hat man nicht - ich habe es nur erfolgreich erraten -.-
<bekks> Ich denke nicht. Aber nun ist ja klar, was du wirklich gemeint hast.
<destiny1> mrkramps: was verstehst du denn unter vhost? vlt. vorher mal den ganzen satz lesen ;)
<bekks> "möchte über mein tablet auf localhost auf meinem rechner zugreifen".
<bekks> Das kann so ziemlich alles bedeuten. Aber um das zu tun, was du möchtest, brauchst du kein squid.
<destiny1>  ich hab es auf meinem macbook so hinbekommen. sicher gibt es auch andere lösungen. imho bin ich mit dieser recht zufrieden :D
<mrkramps> ich bin jetzt kein experte für diese materie, aber wenn die vhosts entsprechend eingerichtet sind, sollte man auf deren URL im netzwerk zugreifen können
<mrkramps> mit einem browser, ohne weitere hilfsmittel
<bekks> vhost auf die IP des Rechners statt auf 127.0.0.1 konfigueieren und los gehts.
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-28
<BruceSato> morgen, ich hab mal wieder ne Frage: wenn ich mein installiertes Ubuntu loeschen und neu installieren will, kann ich das ueber den Livestick machen_
<BruceSato> ?
<bunyip> ja
<BruceSato> mein Unity funzt nach dem Update auf raring ringtail net mehr, deshalb will ich es loswerden und neu installieren.
<k1l_> du könntest auch gucken warum es nicht mehr geht
<bunyip> ich benutze ein xubuntu, aber dein problem lässt sich vemutlich auch ohne neuinstallation regeln
<BruceSato> k1l, du hast schon gestern versucht mir zu helfen
<BruceSato> hat leider alles nix gebracht
<k1l_> am einfachsten ist meist das unity (oder die compiz einstellungen) zurückzusetzen.
<k1l_> vlt hängt da nur ein theme oder eine persönliche einstellung quer
<BruceSato> wie kann man denn Unity resetten?
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Unity-zuruecksetzen
<bunyip> schon einen neuen user angelegt? ist das problem dann noch da?
<k1l_> jo, damit könnte man gegentesten ob es an deinem user oder dem system liegt
<BruceSato> ich werd erstmal schauen, ob sich unity resetten lässt
<BruceSato> sollte es net klappen, komm ich wieder ^
<BruceSato> hab ja den livestick, iss nur nen reboot weit weg, der chat
<BruceSato> bis gleich
<Brucesato> Compiz arbeitet noch ...
<Brucesato> error: the Reset option iss now deprecated
<Brucesato> Anscheinend lässt sich unity nicht mehr resetten
<BruceSato> ich werds wohl mal versuchen mit dem installer neu zu installieren
<BruceSato> webe k1l
<BruceSato> neuinstallation wird durchgeführt
<soc> hallo
<soc> habe ubuntu 13.04 und versuche gerade dual-monitor-support für zwei monitore (DVI + VGA) einzurichten
<soc> GPU ist eine Nvidia 8500GT, treiber ist nouveau
<winkramps> soc: und was ist das problem?
<soc> xrandr-ausgabe ist: http://pastebin.com/MLpQbyyY
<soc> ich bin in den xfce4-settings-manager gegangen und habe das 2. display aktiviert
<soc> hat auch prima funktioniert, aber ich finde keine option, wie ich das vom “spiegeln” auf “erweitern” umstellen kann
<soc> ich hab also im moment 2 displays, die das gleiche anzeigen
<soc> stattdessen hätte ich gerne eine große fläche, die sich über beide displays erstreckt
<winkramps> xfce unterstützt das meines wissens nicht - also dessen display settings
<sdx23> soc: schau dir mal arandr an.
<winkramps> soc: du kannst als grafischen dialog alternativ ARandR verwenden
<winkramps> ok, sind wa uns schon einig ^^
<winkramps> ansonsten über befehlszeile mit XRandR
<soc> ah ok
<winkramps> ein einfaches 'xrandr --auto' kann schon genügen
<soc> hab ich versucht, das hat nichts getan
<sdx23> ehr xrandr --output VGA-1 --left-of DVI-1 --auto
<winkramps> auto klappt wohl nicht, weil das im xfce einstellungsdialog schon gesetzt wurde
<soc> ah cool
<soc> das hat was getar
<soc> muss grade mal noch an der richtigen anordungn feilen
<soc> coool
<soc> es funktioniert!
<winkramps> sdx23: jetzt haste jemanden  schon vor dem mittagessen glücklich gemacht ^^
<soc> danke an alle die geholfen haben!
<winkramps> gerne
<soc> muss ich irgendetwas machen, damit er sich das merkt?
<soc> z. b. nach einem neustart?
<winkramps> soc: den befehl in den autostart legen sollte eigentlich funktionieren
<soc> ah ok
<winkramps> soc: ich recherchier das eben nochmal für dich
<sdx23> winkramps: Essen wird überbewertet :)
<dadrc> lightdm session setup skript
<winkramps> soc: entweder was dadrc sagt, damit xrandr direkt mit dem display manager ausgeführt wird, oder ein bash script im xfce autostart, dann wird xrandr beim sitzungsstart ausgeführt
<winkramps> der befehl direkt funktioniert nicht
<winkramps> alternativ natürlich die variante über xorg.conf
<soc> ah danke
<soc> winkramps, dadrc: danke!
<BruceSato> Hiho, nach der neuinstallation von ubuntu bekomm ich direkt ne kernel panic. Wie kann das passieren?
<winkramps> böse hardware, beledigte software? welches ubuntu, was für hardware?
<winkramps> hast du die genaue fehlermeldung?
<BruceSato> 13.04, er schreibt, er kann keinen init-befehl übermitteln
<BruceSato> für genauere Fehlermeldung müsste ich jetzt den PC nochmal neustarten, hab nur einen Rechner, und bin grad unter win 8 online (parallel-installiert)
<BruceSato> kernel panic - not syncing no init found. try passing init= option to kernel
<ppq> BruceSato: hast du mal die cd auf fehler checken lassen? das steht zur auswahl, wenn du davon bootest
<BruceSato> so sah das circa bei mir aus
<winkramps> scheinen einige probleme mit 13.04 gehabt zu haben
<BruceSato> die iso habsch gestern runtergeladen und installiert
<BruceSato> unwahrscheinlich, dass der stick fehlerhaft ist
<winkramps> BruceSato: hast du die updates während der installation gefahren?
<ppq> BruceSato: es kommt recht häufig vor, dass beim download oder beim übertragen auf den stick etwas schiefgeht
<BruceSato> ne, hab keine updates während der install runterladen lassen
<ppq> BruceSato: der fehlercheck geht natürlich auch vom stick
<BruceSato> nachm neustart kam ewig nix (lila-schwarzer bildschirm ohne ubuntu-schrift) dann nochmal neugestartet, dann kernel-panic
<winkramps> BruceSato: probiere die installation erneut und lass diesmal die updates laufen
<BruceSato> hatte ich vorher gemacht ^^
<BruceSato> gleiches problem
<winkramps> hm, ich find dazu im moment auch nur offene bug reports
<BruceSato> ich mein, ich hatte ja vorher das upgrade auf 13.04 von 12.10 gemacht, und da hat unity gar nix mehr gemacht, leere Arbeitsfläche und sowas
<BruceSato> deshalb neuinstalliert
<winkramps> BruceSato: das ist mir auch passiert
<winkramps> aber da war kein kernel panic, weil er updates für 13.04 schon drin waren
<winkramps> *hatte
<BruceSato> hmm, hatte ich aber wie gesagt auch nach der install mit updates
<winkramps> kannst du noch einen älteren kernel auswählen?
<winkramps> BruceSato: also im GRUB2 Auswahlmenü?
<BruceSato> nein
<BruceSato> da iss nur einer drin
<BruceSato> und sobald ich da was starte, iss die tastatur auch tot, keine maus, kein festplattenbetrieb etc. pp
<winkramps> BruceSato: sry, fällt mir gerade auch nichts zu ein
<BruceSato> bin kurz davor, ubuntu wieder von der platte zu werfen
<winkramps> BruceSato: lief denn die liveCD?
<winkramps> bzw. lief das live oder hast du mit alternate installiert?
<dadrc> Gab mal das Problem, dass update-initramfs ein Link auf /bin/true war
<BruceSato> live-stick lief
<dadrc> Live-CD booten, Link fixen, neues initramfs erstellen, alles wieder gut.
<BruceSato> hab vom livestick installiert
<dadrc> CD, Stick, egal
<BruceSato> ich boote mal auf den livestick, komme gleich unter gleichem namem wieder in den channel
<BruceSato> sorry, hatte grad noch telefon
<dadrc> Live-System? Mount mal deine Festplatte und mach ein `ls -l` auf das update-initramfs darauf
<BruceSato> ja, bin im live-system
<BruceSato> kannst du mich da schritt für schritt durchlotsen? bin umsteiger von linux
<BruceSato> von windows aus
<BruceSato> eingebunden hab ich sie unter /media/ubuntu
<winkramps> strg+alt+t (terminal starten)
<winkramps> cd /media/ubuntu
<BruceSato> ok, soweit bin ich
<winkramps> ls -l update-initramfs
<winkramps> und die ausgabe davon bitte
<BruceSato> Zugriff auf update-initramfs nicht möglich: Datei oder vz nicht gefunden
<dadrc> liegt in usr/sbin
<dadrc> also `ls -l usr/sbin/update-initramfs`, wenn du in /media/ubuntu bis
<dadrc> t
<winkramps> ah, sry
<BruceSato> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9164 Jun  1  2012 usr/sbin/update-initramfs
<BruceSato> das iss die ausgabe
<dadrc> Ok, dann ist es nicht der Bug mit true
<BruceSato> hmm
<BruceSato> soll ich vllt das live-linux auf dem stick erst updaten, dann installieren?
<dadrc> nö, bringt nichts.
<BruceSato> errors auffem stick können es doch eigentlich auch net sein, denn das live-system funzt komplett
<dadrc> BruceSato, pack mal bitte die Ausgabe von `ls -l /media/ubuntu/boot/` in einen Pastebin und gib uns denen
<dadrc> *den
<BruceSato> paste:415107:boot
<BruceSato> weiss net, wie ich das verlinken kann
<BruceSato> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415107/
<BruceSato> vllt. so
<rednet> mein lsppi findt rf nicht ?sudo modprobe rf bcma brcmsmac
<rednet> lapptop nicht lsppi
<koegs> der rest macht auch nicht viel sinn :D
<OCP001> BruceSato: Wenn das wirklich alles ist, was in deinem /boot liegt,dir fehlen sowohl Kernel als auch die initrd
<OCP001> fehlen dir*
<BruceSato> das ist alles was drinsteht
<OCP001> dann wurde aus irgendeinem Grund das linux-image-* Paket nicht installiert
<BruceSato> bin kurz afk
<dadrc> chrooten, kernel installieren
<OCP001> sollte unter /boot nicht auch ein grub-Verzeichnis liegen?
<dadrc> jo
<OCP001> davon ist in dem Pastebin nämlich auch nichts zu sehen
<dadrc> aber update-grub sollte ja nach 'ner Kernelinstallation automatisch laufen und die Configs da generieren
<OCP001> ah, ok
<BruceSato> unter boot liegt ein grub2
<BruceSato> bzw. grub
<BruceSato> chroot lässt er mich net machn im terminal: nicht erlaubt
<BruceSato> ah jetzt
<BruceSato> nen kernel lässt er mich net installieren
<dadrc> BruceSato, du musst vorher noch ein paar Dinge vorbereiten, damit das geht
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD#Einrichtung
<BruceSato> okay, die schritte hab ich alle ausgeführt
<BruceSato> jetzt funzt sudo apt-get update, soll ich jetzt auch sudo apt-get upgrade machen?
<dadrc> erstmal solltest du 'nen Kernel installieren
<BruceSato> wollte er beim update machen vorhin
<BruceSato> upgrade mein ich
<dadrc> na dann
<dadrc> ja
<winkramps> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<winkramps> kernel werden beim upgrade sonst zurückgehalten
<BruceSato> läuft
<BruceSato> das kann jetzt etwas dauern, wobei ich über kabel internet (32000) angeschlossen bin
<rednet> linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-34 wie istalliere ich das
<winkramps> sudo apt-get install PAKETNAME
<BruceSato> was anderes wäre mir auch net eingefallen ^
<winkramps> !Paketinstallation > rednet 
<rednet> ja da steht aber nur der Kernel ab 3.2
<winkramps> die backports modules sind abhängig von deiner verwendeten kernel version
<winkramps> !Pakete_installieren > rednet 
<BruceSato> wenn der bei mir fertig ist mit der installation der upgrades, komm ich nochmal und sag bescheid, ob es gefunzt hat
<winkramps> ok, geht im moment wohl nicht
<dadrc> Bot ist nicht da
<BruceSato> auch ein bot braucht mal urlaub
<BruceSato> so, der scheint fertisch zu sein, ich reboote mal
<dadrc> rednet, wie kommst du denn darauf, dass du das Paket da brauchst?
<BruceSato> drückt mir mal die daumen ^^
<rednet> weil mein wlan schlecht funzt :Es steht geschrieben das der bcma probleme macht und mann solte einige module  oder das richtige dazuladen
<dadrc> 12.04?
<rednet> genau
<rednet> der rooter scheidet defenitiv aus
<dadrc> Und -backports hast du an?
<rednet> ja das versuche ich hab aber keine ahnung
<BruceSato> es hat geklappt, danke euch
<dadrc> rednet, machst die softwarequellen-einstellungen auf und setzt den Haken bei precise-backports
<dadrc> dann lädst du die paketlisten neu und installierst " linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-generic "
<BruceSato> echt gut, dass es so hilfsbereite leute wie hier gibt
<BruceSato> soll ich eigentlich für meinen amd-grafikadapter das fglrx installieren oder beim treiber von ubuntu bleiben?
<rednet> peinlich aber wo ist sofwarequellen in synaptik?
<OCP001> Kommt darauf an, was du mit der Grafikkarte machen willst. Für die 'normalen' Desktop-Effekte reicht der Treiber von Ubuntu völlig aus.
<OCP001> Für Spiele oder andere 3D-Anwendungen würde ich den AMD-Treiber empfehlen.
<BruceSato> ich bin ein PC-Gamer
<BruceSato> deshalb bleibt auch windows 8 parallel installiert
<OCP001> Dann fglrx.
<OCP001> Benutzt du unter Windows Steam?
<BruceSato> wer nicht? ^
<OCP001> Steam gibt es jetzt auch nativ für Linux.
<BruceSato> ich weiss, kommt nach dem fglrx
<BruceSato> erst die treiber, dann das zockerische
<OCP001> Und Spiele, die du schon gekauft hast, kannst du (sofern es eine Linuxversion gibt) ohne Extrakosten herunterladen.
<BruceSato> ich reboote nochmal, wegen fglrx
<dadrc> rednet, Einstellungen → Paketquellen (glaub ich, gerade nur Englisch hier)
<BruceSato> hmm, obwohl ich ne amd-karte hab, behauptet der, unsupported hardware
<OCP001> Wie alt ist denn die Karte? Ältere fallen bei AMD sehr schnell aus dem Support raus, soweit ich weiß. Der fglrx unterstützt die dann nicht mehr.
<BruceSato> hd 6670
<BruceSato> net so alt
<BruceSato> wobei der catalyst im fglrx auch schon älter ist
<BruceSato> soll ich mir den prop-treiber von der amd-page ziehen?
<OCP001> empfohlen wird immer der aus den Ubuntu-Quellen.
<BruceSato> okay, dann bleib ich bei dem 
<OCP001> wie hast du den Treiber denn installiert?
<OCP001> über System/Systemverwaltung/zusätzliche Treiber?
<BruceSato> apt-get install fglrx
<BruceSato> mit sudo natürlich
<OCP001> versuchs mal über die GUI, was die anbietet
<BruceSato> videotreiber für amd-grafikkarten von fglrx werden verwendet sagt der. ich könnte aber auch den von fglrx-updates verwenden
<OCP001> na, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung.
<OCP001> Wo kam denn die Meldung 'unsupported hardware'?
<BruceSato> unten rechts im unity
<BruceSato> dauerhaftes wasserzeichen
<BruceSato> was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen treiber fglrx und fglrx-updates?
<OCP001> kannst du mal ein Pastebin von fglrxinfo machen, bitte?
<OCP001> -updates ist einfach nur neuer
<BruceSato> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415112/
<OCP001> sieht gut aus
<BruceSato> gibts denn sowas wie nen 3d-Test?
<OCP001> glxgears
<BruceSato> dann installier ich die hilfsmittel mal via software-center
<BruceSato> hmm der installiert jetzt seit fast 5 minuten
<OCP001> wer weiß, was noch alles an Abhängigkeiten daran hängt
<BruceSato> oder er hängt sich auf
<BruceSato> k1l es läuft ^^
<chris_> hallo
<jokrebel> namd
<chris_> ich möchte gerne mit record my desktop ein video machen wo ich ein video kommentiere. wie kann ich das einstellen, das ich den wiedergebenen sound des videos aufnehmen kann?
<chris_> das micro funktioniert
<chris_> aber der ton leider nicht
<chris_> hab in den soundoptionen auch schon großzügig herum experimentiert
<jokrebel> chris_: " das micro funktioniert" heißt genau was? Unter anderem OS? An anderem PC? Stereoanlage? 
<chris_> ähhm, ja =). der ton wird aufgenommen von rec. my desk.
<chris_> aber wenn ich neben bei ein video lafen habe
<chris_> wird der ton nicht aufgenommen
<chris_> also rec. my desk. sollte 2 eingänge aufnehmen
<chris_> oder wie das auch immer gehandelt werden kann
<chris_> mein gesprochenes wird aufgenommen
<chris_> der ton vom video nicht
<chris_> das im hintergrund läuft
<chris_> jokrebel: kannste nun nachvollziehen was ich meine?
<rednet> wie ist das möglich das ich bei einem neuen wlantreiber den rooter neustarten muss
<chris_> sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen. sind doch unabhängig
<chris_> kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie ich das von der soundkarte wiedergebene mitrecordMyDesktop aufnehmen kann?
<chris_> meine daten dazu wären hw:0,0
<chris_> komme nicht mehr weiter
<chris_> card: 0 device: 0
<dreamon> Ich hab auf Ubuntu xfce installiert. Würde das xfce jetzt gerne wieder in der Standard-Einstellung haben. Was muß ich dazu machen. Ich hab das vor jahren mal gemacht. Und das sieht ziemlich vermurkst aus.
<dAnjou> dreamon: damit kannste mal anfangen http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<dAnjou> und wie immer: denken vorm tippen
<chris_> Ich habe eben mit pavucontrol experementiert. wie mache ich das, das ich 2 ALSA Capture zusammen legen kann ???
<chris_> Monitor of internes audio analog-sterio und logitech headset analog mono
<hrnz> Hallo
<evil-god> hallo hrnz
<evil-god> hrnz: wie kann ich dir helfen?
<hrnz> evil-god: tu einfach so als wuerde ich nicht existieren
<evil-god> okay, dann  noch viel glück weiterhin, hrnz
<hrnz> Das werde ich brauchen
<jokrebel> ?
<hrnz> Hallo jokrebel 
<jokrebel> hrnz: Hi. Aber wenn Du keine Hilfe brauchst nutze für Smalltalk bitte lieber #ubuntu-de-offtopic - Danke
<evil-god> genau hrnz, darauf wollte ich dich auch noch hinweisen, hier is nur platz für support, also troll hier herum!
<hrnz> evil-god: was soll das jetzt heißen?
<jokrebel> könnt ihr das bitte nach nebenan verlegen… :-/
<evil-god> hrnz: wenn du ein problem mit mir hast, können wir das gerne im query klären. aber hier is kein platz für sowas
<hrnz> evil-god: wenn ich ein problem mit dir haette, wuerde ich dich einfach ignorieren
<evil-god> jokrebel: verständlich, aber diese arch-user sind so
<hrnz> uh, ihr scheint offtopic echt zu hassen :/
<Fuchs> hrnz / evil-god: lasst es einfach. 
<hrnz> Fuchs: ich hab gar nichts gemacht, ich wollte eigentlich nur zuschauen :/
<Fuchs> hrnz: ich dachte wir haetten das damals bei der cloak besprochen. 
<Fuchs> mhm. 
<Fuchs> Speil bitte sonstwo, danke :) 
<Fuchs> *spiel
<evil-god> Fuchs: ich hab ihn nur hingewiesen, er soll hier das offtopic sein lassen
<Fuchs> evil-god: Du weisst das ich drueben mitlese und mitgelesen habe, und ihr seid schon mal deswegen hier gewesen. Auch an Dich: spielt einfach woanders. 
<evil-god> Fuchs: aye aye
<Fuchs> danke :) 
<Fuchs> (woanders: nicht auf diesem Netzwerk) 
<wlan222> Hallöchen
<wlan222> Ist da jemand ?
<jokrebel> ganze 2 Minuten Geduld - super
<nevchen> kurzer auftritt von wlan222 ;)
<ubuntujoe> Hey, hab hier nen ram-riegel gefunden beim aufräumen...da steht drauf 1Rx8 DDR2 SDRAM... kann man irgendwie auslesen welche rams mein pc verwendet? Will gern wissen ob der passt ohne den rechner aufzuschrauben
<hrnz> dmidecode
<jokrebel> ubuntujoe: Das hat aber nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun, sorry.
<jokrebel> hrnz: Bitte?
<ubuntujoe> Mot was hat es dann zu tun? Ich frage nach nem befehl für ein terminal
<ppq> ubuntujoe: tipp im terminal 'dmidecode -s baseboard-product-name', dann kannst du recherchieren was genau dein board unterstützt, wie viele slots es hat etc.
<ppq> ubuntujoe: dmidecode zeigt zwar auch direkt die ram-slots samt belegung an, das ist aber manchmal fehlerhaft
<jokrebel> ubuntujoe: Es gibt unter Ubuntu zB. "hwinfo" um über die verbaute Hardware was rauszufinden. Ob aber in Deinen Rechner ein DDR2-RAM-modul passt hat trotzdem nichts mit Ubuntu-Support (Problem Hilfe) zu tun.
<hrnz> jokrebel: wo ist denn bei jedem satz offtopic schreien ontopic?
<ubuntujoe> Danke für dmidecode :)
<ubuntujoe> Man hat mich in der bedienung von ubuntu unterstützt. =ubuntu-support
<ubuntujoe> Naja egal..
<Walter> 7list
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<xperia> hallo. brauche hilfe bei einer e-Sata SSD Festplatte in Ubuntu. lsscsi zeit die neue SSD wunderbar im System mit dem Hersteller namen unter /dev/sdb an. Ich habe sie auch schon mit gparted partitioniert und mit ext4 formatiert. Einzig beim einhängen gibt es Problem. Dmseg sagt mir Sata Link Down asu einem unbestimmten Grund. Kann mir jemand helfen beim Einhängen der neuen SSD Hard Disk in...
<xperia> ...Ubuntu? Im moment bin ich Ratlos was ich tun sollte!
<xperia>  
<bekks> dmesg angucken, was mit dem sata link los ist.
<xperia> bekks: danke für den tip. es kommt recht häufig die Fehler Meldung "ext4 group descriptors corrupted" werde mal neu partitionieren mit einem anderem format. Weiss jemand welches Format am besten ist für eine SSD ist?
<bekks> Du brauchst nicht neu zu partitionieren. Das ist kein Windows.
<bekks> Mach ein fsck.ext4
<xperia> okay werde ich mal machen denke aber das wird mir die ganze nacht nehmen. Ein bisschen entäuscht das meine SSD solche problem mit Linux gerade am Anfang hat hmmmm
<bekks> Wieso sollte es?
<bekks> Das dauert wenige Minuten.
<xperia> ist ziemlich eine grosse und so ein fsck daurt doch eine weile oder nicht?
<bekks> Das dauert wenige Minuten.
<bekks> Das ist eine SSD, kein Plattenspieler.
<xperia> ahhh okay dann ist es ja halb so schlimm
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-29
<x42> tach
<ThorstenKortmann> Hallo und einen guten Morgen. Ich habe ein Programm als deb Paket verpackt und via reprepro ein privates Repository erstellt. Funktioniert alles. Einzig, im Software-Center kommt als Icon nur die "schöne" Kiste. Wie bekomme ich dort ein eigenes Icon hin ?
<hurzz> hi, ich habe den starter so eingestellt, dass er sich automatisch ausblendet. wenn ich jedoch an die linke kante fahre kommt der oft nicht heraus - aus seinem versteck? 
<hurzz> mach ich da was falsch?
<ppq> ThorstenKortmann: probier's mal mit icon="/pfad/zum/icon.png" in der debian/menu. siehe doku: http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/debianpaketeerstellen.html
<ThorstenKortmann> ppq: Ist dort enthalten, es geht nicht um das Desktop Icon. Ich meine das Icon im Software-Center "vor" der Installation des Paketes.
<neXyon> hi, kennt jemand eine software zum zusammenstellen von fotos zu einer collage als bild? 
<hurzz> neXyon: fotor
<jokrebel> neXyon: von mir aber ungetestet http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fotowall
<hurzz> neXyon: da gibts auch eine online version von: http://www.fotor.com/features/collage.html
<neXyon> thx, werde mir die zwei einmal ansehen
<neXyon> ui fotowall ist perfekt
<neXyon> kann mehr als erwartet
<nginben> Guten Morgen, kann mir jemand kurz erklären in welchen verzeichnissen man arbeiten sollte wenn z.B. mit Tools wie RRD arbeitet? Oder zumindest wie ich die richtige Dokumentation dafür finde? Ich verstehe noch nicht so ganz wann ich in welchem Ordner mit welchen Rechten was machen darf. Das wäre nett :)
<bullgard4> nginben: Was meinst Du mit rrd?  	Revised_resistance_design?
<nginben> achso sry, round robin database - also sprich rrdtool für statistiken
<bullgard4> nginben: Das grundsätzliche Dokument fürDeine Frage ist "Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard". Google danach. Vielleicht findest Du es Bei Dir in file:///usr/share/doc/debian-policy/fhs/fhs-2.3.html.
<nginben> MEMT=`grep MemTotal: /proc/meminfo|tr -s [:blank:]|cut -f2 -d" "`
<nginben> MEMT=`grep MemTotal: /proc/meminfo|tr -s [:blank:]|cut -f2 -d" "`
<bullgard4> nginben: Im  Speziellen gilt: Das jeweilige Anwendungsprogramm legt fest, in welchem Verzeichnis man arbeiten soll. Wenn es das nicht tut, dann ist es üblich, im Verzeichnis /home/<DeinBenutzername>/ zu arbeiten.
<nginben> ah ok vielen Dank
<ppq> ThorstenKortmann: ich sehe gerade: software-center hängt vom paket app-install-data ab, das folgenden inhalt hat: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/app-install-data/filelist - .desktop-dateien und icons für alle programme im software-center. icon nach /usr/share/app-install/icons/ und .desktop nach /usr/share/app-install/desktop/. damit dürfte es nicht möglich sein, allein durch einbinden eines repos ein paket mit icon und beschreibung im software-c
<ppq> enter darstellen zu lassen. du kannst das aber machen wie google-chrome: das paket direkt zum download anbieten. dann die genannten dateien im paket bereitstellen und das repo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/blub.list anlegen
<ppq> ThorstenKortmann: oder dein paket direkt über canonical anbieten: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-prepare-a-compiled-application-for-ubuntu-software-center/
<bullgard4> nginben: (Ich kenne RRDtool nicht.) Es ist ratsam, das DEB-Programmṕaket »rrdtool« zu installieren. Dann wirst Du hoffentlich eine Manpage dafür auf Deinem Computer finden. Versuchsweise '~$ man rrdtool' ausführen. Da sollten Hinweise stehen, wenn spezielle Verzeichnisse zum Arbeiten erforderlich sind.(Meist hinter dem Stichwort "Files:". 
<ThorstenKortmann> ppq: Ich danke dir für die Infos
<alps> hi. ich würde gern die passwortabfrage bei shutdown vermeiden. reicht ein sudo chmod +s /sbin/shutdown dafür aus?
<x42> ich glaube nicht alps
<alps> x42: das wiki sagt das zumindest. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren#Herunterfahren-mit-Benutzerrechten
<alps> "Dieses Vorgehen ist meist nur bei Desktop-Systemen mit einem einzigen Benutzer sinnvoll."
<soc> hallo
<alps> hi
<soc> ich habe 2 pcs mit ubuntu drauf ... wieviel stress und ärger ist es, die beiden mit einem lan-kabel aneinander zuschließen um ein paar größere dateien zu kopieren?
<soc> (usb-festplatte ist kaputt)
<alps> x42: hast du ne andere idee evtl.?
<fjodor> soc: es gibt einen passenden artikel auf ubuntuusers dazu im wiki
<alps> hmm ist das wirklich so problematisch? ich les überall nur wie schlimm es sein soll weil es ja ein mehrbenutzersystem ist etc. hat jemand ne elegate lösung ohne pw-abfrage den rechner runterzufahren?
<fjodor> alps: ich glaub da geht es nur darum, dass dir kein anderer benutzer den rechner ausmacht
<fjodor> während du etwas machst
<fjodor> das ist alles
<fjodor> das ist selbst bei mehrbenutzerrechnern ein seltenes szenario
<PBeck> alps: über die konsole? (habe den anfang nicht mitbekommen)
<alps> PBeck: jop
<soc> ok, frage beantwortet: zu viel stress und ärger
<fjodor> bei der standardinstallation macht, das halt die session verwaltung und die guckt ob noch jemand anders eingeloggt ist
<soc> ich kauf mir lieber ne neue USB-festplatte
<alps> fjodor: da hab ich aber noch paar andere warnungen gelesen. 
<fjodor> soc: es geht mit bittorrent einfach
<fjodor> alps: ja dann sorry
<alps> fjodor: ?
<soc> fjodor: ja, ich hatte gehofft, dass das einfach mal funktioniert
<hrnz> soc: ip addr add 10.10.10.1/24 dev enp1s0 (oder wie dein device auch immer heißt) und python3 -m http.server auf host 1, ip addr add 10.10.10.2/24 dev enp1s0 auf host 2; http://10.10.10.1:8000/
<soc> nicht, dass der network-manager einfach komplett den geist aufgibt und verbindungen anzeigt, die er dann selpst nicht findet
<PBeck> alps: pc mit gui oder server?
<hrnz> oder ein sshd laufen lassen und dann mit sshfs mounten
<soc> und man erst mal den kompletten rechner neu starten muss
<alps> PBeck: ersteres
<soc> damit der networkmanager uberhaupt wieder lust hat eine verbindung herzustellen
<PBeck> alps: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren#Terminal
<PBeck> alps: per visudo die rechte einräumen
<alps> PBeck: ok mal sehn
<soc> ok, ping funktioniert ...
<soc> ich würde jetzt samba mal die chance geben dateien zu übertragen ... oder gibt es andere vorschläge?
<hrnz> sshfs/nfs
<soc> (das letzte mal als ich samba benutzen wollte, hat es mit 200 kB/s beeindruckt)
<PBeck> alps: einfach ist auch noch setuid bit zu setzen
<PBeck> alps: dann musst nicht von hand alle user eintragen
<alps> PBeck: also doch sudo chmod +s /sbin/shutdown?
<alps> PBeck: dachte ja das bringt unvorhersehbare sicherheitsprobleme
<hrnz> verwendet ubuntu immernoch upstart?
<PBeck> hrnz: ja
<soc> welches grafische tool ist empfohlen, um netzwerkfreigaben zu administrieren?
<PBeck> alps: kommt auf deine anwendung an. Falls du nur zwei nutzer das herunterfahren erlauben möchtest würde ich es wohl über visudo machen
<PBeck> ansonsten bietet sich shutdown an
<PBeck> ein angreifer der zugriff auf einen acccount hat, kann den rechner runterfahren
<PBeck> bei fehlern in shutdown kann er diese auch ausnutzen - je mehr nutzer den befehl ausführen können desto angreifbarer. 
<PBeck> alps: sudo hat auch setuid
<PBeck> alps: mount auch
<alps> PBeck: nagut
<hrnz> PBeck: deine größte sorge ist, dass jemand, der zugriff auf deinen rechner hat, ihn ausschaltet?
<hrnz> m(
<alps> hrnz: würdest du die visudo-variante bevorzugen?
<hrnz> hm
<hrnz> ich wuerde die systemd-variante bevorzugen :D
<alps> hrnz: was machst du überhaupt in ubuntu? ^^
<PBeck> hrnz: es ging um die unsicherheit das setuid bit für /sbin/shutdown zu setzen
<hrnz> die anderen kommen mehr oder weniger aufs gleiche raus
<hrnz> alps: hier ist es schön ;)
<PBeck> alps: alternativ kann man auch über die gnome session das system herunterfahren, hierzu werden auch irgendwo rechte gewehrt, deshalb ist es wohl hose ob visudo oder setuid
<hrnz> PBeck: was ist daran unsicher?
<hrnz> dann kann halt jeder den pc ausmachen, der zugriff darauf hat
<hrnz> man kann aber auch einfach das kabel rausziehen.
<PBeck> hrnz: nichts, wenn shutdown keine fehler hat mit denen ich root recht erlangen kann ;)
<PBeck> ne im ernst ich denke das ist gut und legitim 
<alps> ok hab das jetzt über /sbin/shutdown gemacht. das funktioniert allerdings nur bei einem sudo shutdown -h now. aber nicht bei sudo shutdown -h +1 etc.
<alps> halt stimmt nich.
<hrnz> alps: was machst du eigentlich bei ubuntu?
<alps> hrnz: es benutzen weil ich arch nicht pflegen möchte zur zeit
<hrnz> oO
<PBeck> alps: +1 für pbeck ;)
<alps> hrnz: was machste da so große augen hrnz? :)
<alps> hab ja noch arch auf dem raspi
<hrnz> oO
<alps> Oo
<hrnz> arch auf ner normalen x86 kiste ist dir zu viel, aber archlinuxarm, was total br0ken ist, ist in ordnung :<
<alps> bis jetzt lief alles schick. vielleicht mach ich aber auch nur zu wenig damit
<hrnz> naja, jedem das seine
<hrnz> wuensch dir noch viel spaß bei ubuntu
<hrnz> du verräter, du!
<hrnz> :P
<alps> xubuntu :D
<hrnz> immerhin etwas
<hrnz> xubuntu ist normales ubuntu nur mit xfce statt unity?
<alps> jop
<hrnz> total sinnlos imho
<alps> nutz aber doch i3wm
<hrnz> heh
<alps> dann hab ich für kollegen die am rehcner sind noch ne normalere oberfläche
<dadrc> verschiebt ihr den smalltalk bitte nach drüben?
<hrnz> dadrc: warum versucht ihr eigentlich, offtopic zu verhindern?
<hrnz> (das ist auch offtopic, ich weiß)
<jokrebel> hrnz: Weil wir extra _dafür_ einen eigenen Kanal haben?
<hrnz> der ist aber tot?
<dadrc> Weil wir dafür #ubuntu-de-offtopic haben, und bei n Gesprächen hier Supportanfragen untergehen
<alps> deshalb häng ich in #archlinux rum ^^
<hrnz> alps: #archlinux.de
<alps> hrnz: ups mein ich natürlich
<hrnz> dadrc: dadurch wirkt ihr hier aber immer so unfruendlich ;)
<k1l_> in dem trollpit könnt ihr gerne machen was ihr wollt. hier gelten aber die regeln für alle und sollen vor allem einsteigern eine gute supportmöglichkeit bieten
<alps> haha
<alps> irgendwie klappt das mit dem shutdown ohne pw-abfrage nur sporadisch
<NoiseFreak> moin
<alps> moin
<NoiseFreak> hab da nen kleines großes problem
<dadrc> alps, was genau machst du da eigentlich?
<dadrc> NoiseFreak, Beschreibung wär gut ;)
<PBeck> alps: fehlermeldungen?
<NoiseFreak> und zwar hab wollte ich gerade windows 7 neu installieren da das was ich neben Mint14 drauf hatte voller fehler war ( nichts verwunderliches ;D) nun ja dann habe ich halt meine samsung recovery cd reingelegt und Windows 7 installiert 
<NoiseFreak> und jetzt startet nur noch windows 7 und ich hab kein bootloader mehr
<hrnz> NoiseFreak: grub neuinstallieren
<NoiseFreak> wie mach ich das?
<k1l_> NoiseFreak: dann frag mal den mint support, wie man am einfachsten deren bootloader installiert
<NoiseFreak> hab nen live usb stick dran
<alps> in meiner bash_aliases steht folgendes: gn='sudo shutdown -h now'. und nun hab ich sudo chmod +s /sbin/shutdown gemacht. doch das will nicht so richtig.
<hrnz> gpt oder mbr?
<alps> möcht per gn einfach runterfahren halt
<k1l_> !mint > NoiseFreak 
<PBeck> NoiseFreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dadrc> alps, `dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop`
<k1l_> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dadrc> etwas unhandlich, aber shutdown über dbus.
<hrnz> NoiseFreak: grub-mkconfig
<dadrc> Ohne sudo und sonstige Faxen, darf jeder Nutzer, der das normalerweise auch darf.
<PBeck> alps: mach mal ls -l /sbin/shutdown
<alps> dadrc: hmm kann ich das auch timen. mit verzögerung?
<dadrc> alps, sleep n && dbus-send ...? ;)
<alps> PBeck: sollte alles stimmen. -rwsr-sr-x 
<PBeck> alps: reicht shutdown -h now (ohne sudo) nicht aus?
<NoiseFreak> hrnz,  ich hab nen live stick dran aber iwie bringt es nix wenn ich was im terminal eingebe
<superhonk> hallo alle miteinander
<alps> dadrc: danke erstmal
<dadrc> alps, sowas hier: gn() { if [[ -n "$1" ]]; then sleep "$1"; dbus-send ...; else dbus-send ...; fi }
<hrnz> NoiseFreak: dein kram mounten und chrooten
<NoiseFreak> hrnz,  wie mach ich das am einfachsten?
<hrnz> mount /dev/sdx8 /mnt
<hrnz> mount -t proc /mnt/proc
<hrnz> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<hrnz> chroot /mnt
<alps> PBeck: ach so läufts. dachte das sudo wär trotzdem pflicht.
<hrnz> wenn du eine extra boot partition hast musst du die auch mounten
<PBeck> alps: KISS :)
<hrnz> consolekit lebt immernoch? oO
<alps> :D
<superhonk> ich habe xubuntu 12.04 von cd gestartet zwecks datenrettung/kpieren von daten; nach ca. 30 min pause komme ich wieder und der bildschirm ist schwarz / anscheinend weil ich seid geraumer zeit die maus nicht mehr bewegt habe; wie bekomme ich den bildschirm wieder sichtbar?
<stevieh> superhonk: mal kurz den einschalter drücken?
<stevieh> oder die Maus bewegen?
<NoiseFreak> sudo mount -t proc /mnt/proc funktioniert nicht
<superhonk> maus bewegt, man hört auch das irgendwas von cd nachgeladen wird, aber der bildschirm bleibt schwarz; der Bildschirm bekommt anscheinend kein signal
<k1l_> NoiseFreak: im ubuntuusers.de wiki gibt es eine genaue anleitung zum wiederinstallieren des grub2. wie MINT da eigenheiten hat musst du da die mint jungs fragen. wo du die findest hab ich dir eben gesagt
<NoiseFreak> ok danke k1l_ 
<hrnz> -t procfs
<hrnz> naja egal
<hrnz> oder einfach binden
<hrnz> sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<NoiseFreak> das letzte ging
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte mein Android Tablet mit meinem Ubuntu 12.04 PC verbinden. Ich hab in einem Artikel gelesen, dass es mit dem Paket go-mtpfs funktionieren sollte. Ich hab das installiert. Aber wie geht das damit weiter? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<swed1> Interessanterweise werden Dateien von meinem Tablet in Rhytmbox angezeigt :D
<swed1> Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden ob es das irgendwo gemountet ist, so dass ich aufs Dateisystem zugreifen kann?
<hrnz> mount
<hrnz> oder findmnt
<swed1> ich finde da nichts verdächtiges
<hrnz> irgendwas mit gvfs?
<swed1> jep, /home/user1/.gvfs       gvfs-fuse-daemon
<swed1> verzeichnis ist aber leer
<hrnz> hmpf
<dadrc> ist go-mtpfs nicht fuse?
<k1l_> swed1: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/gvfs-update-ermoglicht-unter-ubuntulinux-endlich-den-bequemen-zugriff-auf-android-gerate-via-mtp/
<hrnz> dadrc: kp
<hrnz> dadrc: doch, ja
<hrnz> also einfahc go-mtpfs mountpoint
<hrnz> dein user sollte in der fuse group sein
<hrnz> usermod -aG fuse user
<NoiseFreak> juhu es ist wieder da
<PBeck> k1l_: ah richtiger link genau ;)
<swed1> so, musste kurz nen Neustart machen. Das Vorgehen der Seite http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/gvfs-update-ermoglicht-unter-ubuntulinux-endlich-den-bequemen-zugriff-auf-android-gerate-via-mtp/ brachte keine Verbesserung
<swed1> aber wenn ich den user in die fuse Gruppe stecke und ein 'sudo go-mtpfs mtp' eingebe, erhalte ich folgende antwort: http://pastebin.com/608EhtkE
<hrnz> was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun
<swed1> mtp ist bei mir der Mountpunkt, darin enthalten sind die Verzeichnisse "Interner Speicher" und "SD-Kartre"
<hrnz> du steckst deinen user in die guse gruppe und machst das dann als root?
<swed1> aber, darauf habe ich keinen zugriff
<hrnz> dann machs nicht als root?
<swed1> ohne root macht ers nicht
<k1l_> gvfs sollte das eigentlich dann merken beim einstecken und direkt mounten
<k1l_> aber k..a was du da jetzt schon verändert hast oder was dazwischenfunkt
<hrnz> k1l_: er verwendet doch go-mtpfs
<k1l_> im link ist aber von gvfs-mtp die rede. 
<k1l_> dann bringt ihm das ppa und der reboot ja nichts.
<hrnz> http://pastebin.com/608EhtkE ?
<hrnz> jop
<hrnz> :D
<swed1> hm, das heist nun für mich? ^^
<k1l_> swed1: erstmal go-mtpfs ohne sudo nutzen. oder ahlt gvfs nutzen
<swed1> hab den fehler gefunden, der mountpunkt hatte die falschen rechte 
<swed1> -.-
<swed1> jetzt gehts
<PBeck> swed1: gvfs funktioniert nicht?
<PBeck> swed1: nicht das sich da jetzt zwei systeme in den weg kommen. habe das erst vor einer stunde gemacht und geht
<k1l_> das gvfs ding würde ich bevorzugen, da das ab 13.04 eh ubuntu standard ist und so funktioniert wie der usb-modus bei alten android versionen (also ohne zutun)
<swed1> also das "go-mtpfs" funktioniert jetzt, ich hab sd karte und interner speicher jetzt im nautilus
<swed1> wie läuft das mit dem gvfs? soll ich das noch testen oder kommt das dann in die quere?
<PBeck> swed1: der blogartikel den k1l_ verlinkt hat
<PBeck> swed1: wenns jetzt funktioniert wie gewünscht brauchst es nicht mehr ;)
<PBeck> swed1: aber gvfs wird auf jedenfall standard
<swed1> alles klar, dann danke euch
<PBeck> swed1: (zumindest unter gnome basis - kde machts mit kio)
<sm0x> Heyho, irgendwer hier der selber im BugSquad ist bzw. damit auskennt?
<apollo13> sm0x: bitte keine metafragen, frag einfach
<koegs> sm0x: du solltest evlt. mal in #ubuntu-bugs vorbeischauen
<sm0x> ok, ich frag deswegen so blöd weil ich gern im Ubuntu BugSquad mithelfen will, den Wiki-Artikel hab ich bereits gelesen aber ich würd gern mit jemanden die Ersten Schritte machen damit ich im Endeffekt nicht mehr Arbeit produziere ... :P :)
<k1l_> sm0x: am besten wie gesagt in #ubuntu-bugs fragen
<sm0x> hab ich bereits, keine antwort bekommen. Aber danke 
<k1l_> sm0x: ah ok. da ist die chance nur einen aus dem team zu treffen deutlich höher als hier :)
<xperia> hall. ich habe ein problem mit dem einhängen meiner neuen e-Sata SSD in ubuntu. Konte die SSD einwandfrei Secure Erasen, Neu Partitionieren und mit EXT4 formatieren aber ich schaffe es nicht sie ins system einzuhängen.
<ppq> xperia: was sagt denn dmesg, wenn du versuchst sie per "sudo mount /dev/sdx23 /mnt" einzuhängen?
<ppq> xperia: bitte als nopaste
<xperia> ppq ein moment bin grad am überprüfen. danke
<hrnz> /dev/sdx23 ;)
<xperia> ppq: es sagt EXT4-fs Checksum for group 0 failed  EXT4-fs group descriptors corrupted!
<ppq> xperia: dann lass mal ein fsck.ext4 darauf los
<xperia> ppq: okay ist am laufen. zeigt eine Menge Fehler an die derzeit bereinigt werden. Ist das normall für eine gerade neu Formatierte SSD?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> aber es gibt eine reihe von möglichen gründen, die nicht darauf hinauslaufen, dass die ssd kaputt ist
<ppq> was allerdings das naheliegendste wäre. aber erstmal abwarten, vielleicht ist nach dem fsck ja alles in ordnung.
<xperia> es ist eine frisch gekaufte SAMSUNG 500GB Series 840 SSD => http://www.samsung.com/ch/consumer/memory-cards-drives/solid-state-drives/ssdrives/MZ-7TD500BW-spec vielleicht hat ja jemand erfahrungen damit? Ist eine ziemlich preiswerte SSD ca. .75 Cent pro GB
<ppq> ich habe die 250er und keine solchen probleme gehabt
<ppq> mal nebenbei, wieso hast du die eigentlich per eSATA angeschlossen?
<xperia> ich beutze sie als externe disk über einen pcmcia esata adapter um sie an allen Laptops als Datenbank Storage Disk verwenden zu können
<ppq> und die energiezufuhr? oder ist das eSATAp?
<xperia> Da habe ich ein eSata Kit mit Netzgerät und eSata Kabel
<ppq> achso
<ppq> na, dann bin ich mal gespannt
<black_s> hi alle, hab glaub ein kleins problemchen mit hostapd evtl. kann mir jemand helfen wo der fehler liegt >Ubuntu 12.04<  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415117/
<ppq> xperia: wenn das fsck nichts bringt, kannst du mal unter windows das samsung-diagnosetool "ssd magician" starten und gucken, ob das irgendwas zu beanstanden hat. das kann etwas mehr als nur smart-auswertung. wenn nicht, kann es auch am esata adapter liegen
<xperia> ppq: besten dank für den Tip. Habe vorher das ganze ausprobiert aber dieses Tool sagt mir immer das er die SSD nicht finden kann. Sieht so aus das der Adapter dazwischen Probleme macht bzw die SSD mit dem Adapter nicht zu recht kommt dann hmmm
<ppq> achso, das ist ärgerlich
<ppq> sonst musst du das an irgendeinem rechner direkt per sata anschließen und checken
<xperia> ja hab diesen esata adapter extra für sata disks gekauft und jetzt gibts probleme sowohl unter windows als auch unter Linux mit SATA Disks damit. Ärgerlich.
<xperia> Muss wohl wirklich die SSD direkt am SATA Port betreiben. Schade.
<black_s> Hat keiner Zeit sich das ganze mal anzuschauen ? O.o
<jokrebel> black_s: Was versacht diese Zeilen? (welche Eingabe)
<jokrebel> *verursacht
<black_s> jokrebel, hostapd -dd /etc/hostapd.conf ausgabe
<xperia> ppq: welches SSD Datei Format ist den am besten für Windows und Linux. EXT4 auf windows zu nutzen ist schwierig.
<dadrc> black_s, sieht für mich erstmal so aus, als müsstest du das mit `sudo` starten
<black_s> jokrebel, ich hab auch ständig verbindungseinbrüche, dann muss ich networking neustarten
<black_s> jokrebel, okay mach ich mal
<xperia> okay werde mich abmelden um SSD hardware änderungen vorzunehmen. besten dank für die Hilfe. bis später.
<ppq> xper
<ppq> narf
<Seymour> Und, haben sie das neueste Firefox-Update hinbekommen ohne Chaos anzurichten?
<Seymour> bzw sind die Bugfixes schon raus? ;-)
<dadrc> Keine Probleme hier
<Seymour> dadrc, aber du nutz ihn auch auf englisch, gell?
<black_s> jokrebel, ich glaub da gibt mehrere probleme , kannst du mir bei der fehlersuche helfen ? Ich kenn mich nicht wirklich aus. Hier mal die ausgabe :  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415127/
<jokrebel> black_s: Sorry, da ich das nie benutzen musste (meine WLAN-Sachen gingen immer auch mit anderen Mitteln einzurichten) kann ich da auch höchstens mit Google-Ergebnissen dienen.
<dadrc> Seymour, wieso auch nicht? ;)
<Seymour> dadrc, jeder wie er mag, aber ich nutz ihn auf Deutsch, und da heißt es inzwischen schon seit mindestens neun MOnaten "recently bookmarked" statt...
<dadrc> Seymour, aber der Rest ist deutsch?
<Seymour> dadrc, und so was passiert halt dauernd, bei den Updates
<Seymour> wenn nicht schlimmeres
<black_s> sorry bin rausgeflogen
<black_s> jokrebel, bin wieder da, verbindungsproblem !
<Seymour> Wie schmeiß ich denn wohl die ganzen sinnlosen Language Packs aus dem Firefox?
<Seymour> Hindi, Bewgnali etc, die ich eh nicht installiert habe und von denen ich keine Ahnung hab wo die überhaupt her kommen?
<dadrc> Seymour, firefox-l10n-<sprache> deinstallieren
<Seymour> dad häh?
<dadrc> Seymour, Paketmanager deiner Wahl aufmachen und firefox-l10n-<sprachkürzel> deinstallieren
<Seymour> dadrc, ach so das sind pakete die so heißen?
<dadrc> ja
<Seymour> m)
<black_s> noch jemand da, der sich mein problem mal anschaut und mir ggf. weiterhilft ?
<koegs> vielleicht solltest du erstmal erklären was dein problem ist
<black_s> koegs, ich auf meinem netbook hostapd installiert, geht soweit alles, nur das ich einige verbindungseibrüche hab und ich nicht die volle leistung bekomme
<black_s> so ein mist, ich beb's bald auf *grummel*
<jokrebel> black_s: Vielleicht mal nen anderen Kanal versuchen?
<black_s> jokrebel, welchen denn ? ich kann schlecht englisch -.-
<jokrebel> black_s: Am besten kleiner 11 als Kanal im Router einstellen. Außerdem macht auch Mixed-Mode (sowohl bei den Verschlüsselungen (WPA/WPA2) als auch Mixed-Mode bei den WLAN-Standards (802.11x+y+z)) ab und an Probleme
<black_s> jokrebel, ich zeig dir mal die hostapd.conf  moment bitte
<black_s> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415132/
<black_s> jokrebel, das ist meine karte : Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<jokrebel> black_s: Wie sieht die in lsusb bzw. lspci aus?
<black_s> jokrebel, okay hier : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415137/   (lspci)
<jokrebel> black_s: Laut Zeile 3 von Deinem letzten Paste nutzt Du den Treiber nl80211. Laut meinem googlen wird da aber eher der ath9k Treiber verwendet. http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/58453/treiber-f%C3%BCr-atheros-ar9285.html Welcher Anleitung bist Du denn gefolgt?
<black_s> jokrebel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router?highlight=hostapd
<jokrebel> black_s: Vielleicht ist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/947697 auch hilfreich
<jokrebel> black_s: Aber warum hostapd?
<black_s> jokrebel, ganz einfach, ich will mir keinen wlan-router kaufen, der die ganze nacht an ist. Netbook aus --> kein wlan :)
<jokrebel> black_s: Dann schalt in Deiner Fritzbox per Nachtschaltung das WLAN ab?
<black_s> jokrebel, ich hab keine fritzbox, ich bin bei kabeldeutschland und wie gesagt wlanrouter will ich auch nicht
<jokrebel> Das hat meiner Meinung nach erstmal nichts mit der Nutzung von hostapd zu tun.
<PBeck> black_s: http://www.tp-link.com.de/products/details/?model=TL-WR702N
<PBeck> black_s: ich wollte auch mal einen hotspot auf meinem netbook einrichten, am ende habe ich es aufgegeben. Lag am treiber - wep wäre ohne probleme gegangen. Nur wpa2 geht halt gar nicht
<jokrebel> black_s: Laut Zeile 6 Deines Pasts hast Du "ssid=FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270" :-/ ist ne Lüge?
<black_s> jokrebel, was meinst du ? sorry wenn ich so dumm frage
<PBeck> black_s: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1718053 vielleicht hilft dir das noch
<black_s> PBeck, okay danke dir
<PBeck> black_s: habe mir damals einen wevo cube gekauft (ähnlich zum tplink), funktioniert ohne probleme und für unterwegs und kleine reichweiten mehr als gut genug.
<PBeck> black_s: da kannst die reichweite auch bis auf 3m runterdrehen
<Longbottom> Hi, gibt es die X-man-pages auch in einer anderen Sprache als Japanisch?
<black_s> jokrebel, ja ich wills eben so nennen *lach*
<black_s> PBeck, ich nehm das netbook nur für zuhaus, unterwegs möchte ich nicht on sein :)
<black_s> jokrebel, oder liegt's daran ? O.o (ssid) o.O
<jokrebel> black_s: Wie schon eingangs gesagt: Wenn Du denn warum auch immer hostapd nutzen willst/musst kann ich mit keinen Erfahrungswerten dienen. Ich ging von Atheros AR9285 mit WLAN-Router verbinden aus. Ist das falsch?
<black_s> jokrebel, lach, also ich hab hostapd aufm netbook mit dem geh ich mit laptop ins i-net
 * jokrebel versucht von der Leitung runterzutreten, klappt aber nicht.
<black_s> jokrebel, *lmw* netbook >hostapd(w-lan-router)>mit Laptop ab ins internet :D
<black_s> jokrebel, bin gleich wieder da (rebbot)
<black_s> jokrebel, wieder da
<black_s> jokrebel, so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/947697 hat mir weitergeholfen, aber, wie bekomme ich den kenel oder was das ist linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-32-generic  obwohl ich ubntu12.04 drauf habe ? 
<zackmchack> Naebnd
<zackmchack> kennt sich jemand mit xwinwrap aus? bzw. kann mir bei der installation helfen?
<k1l> es ist nicht in den offiziellen paketquellenm da würde ich mich mal an die hersteller des software wenden
<zackmchack> okay
<rasmotron> exit
<rasmotron> part
<nevchen> bis demnächst
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-30
<imox> moin, gibt es für xubuntu ein besseres menü wo man die monitore einstellen kann? Wenn man z.b. 2 monitore angeschlossen hat kann man die Anordnung nicht verändern und so. nicht ganz so toll 
<ppq> imox: nvidia und amd bieten (gebündelt mit ihren binären treibern) konfigurationstools dazu an, da kann man das machen.
<ppq> imox: was aber viel einfacher ist und mit allen karten geht: im terminal per xrandr-befehl
<ppq> imox: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR
<imox> ich hab ne intel
<ppq> der artikel ist top, also lies ihn zur abwechslung mal konzentriert durch ;)
<imox> ppq: k thx ;)
<imox> ppq: ne idee wo ich trieber für die intel gma 3650 bekomme? also eigentlich gehts aber 2 monitore laufen nicht. 
<ppq> imox: die karte ist nicht von intel, sondern von powervr. es gibt einen unfreien treiber von intel, der die karte unterstützt, der funktioniert aber nur mit kernel 3.2 unter ubuntu 12.04. wenn du vernünftigen support für die karte willst, musst du also xubuntu 12.04 installieren
<ppq> imox: und achte darauf, dass du NICHT den pae kernel nutzt. kann sein, dass der standatdmäßig installiert wird, das weiß ich gerade nicht aus dem kopf - einfach "linux-image-generic-pae" deinstallieren und "linux-image-generic" installieren-
<ppq> imox: hier ist eine schritt für schritt anleitung für ubuntu 12.04: http://ef.gy/ubuntu-cedarview-drivers
<ppq> oh und man muss die 32 bit version nutzen, anscheinend... 
<ppq> bedank dich bei intel für den nötigen aufwand
<imox> ich check ma grad ob das am ltsp liegt 
<zackmchack> Guten Morgen!
<imox> ppq: bist du dir sicher das es unter 64 bit 13.04 nicht funst? 
<imox> die karte funst ja super bis auf 2 monitore
<imox> und unten ist ja das gleiche problem benannt das es trotz der treiber nicht geht und man was in der grub conf ändern muss
<ppq> imox: der treiber von intel nicht. vermutlich läuft bei dir gerade vesa oder der alte gma500-treiber
<imox> funst aber bis auf 2 monitore super :D
<imox> ppq: bin auch grad dabei 12.04 32 bit zu installieren 
<BlackMage> wie kann ich überprüfen welcher Grafikkartentreiber grade aktiv ist?
<ppq> BlackMage: in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log schauen oder in die ausgabe von lspci -v, da steht dann beispielsweise   Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<passt> kann ich bei ubuntu one einen gastzugriff auf einen shared folder einrichten? oder müssen alle user eine ubuntu one konto haben?
<bullgard4> passt: "Shared folders" gibt es bei Ubuntu meines Wissens unter Samba und NFS. Dazu benötigen andere Leute dann kein Ubuntu-One-Konto
<passt> bullgard4: könnte es sein, dass du mich misverstanden hast. ich meine den cloud speicher "ubuntu one". 
<bullgard4> Ja, ich hatte Dich falsch verstanden. 
<passt> kann mir jemand einen kostenlosen cloud speicher empfehlen, in dem ich zusätzlich ein gastkonto einrichten kann, um einen 'shared folder' zuzugreifen, ohne dass sich jeder einzelne user extra anmelden muss?
<passt> ich kenne selber bisher nur mydrive.ch
<ubuntumario> hey, hab n problem mit wine. wenn das behoben wird bin ich komplet von Windows unabhängig: innerhalb eines Windows Programmes unter wine (es läuft gut), gibt es einen Butotn (Import Level). Wenn ich diesen anklicke, dann kommt ein Fehler: http://abload.de/img/auswahl_00114su8.png
<ubuntumario> Kann ein Programm in wine also nicht eine weitere .exe Datei ausführen?
<asa> ubuntumario, steht doch da. die datei obj_import.exe muss im gleichen verzeichniss sein wie der level importer.
<ubuntumario> ist sie auch
<sdx23> wenn du's nicht dort ausführst nützt das nicht.
<andi6803> Rhythmbox speichert bei mir keine cover mehr im cache (~.cache/rhythmbox/album-art). Es ist immer nur das aktuelle cover zu sehen. Infolgedessen werden bei einem Übertrag auf meinem iPod keine cover mehr angezeigt. Kann jemand helfen?
<np__> q
<imox> ppq: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21938&lang=eng&OSVersion=Linux*&DownloadType=Drivers
<imox> hier gitbs nen linux treiber 
<passt> wie mounte ich microsoft skydrive in ubuntu 13.04
<passt> google hilft mir leider nicht weiter
<imox> nimm dropbox :D
<passt> deren kostenloser webspace ist zu greing
<passt> außerdem suche ich eine möglichkeit daten auszutauschen, ohne dass die anderen bei dem dienst ein eigenes konto haben
<passt> google drive bietet nur 'view' für gäste an, während skydrive den vollzugriff erlaubt
<passt> für ubuntu one muss man leider ein eigenes konto haben
<imox> dropbox hat doch 18 GB free so viel haben die anderen doch nicht oder? also 4free
<passt> wie kommst du denn daran?
<imox> und bei dropbox kann man daten public machen 
<imox> an 18 GB musst nur mal googlen ;) 
<Luyin> moin leute
<Luyin> wenn ich ne externe festplatte aushängen will, gibts ja immer die option "sicher entfernen". gibts die auch für die konsole?
<_moep_> umout -l ist lazy
<_moep_> umout ohne parameter wartet afaik solang bis alle programme geschlossen sind
<_moep_> urgs
<_moep_> typo
<_moep_> umount
<Luyin> _moep_: schon verstanden ^^ danke für den tipp, guck ma mal die manpage an
<_moep_> np
<Luyin> *mir
<ppq> man kann auch mit "sync" vor dem umounten erzwingen, dass ausstehende daten geschrieben werden. was aber beim umounten sowieso passiert
<Luyin> heißt das im umkehrschluss, wenn ich im graphischen modus auf "aushängen" klicke, entspricht das nem erzwungenden umount in der konsole, und "sicher entfernen" dem normalen umount?
<imox> kann mir sonst noch jemand nen board mit nem atom empfehelen wo ne gute graka drauf ist?
<k1l> schliesst sich das nicht aus? (zumal die generelle hardwareberatung besser im offtopic aufgehoben ist)
<imox> ich mein ne graka die von ubuntu unterstützt wird sorry ;) 
<SpeeFak> "This server does not accept an empty envelope from "  wo muss ich was ändern damit postfix endlich emials sendet ?
<apollo13> envelope from mitschicken ;)
<apollo13> bei mail ist bzw war das zb -r, ansonsten einfach als header setzen…
<SpeeFak> öhm ?
<apollo13> öhm !
<SpeeFak> weis grad nicht was du meinst
<SpeeFak> mail ist nur zum testen
<SpeeFak> ww data und die sstem ami sind wichtig
<apollo13> was auch immer der letzte satz bedeuten soll
<SpeeFak> www-data und systemmail sind wichtig;)
<SpeeFak> speefak@blackbox-smn@gmx.de  er gibt mir immer den user mit
<SpeeFak> root oder spee
<SpeeFak> sonstige mail passt wenn man speefak@ wegläst
<apollo13> du kannst über gmx nur verschicken wenn das from mit dem sasl user übereinstimmt
<SpeeFak> wie mach ich das ?
<apollo13> manual lesen, wahrscheinlich canonical sender setzen…
<SpeeFak> hast tipps 
<apollo13> ja google, postfix + gmx
<apollo13> du bist nicht der einzige mit __genau__ dem problem
<SpeeFak> sitz hier vor und geh nach tray and error vot
<apollo13> ugh
<SpeeFak> ich kann ich in hintern beißen, für alles hab ich scripte nur dafür nicht
<apollo13> mailserver und trial&error vertragen sich nicht gut
<SpeeFak> egal denke das wird heute nichts mehr
<apollo13> teste sowas erstmal lokal in einer VM
<SpeeFak> ich weis , ip blocking gabs auch schon von google
<apollo13> sonst steht wieder nen offenes mailrelay in der gegend rum…
<SpeeFak> mach ich doch
<SpeeFak> bevor die sachen nicht laufen gehts nicht ans profuktic system
<apollo13> von google geblockt? wie hast du das geschafft?
<SpeeFak> zuviele mail anfrgen
<apollo13> glaub ich nicht
<SpeeFak> immer mit mail -s "bal" ...... veruscht
<apollo13> wir senden wenn unsere queue voll ist tausende innerhalb von ein paar minuten
<SpeeFak> naja auf jeden stand da vohin ip banned
<SpeeFak> sag ja mit emial server hab ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt
<SpeeFak> wollte da nur ans laufen haben dachte kann ncht so schwer sein wenns schon mal lief aber hab mich geritt
<SpeeFak> google postfix und gmx hab ich alles schon durch, sieht auch einfach aus aber ist es aber wohl doch nicht
<apollo13> wie gesagt, absender umschreiben, dass dort immer dein gmx user steht, sonst lässt gmx dich nicht durch
<leszek> hi
<apollo13> SpeeFak: siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix#GMX
<SpeeFak> thx tipps
<SpeeFak> bin grad dabei
<SpeeFak> mh geht auchg nicht
<SpeeFak> das schein alles zu laufen nur die absender adresse wird nicht ersetzt
<apollo13> dann hast du die anleitung nicht ordentlich befolgt
<apollo13> hash das mapping file und lade postfix neu
<SpeeFak> das steht immer der uder vor,   entweder roo speefak oder www-data.   speefak@blackbox-smn@gmx.net gibs natürlich nhct
<apollo13> steht aber eigentlich alles dort…
<apollo13> ich glaube kaum dass postfix a@b@c auch nur ansatzweise verschicken versuchen würde…
<SpeeFak> jo ich gebs auf, geh nun schon zum 10ten mal alles durch die auf der wiki seite und ich habe immer den sytem absender vorm email absender
<SpeeFak> sprich IMMER user@email@adresse
<SpiritOfTux> thema : iphone bilder doku etc. mit welcher app möglich?
<Fuchs> SpiritOfTux: hoi, das ist dann eher was fuer #ubuntu-de-offtopic   :) 
<SpiritOfTux> diese auf den desktop zu übernehmen
<Fuchs> (oder ggf. ein Kanal zu ios, da kannst Du Tante alis fragen, die liefert Dir welche) 
<Fuchs> oh, Du willst _vom_ iphone Bilder auf einem Ubunturechner darstellen? 
<jokrebel> tja - wenn man nur Steno spricht … ;-)
<SpiritOfTux> vom iphone auf einen ubuntu-rechner übertragen
<Fuchs> SpiritOfTux: direkt live wuesste ich nichts 
<SpiritOfTux> dachte es gibt da was wie air dro.. etc
<Fuchs> also nur die Bilder uebertragen ist kein Problem, 
<Fuchs> aber direkt darstellen duerfte etwas schwieriger werden
<SpiritOfTux> wäre ja schon mal was 
<jokrebel> SpiritOfTux: Kennst Du schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<SpiritOfTux> dake für die info jokrebel
<SpiritOfTux> +n
<jokrebel> gerne
<Test2> Guten Abend, kann ich mein Thunderbird Profil Windows direkt in ubuntu einbinden? Pfad ist kalt, die ini habe ich auch angepasst, aber leider lädt er das Profil nicht.
<Test2> Pfad ist klar ;)...
<bekks> Was bedeutet "Pfad ist kalt"?
<k1l_> Test2: das mit den mozilla profilen klappt wie im wiki beschrieben. man muss nur gucken, dass man die windows partition mit der fstab automatisch einhängt beim booten
<holgi> huhu sagt mal wie kann ich sehen was cron heute alles ausgeführt hat?
<bekks> Schau dir die Konfiguration von cron an.
<dAnjou> holgi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56683/where-is-the-cron-crontab-log
<dAnjou> holgi: nächstes mal selbst vorher google
<dAnjou> n
<k1l_> holgi: das sollte in der crontab stehen was er jeden tag ausführen soll
<holgi> ok
<Test2> ich habe eine Kopie erstellt und die in ~/.thunderbird/ eingefügt. Das steht so zwar nicht in der Wiki, würde ich aber trotzdem gerne so machen. Er müsste den Pfad doch dann eigentlich nutzen bzw. alles korrekt öffnen.
<holgi> habe fstrim auf daily um gestellt
<bekks> holgi: Was soll das bringen?
<k1l_> Test2: so hast du aber die mails etc nur entweder auf win oder ubuntu (wenn es kein imap ist)
<Test2> ich habe imap, und bin noch am probieren...
<holgi> das der speed der ssd super bleibt :)
<bekks> holgi: Wasn Quatsch. Da reicht fstrim einmal im Monat.
<k1l_> oder discard in die fstab
<k1l_> das mit dem fstrim ist auch so ne sache, die im wiki bissel unglücklich formuliert ist
<holgi> ja hmm habe es vorher per Online Discard gemacht, was aber wiki nicht so gut ist
<holgi> darum habe ich es umgestellt
<bekks> holgi: Ja, und einmal im Monat reicht das völlig aus.
<k1l_> holgi: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ssd-trim-2/7/#post-5456662
<holgi> ok
<k1l_> ich habe hier discard seit 1,5 jahren laufen. andere auch noch länger, ohne probleme. die warnung kommt aus der anfangszeit der ssds
<kirsten> hi, ich habe immer noch 10.04 laufen und wollte jetzt mal auf 12.04 gehen. allerdings habe ich so gar keine lust auf unity. deshalb hab ich mir überlegt auf lubuntu zu gehen. spricht aus eurer sicht etwas dagegen? 3D schnick schnack wäre zwar nett, brauche ich aber nicht wirklich.
<ppq> xubuntu kannst du dir auch mal angucken, das ist eher mit gnome2 vergleichbar als lxde
<k1l_> kirsten: ubuntu bietet eine menge desktops neben unity.
<kirsten> ja, aber wenn ich auf Gnome gehe, läuft das auch alles nicht so wirklich fehlerfrei :-(
<kirsten> ok, ich werde mir mal xubuntu anschauen
<kirsten> ähm, noch n zusatzfrage für lubuntu gibt es keinen long term support, wie sieht das für xubuntu aus?
<k1l_> das regeln die communitys selber, die die flavours anbieten. lubuntu stellt keinen LTS support, xubuntu biete 3 jahre LTS bei 12.04 
<kirsten> ok, danke!
<hurz> ähm wie ändere ich denn den dns in ubuntu?
<hurz> dns-server
<k1l_> eigentlich nutzt der den vom router. und der nutzt den, den dir dein provider zur verfügung stellt
<hurz> k1l_: schon klar, aber bin mit dem dns-server meines providers nicht zufrieden und würde den gerne ändern
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS_Problembehebung?redirect=no schau dir das hier mal an
<hurz> k1l_: danke hab die einstellungen dank wiki finden können
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-23
<LupusE> g'morgen
<D2850> moin
<fedcab> Hallo, ich habe mir gerade einen ubuntu server aufgesetzt und jetzt komme ich aber an kein lokales Terminal. ssh von remote geht. Auf der lokalen Konsole zeigt sich kein login. Auch Strg-Alt-Fx zeigt keinerlei Wirkung. Weiß jemand was ich tun könnte oder wo könnte ich denn nachlesen?
<dadrc> Auf keinem davon?
<fedcab> dadrc: Auf keinem wovon?
<dadrc> Terminal, also 1-7 alle leer?
<fedcab> dadrc: Nein,  ich kann nicht umschalten (vom 1er).
<fedcab> dadrc: Strg-Alt-Fx zeigt keine Wirkung, auch die Anzeige des Boot-logs verschwindet nicht.
<dadrc> fedcab, guck mal, ob die entsprechenden Dateien für die TTYs in /etc/init/ da sind
<dadrc> Sollten tty<1-6>.conf heißen
<fedcab> Ja sind da.
<fedcab> Die getty prozesse laufen auch.
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> hmhm. Geht die Tastatur? ^^
<fedcab> Ja. Ich benutze sie gerade und vorher habe ich den Rechner damit eingerichtet. (Hängt am KVM-Switch)
<dadrc> Und der steht auch auf dem richtigen Ausgang? (nur, damit wir nichts triviales übersehen)
<fedcab> Ja, stand er. Str-Alt-Entf hat auch funktioniert :-)
<dadrc> Gut
<dadrc> Komische Grafikkarte drin?
<fedcab> On board Grafik.
<fedcab> Und ausserdem ist es ja ubuntu server (ohne X)
<dadrc> Du kannst mal versuchen "#GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in der /etc/default/grub auszukommentieren
<dadrc> Danach `sudo update-grub` und reboot
<fedcab> Es sieht jetzt tatsächlich ein bisschen anders aus nach dem Start.
<fedcab>  ich habe ein terminal.
<dadrc> ja, das ist zu erwarten, die laufen nicht mehr im grafikmodus, sondern richtig oldschool im textmodus
<fedcab> dadrc, kann ich da was tun um das auch trotz grub-console hinzukriegen?
<dadrc> Hängt mit deinem Grafiktreiber zusammen, der wohl (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht mit dem Grafikmodus klarkommt. 
<dadrc> Also mal überprüfen, ob man da eventuell, entweder in der Grub-Config oder im Kernelmodul für die Karte, irgendwas umstellen kann
<fedcab> Im kernel log habe ich auch fehlermeldungen wegen nicht gefundener firmware files.
<dadrc> Meistens eher für Netzwerkkarten
<fedcab> r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/PALM_pfp.bin"
<fedcab> Was immer das sein soll...
<fedcab> Ich werd' mal googlen. Danke Dir.
<Joor> Ähm...  Wenn ich das richtig sehe, versuchst du mit strg-alt-Fx aus die Consolen zu schalten?
<dadrc> AMD e350?
<Joor> ...bist aber schon auf dem 1. Terminal?
<fedcab> ja, genau
<Joor> ...dann ist also kein X-Server gestartet?
<fedcab> Zumindest wird mir das kernel-log angezeigt (nicht das Boot log
<fedcab> Es ist gar kein X installiert.
<Joor> dann musst Du mit alt-Fx schalten
<dadrc> fedcab, guck mal, ob "linux-firmware" und "linux-firmware-nonfree" installiert sind
<dasjoe> linux-firmware ist eine Abhängigkeit von linux-image-generic und somit auch von linux-generic, d.h. sobald man nicht manuell einen einzelnen Kernel auswählt sollte man linux-firmware mitinstalliert bekommen
<dadrc> keyword being "sollte"
<blingbling> Hallo Leute, wie kann man rekursiv Gruppen, also Gruppen und Untergruppen erstellen (wie in der Frage hier: http://bolug.uni-bonn.de/archive/mailinglisten/BoLUG/2004-02/msg00136.html)?
<kubine> Title: bolug :: archive :: BoLUG (at bolug.uni-bonn.de)
<fedcab> dadrc, nochmal Danke.
<zampano__> 14.04 + notebook acer aspire 5920 - nach Standby keine Netzwerkkarte mehr (eth0 fehlt)
<dadrc> fehlt komplett oder ist nur nicht up?
<zampano__> fehlt komplett
<zampano__> ifconfig zeigt nur wlan
<zampano__> hatte ich mit 12.04 auch... dann gings aber mit 14.04 - jetzt nach aupdates nicht mer
<dadrc> Taucht die Karte auf, wenn du `sudo lshw -C network` ausführst?
<zampano__> da taucht sie auf!
<zampano__> aber als deaktiviert
<zampano__> aktivieren in Unity geht aber nicht
<dadrc> pack mal bitte die ganze ausgabe von dem befehl in einen pastebin
<jokrebel_> zampano__: Man muss hier nicht im Telegrammstiel schreiben. Hier wird nicht pro Buchstabe abgerechnet. Ganze (und auch längere) Sätze sind willkommen.
<zampano__> ja ok; ich dachte an die Post-Telefonhäuschen: "Fasse dich kurz"
<zampano__> zum Acer aspire ohne eth0: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419202/
<kubine> Title: notebook ohne eth0 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> zampano__, probier mal, ob es nach `sudo service network-manager restart` wieder geht
<zampano__> dadrc:  Prima, das haut hin
<zampano__> hmm.. ob das mit 'Synergy' zu tun haben kann? Ich verwende Maus+Tastaur vom Desktop auch für das notebook
<dadrc> Eher nicht
<dadrc> Scheint bei einigen Geräten zu passieren
<dadrc> Kannst den Fix automatisieren
<dadrc> Guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils#Eigene-Hooks-erstellen an
<zampano__> ist aber nicht immer !
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zampano__> ok
<dadrc> So ein Script mit "service network-manager restart" als Aktion für thaw|resume
<dadrc> Kommst du mit Shellscript soweit klar, dass du das hinkriegst?
<zampano__> jo, danke
<dadrc> Gut
<zampano__> grad getestet.. diesmal klappts aus dem StandBy
<nasenbaer73> es gibt ein programm welches es als /etc/init.d/programm gibt, ich möchte aber nicht das es beim reboot gestartet wird, gibt es dafür ein comando es zu entfernen ?
<Fuchs> nasenbaer73: hoi, ja, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste?redirect=no#Bearbeiten-von-Diensten-per-Hand
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nasenbaer73>  danke Fuchs 
<nasenbaer73> scheint geklappt zu haben
<Fuchs> prima, keine Ursache :) 
<David1977_> Servus zusammen...habe gerade Ubuntu 14.04 auf einem neuen Laptop installiert. Immer wenn ich das Gerät eine Weile nicht bediene, verdunkelt sich der Bildsschirm. Wenn ich es dann wieder in Betrieb nehmen will (die Maus bewege oder das Touchpad berühre) wird der Bildschirm wieder etwas heller, erreicht aber nicht die vorher gewählte Helligkeit. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das anzupassen/abzustellen oder ist das unter anderem ein Bedienungsfehler?
<David1977_> ok...Bildschirm abdunkeln habe ich gerade in der Energieverwaltung gefunden
<David1977_> Ich denke das wars....hätte mal vorher genauer schauen sollen ;)...also vergesst es einfach ;)
<jokrebel_> David1977_: Da gibt es meist eine Fn-Tastenkombination um die Helligkeit (wieder) zu erhöhrn.
<jokrebel_> *erhöhen
<David1977_> jokrebel_: jepp, das ist klar. Mich hat es nur genervt, dass ich die immer wieder aufs neue erhöhen musste
<David1977_> Die Helligkeit ist beim Berühren des Touchpad nicht wieder auf die Standardhelligkeit zurück gegangen
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-24
<crawler> moin
<crawler> Frage zu dnsmasq: warum wird 127.0.0.1 ignoriert ? Es gibt viele Lösungsversuche dazu, aber keine funzt, weil meine config die optionen, die deaktiviert werden sollten, bereits deaktiviert hat
<crawler> ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1
<crawler> gogl war nicht erfolgreich bei der Problemlösung :-P
<crawler> dnsmasq 2.7.1
<crawler> 2.71
<detlef_> Hallo, Ubuntu 12.04, Thunderbird 24.6.0 : Wenn ich den pdf-Anhang einer erhaltenen E-Mail "öffne", wird der Anhang in Downloads gespeichert. Welche Einstellung muß ich ändern, damit ich den Anhang in einem Schritt angezeigt bekomme?
<dadrc> detlef_, normalerweise solltest du in den Thunderbirdeinstellungen einstellen können, was mit Anhängen passiert
<detlef_> dadrc: danke für die Antwort. Ich soll dort den Ort der Anwendung angeben. Wo finde ich diese (Enstschuldigung, bin Anfänger)?
<dadrc> detlef_, normalerweise in /usr/bin/
<detlef_> dadrc: Danke. Hat geklappt. Schönen Tag noch.
<dadrc> gleichfalls :)
<detlef_> Hallo, Ubuntu 12.04, firefox 30.0, Ich finde es bequem, wenn firefox auf meinem privaten Rechner bei bestimmten Seiten das Passwort automatisch ergänzt. Frage: Diese gespeicherten Passwörter liegen ja irgendwo. Kann man diese noch irgendwie schützen?
<_moep_> ja dann wirds aber nicht mehr automatisch ergänzt
<testdr> detlef_: nutze Verschlüsselung Deiner home-Daten
<dadrc> Die liegen in deinem Firefoxprofil
<koegs> https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Gespeicherte-Passwoerter-mit-einem-Master-Passwort-schuetzen
<kubine> Title: Gespeicherte Passwörter mit einem Master-Passwort schützen | Hilfe zu Firefox (at support.mozilla.org)
<dadrc> Du kannst die Platte verschlüsseln oder ein Masterpasswort in Firefox setzen. Das musst du dann aber beim Start einmal eingeben
<dadrc> Letzteres ist deutlich weniger Aufwand ;)
<dadrc> Und koegs hat schon die Anleitung verlinkt
<detlef_> moep, testdr, dadrc, koegs, kubine, dadrc: Danke für die Hinweise. Werde ich sofort probieren! Schönen Tag noch!
<Darkfire2014> Moin
<Darkfire2014> ist Euch aufgefallen, dass unter ubuntu 12.04 lts eclipse nicht funktioniert?
<Darkfire2014> Ich bin auf code::blocks umgestiegen, dass funktioniert.
<Darkfire2014> Bis später
<stevieh> ich glaub auch nicht, dass irgendjemand das eclipse aus dem repo einsetzt
<Darkfire2014> stevieh, das wirds gewesen sein.
<Darkfire2014> Gibt es ne Alternative? Code::Blocks war auch über den Softwareinstaller ubuntus eingesetzt.
<dadrc> Übliches Vorgehen: Eclipse runterladen, in dein Home packen, benutzen
<Darkfire2014> Ahja, ok
<Darkfire2014> zurzeit nutze ich eclipse c++ edition portable über usb.
<dadrc> ist ja das gleiche prinzip
<Darkfire2014> ok 
<Darkfire2014> Habe ja gerade erst mit c++ angefangen und suche gerade die Werkzeuge zusammen
<Darkfire2014> Danke für die Tipps und bis später.
<tododoc> moin ich habe auf einem usb -stick linux installiert und möchte jetzt diesen duplizieren. Ist es möglich eine gestartetes System vom Stick mit dds zu kopieren? Wenn wie? Ich habe gelesen, das man mit ssd aufpassen muss.
<dadrc> Würd ich von abraten und das System lieber ordentlich installieren. Eventuelle Anpassungen und deine Nutzerdaten kannst du danach ganz normal kopieren
<stevieh> und du kannst das nur am lebenden system machen?
<dadrc> Von USB auf SSD mit dd würd ich wirklich nicht machen, da kriegst du Probleme mit den Blockgrößen und dem Alignment.
<tododoc> ok wenn ich ubuntu so starte und dann stick 1 auf stick 2 kopiere, dann sollte es wohl gehen oder?
<dadrc> Ah, Moment
<tododoc> ich will einfach den stick tausche, da der alte zu langsam ist.
<dadrc> Das sollte klappen
<dadrc> Am besten aber nicht, während das System vom einen Stick läuft
<tododoc> nein nein ich starte das system vom stick 1 und kopiere dann von 2 an 3 
<tododoc> dd if=[devicefile vom source-usb-stick] of=[devicefile vom ziel-usb-stick]
<dadrc> joa, klingt sinnvoll
<tododoc> es sind beider 8gb sticks, aber unterschiedliche modelle
<tododoc> ok ich teste das heute und hoffe das es klappt
<tododoc> der mbr sollte dann ja mit übertragen werden 
<ErF> hallo. weiß einer von euch wo seahorse (schlüsselverwaltung) die erstellten pgp-schlüssel speichert (LXDE Oberfläche)? sie sind weder in ~/.local/share/keyrings noch in ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<_moep_> ErF: .gnupg
<dadrc> Falls nicht, hilft `sudo updatedb && locate keyring`
<ErF> danke. da sind die schlüsselbunde. gibt es eine möglichkeit die schlüssel einzelnd zu speichern? also ein backup der einzelnen schlüssel, nicht als schlüsselbund?
<ErF> ich könnte mit seahorse die schlüssel einzelnd exportieren, aber gibt es eine andere möglichkeit?
<geser> mit gpg die Schlüsseln einzeln exportieren
<geser> hast du so viele eigene PGP-Schlüssel?
<ErF> geser, nein eigentlich nicht. wäre nur mal nice to know gewesen.
<ErF> wenn ich einen schlüssel als .gpg exportiere, wird dann automatisch das widerrufszertifikat mit exportiert oder ist das in einer anderen datei?
<ErF> achso man kann das nachträglich mit gpg --gen-revoke machen
<doev> ich habe hier einen router an dem ich mich per wlan anmelden kann. Ich komme auch ins netz, wie finde ich aber die ip addresse des routers raus?
<jokrebel>  doev: Die interne oder die externe? IPv4 oder 6?
<stareye> http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/unix_guru/node212.html
<kubine> Title: Galileo Computing: Wie werde ich UNIX-Guru? - Kapitel: Anzeigen der Routingtabelle (at openbook.galileocomputing.de)
<doev> jokrebel, die IPv4 des routers, die interne
<stevieh> auf netzwerk info das gateway
<testdr> doev: Netzwerkeinstellungen .. die Dein Rechner per dhcp bekommen hat (oder route -n zur Anzeige der default route die über den Einwahlrouter geht)
<_moep_> stareye: linux ist aber kein unix 
 * _moep_ hides
<doev> die netzwerkinformationen zeigen mir die ip meines dsl-routers (der ist auch dhcp-server), aber nicht die des wlan routers den ich angesteckt habe.
<doev> mein endgerät bekommt auch die richtige ip zugeordnet.
<testdr> doev: d.h. der ?neue wlan-router ist nicht der router über den Du ins Netz gehst?
<doev> DSL <---> DSL-ROUTER <---> alte FritzBox
<doev> die fb ist per lan am router
<doev> ich komme ins netz alles prima, aber ich kenne die ip nicht mehr von der fritzbox.
<testdr> doev: dann Dokumentation des wlan-routers auf was dessen default Werte eingestellt sind .. -- bzw. wie zur Erstinstallation den router direkt anschließen .. und nicht über einen anderen router
<doev> klar, ich könnte den reseten, aber dann müsste ich ihn nochmal neu konfigurieren. 
<doev> habe ich alles gamacht ... nur die ip habe ich vergessen.
<testdr> doev: und per WLAN siehst Du dessen WLAN-Netz nicht? die WLAN-Kennung?
<doev> doch, ich sehe das wlan und verbinde mich ... und bin im inet.
<k1l> fritz.box eingegeben?
<testdr> doev: dann hast Du aber über die WLAN-Konfig. auch die Adresse des WLAN-Anschlusses vom Router und wenn nicht extra abgeklemmt, dann auch die Konfig. darüber
<doev> traceroute is auch immer der erste hop über meinen dsl router ... wahrscheinlich ist der auch der gateway, oder?
<stareye> doev: bingo
<doev> so als ob alles an einem switch hängt?
<stareye> die standard bei fritzbox ist 192.168.178.1
<doev> testdr, wo sehe ich denn die wlan-config? ifconfog bringt nichts.
<testdr> doev: wie? entweder du (dein Rechner) benutzt die - dann wird sie auch angezeigt .. oder nicht.
<testdr> doev: dazu bieten viele (fast alle) router eine anzeige der angeschlossenen geräte an und in deinem Fall dann auch von der fritz-box
<testdr> doev: d.h. wenn du auf dem dsl-router nachsiehst, dann solltest du auch die angeschlossene fritz-box angezeigt bekommen
<doev> testdr, ne, da ist sie nicht in der liste
<doev> d.h. eigentlich sehe ich nur die dhcp geräte, ... falls das ding eine feste ip hat, muss ich noch suchen.
<testdr> doev: dann ist sie auch nicht angeschlossen ... bist Du sicher du nutzt das richtige WLAN?
<stareye> doev: /j ##fritzbox
<doev> auf meinen dsl-router komme ich per ssh ... falls das was hilft.
<wwwolf> Servus 
<wwwolf> hab ein allgemeines  Paketproblem 
<wwwolf> beim Installieren von Google-Earth ist ein Konflikt aufgetreten welcher nicht existiert aber durch das Paket von Google angezeigt wird
<wwwolf> Nun funktioniert alles und es gibt keinen wirklichen Konflikt
<wwwolf> :-( aptitude sagt aber dennoch konflikt 
<wwwolf> wie bekomme ich das weg?
<wwwolf> Ich will quasi das google-earth paket "white-listen"
<wwwolf> Das alles I.O ist
<wwwolf> Ist hier niemand der mir helfen kann???
<doev> ah, habe die ip im traffic log entdeckt.
<doev> danke für die mühen
<testdr> wwwolf: angeblich gibt es in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d Einträge um z.B. conflict errors für dpkg auf ignore zu setzten ... da mal sehen?
<doev> wwwolf, wahrscheinlich kann ich nicht helfen, allerdings ist deine Beschreibung etwas diffus, evtl. könntest du ein log pasten, oder so?
<wwwolf> log gibt es nicht. Das Paket musste ich mit Force installieren da er meinte er braucht ia32lib
<wwwolf> aber die benötigten dateinen sind woanders schon mit drinne 
<doev> wwwolf, kann mich nur erinnern, dass ich ähnliche Fehlermeldungen hatte und es lange gedauert hat bis es weg war. Die Lösung war die Deinstallation von Paketen in der richtigen Reihenfolge. Muss aber auf dein Problem nicht zutreffen.
<wwwolf> dann iss google-earth weg
<wwwolf> :-(
<stevieh> wwwolf: wieso kannst du die ia32-libs nicht installieren?
<wwwolf> will doch nur updaten 
<wwwolf> gibt konflikt mit anderen packeten
<stevieh> mit welchen?
<wwwolf> und eigentlich sind die files in anderen PAkten schon auf dem REchner
<wwwolf> Ich hab also alles drauf
<doev> irgendwas mit multilib?
<wwwolf> ich brauch die ia32libs nicht
<stevieh> das kann dpkg nicht riechen.
<wwwolf> :-/ stimmt
<wwwolf> kann ich das Paket von google modifizieren
<wwwolf> ?
<jokrebel> wwwolf: sollte das wirklich verwunden wenn Du Sachen die nicht wollen per "force" reinprügelst?
<wwwolf> Habe doch vorher geschaut was er braucht
<wwwolf> Nichts sinnlos installeite
<wwwolf> Installiert
<stevieh> und was bricht da mit den ia32-libs?
<wwwolf> ?
<jokrebel> wwwolf: Nimm das was Ubuntu mitbringt, oder wenigstens (in Maßen mich Massen) PPAs
<wwwolf> toll also ohne google earth
<stevieh> wo ist der konflikt bei den ia32-libs?
<wwwolf> der konflikt ist das das packet nicht da ist
<wwwolf> es wird nicht mehr mitgeliefert 
<wwwolf> Das müsste ich dasnn wirklich mit gewalt reinprügeln
<wwwolf> -s
<stevieh> das ist 14.04? Bei 13.10 hab ich die noch...
<wwwolf> echt?
<wwwolf> mom
<stevieh> nö, seh ich auch gerade, aber weiss nicht, wo ich die her habe ;-)
<wwwolf> :-D
<wwwolf> auch per Architektur i386 und dann manuell
<testdr> wwwolf: ist das schon bekannt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<kubine> Title: apt - How do I resolve unmet dependencies? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<wwwolf> mom
<stevieh> k.a. sicher auch irgendnem wilden howto, wie mal gugl earth installiert ;-)
<wwwolf> mpfff ....
<testdr> wwwolf: last way: download die deb-Datei ohne zu installieren und manuell dort die Abhängigkeit austragen ... und wieder als deb packen ...
<wwwolf> :-) das geht?
<testdr> wwwolf:  ja -- habs mal vor ein paar jahren gemacht, weil es was auch nicht als source gab ... - sieh dir das dokumentirerte deb-format an
<wwwolf> ok ich schau mal
<testdr> wwwolf:  schau in alte deb-pakete rein .. da steht am Anfang "Depends: ...."
<wwwolf> mit Hexeditor
<wwwolf> ?
<wwwolf> also beim entpacken steht da nix 
<jokrebel> wwwolf: Warum nicht einfach dem Wiki folgen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wwwolf> ok danke erstmal ich probier mir das später aus :-)
<wwwolf> cul
<detlef_> Hallo, habe Ubuntu 12.04 und eine wav-Datei einer Sprach-CD mit Filmwiedergabe angehört. Dann habe ich die Visualisierung abstellen wollen mit Einstellungen->Anzeige->Häkchen weg bei Visualisierung. Dabei reagierte das Programm nicht mehr. Ich kann andere Programme starten, aber Ubuntu nicht mehr herunterfahren. Wie beende ich das abestürzte Programm "Filmwiedergabe"?
<testdr> detlef_: fall wirklich nichts mehr reagiert - taskmanager, etc. dann sieh hier sysrg: e.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magische_S-Abf-Taste
<testdr> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magische_S-Abf-Taste
<kubine> Title: Magische S-Abf-Taste – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> detlef_: Einfach mal Rebooten. Notfalls übers Terminal mit "sudo shutdown -r now"
<detlef_> kubine, testdr: Mit ALt- S_ABR bekomme ich Bildschirmfotos
<testdr> detlef:das ist normal .. ist die DRUCK-Taste ...  und Alt wurde nicht richtig gedrückt ..  - bei mir passiert es nicht ..
<testdr> detlef_: die Tasten sollen nicht nacheinander gedrückt werden -- es wird erst Alt gedrückt und das wird gedrückt gehalten (ist eine modifier-taste) und dann wird dazu noch die Druck-Taste gedrückt und auch gedrückt gehalten und dann der entsprechende Buchstabe ...
<detlef__> Hallo, da bin ich wieder. 1. Um mich zu bedanken und 2. bleiben bei solchem Programmabbruch nicht irgendwelche Reste? Bei Win XP mußte man danach immer säubern.
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter. oder hab nen denk fehler bei den iptables rules
<subz3r0> habe diese drei rules gesetzt...
<subz3r0> mom ich pastebinne...
<subz3r0> http://pastebin.com/QAR2riXa
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash iptables -P FORWARD DROP iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 0/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> es muss doch möglich sein, nur gewisse ports durchzulassen beim forwarding?
<subz3r0> bei dem beispiel halt hin- und rückweg soll erlaubt sein. nur auf port 22. sonst wird alles durch die standard forward policy blocked
<detlef> Danke für die Hilfe. Schönen Abend!
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler? Hin- UND Rückweg auf dem selben Port geht doch gar nicht, oder? 
<subz3r0> ahh
<subz3r0> :D
<subz3r0> ein geistesblitz :D
<subz3r0> BANG
<subz3r0> funzt :D
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Lass uns und die Nachwelt teilhaben an Deinem Erfolg in dem Du Dein Vorgehen erklärst. Danke.
<subz3r0> FALSCH: iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 0/0 -d 172.29.5.2 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<subz3r0> RICHTIG: iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 0/0 -d 172.29.5.2 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<foofoobar_> Hi, habe seit kurzem ein cherry mx keyboard 3.0. Ich habe vorher eine andere Tastatur von Cherry verwendet, dort haben alle Funktionstasten ohne Probleme funktioniert.
<foofoobar_> Bei der neuen Tastatur kommt es ab und zu vor, dass wenn ich eine Funktionstaste (z.B. Lauter) gedrückt habe, Ubuntu das ganze erkennt als würde ich die Taste gedrückt halten
<foofoobar_> Dh ich drücke 1 oder 2 mal auf die Taste und dann geht die Lautstärke komplett hoch und die Tastatur blockiert komplett.
<foofoobar_> Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem beheben kann ?
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-25
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Kann man eigentlich einen Tablet PC (Android) als Eingabegerät als für ein Grafikprogramme als GrafikTabletersatz verwenden?
<dreamon> Cool wäre unter Ubuntu
<Rochvellon> dreamon: sowas -> http://www.gimpusers.de/news/00463-mit-android-tablet-als-grafiktablett-in-gimp-zeichnen ?
<kubine> Title: Erstmalige Verwendung eines Android-Tablet als Grafiktablett in GIMP — News — gimpusers.de (at www.gimpusers.de)
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Oh cool.. 
<dreamon> Dachte da zwar mehr an Blender.. aber mal schauen inwiefern das damit auch gehen könnte
<dadrc> Das sollte relativ egal sein, wenn man sich das anguckt, ist ja einfach über uinput gelöst, nicht über ein GIMP-Plugin
<Rochvellon> so wie ich das lese, kann das prinzipiell jedes programm nutzen, welches auf einem x-server läuft
<dadrc> Sieht stark danach aus, ja
<somedude> Guden, kann mir jmd bei meiner nfs server config helfen ? Hapert an uid/gid zuweisung und squashing
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag: kann Gparted eien partition von einer platte auf die andere kopieren
<IchGuckLive> oder nur innerhalp eienr platte
<Guest19295> Halli Hallo, nach einem update gibt mein Ubuntu 12.04 leider kein Sound mehr aus :-(
<dadrc> IchGuckLive, laut Anleitung funktioniert das auf beliebige Platten
<IchGuckLive> danke ich glaub das hängt mit der grösse der partitionen zusammen 
<k1l> Guest19295: guck im alsamixer ob da was gemuted ist
<Guest19295> sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  gibt mir einen Sound aus. 
<Guest19295> ohne sudo kommt nichts
<Guest19295> was heißt "gemuted"?
<k1l> dort wo MM steht im alsamixer
<Guest19295> MM steht da leider nirgendwo :(
<k1l> im alsamixer? unten am ende der säule?
<Guest19295> oh doch, ok, ah, ok, steht mehrfach da z.B. bei Front Mic
<k1l> ja mic ist egal. aber master und speaker oder headphone (je nach anshcluss) sollten halt nicht auf MM stehen
<Guest19295> ich habe den Eindruck, dass es ein Rechteproblem ist, denn das trommeln beim Anmelden ist noch da und dann ist der Sound verschwunden
<k1l> aber wenn es mit sudo geht pack deinen nutzer mal in die audio gruppe
<Guest19295> master ist da, 
<Guest19295> pack deinen nutzer mal in die audio gruppe - Wie geht denn das?
<k1l> sudo addgroup BENUTZERNAME audio 
<Guest19295> Der Benutzer »xxx« ist bereits ein Mitglied der Gruppe »audio«
<Guest19295> :(
<dadrc> Eventuell einfach in Pulse runtergeregelt?
<k1l> welcher desktop?
<Guest19295> pulse bekomme ich über die Systemsteuerung?
<dadrc> `pavucontrol`, normalerweise
<Guest19295> hm, wenn ich jetzt pulse aufrufe, dann die meldung, dass er sich versucht zu verbinden, aber es passiert nichts
<Guest19295> soll ich den Rechner einfach mal neustarten??
<Guest19295> ich starte mal neu - bis gleich
<micha>  Irgendwas läuft hier schief, ich bekomme einfach keinen Sound aud meinem Ubuntu 12.04 :(
<micha> sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav 
<dadrc> Was passiert denn, wenn du ein Terminal aufmachst und `pavucontrol` startest?
<micha> sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  erzeugt einen Sound
<micha> dann geht der Lautstärkeregler auf, er versucht sich zu Pulse-Audio zu verbinden, und dann please wait...
<k1l> gib mal "groups" ins terminal und zeig den output
<micha> sieht gut aus: micha adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<k1l> welcher desktop?
<micha> Unity 
<k1l> geh mal aufs lautsprecher symbol und wähle dann dort audio einstellungen
<micha> und dann?
<micha> ich kann leider noch nicht mal ein Testgeräusch generieren
<k1l> dann im ersten reiter "ausgabe" gucken, dass ein gerät ausgewählt ist und weder stummschalten angehakt noch auf ganz leise steht
<micha> dort ist kein gerät aufgeführt:(
<k1l> das ist schlecht
<micha> ja , richtig scheisse
<k1l> cat /proc/asound/cards 
<micha> zeigt die interne intelsoundkarte an
<micha> und noch einen usb audio device
<k1l> mal mit pavucontrol gucken
<k1l> aha
<k1l> ja also pavucontrol und dort gucken welche karte auf "aus" steht
<micha> geht doch nicht- please wait ... 
<k1l> was sagt lspci | grep -i audio
<micha> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<k1l> ich muss ne zeit weg: du kannst das hier mal abarbeiten und dann gucken ob es da schon bekannte fehler zu gibt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung#Soundkarten-Erkennung
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<micha> ok, danke
<msiever_> Hallo zusammen ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage zum chmod. ich habe eine File die aktuell die Rechte 777 hat. Darf ein User zb. ein chmod 770 auf die File abfeuern wenn er in der selben primären Gruppe ist? (der User ist aber nicht owner der File) Aktuell krieg ich immer Operation nicht erlaubt. Mach ich was Flasch
<msiever_> *falsch?
<emlvis> msiever_, ich meine, dass man chmod nur als owner ausführen kann
<msiever_> emlvis, denke ich auch mein Arbeitskollege (AIX Mensch) meint aber das geht wegen der primären Gruppe
<msiever_> im Netz findet man leider keine Dokumente die meine theorie beweisen :/
<emlvis> ich konnte da auf die schnelle auch nichts finden
<emlvis> msiever_, also das internet sagt mir jetzt, das geht nur als owner, aber es gibt irgendwie einen trick um das mit gruppenrechten zu machen
<emlvis> hm, dieser trick entpuppt sich in der genauen erläuterung eher als blabla und endet mit: geht doch nicht oO
<emlvis> msiever_, also nur der besitzer kann auch die dateirechte ändern
<emlvis> aber lass dir das ruhig nochmal von deinem kollegen erklären
<emlvis> es gibt einige unix-systeme - wegen AIX jetzt - bei denen das möglich ist. unter linux ist das aber nicht gültig
<msiever_> emlvis: danke für die Info! Hast du vielleicht den Link für mich?
<emlvis> https://superuser.com/questions/274756/chmod-if-i-am-not-root-file-owner
<kubine> Title: linux - chmod if I am not root/file owner - Super User (at superuser.com)
<emlvis> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4965561/how-to-change-unix-permissions-when-i-dont-own-the-file-but-do-have-write-permi
<kubine> Title: shell - How to change Unix permissions when I dont own the file but do have write permission on the directory? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<msiever_> emlvis: danke!
<DalePayman> bei unattended updates kann es manchmal vorkommen, dass man trotzdem pakete manuell installieren muss - im log steht dann "WARNING Das Paket »PAKETNAME« hat eine Conffile-Abfrage und muss einem manuellen Upgrade unterzogen werden." - gibt es die möglichkeit darüber (automatisch) informiert zu werden?
<BlackMage> Was kann ich machen wenn die Ethernet Verbindung nicht erkannt wurde?
<BlackMage> Ich habe Kubuntu 13.10 x86_64
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Was sagt lspci bzw. lsusb über die LAN-Karte?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet (rev b0)
<BlackMage> jokrebel_
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Paste mal bitte "ifconfig" über nen Pasteservice
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: das ist ja das Problem: es erscheint nur lo als Interface aber kein eth0 oder sowas ähnliches
<jokrebel_> im BIOS deaktiviert?
<apricot1> wie sehe ich bei Transfer  eines images auf SD-Card mit 'dd' den Fortschritt?
<apricot1> mit: sudo gunzip -c ./image-compress_mmcblk0_ok.img.gz | dd of=/dev/mmcblk0
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Was meldet ein "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" zurück?
<apricot1> da tut sich nämlich 'nichts'  ... oder brauchts auch ... | sudo dd of=... ?
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Ein reines dd if/of meldet sich erst wenns fertig ist
<apricot1> ok
<jokrebel_> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd da dann nach Fortschritt suchen
<kubine> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Dann das selbe nochmal mit eth1 (ggf. auch noch 2 3 4 5 ... )
<apricot1> jokrebel_, vielleicht mit dcfldd ?
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: geht alles nicht
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Es gibt da verschiedene (teils sehr schöne) Ansätze, find das aber grad nicht mehr.
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Immer die selbe Meldung?
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: ja
 * jokrebel_ hat hier eth4
<jokrebel_> theoretisch könnt das noch höher liegen
<BlackMage> ich habe es bis eth9 probiert
<jokrebel_> hm
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Und das BIOS hast Du auch bereits überprüft, wie vorhin erwähnt?
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: ja
<testdr> apricot1: man dd und dort siehe USR1 signal zur Anzeige der transferierten Daten..
<apricot1> danke
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Ging sie schon mal?
<BlackMage> Ja
<apricot1> kann ich ein gzip image von 32GB-SD-Karte (effektiv 2.9GB) auf eine 16GB-SD  schreiben (bootfähig RaspBerry) ?
<jokrebel_> im selben Rechner? Mit selbigem Ubuntu? Mal mit ner LiveCD gegenprüfen?
<jokrebel_> könnt ja auch ein Hardwaredefekt sein.
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Ubuntu auf nem Pi?
<apricot1> jokrebel_, nein, DEbian Wheezy
<_moep_> und damit musst du jetzt in den offtopic channel gehen ;)
<apricot1> Ubuntu läuft nicht auf ARMv6
<apricot1> mir gehts ja nur ums dd in Ubuntu mit Kartenleser
<apricot1> is doch egal WAS ich kpiere :)
<testdr> apricot1: eben.. kopiere und was zu groß ist wird eben abgeschnitten ...
<apricot1> testdr, das image ist nur 2.9GB  (gzip)
<testdr> apricot1: ja und? dann passt es doch dicke drauf ..
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Und warum kopierst Du nicht einfach die Datei?
<apricot1> jokrebel_, das ist doch eine Installation auf der SD-Karte - bootfähig
<apricot1> mehrere PArtitionen
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Wenn Du die ganze Karte klonen willst sollte die neue IMHO schon gleich oder größer sein.
<jokrebel_> ...ooO( ist aber trotz allem kein spezielles Ubuntu-Thema ;-)
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Noch da?
<apricot1> ok - kann ich ein image auch mit Brasero kopieren, oder einem image-writer ?
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Und dadurch wird dann die Zielkarte größer?
<apricot1> jokrebel_, nein, das nicht.. es geht dabei um erastz für 'dd'
<apricot1> ich hock jetzt schon 30 Minuten davor und weiß nicht wann er fertig ist und ob überhaupt..
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Ich nem zum Partitionen Kopieren gern mal GParted.
<apricot1> jokrebel_, auch für SD-Card?
<testdr> apricot1: kill -SIGUSR1 pid-from-dd ... zeigt den Fortschritt an
<apricot1> merci
<jokrebel_> apricot1: 32GB können schon ne Weile dauern. Besonders wenn man nur if und of nimmt ohne weitere Parameter
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Warum nicht? Ist doch auch nichts anderes als das was in USB-Sticks verbaut ist.
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Und ich hab hier schon mehrfach per Adapter so MicroSD Karten aus den SchardPhones kopiert.
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: jetzt bin ich wieder da
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: gesehn, was ich oben schrieb?
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: schreib nochmal
<jokrebel_> im selben Rechner? Mit selbigem Ubuntu? Mal mit ner LiveCD gegenprüfen? könnt ja auch ein Hardwaredefekt sein.
<jokrebel_> hat Dein Client keine Scrollback-Funktion?
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: komisch, nach einem Neustart ging das Netzwerk auf einmal wieder
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Das hattest Du noch gar nicht probiert? *seufz*
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Du bist doch nun auch schon länger mit Linux unterwegs...
<xreal> Wenn ich via autossh eine Monitoring-Verbindung aufbaue, kann man sich dann von der Gegenseite (also dort, wo der SSH-Server läuft) über diese Monitoring-Vebrindung auf den Clienten einloggen?
<jokrebel_> entgegen aller Unkenrufen von Uptime-Junkies ist ein Reboot schon manchmal auf hilfreich!
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: Aber ich hab garnichts am System geändert
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Und? Schon mal was von nem umgekippten Bit gehört?
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: nein, was ist das?
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Im Prinzip kann überall mal ein Bit (zum Beispiel durch Umwelteinflüsse; Gewitter; Unterspannung....) seinen Zustand wechseln ohne dass es dem Betreibssystem auffällt. Und dann kann es zu jedem erdenklichen Fehlverhalten bis hin zum Totalabsturz kommen.
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: vielleicht ist bei Dir ja ein Bit aus der Null von eth0 gekippt und mit "ifconfig eth31 up" hättest Erfolg gehabt. Wer weis?
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: wie kann sowas passieren?
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Wie geschrieben: Umwelteinflüsse, sterbende Hardware, Gewalteinwirkung, Kismet, Voodoo ....
<BlackMage> sterbende Hardware?
<testdr> BlackMage: schwangere Hardware .. Elkos mit Blähbauch ...
<BlackMage> Mein PC ist auch schon 5 jahre alt
<cigarettes> Hi. Benutzt jemand Google Chrome?
<cigarettes> Sollten Keep-Benachrichtigungen nicht auch dann funktionieren, wenn Keep geschlossen ist?
<cigarettes> Und sollte seit v35 nicht Google Now integriert sein?
<jokrebel_> ja
<cigarettes> Funktioniert das bei dir?
<jokrebel_> was ist keep?
<cigarettes> Notiz-App von Google.
<jokrebel_> und Google-Now hab ich auch nie bewust genutzt.
<cigarettes> Aber inzwischen gibt es ja dieses Benachrichtigungs-Icon im Tray, das kennst du, oder?
 * jokrebel_ nimmt Post-it für Notizen
<jokrebel_> öhm vielleicht. Weis nicht genau was Du mit "Benachrichtigungs-Icon im Tray" meinst.
<jokrebel_> cigarettes: der Brifumschlag?
<jokrebel_> +e
<cigarettes> Nein. Verwendest du denn Chrome 35?
<jokrebel_> cigarettes: Version 35.0.1916.114
<jokrebel_> ach! Die Glocke?
<cigarettes> Ja, genau.
<cigarettes> Wenn du dort in die Einstellungen gehst, ist dann Google Now aufgelistet?
<cigarettes> Bei mir stehen Gmail, Play etc. Aber nicht Now.
<jokrebel_> Die hatte ich mal zwischendurch im Panel, ja. (2 mal sogar) aber nach nem Neustart von Chrome war alles wieder wie gehabt.
<cigarettes> Die taucht auf, wenn es Benachrichtigungen gibt. Wenn du z. B. bei Keep eine Erinnerung setzt.
<jokrebel_> nun wie gesagt Keep kenn und hab ich (glaub) nicht.
<cigarettes> Wenn du bei Google angemeldet bist, hast du Keep (https://keep.google.com).
<kubine> Title: Google Keep (at keep.google.com)
<jokrebel_> Meine Erinnerungen stehn im Kalender und den Aufgaben. Da brauch ich nicht auch noch Notizen mit Timer.
<cigarettes> jokrebel_, wollte nur wissen, ob bei dir Google Now in den Benachrichtigungen aufgelistet ist.
<cigarettes> Nicht so wichtig.
<jokrebel_> cigarettes: Da stand jede Menge in der Liste wo überall ein Haken war. Nachdem die "Glocke" aber nun schon wieder seit Tagen nicht aufgetaucht ist und ich auch nicht weis wie ich da anderweitig rankommen könnte kann ich Dir da momentan leider vermutlich auch nicht helfen
<stevieh> sachtmal, wenn ich nen reinen kiosk mit ubuntu bauen will -> kein einloggen, chrome im fullscreen mit einer url und sonst nix (ah, noch n screensaver). was nehm ich als unterbau? LXDE, unitx, kde, gnome?
<testdr> stevieh: nichts davon ... einfach das programm per xinit (also ohne windowmanager)
<stevieh> und der screensaver?
<testdr> stevieh: wieso screensaver? soll das ding nicht dauernd laufen?
<stevieh> der bildschirm soll nicht dauernd an sein
<stevieh> na, ich baus mal auf und probier ein wenig
<hdp> Bildschirmschoner macht auch der X-Server.
<stevieh> ja, aber nur schwatt... da brauch ich härteren Stoff
<BlackMage> (wird hier noch über Ubuntu gesprochen?)
<stevieh> ja schatzi
<pullenpan> hi
<x2xx3x> Hey hallo zusammen mich hats grad wieder erwischt.. 12.04 bootet automatisch in tty1. runlevel 6macht nichts und in 5 habe ich ne Maus aber nen schwarzen screen. startx gibt aus: session not found oder profile not found. Hab Unity entfernt und Gnome installiert - lief knapp n halbes jahr problemlos.
<x2xx3x> ich bin gleich wieder da - ich guck mir die fehlermeldung nochmal an...
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-26
<x2xx3x> Tja schade - jetzt bootet er garnichtmehr
<x2xx3x> ich würd gern sagen ja... aber ich konnte es mir grad nicht mehr anschauen weil ich auch in tty1 nicht booten kann, keinen recovery-modus booten kann, und auch keinen älteren Kernel booten kann.
<x2xx3x> aber: session not found - kam genau so vor - ja
<x2xx3x> ich hab auch grade die gdm-logs offen. aber wonach soll ich nun ausschau halten? und in welchem log? die normalen, die greeter-log oder die slave-log?
<x2xx3x>  session not found - kam genau so vor - ja
<x2xx3x> ladet ihr die logs im xchat eigentlich nachträglich auch? damit ich hier doppelposts vermeiden kann.
<mrkramps> x2xx3x, hast du gnome einfach mal neu installiert? also apt-get install --reinstall
<x2xx3x> nein das wollte ich, ich komm nur in nichts mehr rein jetzt. ich hab allerdings einen live-stick mit 12.04 drauf
<mrkramps> du kannst dich also nicht mal auf tty1 einloggen?
<x2xx3x> nein da komm ich auch nicht mehr hin 
<x2xx3x> aber ich war davor noch drinnen, haben wir sonnenstürme oder so??
<mrkramps> festplattenversagen?
<x2xx3x> ist nagelneu - sollte nicht sein
<x2xx3x> 5 Monate alt
<zerwas> x2xx3x: was heißt denn, dass du in nichts mehr reinkommst? bekommst du schon beim login prompt "session not found"?
<_moep_> urgs
<x2xx3x> nein, zuvor konnte ich in tty1 einloggen weil ich einen Promt hatte. Der Prompt kommt nun aber nicht mehr, stattdessen bleibt ein Debian-screen der sich nicht ändert.
<x2xx3x> im recovery mode scheint nach ner weile immer derselbe ablauf durchzulaufen - aber nicht leserlich
<zerwas> Auf tty2 auch der debian screen?
<x2xx3x> hab ich noch nicht versucht - ich wollte aus tty1 in 5 oder 6
<x2xx3x> wie kann ich überhaupt von beginn an in einen runlevel2 booten?
<x2xx3x> bringts was wenn ich die xorg.conf lösche??
<zerwas> x(org) hat damit höchstwahrscheinlich nichts zu tun, also nein
<zerwas> x2xx3x: was siehst du denn auf tty2?
<x2xx3x> keine ahnung - ich komm nicht soweit
<simpleirc1> gut bin in tty2 denk ich... schwarzer schirm mit mauszeiger
<simpleirc1> sudo telinit 2 gab ich ein.
<simpleirc1> ich bin x2xx3x
<x2xx3x> ahh lol, ich wusste da war ein hotkey... kann nun in alle tty's aber hab nur prompts und 7 bleibt schwarz mit dem besagten mauszeiger 
<x2xx3x> ach scheiss drauf.. ich installier den sh.. einfach neu. seit unity is ubuntu halt fürn oasch.. ich versuch mal n fedora..
<x2xx3x> bye zusammen und noch ne schöne nacht, ich hab kein bock mehr auf sowas heut.. ;) take it easy
<steinerlein> Guten morgen!
<steinerlein> Ich versuche im Moment ein RAID 0 mittels mdadm wiederherzustellen, kann mir hier dabei jemand helfen?
<dadrc> Was klappt denn nicht?
<steinerlein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/488147/raid-0-recovery-from-lacie-nas
<kubine> Title: mdadm - RAID 0 recovery from lacie NAS - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<steinerlein> Hier habe ich ein paar Infos zusammen getragen
<steinerlein> Da ist eine Partition, die nicht mehr als Teil ihres raid erkannt wird
<dadrc> was sagt denn `mdadm --examine /dev/sda2`?
<steinerlein> find ich raus, dauert einen moment
<steinerlein> http://pastebin.com/Z4Q6w8Yg
<kubine> Title: mdadm: only specify uuid once, UUID=0b33c96c-3267-4dda-9c33-f0e6a8abe951 ignored - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<steinerlein> das ist das ergebnis bei mdadm --examine /dev/sda2
<dadrc> das sieht doch aber ganz ok aus
<dadrc> Es gibt einen Raid aus /dev/sda2 und /dev/sdb2
<steinerlein-> ja, aber die zwei Partitionen haben komischerweise verschiedene UUID
<steinerlein-> Und wenn ich den selben Befehl mit sdb2 machen kommt das raus:
<steinerlein-> http://pastebin.com/NFaxGg92
<kubine> Title: mdadm: only specify uuid once, UUID=0b33c96c-3267-4dda-9c33-f0e6a8abe951 ignored - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Das hingegen sieht nicht so gut aus
<steinerlein-> ja, genau!
<dadrc> Ich würd versuchen, den Raid aufzulösen und von Hand zusammenzubauen.
<steinerlein-> hmm okay
<steinerlein-> wie geht das, grob?
<steinerlein-> muss ich dafür alles auskommentieren in mdadm.conf?
<dadrc> Ich hab das so auch noch nicht gehabt, ist also nur eine Idee: mdadm --stop für alle Raids, die gerade aktiv sind, dann die Config wegschieben, dann mit mdadm --assemble aus sda2 und sdb2 einen Raid bauen
<steinerlein-> versuch ich mal!
<steinerlein-> dadrc, liest du noch?
<dadrc> ja
<steinerlein-> Ich habe mit --stop alle raids angehalten und dann in der mdadm.conf auskommentiert
<steinerlein-> Danach mit --create ein neues angelegt, md9
<steinerlein-> das läuft aber auch nicht, mir scheint dass sich mdadm an den superblocks aufhängt
<steinerlein-> macht es sinn, mit mdadm --zero-superblock diese zu nullen und dann noch mal zu erstellen?
<steinerlein-> mdadm --assemble /dev/md9:
<steinerlein-> mdadm: only specify uuid once, UUID=0b33c96c-3267-4dda-9c33-f0e6a8abe951 ignored.
<dadrc> bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob superblocks löschen hilft
<steinerlein-> ich mir auch nicht..
<steinerlein-> schau mal hier rein:
<steinerlein-> http://pastebin.com/ewtUNrDE
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs" /dev/loop1: LABEL="ca - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> steinerlein-, für mich sieht das immer noch so aus, als müsste das gehen
<dadrc> IDs stimmen, Raidmitgliedschaft stimmt, weiß nicht, was da fehlt
<steinerlein-> okay, ich glaub jetzt ists nur schlimmer geworden
<steinerlein-> Hab die superblocks genullt und ein neues raid angelegt, aus den beiden partitionen
<steinerlein-> alles klappt, raid steht, aber ist leer :(
<steinerlein-> gibts ne Möglichkeit, da ne not-datenrettung zu machen
<steinerlein-> ?
<testdr> steinerlein-: hab Anfang nicht mitbekommen --Festplatte defekt?
<TheInfinity> steinerlein-: du dürftest schlicht die inode tabellen geschrottet haben. mit ganz ganz ganz viel glück kannst du das noch irgendwie so mounten, ansonsten ext3 rettungs tools. im zweifel ist das JETZT der moment wo du ein backup brauchst.
<steinerlein-> Ja, ich versuche ein raid 0 aus einem lacie NAS wieder zusammenzubasteln
<steinerlein-> TheInfinity: Das ist kein ext3, sondern xfs
<TheInfinity> uh. raid0. dann dürftest du kaum noch chancen haben daran zu kommen.
<steinerlein-> Ja :(
<steinerlein-> Das mit dem raid 0 ist wohlgemerkt nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ;)
<TheInfinity> dann wirklich nur und ausschliesslich backup.
<stevieh> raid0 ist für die ganz harten ;-)
<steinerlein-> Ja, wahre Worte
<testdr> steinerlein-: raid 0 ist sinnvoll, wenn man die doppelte Datengeschwindigkeit braucht ...
<steinerlein-> Oder doppeltes Risiko
<TheInfinity> Raid0 braucht halt n verdammt gutes Backup.
<steinerlein-> Macht das Sinn, die Partition mittels ddrescue zu spiegeln?
<testdr> steinerlein-: nein - z.B. zur video-bearbeitung und das Ergebnis wird da natürlich nicht gespeicher ..
<steinerlein-> Murphys law: Gibt kein Backup
<steinerlein-> Ah, okay! Videobearbeitung macht Sinn
<TheInfinity> testdr: Videobearbeitung macht man aber auch nicht auf einem NAS. Dort Raid0 ist einfach nur ein 1A Kopfschuss.
<steinerlein-> :'D
<TheInfinity> steinerlein-: du kannst es probieren, allerdings gibt es soweit ich weiss keine kostenlosen Rettungstools für xfs (wobei ich mich auch irren kann, habe noch nie was von xfs gerettet)
<testdr> TheInfinity: ja -- da ist das Netzwerk das Nadelöhr .. und es war wohl nicht super-super-gigabit
<steinerlein-> Okay, als als Fazit kann ich ziehen: Wenn das raid nicht problemslos über die ursprünglichen Superblocks wieder aufgebaut werden kann, dann ist alles verloren
<steinerlein-> Richtig?
<TheInfinity> steinerlein-: aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach ja. wobei ich bei raid0 datenrettung auch passen muss da dort die daten ja auch noch verteilt sind, kA ob es da möglichkeiten gibt die manuell zuzuordnen - bei raid1 kann man ja einfach ein normales rettungstool rüberlaufen lassen und die dateien in rohform finden, das funktioniert bei raid0 ja nur sehr begrenzt
<testdr> steinerlein-: nein -- die blocks brauchst Du zum Datenzugriff - wenn die Festplatten noch funktionieren dann könntest Du wirklich versuchen ein Image davon zu ziehen - natürlich mit den ge-stripe-ten Daten (also ein Image) und dann einzelne Daten zusammensuchen ... vielleicht sind sogar Teile der Verwaltung noch intakt ..
<steinerlein-> testdr: das hört sich nach sehr sehr viel Arbeit an...
<steinerlein-> bei 4TB zumindest
<testdr> steinerlein-: ja - du brauchst enstprechend Speicherplatz und Arbeit muss der Rechner leisten, der es ausliest .. und falls Plattenfehler kommen, dann noch die timeouts mit ddrescue ..
<steinerlein-> ich Danke euch sehr für die Hilfe bis hier hin! Jetzt steht erstmal Mittagessen an, wenn euch noch was einfallen sollte - ich lese nachher hier weiter
<steinerlein-> speicherplatz ist unterwegs, dann mach ich mir mal backups von den zwei platten
<steinerlein-> aber viel Hoffnung hab ich nicht mehr..
<testdr> steinerlein-: Du müsstest ein Backup von der strip/raid-0 Plattenkombination machen -- bei Einzelimages der Platten musst Du die Daten nachher wieder zusammensetzen (so nach dem Motto ein Byte von der Platte und dann das nächste von der anderen Platte .. siehe stripe-Datenverteilung)
<steinerlein-> testdr:danke für die info
<steinerlein-> da ich jetzt aber die beiden partitionen "einfach so" neu zusammengezwungen habe, bin ich mir gar nicht sicher ob die richtig in einander verzahnt sind
<steinerlein-> Das ist dann einfach Glückssache, nehme ich an
<steinerlein-> oder kann man das iwie überprüfen?
<testdr> steinerlein-: es gibt bei RAID immer software-Lösungen und Hardware-Lösungen - wenn das NAS ein Hardware-Raid war .. dann braucht es die Info darüber - bei Software hilft ein Blick in die Software-Quellen..
<steinerlein-> hmm oaky
<steinerlein-> Ich nehme mal an, dass das ein software raid war, weil man ja beim setup des NAS auswählen kann, was eingerichtet werden soll
<steinerlein-> demnach: Was meinst du mit Software-quellen?
<testdr> steinerlein-: Du kannst natürlich per hex-Editor vergleichen ... falls sich z.B. Textdaten finden, dann könntest Du sehen wie die auf die 2 Images verteilt sind. -- Nein, das NAS ist dann wohl eine black-box, so wie bei den Videofestplattenrecordern, die intern eine andere Speicherung nutzen ...
<testdr> steinerlein-: das läuft dann zwar per Software ab, aber eine Software an die Du nicht ran kommst -> deshalb meine Bezeichnung black-box
<trimrad> kann man nachträglich die Geräte löschen, die man am rechner angeschlossen hatte? ich habe in meinem Laptop ein paar wlankarten testen müssen und würde gerne in wicd wlan0 stehen haben.
<dadrc> In /etc/udev/rules.d/ gibt es eine Datei namens 70-persistent-net.rules, da werden die MAC-Adressen und die zugeordneten Namen gespeichert
<trimrad> danke
<dasjoe> Schau in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dadrc> slowjoe
<faraway> Ich möchte eine  Anwendung automatisch beim start des Servers starten (über ein upstart script in /etc/init/). Die Anwendung sollte erst nachdem das netwerk interface vorhanden ist gestartet werden.  Bin  mir nun nicht sicher on ich „start on net-device-up“  oder „start on started networking“ verwenden sollte.
<bekks> Letzteres.
<faraway> bekks: ok.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<bekks> morsche
<N-a-C> Hallo Kann mir mal eben einer bitter sagen ob mein crontab eintrag soweit richtig ist:
<N-a-C> */15    * * * 
<N-a-C> es soll alle 15 minuten ausgeführt werden
<bekks> Nein, da fehlt ein *
<N-a-C> danke. wo fehlt das?
<bekks> Nach dem letzten * :)
<N-a-C> öhm thx ^^
<mel|> hi
<mel|> weiß jemand, wie ich die gpointing-device-settings auf die starteinstellungen zurücksetze?
<mel|> google nennt mir leider nur beiträge zu bugs, wo das beim neustart automatisch geschieht
 * jokrebel weis noch nicht mal was "gpointing-device-settings" sein sollen. Hört sich eher unanständig an.
<mel|> jokrebel: das da https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/gpointing-device-settings
<kubine> Title: gpointing-device-settings : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> mel|: Ah, synpatics Nachfolger
<mel|> jo
<mel|> hab dummerweise an den geschwindigkeitseinstellungen rumgeschraubt, und jetzt macht es mich wahnsinning
<mel|> -n
<bekks> Danan stell das doch wieder um?
<mel|> da sind nur schieberegler, ka wie die vorher genau eingestellt waren
<bekks> Stell sie so ein dass du damit arbeiten kannst?
<mel|> bekomm es halt nicht mehr so richtig gut hin, zumal ich auch nicht so sicher bin, was genau mit beschleunigung, minimalgeschwindigkeit und maximalgeschwindigkeit erreicht wird
<bekks> PRobier es doch aus?
<Nightwalker2004> Nabend :-)
<jokrebel> Nightwalker2004: Hi
<ne0> hi
<mrkramps> was?
<ne0> Gibt es irgendwo eine paketquelle für aktuelle chromium versionen?
<mrkramps> ne0, bestimmt
<ne0> gefunden habe ich nichts
<mrkramps> ne0, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<kubine> Title: Chromium - Stable Channel : “Chromium Builds” team (at launchpad.net)
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium :)
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ne0> ja, aber die versionen aus den paketquellen sind meistens veraltet
<mrkramps> ne0, stand 14.04 sind die das nicht
<ne0> chrome 35 ist schon seit über einen monat veröfentlicht
<ne0> ich habe 14.04
<bekks> chrome ist nicht chromium.
<bekks> Und die Versionen erscheinen nicht notwendigerweise zeitgleich.
<ne0> ja aber chrome basiert doch auf den chromium quellen
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> Chromium basiert auf Chrome.
<ne0> sicher?
<bekks> Ganz sicher.
<mrkramps> +1
<ne0> ich meine die nehmen doch den quellcode von chromium und packen nur nocht ihren müll rein
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome#Chromium
<kubine> Title: Google Chrome – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bekks> Chromium bastelt einige Google Eigenheiten wieder raus.
<ne0> ja schon... das ist ja der grund weshalb ich chromium benutze
<bekks> Da Chromium auf Chrome beruht, werden neue Chromiumversionen erst nach Chrome erscheinen. Wieviel später, das können Dir nur die Chromiumentwickler sagen.
<ne0> macht das chromium nicht unsicherer?
<ne0> ich meine bei den neuen chrome versionen werden ja immer etliche sicherheitslücken geschlossen
<mrkramps> ne0, fragt sich, wo diese sicherheitslücken geschlossen werden
<ne0> was meinst du damit?
<bekks> Wenn die Sicherheitslücken in dem "bösen bösen Googlecode" sind, der herausoperiert wird, sind sie ja egal.
<mrkramps> chrome core oder chrome google quark, der bei chromium rausgenommen wurde
<ne0> ach so.. ja klar
<ne0> welchen browser benutzt du mrkramps?
<mrkramps> primär firefox
<egar> jemand hier?
<mrkramps> !frag > egar 
<kubine> egar: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<egar> 1. Mal Programm aus Source installiert. Minitube 2.1.6. Funzt. Und wie deinstalliere ich es wieder?
<mrkramps> make install?
<egar> ja
<mrkramps> make uninstall
<mrkramps> aus dem gleichen quelltextverzeichnis heraus aufrufen
<k1l> egar: genau sowas ist der grund warum man die pakete aus den ubuntu quellen bevorzugen sollte
<egar> klappt nicht.
<mrkramps> egar, fehlermeldung?
<egar> ok, reproduziere nochmal.
<egar> mrkramps:rmdir: konnte »/usr/bin/“ nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer
<egar> make: [uninstall_target] Fehler 1 (ignoriert)
<mrkramps> das ist zumindest nicht deine schuld ;)
<egar> ?
<egar> im ernst: Ich lösche einfavh die Restdateien?
<k1l> oha, na dann sei mal froh :)
<mrkramps> die uninstall-regel scheint einfach fucked up
<mrkramps> wenn du das selber kannst, dann finde raus, welche dateien noch installiert wurden und lösch die einfach
<mrkramps> ansonsten installiere ich eben testweise
<egar> uninstall info fehlte.ich halte mich also an install-log.
<egar> normal installiere ich aus offiziell quelle. aber nach upgrade xubuntu musste ich minitube neu installieren. in neuer (deb-) version fehlt aber download-button. ich vermutete fehler. darauf install aus source. button fehlt auch. 
<mrkramps> egar, in zukunft einfach ein anderes install prefix verwenden und ohne sudo nach home installieren
<egar> hm  -- , ok.
<egar> thx.
<mrkramps> egar, hast du alle dateien gefunden?
<egar> ja, deinstalliert. hoffe sauber.
<mrkramps> egar, hast du sudo make uninstall ausgeführt?
<egar> ja. ausgabe zeigte die restdateien, habe ich über konsole händisch entfernt.
<mrkramps> gut
<mrkramps> egar, willst du noch mehr infos über eine lokale installation mit anderem prefix?
<mrkramps> bin gerade in der laune ^^
<egar> das waren nur noch dateien wie diese /usr/share/icons/*
<mrkramps> ich hoffe du hast nicht exakt diesen pfad enfert?
<mrkramps> *entfernt
<egar> nein, natürlich nur die entsprechungen.
<egar> aber more info gerne. 
<mrkramps> wenn man quelltext selbst kompiliert und installiert, kann man beim konfigurieren (./configure, qmake usw.) einfach einen anderen installationspfad angeben
<egar> nach gusto?
<mrkramps> bspw. ./configure --prefix=PFAD oder qmake PREFIX=PFAD
<mrkramps> ja, beliebig
<mrkramps> mein favorit /home/USER/Anwendungen/programm-version
<mrkramps> im homeverzeichnis braucht man dann kein sudo und deinstallation ist einfach das löschen von programm-version
<egar> okay. heisst, ich verwende e.g. mein home und habe dann eine nichtsystemweite install?
<mrkramps> genau
<mrkramps> und system weit dann einfach mit sudo /opt/programm-version verwenden
<egar> gut. nochmal auf das minitube kommend. wenn ich die source einer z.B. 2 jahre alten version verwende, können mich fehlende abhängigkeiten erwarten. was mache ich dann. gibts dann so ne art holzhammer?
<mrkramps> dann wird es kompliziert, weil man diese abhängigkeiten manuell nachinstallieren müsste
<egar> also ich weiss jetzt: Entwickler gab youtube nach und entfernte vor ca. 18 monaten den eingebautenn downloader. aber ich habe noch alte source-pakete. werde es versuchen. 
<mrkramps> egar, das muss ja nicht heißen, dass dafür irgendwelchen abhängigkeiten benötigt werden, die nicht in den paketquellen sind
<egar> ja, stimmt. aber es gibt da phonon und  -eh, kommt jetzt nicht drauf, eh streamsachen.
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install libphonon-dev
<mrkramps> oder sind die neueren versionen nicht kompatibel mit dem alten quelltext?
<egar> habe eben nachgeschaut, meinte gstreamer. da könnte das passieren. aber nur vermutung.
<mrkramps> !youtube-dl > edgar
<mrkramps> !youtube-dl > egar 
<mrkramps> damn, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/youtube-dl
<kubine> Title: youtube-dl › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-27
<mrkramps> das kann man gut in kombination mit der aktuellen version von minitube verwenden
<egar> ok, lese nach.
<egar> das ist ein downloader?
<egar> als plugin oder programm?
<mrkramps> leider nur als programm, aber youtube link kriegt man ja noch in minitube kopiert
<egar> nee, nee, ist ok. war nur frage, nicht wertung.
<mrkramps> alternative wäre http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/clive
<kubine> Title: clive › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<egar> ok. habe ich schon gelesen. hatte noch vorschlag gmediafinder in petto. aber link war tot.
<egar> thx,ihr zwei. tschüss.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<jokrebel_> schon wieder ein neuer Kernel? Kam da nicht gestern erst ein Update?
<jokrebel_> ach ne (schlaf aus den Augen wisch) das ist nur ein autoremove-Hinweis
<jokrebel_> In letzter Zeit bekomme ich manchmal so eine Meldung "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory". 
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Acer Aspire Notebook 5310. Bekomme kein Wlan hin.. unter 10.04 liefs ohne Probleme. Update 12.04 und dann auf 14.04 bei beiden ging kein Wlan mehr. rfkill unblock all brachte keine Erleicherung. Auffällig ist das die LED von WLan nicht leuchtet
<dreamon> Hardwaremäßig reagiert er aber nicht wenn man drauf drückt.
<dreamon> Chipsatz ist ein BCM4311
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Dann fehlt Dir vermutlich der Treiber, hatt ich hier auch schon mehrfach. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx <-- 2 Sekunden bei Google ;-)
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel_ muss jetzt aber erstmal kurz einkaufen.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Ich hab zig Sachen probiert weil ich nach dem Aspire 5310 gegoogle habe. Nun läufts. Danke
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Gern geschehn.
<jokrebel_> Hm - TV-Browser hat sämtliche Lieblingssendungen "verloren". 
<Luyin> moin leute, welchen grund könnte es geben dass ich aus einem bestimmten wlan-netz immer wieder rausfliege? andere personen im selben netzwerk haben das problem nicht. ich benutze ubuntu 14.04, zwei 12.04er funktionieren problemlos.
<jokrebel_> nun hab ich per backup-rückspielung des .tvbrowser Verzeichnisses die Liste der Lieblingssendungen wieder da. Wie aktiviere ich nun die Erinnerungsfunktion wieder? Dort ist die Liste nämlich immer noch leer.
<bekks> Luyin: dmesg angucken
<jokrebel_> Luyin: Soll heißen dass das selbe Gerät mit 12.04 (LiveCD) nicht rausfliegt? Oder halt nur _andere_ Rechner mit 12.04...?
<Luyin> jokrebel_: andere rechner
<jokrebel_> Luyin: Das hat dann wenig Aussagekraft.
<Luyin> hm okay. gucke grade in dmesg, find da ne menge zu wlan, wühl mich noch durch auf der suche nach sowas wie "error"
<bekks> schau nach einem verbindungsabbruch was in dmesg steht.
<Luyin> ok danke für den hinweis. wird bestimmt nicht mehr lang dauern, die abbrüche sind recht regelmäßig. -.
<doev> guten morgen. kann ich einen binär stream in eine hexadezimal anzeige convertieren?
<doev> cat irgendwas > zeigEsHexadezimal ?
<doev> hat sich erledigt ... xxd
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> meine maus ist kaput, ich habe auch grade keine Zeit eine zu kaufen, komme mit awesome und emacs usw. eigentlich ohen aus, aber beim surfen braucht man manmal eine...
<kleinerdrache> gibts ein programm, das meine maus simuliert, so dass ich auf der tastatur (ev. nummerntasten) den mauszeiger verschieben und einen mausklick erzeugen kann?
<tuor-work> kleinerdrache, wenn du auf javascript und anders verzichten kannst, probier mal links...
<tuor-work> oder links2
<tuor-work> ist ein browser den du ohne bediehnen kannst.
<nagetier> oder das hier, kleinerdrache, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Barrierefreiheit -  "Zeigen und Klicken"
<kubine> Title: Barrierefreiheit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kleinerdrache> tuor-work: naja, ich möchte eigentlich ein java applet bedienen, wo ich auch mit tab nicht zu den gewünschten buttons komme.  deshalb wollte ich gerne die maus simulieren.
<tuor-work> kleinerdrache, ah ok. Ja dann wird dir nagetiers link behilflicher sein.
<kleinerdrache> nagetier: tastaturmaus wäre supa, allerdings verwende ich awsome als wm und da hab ich diese optionen nicht.  wenn es dafür ein programm gibt, das ich einfach nur starten muss, dann sollte es gehen.
<nagetier> stimmt, sagtest du.. such mal bitte nach "Tastaturmaus linux", da wird sich mit Sicherheit etwas passendes finden.
<kleinerdrache> weiß jemand wie offiziell das wort "tastaturmaus" auf englisch übersetzt werden muss, damit google was findet?
<kleinerdrache> nagetier: bisher nicht, ich würde gerne englisch versuchen, ... 
<nagetier> kleinerdrache: '"keyboard mouse" linux', 624.000 Ergebnisse
<kleinerdrache> nagetier: ja, ergebnisse findet man immer viele. :)
<kleinerdrache> aber welche der 624.000 ergebnisse sind denn jetzt tatsächlich hilfreich für das was ich suche
<nagetier> Ja, die gilt es jetzt "alle" zu durchsuchen ;) sorry, weiter wüsste ich nicht.
<dadrc> Ich hatte gerade Schokopudding, also bin ich mal hilfreich http://superuser.com/a/276523/278583 
<kubine> Title: cursor - Control mouse with keyboard in Ubuntu - Super User (at superuser.com)
<koelner> kleinerdrache: Bei "systemeinstellungen/eingabegeräte/maus/" = Maus per Tatatur bewegen 
<koelner> +mausnavigation
<kleinerdrache> koelner: du verwendest wahrscheinlich unity?
<koelner> nein
<kleinerdrache> koelner: weißt du wie ich das mit awsome finde?
<kleinerdrache> ich meine jetzt ohne maus und so... :)
<tuor-work> kleinerdrache, schau mal das an: keynav 
<koelner> kleinerdrache: leider nein
<tuor-work> kleinerdrache, das toent wonach du suchst.
<tuor-work> kleinerdrache, oder kannst es auch mit addon machen. also fuer firefox gibts sowas..
<tuor-work> kleinerdrache, sag doch bescheid obs dir geholfen hat..
<kleinerdrache> tuor-work: keynav schaut gut aus... ich spiele gerade damit rum, mal sehen ob ich damit zurecht komme (etwas kontraintuitiv...)
<kleinerdrache> h j k l : left bottom top right  --- wer denkt so logisch?
<kleinerdrache> aber ansonsten cool
<Ru11> Gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, um alle strings rekursiv in einem Verzeichnis (nicht case sensitive) umzubennen? Klar, irgendwie mit sed aber hat da schon jemand was Newbietaugliches geschrieben?
<kleinerdrache> Ru11: da gibts glaub ich auch ein grafisches tool, weiß aber nicht mehr wie das heißt... 
<kleinerdrache> tuor-work: also etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es geht.  schneller wäre vermutlich eine navigation mit numpad schon...
<kleinerdrache> tuor-work: es gibt zb. kein "wiederholen" eines klicks, man beginnt immer vom bildschirmzentrum.
<testdr> Ru11: newbietauglich geht da nicht, da die nicht wissen was ein "string" ist. Abgesehen davon gibt es dafür einen Einzeiler mit perl.
<Ru11> testdr: newbietauglich geht nicht, find ich ja ne bedenkliche Aussage. Aber danke.
<testdr> Ru11: erkläre einfach mal was Du unter "string" verstehst .. und dann überlege mal was schon unterschiedliche Zeichensätze bedeuten ..
<Ru11> testdr: das Ersetzen von Wörtern oder Buchstabenkombinationen in der Standardkodierung. Muss ja keine Sonderfälle abdecken. Einfach nur Gabi in Elfride umbennen, bei Daten, die man mit einem stinknormalen Texteditor erstellt hat. Aber ist auch nicht für mich. Dachte es gäbe da schon was mit GUI und so
<testdr> Ru11: siehe unbedingt perl commandlineoptionen und dann z.B. so was: perl -p -i -e 's/Gabi/Elfriede/'  *.txt
<Ru11> testdr: thx
<dadrc> Wieso perl, wenn man sed hat?
<testdr> dadrc: .. weil ich nun mal ein fan von perl bin/war ... und perl je nach option mit/ohne backup-Dateien so funktioniert .. und dann natürlich Ersetzen mit reg-expressions
<dadrc> gut, also nichts, was sed nicht auch kann :)
<tuor-work> kleinerdrache, ok. interessant.
<dadfqwaf> hi 
<dadfqwaf> ich habe bei tilda (dropdown terminal) unbeabsichtigt eine tastenkombi gedrückt und dadurch den cursor in den block verändert. ich hätte gern wieder meinen senkrechten strich. kennt jemand zufällig die tastenkombi in den einstellungen ist nix zu finden
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-28
<andy__> Hallo erstmal
<andy__> ich hab ein Problem mit meinem All in One gerät, drucken kann ich schon über die Fritzbox aber zum scanner komme ich nicht hin, bzw. lsusb zeigt kein scanner an
<andy__> hm, hab kein plan von epsons netscan
<koelner> andy__: Läßt Deine Fritzbox überhaupt das scannen über den USB Port zu? 
<saftbottle> Hi. Ich habe eben mein tmp-Verzeichnis auf den RAM verschoben (Änderung in fstab). Das Verzeichnis /tmp existiert aber immer noch und enthält Dateien. Angeblich wird in /etc/default/rcS definiert, wann tmp generell gelöscht werden soll (ob er nun auf der Festplatte oder im RAM liegt). Allerdings ist TMPTIME auskommentiert. Wann wird denn tmp nun geleert?
<bekks> saftbottle: Du brauchst /etc/default/rcS nicht anzufassen, weil dein /tmp bei jedem Reboot ins RAM gelegt wird, und leer ist.
<saftbottle> bekks, das heißt, auch die Zeile "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0" kann ich wieder aus der fstab entfernen?
<Luyin> servus, bin grade dabei einen druckertreiber von gutenprint zu installieren. der dauert nun schon fast 45 minuten. ist das normal? dürfte doch egtl nicht so groß sein oder?
<subz3r0> Luyin: eigentlich geht das recht zügig
<saftbottle> bekks, und auch, dass offenbar zwei tmpfs-Systeme existieren ist korrekt? http://pastebin.com/pujFdfDg
<andy__> ich bekomme keine verbindung von Fritzbox zu Scanner, aber drucken kann ich
<saftbottle> bekks, ach so, bei jedem Reboot nur … das heißt, dass während der Laufzeit neue tmp-Sachen auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden?
<bekks> saftbottle: Weisst du, was /run ist? :)
<bekks> saftbottle: Nein.
<saftbottle> bekks, ja, sorry, gerade gegoogelt.
<bekks> saftbottle: Da /tmp im RAM liegt, wird da nichts auf Platte geschrieben.
<saftbottle> bekks, hm, seltsam. Hier - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime - wird nämlich empfohlen einen Eintrag für tmp in die fstab aufzunehmen (suche nach "tmpfs" auf der Seite).
<bekks> saftbottle: Ja und?
<saftbottle> bekks, na ja, das ist doch dann überflüssig, wenn tmp sowieso im RAM liegt, oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?
<bekks> saftbottle: Dann ist was überflüssig?
<saftbottle> Der Eintrag in der fstab: tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<bekks> Wieso sollte der übebrflüssig sein?
<Nightwalker2004> Mahlzeit :-)
<bekks> Durch genau diesen Eintrag liegt /tmp im RAM.
<saftbottle> bekks, damit wird dafür gesorgt, dass für tmp der RAM genutzt wird.
<saftbottle> bekks, und das ist ja ohnehin schon der Fall, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.
<bekks> saftbottle: Dann hast du das falsch verstanden.
<bekks> Durch genau diesen Eintrag wird das erreicht.
<saftbottle> bekks, okay, das heißt, es ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, diesen Eintrag in der fstab zu ergänzen.
<bekks> Nein, nicht in jedem Fall. Nur wenn man genug RAM hat.
<Nightwalker2004> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen kworker Prozess der dauerhaft bei 70 -100 % CPU läuft in den Griff bekomme ? Im Internet hab ich verschiedene Ansätze gefunden, weiß nur nicht wirklich wo ich da anfangen soll zu suchen...
<bekks> Nightwalker2004: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn genau?
<saftbottle> bekks, werde dann merken, ob's reicht. :-)
<Nightwalker2004> 14.04
<bekks> saftbottle: Wieviel RAM hast Du denn?
<saftbottle> bekks, eine Frage habe ich jetzt aber noch. Warum liegen immer noch Dateien im Verzeichnis /tmp und wann wird das Verzeichnis normalerweise geleert?
<saftbottle> bekks, 4 GiB. Ich hatte die Einstellung aber schonmal auf diesem Gerät laufen und hatte keine Probleme.
<Nightwalker2004> bekks: 14.04 LTS
<bekks> saftbottle: wie siehst du denn dass in /tmp auf der Festplatte noch Dateien liegen?
<saftbottle> bekks, ll /tmp.
<bekks> saftbottle: das sagt nichts über den Inhalt der Festplatte.
<saftbottle> bekks, okay. Dann letzte Frage: wann wird tmp geleert?
<bekks> saftbottle: bei jedem Ausschalten deines Rechners, weil dann der RAM seinen Inhalt verliert.
<saftbottle> bekks, angeblich wird das durch TMPTIME in /etc/default/rcS geregelt. Ist aber auskommentiert.
<saftbottle> bekks, okay, heißt das auch, dass nach einem Neustart /tmp leer sein sollte? War nämlich nicht der Fall.
<bekks> saftbottle: Dein RAM hat beim Ausschalten keinen Strom mehr. Daten weg.
<Nightwalker2004> bekks: hab auch beim Starten des Rechners grundsätzlich nen Fehler den der an Ubuntu melden will... keine Ahnung obs damit was zu tun hat...
<bekks> saftbottle: Wenn /tmp im RAM liegt IST es leer beim Reboot. Es werden recht schnell neue Daten dort angelegt.
<saftbottle> bekks, okay, danke dir.
<c_korn> hallo, weiß jemand wie ich visualboyadvance-gtk dazu bringen kann, meinen xbox 360 controller zu erkennen? in jstest-gtk wieder er korrekt erkannt.
<PBeck> c_korn: scheinst nicht der einzigste zu sein 
<PBeck> c_korn: dazu gibts ein forum
<PBeck> c_korn: http://ngemu.com/search/999993/?q=xbox&o=date&c[node]=31 <= da lese ich gerade
<c_korn> PBeck: ja, danke. ich finde auch nichts. SDL hat meiner meinung nach joystick unterstützung und unter windows funktioniert es angeblich auch. eventuell braucht man nen patch.
<PBeck> c_korn: kann man bei visualboyadvance ein input device definieren?
<c_korn> PBeck: keine ahnung, es sieht so aus, als müsste ich hier in der config etwas eintragen http://sprunge.us/PgEU
<PBeck> c_korn: hast du dir schon vbaexpress angeschaut?
<PBeck> ist ein frontend für vba
<c_korn> PBeck: es scheint den controller zu erkennen. muss jetzt nur noch wissen wie ich vba damit versorge
<PBeck> c_korn: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-175398-start-0.html
<c_korn> PBeck: ich versuchs einfach mal, danke
<PBeck> c_korn: ich finde kein sdl-test. kannst du mal testen ob "xev" die tasten erkennt und was dabei rauskommt?
<PBeck> dann kannst du nämlich einfach mal testen ob der keycode schon geht - ansonsten musst ihn vielleicht noch umrechnen
<PBeck> (also den wert in die *.cfg eintragen)
<c_korn> xev gibt nichts aus, muss ich das erst auf den joystick einstellen?
<testdr> c_korn: seid Ihr richtig? Solange der joystick-Anschluss nicht aktiviert ist und das erst dann als Eingabe-device unter x11 angezeigt wird, solange hilft auch xev nichts.
<PBeck> dann geht das wohl nicht damit. 
<PBeck> c_korn: jstest gibt keine zahlen aus oder?
<PBeck> c_korn: ansonsten mal vba express installieren und schauen ob da noch was zum konfigurieren dabei ist
<c_korn> also in jstest funktioniert der controller. xev gibt nichts aus. und jstest gibt leider auch keine zahlen aus
<c_korn> mit vba werden zwar zahlen angezeigt, aber wenn ich starten will hab ich nur nen weißes fenster.
<testdr> c_korn: ich sag das nur, weil ich ein seriell angeschlossenes wacom-tablett erst über den com-port aktivieren und dann den modifizierten x11-treiber bereit stellen musste, damit es unter x11 funktioniert.
<PBeck> c_korn: was gibt den jstest-gtk --event aus?
<c_korn> Error: jstest-gtk: unrecognized option '--event'
<PBeck> jstest --event
<c_korn> jstest: No such file or directory
<c_korn> I compiled this test program https://raw.githubusercontent.com/aduros/SDL/master/test/testjoystick.c . it basically outputssomething like this when I press and move the buttons: Joystick 0 axis 2 value: 24511
<PBeck> c_korn: musst wohl noch das device angeben /dev/ irgendwas
<c_korn> ok, das hat funktioniert: http://sprunge.us/dFCK
<PBeck> c_korn: hast da immer die gleiche taste gedrückt?
<PBeck> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-input/msg24493.html <= ansonsten kann man wohl auch noch evtest mal anschauen und gucken ob da was sinnvolles rauskommt
<PBeck> c_korn: ich würde mal nur mit einer taste anfangen und schauen ob die irgendwie geht mit dem output
<PBeck> so fussball - in zwei stunden wieder da ;)
<c_korn> danke, PBeck . ich werde mir auch mal vba-m anschauen. das scheint besser mit controllern zu können. viel spaß ;)
<c_korn> diese codes scheinen zu funktionieren: http://sprunge.us/NFZg
<PBeck> c_korn: wie hast die codes herausgefunden?
<c_korn> PBeck: ich benutze jetzt vba-m. funktioniert ;)
<c_korn> danke für deine hilfe
<PBeck> c_korn: konnte nicht wirklich helfen ;)
<muhman> Hallo. Habe gerade 14.04 installiert. Habe den Launcher auf der linken Seite auf Autohide. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die aktiven Tasks in der leiste oben anzeigen zu lassen?
<subz3r0> muhman: schau mal hier
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop?highlight=indikatoren#Die-Indikatoren
<subz3r0> vielleicht ist da was dabei
<subz3r0> für ubuntu gnome gibts sowas... bzw dafür gibts allgemein recht viele extensions, die nützlich sind
<subz3r0> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<subz3r0> vielleicht mal die gnome shell anschauen :)
<subz3r0> rein subjektiv, gefällt sie mir um längen besser, aber jeder nach seinem gusto :)
<Andy__> weiß jemand wie man am besten mit dem laptop die Grafikkarten installiert?
<testdr> Andy__: wieso? Werden die nicht erkannt? Und wenn, welche?
<Andy__> erkannt werden schon beide die Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller & NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310]
<bekks> Dann hast du ein Nvidia Optimus System.
<bekks> Andy__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME
<Andy__> weil installiert ist nur X Org server
<k1l> Andy__: du hast ein komplett falsches verständniss wie das abläuft. du bruachst den nvidia treiber der auch mit der dual-gpu umgehen kann. siehe link von bekks 
<Andy__> glxinfo | grep renderer  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile (stimmt das soweit, oder sollte hier noch die 2.te grafikkarte dabei sein, sprin GT 310M?)
<bekks> Andy__: Hast Du den Link gelesen den ich Dir gab?
<Andy__> ja
<bekks> Wie kommst Du dann auf deine Frage?
<testdr> Andy__: wenn Du nicht weiter weißt, dann entscheide ob Du den Laptop stromsparend nutzen musst oder die zusätzliche Grafikpower (für einfache Spiele etc.) brauchst) und installiere erst nur für die Intel-GPU oder für die nvidia-GPU. Daneben kannst Du grundsätzlich die Festplatte unterteilen und mehr als nur eine Linux-Version installieren und dann beim booten entscheiden welche Grafikversion Du gerade einsetzen willst oder einsetzen k
<Andy__> irgendwie komme ich jetzt nicht weiter...
<Andy__> unter prime selct intel hab ich jetzt....
<Andy__> glxinfo | grep renderer     GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer,      GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer,  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile 
<bekks> Andy__: Welchen Treiber hast Du wie installiert?
<testdr> Andy__: was funktioniert denn zur Zeit? Welche Auflösung? Welche Auflösung kann die Hardware?
<Andy__> ach goot
<Andy__> ich benutzte einen alternativ treiber sprich, noch kein treiber von nvidia.de aufgespielt
<bekks> Das sollst du auch nicht tun.
<bekks> Offensichtlich hast du den Artikel NICHT gelesen.
<testdr> bekks: ich hab solche Hardware nicht, aber kann 14.04 schon dynamisch die GPU wechseln nach Bedarf? Oder muss der Anwender das immer noch gezielt auswählen?
<bekks> testdr: Das muss der Anwender selbst tun.
<testdr> Andy__: brauscht Du unbedingt 3D-Performance -- wobei die auch nicht berauschend ist bei der GT3xx
<LupusE> g'nabend
<Perzeus> wie kannich herausfinden welchen wlan chipsatz ich in meineem acer wlmi 4005 notebook habe
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-29
<xsddds> Hallo, ich habe bei ubuntuusers mal von Nixnote als Notizverwaltung gelesen, hab mir das installiert und als brauchbar empfunden. Bisher hatte ich nur das vom alten Opera12. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie man die Notizen von Opera auf Nixnote bekommt? Das sind bei mir ca 250 Stück
<bekks> Per Hand, copy & paste.
<xsddds> Das möchte ich nur als Notlösung in Betracht ziehen.
<bekks> Das wird die einzige LÖsung sein.
<Rochvellon> dann zieh die Notlösung in betracht :)
<xsddds> hm mist
<andy84> paste:419227:optimus
<bekks> andy84: Was soll das sein? :)
<andy84> äh sorry falscher link
<andy84> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419227/
<Rochvellon> evtl. kann mittels eines scriptes die daten übertragen werden
<andy84> kann jemand kurz mal reinschauen ob das so richtig ist!?
<bekks> andy84: Das ist die Ausgabe von lspci - was soll daran "falsch" sein?
<andy84> oder mal anders gefragt, gibt es ein befehl um zu sehen das nvidia optimus richtig eingestellt ist!?
<bekks> andy84: Nein, gibt es nicht. Kannst Du Optimus denn korrekt verwenden, so wie im Wiki beschrieben?
<andy84> ich benutzte optimus über bumblebe
<bekks> Wenn das funktioniert, ist es "korrekt eingestellt".
<WorkGroup> Hallo Zusammen, ich habe einen Acer Extensa 5230 Laptop. Dort möchte ich gerne Linux Mint 17 installieren, doch der Boot der Live CD hängt am Logo fest. Jemand hier eine Idee wo der Fehler sein könnte?
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> dies ist der ubuntu channel
<subz3r0> :)
<WorkGroup> subz3r0: Ich weiß nur Linux Mint Basiert auf Ubuntu
<WorkGroup> Ich habe auch gelesen das der Fehler auch bei Ubuntu auftritt deswegen bin ich hier
<subz3r0> für andere distributionen gibt es hier keinen support
<subz3r0> wende dich dazu an den mint support
<Perzeus> muell 
<Perzeus> ich habe ein problem 
<Perzeus> ich habe per webinterface 
<Perzeus> meine login daten eingeben  bei t-online
<Perzeus> ich koemme nichtmehr vom mozilla auf meinen email account
<koegs> Perzeus: das hier ist kein icq, versuch doch bitte einen zusammenhängenden Satz in eine Zeile zu schreiben :)
<subz3r0> koegs: *g*, dachte ich mir auch gerade :D
<subz3r0> der satz darf auch über mehr zeilen gehen als nur eine ;)
<koegs> Perzeus: landest du denn auf der richtigen Seite?
<Perzeus> habe nur icq und java applets chats gemacht bin erst kurz beim irc
<subz3r0> Perzeus: na dann mal herzlich willkommen im irc :)
<Perzeus> perzeus per ip identifizierung von utrace ja
<Perzeus> irc ist gewaltig anders
<WorkGroup> Mein Ubuntu hängt auch beim Boot und klebt am Logo fest
<koegs> WorkGroup: schau dich doch mal hier um: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung
<Perzeus> wenn ich www.t-online.de eingebe schreibt er mir das der server sich nicht authentifiziert
<subz3r0> koegs: es geht bei ihm um mint... nicht ubuntu
<Perzeus> ich habe ubuntu
<WorkGroup> koegs: habe mich leider schon durchprobiert
<subz3r0> Perzeus: ging nicht um dich, sondern WorkGroup, der hier mint support möchte. den es hier aber nicht gibt =)
<WorkGroup> subz3r0: Der Fehler tritt aber auch bei Ubuntu auf
<Perzeus> ok alles klar ging nicht um mich
<WorkGroup> Ab 13.04
<koegs> WorkGroup: dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als die boot-optionen durchzuprobieren
<subz3r0> bootest du von usb3?
<subz3r0> das macht probleme
<WorkGroup> koegs: leider immer gleiches Phänomen es gibt keine Fehler sondern nur Logo
<WorkGroup> USB 2 3 hat der alte Laptop gar nicht
<testdr> WorkGroup: bootoptionen!  nomodeset noplymouth .. 
<koegs> noacpi oder acpi=force ist oft eine gute hilfe
<WorkGroup> koegs: schon probiert
<koegs> forcepae könnte evtl. noch helfen bei ner alten CPU
<WorkGroup> koegs: schon probiert
<koegs> dann mal mit noplymouth schauen wo er hängen bleibt
<koegs> evtl. noch BOOT_DEBUG für mehr informationen
<koegs> ansonsten noch im Boot-Menü das Medium überprüfen und mit memtest den speicher checken
<WorkGroup> koegs: speicher ist OKay schon getestet
<Perzeus> ah ich habe was gefunden 
<Perzeus> koegs wennich die ip eingebe findet er den www.t-online.de domain nicht
<koegs> wahrscheinlich reagiert der webserver nicht, wenn man nur die IP eingibt, kommt auf die konfiguration des servers an
<Perzeus> koegs wennich die ip eingebe imbrowser  findet er t-online.de domain nicht
<koegs> siehe oben
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> in der etc \hosts hab ich auch schon geschaut nnix auffälliges
<koegs> zu welcher ip löst bei dir www.t-online.de auf?
<Perzeus> 217.6.164.162
<Perzeus> 62.153.159.92
<koegs> jo, das ist also nicht das problem, wahrscheinlich kennst du dein kennwort nicht mehr :D
<Perzeus> ich habe es auf einen zettel an der wand vor 10 minuten angehaengt
<Perzeus> und vor 11 minuten gaendert 
<koegs> vertippt, capslock an, was weiss ich, ich sehe da kein ubuntu-problem
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> ich probiers mal mit dem alten 
<Perzeus> ich werde verrückt
<Perzeus> wieso was ist denn jetzt los
<subz3r0> PING www.t-online.de (62.153.159.92) 56(84) bytes of data
<subz3r0> ip passt
<subz3r0> mal versucht nen neues profil im firefox zu erstellen und es damit versuchen?
<Perzeus> er hat das passwort zuirueck gesetzt 
<Perzeus> auf das alte
<Perzeus> wie kann denn sowas passieren 
<subz3r0> das musste die telekomiker fragen ;>
<Perzeus> ich habe es ausprobiert und es lief 2 mal 
<Perzeus> und dann geht wieder das alte passwort
<Perzeus> ich schreib denen mal eine mail
<Perzeus> subz hast du schonmal sowas erlebt
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Bei t-online gibt es 4 Passwörter die man ändern kann. Vielleicht hast Du ja das falsche geändert <g>
<jokrebel_> da sollte man schon genau lesen _was_ man da ändert.
<Perzeus> jokrebel nein 
<jokrebel_> was nein?
<Perzeus> nein es war nur das email passwort
<Perzeus> es hat 2 mal gegangen 
<Perzeus> nach der der änderung mit dem neuen 
<Perzeus> ich habe so das gefuehl das die recovery ab und an mal laeuft auch bei o2 
<Perzeus> :-/
<Perzeus> gibt es bei ubuntu schon ein buch euber die nftables
<Perzeus> tschuess
<Perzeus> schoenen tag noch 
<n4pp3l> a
<thomasfuston> Aloha!, hab ein kleines problem mit dem Drucker, habe ubuntu 12.04 und einen brother laser drucker, beim Ausdrucken macht er unter g und p kleine vierecke, ich bin absolut ratlos, jemand eine idee was das sein könnte?
<testdr> thomasfuston: passiert das auch mit der Testseite? - Eigentlich geschieht die Druckausgabe im Grafikmodus und da können gezielt einzelne Buchstaben nicht so einfach verändert werden ... es sei denn, es wäre schon so erzeugt worden.
<thomasfuston> testdr: also das ist das kurriose es passiert nicht beim testdruck
<testdr> thomasfuston: was ist wenn Du - ich nehme mal an es ist office - die Ausgabe zuerst in ein pdf machst, dieses im pdf-viewer kontrollierst und das ausdruckst?
<testdr> thomasfuston: also immer natürlich erstmal eine Seite nur ..
<testdr> thomasfuston: oder nimmst Du TeX?
<thomasfuston> testdr: ich mach sogar nur 1 zeile für 4 mal pro blatt haha..
<thomasfuston> testdr: es ist hier am LibreOffice oder pdfviewer oder auch Abiword, es funktioniert nicht,die fehler sind beim export zu PDF auch nich zu sehen erst beim Ausdrucken
<testdr> thomasfuston: auch beim Ausdruck als pdf?
<testdr> thomasfuston: und nur bei den kleinen Buchstaben g,p  -- mit ihren Unterlängen und nicht beim fast gleichen q (kleines Q)
<testdr> thomasfuston: das nächste was zu testen wäre (da die Druckausgabe immer im Grafikmodus erfolgt), wäre der Druck eines schwarz-weiß Bildes - ob dabei auch Artefakte entstehen
<testdr> thomasfuston: und falls noch nicht geschehen, wie es mit anderen Schriftgrößen aussieht - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gezielt auf die Buchstaben beschränkt ist, weil (wie gesagt) die Druckausgabe im Grafikmodus erfolgt und da keine Buchstaben sind
<thomasfuston> testdr: Also q etc auch alles das selbe, ich denke genau diese Unterlängen ist das problem
<testdr> thomasfuston: deshalb nochmal die Frage: hast du ein pdf erstellt und dann dieses ausgedruckt?
<thomasfuston> testdr: und nochmal die Antwort, ja das habe ich:) mit dem selben ergebnis
<thomasfuston> testdr: darum die Ratlosigkeit woran das liegen könnte
<testdr> thomasfuston: auch mit anderen Schriftgrößen, anderem Zeichensatz?
<testdr> thomasfuston: was ist, wenn Du Grafik aus gimp heraus druckst ... und dort z.B. einen Text hast?
<thomasfuston> testdr: auch da mit courier new werden die effekte minimaler aber sie sind genau so da, und schriftgröße ist völlig egal. Vermutlich ein Treiber problem da der selbe drucker unter windows normal druckt, ist ein brother DCP 1512, aber das kann ja nich sein da es brother treiber gibt das er unter linux nich drucken kann o.O
<thomasfuston> testdr: das problem bleibt bestehen der drucker druckt unter g,q,p also alles mit unterlänge kjleine schwarze vierecke mit drunter, egal ob in gimp pdfviewer office etc. etc.
<testdr> thomasfuston: nochmal zur Klarstellung: mit der Testseite aber nicht - war da auch Text mit drauf?
<thomasfuston> testdr: ja die Testseite funktioniert ohne irgendein Problem
<testdr> thomasfuston: es gibt Beispiel postscript Seiten, z.B. diese: https://www.science.uva.nl/~robbert/ps/bluebook/program_10.html
<testdr> thomasfuston: wenn Du die runterlädst (But what does it do) am Ende und anschaust, dann ist das ein Text Beethoven im Kreis und da ist auch ein g und 2xp und y drin .. aber im Kreis geschrieben ..
<thomasfuston> testdr: das ist einwandfrei gedruckt worden
<testdr> thomasfuston: so.. so... dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso Du bei einer gimp-Grafikausgabe das auch hast...
<thomasfuston> testdr: naja ich hatte es ingimp nicht wenn das g q oder p in der letzen zeile ist, aber in den zwischenzeilen immer
<testdr> thomasfuston: passiert es auch wenn Du eine Seite aus dem web druckst - also direkt eine Websetie 
<thomasfuston> testdr: mal sehen
<thomasfuston> testdr: ja tut es, habe grade die seite von eben ausgedruckt
<testdr> thomasfuston: und dann gibt es noch die Option als screenshot zu drucken ... -- alles nur um sicher zu gehen, dass die Ausgabe per Druckertreiber schon funktioniert und es gezielt an bestimmten programmen liegen müsste (.. es gibt Leute die arbeiten mit komischen Wasserzeichen und so was..)
<thomasfuston> testdr: ich hab halt 0 ansatzpunkt was ich nun tun könnte um das zu beheben das ist leicht ärgerlich, da ich ohne ansatzpunkt auch hilflos bin (naja druckertreiber ändern?)
<testdr> thomasfuston: hast Du pdf2ps installiert?
<thomasfuston> testdr: ok nun hab ich screenshots von der seite gemacht und alsodas png ausgedruckt dann war es natürlich nicht da
<thomasfuston> testdr: ich sehe wohin du willst, ich installiers mal und teste
<testdr> thomasfuston: so natürlich ist das nicht. Installiere Dir pdf2ps ... und dann konvertiere die pdf-Seite damit in eine ps-Seite (die Du Dir auch mit gs anschauen kannst, bzw. im Dateimanager und drucke die aus ..)
<testdr> thomasfuston: dass der Effekt auch aus gimp heraus passieren soll, das verstehe ich nicht, da aus gimp es eigentlich als Grafik gerastert werden müsste - wobei das vielleicht ein Hinweis sein könnte, dass irgendwas mit den fonts(Zeichensätzen) nicht stimmt - nur müsste man das eigentlich auch in der Vorschau, bei entsprechender Vergrößerung sehen ..
<thomasfuston> testdr: ich kanns mir 0 erklären man sieht nichts! und das mit gimp wundert mich auch, da der reine png ausdruck keine fehler auswirft also der screenshot
<thomasfuston> na super pdf2ps ist nich in den repos von 12.04 meeh
<testdr> thomasfuston: was auf dem Bildschirm gerastert wird hat meist nur 72 oder etwas über 90 dpi ... für die Druckausgabe fängt es aber bei 300dpi . und je nach Drucker dann 600dpi oder noch mehr an
<thomasfuston> testdr: in gimp gab es 0 fehler dazu ich habe auch mehr dpi und vergrößerung noch und nöcher versucht da was auf jdem bildschirm was zu finden war nichts zu sehen
<testdr> thomasfuston: pdf2ps sollte im ghostscript Paket von 12.04 mit dabei sein -- ist das denn installiert?
<thomasfuston> testdr: yup schon installiert gewesen, also pdf2ps brachte das selbe ergebnis beim ausdruck, aber am rechner auch bei 400% vergrößerung keine fehler zu sehen
<testdr> thomasfuston: d.h. Du hast Dir die postscriptseite (von pdf2ps generiert) angesehen und da war es in Ordnung?
<thomasfuston> testdr: yup
<testdr> thomasfuston: gilt das auch für die Anzeige mit:   gs Postscriptdatei.ps
<testdr> thomasfuston: das ist nämlich die gerasterte Seite, wie sie an den Drucker geht. Ich kann Dich jetzt noch mit anderen Beispielseiten versorgen, z.B. dem Text: https://www.science.uva.nl/~robbert/ps/bluebook/program_20.html
<testdr> thomasfuston: Du kannst noch folgendes machen, Du kannst Dir als zusätzlich Druckausgabe den pdfprinter installieren ... und damit testen was der für eine Ausgabe erzeugt (d.h. ob es irgendwo bei der Druckausgabe da auch hinzugefügt wird). Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, da Du noch windows zum Testdrucken hast, dass ein Ausdruck der erzeugten pdf-Seiten (von Linux) unter Windows ausgedruckt den Effekt auch nicht anzeigen? Denn falls doch, d
<thomasfuston> testdr: also ich habe eine für mich vorrübergehende zufriedenstellende lösung gefunden für einfachen text, und zwar einfach 600dpi beim asudruck minimiert den effekt auf fast nicht feststellbar, ich werde nochweiter sehen wie das mit windows treibern ist, danke für die reichliche hilfe von dir:)
<maecki> join #gnuher.de
<LeNerd> hey leute ich bins ma wiede rmit ner frage zu pulse
<LeNerd> oder besser gesagt zu SSR
<LeNerd> kennt sich da wer aus?
<bekks> Stell doch erstmal deine Frage.
<jokrebel_> Frag halt einfach, dann wird sich das rausstellen. Und benutze bitte Satzzeichen anstelle von ENTER
<LeNerd> Mein Problem is das ich in SSR wen ich auf alsa umstelle will er ein device, da steht anfangs default drinnen. das ging aber nicht, also hab ich den namen vom device eingegeben intel HDA. Funktioniert aber immer noch nicht.
<LeNerd> Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man wenn man auf pulse stellt nicht irgendwie den monitor und den mic sound mixen kann?
<testdr> LeNerd: keine Ahnung ob Du das meinst --- aber wahrscheinlich willst Du die Mikrofoneingabe zur laufenden Geräuschkulisse(Musik, etc.) aufnehmen?
<LeNerd> ja das klingt vielversprechend testdr
<testdr> LeNerd: ja und? Hast Du es mit pavucontrol probiert l... die Eingabegeräte ... 
<LeNerd> ja ich krieg den monitor ja gestreamt aber mir fehlt dan das mic das is irgendwie extra
<testdr> LeNerd: hast Du mal dran gedacht Kopfhörer zu nehmen damit es keine Rückkopplung gibt?
<LeNerd> das poroblem is ich hab entweder nur ton oder mic
<LeNerd> aber nicht beides zusammen verstehst du?
<testdr> LeNerd: nein! -- Überlege einfach mal .. nochmal. Du kannst mehrere Eingaben auf die Lautsprecher ausgeben .. gemixt ... und dann musst Du nur den Monitor von dieser Ausgabe aufnehmen
<LeNerd> ja ich hab aber irgendwie nur die auswahl zwischen den beiden eingabegeräten in SSR
<testdr> LeNerd: SSR? ... hast Du in pavucontrol nachgesehen?
<LeNerd> japp ssr isn screencapture program
<testdr> LeNerd: das ist wurscht! Es geht um die Konfiguration der Eingabe!
<LeNerd> in pavucontrol seh ich immer nach das is bei mir langsam dauerhaft offen genau wie ich immer ma wieder im alsa mixer bin
<testdr> LeNerd:  sowas wie der mixer ...
<LeNerd> ok hast vllt ne idee was der als device will wenn ich auf alsa umstelle
<testdr> LeNerd: ja und - -- wenn Du musik abspielen lässt .. über pulse und dann in das Mikro quakst .. kommt das nicht alles aus den Lautsprechern raus?
<LeNerd> doch aber im pavucontrol über 2 verschiedene monitore
<testdr> LeNerd: hast Du keinen Monitor von der Ausgabe auf Deine analog Lautsprecher?
<LeNerd> einmal über monitor of internes audio analog stereo(Sound) und einmal nur über internes audio analog stereo port:microfon (mic)
<LeNerd> aus meinem ausgabemonitor kommt mein mic nicht irgendwie
<testdr> LeNerd: davon unabhängig kannst Du natürlich ein zusätzliches alsa-plugin konfigurieren um Audio zu "duplizieren" -- aber dazu lies die alsa-Konfiguration nach, da muss ich auch erst nachlesen wie das mit den ?ghost/dummy devices aussieht.
<testdr> LeNerd: ... wenn Dein Mikro aktiv ist, dann muss auch was aus Deinen Lautsprechern kommen?
<LeNerd> nope
<LeNerd> kanns recorden aber aus den lautsprechern kommt nix
<testdr> LeNerd: dann stell es so ein! .. Du musst das über die Lautsprecher laufen lassen, damit Du es mit den anderen Sounds mixen kannst ... wenn es nicht mit anderen zusammenläuft, dann kannst Du es auch nicht damit aufnehmen
<LeNerd> wie stell ich das um ???
<Guest18044> Hallo zusammen!
<Guest18044> wie bekomme ich über die Befehlszeile heraus, welche Distribution von Ubuntu auf einem Rechner läuft?
<jokrebel_> Guest18044: lsb_release -a
<Guest18044> jokrebel_: danke!
<testdr> LeNerd: Du hast noch nie ne Rückkopplung mit Deinem Mikro gemacht?
<LeNerd> nope
<LeNerd> ich habs bis jetzt immer nur zum nachvertonen genommen
<testdr> LeNerd: dann kann ich Dir nicht helfen - Du sitzt am Rechner, Du hast pavucontrol, alsamixer vor Dir und Du hörst die Lautsprecher .. --
<LeNerd> oder für tutorials 
<testdr> LeNerd: dann hast Du bisher die Eingabe vom Mikro nie über die Lautsprecher laufen lassen ... 
<LeNerd> ja aber woher weis ich wie ich das mic auf die ausgabe mit drauf mach habs nur inner eingabe
<Guest18044> Bei mir läuft Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (als Xubuntu). Wird da irgendwann automatisch ein Distri-Upgrade angeboten? Ist es sinnvoll das zu nutzen? Oder lieber eine Neuinstallation?
<testdr> LeNerd: wie lässt Du denn andere Geräuschquellen auf die Ausgabe laufen?
<LeNerd> die sind da einfach drinen von anfang an oder schalten sich automatisch zu
<testdr> LeNerd: kontrolliere alle Mixereinstellungen, Aufnahmepegel von pavucontrol, alsamixer
<testdr> LeNerd:  ich hab nicht Deine sound-Hardware - aber ich glaube nicht, dass es eine gibt, bei der die Mirkoaufnahme niemals über die Lautsprecher laufen kann..
<LeNerd> ah is bestimmt wieder wie beim letzten mal das ich einfach ma ab und anmelden muss
<testdr> LeNerd: ich hab schon LineIn, Mikro und die laufenden Systemsounds zusammengmixt -- 
<jokrebel_> Guest18044: Wenn 14.04 in Version .1 kommt wird auch das Distributionsupgrade angeboten.
<LeNerd> [ALSAInput::Init] Error: Can't open PCM device! [PageRecord::StartInput] Error: Something went wrong during initialization. 
<LeNerd> das kommt wenn ich ssr mit alsa laufen lassen will
<jokrebel_> Guest18044: Ich habe es (vorgezogen erzwungen) bereits erfolgreich auf 3 Installationen gemacht.
<LeNerd> Ne Idee was ich in device: ______  eintragen könnte ausser Intel HDA
<testdr> LeNerd: Du hast schon das Problem, dass Du Dich nicht zwischen alsa und pulse entscheiden kannst -- ich gebe zu das ist nicht einfach...
<LeNerd> ich denke einfach wenn ich mit alsa klarkomm tu ich mir einfacher als mit pulse
<LeNerd> weil mitm alsa mixer hab ich ja damals das problem mit dem rauschen auch in griff bekommen mit deiner hilfe
<testdr> LeNerd: , das ist aber nicht das gleiche ... und die Einstellungen sind zueinander nicht austauschbar .. und Programme, die alsa nutzen blockieren andere .. etc.
<testdr> LeNerd: ach .. das mit dem Mikro-Booster?
<LeNerd> genau
<LeNerd> ^
<LeNerd> ja aber algemein was will der da wissen mein device is doch Intel HDA warum gibt er mir nen fehler rUS DAS ERS NICHT FINDET
<testdr> LeNerd:  das sind einzelne Hardwareinstellungen die teilweise eben nicht aus pulse zugänglich sind ... hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass Du Dich garantiert bei der Aufnahme mit pulse leichter tust -- es sei denn, wie ich sagte, dann lies alsa nach und wie man eigene devices anlegt ... 
<LeNerd> da stand am anfang default drinnen
<LeNerd> pulse geht ja noch alsa ok aber jack blick ich garnix des wollt ich einmal versuchen habs sofort wieder aufgegben
<LeNerd> ich hab in ssr die wahl zwischen alsa pulse und jack
<testdr> LeNerd: zuerst bekomme mal Deine Mikro-Aufnahme auf Deine Lautsprecher hin .. das muss einzustellen gehen ... also Mikro nicht auf Aufnahme stellen (da es nicht die einzige Quelle ist) sondern den Eingangspegel ganz hoch regeln ... 
<LeNerd> http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/recording-game-audio/
<LeNerd> denke das könnte helfen
<detlef> Hallo, Ubuntu 12.04, firefox 30.0, Ubuntu-Anfänger:  In firefox wird ein Lesezeichen "Meistbesucht" vorgegeben. Dieses liefert aber nicht die von mir am meisten besuchten Websites. Wo kann ich die Einstellungen kontrollieren bzw. korrigieren?
<detlef> Vielleicht ist es auch eine Anordungsfrage. Wo kann ich die Optionen zu diesem Lesezeichen einstellen?
<jokrebel_> detlef: Meinst Du die "vorschaubildchen" wenn man einen neuen Tab öffbet?
<jokrebel_> Die jedenfalls kann man in der rechten oberen Ecke jeweils per rotem X löschen. Oder auch per drag&drop verschieben.
<detlef> jokrebel: Nein. Bei der Neuinstallation wird firefox mit Lesezeichen versehen. Eins davon ist ein Dropdown-Lesezeichen "Meistgelesen", das bei mir nicht funktioniert.
<jokrebel_> detlef: Das hab ich glaub gleich als erstes gelöscht. Aber das lässt sich doch bestimmt über den Lesezeichenmanager bearbeiten.
<ppq> detlef, ob die seiten für die zählung berücksichtigt werden hängt auch davon ab, wie du da hingekommen bist. ob du also die url eingetippt bzw. ein lesezeichen angeklickt hast *oder* per google, also per link draufgekommen bist. außerdem hängt es davon ab, ob die firefox session normal beendet oder abgeschossen wurde, aus welchen gründen auch immer
<detlef> jokrebel: In der Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste.
<bekks> https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/976495
<detlef> jokrebel: Danke für den Hinweis. Aber bei mir steht jetzt ein Link auf eine Website, die ich garantiert nur einmal besucht habe, ganz oben.
<bekks> Das erklärt sehr genau, wie "Most visited" funktioniert. :)
<jokrebel_> detlef: Kommt halt drauf an wie man sortieren lässt 
<detlef> bekks: Danke für den Hinweis. Gehe ich sofort nach.
<detlef> bekks: Danke. Hat geholfen. Schönen Abend noch.
<Th3Falc0n> huhu
<Th3Falc0n> ich hab ein problem... und zwar sagt mir das Terminal der befehl "qemu" existiere nicht. habs zuerst nach nem "apt-get install qemu" versucht, und als es danach nicht ging noch ein "apt-get install qemu*" laufen lassen... version ist 14.04LTS. jemand ne idee?
<_moep_> Th3Falc0n: probier mal qemu-kvm  qemu-system-x86  qemu-system-common bzw -utils
<_moep_> (zumindest unter debian jessie haben sich die paketnamen verängert) unter ubuntu ggf. auch
<Th3Falc0n> ist alles installiert
<Th3Falc0n> oder darf davon nur eins installiert sein? (was ich ziemlich kaputt fände)
<_moep_> ich hab alles installiert
<_moep_> u es geht auch
<_moep_> allerdings
<Th3Falc0n> er sagt mir auch "The program 'qemu' can be found in the following packages:" und alle sind installiert...
<_moep_> heißen bei mir befehle anders
<_moep_> qemu gibt es nicht mehr
<_moep_> qemu-img               qemu-io                qemu-make-debian-root  qemu-nbd               qemu-system-i386       qemu-system-x86_64
<Th3Falc0n> hmm ok
<Th3Falc0n> das erklärt einiges
<_moep_> aber frag mich bloß nicht warum dem warum *g*
<Th3Falc0n> jemand hatte langeweile? :D
<Th3Falc0n> ok läuft alles wieder
<Th3Falc0n> allerdings ist qemu jetzt scheinbar grausam langsam
<Th3Falc0n> dann dankeschön an dich :)
<Bongert> Bringt es etwas, ClamAV auf seinem Proxy laufen zu lassen, wenn man nur Ubuntu und Knoppix Maschinen benutzt?
<frank123> Hallo ich habe hier eine alte Ubuntu Version, vermutlich 11.04 und kann nicht auf 11.10 upgraden (failed to download)
<bekks> frank123: Ja, weil sowohl 11.04 als auch 11.10 nicht mehr supported werden.
<bekks> frank123: Am Einfachsten ist es, du installierst ein 14.04 neu.
<frank123> ok wie kann ich nun meine 11.04 version auf den aktuellen stand bringen? 
<bekks> frank123: Am Einfachsten ist es, du installierst ein 14.04 neu.
<frank123> bleiben dann dabei all meine daten erhalten?  kann ich das 14.04 einfach drüber installieren?
<bekks> Wenn Du die Daten alle sicherst, bleiben Sie erhalten - sonst nicht.
<frank123> gibt es eine möglichkeit das bestehende system auf die nächst höhere supportete version zu aktualisieren?
<bekks> Theoretisch ja, aber das dauert wesentlich länger und ist wesentlich komplizierter als 14.04 neu zu installieren.
<frank123> ich frage weil auf dem rechner mehrere benutzeraccounts sind und diese natürlich auch neu angelegt werden müssten
<bekks> Das Anlegen eines Benutzeraccounts dauert mit Passwortvergabe etwa 20s.
<bekks> Das ist also kein ernstzunehmendes Argument :)
<frank123> cd brennen 
<bekks> frank123: Man kann auch von USB installieren.
<frank123> wenn der zeitaufwand auf die download zeiten zurückzuführen ist, würde ich lieber ohne das brennen einer cd, das suchen eines usb sticks usw upgraden
<PBeck> frank123: bei einer neuinstallation bietet es sich dann an /home direkt als extra partition einzurichten, dann hättest du solche probleme nie, da du dann einfach das system neuinstallierst (backup ist natürlich grundsätzlich notwendig)
<bekks> Der Zeitaufwand ist auf die Komplexizität zurückzuführen.
<bekks> Und ein Backup musst du so oder so machen.
<frank123> 404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 80]  - beim upgrade auf 11.04 
<frank123> hier sagen sie ich müsse direkt zu 11.10 gehen 
<frank123> http://askubuntu.com/questions/200960/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-11-04-to-12-04
<PBeck> frank123: die downloadserver sind nicht mehr aktiv
<frank123> ok, gibt es eine aktive alternative oder die möglichkeit einen download einzubeinden?
<PBeck> frank123: alles manuell mit alten cds machen. da gibts sicherlich möglichkeiten. Ich kann es aber nicht.
<PBeck> frank123: es gibt keine alternative zu einer neuinstallation. Du hättest nicht so lange warten sollen.
<frank123> also kann ich die cds einlegen und als paketquelle einbinden?
<frank123> Optional: Precise-CD oder -DVD einbinden
<frank123> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Precise
<PBeck> frank123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades <= jo. Musst dich mal einlesen. Da musst aber einige durchmachen.
<PBeck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PBeck> kannst ja mal schauen was du zusammen bekommst (zumindest scheint unter http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ noch eine paketliste zu sein)
<PBeck> frank123: vergiss aber bloß nicht das backup
<PBeck> und mit viel unterstützung wirst du hier bei problemen nicht rechnen können. Bei solchen upgrades kann so vieles im paketmanagment kaputt gehen.
<BenLue> Nabend zusammen. Ich habe einen vServer. Versuche gerade vergebens mein DNS Server einzurichten. Habe ne db. File angelegt und named.conf.local dementsprechend konfiguriert. Wenn ich aber via Irssi connecte wird mir nur die ip angezeigt und nicht meine Domain! Hat jemand nen Rat woran das liegen könnte?
<Fuchs> BenLue: freenode?  Wenn ja: die Aufloesung muss in beide Richtungen korrekt sein 
<Fuchs> also der Name muss auf die IP zeigen und die IP auf den Namen, nicht nur ersteres. 
<BenLue> hmm ich habs sowie als auch gemacht
<BenLue> dig s3system.net
<BenLue> wobei mich 139.45.123.190.in-addr.arpa     name = fmap.me. irritiert beim nslookup ip
<Fuchs> hm, die zeigen nicht auf das gleiche, reverse ist auf fmap.me  
<BenLue> hab gerade geguckt, kann aber kein eintrag bezüglich fmap.me finden
<frank123> Ich habe die Images 11.10 und 12.04 nun in die sources.list eingebunden aber das distupgrade wird nicht mehr angeboten
<frank123> deb file:///media/mounted-by-hand oneiric main restricted
<frank123> deb file:///media/mounted-by-hand-2 precise main restricted
<k1l> wait. beide releases?
<frank123> ja
<k1l> was machst du da?
<frank123> ich will ein ubuntu 11.04 upgraden
<k1l> ja stop. alles stop
<stevieh> frank123: was ist da so wichtiges an konfiguration willst, dass du dir das antun willst?
<stevieh> an konfiguration drauf mein ich.
<frank123> keine cdrom zum brennen hier und keine externe platte und 70gb platte
<k1l> frank123: paste mal bitte deine sources.list in paste.ubuntuusers.de
<frank123> 70gb daten und useraccounts
<stevieh> und kein USB Stick?
<frank123> schon
<stevieh> sind die 70 gig daten auf ner getrennten partition?
<frank123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7723479/
<k1l> frank123: das ist murks
<k1l> kommentier mal die erste und die dritte zeile mit einem # am anfang aus
<frank123> hier sind 5 partitionen, von daher vermutlich ja
<frank123> ok und jetzt?
<stevieh> dann kannst du doch eher ne neuinstallation machen und die 70 gig datenpartitionen einfach nicht formatieren
<frank123> stevieh: ist der rechner von meinem vater und er will ihn morgen noch nutzen
<k1l> frank123: kurz zum check ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<stevieh> frank123: ja, und? eher als mit so nem gewürgeupdate
<frank123> k1l: die quellen sind offline
<frank123> geht nicht k1l
<k1l> frank123: ok. dann müssen wir auf die old-releases quellen umstellen
<frank123> was mir fehlt sind die natty update sources
<frank123> ok wie machen wir das
<k1l> frank123: ja die werden abgedreht, so nach 3 jahren bei einem nicht-LTS nicht verwunderlich
<k1l> hier ist eine deutsche anleitung dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen
<k1l> du musst jede adresse in der sources.list (also jede zeile die nicht mit einem # am anfang auskommentiert ist) in die old-releases umändern.
<k1l> alos als beispiel wird aus"deb http://mirror.bauhuette.fh-aachen.de/ubuntu/ natty main restricted" ---> "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main restricted"
<frank123> k1l: jetzt können zwar wieder aktualisierungsinformationen geladen werden aber das distupgrade wird nicht angeboten
<frank123> es wurde angeboten bevor ich in der heutigen sitzung überhaupt irgend eine paketquelle geladen habe
<k1l> sudo do-release-upgrade
<frank123> warte ich habe hier wohl einen fehler in die sources gebracht
<k1l> frank123: kurz zum check ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<frank123> update läd nun (das sieht gut aus)=
<frank123> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<k1l> <k1l> sudo do-release-upgrade
<frank123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7723535/
<frank123> No new release found
<k1l> ok, mach mal "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" was sagt das=
<k1l> (ganz unten)
<frank123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7723545/
<k1l> gut, das muss editiert werden zu "prompt=normal"
<frank123> geschehen - loading
<frank123> ok läuft, danke :) 
<frank123> W:Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 80]
<frank123> also muss ich diese auch eintragen oder eben meine cdrom aktivieren richtig?
<k1l> pack mal den ganzen output in einen pastebin
<frank123> das problem ist, dass der update manager die sources.list auf die archive urls setzt 
<frank123> vom neuen ubuntu
<k1l> jo, die sind ja auch weg
<frank123> er erkennt es aber jetzt irgendwie und fragt ob ich die sources.list ändern wil
<frank123> l
<frank123> ok bei klick auf nein setzt er alles z
<frank123> zurück
<frank123> bei ja wählt tauscht er natty gegen oneiric  was ok ist
<frank123> was ich machen musste war: extras deaktivieren
<frank123> denn diese wurden nicht gefunden und das führte scheinbar zu einer exception: extras.ubuntu.com
<frank123> jetzt läuft es
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Wann wird nochmal das Upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04 angeboten?
<k1l> ende juli, wenn 14.04.1 kommt
<RedNifre> Danke. Das Problem das ich gerade habe ist, dass die Software in 12.04 so extrem veraltet ist. Mir ist die Idee dahinter auch nicht klar, in welchem Sinne ist es denn LTS, wenn es zu allem inkompatibel ist?
<k1l> du hast eine verdrehte ansicht von LTS
<RedNifre> Vermutlich, deswegen frage ich ja.
<k1l> wenn du immer das brand neuste haben musst ist LTS von anfang an eine schlechte wahl
<RedNifre> Ich will nicht das brand neuste, sondern bewährtes. Aber wenn es so alt ist das es schon End-of-Life ist bekommt man ja nicht mal mehr sicherheits-updates und muss dann doch wieder an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installieren, was ja auch nicht sinn und zweck der sache sein kann, oder?
<k1l> das ist falsch
<k1l> die pakete in den ubuntu repos bekommen für die gesamte LTS zeit von ubuntu patches eingepflegt.
<k1l> !lts > RedNifre 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<RedNifre> Bei Ruby hieß es zum Beispiel dass es bei 1.8.7 bleibt, weil es mit 1.9.0 inkompatibel geworden ist, aber 1.8.7 ist schon seit einem Jahr end of life, da gibt es keine patches mehr.
<k1l> das ist wie gesagt falsch. es gibt die security updates von ubuntu/debian gepatcht
<RedNifre> Ubuntu/Debian patcht selbst Lücken von toter Software?
<k1l> das ist der sinn von LTS
<k1l> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/r/ruby1.8/ruby1.8_1.8.7.352-2ubuntu1.4/changelog
<k1l> aber lies dich ruhig mal in die genannte wiki seite und unten die fortführenden links ein.
<RedNifre> Schon geschehen. Also ist LTS eher "Es bleibt sicher, aber ansonsten gibt's erst in 2 Jahren wieder etwas neues.". Also ist LTS eher für Leute geeignet, die bestehende programme benutzen, als neue schreiben?
<k1l> LTS heisst "long term support". das heisst: "es ist stabil und bleibt stabil für lange zeit (5 jahre)"
<k1l> du musst dich komplett von "neu" und "trendy" und "haben haben haben" lösen. das ist bei LTS komplett falsch
<RedNifre> Es gibt noch Abstufungen zwischen "neu,trendy,haben haben haben" und "Völliger Stillstand bis zum nächsten LTS".
<k1l> RedNifre: ja, die normalen versionen. STS, da musst du alle 6 MOnate  upgraden
<k1l> für "ich will den neusten heissen shice" gibts dann die +1 versionen, also die alpha/beta
<RedNifre> Die hatte ich mir eigentlich nur abgewöhnt, weil es mir zu riskant war, das alle 6 Monate das System kaputt gehen kann, aber muss wohl sein.
<k1l> alpha/beta natürlich dafür mit mehr risiko, weil eben noch nichts getestet ist sondern man selber "am testen dran ist"
<k1l> RedNifre: warum soll alle 6 monate das system kaputt gehen? die upgrades werden automatisiert getestet und funktionieren. meitens gehts nur schief, wenn man rumgefummelt hat
<RedNifre> So etwas kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage für mich, ich will ja stabilität und software die ruhig ein jahr alt ist, aber nicht älter. Dann hoffe ich einfach mal, dass die halbjährigen versionen weniger oft alles kaputt machen.
<RedNifre> Nun denn, ich schau mal was Ende Juli passiert und melde mich dann vielleicht nochmal. Schönen Abend noch.
<k1l> RedNifre: bedenke, dass selbst die STS schon "ältere" software drin hat. mit dem einen jahr kommst du da gut hin bei den meisten sachen
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-22
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<kubine> dupingping: Title: KOR Software | Useful Ubuntu Softwares (at korsoftware.com)
<dupingping> kubine, yes.
<jokrebel> we kennt sich mit byobu aus? Wenn ein Absturzbericht kreiert wird erschein (falls man "apport" ausgewählt hat) unten ein gelbes {!}. Leider verschwidet das nicht mehr, selbst wenn /var/crash wieder leer ist. Reboot hilft da, aber geht das nicht auch ohne?
<sash_> jokrebel: War das nicht vor n paar Monaten ein Problem mit tmux oder screen bei dir?
<jokrebel> ich hab mich da mal an nen Bugreport mit drangehangen https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/1308696 - angeblich sei der fix released. Aber bei mir ist das immer noch so.
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Bug #1308696 “Apport Crash Alert Always Displays Even When /var/...” : Bugs : byobu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<geser> jokrebel: laut changelog ist der Fix in Version 5.83-0ubuntu1 enthalten. Welche Version hast du?
<jokrebel> geser: 5.77
<geser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kirkland/byobu/trunk/revision/2370 das ist die Änderung
<kubine> geser: Title: ~kirkland/byobu/trunk : revision 2370 (at bazaar.launchpad.net)
<geser> patche die Datei und dann hast du erstmal Ruhe bis zum nächsten Paket-Update
<jokrebel> geser: Danke Dir, das mach ich mal
<jokrebel> geser: sash_ Hat geklappt; Danke nochmal. Hab das jetzt im Bugreport auch gleich noch ergänzt https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/1308696
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Bug #1308696 “Apport Crash Alert Always Displays Even When /var/...” : Bugs : byobu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<samorost1> ‏hi
<frisur> hallo zusammen
<frisur> ich bin relativ neu, bei dem thema Ubuntu, würde gerne ein paar sachen zum theme chat mit meinem computer machen aber komme mit ein paar dingen noch nicht ganz klar
<frisur> würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte 
<Lothenon> stell einfach deine Fragen, frisur
<frisur> nun ich habe einen openfire bei mir zum laufen gebracht, aber irgend wie komme ich z.b. als reges user oder MOD rechte in manche räume nicht rein, bzw. kann auch in öffentlichen räumen schreiben aber es kommt nichts an ... habe es biher nur intern laufen also über den lokal host 
<frisur> bzw. als MOD komme ich rein aber als standert user nicht ... und dann kommen die nachrichten auch nicht an 
<frisur> habe vor einen kleinen chat für meine hp zu basteln ... und naja laut www hies es openfire sei das einfachste und beste ... 
<irsi> hi
<jokrebel> Na so wichtig scheint das Chat-Vorhaben ja nicht zu sein :-)
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-23
<miracee> moin
<miracee> ich habe hier bei einem Mitarbeiterrechner ein völlig abstruses Problem .... das Passwort des Bildschirmschoners ist nicht das mit passwd angelegte
<miracee> ubuntu 14-04
<miracee> ich habe das auf zwei Maschinen bei allen Accounts ... hat da jemand eine Idee?
<miracee> passwd noch mal neu setzen hat auch nichts gebracht
<dadrc> Welcher Screensaver läuft denn?
<ppq> üblicherweise liegt das an nem falschen tastaturlayout im lightdm
<ppq> falls du das mit "bildschirmschoner" meinst oO
<miracee> daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht - aber nein - jedenfalls ist es kein englisches Layout
<nagetier> zum versuch nur mal ein numerisches gesetzt?
<stevieh> das kann man mal mit einem layoutunabhängigen password probieren.
<keksblub> hast du in lightdm irgendwo die chance "sichtbaren" text einzugeben?
<miracee> nagetier: ja
<miracee> keksblub: wenn, dann habe ich es nicht gefunden ....
<sonotos> moin miracee
<miracee> hallo sonotos
<miracee> speichert screensaver das PW wo anders als in shadow?
<dadrc> sollte nicht.
<sonotos> miracee: ich hab das nette problem, dass ubuntu tatsächlich verschiedene tastaturlayouts je nach bootvorgang hat. beim entsperren der platte englisches layout, in gdm dann entweder deutsch oder englisch... so ganz rausgefunden wann er was nimmt hab ich nicht aber klingt ähnlich
<miracee> sonotos: aber das tastaturlayout ist es nicht 
<miracee> was ich noch nicht getestet habe ist capslock
<nagetier> miracee, das numerische hattet ihr über die zahlenreihe eingegeben, nicht über das numpad.. da habe ich hier an diversen rechnern ab und an probleme mit
<sonotos> miracee: wir reden vom sperrbildschirm der kommt wenn man ne weile nicht am rechner war? ubuntu unity?
<nagetier> hört sich schräg an, ist aber so ;)
<miracee> sonotos: die MA haben hier Denkbretter
<miracee> sonotos: genau
<sonotos> was isn ein denkbrett?
<miracee> und ich hatte zahlenreihe und auch 5 mal q versucht
<sash_> sonotos: Ein Thinkpad.
<sonotos> damn, ich hatte ja  befürchtet, dass es ne blöde frage ist
<sonotos> thx
<miracee> sonotos: Du kennst kein Denkbrett? Du weisst nicht, was "kein Weltraum links auf dem Gerät" bedeutet? Du bist zu jung! :-)
<sonotos> miracee: per ssh einloggen und displaymanager neu starten :-)
<sash_> miracee: Links vom ;)
<miracee> sonotos: und mich kannst Du nicht tippen im blöde Fragen stellen ... ich war da immer schon Meister drin ... vor allem, wenn es um Abkürzungen geht
<sonotos> miracee: pah du müsstest wissen dass mir in der regel das schema reicht
<miracee> sonotos: no space left on device
<sonotos> jo zurück also wenns ums einloggen geht kommt ihr per ssh noch rein?
<miracee> klar
<miracee> Über Benutzerwechsel kannst Du Dich dann normal mit dem PW anmelden
<stevieh> miracee: hast du vielleicht irgendwas an der pam sache geändert? LDAP oder sowas?
<miracee> LDAP ist nichtmal installiert
<sash_> Teste dann mal n Passwort, das definitiv auf englischer und deutscher Tastatur gleich ist.
<stevieh> also ganz normale passwort authentisierung
<miracee> das einzige was ich beim Einrichten mal vor Urzeiten gemacht habe, ist, dass ich die shadow und shadow- gesichert habe, pw geändert, was eingerichtet, und dann die shadow-Dateien wieder zurückgespielt
<miracee> sash_: ich dachte qqqqq wäre auf beiden gleich :-)
<miracee> und weil ich erst dachte, es könnte an der shadow liegen, habe ich passwd mehrfach durchlaufen lassen
<sash_> Okay, das ist wohl wahr.
<miracee> ich werde das gleich, wenn die Sekretärin mal nicht arbeitet, mit Capslock probieren
<sash_> Aber shadow-Dateien durch die Gegend zu kopieren ist ja auch eher ne nicht so tolle Idee.
<miracee> sash_: Admin-Alltag :-)
<sash_> Nö.
<stevieh> wenn die rechte stimmen sollte das auch nix machen
<miracee> sash_: und natürlich weiss ich das ... 
<miracee> sash_: bevor ich zum 10 mal den Mitarbeiter bitte, sein Passwort erneut neu einzustellen, weil ich doch noch was am Layout ändern und zwingend in den Accoutn musste .... da ist der shadow-Trick praktisch
<miracee> sash_: immerhin ist hier nur Linux im Einsatz .... von mir selbst abgesehen
<miracee> bzw. von den Admins abgesehen
<miracee> Aber deshalb war mein erster Gedanke in Richtung shadow ... war aber nicht ... zumal ich das in allen Accounts auf der Maschine habe
<miracee> merke ich grad
<sash_> miracee: Für sowas ist auch LDAP praktisch :P
<stevieh> ich vermute, der bildschirmschoner hat irgendein pam problem, warum auch immer.
<stevieh> sash_: sei doch mal konstruktiv
<sash_> Wenns ein PAM-Problem ist, stehts in den Logs.
<passt_> moin, wo finde ich als Pfad die über den Nautilus gemounteten smb Freigaben?
<LetoThe2nd> passt_: einfach mal "mount" eintippen :)
<passt_> ok, danke, ist nicht ganz offensichtlich zu finden, aber tatsächlich reguläre gemountet
<sash_> passt_: | grep gvfs
<passt_> "/run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share..."
<sash_> passt_: Das zeigt dir dann nur die gvfs-Mounts an.
<sash_> passt_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount <- Das ist das, was Nautilus macht.
<passt_> danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-24
<ShiroNeko> hallo, hab ein kleines problem mit gajim. nach der installation der unstertützung für japanisch zeigt der hier einige menüpunkte auch auf japanisch an. 
<ShiroNeko> kann ich dem irgendwie beibringen die sprache wieder einheitlich zu halten, nicht 90% deutsch 10% japanisch?
<ShiroNeko> ein ~$ locale gibt mir auch LANGUAGE=de:ja:en
<ShiroNeko> restlichen werte sind alle de_DE.UTF-8 und LC_ALL=
<stevieh> hmm... mein pulseaudio in gnome unity startet nicht mehr automatisch, nach dem ich mit jackd rumgebastelt hab. Wie starte ich den "offiziell" wieder automatisch? in die Startprogramme?
<stevieh> fürs protokoll: .config/pulse leermachen kann helfen ;-)
<sash_> Hat derjenige, der hier letztens locate über mehrere Server laufen lassen wollte, eigentlich mittlerweile ein Ergebnis (bekanntgegeben)?
<dadrc> Meine Gnome-Shell hat irgendwie keine Lust mehr, die Monitore schlafen zu legen. Bis gestern gingen die nach dem Sperren des Bildschirms direkt aus
<dadrc> Jetzt gehen sie ganz kurz aus, aber sofort wieder an
<dadrc> Bestimmt irgedwas verstellt, aber was?
<dadrc> Hey, es hat sich gefixt.
<subz3r0> dadrc: nennt sich spontane selbstheilung... :>
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> ich habe ein problem, nach der installation des neusten nvidia treiber (346) ist die komplette schrift in kubuntu zu klein, ich habe das jetzt in den systemeinstellungen unter fonts geändert.
<Blindie> bei Kwin und bei anderen benutzern ist die aber immernoch zu klein.
<dadrc> was heißtn "bei kwin"?
<Blindie> im anmeldefenster
<dadrc> Müsste dann KDM sein. 
<dadrc> Gut, egal. ist erstmal so zu erwarten, weil solche Einstellungen pro Benutzer gemacht werden
<Blindie> vor der installation des nvidia treibers war ja ales i.o. von der schriftgröße
<k1l_> ubuntu 15.05 hat ssdm als dm für kubuntu
<dadrc> bestimmt nicht :P
<dadrc> Blindie: und wenn du wieder auf nvidia-340 gehst? beseitigt das das problem sofort wieder?
<k1l_> *15.04 und *sddm
<dadrc> hmjo, das kann sein
<dadrc> jedenfalls ist es nicht kwin :)
<k1l_> und nvidia und sddm sieht wohl kacke aus. jedenfalls gibt es da drölfzigmillionen bug reports oder meckernde user.
<Blindie> ist das ding für plasma 5
<Blindie> weg vom nvidia treiber kann ich auch nicht, dan friert mir plasma 5 sofort ein und ich kann auch kein warthunder mehr zocken :D
<Blindie> und soweit ich mich errinere funktioniert die 15.04 mit den älteren treibern nicht mehr
<dadrc> Blindie: was hattest du denn vorher, als die schriftgrößen ok waren?
<k1l_> Blindie: warum das denn nicht? ubuntu 15.04 liefert noch den 340er z.b.
<k1l_> oder hast du etwa die treiber fies von der webseite geladen?
<Blindie> eine frische installation mit Nouveau, da bin ich aber immer nur bis kurz nach dem anmelden gekommen und dann war schluss
<Blindie> nope, über den treiber manager. Ich hab nur ne zeit lang das standard ubuntu genommen und von 14.10 zu 15.04 geupdatet und dort hats den treiber ordentlich zerschossen
<Blindie> seit den neuen oberflächen (unity/plasma5) scheint es irgendwie auch nicht mehr richtig interresse an barrierefreiheit zu geben. Eine vernünftige lupe habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden
<dreamon> Guten Abend. Ich habe ein Problem, wenn die Kiste im Standby ist (notebook zugeklappt) und dann wieder aufklappe daß das Bild nur schwarz ist. Drücke ich STRG+ALT+F1 kann ich in Konsole einloggen. STRG+ALT+F7 zeigt mir ein Schloß und den Text: "Diese Sitzung ist gesperrt. Automatische Weiterleitung zum Entsperren-Dialog in wenigen Sekunden"
<dreamon> Nach ca. 10Sekunden verschwindet diese Anzeige und anstelle des Logins/Entsprerrschirm wird es wieder schwarz. (Hintergrundbeleuchtung leuchte, aber halt kein Inhalt)
<stevieh> dreamon: sieht nach einem "üblichen" Standby Problem der Grafik aus.
<stevieh> ists was spezielles?
<dreamon> stevieh, Das glaube ich weniger, weil ja diese Schloss angezeigt wird, und dieser Text. 
<stevieh> ja, aber erst nach einmal hin einmal her wechseln
<dreamon> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<stevieh> was ganz neues?
<dreamon> Das ganze ging eigentlich bis zu den letzten Updates ohne Probleme. 
<stevieh> neuer kernel?
<dreamon> Möglich .. ich habe nicht zu sehr darauf geachtet.
<stevieh> evtl. mal nen älteren probieren, wenn er noch da ist. 
<dreamon> 3.13.0-55-generic 
<stevieh> ists denn jedesmal?
<dreamon> Nein, das geht einigemale gut, und dann ist es vorbei. Manchmal hab ich es auch wieder durch hin und her noch retten können, und dann wieder gar nicht
<stevieh> ja, schrecklich, oder? 
<dreamon> Ja sehr lästig. kann ich im tty1 vielleicht irgendetwas machen, das er es wieder aufbaut?
<dreamon> Ich probiere mal einen anderen Kernel
<maredebianum1> Hallo, wie setzt ich noch einmal ein Terminal zurück (aktuell spinnt eine readline-Anwendung=R, Zeilenumbruch scheint da verwirrt)
<maredebianum1> ctrl-z reset fg habe ich probiert
<Fuchs> reset 
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> hmm ... 
<bekks> maredebianum: clear
<maredebianum> bekks: danke, clear macht aber nur leer, soweit ich weiß, und das gnome-terminal leert dann auch gar nicht, sondern scrollt nur...
<maredebianum> ...habe meine doku gerade wieder gefunden: echo ctrl-v escape c (echoes a literal escape c sequence, often helps with srewed up terminal)
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-25
<Darkfire_> moin
<Darkfire_> wie bekomme ich den aktuellen Flashplayer für firefox und chrome?
<Darkfire_> gibt es da ein ppa für?
<k1l> gar nicht. adobe macht kein flash player für linux mehr.
<Darkfire_> k11 schade. aber ich habe was von pipelight gelesen, die haben die Möglichkeit dazu.
<Darkfire_> ich habe es probiert, nur funktioniert das nicht.
<Darkfire_> das plugin silverlight und flash geht nicht.
<k1l> chrome hat aber einen eigenen flash player. der funktioniert auch. genannt pepperflash. aber wenn die webseite sagt du müsstest den flashplayer updaten, dann treib dich nicht auf warez seiten rum, die dir nen virus installieren wollen :)
<k1l> pipelight und silverlight sind doch ganz andere paar schuhe
<Darkfire_> k11 danke pepperflash sagst Du?
<Darkfire_> das ist für chrome?
<Darkfire_> dann schau ich nacher mal danach.
<Darkfire_> ist das die nonfree variante?
<k1l> ja, das kommt von google. die bauen jetzt ein eigenes flash fr linux weil adobe das nicht mehr macht
<Darkfire_> ah ok. dann kann ich zwischen free und nonfree auswählen, ja? 
<k1l> nein, eine free variante gibt es nicht. es gibt wohl gnash, aber das läuft nicht mit allem
<Darkfire_> Alles klar, danke K11
<Darkfire_> K1l meinte ich natürlich verzeih den Tippfehler.
<Darkfire_> So dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben.
<Darkfire_> pepperflash also...
<Darkfire_> bis später mal.
<NTQ1> Hallo. Ich hab gerade Probleme mit losetup ein Loop-Device zu erstellen auf meinem virtuellen Stratoserver. Kann mir da jemand helfen? https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421918/
<ppq> NTQ1, frag den hoster, der stellt ja das kernelimage bei virtuellen servern
<ppq> an dem wird's liegen
<NTQ1> ppq: Okay, schade. Und wenn ich die offiziellen Kernelquellen nutze, update und dist-upgrade mache und neustarte? Wäre dann nicht automatisch ein Kernel drin, der das unterstützt?
<ppq> nein
<NTQ1> Weil es auf den Host ankommt?
<ppq> du bist an das kernelimage vom hoster angewiesen
<ppq> so ist das halt bei kvm/openvz
<NTQ1> Und man kann das loop-Module nicht irgendwie nachinstallieren und laden?
<NTQ1> Gibt es sonst eine Möglichkeit eine Datei als physical LVM-Volume zu nutzen?
<NTQ1> Hier seht ihr, was ich eigentlich vorhabe: http://www.anthonyldechiaro.com/blog/2010/12/19/lvm-loopback-how-to/
<LetoThe2nd> die einzige interessante zeile in dem ganzen artikel ist "filter = [ "a|/dev/loop.*|", "r/.*/" ]"
<NTQ1> Ja, das ist praktisch, aber ich verstehe gerade nicht den Zusammenhang mit meinem loop-Device-Problem.
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich kannst du schlicht keine module nachladen
<LetoThe2nd> wenn lsmod leer ist, wärs z.b. ein deutlicher hinweis
<NTQ1> Ja, das ist leer...
<LetoThe2nd> tjo.
<NTQ1> Ich dachte als root kann ich nachladen und installieren, was ich will. Im Grunde dürfte dem Linux doch egal sein, ob es virtuell ist oder nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> nope
<NTQ1> Ist das dann eine Abhängigkeit vom Host-System, auf der die VMs laufen, oder nur vom installierten Kernel in der VM?
<LetoThe2nd> das wäre bei ner vollvirtualisierung so. bei den üblichen vservern wird nur paravirtualisiert, und die zonen teilen sich den kernel. also ist der von "root" quasi ausgenommen
<NTQ1> oh, okay. Das wusste ich noch nicht.
<NTQ1> Danke.
<NTQ1> Das wird wohl auch der Grund sein, warum GlusterFS sich nicht an die root-Partition hängen kann. ;) Jetzt macht alles Sinn. Aber wie könnte ich jetzt ein virtuelles Volume zum Testen von GlusterFS erstellen? Gar nicht? :(
<LetoThe2nd> ohne module laden zu können, wohl gar nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> hat schon nen grund warum vserver nennenswert preiswerter sind als "echte"
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du module laden könntest hättest du ja ohnehin hardwarezugriff. also muss das schon aus logischen gründen unterbunden sein
<NTQ1> Ja, auf der Kiste wollte ich eigentlich nur was testen, was später auf einem echten root-Server laufen soll, der noch nicht gekauft ist.
<NTQ1> Dann kauf ich halt früher.
<NTQ1> Ich wusste auch noch nicht, dass Loop-Devices so hardwarenah sind. Ich dachte das ist nur eine Softwareemulation für Hardware, oder sowas ähnliches eben.
<LetoThe2nd> nicht loop-devices per se. aber wenn ich ein modul laden kann, kann ich auch die maschine übernehmen
<NTQ1> Ja, natürlich. Macht Sinn.
<lurch> #ccchh
<tuor> hi gibts einen wiki artikel zum Thema: personalisieren von Unity (mehr als das was man in den normalen Einstellungen gibt)?
<Frickelpit> tuor: schau dir mal das unity-tweak-tool an
<tuor> Frickelpit, ok thx.
<Holgi> Hallo, Ubuntu 12.04, Unity-Problem: Seit kurzem werden Programme wie fotoxx oder LibrOffice Calc nicht im vollen Fenster eröffnet, sondern in einem kleinen. Die Buttons oben links sind weg, das Fenster ist starr. Ich kann das Programm nur über die Menuleiste beenden. Ebenso verschwinden hin und wieder die Programm-Buttons auf der linken Leiste. Wie kann ich Unity sanieren?
<Lothenon> so dringend kann ja das Problem nicht sein
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-26
<NTQ> Hallo Leute. Ich würde gerne das, was hier für Windows beschrieben ist, bei meinem Ubuntu machen. Im Grunde einfach nur ein paar IP-Adressbereiche sperren, damit auf die Server dahinter nicht mehr zugegriffen werden kann. Geht das mit der ufw? http://www.chip.de/news/YouTube-Problem-Videos-laden-nicht-oder-langsam_62389465.html
<kubine> NTQ: Title: YouTube Problem: Videos laden nicht oder langsam - CHIP (at www.chip.de)
 * jokrebel schaut keine Anleitungen auf Video
<NTQ> jokrebel: Es reicht den Text zu lesen. Und das, was ich schrieb, beschreibt eigentlich auch schon das, um was es geht.
<nagetier> NTQ, sieht nach einer ganz normalen deny regel aus, also vermute ich mal ja
<nagetier> eher eindeutig ja, was wäre das sonst für eine fw
<stevieh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<kubine> stevieh: Title: UFW - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Ich hab's jetzt so gemacht. Das scheint schon zu funktionieren: sudo ufw deny out to 173.194.55.0/24
<Anf> Guten Tag, ich hab da mal eine kleine frage, ich hab gerade versucht mit Play on Linux Photoshop zu installieren, was auch von Play on Linus unterstützt wird, die Installation hat auch wurderbar geklappt, nur Photoshop möchte jetzt sich nicht öffnen, Bug: Configuration Error Error:1
<Anf> Und ich hab leider im Netz nichts über diesen Bug bei Photoshop gefunden.
<eTeddy> ist's jetzt richtig? äöüß
<dadrc> eTeddy: falls das umlaute sein sollten, ja ;)
<dadrc> Anf: gute frage, eventuell mal die Leute in #playonlinux fragen, die könnte mehr Ahnung haben
<eTeddy> ups - falsche channel ;-)
<Anf> ok, weil Photoshop wird unterstützt, ich glaub nur, das ich einen configurations Fehler habe, Danke
<darktomas> Hey :)
<jokrebel> guten tag
<Leptop> Hallo, ich möchte gerne einfache Server-Dienste auf meinem Raspberry Pi von zu Hause aus anbieten. Möchte deshalb eine DMZ einrichten - wie mache ich das am besten? Habe eine FritzBox?
<mgolisch> vermutlich garnicht
<mgolisch> ich bezweifle das ne fritzbox mehrere netzwerke unterstützt
<mgolisch> oder was meinst du genau?
<Leptop> mgolisch: Welche einfache zusätzliche Hardware wäre denn geeignet?
<mgolisch> was genau willst du denn machen?
<mgolisch> du kannst ja einfach port forwardings einrichten für den kram auf den du aus dem internet zugreifen willst. das willst du doch oder?
<ub_umstieg> Guten Abend 14.04 Unity Dateibrowser einen Ordner unter orte einpflegen geht das,Ich finde da keine Anleitung
<k1l_> ub_umstieg: du meinst links die lezeichenleiste?
<ub_umstieg> ja
<k1l_> geh mal in den ordner den du haben willst und drück dann "strg+d"
<k1l_> oder halt im menü unter "lesezeichen"
<ub_umstieg> ok
<ub_umstieg> Danke ;-)
<Anf_> Guten Abend, ich hätte mal eine kleine Frage, ich versuche gerade Photop über PlayonLinux zu installieren, Microsoft Office 2007 wurde installiert und läuft einfach Super, aber Photoshop wurde installiert, aber beim öfnen kommt ein Bug.
<mgolisch> was ist die frage?
<Anf> Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, und weiß nicht wie ich Sie lösen soll
<mgolisch> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<kubine> mgolisch: Title: WineHQ - Adobe Photoshop (at appdb.winehq.org)
<mgolisch> wozu brauchst du das?
<Anf> Weil ich es halt brauche, wie kann es is zum laufen bringen?
<mgolisch> les den link
<mgolisch> evtl hilft das
<Anf> Hab schon alles durchgeguckt, ich hab es auch mit PlaonLinus installiert, PlayonLinux installiert auch alle anderen notwendige zusatzprogramme, aber Photoshop offnet sich einfach nicht, es kommt ein Bug
<mgolisch> Anf: welche version hast du denn?
<mgolisch> und mal nach der fehlermedlung gegoogelt?
<Gast33> guten bend
<Anf> ja hab ich, aber nicht gefunden
<Anf> abend, Gast33
<Gast33> Draf ein Ubuntu neuling hier seine Fragen posten ^^"
<Anf> Was meint er mit: err:mscms:DllMain Wine was built without support for liblcms2, expect problems
<mgolisch> welche version von photoshop hast du denn?
<mgolisch> Gast33: ja das ist der sinn des ganzen
<Gast33> wenn ich sudo apt-get install wine1.6 ausführe bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung     	 
<Gast33> mist kann sie nich kopieren, jedenfalls was mit EULA
<reqq456> strg + shift + c @ Gast33 ;)
<Anf> die CS6
<Gast33> geht leider nich . JEdenfalls kann ich bei der Lizensvereinbarung nich auf Ok klicken
<Gast33> und ich brauche laut Yt videos Wine um Notepad ++ installieren zu können
<Anf> die EULA musst du glaub ich bestätigen, musste ich auch
<reqq456> wieso nimmste nicht einfach nen editor der fuer linux gemacht ist?
<Gast33> wie gesagt linux neuling
<reqq456> geany, vim, nano, oder sowas "fettes" wie atom, eclipse etc
<Anf> versuchmal über den Softwaren Center PlayonLinux zu installieren, damit kannst Du dan Grafisch manche Windows Tools installieren, Nottepad müsste dabeisein
<Gast33> super nacher mal testen
<Gast33> achja eine häufige Fehlermeldung habe ich erhalten, dass der Admnistratorverzeichnis angeblich von einem anderen Prozess benutzt wird jedoch war nix offen
<Gast33> muaate meine Vm immer neust arten
<mgolisch> Anf: in dem winehq entry steht es funktioniert gut diese version mit win 1.7
<mgolisch> wine
<reqq456> komisch das "linux neulinge" immer versuchen windows software zu nutzen obwohls fuer fast alles auch "bessere" alternativen fuer linux gibt
<Anf> Ja aber nicht bei Mir, ich weiß das es gut funktionieren soll, ich hab aber irgendwie einen Bug drinne
<Gast33> Da die Linux Neulinge die Alternativen nich kennen :3
<mgolisch> wenn man unbedingt windows software ausführen muss -> windows vm
<reqq456> http://www.linuxalt.com/
<kubine> reqq456: Title: The Linux Alternative Project (at www.linuxalt.com)
<mgolisch> alles andere ist meistens echt kacke
<reqq456> erster google eintrag "linux alternatives windows"
<Gast33> ich freu mich scho im terminal herumzustöbern ....auch wenns mächtig is ^^
<reqq456> hehe
<Anf> Manche Programme lassen sich Super mit Wine installieren, ich hab gestern mit PlayonLinux Microsoft Office 2007 installiert läuft einfach nur wie auf Butter, einfach perfect, nur halt Photoshop möchte bei mir jetzt nicht laufen
<reqq456> wenn du dich erst einmal dran gewoehnt hast willste nicht mehr zurueck zu win Gast33 
<Gast33> namechange
<Gast33> name
<reqq456> ./nick newnick 
<Anf> Das stimmt, seit dem ich Linux habe, mach ich Win nicht mehr an :)
<reqq456> hoechstens fuer ganz bestimmte sachen in ner vm @anf :)
<Tsuko> kaum 20 min hier und schon fühlt man sich wohl ^^ dankeschön
<Anf> Ich will aber nicht, ich weiß das es mit PlayonLinux mit Photoshop funktionieren soll, und ich will es hinbekommen, wieso wird hier nie an dem Problem gearbeitet, sonder fast immer gesagt, wieso braucht du das? Nimm doch das?
<mgolisch> was soll ich da arbeiten?
<mgolisch> diese einträge in dem winehq sind teilweise jahre alt
<mgolisch> nicht überall wird wine mit den selben einstellungen übersetzt und und und
<mgolisch> nimm einfach ne vm mit windows
<mgolisch> oder ein anderes program
<Anf> Microsoft Office 2007 läuft doch mit Wine, dan muss doch Photoshop CS& auch laufen
<reqq456> muss nicht!
<reqq456> und libreoffice waere auch ne bessere alternative zu ms office
<Anf> aber auf der Wine seite steht, das es funktioniert
<Anf> Wieso den das
<reqq456> vllt mit ner neueren version von wine?
<mgolisch> da steht wine1.7
<mgolisch> was hast du denn?
<reqq456> ubuntu repositorys sind nicht immer die neuesten
<Anf> Alles schon durchgetestet
<Anf> Wine 1.7.34
<mgolisch> evtl wurde da irgendwas geändert was macht das es nun nicht mehr geht
<mgolisch> hatte ich schon ganz oft das früher was ging und in neueren wine versionen dann nicht mehr etc
<mgolisch> ist einfach ein ewiges gefrickel
<Anf> Ich glaub ich installiere mal Ubuntu Neu und installiere mal PlayonLinux auch Neu, gestern hat es bei MS Office 2007 erst nach der Neuinstallation was gebracht, ich bin jetzt eh auf meiner test HDD
<mgolisch> moderne cpus sind so schnell, ne vm mit windows macht da kaum was aus
<Anf> Wieso soll ich immer was anderes nehmen und machen, wen ich das Problem gelöst haben möchte
<Anf> Immer das leichteste nehmen, so geht das nicht
<mgolisch> naja weil mit dem nächsten update es evtl dann wieder nicht geht
<mgolisch> in ner vm mit windows wird es immer gehen
<reqq456> playonlinux//wine hostet doch bestimmt auch ne vm oder irgendwie aehnlich, oder?
<reqq456> habs nie benutzt
<Anf> So bin dan mal off, installiere mal kurz schnell Ubuntu auf meiner Test HDD Neu und versuche es dan mal mit Photoshop unter Wine 1.7
<reqq456> neu installen wird da nicht viel bringen wenn du keine settings verkackt hast
<Anf> settings verkackt? wie meinst du das jetzt?
<reqq456> na wenn du irgendwelche einstellungen falsch gemacht hast
<reqq456> neu installen --> original settings
<reqq456> warum ueberhaupt linux wenn du eh nur windows software benutzen willst? :P
<reqq456> wenn du dir ein auto holst und dich beschwerst dass es nicht fliegen kann wird dir auch jeder sagen haettest dir ein flugzeug/hubschrauber kaufen sollen ;)
<Anf> wieso nur, ich brauch nur Photoshop und MS Office 2007, eigendlich brauch ich nur Office 2007 Photoshop eigendlich garnicht, aber ich will es versuchen auf Ubuntu zum laufen zu kriegen
<reqq456> na wenns nichtmal einen sinn gibt versuch es doch mit ner neuinstallation :)
<Anf> Mach ich auch, gestern hat MS Office nach einer Ubuntu neuinstallation geklappt, vielleicht klappt jetzt auch Photoshop :)
<reqq456> und dann office nicht mehr? :)
<Anf> Ich berichte in ca. 40 minuten, was nach der Neuinstallation von Ubuntu geworden ist :)
<Anf> Haha, mal sehen :)
<Anf> Bis dann
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-27
<Tsuko> mein ubuntusoftwarecenter is dunkel und ich kann es nich mehr anklicken
<Tsuko> unterm terminal --> ps hab ich ein bash und eine ps prozess
<Tsuko> wie beende ich nun das Center
<ring0> probier mal top im terminal
<Tsuko> ok moment
<Tsuko> oha
<Tsuko> und nu ^^
<ring0> siehst du den prozess?
<Tsuko> wüsste nichma wie der heißt 
<reqq456> ps aux
<reqq456> kann ich vivid repos unter trusty adden und die software auch nutzen ohne irgendwas kaputt zu machen?
<reqq456> ps zeigt nur die prozesse im aktuellem terminal an
<ring0> Tsuko, in top könntest du k drücken, und dann die pid vom prozess zum killen angeben. alternativ vielleicht pkill software-center (ich meine software-center müsste passen)
<Tsuko> oh gott jetzt is alles rot
<Tsuko> was hab ich jetzt angestellt 
<ring0> reqq456, davon wird eigentlich abgeraten
<reqq456> ubuntu ist doch scheisse :D
<ring0> reqq456, wenn du neuere programm versionen brauchst, kannst du mal die backports probieren
<ring0> reqq456, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen#Neuere-Programme-Backports-und-Extras
<Tsuko> ich hau mich auf sohr
<Tsuko> gute nacht ^^
<ring0> reqq456, natürlich kannst du auch mit ppas probieren
<de_wwWolf> Servus am frühen Morgen  :-) 
<jokrebel> moin
<de_wwWolf> suche eine Lösung für GruppenRechte
<de_wwWolf> :-D
<de_wwWolf> Also Problemstellung 
<de_wwWolf> VirtualBox ändernt nach dem zugriff auf einzelne Dateien die Rechte ab. User wird zum angemeldeten User und Gruppen ist weg
<de_wwWolf> Kann man das verhindern? 
<de_wwWolf> -n
<de_wwWolf> Auf die Files sollte man allgemein nur als Gruppe zugreifen ... das hab ich mir hier alles etwas anders vorgestellt 
<sdx23> de_wwWolf: genauer?
<de_wwWolf> Also ... die Files sind mit den Rechten einer Gruppe versehen. 
<de_wwWolf> chmod auf 2070
<de_wwWolf> Die User sind in der Gruppe gemeinsam und haben Je einen Account 
<de_wwWolf> Läuft gut so wie es ist
<de_wwWolf> Textfiles werden gut bearbeitet Bilder etc. alles im Lot
<de_wwWolf> Sobald ich die VM öffne wird ein File in den Userrechten geändert auf rw----
<de_wwWolf> Der Besitzer  wird zum angemeldeten User
<de_wwWolf> Damit kann der 2. User nicht mehr auf die VM zugreifen 
<sdx23> Wo liegen die Dateien? Was genau tut die VM?
<de_wwWolf> Der VM Ordner liegt im /home/"user3"/ wo beide User zugreifen können
<sdx23> die User sind auf dem Host und greifen von da aus zu?
<sdx23> Sorry, dein Problem ist vollkommen undurchsichtig geschildert.
<de_wwWolf> :-/ sorry ... es ist ein Einzellplatzrechner mit 4 Accounts nicht vernetzt 
<de_wwWolf> aber 2 Account sollen auf Gemeinsame Inhalte zugreifen können 
<sdx23> und warum die VM?
<de_wwWolf> zBsp den Cach bestimmter Programme oder auf die VM
<de_wwWolf> Die VM ist ein Bsp. vielleicht gibt es auch andere Programme die ein ähnliches Verhalten an den Tag legen
<de_wwWolf> Kann man das im allgemeinen Verhindern? 
<de_wwWolf> Die Userrechte die gesetzt sind müssen bleiben!
<sdx23> wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du einfach nur setgid für alle Verzeichnisse da
<de_wwWolf> habe ich ja schon gesetzt :-( mit chmod -R 2070 /home/user3/
<de_wwWolf> Bringt nix
<de_wwWolf> Die VM schreibt die REchte um und es geht nix mehr
<sdx23> was macht die 0 beim Owner?
<de_wwWolf> nicht erforderlich da es keinen gibt
<sdx23> Und: _nur_ für Verzeichnisse. Bei Dateien macht setgid was anderes.
<de_wwWolf> der user ist user3:user3
<sdx23> Doch, natürlich gibt es einen.
<sdx23> Es gibt immer einen Owner.
<de_wwWolf> :-) user1 und user2 sollen unabhängig auf die dateien zugreifen
<de_wwWolf> deshalb der owner keiner der beiden 
<sdx23> ja, dafür reicht, wenn sie in der passenden Gruppe sind.
<sdx23> Das heißt nicht, dass du deswegen Owner-Rechte verhuntzen musst.
<de_wwWolf> :-( wieso verhunzen
<de_wwWolf> es ist egal ob das user1:user3 oder user2:user3 steht die VM macht immer daraus "aktuellerUser"
<de_wwWolf> und rw----
<sdx23> das sind Dateifreigaben in die VM hinein? Oder was soll "die VM macht" sagen?
<de_wwWolf> vm-File *.vox
<de_wwWolf> Was hat das mit freigaben zutun?
<de_wwWolf> :-/ ich gehe mal davon aus das die VM die *.vbox Datei komplett neu erstellt und dadurch dieses Chaos entsteht
<de_wwWolf> Es bleibt dabei, die Programme müssen sich an die Rechte des Ordners halten. ... was mache ich falsch?
<Yoshimo> Unter Windows habe ich um LänderBeschränkungen zu umgehen den Zugriff einiger Programme auf bestimmte Server  mittels Proxifier und Tor umgebogen. Da ich aber gern von Windows wegkommen würde, ist sowas auch unter Linux möglich?
<Yoshimo> würde dann halt wine als Zwischenschicht noch dazukommen
<de_wwWolf> Hab das Gleiche auf meinem HomeRechner getestet, da ist das gleiche Problem. Ergo hab ich ein Verständnisproblem oder es gibt ein generelles Problem mit den Rechten unter Linux.
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Wenn ich unter Blender etwas rendere, geht mir mein XUbuntu in die Knie. Alles wird deutlich langsamer. Kann das irgendwo begrenzen. Würde gerne noch weiterarbeiten.
<nagetier> dreamon, mit nice mal arbeiten?
<de_wwWolf> Rechtevergabe ist wohl eine Wissenschaft für sich. :-( 
<nagetier> dreamon, man nice
<dreamon> nagetier, Kann man das Automatisieren, oder ein batch machen?
<nagetier> dreamon, man würde nice vor das binary setzen in der konsole.. oder halt einen starter für erstellen, scripten muss man da nicht
<nagetier> dreamon, oder renice verwenden, das macht das afair nachträglich
<dreamon> nagetier, Mal testen, ich verwende hier synapse oder gnome-do als startet.. Bin mir nicht sicher ob er die Starter aus dem Menu verwendet oder wie ist da eben abläuft
<nagetier> dreamon, schau dir mal renice an
<dreamon> nagetier, Ist das Identisch, wie die Verwendung von Taskmanager und dort die Priorität senkeß
<nagetier> dreamon, ja, mag sein
<nagetier> sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich vermute schon
<dreamon> nagetier, Danke
<nagetier> dreamon, wirkt es sich so aus wie du erhofftest?
<dreamon> nagetier, Es fühlt sich besser an.
<dreamon> nagetier, Es ist nur so wenn ich damit arbeite wäre es gut wenn es hohe Priorität hätte und beim Rendern niedrigere. Rendern dauert ewig und da möchte ich möglichst ungestört etwas anderes machen. 
<nagetier> dreamon, hm.. dann wirst du das so händisch anpassen müssen, vermute ich.. also im richtigen Moment auf die passende Priorität wechseln, oder gucken, ob blender dazu nicht selber etwas anbietet. Oder, wenn möglich, die GPU bei den Berechnungen mit einbeziehen, das dürfte die CPU entlasten.
<nagetier> dreamon, aber macht sich die niedrige Priorität beim Designen tatsächlich bemerkbar?
<jokrebel> de_wwWolf: Einunddieselbe VM ist IMHO erstmal nicht unbedingt dafür ausgelegt von unterschiedlichen Usern benutzt zu werden.
<jokrebel> also eher kein Linux-Rechte/Owner-Problem
<dreamon> nagetier, GPU (Cuda) wäre schon fein. Aber die Kiste wird dann ziemlich heiß und was noch mehr nervt. daß das Standby nicht mehr geht, hab dann echte probleme mit Ubuntu und da hab ich kein Lust drauf.
<de_wwWolf> Das Automobil-Unternehmen in dem ich Beruflich unterwegs bin arbeitet viel mit VM's, wie machen die das? Da sind Dutzende VM aktiv und von 100derten Arbeitsplätzen aus erreichbar. 
<dreamon> nagetier, Beim designen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber die Animationen und Rechenzeit ist da schon wichtig.. Sonst macht das keinen Spaß
<nagetier> dreamon, du benötigst schnelles rendering, aber schaltest die Maschine in den Standby.. widerspricht sich das nicht?
<jokrebel> de_wwWolf: Vermutlich sind da die verschiedenen User _in_ der VM
<Frickelpit> de_wwWolf: die nutzen vermutlich kein virtualbox, sondern eine anwendung, die auf solche anforderungen besser passt.
<dreamon> nagetier, Nein, schnelles Rendering ist nicht nötig.. schnelles designen schon. 
<nagetier> dreamon, dann sorge für mehr Kühlung in dem Gehäuse, denke GPU-Berechnung ist da schon pflicht, wenn man auf Geschwindigkeit setzt.
<nagetier> ok
<de_wwWolf> okayyyy.....
<dreamon> nagetier, Langwieriges Rendering mach ich auf einer anderen Kiste mit guter GPU. Die läuft dann schon rund um die Uhr mit volldampf.
<nagetier> verstehe, und die niedrige Priorität wirkt sich nachteilig auf das Design aus?
<dreamon> nagetier, Aber so Keinkram mach ich mit dem Notebook. Da braucht man halt Standby und Bedienbarkeit. Designen tu ich aber am Notebook. 
<dreamon> nagetier, Das muß ich mir noch anschauen. Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das gilt es zu Testen.
<nagetier> dreamon, und schiebst dann anschließend den Job auf die Maschine mit GPU, verstehe
<dreamon> Auch nicht immer.. manchmal mache ich parallel. Eine Kiste rechnet die Animation von Frame(Bild) 1-1000 und die andere von 1001 bis 2000 oder so.
<dreamon> nagetier, Blender ist ja auch Gigantisch. Abnormal Gut. 
<musca> de_wwWolf:  Eigentlich stellt man virtuelle Maschinen unabhängig vom zugreifenden User bereit. Das funtioniert auch, wenn die Maschine auf dem lokalen Rechner mitläuft.
<musca> virtualbox hat z.B. einen integrierten VNC-server.
<de_wwWolf> ergo die VM als user3 starten
<de_wwWolf> das stellt mich wieder vor altbewärte Probleme die VM über ssh starten zumüssen. -_- 
<koegs> nimm doch etwas mit Webinterface
<de_wwWolf> dafür muss doch die VM dauerhaft laufen oder?
<Satorisanja> Moin
<Satorisanja> Ich suche ubuntu treiber für einen sony vio
<koegs> ne, du nimmst z.B. virtualbox mit phpvirtualbox und steuerst die VMs per Webinterface
<de_wwWolf> okay
<de_wwWolf> kenn ich noch nicht :-)
<Satorisanja> Nee was is des schwül heute.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: treiber für was?
<Satorisanja> für die Festplatte, sound und wlan beim sony vio laptop
<Satorisanja> ich hatte mal gelesen das speziell für den sony was gebaut wurde, jedoch ist mir die Seite entfallen.
 * jokrebel kennt keinen all-in-one-treiber für bestimmte Geräte.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Was genau funktioniert denn nicht?
<Satorisanja> Bei der ubuntu installation zeigt er mir, dass Stomverbindung da ist, aber die Festplatte keinen platz hat... obwohl die neu ist.
<Satorisanja> Daraus schließe ich, das die Festplatte im Laptop nicht erkannt wird.
<Satorisanja> ins Bios komme ich bei dem Laptop auch nicht rein.
<jokrebel> wär die erste Festplatten/Rechner-Kombination die ich kennenlerne die spezielle Treiber bräuchte.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Da kann aber Ubuntu nix 'für ;-)
<Satorisanja> ich sag Dir mal die Seriennummer von dem DIngen
<jokrebel> was soll eine Seriennummer einer Festplatte helfen. Schau erst mal dass Du rausfindest wie Du ins Bios kommst, ob sie dort überhaupt erkannt wurde.
<Satorisanja> Das ist mir klar. ich dachte nur dass es vielleicht mit nem Formatierungstool vorbereitet werden müßte.
<Satorisanja> ok das mach ich dann. ich berichte später darüber.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Du kannst ja mal mit GParted schaun
<Satorisanja> Das ist eine gutew idee das probiere ich auch.
<Satorisanja> Danke bis später.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Gerne und viel Erfolg
<Satorisanja> Danke
<de_wwWolf> rein informativ kann ich sagen das die VM die Dateien wirklich neu erstellt und die alte Datei dabei überschreibt!
<reqq456> wenn ich ein programm in den hintergrund schicke mittlels &, komm ich dann irgendwann/irgendwie wieder an den output des progs ran?
<jokrebel> reqq456: Ich nutze da einfach tmux (alternativ screen). In Verbindung mit byobu einfach nur zu empfehlen.
<reqq456> geht um nen server
<reqq456> output bekomm ich ja an sich, aber wenn ich die ssh verbindung dann schliesse und neu raufgehe bekomme ich den output nicht mehr
<reqq456> auch wenn das prog neuen output generiert
<mgolisch> ja verwende tmux oder screen
<jokrebel> reqq456: Wenn Du das in tmux oder screen nutzt ist ein "detach" und späteres "wieder verbinden dorthin" gar kein Problem mehr.
<reqq456> ok
<phillip> reqq456: wenn du & oder strg +z nutzt kannst du mit fg wieder an das Programm
<mgolisch> ja aber nicht nach schliessen der verbindung
<phillip> dann brauchst du kein tmux
<mgolisch> das programm ist dann vermutlich eh tot
<mgolisch> wenn es nicht von der job kontrolle der shell getrennt wird bevor diese beendet wird
<reqq456> prog laeuft noch
<reqq456> sagt ps aux
<mgolisch> dann muss es ein daemon oder so sein , normale sollte das nicht so sein
<mgolisch> -e
<ratpack> hoi leute
<ratpack> koennte mir jemand bitte helfen bei einem verbindungsproblem mit dem wlan ins internet
<jokrebel> klar - welches ubuntu? welches Problem?
<ratpack> habe nen xubuntu 14.04
<ratpack> habe vorhin ausversehen einen befehl in der bash ausgefuehrt, sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome, und jetzt komme ich nicht mehr uebers wlan ins netz. habe zwar verbindung ins wlan aber nicht weiter
<verdooft> Welchen Befehl hast du eingegeben?
<verdooft> aso
<verdooft> ups, verpennt
<verdooft> Gute Nacht.
<ratpack> re und sorry fuer den ploetzlichen discon
<ratpack> und aufeinmal funktioniert alles wieder  arf
<jokrebel> reboot tut manchmal gut ;-)
<ratpack> hatte ich davor schon 4x gemacht. jetzt zu langsam gewesen den laptop wieder an strom anzuschliessen ... und nach diesem reboot alles wieder beim alten ... hab fast 2 h std versucht den fehler zu finden ;/
<jokrebel> ratpack: Vielleicht heist ein Standard-Admin-Spruch genau deshalb so kompliziert "have you turned it off and back on again?" und nicht einfach "did you try rebooting?"
<ratpack> habe den lappi ausgesschalten und 5-10 minuten gewartet jedesmal
<jokrebel> ookk
<jokrebel> vielleicht wurde durch den haten Absturz eine Dateisystemfehlerkorrektur provuziert (fsck) die den eigentlich Fehler dann auch behoben hat *vermut*
<jokrebel> *harten
<ratpack> aehm ja ;) zumin freuts mich das es so geklappt hat. auch wen man ich dann ratlos bin wieso es wieder geht 
<ub_umstieg> Guten Tag Dateimanager WAs ist die umkehrfunktion zu STRG+L also den pfad als liste oder Block
<sash_> Hö?
<ub_umstieg> Um aus dem Dateimanager schnell den pfad in ein terminal zu Bekommen benutze ich STRG+L dann MMB klappt prima
<ub_umstieg> nur ist dann der Dateimanager als  Absolute pfadangabe  und ich kann nicht mehr eins vor und zurück mit den Blöcken
<sash_> Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Sorry.
<ub_umstieg> sash_:  hast du nautilus am start ?
<ub_umstieg> unity Dateibrowser 
<sash_> ub_umstieg: Jo, unter Gnome3. Ist derselbe.
<ub_umstieg> wenn du ihn aufnachst sind oben die orte Verzeichnisse als Blöcke einzeln 
<sash_> Jo
<ub_umstieg> bei druck auf STRG+L gibt das ganze als pfadangabe
<sash_> Jo
<ub_umstieg> und wir bekomm ich wieder blöcke ohne das ich alles schliese und von vorne anfange
<sash_> Um zurückzukommen, Escape drücken.
<sash_> Zur Not nochmal mit Strg+L in die Zeile und dann Escape
<ub_umstieg> Klappt Danke ich such mich schon wund und dabei isees das windoof ESC
<sash_> ub_umstieg: Escape brauchts nicht nur bei Windows ;)
<ratpack> @jokrebel: kann ich dich ma was anderes fragen ?
<sash_> ratpack: Du kannst alle fragen, wenns um Ubuntu-Support geht ;)
<ratpack> danke :)
<ratpack> geht aber auch eher um conky
<sash_> ratpack: Frag einfach, wenns ein Ubuntu-System ist, ist das schon okay, solange es nicht allzu spezifisch wird.
<sash_> Also, kann halt sein, dass es so speziell ist, dass #conky eine bessere Anlaufstelle ist.
<sash_> Aber wir werden sehen.
<ratpack> geht darum: kann man als normal user information in conky einbinden die man nur als root bekommt?
<sash_> ratpack: Über Umwege sicherlich.
<ratpack> ok, also nix einfaches :/ .. danke fuer die hilfe
<ubudesk> moin
<sash_> ratpack: Entweder über die sudoers-File bestimmte Kommandos ohne Passwort erlauben (bspw. hddtemp oder sowas), oder Anwendungen im Daemon-Mode laufen lassen und dann den auslesen oder die Daten bspw. per Cron in Dateien/Datenbanken schreiben lassen, an die du rankommst.
<ratpack> geht ansich nur um die wlan signal staerke
<ratpack> die kann ich als normaler user nich bekommen, als root bekomme ich se angezeigt...
<ubudesk> bekomme von meiner ati grafikkarte den treibe rnicht installiert
<ubudesk> http://snag.gy/0yimC.jpg
<sash_> ubudesk: Und was steht in der entsprechenden Datei?
<ubudesk> handelt sich um ubuntu 14.04 lts 64bit - gpu: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750 / R7 250E]
<Lothenon> rat|afk: bitte verzichte auf away-nicks, danke
<reqq456> jemand nen plan wie man unter "drecks ubuntu" postgresql server version 9.4 installieren kann?
<reqq456> will jsonb als datentyp nutzen
<reqq456> psql (9.4.4, server 9.3.9)
<sash_> reqq456: Nanana.
<koegs> sorry, kenne "drecks ubuntu" nicht
<ubudesk> sash_: moment
<sash_> reqq456: Guck, ob es ein PPA gibt, ansonsten manuell installieren. Wird aber beides hier nicht supported.
<ubudesk> sash_: http://pastebin.com/P1vH5HLM
<kubine> ubudesk: Title: NOTE: If your system has logged the missing packages required for installation, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> in 15.04 ist 9.4 vorhanden
<sash_> ubudesk: Package debhelper is missing from the system. Install it using the command apt-get install debhelper.
<koegs> offizielle doku lesen war wohl auch zu schwer http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<reqq456> gibt es, da hab ich ja die client version her, http://paste2.org/ChAGA46C, weiss nur nicht wie ich den server update, joar hab trusty, deswegen ja dieser boesartige ausdruck oben :)
<kubine> koegs: Title: PostgreSQL: Linux downloads (Ubuntu) (at www.postgresql.org)
<Lothenon> ubudesk: im terminal sudo apt-get install debhelper
<ubudesk> k
<reqq456> hab 9.4 installt
<reqq456> aber er hat so wie es aussieht nur den client genommen
<reqq456> http://paste2.org/tpwMhPdv
<kubine> reqq456: Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste tpwMhPdv (at paste2.org)
<ubudesk> Lothenon & sash_ danke schon mal im moment sieht es so aus: http://snag.gy/DebVW.jpg
<ubik> Hallo, kennt jemand eine gute WLAN Karte, die unter Ubuntu _gut_ läuft?
<sash_> ubik: Meiner Erfahrung nach alles von intel.
<ubik> Kannst du mir eine spezielle empfehlen?
<ubik> Am besten eine PCI karte
<ubik> Die, die ich gekauft habe, bricht die Verbindung nach einer halben Stunde ab.
<ubik> Muss dann immer neu verbinden, das nervt.
<sash_> ubik: Nee, keine Ahnung. Bin Laptop-User seit quasi immer.
<ubik> Ah, schade.
<Lothenon> hrmpf, wollte gerade schreiben, dass es von intel auch pci-versionen gibt, aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue, sind das alle pcie-versionen und bei geizhals sind die in der verkehrten kategorie eingestellt :/
<ubudesk> re
<ubik> da schon wieder abgeschmiert
<ubik> test
<ubik> :D
<rat|afk> so ich muss dann ma wieder weiter arbeiten... danke fuer die hilfe bis bald wieder ;) bye bye
<ubudesk> sash_:  kannste nochmal drüber schauen ich glaube irgendwie gehts nicht http://pastebin.com/bn0Ct2Wc
<kubine> ubudesk: Title: sudo ./amd-catalyst-omega-15.5-linux-run-installers.run Created directory fglr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubudesk> das setup läuft durch aber nach dem neu start steht immernoch Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAPE VERDE
<sash_> ubudesk: Puh …
<sash_> ubudesk: Da steht irgendwas davon, dass du einen nvidia-Treiber schon installiert hast.
<sash_> Oder irgendwas von nvidia.
<ubudesk> stimmt moment
<sash_> Wieso tust du sowas bewusst?
<sash_> ubudesk: Darüberhinaus kenne ich mich mit Grafikkartenkram nicht mehr aus. Integrierte von Intel tut alles was ich brauche ;)
<ubudesk> okay im moment Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<ubudesk>  fglrx-amdcccle : Hängt ab von: fglrx soll aber nicht installiert werden
<ubudesk> boah 
<ubudesk> immer ärger mit amd/ati
<TingelTangelTom> N'abend zusammen
<ubudesk> moin
<ubudesk> sash_: em was soll das? loki_setup: Failed to unmount device /dev/sr0 mounted on /media/ubudesk/CDROM
<sash_> ubudesk: Noch nie gesehen.
<ubudesk> okay trotzdem danke
<Lothenon> ubu: im terminal sudo apt-get purge nvidia-libopencl1-304
<Lothenon> bzw. erstmal den ganzen krams von nvidia deinstallieren
<ubu> Lothenon: hat er schon selber bereinigt
<Lothenon> kk
<ubu> hatte nvidia current und den 304 + amdcccle komplett gelöscht im software center also selbstständig
<ubu> danke trotzdem
<ubu> hab nochmal installiert nun gehts
<ubu> danke nochmal jungs
<Dere> Weiß jemand, wie man bei der FRITZ!Box SSL-Verschlüsselung beim Aufruf des Webinterface aktiviert?
<sash_> ubik: Ah, super
<sash_> Dere: Kein Ubuntu-Theme, steht irgendwo in den Einstellungen, zur Not Expertenansicht aktivieren.
<k0tze> Guten Abend zusammen, habe gerade mein altes Iphone 3G im Schrank gefunden. Wollte daraufhin gerne meine alten Bilder sichern. Allerdings ist das Iphone leider deaktiviert, und Ubuntu kann es daher nicht einbinden. Jemand ne Idee wie ich zumindest an die Bilder rankommen könnte?
<mgolisch> deaktiviert?
<k0tze> jaaa ich weiß leider den Code der Sicherheitssperre nicht mehr... habe immer eine Chance einen einzugeben und danach wird es deaktiviert
<k0tze> ohne windows und itunes komme ich da wohl nicht weiter oder?
<ppq> unwahrscheinlich
<k0tze> das dachte ich mir schon.. dann werd ich mal vmware installieren
<mgolisch> sync mit itunes geht nicht mehr?
<mgolisch> das wuerd ich versuchen
<k0tze> weiß nicht, habe kein windows installiert
<mgolisch> mit itunes ein backup machen, dann phone in dfu mode und mit itunes die firmware neu aufspielen dann backup zurueck spielen
<mgolisch> aber ka ob das wirklich geht
<_moep_> o.O(dfü)
<k0tze> also habe eben gelesen mit 10.04 soll man wohl ohne probleme drauf zu greifen können, glaub versuch das zuerst mal. danach folge ich deinem tipp, besten dank mgolisch
<mgolisch> bzw glaub recoverymode ist das was man braucht
<mgolisch> kann man aber nachlesen
<k0tze> ja klar, das habe ich auch schon gefunden. dachte nur evtl gibt es eine möglichkeit das ganze ohne itunes zu erledigen
<Tsukoro> guten Abend 
<Tsukoro> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge
<Tsukoro> Andernfalls muss bis Ubuntu 13.04 die Datei /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf in das Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/conf.d/ verlinkt und die Konfiguration neu eingelesen werden [2]:
<Tsukoro> hänge dort wenn ich diesen befehl ausführen möchte kommt ln --help
<Tsukoro> habs danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-28
<dreamon> Würde mir gerne alle Inhalte einer Datei anzeigen lassen die zwischen  < Inhalt > stehen anzeigen lassen. Geht das in der batch?
<stevieh1> moin
<napterk> hi wie kann die Benachrichtigungsfunktion von Gnome beim Einlegen von einer Medien CD unterbunden werden? Hab schon die Benachrichtigungfunktion allgemein in den Systemeinstellungen deaktiviert
<jokrebel> kommt da nicht eine Abfrage wo man auch "nichts unternehmen" auswählen kann? Und noch neun Haken setzen für "Auswahl merken"
<napterk> direkt bei der Benachrichtigung oder in den Einstellungen? Muss das gleich noch mal checken; CD Laufwerk ist gerade belegt
<jokrebel> also in unity popt da eineBenachrichtigung auf inder man das direkt festlegenkann.Keine Ahnung obdas Gnome auch hat.
 * jokrebel sollte mal die Leertaste ölen.
<Gameln> Gameln
<jokrebel> "Immer diese Aktion ausführen" heißt die Zeile wo man dann einen Haken setzen kann. @ napterk ...aber frag mich dann blos hinterher nicht, wie man das wieder rückgängig gemacht bekommt ;-)
<stevieh1> jokrebel: und dafür haste jetzt eineinahlb stunden probiert? Oller Prokrastinierer :-)
<jokrebel> stevieh1: Mir kam es halt grade jetzt erst unter die Finger. Vorhin war ich noch mit dem Smartphone unterwegs.
<stevieh1> :-)
<jokrebel> stevieh1: Und nachdem ich nicht weis, wenn ich dann doch mal eine andere Auswahl will, wie ich es rückgängig machen würde, hab ich den Haken noch niemals gesetzt ;-)
<nagetier> schiss hat er :)
<tomtheboss> hi
<andy__> guten abend
<andy__> habe eben einen prozess "bash" bemerkt, welcher 100% der cpu gezogen hat und danach voreilig gekillt, dieser entsprach zu keinem gerade göffnetem virtuellen terimal
<andy__> wie sollte ich das nächste mal am besten vorgehen?
<jokrebel> andy__: Äh wie meinen? Du hast einen Bash-Prozess entdeckt, ihn nicht zuordnen können und dann voreilig gekillt?
<jokrebel> rausfinden warum dieser Prozess läuft vielleicht?
<andy__> ja genau, womit herausfinden?
<jokrebel> ps pstree
<andy__> ah ok, danke 
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-27
<BlackMage> mnass_: p7zip installiert?
<mnass_> ja - teste gerade mit der komandozeile - ist aber immer noch sehr lahm - also über 7z x
<mnass_> der Prozess läuft nur mit um die 2% CPU
<mnass_> Aber die HD rattert
<mnass_> Kann das sein dass die HD da das Problem ist?
<BlackMage> mnass_: deinstallier mal p7zip und installier p7zip-full
<BlackMage> und eventuell noch p7zip-rar
<mnass_> full war schon instaliert
<BlackMage> und p7zip-rar ?
<mnass_> das nicht - ich muss aber dazu sagen dass er schon was macht - nur sehr sehr langsam
<mnass_> wenn ich abbreche habe ich schon einen teil des files
<BlackMage> hmm
<mnass_> und jetzt mit rar installiert ändert sich auch nichts
<BlackMage> welche Version hast du?
<mnass_> 16.04
<BlackMage> mnass_: wie ist die HD eingebunden?
<mnass_> auf /mnt/ eigehängt - was meinst du genau?
<BlackMage> mnass_: ich kann das Verhalten nur auf einem 7z das sich auf einem über cifs eingehängtem Ordner befindet nachbilden
<mnass_> nee - cifs ist nicht im Spiel
<mnass_> Wart mal - ich muss mal wegen was neu starten
<mnass> ha, jetzt gehts
<BlackMage> mnass: woran lag es?
<mnass> Did you tried to turn it off and on again
<mnass> keine Ahnung - aber nach dem Neustart macht es das
<mnass> Ich hab aber auch noch einen Treiber aktiviert - für die Intel CPU
<mnass> keine Ahnung ob das nen Einfluss hatte
<BlackMage> mnass: welchen Treiber hast du aktiviert?
<mnass> Unter Software "probietäre Treiber" war da eine Firmware für Intel - die war deaktiviert und da stand Gerät nicht benutzten - ich hab keine Ahnung - aber ich denke da gehts eher um die Grafik sachen vom I5
<mnass> glaub nicht dass das damit zu tun hatte
<mnass> "Processor Microcode firmware for intel CPUs von intel-microcode
<mnass> "
<mnass> Ich teste jetzt nicht wie das aussieht wenn ich das wieder zurück stelle
<mnass> mir wurscht
<mnass> läuft
<mnass> http://askubuntu.com/questions/613579/unknown-additional-driver-processor-microcode-firmware-for-intel-cpus-for-intel
<Matze202> Für alle die es interessiert, bei der Umstellung von SNA auf UXA in meinem Fall der letzten Woche musste als Driver "intel" statt "i915" eingefügt werden. Dann wurde das UXA auch vom XServer übernommen.
<mnass> MOin - was gibts denn dazu zu sagen? http://axebase.net/blog/2016/03/02/xenial-libjpeg-turbo-progs-vs-libjpeg-progs/
<Wishmaster2> Hallo. Ich kann leider openjdk-9-jdk nicht installieren, Fehler: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17958281/
<k1l> du hast da ein ppa was probleme macht.
<Fuchs> Wishmaster2: bekanntes Problem, unschoener workaround: http://askubuntu.com/questions/769467/can-not-install-openjdk-9-jdk-because-it-tries-to-overwrite-file-aready-includ
<k1l> "apt-cache policy openjdk-9-jdk-headless" in einen pastebin bitte
<Fuchs> aber an sich sollte man so etwas melden und beheben lassen
<k1l> ahnee, das ist ja die ubuntu version.
<Wishmaster2> Fuchs: Dankeschön :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<k1l> Wishmaster2: lass danach aber mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" laufen. du hast da noch mehr pakete, die nicht auf dem aktuellen stand sind.
<Fuchs> weil bei dem Workaround ist es halt so: wenn Du das eine Paket entfernst / aktualisierst, dann fehlt dem anderen ggf. ploetzlich eine Datei 
<rob> hi leute
<Guest33356> kann mir jemand helfen zu  linux und windows parallel auf dem system installieren
<k1l> der ubuntu installer bietet an, von sich aus ubuntu neben windows zu installieren
<Guest33356> kann ubuntu als hauptsystem benutzt werden?
<k1l> klar
<Guest33356> hast du eine anleitung wie ich da vorgehe?
<Wishmaster2> Fuchs: Okay, ich bin vorgegangen wie in dem Artikel beschrieben, wie kann ich überprüfen ob es funktioniert hat?
<Guest33356> ich habe erstmal einen usb mit der neuen ubuntu 16.04 lts
<k1l> Guest33356: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/
<Fuchs> Wishmaster2: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-cache policy NameDesJavaPakets
<Fuchs> wenn zweiteres meint, dass es installiert ist: alles okay
<Fuchs> Wishmaster2: oder java -version
<Fuchs> Randbemerkung: einige Programme haben mit dem 9er noch Probleme
<Fuchs> (namentlich z.B. JMeter)
<Wishmaster2> Fuchs: Danke, hat funktioniert
<Fuchs> perfekt
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Wishmaster2> Ich brauche es auch um selbst was zu entwickeln
<Wishmaster2> openjdk version "9-internal"
<Fuchs> okay
<Wishmaster2> Man sollte eigentlich meinen dass java soweit abwärtskompatibel ist
<Fuchs> sollte
<Fuchs> bedenke: 9.* ist noch nicht released
<Wishmaster2> Fuchs: Eclipse will damit irgendwie nicht starten: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17958820/
<Fuchs> Eclipse unterstuetzt bis und mit Neon afaik eh nur die 8er, 
<Fuchs> Du kannst aber fuer Dein Projekt, welches 9 haben muss (warum auch immer) ein anderes JDK definieren
<Fuchs> mach das so
<Fuchs> dann verwendet Eclipse das 9er zum Kompilieren und Ausfuehren des Projekts, laeuft selber aber mit dem 8er
<Wishmaster2> Hm, und eine neuere Eclipse-Version als Neon, wäre das eine Alternative?
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> was Du vorhast ist Bloedsinn, lass das 8er als System-VM und gib in Eclipse den Projekten, die explizit die 9er brauchen, halt die 9er 
<Wishmaster2> Warum nicht?
<Fuchs> Weil 0 Vorteile und tonnenweise Nachteile, siehe oben
<Wishmaster2> hm, wie installiere ich 8er und 9er parallel?
<Fuchs> ist schon
<Fuchs> Du kannst die mit sudo update-alternatives --config java     setzen
<Wishmaster2> Warum startet eclipse dann nicht?
<Fuchs> anschliessend sollte es starten
<Fuchs> also wenn Du die 8er setzt
<Wishmaster2> "sudo update-alternatives --config java" und wie stelle ich da die 8er ein?
<Fuchs> wird sie in der Liste angezeigt? Wenn ja: diese Nummer eingeben
<Fuchs> wenn nein: noch installieren
<Fuchs> mit sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk
<Fuchs> dann noch mal, dann sollte es in der Liste sein, und dann gibst Du das entsprechende Nuemmerchen ein
<Wishmaster2> Danek nochmals, hat funktioniert
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Wishmaster2> Fuchs: Irgendwie kann ich in eclipse unter "Compiler compliance level" nur max. 1.7 auswählen
<Wishmaster2> Bräuchte aber 1.8
<Fuchs> Moment
<Fuchs> marketplace.eclipse.org/content/java-9-support-beta-neon   den hier brauchst Du noch
<Fuchs> (kannst Du direkt aus eclipse heraus installieren) 
<Wishmaster2> Hm, ich bin auf Eclipse  3.8.1, wie bekomme ich neon? Aus den offiziellen Ububut-Quellen anscheiend nicht
<Fuchs> Nein, die Ubuntu Quellen willst Du fuer Eclipse eh nicht nutzen
<Fuchs> hol Dir die offizielle Variante von eclipse.org
<Wishmaster2> https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/eclipse-packages/ "Try the Eclipse Installer"?
<Guest33356> ich sehe dass mein pc einen SDXC karteslot hat
<Guest33356> weiss jemand ob ich auf einer SD Karte windows installieren kann?
<Guest33356> so dass ich ubuntu als hauptsystem nutze und windows über die SD Karte
<k1l> Guest33356: das musst du in ##windows fragen
<Guest33356> ich möchte ubuntu als hauptsystem nutzen
<Guest33356> benötige aber leider windows für ein paar programme
<k1l> ob das windows OS auf sdkarte läuft fragst du aber am besten die windows jungs. es gibt aber auch wine und virtualisierung wie virtualbox
<Wishmaster2> Guest33356: Die saubere Lösung wäre es, deine Festplatte in zwei Partitionen zu unterteilen
<Guest33356> habe wine bereits ausprobiert, das funktioniert leider nicht 
<Guest33356> ist es nicht besser zwei festplatten zu benutzen?
<k1l> nein. das kann man machen wie man will
<Guest33356> kann ich das ubuntu zuerst draufspielen?
<Guest33356> finde nur info darüber dass windows als hauptsystem verwendet wird
<k1l> dann musst du nur den ubuntu bootloader wieder installieren nachdem du das windows installiert hast. 
<Guest33356> also zuerst ganz normal ubuntu installieren?
<Guest33356> und anschließend ganz normal windows installieren?
<Guest33356> wie ist die reihenfolge
<k1l> die sache ist: das windows darauf scheißt, ob andere OS installiert sind und einfach nur ihren bootloader installieren, der aber nichts anderes ausser windows startet. deswegen musst du danach wieder den ubuntu bootloader (grub) installieren von einem usb.
<k1l> deswegen hat es sich eingebürgert erst windows zu installieren und danach dann ubuntu.
<Guest33356> ist es einfacher zuerst windows zu installieren?
<k1l> hab ich doch gerade geschrieben. du kannst es installieren wie du willst. aber zuerst windows, dann ubuntu, ist der normale und einfachere weg.
<Guest33356> ok
<Guest33356> wenn ich mit windows starte bei der instalation
<Guest33356> muss ich hier etwas bedenken mit den partitionen?
<k1l> du kannst dein partitions schema erst machen und dann die OS in die jeweiligen partitionen installiere. beachte, dass man nur 4 primäre partitionen haben kann.
<Guest33356> wie mache ich das vor der instalation des OS?
<Guest33356> auf dem pc ist nichts drauf
<k1l> boote den ubuntu usb und starte das partitionsprogramm
<Guest33356> den usb mit ubuntu einstecken und dann kann ich es machen?
<k1l> am besten bootest du erstmal den ubuntu usb und machst dich etwas vertraut damit
<Wishmaster2> Fuchs: Wie genau installiere ich eclipse Neon?
<Fuchs> entpacken, installer starten
<Wishmaster2> Der Installer schlägt fehl
<Wishmaster2> In welches Verzeichnis soll ich es installieren?
<thomasfuston> Wishmaster2: der installer selbst würde in /home/USERNAME/java-mars/eclipse installieren 
<Wishmaster2> Ja, ist es sinnvoll, anwendungen dort zu installieren?
<thomasfuston> Ich sehe nichts schlimmes daran Software wie Eclipse im Home Verzeichnis unterzubringen.
<Wishmaster2> Naja, ich weiß ja nicht wo Linux die speichert,aber software finde ich dort sonst keine...
<Wishmaster2> Hallelujah!
<Wishmaster2> Compiler compliance level: 1.8
<Wishmaster2> Schade, dass die offiziellen Ubuntu-Quellen dies nicht anbieten
<Fuchs> Eclipse gibt es bei keiner gescheiten Distribution gescheit aus den Quellen
<Fuchs> das ist auch verstaendlich, ich kenne deren buildsytem, es ist die Hoelle
<Fuchs> deswegen empfiehlt das ubuntuusers wiki auch die offizielle Version 
<Wishmaster2> Hm, schade. Was ist an deren build-system so kompliziert?
<Fuchs> alles
<Fuchs> schau Dir das gentoo ebuild an, wenn Dir langweilig ist
<Fuchs> die haben ganz komische Versionen von SWT und anderen Bibliotheken, es ist die Hoelle 
<Wishmaster2> :D
<Wishmaster2> Na,  vielen Dank an alle :)
<Wishmaster2> Nun funktionieren auch die Tooltips zu den Dokumentationen
<Fuchs> keine ürsache 
<Fuchs> das duerfte dann wegen GTK3 sein, das haette man flicken koennen, KDE? 
<Fuchs> (ich frage, weil Du das falls KDE trotzdem noch flicken willst, unabhaengig von Eclipse) 
<Wishmaster2> KDE?
<Wishmaster2> Was hat KDE damit zu tun?
<Fuchs> gut, dann beantwortest Du meine Frage halt nicht
<Fuchs> ist nun das dritte mal, ergo ist nun fuer mich schluss mit Support fuer Dich 
<Wishmaster2> Nein, ich nutze kein KDE, falls das die Frage war
<Wishmaster2> Hatte die Frage nicht verstanden, sorry
<User123> Ahoi! Ich habe leider vergessen, dass mit dem Update von 15.10 auf 16.04 die Radeon-Unterstützung wegfällt...nun kann ich fast keine bewegten Bilder in Chromium angucken...gibt es da schon eine Lösung?
<leszek> User123: welchen Treiber nutzt du denn ? Weil hier läuft radeon also der freie treiber ohne probleme auf einer r5 gpu
<User123> Wo sehe ich das? Ich habe eine R9 380 und unter zusätzliche Treiber gibt es keine Informationen
<User123> Manche Gifs gehen im Browser, andere nicht. Youtube geht nur in Vivaldi aber nicht in Chromium...ich hab nicht wirklich eine Idee wo ich da anfangen könnte bei der Problemlösung :/
<eTeddy_> hi
<eTeddy_> womit kann ich komfortabel (gui) in mehrere Dateien mehrzeilige Texte suchen und löschen bzw. ersetzen?
<mariohaner_> jedit?
<mariohaner_> da gibts ne option "suche in geöffneten dateien"
<eTeddy_> mariohaner_: danke - brachte leider nur mäßigen erfolg
<eTeddy_> gibts ne möglichkeit meld mitzuteilen, es soll sämtliche dateien als iso8859-1 erkennen
<eTeddy_> habe hier ein paar quelltextdateien die mit %%% beginnen und meld interpretiert dies als mandarine :-)
<eTeddy_> bzw. als UTF-8
<eTeddy_> Madarinezeichen sind nur viel vertreten
<Lengsdorfer> hallo, ich habe hier ein 'instabiles' nettop mit xubuntu16.04. Von Zeit zu Zeit (alle ~2h) crasht irgendein Programm und es werden crash reports nach /var/crash geschrieben. Memtest86 habe ich ohne Fehler laufen lassen. Gibt es irgendwo freundliche Menschen, die aus diesen crash reports erkennen, was da schief läuft?
<apollo13> hiho, ist schon mal jemand über so nen segfault in noveau gestolpert und hat ne lösung dafür gefunden? https://dpaste.de/hQtm/raw (14.04 LTS)
<apollo13> ich probier jetzt mal den LTS enablement stack kernel aus wily
<k1l> kannst auch mal den xenial stack probieren. der ist schon in den repos und wird ja mit 14.04.5 standard auf dem iso
<apollo13> ah, davon stand im wiki noch nix und ich verwende eigentlich kein ubuntu mehr ;) mal probieren
<apollo13> ich fürchte eh dass das alles nix hilft
<apollo13> klingt ja eher nach mesa als nach kernel :/
<apollo13> mal schaun, vlt gibts dafür ja auch LTS pakete
<apollo13> oh wow, das heißt ich kann also mesa und xserver aus xenial installieren und dann hoffen
<apollo13> okay, aber von mesa gibts noch kein xenial, weißt du wann die kommen k1l ?
<k1l> hmm
<k1l> hast recht. bisher ist nur der kernel selber erhältlich
<k1l> aber wily ausprobieren kann man mal um zu gucken obs schon besser ist
<apollo13> ja da bin ich dabei, halte mich jetzt an https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> 4.2er kernel, xorg 1.17.2 und mesa 11.
<strohalm> uralt
<apollo13> ja die nummern helfen mir nix weil ich ja weder weiß wo noch ob es gefixt wurde
<apollo13> strohalm: *le sigh*
<apollo13> strohalm: ich fahr hier noch 2.x, also komm mir nit mit alt
<apollo13> k1l: das system bootet zumindest wieder, jetzt ist geduld gefragt, da der segfault scheinbar zufällig auftritt -- danke erstmal
<apollo13> und segfault, zeit für nvidia treiber :(
<nagetier> Moin, hatte gerade nvidia-340 unter 16.04 installiert, lspci zeigt mit als geladene Module nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia an, das kenne ich so nicht. Ist das ok, lassen oder nvidiafb und nouveau entfernen?
<nagetier> mir*
<k1l> nach einem reboot?
<k1l> gibts denn probleme?
<nagetier> nö
<nagetier> alles gut
<nagetier> k1l: und ja, nach einem reboot
<k1l> normalerweise blacklistet der treiber da selber, wenn es ihn stört
<nagetier> glaub ich lösche die beiden
<nagetier> Muss dabei sagen, es sind zwei Karten von nvidia verbaut, denke aber daran sollte es nicht liegen. Der 340 ist für die Älteste kompatibel.
<Yoshimo> ich hab beim Start von Spielen in Wine libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found als Fehler, bisher find ich nur die Empfehlung den Nvidia Treiber neu zu installieren. Hab ich schon versucht, hilft aber irgendwie nicht. Hat jemand nen alternativen Vorschlag?
<nagetier> Wenn in nvidia-settings Einstellung vorgenommen werden, man diese mit "Save to X Configuration File" speichern möchte, muss dann eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf erstellt werden, diese werden nicht passend in xorg.conf.d geschrieben?
<nagetier> Okay, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d/ gelesen und verstanden..
<Tabbi> Hallo,
<apollo13> k1l: jay, nvidia treiber läuft stabil bis jetzt
<Tabbi> ich möchte mir einen Flachbettscanner mit Einzug kaufen, welcher dann auch unter Ubuntu funktioniert. Wie finde ich da einen? Ich hab das SANE Verzeichnis schon mit den aktuellen Scannern verglichen, wurde aber nicht fündig. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?
<stevieh> Tabbi: ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit den Mufu Teilen von Brother. Andere mögen HP...
<Tabbi> stevieh, ich hab schon ein paar von HP in der Auswahl, jedoch erscheinen die nicht in der SANE Liste. Oder ist das da egal? Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, dass ich aufpassen soll, dass der Scanner von SANE unterstützt wird.
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht, wie da der Prozess ist, was bei SANE wann erscheint. Kann sein, dass die SANE Treiber von HP oder Brother halt propietär sind, aber das heisst nicht, dass sie nicht gehen. Schau dir halt konkret den Treiber von dem an, den du im auge hast. Kannst ja sogar mal laden und schauen, ob alles geht
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-28
<plpower> Guten Morgen kann man DD stoppen 
<plpower> will ein clone test machen USB->USB
<plpower> speed und portcanal test
<intux> hi
<intux> habe mal ne frage
<intux> ist evolution inzwischen deutsch auf 16.04 verfügbar?
<DaVu> intux: welches Ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<intux> hmmmmm, debian
<DaVu> debian != ubuntu
<intux> bin von ubuntu gnome auf debian
<intux> deswegen
<DaVu> Dann frag mal debian
<intux> ug läuft noch bei meiner frau
<intux> sind aber momentan im urlaub
<DaVu> Ab Ubuntu 11.10 ist Thunderbird das neue Standard E-Mail-Programm unter Ubuntu und löst damit Evolution ab.
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution/
<intux> ich weiß
<intux> es ist eine spezielle frage zu ubuntu gnome
<DaVu> wenn du Fragen zu einem anderem Betriebssystem als Ubuntu hast, solltest du den entsprechenden Channel aufsuchen
<intux> ok
<stevieh> naja, Reste von Evo sind ... leider ... immer noch in Ubuntu zu finden.
<DaVu> stevieh: kann ich nicht beurteilen ;)...das obige ist nur ein Zitat aus dem entsprechenden Wiki 
<stevieh> ich glaub auch, dass das nicht ganz stimmt, die haben dazwischen nochmal ne Volte gemacht. ich weiss gar nicht, was aktuell in einer Neuinstallation von 15.10 oder 16.04 der standard mailclient ist.
<intux> thunderbird
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige eine zweite squid Instanz. dazu hab ich nur diese "Anleitung" gefunden https://xrotwang.wordpress.com/2008/12/03/running-multiple-squid-instances-on-ubuntu/ Die ist aber schon von 2008. Ist das immer noch aktuell?
<Lembert> bzw kann ich die verwenden damit das funktioniert?
<stevieh> I see. Aber oben rechts der Kalender im Gnome / Unity wird trotzdem von evolution gefüllt.
<LetoThe2nd> Lembert: mein bauchgefühl sagt, lieber in nen docker oder lxc packen.
<J-BBB> Lembert, lade dir die .tar.gz runter und lass Squid auf einen anderen Port laufen. Wo soll das Problem sein?!
<intux> kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, da ich damals nicht mit unity mitgezogen bin.
<intux> erst ubuntu+gnome, dann ubuntu-remix und später ubtuntu gnome.
<intux> leider bekommen die das aber in version 16.04 mit den übersetzungen nicht sauber hin.
<intux> schade
<tuor> Hi, das funktioniert bei mir unter Ubuntu 16.04 nicht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screenlets/#Installation
<tuor> "E: Unable to locate package screenlets"
<tuor> Übersehe ich etwas?
<leszek> tuor: die gibt es schlichtweg nicht mehr
<stevieh> ich denk auch, das ist einfach tot
<tuor> ah ok.
<tuor> Bei gDesklets solls ja nicht viel besser aussehen.
<stevieh> wenn ich meinen Desktop so sehe, weiss ich auch warum
<tuor> stevieh, was meinst du?
<stevieh> da ist nie irgendein platz, damit ich den Desktop sehe.
<stevieh> auch mein conky wird schon länger nicht mehr gepflegt.
<tuor> Ah ok. Ich dachte sowas wie wetter und Notizen (anstatt immer auf papier) wuerden gut auf den desktop passen. Oder ein Overlay was ich einfach holen kann. Also Dinge wie Notizen, Kalender, Wetter einfach erreichen und keine eigenes Fenster, welches bei alt+tab bzw. ctrl+alt+tab gelistet wird.
<NTQ> Wenn ich auf meinem Laptop einen Befehl im Terminal eingebe, der noch nicht installiert ist, dann bekomme ich immer die Pakete vorgeschlagen, über die man ihn installieren kann. Bei Ubuntu Server scheint das nicht zu sein. Wie kann man diese doch praktischen Vorschläge aktivieren?
<Matze202> Hi, ich bin mal wieder mit meinem XServer - Monitor Problem da. Fazit ist jetzt, dass ich von SNA auf UXA umstellen konnte. Das Mausproblem ist auch behoben. Jetzt ist nur noch das Problem, das der XServer nach dem Monitor aus- und wieder einschalten nicht mehr funktioniert und der Monitor "Kein HDMI-Signal" anzeigt.
<Matze202> Mir wurde EDID vorgeschlagen, weshalb ich nun das read-edid Paket installiert habe und dieses zeigt mir folgendes an. --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18017302/
<Matze202> Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir Tips geben, wie ich mit dem edid umgehen muss, weil so richtige Tutorials habe ich leider dazu nicht gefunden, die mir weiterhelfen würden.
<Matze202> NTQ, bedienst du den nur über den Terminal oder hast du ne grafische Benutzeroberfläche?
<NTQ> Terminal
<Matze202> NTQ, damit kenn ich mich leider noch nicht aus, sonst hätte ich dir die Synaptic-Paketverwaltung vorgeschlagen, aber das funktioniert glaub ich nicht direkt übers terminal.
<NTQ> Matze202: Achso, du bist neu bei Ubuntu? Ich bin schon seit 10 Jahren bei Ubuntu ^^
<Matze202> NTQ, jupp, leider, da war mein vorschlag ja nix neues für dich ;)
<koegs> NTQ: das paket heisst sinnigerweise "command-not-found" :)
<stevieh> NTQ: command-not-found heisst das glaub ich
<stevieh> ach fuck. 20 sek zu spät.
<NTQ> :D
<NTQ> Merci ihr beiden
<derDicke> test
<Matze202> weiß jemand, welches Paket ich installieren muss, um vcgencmd und tvservice benutzen kann? Ich habe folgende Seite gefunden ( https://pi-buch.info/hdmi-ausgang-unkompliziert-ein-und-ausschalten/ ) wo erklärt ist, wie man den HDMI-Ausgang wieder anschalten kann, was ich gern mal testen möchte. Nur ist leider der Befehl bei mir nicht verfügbar.
<stevieh> na, das wird was pi spezifisches sein
<Matze202> stevieh, danke dir, heißt das nur "pi"????
<stevieh> was hast du denn vor? den TV vom Rechner aus zu schalten?
<Matze202> stevieh, nein, mein Problem ist, dass der Monitor beim manuellen Ausschalten scheinbar den HDMI-Ausgang ausschaltet und beim Monitor einschalten, springt der HDMI scheinbar nicht wieder mit an. Deswegen habe ich vor, den HDMI-Ausgang manuell wieder anzuschalten.
<stevieh> ah.
<stevieh> was ist es denn für ne Grafikkarte?
<Matze202> gute frage, wie bekam ich das nochmal angezeigt?
<stevieh> lspci
<Matze202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18019576/
<stevieh> ist das ein Server?
<Matze202> nöö, der rechner an dem ich normal arbeiten möchte
<Matze202> hab zwar nen apache2 installiert
<stevieh> mit nem xeon?
<Matze202> mmhh, ich hab den nicht zusammen gebaut, nur günstig gekauft, weil zu silvester mein alter den geist aufgegeben hatte
<Matze202> keine ahnung ob xeon gut oder schlecht ist
<stevieh> xeon ist gut, aber ich vermute, die Grafik ist dumm wie schnitzel. Musste aber mal recherchieren, kann auch sein, dass ich das misst erzähle
<Matze202> mmhhh, ich würde gern mind. den ersten der 2 Befehle testen, fand aber noch nix, wo der Befehl drin steckt
<jazzinimal> moin :)
<buerohengst> das ist eine Intel® HD Graphics P3000
<Matze202> hi  ;)
<buerohengst> und so schlecht ist die nicht
<Matze202> danke, freut mich zu wissen ;)
<Matze202> gibt es irgendeine datenbank, wo man nach dem befehl suchen kann um das paket ausfindig zu machen?
<koegs> Matze202: packages.ubuntu.com
<Matze202> koegs, danke dir, aber mit den Suchbegriffen "vcgencmd" und "tvservice" finde ich da auch nix.
<Lembert> Ich hab versucht docker zu installieren und squid darüber aufzusetzen. Ich bin da nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen https://github.com/Telkonet/docker-squid35. Das kompilieren ging ohne Fehler. Aber das anschließende docker run führt zu einem Fehler http://pastebin.com/a79gYwFj Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<nagetier> Matze202: man könnte folgendes versuchen: Mach dir mal eine Konsole auf, bereite dort '/usr/bin/xset dpms force off' vor, schalte den TFT ab, wieder an.. dann kam ja kein Signal, wenn ich nicht irre, und drücke dann Enter, um den Befehl auszuführen. Wenn das nicht klappt, teste das mal mit '/usr/bin/xset dpms force on'. Sollte sich bei einem der beiden etwas regen, kann man weiter gucken, und zB ein Tastenkürzel darauf legen
<Matze202> danke dir, werde  ich gleich mal testen
<Lembert> LetoThe2nd: kennst du dich da evtl aus?
<nagetier> Matze202: afair dürfte es eher 'on' als 'off' sein
<Matze202> nagetier, achja dir noch hi und es funktioniert ;)
<nagetier> Matze202: was denn?
<nagetier> mit dem UXA Gedönse?
<Matze202> nagetier, /usr/bin/xset dpms force off
<LetoThe2nd> Lembert: nicht soviel dass ich das was beitragen könnte.
<nagetier> Matze202: der wird dann wieder reaktiviert?
<Matze202> nagetier, jupp
<nagetier> nett
<LetoThe2nd> Lembert: gefühlt würde ich sagen - find raus ob der repo name stimmt, und ob docker selbst üebrhaupt richtig funktioniert
<Lembert> ok
<nagetier> Matze202: also musst du da jetzt nicht mehr so krumm X neustarten?
<Matze202> nagetier, hoffe ich mal, mit dem monitor ausschalten hab ichs noch nicht getestet, aber mach ich sofort
<Matze202> nagetier, das wegen dem UXA lag am i915 dort sollte intel rein
<nagetier> Matze202: ja, du musst ja das Verhalten nachstellen
<nagetier> Matze202: ist aber wieder i915 ;)
<Matze202> ich meinte in der datei 20-intel.conf
<nagetier> egal, andere Baustelle
<Matze202> nagetier, wo wir das UXA eingestellt hatten
<nagetier> jup
<Matze202> so jetzt teste ich das mit dem an und aus
<nagetier> scheint ja super zu klappen ;)
<Matze202> nagetier, leider doch nicht
<nagetier> Matze202: du kannst aber bestätigen das die Befehle ausgeführt wurden?
<nagetier> also das Terminal war aktiv, bevor du den TFT abgeschaltet hattest?
<Matze202> Wenn ich im Virtuellen Terminal die Kommandozeile von der ausführe, kommt folgendes: /usr/bin/xset unable to open display ""
<Matze202> nagetier, also ich hatte abgeschalten und angeschalten, kein hdmi gehabt, zum virtuellen gewechselt, dort eingeloggt und die commandozeile eingegeben
<nagetier> Matze202: das ist nicht was ich schrieb :)
<Matze202> ahhh jetzt schnall ich es gerade
<nagetier> Matze202: aber gut dass du das nochmal auflöstest
<Matze202> mom
<nagetier> Matze202: du musste den Befehl blind absetzen
<Matze202> nagetier, leider kein erfolg
<Matze202> nagetier, hab beides blind versucht
<nagetier> Matze202: die Befehle kamen jetzt in ein "virtuelles" Terminal innerhalb von X?
<Matze202> neee, vom virtuellen kann ich ja nicht drauf zugreifen
<Matze202> nagetier, das kam aus dem richtigen terminal
<nagetier> Matze202: ich war da undeutlich.. du musst die Befehle, wenn das klappen soll, in zB xfce4-terminal schreiben, mit dem Enter warten, den TFT abschalten, wieder an, dann Enter drücken, um den Befehl auszuführen
<Matze202> also ich habe im xfce den terminal gestartet, (denke das ist der xfce-terminal) und dann habe ich mir beide bereits eingeben (on und off)
<Matze202> aber da fällt mir gerade ein, das ich mich glaub ich mit den eingaben verzählt habe
<nagetier> geht ja bei jedem Versuch immer nur mit einem
<Matze202> wenn ich die eingegeben hatte und denn mit den cursortasten der tastatur die durch klicke müsste es doch funktionieren oder? nur hab ich mich glaub ich verzählt
<nagetier> Matze202: und gehe mal bitte für die Versuche aus den anderen Kanälen raus, sonst schlägt gleich der Wachhund an
<Matze202> statt 3 fürs vorletzte hatte ich nur 2 nach oben geklickt und das war das on
<nagetier> ok, das sollte klappen, ja
<Matze202> ich glaub ich hau mir erstmal noch nen anderen desktop drauf oder kann man xfce auch auf strc alt f8 starten, wenn es auf f7 schon läuft? das ich nicht ständig aus dem chat raus muss
<tuor> Hi, ich verwende zur Zeit Nautilus auf Ubuntu 16.04. Ich habe plugins fuer git, "open in terminal", "open as administrator" installiert. Ich bin aber nur teils zu frieden. Das Git plugin friert hin und wieder ein und die beiden anderen kann ich nur auswählen wenn das fenster nicht mit dateien ausgefüllt ist (was in der Listenansicht schnell geschieht). Kurz, ich suche einen anderen Dateimanager, welcher
<tuor> git integriert hat, und Funktionen wie "open as admin", "open in terminal" hat oder per plugin ergänzt werden können.
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: http://rabbitvcs.org/ behauptet das mit der integration drauf zu haben, aber meine persönliche erfahrung ist schlicht dass es keine benutzbare gui für git gibt.
<apollo13> gitg?
<LetoThe2nd> es git hie und da guis für teilbereiche, darunter eben auch gitg oder gitk - aber "die gui für git", nope. das beste ist wohl noch egit (eclipse plugin)
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, hmm ok. Also ich komm ja im Terminal zu recht mit git. Ich finde es einfach angenehmer mit graphischen Editoren zu arbeiten, wenn ich länger an etwas arbeite. Dazu kommt dann eben der Dateimanager und git.
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: die frage die du dir eher stellen solltest ist meiner meinung nach: "für welche features oder tätigkeiten mit git hätte ich gern eine gui"
<LetoThe2nd> und da drauf kann es ja dann durchaus antowrten geben
<tuor> commit, pull, push, log, diff
<apollo13> gitg?
<tuor> ich schau es mir mal an.
<apollo13> und sonst hat halbwegs jede IDE integration
<LetoThe2nd> ich möchte hinzufügen
<apollo13> oder giggle, giteye oder gitkraken
<LetoThe2nd> "für weitestgehend triviale fälle hat jede ide integration"
<apollo13> und nunja für commit gibts ja noch git gui
<tuor> Hmm ich habe reset vergessen, bzw checkout. Also einen früheren stand wieder in das working directory laden um es dann zu commiten.
<Tokolytika> tach :-)
<Tokolytika>  kann mir ma einer nen rat geben was die partitionierung (lvm) eines ubuntu-servers betrifft? ich dachte da an separate lv's für /, /home, /var, /var/log, /var/mail, /usr und /tmp macht das überhaupt sinn?
<Keksdose> Hallo ich habe Ubuntu 16.04 mit Fluxbox in Anwendung. Gibt es ein Konfigurationstool für  Fluxbox?
<Balu> Keksdose: Du hast https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fluxbox/ gelesen?
<Tokolytika> fluxconf?
<Keksdose> Ja aber der Artikel ist für ubuntu 12.04!?
<Keksdose> E: Paket fluxconf kann nicht gefunden werden.
<Balu> Dann hat wohl noch niemand einen Artikel zu fluxbox unter 16.04 geschrieben. Was die Konfiguration betrifft hat sich aber vermutlich nichts geändert. Da ist manuelle Konfiguration angesagt, wie in dem Artikel beschrieben.
<Balu> Fenstermanager mit geringem Speicherverbrauch haben meist kein graphisches Konfigurationstool. Das spart dann nämlich Speicherplatz.
<Keksdose> Danke balu für dein verständnis, ciao.
<Yoshimo> ich hab beim Start von Spielen in Wine libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found als Fehler, bisher find ich nur die Empfehlung den Nvidia Treiber neu zu installieren. Hab ich schon versucht, hilft aber irgendwie nicht. Hat jemand nen alternativen Vorschlag?
<A_QQ> Balu, bis du zeitlich verfügbar?
<A_QQ> kannst du mir eine Minute schenken?
<Balu> Erzähl, A_QQ
<A_QQ> meine Frage steht oben, siehst du sie?
<A_QQ> es geht mir um Anmelde-Masken
<A_QQ> bzw. Anmelde-Bilder
<Balu> Ich sehe nur die Frage nach der Zeitlichen Verfügbarkeit
<A_QQ> ah, ok
<A_QQ> also wo liegen sie, in welchem Verzeichnis?
<A_QQ> beim booten muss du dich anmelden
<A_QQ> um diese "masken" geht es mir
<Balu> A_QQ: welche Oberfläche benutzt Du? Unity, Gnome, Kde?
<jokrebel> hm?
<A_QQ> ich nutze ubu-mate
<jokrebel> A_QQ: Schilder doch mal Dein Problem mit Ubuntu komplett neu in ein paar Sätzen. 
<A_QQ> jokrebel, ich möchte wissen, in welchem verzeichnis sich die bilder/massken befinden, wo ich mein passwort zur anmeldung am system eingebe
<Balu> A_QQ: afaik benutzt Mate den Displaymanager GDM. Laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM/ kann der Hintergrund des Login-Bildschirms beim GDM nicht geändert werden.
<Balu> A_QQ: Du kannst das Hintergrundbild des Sperrbildschirms ändern, aber nicht des Loginbildschirms
<A_QQ> ah, wie schade
<A_QQ> das wuste ich nicht
<A_QQ> aber die Login-Bildschirme kann man verändern
<A_QQ> wie macht man das?
<Balu> A_QQ: inwiefern?
<Balu> Du kannst zwischen graphischem Login und Konsolen-Login wechseln. Den graphischen Login selbst aber kannst Du nicht ändern. Zumindestens nicht beim GDM.
<A_QQ> Danke
<A_QQ> verstanden
<Balu> Mit <Strg>+<Alt><F1-6> wechselt man in die Konsole, mit <Alt>+<F7> von der Konsole wieder zurück zum Graphik-Bildschirm.
<A_QQ> schon ausprobiert
<A_QQ> ich melde mich gleich
<Tabbi> Hallo, wie kann ich im Nautilus das Selektieren per Tastatur verändern? Im Moment wenn ich einen Buchstaben drücke, fängt er gleich mit der Suche durch die ganzen Verzeichnisse an, ich will aber nur auf die erste Datei mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben springen. Wie mach ich das?
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-29
<mnass_> moin, ich versuche gerade einen ftp für lokale benutzer einzurichten - hab mich für vsftp entschieden ... nach der conf habe ich den mit service vsftpd start gestartet - hoffe ich zumindest - ich bekomme ein connection refused -- und der Prozess schein im ps gar nicht zu laufen
<mnass_> es gibt aber auch keinerlei Fehlermeldung - die log datei von vsftp wurde auch nicht angelegt
<tuor> Moin, kann ich ein Ubuntu in einer VM installieren (z.B. Virtualbox oder qemu/kvm) und später als Grundlage für einen physikalischen Laptop verwenden? Die Idee ist, ein Ubuntu einzurichten, neue Dinge zu testen und wenn alles passt, es auf den Produktiven Laptop zu kopieren. Wenn dann der Benutzer den Laptop verkonfiguriert und der Aufwand zu gross wird um es wieder hinzubiegen, könnte ich die
<tuor> Benutzerdateien sichern, das Abbild drauf kopieren, Benutzerdaten wiederherstellen und den Benutzer wieder weiter machen lassen.
<tuor> Es sind nicht viel Benutzer und auch nur Firmenintern, daher ist eine Automatisierung mit z.B. Puppet zu viel Aufwand für den Ertrag.
<dadrc> Prinzipiell geht das, jo
<dadrc> Musst halt aufpassen mit UUIDs für die Partitionen und festen Netzwerkkartennamen
<Marcel_> Hi, ich nutze xrdp um mich auf meine ubuntu 16 maschine zu verbinden. Wie kann ich Audio lokal auf dieser Remote Maschine abspielen? Ich möchte es nicht streamen
<_moep_> ssh -> screen -> mplayer
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo, ich habe hier ein kurioses 'Problem': Ich habe einen uralt Rechner im Keller, atlon 3000, single core, msi board, 2GBram, den ich gestern spaßeshalber mit Ubuntu beglücken wollte. Zuerst mit Xubuntu 16.4. Obwohl eine Maus präsent war, zeigte sich kein Mauszeiger, allerdings funktionierte die Maus (ganz oben links lies sich das Menu aktivieren, aber ohne sichtbaren Pfeil). Derselbe Versuch mit Debian und LXDE zeigt dasgleic
<Lengsdorfer> he Ergebnis. Hat das schonmal jemand gesehen?
<stevieh> abgesehen davon, dass du mit 2GB nicht glücklich werden wirst, ausser du lässt wohl X weg: wahrscheinlich ein hwcursor problem im X. Mussu danach googlen und swcursor einschalten
<Lengsdorfer> ja, klar. War auch nur son Experiment aus Langeweile. thx, werde mal google befragen
<jokrebel> sooo schlecht ist jez 2GB RAM auch wieder nicht. Da mutz ich dann (je nach Grafikkarte) sogar Unity damit ;-)
<jokrebel> und es könnte auch einfach ein Grafiktreiberproblem (je nach Grafikkarte) sein
<Lengsdorfer> ich hab auch mal andere Grafikkarten ausprobiert. Was sich so über die Jahre sammelt:)
<Mone> Hallo zusammen, als Grundsystem nutze ich ubuntu mate. ich möchte das Grundsystem gerne behalten, da es keinerlei komplikationen gibt. Allerdings würde ich gerne eine spartanische öberfläche haben. Parallel nutze ich E17 und muss sagen, dass mir die geschwindigkeit und das Aussehen gefällt. Ist es möglich Ubuntu spartanischer aussehen zu lassen? weiß jemand was ich meine? ich weiß nicht wie ich konkret in google suchen soll
<LetoThe2nd> Mone: desktop environment comparison, oder window manager comparison
<LetoThe2nd> Mone: da finden sich dann sicher anhaltspunkte was mehr blingbling hat und was optisch einfacher ist.
<Mone> danke für den hinweis
<LetoThe2nd> Mone: wobei ja schon auch die frage ist ob du eher tatsächliche ne einfachere oberfläche willst, oder die gizmos schon alle da sein sollen und nur die grafische repräsentation einfacher sein soll
<mnass_> muss man irgendwas neu starten wenn man einen user zu einer Gruppe zugefügt hat? Versuchen einen User in die Gruppe eines Anderen zu packen damit der auf dessen Homeverzeichnis zugreifen kann
<mnass_> kann er aber trotzdem nicht
<sdx23> mnass_: groups enthält die schon? Sonst ggf. neu einloggen
<Fuchs> mnass_: Nutzer muss sich neu einloggen
<Fuchs> ein su - Nutzer   tut fuer diese spezifische Shell
<Fuchs> graphisch: komplett neu starten den Desktop
<mnass_> welcher - der zugefügte hoffe ich ...
<mnass_> ach ok
<Fuchs> ja
<mnass_> dann mal bis gleich
<mnass> jo thx
<nagetier> Hey, xubuntu 14.04.4, ein Benutzer, dem wollte ich das automatische Anmelden erlauben. Einstellungen/Benutzer und Gruppen, dort wurde Passwort abfragen deaktiviert, dennoch kommt von lightdm die Anmeldemaske, wo ich den vorausgewählten Benutzer ohne Passwort mit Enter in den Desktop bringe. Bisher bin ich https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM/ gefolgt, habe /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-autologin.conf mit Inhalt erstellt, auch wurde der Gast-Zugriff
<nagetier>  mit allow-guest=false deaktiviert. Bisher alles erfolglos. Wo kann ich noch ansetzen?
<nagetier> Ich hätte halt ganz gerne nach dem Booten den Desktop direkt vor mir, und nicht erst lightdm
<jokrebel> nagetier: hier das unterhalb von "Enabling AutoLogin from command line" klappte bei mir, wenn ich mich recht erinnere https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<jokrebel> nutze es inzwischen aber nicht mehr
<nagetier> jokrebel: ich guck mal, danke
<nagetier> jokrebel: ah, glaub ich muss den Abschnitt [SeatDefaults] einfügen, das wurde aus meinem Link nicht ganz klar
<nagetier> jokrebel: Jap, das war es.. 
<jokrebel> nagetier: Na prima
<user123> Guten Abend! Ich hab leider vergessen, dass nach dem Update auf 16.04 die Grafiktreiber für AMD/Radeon nicht mehr funktionieren. Was kann ich nun tun, um wieder eine vernünftige Grafikleistung zu bekommen?
<BlackMage> user123: was sagt dir ein fglrxinfo?
<BlackMage> beziehungsweise ein 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose fglrxinfo'
<user123> blackmage: Den Befehl kennt mein Terminal nicht? 
<user123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18129779/ hilft das weiter?
<k1l> fglrx gibts seit 16.04 nicht mehr. amd macht den nicht mehr
<k1l> wenn der amdgpu nutzt ist doch top
<user123> Leider sieht aber Steam nicht top aus und Videos in Chromium gehen auch nicht mehr :/
<BlackMage> user123: was sagt die Xorg.0.log ?
<user123> Selbst AisleRiot Solitaire sah vor dem Update besser aus ;)
<k1l> jo. das hat amd im großen stil verkackt. die machen den fglrx nicht mehr und dafür wollen sie jetzt den amdgpu im kernel supporten. der setzt auf dem radeon auf und soll die funktionen von fglrx früher liefern. aber das klappt wie mans bei amd gewohnt ist natürlich hinten und vorne nicht
<user123> BlackMage: Was genau soll im Log stehen? Ist ziemlich lang...
<user123> k1l: Gibt es da denn eine Alternative zum Abwarten bis ein Update kommt? (neue Grafikkarte kaufen ist keine Option)
<BlackMage> user123: irgendeine Fehlermeldung?
<k1l> user123: amd macht  den fglrx nicht mehr ab der xorg version, die seit 16.04 genutzt wird. du kannst da nur amd die ohren voll heulen
<BlackMage> ab 16.04 steht wohl nur noch amdgpu oder AMD GPU-PRO zur Verfügung
<user123> Kann keine Fehlermeldung entdecken ... Soweit war ich auch schon :/
<BlackMage> user123: kannst du trotzdem pasten?
<user123> BlackMage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18130724/
<BlackMage> user123: sry, kenn mich leider überhaupt nicht mit ATI/Radeon Treibern aus
<user123> BlackMage: Kein Problem. Danke trotzdem für den Versuch :)
<k1l> user123: sonst frag mal im forum.ubuntuusers.de nach. evtl hat sich da schon einer in den neuen AMD wust eingefuchst und kann was dazu sagen
<user123> Hab mal durchgeklickt, bisher haben einige damit Probleme, aber ne richtige Lösung taucht nicht auf...Ich denke ich guck mal, ob im Livesystem die gleichen Probleme auftauchen und sonst muss ich mir wohl mal wieder über Arch Gedanken machen...
<k1l> arch sollte auch die gleichen probleme haben
<k1l> denn es ist ja nicht ubuntu die das da verkackt haben. amd macht das halt generell nicht mehr ab der xorg version. und arch wird ja wohl nicht ältere sachen ausliefern als eine stable release distri wie ubuntu
<user123> Vielleicht reicht ja auch eine Neuinstallation....dass keine Videos in Chromium mehr gehen kann hoffentlich nur ein Updatefehler sein
<BlackMage> user123: geht denn noch was anderes nicht außer die Videos in Chromium?
<user123> Steam Spiele ohne große Grafikansprüche sind fehlerhaft dargestellt
<user123> Danke für eure Hilfe! Für heute bin ich raus :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-30
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe hier eine kleine squid Konfiguration mit der man mit Auth. auf Internet und einem localhost Service zugreifen kann. Ich möchte nun, dass das Internet darüber nicht mehr erreichbar ist, jedoch localhost (inkl Auth.) Wie stell ich das an?
<Lembert> http://pastebin.com/xweQHq48
<Lembert> Wenn ich die Zeile "http_access allow db-auth" entferne, hab ich das zwar gelöst, dass ich nur noch auf localhost komme und nicht mehr ins Internet, aber die Auth. ist damit ja auch weg. Wie klemme ich da noch ne Auth. dran?
<geser> Lembert: http_access allow db-auth to_localhost
<geser> das ist die AND Verknüpfung beider ACLs (siehe auch https://workaround.org/squid-acls/)
<Lembert> geser, danke, das wars :D
<Andy____> hallo zusammen
<Andy____> hab da mal ne Frage
<Andy____> ich hab nen Laptop, OS ist Win8.1, und jedesmal friert win8.1 ein in untersch. Abständen.
<koegs> Andy____: falscher Channel
<Andy____> und hier mit ubuntu ist gar nichts
<Andy____> kann das sein, daß die SSD kaputt ist ?
<k1l_> und du willst jetzt, dass ubuntu auch einfriert? :)
<Andy____> *g*, nein
<Andy____> weil ubuntu hab ich auf usb-stik
<koegs> memtest86+, fsck, kann man machen um zu sehen ob er was findet
<Andy____> ok, thx, ich probier mal
<Andy____> dann geh ich mal.... bye und danke
<koegs> gerne
<Andy____> hallo nochmal
<Andy____> hab eben fsck gemacht,... und er hat fehler gefunden
<Andy____> hab reparieren lassen.
<Andy____> ich hoffe es funzt jetzt. mache grade stresstest
<Andy____> ich danke euch nochmal
<Andy____> bye
<dampfszene> hallo zusammen, ich würde mir gern gnome auf mein ubuntu 14.04 installieren, bekomme allerdings immer einen fehler von sa-compile geworfen( hier die ausgabe: https://nopaste.me/view/b8d3de10) hat jemand evtl einen rat was zu tun ist?
<stevieh1> wer hat denn dieses sa-compile installiert?
<stevieh1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spamassassin/+bug/1313133
<stevieh1> schau dir mal das an, aber die eigentlich frage: brauchst du sa-compile und wenn ja, wofür? ;-)
<Lengsdorfer> guten tag. ich arbeite grad ein einem java programm, welches in entfernten samba shares rumfingern muss. Der StandardFileChooser bietet jedoch nur Einblick in die lokalen Verzeichnisse. Nun kann man über /run/user/1000/gvfs/* in die gemounteten Shares gucken. Ist sowas 'statthaft'? Also ist das ein 'erlaubter' Weg?
<stevieh1> solange es das gibt, würde ich sagen ja.
<sash_> Naja, das ist der Auto-Mount-Pfad von Nautilus. Vielleicht willst du das lieber explizit mounten.
<stevieh1> das wäre die Alternative.
<kante> hallo
<kante> bekks, hast du zeit für eine frage?
<DaVu> don't ask to ask....just ask ;)
<dampfszene> stevieh1: sry für die späte rückmeldung, hab sa-compile jetzt gepurged, und bekomme keinen fehler bei der GNOME installation, allerdings g"nome-desktop-environment ist schon die neueste Version." beim booten sehe ich aber zumindest keine auswahlmöglichkeit zwischen gnome oder unity . Muss ich wahrscheinlich noch an anderer Stelle einstellen!?
<stevieh> dampfszene: eigentlich sollte das so sein, dass du da das siehst, aber k.a. wo man das dazufügt.
<dampfszene> stevieh: na gut, schau ich die tage noch mal bei. Danke dir soweit!
<BlackMage> warum gibt es von Xenial Xerus einen Port für S390X?
<kante> hallo
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Bitte was?
<kante> jokrebel, zeit für eine frage?
<jokrebel> jo
<jokrebel> aber normalerweise; hier einfach losfragen - irgendwer ließt meist mit
<kante> wie bringt man linux auf einen desktop mit SSD und HD? die HD dauerhaft und /media oder /opt mounten? 
<kante> bei windows ist man es anders gewohnt
<ppq> kante, die kannst du im grunde mounten wo du willst
<kante> klar, wie arbeitet man üblicherweise?
<ppq> dafür gedacht wäre /mnt
<ppq> bzw /mnt/unterverzeichnis
<ppq> /media ist für die automatisch eingehängten sachen wie usb-sticks usw.
<kante> ah ok
<ppq> die fstab ist dir sicher schon bekannt, oder?
<kante> und für linux auf ssd muss man den langen artikel auf ubuntuusers.de lesen?
<ppq> nein, da muss man eigentlich nichts beachten. einfach auf der ssd installieren
<ppq> genau so wie auf einer festplatte
<kante> ich kenne linux und shell schon länger, bisher hatte ich linux immer nur mit einer festplatte
<kante> z.b. auf dem laptop
<bekks> Die Anzahl der Festplatten ist völlig egal, man mounted ja keine Festplatten sondern Dateisysteme.
<ppq> du wirst beim installieren ja gefragt, wo es hin installiert werden soll. einfach dort die ssd wählen und fertig
<kante> normalerweise sagt man, betriebssystem + programme auf ssd, daten auf hd
<kante> ist ein wenig die windows-sichtweise
<bekks> Wieso sagt man das normalerweise?
<ppq> kann man so machen, wieso nicht
<ppq> aber wenn deine ssd groß genug ist, pack einfach alles da drauf
<kante> mein ssd ist 128 gb groß, dazu 3 tb hd
<bekks> Man sollte sich entscheiden, ob man unmerklich schneller Programme starten möchte, oder schnell mit seinen Daten hantieren will.
<bekks> Ich würde alles, inkl. /home auf die SSD packen, und die 3TB unter /data mounten.
<kante> test
<bekks> Durchgefallen.
<kante> #/data gibt es gar nicht im /-Verzeichnis
<ppq> leg es einfach an
<kante> sorry, wenn die fragen blöd wirken, ich habe schon einigen leuten ubuntu auf den laptop gepackt, habe aber noch win7 auf dem desktop
<ppq> jeder fängt mal an, kein problem
<kante> BTW welchen desktop benutzt ihr?
<kante> ich bin ein gnome2-fan und mag ubuntu mit mate
<ppq> xfce
<kante> bekks, /data oder /mnt ist geschmackssache? oder könnte /mnt für etwas anderes wichtig sein?
<bekks> Im Prinzip ist das egal. 
<torcsa> xfce
<ppq> alles was mit pfaden zu tun hat ist letztendlich geschmackssache
<kante> bei xfce hat mich immer gestört, dass bei maximierten fenstern links und rechts neben dem dock der dekstop noch sichtbar ist
<sash_> kante: Du kannst dieses Dingsi-Panel da unten auch deaktivieren.
<ppq> dieses dock ist immer das erste, was ich wegschmeiße. jo
<kante> was bleibt dann vom xfce noch übrig? die leiste oben? ist ja fast wie bei mate
<ppq> bei mir ist sie unten, ist ja beliebig konfigurierbar
<kante> ich fand früher windowmaker und fvwm2 ganz nett
<kante> ppq, dann könntest du auch lxde nutzen
<ppq> klar, könnte ich
<ppq> xfce ist komfortabler
<kante> in wie fern komfortabler?
<Lengsdorfer> wichtig ist, dass man den swap nicht auf die ssd legt, weil diese bei bei schreibzugriffen schneller altert als die hd
<ppq> die einstellungs-GUI zb.
<bekks> More eyecandy.
<ppq> bei lxde flickenteppich oder gar nicht vorhanden
<bekks> Soviel kann man heutzutage gar nicht mehr swappen, dass das irgendeine Rolle spielen würde.
<kante> Lengsdorfer, das ist ein interessanter tipp
<sash_> Lengsdorfer: Oder einfach keinen Swap nutzt.
<Lengsdorfer> oder das
<bekks> Das ist ein Tip von vor 15 Jahren, als SSD kaum länger als damalige USB Sticks gehalten haben. Heutzutage ist das irrelevant.
<ppq> bekks++
<kante> was? kein swap? ok, bei 8 GB RAM könnte es klappen, aber zu linux gehört doch swap, oder?
<sash_> nö
<bekks> kante: Quatsch.
<kante> früher brauchte man 4 partitionen, /boot, /, swap und /home
<sash_> Auch Quatsch.
<Lengsdorfer> die ssds von heute altern immer noch deutlich schneller als hd
<bekks> kante: Willst du Hibernate nutzen oder nicht?
<ppq> swap ist nur dann nett, wenn man den RAM aus welchen gründen auch immer unterdimensioniert hat, gemessen an den eigenen anforderungen
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: nein
<bekks> Lengsdorfer: Das kann ich in meinem beruflichen Umfeld bisher nicht bestätigen. 
<Lengsdorfer> und swap macht, je was man wie macht, da schon ziemlich die party
<bekks> Lengsdorfer: Wir setzen SSD sogar voll produktiv als Cache ein, da ist Swap völlig egal gegen. Und wir hatten in den letzten 5 Jahren keinen einzigen SSD Ausfall. Festplattenausfälle? Dutzende.
<kante> meine SSD ist von 2012 und ich möchte kein suspend-to-disk nutzen. kann sie also swap aushalten?
<sash_> kante: Wenn du 8GB RAM hast auf jeden Fall.
<bekks> Klar, wieso sollte sie nicht?
<bekks> Du hast ja kei HPUX :D
<sash_> Also, es gibt nur edgecases, wo man mit so nem Setup noch Swap braucht.
<bekks> Oder den Wunsch nach Hibernate.
<sash_> Edgecase.
<kante> ich würde eh eine automatische ubuntu-installation machen, da wird die partitionierung vom installationsprogramm übernommen :-)
<bekks> kante: Das würde ich z.B. nicht tun.
<bekks> Weil wenig sinnvoll.
<kante> wieso wenig sinnvoll? für mein laptop war das IMHO ok
<bekks> Es macht keinen Sinn ein dutzende GB großes /home zu haben, um dort viele Daten zu speichern, wenn man ein 3TB /data hat.
<kante> ein paar wichtig daten würde ich im /home speichern. musik etc auf /data
<kante> +e
<bekks> Ja, dafür braucht man aber kein 80GB /home :)
<bekks> Aber irgendwie muss man die Platte ja auch voll kriegen :D
<kante> bekks, heutzutage kann man doch alles auf eine partition packen, oder? also /boot, / und /home zusammen auf einer
<kante> früher hieß es, die /home sollte auf einer separaten partition.
<bekks> kante: Das kann man seit Ewigkeiten.
<bekks> Auch das halte ich nict für sinnvoll.
<bekks>  /home sollte auch auf eine eigene Partition.
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Grund, der dagegen spricht.
<kante> hat man dadurch geschwindigkeitsvorteile?
<jokrebel> kante: Wenn Du 8 GB RAM hast und kein Suspend nutzen willst kannst Du auf swap auch verzichten
<kante> auf meinem laptop ist mein linux system 12 GB GROẞ
<kante> jokrebel, 2 GB für swap kann man lassen
<jokrebel> wenn man ne SSD "schonen" will und kein Seuspend-to-Disk braucht wär es wohl besser (zumindest auf der SSD) drauf zu verzichten.
<sash_> Und auch bloß nichts kompilieren, kopieren, konvertieren oder gar … ja … entpacken?
<kante> swap wäre für notfälle schon nützlich
<kante> wie sollte ich dann die SSD partitionieren?
<kante> vorschlag: 2 GB swap, 25 GB /, rest /home
<sash_> kante: Wenn du mal irgendwas mit Containern oder Stuff machen willst, der viel in /var macht, könnte das was knapp werden. Hab hier 50GB /, aber kommt eben n bisschen auf deine Platte an.
<kante> ich möchte auch mit virtualbox arbeiten, aber da werden die daten unter /home gespeichert. was meinst du mit containern oder stuff? das sagt mir nichts
<BlackMage> kante: http://www.tecchannel.de/a/container-vs-virtualisierung,3201845
<kante> <- liest den artikel von BlackMage 
<BlackMage> kante: aber wenn du nicht was das ist willst du sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht nutzen
<Tabbi> Hallo, ich habe hier viele Unterverzeichnisse ~/test/u1 bis u50  In diesen Unterverzeichnissen liegen Dateien. Diese möchte ich nun alle nach ~/test verschieben. Wie macht man sowas ohne ewiges Rumgeklicke?
<kante> BlackMage, vielleicht könnte es für mich auch nützlich sein, auch wenn ich es jetzt noch nicht kenne ;-)
<sash_> Tabbi: rsync oder cp nutzen. Wenn du nur die Dateien brauchst, in Kombination mit find.
<sash_> Oder *, je nach Komplexität
<kante> bekks, welche ist die beste distri für den desktop?
<sash_> kante: Quatschfrage, wird bekks dir keine Antwort drauf geben.
<sash_> Genau wie jeder andere hier. Musste selber entscheiden.
<kante> manche schwören auf arch, aber da braucht man viel vorwissen
<kante> ubuntu steht etwas in der kritik
<BlackMage> kante: warum?
<kante> auf heise.de stand mal, dass einige ubuntu-pakete veraltet sind und noch fehler enthalten
<Tabbi> sash_, danke
<kante> BlackMage, http://heise.de/-3181830
<jokrebel> kante: Nun kommen wir aber immer weiter in den Offtopicbereich hier
<Robert_Zenz> kante, meiner Meinung nach wertfrei der Artikel. Weil alles was von auszen erreichbar ist ist gewartet.
<Robert_Zenz> kante, damit bleibt nur noch das der Benutzer Software einbringt die die Luecken nutzt, und ab dem Zeitpunkt hat man ohnehin verloren.
<kante> wenn man etwas programmieren will, dann sollte jede distri ok sein
<BlackMage> Robert_Zenz: und was wäre das z.B. für Software die der Benutzer einbringt und die Luecken nutzt?
<Robert_Zenz> BlackMage, Software von irgendwelchen Seiten/Quellen oder die man per E-Mail bekommt.
<kante> wem sollte das verzeichnis /data gehören? root?
<jokrebel> kante: Bitte das nicht supportbezogene nach nebenan verlagern. Danke
<kante> nebenan bedeutet?
<kante> die frage zu /data bezog sich auf eine installation auf SSD und HD
<jokrebel> wo immer Du quatschen kannst/willst
<jokrebel> zB. in den Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<BlackMage> kante: standardmäßig existierst doch garkein /data
<jokrebel> und würde wohl auch ziemlich leer bleiben (außer man schieb selber was rein)
<BlackMage> jokrebel: zu s390x: es existiert ein linux-headers-4.7.0-999-generic_4.7.0-999.201606292202_s390x.deb und linux-image-4.7.0-999-generic_4.7.0-999.201606292202_s390x.deb in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ 
<MartyB4> Hi. Was kann ich machen wenn bei der Installation des Live-Systems auf der Platte beim Einrichten von grub die Fehlermeldung "Failed to get canonical path to /cow" kommt? Installation erfolgte mit lvm
<Lengsdorfer> uefi bios?
<MartyB4> uefi ist deaktiviert
<MartyB4> Habe mit meinem alten system gebootet und update-grub ausgeführt. Grub erkennt das neu installierte System nicht. Gibt es etwas besonderes beim lvm zu beachten?
<k1l_> ist das ne alte kiste?
<k1l_> du kannst aber nochmal die livecd booten und grub manuell installieren
<MartyB4> asrock 970 extreme4 mit amd fx-4300 cpu. Das Board hat UEFI was ich aber deaktiviert habe. Sehe keinen Vorteil von uefi
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-01
<r4f0_> eexit
<Dennis84> hi leute
<Dennis84> ich habe ein ubuntu 16.04 laufen in einer vmware vm
<Dennis84> meine uhrzeit springt dauernd sehr komisch und systemd meldet timechanges
<Dennis84> Jul  1 16:47:38 fileserver systemd[8227]: Time has been changed
<Dennis84> sieht so aus - was kann man da tun? hat jmd eine idee?
<nagetier> Dennis84: ntp in der vm deaktivieren oder anpassen
<nagetier> ntpd*
<nagetier> host und vm auf eine gemeinsame zeitzone einstellen
<nagetier> +bios
<nagetier> ich würde den ntpd innerhalb der vm eher deaktivieren, imho wird die zeit eh mit dem host abgeglichen
<Dennis84> nagetier: ntpd läuft nicht in der vm
<nagetier> Dennis84: und ntpdate fummelt da auch nicht zwischen?
<nagetier> zeitzonen sind alle identisch?
<nagetier> Dennis84: ich vermute systemd fragt da Dinge nicht identisch zum Host ab
<Frickelpit> timedatectl sollte das klären
<nagetier> es MUSS eines der Dinge sein
<Dennis84> ich denke timedatectl hat es gefixt
<Dennis84> im bios war eine falsche stunde angegeben
<Dennis84> vielen dank :)
<Dennis84> ah moment
<Dennis84> er nimmt anscheinend die hardware uhrzeit
<Dennis84> also die vm bios zeit
<Dennis84> kann man das irgendwie ausstllen?
<nagetier> bestimmt ;)
<musca> Dennis84:  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware/Tools/ --> Die Uhrzeit im Gastbetriebssystem wird mit der Uhrzeit auf dem Host synchronisiert.
<Matze202> Hi, wenn ich im xfce den Internetnavigator anklicke, geht nur ein kleines fenster mit der Meldung "Der vorgegebene Internetnavigator konnte nicht gestartet werden." und "Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler." auf, aber der Browser öffnet nicht. Ich habe mehrere Arbeitsflächen geöffnet und in einigen ist der Browser auch geöffnet, aber in einigen lässt er (chrome) sich nicht öffnen, auch wenn ich ihn direkt ohne "Internetnavigator" starte.
<Matze202> ich hoffe jemand hat ne Idee, woran es liegen kann.
<Matze202> Dazu habe ich den Mozilla noch installiert, bei denen wo ich den Chrome starten konnte, ging dies aber erst, nach dem ich den Chrome anklickte, der nicht sofort startete, dann den Mozilla anklickte und danach starteten beide
<nagetier> Matze202: neuen Tab aufmachen, den trennen und auf die Arbeitsfläche schieben ist nicht was du suchst?
<Loetmichel> hmm, "chrome" hörend: speichermangel?
<Matze202> nagetier, ja, das würde gehen, aber würde gern entweder den chrome wieder direkt öffnen können ohne dies über eine andere Arbeitsfläche zu machen oder den Mozilla dazu aufzumachen
<Matze202> Loetmichel, speichermangel schließe ich fast aus, es sei denn du spezifizierst bitte die art des Speichers, denn ram habe ich 16GB (mehr als ausreichend) und die partitionen sind noch ziemlich neu eingerichtet, also ausreichend da auch vorhanden
<Loetmichel> Matze202: war nur ein gedanke
<Loetmichel> weil der chrome gern mal viel braucht
<Loetmichel> bin schon still.
<Matze202> Loetmichel, war doch nicht böse gemeint ;) 
<Matze202> vom ram ist übrigens erst 6 von 16GB verbraucht
<BlackMage> woher kommen die Module in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules ?
<BlackMage> bzw. in /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_xorg_extra_modules
<Lengsdorfer> Ist das richtig, wenn OpenJDK Java 8 als vendor 'Oracle Corporation / 1.8.0_91' ausgibt? Ich dachte OpenJDK hätte eben nichts mit Oracle zu schaffen?
<fford> Lengsdorfer: das ist richtig
<Lengsdorfer> Muss ich das verstehen?
<fford> Lengsdorfer: nein, musst Du nicht
<Lengsdorfer> und wenn ich gerne würde?
<fford> Lengsdorfer: dann solltest Du das entsprechend ändern
<bekks> Es ist Unsinn dass das so ist.
<bekks> Welche Java Pakete hast du installiert?
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "java -version"?
<fford> ^^
<Lengsdorfer> java -version sagt OpenJDK
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin bitt :)
<bekks> *bitte
<Lengsdorfer> openjdk version "1.8.0_91"
<Lengsdorfer> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_91-8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1-b14)
<Lengsdorfer> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.91-b14, mixed mode)
<Lengsdorfer> pastebin bin ich zu faul zu
<Rochvellon> und deswegen dann den Chan zuspammen?
<bekks> Wenn du zu faul bist für einen Pastebin, bin ich zu faul zum Helfen.
<Lengsdorfer> nagut. wer mir nicht glaubt kann ja mal System.getProperty("java.vendor") befragen
<fford> Lengsdorfer: 2006 hat SUN Microsytems JAVA unter einer freien Lizenz geöffnet, da SUN Microsystems nicht mehr in der ursprünglichen Form existiert und Oracle die Lizenzen übernommen hat, steht dort als Vendor Oracle 
<Lengsdorfer> aha.thx
<pete_1> hi, ich habe hier leider schon länger ein problem, was ich nicht alleine zu lösen vermag. Mein System (xubuntu 16.04) startet seit des systemd-umstellung nicht ohne weiteres mit systemd. Mit upstart funktioniert alles, wenn ich erst ins recovery-menü starte und dann "resume" wähle geht es auch.
<pete_1> im log gibt es zwar Auffälligkeiten aber ich kann zumindest vermuten, dass die nicht damit zusammenhängen.
<pete_1> hat jemand Lust, sich davon mal was anzuschauen? Was kann ich euch zeigen?
<jokrebel> Lengsdorfer: Öhm? _DU_ willst etwas?
<jokrebel> Lengsdorfer: Zu faul sein für nen NoPaste ist da dann eher ... merkwürdig
<mrkramps> pete_1, das entsprechende log in einem pastebin wäre ein anfang
<pete_1> ja, bin schon dabei ;)
<pete_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18263974/
<pete_1> ich brauchte leider einen moment weil ich nach einen switch gesucht habe mir das mit journalctl ohne "less" auf der console ausgeben zu lassen
<pete_1> SIGINT ist wohl da weil ich den rechner mit CTRL-ALT-DEL neu gestartet habe
<k1l_> pete_1: was steht in der fstab? systemd ist da sehr penibel
<pete_1> fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18264926/
<pete_1> hmm zwei swaps klingen nicht gut
<mrkramps> stimmt die letzte UUID so?
<pete_1> ja, sollte laut wiki für NTFS auch richtig sein
<k1l_> cryptswap? ist das nen verschlüsseltes system?
<pete_1> home ist verschlüsselt, ja
<k1l_> was für nen video karten setup ist das?
<pete_1> meinst du die hardware?
<pete_1> eine nvidia geforce GTX 260 an PCIe
<pete_1> daran zwei monitore via DVI wenn das von interesse ist
<k1l_> Jul 01 21:39:25 Desktop systemd[1]: Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.
<pete_1> ja, das hab ich auch gefunden. ist leider mäßig aussagekräftig. ich vermute, es hängt mir irgendwas zusammen, was mal installiert war, es jetzt aber nicht mehr ist
<pete_1> user@Desktop:~$ systemctl restart systemd-modules-load.service 
<pete_1> Job for systemd-modules-load.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<k1l_> hast du das OS von einem anderen rechner umgezogen?
<pete_1> ausgabe von systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service http://paste.ubuntu.com/18265543/
<pete_1> ich habe zumindest das mainboard getauscht. allerdings müsste ich jetzt scharf nachdenken, gehe aber davon aus, dass das problem auch vorher bestand
<pete_1> der tausch war im letzten spätsommer. ich gehe davon aus, dass ich da schon 15.04 hatte
<k1l_> hast du nicht gesagt es geht erst seit 16.04 nicht mehr?
<pete_1> nein, seit systemd sagte ich
<pete_1> ich habe aktuell 16.04
<pete_1> bisher hab ich upstart benutzt
<mrkramps> so spontan, nvidia treiber einmal vollständig deinstallieren und neu installieren
<bekks> Ah, nvidia. Das hatte ich heute auch.
<pete_1> ich hab in der fstab die swappartition auskommentiert weil cryptswap das ja eigentlich mappt. ist das gefahrlos?
<k1l_> zeig mal die /etc/modules
<pete_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18265937/
<pete_1> ich deinstallier grade den nvidiatreiber
<pete_1> soll ich einmal ohne neustarten oder einfach neu installieren?
<mrkramps> im zweifelsfall, einmal neu starten
<k1l_> warte, nimm mal da das it87 raus
<pete_2> okay
<pete_1> was haste denn fürn programm=?
<pete_1> sry falsches fenste
<pete_1> hmm jetzt will er ne passphrase für cryptswap haben
<pete_1> ich hab mal nichts eingegeben
<pete_1> okay, startet :) (natürlich erst mal ohne grafiktreiber, aber geht)
<pete_1> hmm, das Problem besteht nach installation des nvidia-treibers wieder (recovery-> resume und boot upstart geht). das internet sagt, ich soll nomodeset als bootoption hinzufügen, aber im ubuntuwiki steht, dass sowas keine dauerhafte lösung sein sollte
<pete_1> hier der log vom boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18268332/
<mrkramps> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<pete_1> okay, und weshalb geht es dann mit dem umweg über das recovery-menü und mit upstart?
<pete_1> es ist ja weder eine lösung, ein mehr oder weniger eingestellten init-prozess zu verwenden, noch ständig über das recovery-menü zu starten ;)
<mrkramps> eh, mehr als die zeile konnte ich im log bislang nicht finden.
<mrkramps> systemd lädt das nvidia module laut log problemlos
<mrkramps> Jul 01 23:12:57 Desktop kernel: vhba: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<mrkramps> aber geladen wird das auch
<mrkramps> Jul 01 23:13:03 Desktop systemd-udevd[348]: Process '/lib/udev/hdparm' failed with exit code 5.
<k1l_> pete_1: ist "linux-generic" installiert?
<pete_1> ja
<k1l_> gabs beim installieren vom nvidia ein problem?
<k1l_> aber ja: einige karten brauchen nomodeset dauerhaft. versuch mal das einmalig im grub einzustellen (im grub e drücken und dann nomodeset dazuschreiben).
<pete_1> nein, ich hab nvidia-340 auf der virtuellen konsole installiert, da ich probleme mit dem generischen treiber hatte und die grafische oberfläche nicht sonderlich benutzbar war und x abgestürzt ist, allerdings vor start der installation
<pete_1> nun allerdings müsste ich die option dann ja auch eigentlich mit upstart brauchen?
<pete_1> wo schreibe ich dass denn günstigerweise hinzu? unter "setparams 'Ubuntu'"?
<pete_1> ne hinter linux /boot/vmlinut..... bootchart=disable oder?
<pete_1> ja, mit nomodeset geht es
<k1l_> dann packs in die grub defaults settings
<pete_1> das scheint aber eher nen hack zu sein, da ich die bootoption ja scheinbar mit upstart nicht brauche
<pete_1> virtuelle konsolen gibts jetzt auch nicht mehr ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-02
<Andreas--0102> Moin zusammen
<Andreas-0102> Guten morgen zusammen
<nagetier> Moin Andreas-0102 
<plpower> Frage kann ich das cd iso image von ubuntu auch auf eine dvd brennen das ist 796MB gross und ich habe  keine 800mb rohlinge
<Frickelpit> plpower: ja, alternativ ginge auch ein USB-Stick.
<plpower> Danke kann man dann von USB auch auf ein USB installieren 
<plpower> der Rechner hat keine Festplatte
<Lengsdorfer> meistens geht das, kommt auf den rechner an
<plpower> bin nicht so der technik freak r
<plpower> danke werde ich mal testen 
<Frickelpit> Du bräuchtest dann 2x USB aber ja, spricht nichts dagegen.
<plpower> Problem auf dem USB ist bereits Ubuntu drauf muss ich dne erst Fat 32 Formatieren
<plpower> Startmedienersteller erkennt ihn nicht 
<plpower> oder unmounten
<plpower> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Frickelpit> plpower: nimm dd dafür: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/#Live-USB-Stick-erstellen
<plpower> danke dacht ich mir schon 
<Lengsdorfer> kannst du den usb stick in gparted sehen?
<plpower> gleich  lauffähig installieren ginge das auch ODER ist davon abzuraten installation immer am pc der auch laufen soll 
<Frickelpit> Formuliere den Satz mal so um, dass er Sinn ergibt ;)
<plpower> alles klar geht ich machs wie angegeben von usb zu usb
<plpower> schönen tag noch 
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: ansonsten ist das sehr GPU abhängig
<Loetmichel_> nagetier: neomagic N2200
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: keine GUI dazu vorhanden?
<Loetmichel_> nagetier: neomagic NM2200
<Loetmichel_> hmm?
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: was willst du den einstellen?
<nagetier> +n
<Loetmichel_> na daß xorg nicht den Fbdev benutzt sondern den (installierten) neomagic treiber
<Loetmichel_> is eh schon langsam genug die kiste
<nagetier> Wenn es nur die Auflösung ist, ist dazu in LXDE ein Werkzeug vorhanden
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic ist installiert?
<Loetmichel_> ja, und die neueste variante
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d/ - bauste nur den Abschnitt mit dem Modul ein
<Loetmichel_> ah, da isses hingewandert
<Loetmichel_> danke
<Loetmichel_> mein linux-fu ist halt etwas outdated... suse 7.3 könnte ich noch mitreden:)
<Loetmichel_> hmm
<Loetmichel_> und wie muss ich das jetzt machen? da gibts ja kein "template" für den xserver
<Loetmichel_> nur für IO
<Loetmichel_> s/IO/input
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/ - Abschnitt "Device"
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: warum das passende Modul nicht automatisch verwendet wird ist allerdings noch fragwürdig
<nagetier> da hilft das log
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: man 4 neomagic
<Loetmichel_> hmmm
<Loetmichel_> > Xorg -configure ... ... ... "segfault (11)"
<Loetmichel_> wasn Da kaputt?
<Loetmichel_> mal in den logs wühlen
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: lass das mit dem Erstellen der xorg.conf
<Loetmichel_> nagetier: die manpage is fürn eimer
<Loetmichel_> da steht nix sinvolles drin
<Loetmichel_> laut log segfaulted er beim laden der DRIs 
<Loetmichel_> "**/DRI/* not found
<Loetmichel_> dann kommt der segfault
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: ersetze in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/ , Abschnitt "Device", BusID und Driver
<nagetier> und packe das numerisch an das Ende in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Loetmichel_> welches ende?
<Loetmichel_> das ist ja ein verzeichnis
<nagetier> ja, erstelle dort eine neue Datei
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: z.B. 60-device-noemagic.conf
<Loetmichel_> und da rein dann:
<Loetmichel_> Section "Device"
<Loetmichel_> ...
<nagetier> ein
<nagetier> nein
<Loetmichel_> EndSection
<Loetmichel_> oder wie?
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: doch, passt
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: lspci gibt dir die BusID
<Loetmichel_> <- bastelt, dauert etwas dank 500mhz p3 ;-)
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: habe den selben Chip in einem P2 300MHz :)
<Loetmichel_> nagetier: das is ein TP 600E mit einem neuen prozessormodul
<Loetmichel_> vorher war das auch ein 300mhz p32 :-)
<Loetmichel_> -3
<nagetier> joa, hier ist der etwas älter
<nagetier> ahso
<Loetmichel_> ... und sagenhaften 544MB ram
<Loetmichel_> ein wunder das lubuntu da überhaupt "rennt"
<Loetmichel_> hmmm
<Loetmichel_> er läd jetzt das neomagic module im xorg.log. und danach das fbdev module
<Loetmichel_> :-(
<Loetmichel_> -dev
<nagetier> Loetmichel_: zeige mal die log
<nagetier> wobei ich da auch nicht mehr sehen werde als du
<Loetmichel_> hab aufgegeben
<nagetier> krass
<Loetmichel_> müsste ich jetzt erst hochfahren und dann irgendwo hochladen
<Loetmichel_> keinen bock mehr
<Loetmichel_> irgendwann mal weitermachen
<nagetier> eh gleich fuba :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-03
<apriocot1> Ubuntu 15.10 startet nicht mehr. Hängt in einer Konsole mit: BusyBox v.1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) ... (initramfs)
<jokrebel> Hi, ich habe in 14.04 unity in den Tastaturkürzeln für STRG+ALT+ESC ein "xkill" hinterlegt. Da ich es nur selten benötigte, kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen, seit wann es nicht mehr geht. Ich weiß nur, dass es _sicher_ schon länger funktioniert hatte.
<jokrebel> gebe ich xkill bei alt+F2 ein klappt es.
<apriocot1>  Hat jemand einen Tip? für: Ubuntu 15.10 startet nicht mehr. Hängt in einer Konsole mit: BusyBox v.1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) ... (initramfs)
<dadrc> apriocot1, Live-USB/CD booten und mal grub überprüfen
<dadrc> muss nicht die Ursache sein, könnte aber helfen
<dadrc> jokrebel, und wenn du bei der tastenkombination mal was anderes hinterlegst, funktioniert das?
<apriocot1> habe ich schon gemacht, aber da komme ich auch nicht weiter
<dadrc> was passiert denn dann?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Oh! Tatsächlich, wenn ich strg+shift+x hinterlege kommt wieder das gewohnte Kreuz um ein Fenster abzuschießen. Hmmm - warum will mein (bereits jahrzehnte gewohntes, früher sogar standardmäßig schon mit xkill verknüpftes) STRG+ALT+ESC nicht mehr greifen?
<tokam> I had a proxy, who I do not trust configured in firefox and by accident opened a document from my ftp server with firefox. I used nautilus for ftp browsing. Are there chances, that my ftp password got transmitted into firefox and to the proxy owner?
<tokam> *Deutsche Antwort erwünscht :) 
<jokrebel> deutsche Fragestellung erwünscht ;-))
<tokam> Das war doch Deutsch.
<tokam> Die Begriffe sind alle eingedeutscht.
<jokrebel> wenn Du zu faul bist zu übersetzen kipp den Satz doch bitte in #ubuntu ... wobei - wo ist der Ubuntubezug? tokam
<sash_> tokam: Kommt drauf an. Hat Nautilus da was mit gvfs gemountet und Firefox hat einen lokal aussehenden Pfad geöffnet? Oder hat Firefox ftp://irgendwas geöffnet?
<sash_> jokrebel: Vielleicht anderweitig vorbelegt, dein Tastenkürzel?
<sash_> Aber wieso konfiguriert man sich überhaupt so nen Proxy?
<jokrebel> sash_: Wie find ich das raus? (von mir sicherlich nicht selbst so gewollt, da ich das ja jahrelang schon im Hinterkopf für xkill verwende)
<sash_> jokrebel: Keine Ahnung, nochmal setzen und gucken, ob eine Meldung kommt?
<jokrebel> jo, wär nen Versuch wert
<sash_> jokrebel: https://askubuntu.com/questions/489418/keyboard-shortcut-shift-ctrl-escape-does-not-work
<sash_> jokrebel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1350527
<tokam> sash_: gvfs denke ich
<sash_> tokam: Nicht denken, nachgucken.
<tokam> ja als ich es nochmal geöffnet habe war es mit gvfs
<jokrebel> sash_: Also auch wenn ich es jetzt von der neuen Kombination wieder zurückstelle auf STRG+ALT+ESC klappt es nicht. Auch über CCSM kann ich diese Funktionalität nicht wieder erreichen :-/
<sash_> Dann geht da nix über den Proxy. Weil du im Firefox ne "lokale" Datei geöffnet hast.
<tokam> gut so.
<tokam> danke
<jokrebel> hmmm - dann werd ich versuchen, mich an STRG+ALT+x zu gewöhnen (aber doof das...)
<xubuntu09d> Gibt es hier deutschsparchigen Xubuntu support?
<mrkramps> unter anderem
<xubuntu09d> Kennt jemand EasyPeasy? Und weiss ob man das Desktoptheme in x-Ubuntu integrieren kann?
<mrkramps> xubuntu09d, welches theme?
<ppq> xubuntu09d, das benutzt aber kein xfce, sondern gnome
<ppq> wieso ist dir das theme denn so wichtig?
<xubuntu09d> mkrams das theme und Desktopdisign von Easypeasy
<ppq> du kannst unter ubuntu auch gnome benutzen, du musst kein xfce nehmen
<xubuntu09d> Ok, danke, ciao
<mrkramps> xubuntu09d, http://panic-at-the-gastro.deviantart.com/art/Easy-Peasy-Linux-Default-Background-303176275
<ppq> xubuntu09d, guck mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/
<mrkramps> ach mann … 
<apriocot1> Frage: habe jetzt ein zerschossenes 15.10 - kann ich das retten oder 16.04 installieren und(!) installierte Programme/Konfigurationen beibehalten?
<mrkramps> apriocot1, Konfigurationen kannst du über ein live-system immer retten
<mrkramps> bzw. wenn ein getrenntes /home vorliegt bleiben die auch so erhalten
<mrkramps> installierte programm wird kniffeliger
<ppq> apriocot1, am komfortabelsten ist, ein image der wichtigen partition(en) anzulegen auf nem externen medium, frisch zu installieren und dir dann nur das aus dem (gemounteten) image rauszupicken, was du brauchst
<ppq> installierte programme kannst du dir natürlich als liste ausgeben lassen, aber es ist besser, von hand nur die programme zu installieren, die du brauchst, und nicht tonnenweise altlasten aus der paketliste der alten ubuntuversion
<apriocot1> ppq, eine Liste der installierten Proggis reicht mir schon
<ppq> apriocot1, wie gesagt, das werden >90% altlasten sein... https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/
<apriocot1> danke
<ppq> apt-mark showmanual
<ppq> das ist der wichtigste, würde ich sagen
<apriocot1> ok
<apriocot1> ppq, leider startet das System ja nicht mehr
<ppq> ja, das musst du dann per chmod machen vom live-system aus
<ppq> äh, chroot
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/
<mrkramps> oder das system eben wieder rudimentär lauffähig machen
<apriocot1> das ist eben der Punkt. Es ist ja alles noch vorhanden. Nur bootet das System nicht mehr, sondern hängt bei initramfs
<mrkramps> apriocot1, versucht einen älteren kernel zu booten?
<apriocot1> ja
<apriocot1> bootet wohl 4.4.0.35 obwohl 4.4.0.38 und 4.4.0.41 vorhanden sind
<mrkramps> das sind keine kernel aus 15.10
<apriocot1> auf jeden Fall steht es so als vmlinuz (.38) und vmlinuz.old (.41) als link in grub.cfg
<apriocot1> das wurde im letzten update so angeboten
<mrkramps> das sollten aber 4.2.0.xy sein
<apriocot1> moment...
<apriocot1> das ist ja die DVD  :-)     im Original steht 4.2.0.35
<mrkramps> ggf. reicht es schon GRUB mal neu zu installieren
<mrkramps> wo du eh im live-system bist, kann man das mal gut ausprobieren https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/
<apriocot1> ja probier ich mal
<apriocot1> ob der ganze Schlamassel auch was zu tun haben kann mit dem BIOS?  Legacy/UEFI  ??
<apriocot1> denn er hängt immer im initramfs
<apriocot1> ich habe auch eine Sicherungskopie mit 'dd' auf eine USB-Festplatte gemacht
<apriocot1> mrkramps, bin wieder drin. Aber die home Partition ist nicht gemountet
<apriocot1> wie kann ich die home-partition nachträglich als /Home mounten?
<apriocot1> ich habe jetzt einen alten kernel 3.19.0-49 gestartet
<apriocot1> ok, home ist auch gemounted
<apriocot1> könnte ich jetzt den angebotenen upgrade auf 16.04 machen?
<jokrebel> wenn Du eine Sicherungskopie ja hast sollte nichts dagegen sprechen
<bekks> Dagegen spricht, dass der Weg von 14.04 quf 16.04 noch nicht offiziell unterstützt wird.
<bekks> Ansonsten: klar, machen kann man sowas - auf eigene Gefahr.
<jokrebel> ich dacht es geht um ein 15.10?
<bekks> ah, ein 15.10 - nunja, da es zerschossen ist, hab ich da wenig Hoffnung :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-26
<juliy> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend :) hat hier jemand schon erfahrungen mit amdgpu pro für amd grafikkarten gemacht? versuche die performance meiner amd r7 370 ein wenig zu steigern im vergleich zu den os treibern
<luclass> moin gemeinde....kann mir (vollnoob) jemand helfen java zu installieren ?
<Lengsdorfer> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<luclass> wenn ich mit: sudo apt-get install openjdk-9-jre  durch bin habe ich dann java installiert ?
<Lengsdorfer> erstmal ja, wenn das ohne fehler durchläuft
<luclass> ja..keine fehlermeldung....
<Lengsdorfer> du hast allerdings nur die jre. was willst du denn machen?
<luclass> ich habe ein läppi welches für meinen 3d-drucker werkeln soll...ich versuche gerade die arduino-ide lauffähig zu bekommen
<Lengsdorfer> ahja. es kann sein, dass deine ubuntu installation auch schon java8 enthielt, was aber nicht schlimm sein sollte
<luclass> ich denke nicht weil die ordner die auf java zeigen nicht existierten... was ist den jre ??
<Lengsdorfer> java runtime environment. das ist sozusagen eine umgebung, mit der man java programme laufen lassen kann
<luclass> reicht doch oder ??
<Lengsdorfer> wenn man was entwickeln will wird man daneben noch das jdk benötigen
<luclass> nein...entwickeln will ich nicht... 
<Lengsdorfer> wenn du einfach nur java programme laufen lassen willst, reicht das
<luclass> ok gut zu hören...leider läuft die arduinoide immer noch nicht
<Lengsdorfer> mach mal 'java -version' in deinem terminal
<luclass> openjdk version 9-internal
<Lengsdorfer> wunderbar
<luclass> im moment starte ich über den launcher das arduino-logo taucht kurz auf (im launcher) und verschwindet nach ca-10-20 sek
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, da würde ich mal im -vermutlich englischsprachlichem- arduino channel oder forum fragen. 
<Lengsdorfer> du kannst mal in den eigenschaften des launchers die befehlszeile kopieren und dann in eienm terminal ausführen. das terminal wird etwas gesprächiger sein
<luclass> kannst du dir bitte mal paste.ubuntu.com/24955202    ansehen
<Lengsdorfer> ja. ich sag mal in Blaue hinaus, dass dein arduino dings lieber Java 8 hätte. ist aber nur so ne ahnung
<Lengsdorfer> der scheint den versionsstring zu parsen, der ab java 9 anders gestrickt ist
<luclass> gut...wie bekomme ich das java wieder runter ??
<Lengsdorfer> moment
<Lengsdorfer>  sudo apt-get remove openjdk-9-jre
<luclass> hat zwar gearbeitet und nachdem ich versucht habe sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre  sagt er es ist bereits die neuste version drauf und versionsabfrage sagt trotz deinstallation version 9 ..bin ratlos
<Lengsdorfer> was sagt java -version?
<luclass> version 9... das macht mich stutzig
<Lengsdorfer> mach mal   sudo apt-get purge openjdk-9-jre
<Lengsdorfer> und sicherheitshalber sudo apt update
<luclass> schau mal bitte   paste.ubuntu.com/24955248
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, das problem scheint nun zu sein, dass das ubuntu glaubt es hätte java9. 
<luclass> sehe ich auch als noob genauso....
<Lengsdorfer> probier mal   sudo apt-get install --reinstall openjdk-8-jre
<luclass> mist...es bleibt bei version 9
<Lengsdorfer> und    sudo apt-get remove --purge openjdk-9-jre
<luclass> ist nicht installiert wird also auch nicht entfernt...
<Lengsdorfer> mach mal   sudo update-alternatives --config java 
<luclass> wenn ich die auswahl bestätige, passiert scheinbar nichts, keine fehlermeldung und bei wiederaufruf sieht alles wie vorher aus
<Lengsdorfer> hmm. vorschlag: java 9 wieder drauf (sudo apt-get install openjdk-9-jre) und dann nochmal sudo update-alternatives --config java    ist aber jetzt nur esoterisch geraten:)
<luclass> meld mich nach ausführung
<DaVu> zeig mal zur Sicherheit: apt-cache policy openjdk-9-jre | pastebinit
<DaVu> falls pastebinit installiert ist, natürlich ;)
<DaVu> ansonsten: apt-cache policy openjdk-9-jre | nc termbin.com 9999
<luclass> aNTWORT http:termbin.com/0bal
<luclass> pastebin ist nicht installiert
<DaVu> ok, installiert ist es auf jeden Fall nicht mehr
<DaVu> pastebinit kannst du aber mal instalieren ;)
<DaVu> Das hilft hin und wieder
<DaVu> aber erstmal nicht relevant für dein Problem
<luclass> sudo apt-get pastebin ???
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu?
<DaVu> 16.04?
<luclass> ubuntu 16.04
<DaVu> sudo apt install pastebinit
<DaVu> geht aber auch mit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<luclass> done
<DaVu> ok, jetzt kannst du mit dem Anhang an einen Befehl: | pastebinit
<DaVu> die Ausgabe an einen Paste-service pushen
<DaVu> z. B.: echo "Hallo" | pastebinit
<DaVu> aber damit musst du dich jetzt nicht beschäftigen. Mach erstmal das, was Lengsdorfer gesagt hat
<luclass> er hat nach (wenn nur die nummer reicht) nach 24955342 geschrieben
<DaVu> nein, wenn dann braucht man immer den kompletten Link der in der Ausgabe steht: mit der Maus markieren, dann mit STRG+Shift+c kopieren und dann hier rein pasten...ist aber wie gesagt erstmal nicht wichtig ;)
<deem> luclass: kannst du mal ein "dpkg -l | egrep "jre|jdk|java" | pastebinit" ausführen?
<luclass> paste.ubuntu.com/24955372
<deem> luclass: deinstallier das mal --> openjdk-9-jre-headless
<luclass> wäre linux ein windows könnte ich das....absoluter anfänger...was muss davor eingesetzt werden ?
<deem> "sudo apt remove"
<deem> luclass: das kannst du dir dann später mal anschauen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen/ ;)
<le_bot> Title: Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<luclass> danke... hat er gemacht ... jetzt habe ich auch  "openjdk version 1.8.0_131" als versionsabfrage
<luclass> jetzt kann ich doch noch die java 8 installieren... oder ?
<luclass> deem.... naklar... aber mir fehlen grundlagen die ich nicht in 5 minuten erlesen kann....und fragen zu linux habe ich reichlich
<luclass> boaaah ehy... ich kann nun auf meinen arduino zugreifen....cool .... ich danke ausdrücklich lengsdorfer, davu und deem..... für die hilfestellung
<deem> luclass: lesen schadet trotzdem nicht
<luclass_> ich könnte hilfe bei einer Verständnissfrage gebrauchen...hat jemand ein paar sekunden ?
<luclass_> ich habe nach dieser anleitung > https://github.com/kliment/Printrun/blob/master/README.md  das Programm Pronterface bzw printrun istalliert
<le_bot> Title: Printrun/README.md at master · kliment/Printrun · GitHub (at github.com)
<luclass_> ich verstehe nicht wie ich das installierte programm starten kann da mir dieser Text nicht sinnig erscheint
<luclass_> hier die Textpassage Clone the repository  git clone https://github.com/kliment/Printrun.git  and you can start using Printrun from the Printrun directory created by the git clone command.
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - kliment/Printrun: Pronterface, Pronsole, and Printcore - Pure Python 3d printing host software (at github.com)
<Frickelpit> luclass_: wechsel in das erstellte Verzeichnis
<Frickelpit> git clone klont das komplette Repository in ein Verzeichnis. Wenn du kein Ziel angibst, dann trägt es den Namen des Repos
<luclass_> ja welches ist es denn ?? das ist mein problem... bin vollanfänger auf linux
<Frickelpit> ls -l zeigt es dir
<Frickelpit> dort absetzen, wo du das git clone gemacht hast
<luclass_> dann habe ich das programm in einen ordner geschrieben der bereits ein programm enthält kann ich die dateien funktionsfähig verschieben ??
<luclass_> cd
<Frickelpit> luclass_: Ja, mit mv verschiebt man, cp kopiert
<luclass_> sag mal frickelpit.... was sind die die entsprechungen zu Exe dateien
<Frickelpit> gibt es nicht.
<Frickelpit> unter Linux wird das mit dem Ausführbarrecht geregelt
<luclass_> und wie komme ich dahinter welche datei den programmstart auslöst ?
<Frickelpit> ls -l und die Dateiberechtigungen ansehen
<Frickelpit> rwx
<Frickelpit> read write execute
<Frickelpit> unter Ubuntu werden ausführbare Dateien meistens auch mit grüner Schrift dargestellt
<luclass_> kann ich das verschieben von dem programmordner auch per maus erledigen oder muss das über das terminal gemacht werden ?
<Frickelpit> Nein, geht auch grafisch mit dem Dateimanager. Liegt ja in einem Bereich, wo Dein Benutzer schreibrechte hat
<luclass_> ok dann bekomme ich da gleich etwas ordnung rein
<luclass_> also doch noch mal Hilfe bitte: ich habe den Prgrammordner verschoben und habe jetzt mal geschaut und versucht die "grünen" Dateien aufzurufen... Befehl wurde nicht gefunden ist die Antwort was kann ich tun ??
<Frickelpit> Wie hast du versucht, die Dateien aufzurufen?
<jokrebel> ...ooO( plenken und Rudeltiere ... oO </OT> )
<luclass_> im terminal mit dem kompletten dateinamen, in diesem Fall pronterface.py
<luclass_> und auch ohne das py
<Frickelpit> luclass_: da der Pfad nicht in deiner Umgebungsvariable steht, musst du dem Terminal mitteilen, was du tun willst. .py ist ein Python-Script, ergo musst du python pronterface.py tippen.
<luclass_> aha...mom..
<Frickelpit> Alternativ einen Starter basteln mit einer .desktop Datei
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/
<le_bot> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<luclass_> ok... frag erstmal das wiki wenn ich nicht klarkomme...melde ich mich
<Frickelpit> viel Erfolg
<luclass_> ha... war sogar noch einfacher... ich hatte ja mit deinem tip das programm gestartet und habe einfach "im Starter behalten" gewählt... und das klappt
<sparkyy> als ich 16.04 installierte wurde noch der kernel 4.4 installiert. habe manuell linux-image und linux-header für die kernel 4.8 und 4.10 installiert. damit bootet es nicht mehr. findet keinen lvmetad, keine volume group und in busybox wird nicht mal /dev/sda angezeigt. hat ubuntu im kernel etwas umgestellt oder muss man anders upgraden auf einen neueren kernel oder woran kann das noch liegen?
<jokrebel> Warum manuell?
<jokrebel> Wenn man in 16.04 nen anderen Kernel braucht wär imho KMS der beste erste Versuch.
<leszek> sparkyy: definiere manuell ? Wenn du den Kernel selber kompiliert hast, hast du wohl was falsch konfiguriert vielleicht. Ansonsten gibts für 16.04 doch die hwe kernels da ist 4.8 doch auch schon dabei
<leszek> mit hwe edge sollte auch ein 4.10er Kernel bereitstehen
<sparkyy> leszek: das ist der offizielle kernel. lustigerweise funktionierte auf dem rechner schon mal ein selbst gebauter 4.8 kernel. den hab ich aber nicht mehr zur hand
<leszek> also vanilla kernel ? Ja wie gesagt k.A. was du da konfiguriert hast
<sparkyy> jokrebel: was ist KMS?
<sparkyy> nix. habe das nochmal mit einem frischen system gemacht. frisch installiert. danach nur zusätzlich kernel mit höherer versionsnummer dazu installiert - nix geht damit. da is eigentlich nix drumherum konfiguriert.
<sparkyy> *-generic kernel
<sparkyy> wenn man aktuell 16.04 installieren würde von neuer cd würde automatisch schon der neuere kernel dabei sein. aber das sollte doch auch so funktionieren. hat früher auch funktioniert.
<Frickelpit> sparkyy: Such mal nach hwe
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> sparkyy: also aus der ubuntu quelle der hwe kernel 
<leszek> oder woher ?
<sparkyy> ist kein hwe kernel
<sparkyy> aus den ubuntu quellen
<jokrebel> Na dann nimm besser den von Ubuntu, 
<leszek> ich gebs auf mit dir
<sparkyy> also nochmal. man nehme eine ORIGINAL Ubuntu 16.04 cd. installiere system. danach apt update ; apt upgrade ; apt install linux-image-4.10 ... ; reboot
<sparkyy> nix geht mehr
<sparkyy> ganz einfach
<Frickelpit> sparkyy: 16.04 hat keinen 4.10 in den Quellen
<leszek> eben nur den hwe-edge 4.10er
<sparkyy> apt-cache show linux-image-4.10.0-24-generic
<sparkyy> müsste der nach eurer theorie nach nicht eher linux-hwe-generic heissen?
<Frickelpit> ii  linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04        4.8.0.56.27             amd64                   Generic Linux kernel image
<sparkyy> also ich glaube das is nicht das problem.. danke. ich versuche es mal die platte per usb extern dran zu hängen. vielleicht geht das noch.
<sparkyy> kommt bis zur busybox und zumindest sieht man die platte im /dev/ wenn sie extern angeschlossen ist. also einen schritt weiter.
<Nebi> Guten Abend allerseits
<Nebi> Also das ist das erste Mal, dass ich wegen Ubuntu in ein IRC gehe aber ich komme momentan nicht weiter
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Nebi> ok - danke! Ich versuche meine Nvidia-Graphikkarte auf einem neuen Laptop zu installieren und habe dazu auch das halbe Web durchforstet und Sachen versucht.
<Nebi> Es bleibt aber auf Teufel komm raus auf Intel Corpoation Device
<Nebi> Habe verschiedene driver versucht
<Nebi> ich bin auch auf das da gestossen
<Nebi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-367
<le_bot> Title: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367 package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<Nebi> das ist zwar nicht mein driver aber zeigt interessante Infos an
<Nebi> Da steht z.B. "Xenial Xerus (supported) .... ubuntu0.16.04.1
<Nebi> Konkrete Frage: Was ist wenn ich 16.04.02 habe?
<Nebi> könnte das das Problem sein? 
<Nebi> ich sehe hier auch driver 381 (welches ich nach der nvidia seite benötige, falls ich es richtig verstanden habe)
<Nebi> hier steht nur Staging (DO NOT USE)
<Nebi> Habe aber auch schon ältere versucht ohne Erfolg
<Nebi> (Zweite Frage: braucht man linux-restricted-modules? Auf einer Seite stand man bräuchte es, auf einer anderen Seite stand es sei veraltet. Ich kann es nicht installieren)
<Nebi> ok ich mach kurz einen restart da neuer Test
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> ubuntu bootet bei mir staendig in die falsche partition. ich habe die uuid von einer partition neu vergeben. koennte es daran liegen. Ansonsten ist die einzige idee, die ich noch habe ...
<tojoko> ... mit chroot auf die partition zu wechseln und upzudaten, in der hoffnung, dass grub dann nochmals neu eingerichtet wird.
<Nebi> hallo, bin zurück. kann jemand helfen? 
<tojoko> hi Nebi, schoen dass Du da bist :)
<Nebi> hallo tojoko
<Nebi> habe vorhin mein Problem geschildert - versuche nvidia zu installieren seit ca. 10 stunden und bin am verzweifeln
<k1l> Nebi: was klappt denn wo nicht?
<Nebi> Kann die nvidia driver nicht installieren. Er meint es sei intel installiert
<k1l> Nebi: normaler weise installiert man ubuntu, dann bootet man ubuntu und installiert in den systemeinstellungen die proprietären treiber wie den von nvidia.
<Nebi> proprietary driver 375
<Nebi> das habe ich versucht ja
<k1l> hat dein laptop eine nvidia eingebaut?
<Nebi> gtx1050 ja
<k1l> mach mal ein terminal auf und geb das ein: "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" das spuckt eine url aus die bitte hier zeigen
<Nebi> http://termbin.com/bnxp
<k1l> ok, jetzt bitte "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Nebi> http://termbin.com/o0p2
<k1l> du hast den nvidia doch schon installiert
<k1l> wo ist denn jetzt das problem :)
<Nebi> installiert hab ichs
<Nebi> aber er meint es sei nicht aktiviert
<k1l> wer meint das?
<Nebi> nvidia-detector
<Nebi> none
<Nebi> nvidia-settings gibt mir auch nicht die wahren optionen
<k1l> hast du nach dem isnatll neu gestartet?
<Nebi> ja
<k1l> "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Nebi> http://termbin.com/oz8h
<Nebi> auch hier
<Nebi> http://termbin.com/paj4
<Nebi> resultat von  glxinfo|egrep "OpenGL vendor|OpenGL renderer*" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nebi> ich ahbe auch heir gelesen, dass dies ein zeichen ist, dass nvidia nicht richtig isntallier ist
<Nebi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/68028/how-do-i-check-if-ubuntu-is-using-my-nvidia-graphics-card
<le_bot> Title: How do I check if Ubuntu is using my NVIDIA graphics card? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> ok, folgendes: wir entfernen noch mal alles von nvidia und gucken dann ob beim installieren probleme auftreten
<Nebi> ok
<k1l> "sudo apt purge nvidia*"
<Nebi> ok done
<k1l> was sagt "uname -a"?
<Nebi> Linux z01 4.8.0-56-generic #61~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 14 11:58:22 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> ok.
<k1l> hast du secureboot aktiviert im bios? das ist noch so ein ding, was mit dem nvidia probleme machen kann
<Nebi> ah da ist jedesmal bei der installation tatsächlich so eine meldung gekommen
<Nebi> ich ahbe jedesmal auf deaktivieren geklickt
<Nebi> beim rebooten kam ein blaues bootfenster
<Nebi> vielleicht wurde es nicht deaktiviert?
<Nebi> ai, das muss ich im bios deaktivieren?
<k1l> ich würde das mal im bios deaktivieren und dann nochmal das paket nvidia-375 mit "sudo apt install nvidia-375" installieren und gucken ob es da einen fehler macht
<Nebi> *facepalm*
<Nebi> ok vielen dank
<Nebi> ich versuch das gleich mal und komm gleich wieder on
<Nebi> hallo wieder
<Nebi> Gute und schlechte Nachrichten
<Nebi> Gute: Es hat glaub ich tatsächlich nun was verändert
<Nebi> Schlechte: er lädt nun keine Graphikkarte mehr und bin nun in der konsole
<Nebi> (schreibe hier von zweitem compi aus)
<Nebi> (versuche gerade eine installation von 381 statt 375)
<Nebi> ich glaube es hat geklappt
<Nebi> es komtm zwar ein system error aber sonst läuft es
<Nebi> ok, wollte mich nochmals herzlich bedanken
<Nebi> gute nacht allerseits
<k1l> das ist dann aber kein 16.04, oder er hat ein ppa aktiviert
<tojoko> kann mir keiner sagen, wie ich mit chroot eine andere installation update!?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD  punkt 1 bis 3 machen
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> danach kannste dnan apt nutzen
<tojoko> ok, danke, klingt gut - aber zu kompliziert. vor allem stoert mich, dass die befehle nicht kurz dokumentiert sind.
<tojoko> mir ist daher nicht klar, ob ich die danach wieder rückgängig machen muss, um aufzuräumen, oder ob ich das so lassen kann.
<tojoko> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3954584/running-apt-get-for-another-partition-directory klingt interessant, wenngleich genau so schwer verständlich für mich als laien.
<le_bot> Title: linux - Running apt-get for another partition/directory? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<k1l> punkt 1 - 3 macht nichts dauerhaftes
<k1l> wenn du die desktop cd runterfährst ist alles wieder weg. bis auf das was du im chroot selber gemacht hast am installieren system
<tojoko> ok, danke.
<tojoko> k1l, funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht, weil er jetzt keine netzwerkaufloesung hat. ich würde mal vermuten, dass ich zumindest eine der folgenden zeilen noch bräuchte: 
<tojoko> $ cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<tojoko> $ dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl
<tojoko> $ ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl
<tojoko> nur wie verlasse ich jetzt chroot wieder, um das noch zu ergaenzen!? :)
<k1l> exit
<k1l> und ja, die resolv.conf muss man evtl noch kopieren.
<tojoko> danke - und welche zeile brauche ich noch, damit er die adressen aufloesen kann? any idea? ah, ok danke.
<tojoko> sieht jetzt besser aus - wobei er das nicht ohne sudo machen wollte. hoffe, ich habe jetzt nichts dauerhaft kopiert.
<lok20114> Hallo, ich hätte eine Frage zur konfiguration meiner Nvidia gtx 1060(Oder meinem Monitor?). Wie kann ich einsehen, ob xwindow auch mit 60hz läuft? Mir kommt es immernoch so vor, als wenn die Windows 10 Oberfläche etwas geschmeidiger läuft. Danke!
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, xrandr muesste dir alle verfuegbaren Modi anzeigen, inklusive dem der gerade laeuft.
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, auszerdem waere bitte zu beachten das Windows 10 eine Tonne Animationen hat, die vermutlich nicht unter deiner Oberflaeche aktiv sind.
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, und im nVidia Einstellungs Tool solltest du die aktuellen Daten deines Monitors abfragen koennen.
<lok20114> ah ok, unter xrandr steht 59,95*
<lok20114> das heißt läuft mir 60hz?
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, hast du zwei Monitore?
<lok20114> nur einen DELL 25" 2560x1440
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, dann effektiv ja.
<lok20114> gibt es möglichkeiten die mate oberfläche etwas smoother zu machen?
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, definiere "smoother".
<lok20114> die fensterbewegungen etwas weicher ablaufen zu lassen
<lok20114> wenn ich fenster bewege, werden diese immer etwas verzerrt
<lok20114> das ist nur ein schönheitsfehler, dennoch stört er mich etwas
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, vsync?
<lok20114> mom.
<lok20114> unter open gl in nvidia x server settings ist sync to VBlank an
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, so verzerrt oder anders? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/03/Tearing_%28simulated%29.jpg/1200px-Tearing_%28simulated%29.jpg
<k1l> jo, das klingt nach vsync problem
<lok20114> ja, genau so
<lok20114> nur eben mehrschichtig untereinander
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, entweder die Wiederholrate deines Monitors wurde nicht richtig erkannt...
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, oder du hast den nVidia Bug ausgefasst wo vsync nicht aktiviert ist solange die Karte nicht unter Volllast steht.
<Robert_Zenz> lok20114, update von den Grafikkarten Treibern probieren, falls vorhanden und noch nicht geschehen. Bin dann raus fuer heute.
<lok20114> den nvidiatreiber habe ich selbst installiert, also nicht aus der hardwareliste in den ubuntu settings
<k1l> das heisst von der internet seite geladen?
<lok20114> nvidia, richtig
<lok20114> für linux 64bit
<k1l> das ist eigentlich unnötig
<lok20114> xserver ausgeschaltet und installiert
<lok20114> bei mir hat er ansonsten jedesmal beim neustart komplett den schirm geschwärzt und nix ging mehr
<k1l> mach mal ein terminal auf und guck ob es hiernach besser geht: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<lok20114> jetzt siehts besser aus
<lok20114> allerdings wirkt es immernoch so als wäre die refresh rate zu niedrig 
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-27
<MichalS> Guten Morgen zusammen, ich habe eine allgemeine Frage und zwar hab ich zwei netzwerke wobei beide ins internet können, wie kann ich linux sagen, dass er eins von beiden priorisieren soll?
<doev> Hallo.
<doev> Kennt sich jemand mit ldap aus? Ich versuche mich mit "ldapsearch -H <url> -D <user> -W" mit einem Server zu verbinden, bekomme aber immer "additional info: 80090308: LdapErr: DSID-0C0903A8, comment: AcceptSecurityContext error, data 52e, v1db1" zurück. User/Passwort sind aber korrekt.
<nagetier> MichalS: Ich glaube das wird an mehreren Stellen möglich sein.. Interface Setup, Routingtabelle, Firewall und in den Routern selber könnte ich mir vorstellen
<ShiroNeko> hach ja
<Chan_Monster> nutzt hier jemand einen bouncer ala BNC oder ZNC? 
<Fuchs> ja
<deem> nein?
<Chan_Monster> Fuchs: ich habe den wiki artikel gelesen und vom prinzip ist mir die funktionsweise klar. mir erzählte ein user, dass ihm jemand einen account auf seinem ZNC server eingerichtet hat ud er nun seinen bouncer nutzt. meine frage: wie einfach ist es den user zu überwachen? im prinzip muss es doch für den serverinhaber kein ding sein alles mitzulesen oder ?
<Fuchs> Jaein 
<Fuchs> kommt ein bisschen auf die Konfiguration des ZNC an, aber prinzipiell kann man es, ja
<Fuchs> notfalls halt direkt aus dem Memory graben
<Chan_Monster> OK
<Chan_Monster> das wollte ich nur mal so glasklar hören von jemandem der es nutzt :) danke Fuchs 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<LetoThe2nd> wobei das ja unabhängig vom bouncer ist, sondern eigentlich eine ganz andere aussage ist. -> "immer wenn ich daten durch ein system bewege dass ich nicht ab tag 0 physikalisch nonstop unter kontrolle habe, kann ich nicht garantieren dass die daten nicht auch wer anders hat."
<LetoThe2nd> was damit für fakisch jeden dienst gilt den man so im netz nutzt.
<Chan_Monster> LetoThe2nd: das versteh ich, ich wollte nur mal horchen wie einfach sich das in dem fall gestaltet 
<Fuchs> kommt auf die Konfiguration drauf an
<Fuchs> wenn ZNC auf die Festplatte loggt, dann ist es trivial 
<mpathy> sagt mal.. ich würd gern monitoren wann sich ne IP bei der Domain ändert, also wann meine DNS Einträge gegriffen haben und direkt danach nen anderen Befehl absetzen… hatte gehofft ping bietet sowas von Haus aus und ich kann dann einfach ein && nutzen.. dem ist aber wohl nicht so
<mpathy> Gibts da was einfaches als Bordmittel?
<sdx32> mpathy: naja, bash gescriptet halt.
<sash_> Alternativ auch nicht bash
<mpathy> ja nicht-bash krieg ichs auch hin, kein Thema.. auch mit nem längeren bash-script.. hatte gehofft bei sowas gibts was ganz kurzes..
<sdx32> geht in einer Zeile
<sdx32> while [[ `dig +short -t a ubuntuusers.de` == 213.95.41.4 ]] ; do sleep 1; done ; echo "jetzt nicht mehr" 
<sdx32> .oO( Warum auch immer ich mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht hab' )
<h4s3> welche debian version ist ubuntu 16.04
<h4s3> ?
<Frickelpit> h4s3: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu and Debian | About Ubuntu | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<h4s3> Frickelpit ist englisch
<h4s3> gibt es das auch in Deutsch
<Frickelpit> Nein, Frickelpit ist ein deutsches Wort
<h4s3> die url meinte ich 
<DaVu> h4s3: er möchte dir damit folgendes sagen: debian != Ubuntu
<h4s3> das ist klar
<h4s3> aber die grundsubstanz kommt von debian
<DaVu> Auf was möchtest du im Endeffekt hinaus?
<k1l> und weißt du, wie die debian entwicklungsphasen aussehen?
<h4s3> hier steht ubuntu ist ein debian fork
<h4s3> ja
<k1l> h4s3: ja, ist es auch.  hat auch niemand bestritten
<DaVu> eben ein Fork....ein Fork kann vieles sein und irgendwann auch mal komplett anders
<DaVu> nochmal...auf was möchtest du im Endeffekt hinaus?
<DaVu> worum gehts dir?
<h4s3> ich wollte wissen auf welcher distro basis die 16.04 basiert auf jessie oder stretch 
<Frickelpit> Wenn dir doch klar ist, dass ubuntu != debian ist, warum fragst du dann sowas?
<DaVu> Stretch is the development codename for Debian 9.  It is the current stable distribution, released 2017-06-17. 
<k1l> h4s3: weder noch, weil die pakete  aus unstable kommen zu dem zeitpunkt
<DaVu> und wenn du jetzt überlegst, wann Ubuntu 16.04 released worden ist, erübrigt sich die Frage, oder?
<k1l> also es ist immer sid, wenn du so willst :)
<h4s3> 16.04 muesste stretch sein
<DaVu> seufz
<h4s3> das war doch damals testing
<DaVu> Nochmal...das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. debian != Ubuntu. Nimms so hin oder lass es. ;)
<h4s3> ok
<jokrebel> passt nur alles nur bedingt in den Supportkanal
<k1l> h4s3: der unstable sync ist nur die grundlage der entwicklung der neuen ubuntu version. danach werden noch eine menge andere pakete hinzugefügt und auch noch paketversionen selber erneuert. zu sagen die ubuntu version ist die debian version ist schlicht falsch
<h4s3> ok
<DaVu> und nur mal so rein rechnerisch...ich meine, vielleicht verrechne ich mich ja auch. Oben steht, dass Debian Stretch vor 10 Tagen released worden ist. Hast du eine Idee wann Ubuntu 16.04 released worden ist? Tip...das Jahr steht im Namen ;)
<h4s3> In April 2016
<h4s3> ;-)
<DaVu> \o/
<DaVu> und ansonsten hast du keine weiteren, Ubuntu relevanten, Fragen?
<h4s3> achso unstable wird genommen 
<h4s3> mehr wollte ich ja nicht wissen
<h4s3> im moment nicht danke
<jokrebel> uniCATx: zeig mal ein lsusb
<uniCATx> jokrebel, https://pastebin.com/gDGNVTW9
<le_bot> Title: fnord007@aspire5736z:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b1d8 Chicony Electron - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Ist sei das? us 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b1d8 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 
<uniCATx> jokrebel, ich gehe davon aus, ja:)
<uniCATx> sie ist eingebaut
<jokrebel> hmm. Find da jetzt auf Anhieb nicht viel. Vielleicht erst mal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam durchgehn?
<le_bot> Title: Webcam - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> jokrebel, vielen Dank!
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Und prinzipiell ist googlen nach der ID meist hifreich
<jokrebel> In Deinem Fall also Suchbegriffe mit 04f2:b1d8 - bzw. in den Seiten dort dann danach suche
<jokrebel> n
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Schön, dass es jetzt läuft. Wo war das Problem?
<uniCATx> nach Cheese Installation läuft prima. Sehr wahrscheinlich lag es an den Treibern bzw. Kernelszusätzen..
<uniCATx> Cheese installiert da eine Menge Zeug.
<uniCATx> super
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-28
<moveax> hallo zusammen
<moveax> bis jetzt wurden meine ssh schlüssel immer beim login entsperrt
<moveax> das funktioniert nicht mehr
<moveax> ich habe ubuntu gnome 17.04
<moveax> weiß jemand wonach ich schauen muss? einstellungen? oder ssh agent?
<moveax> ssh-agent hat meinen schlüssel verloren :)
<moveax> cya
<ShiroNeko> Hi, wie kann ich eine installation via apt abbrechen. stehe aktuell vor folgendem problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24971139/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ShiroNeko> mysql soll nicht installiert werden, es soll bei mariadb bleiben
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: Was ist denn vorher installiert worden? MySQL oder MariaDB?
<geser> versuche mal "sudo apt-get install mariadb-server mariadb-server-10.0 mysql-server-" bzw. zeige die Ausgabe davon
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: mariadb, apt install icinga2-ido-mysql wollte den durch mysql ersetzen
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, hier läuft icinga2 mit MariaDB und icinga2-ido-mysql
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: dpkg -P mysql-server und anschließend apt install --reinstall mariadb konnte das problem lösen
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: scheint wohl dann vorher irgendwas verschluckt zu haben, apt-cache show icinga2-ido-mysql sagt auch: Recommends: mysql-client | virtual-mysql-client und Suggests: mysql-server
<ShiroNeko> denke ich auch
<ShiroNeko> icinga2-ido-mysql hat er ja nicht weggeworfen, dpkg-reconfigure icinga2-ido-mysql hat er auch anstandslos gemacht
<Frickelpit> :)
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: hast du performancegrafen unter icinga2?
<ShiroNeko> finde zwar howtos für centos7 oder 14.04, aber kein passendes für 16.04
<Frickelpit> unter icinga2 nicht, dafür hab ich grafana separat
<ShiroNeko> wäre mir genauso recht
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: https://www.unixe.de/icinga-web-2-und-icingaweb2-module-grafana/
<le_bot> Title: Icinga Web 2 und icingaweb2-module-grafana · Un*xe (at www.unixe.de)
<Frickelpit> ich find, mit collectd, influxDB und ggfs Prometheus kann man da schönere Dashboards direkt in grafana erstellen
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: über schön mach ich mir keine gedanken ^^
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: schau mal hier: http://docs.grafana.org/installation/debian/
<le_bot> Title: Installing on Debian / Ubuntu | Grafana Documentation (at docs.grafana.org)
<Frickelpit> Das Auge guckt mit! :D
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: grafana ist installiert und läuft soweit auch. müsste nur mal wissen wie ich jetzt die icinga2 datan da reinbekomme
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: siehe Blog von unixe.de
<Frickelpit> Da brauchts ein Modul in icinga2 für
<ShiroNeko> das ist installiert, nach anleitung auf github
<Frickelpit> ich habs bei mir mit influxDB als DataSource drin
<ShiroNeko> also einfach noch influxdb installieren und alles soweit konfigurieren?
<ShiroNeko> dann mach ich mal, falls ich noch fragen hab schrei ich ^^
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: irgendwo muss ja icinga2 auch die Daten hinwerfen für grafana, das erfolgt dann mit influxDB
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: influxdb ist installiert, influxdb feature auf icinga auch installiert. wenn ich jetzt aber grafana konfigurieren möchte sagt er mir "DB not found" 
<ShiroNeko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24971879/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ShiroNeko> influxdb und icinga laufen auch beide. als host habe ich angegeben localhost:8086, proxy, keine credentials, Database icinga2
<Frickelpit> schau mal in das influxDB Admin Interface auf Port 8083
<Frickelpit> dort kannste dann die icinga2 DB auswählen und nachsehen, ob influxDB die daten bekommt
<ShiroNeko> port 8083 ist garnicht offen 
<ShiroNeko> er hat als database nur _internal
<Frickelpit> Hast du in influx eine angelegt?
<Frickelpit> würde die Meldung "DB not found" erklären
<ShiroNeko> jetzt ja xD
<Frickelpit> separaten user in influx für die db nicht vergessen
<Frickelpit> den kannste dann in grafana bei der DataSorce mit angeben
<Frickelpit> Sorce…
<Frickelpit> Source
<ShiroNeko> da es eine private vm ohne zugang von aussen ist, ist mir der user erstmal egal
<ShiroNeko> fehlen nur noch die ersten grafen
<Frickelpit> wenn Daten nun ankommen, kannste ja ein Dashboard mal anlegen
<Frickelpit> kleiner Tipp. Guck dir mal das Templating bei grafana an ;)
<Frickelpit> http://docs.grafana.org/reference/templating/
<le_bot> Title: Templating | Grafana Documentation (at docs.grafana.org)
<deem> kann man einem nfs server irgendwie beibringen, dass er vernüftig loggt?
<deem> nfs server is'n ubuntu 16.04 und der client ein centos7. bekomme immer ein permission denied auf dem client. weiß aber nicht wieso
<Frickelpit> uid/gid?
<deem> root/root
<deem> rechte stehen für alle ordner auf 755
<sdx32> was tust du da?
<deem> ein nfs share.. erm.. benutzen?
<Frickelpit> als root?
<deem> ju
<deem> das soll ein mysql backup werden
<Frickelpit> ähm
<deem> ja?
<deem> wo's das problem das testweise mit root zu machen? der bekommt später nen eigenen backup user, aber wenn es schon nicht mit root funktioniert
<Frickelpit> Warum nicht sofort einen User anlegen dafür, anstatt Zeit zu vergeuden für etwas, was später gar nicht benutzt wird?
<Frickelpit> erscheint mir unlogisch. MySQL mit Replikation?
<deem> nein. ist ein einzelner mysql server. ich mach nur ein mysqldump und pack die datei dann auf das nfs share
<Frickelpit> wie sieht denn die /etc/exports aus?
<deem> Frickelpit: /storage/mysql_backup192.168.5.0/255.255.255.0(rw,async,no_subtree_check)
<deem> das ist die einzige zeile da drin
<Frickelpit> prbier es mal zusätzlich mit no_root_squash
<deem> da is aber auch ein tab zwischen dem pfad und der ip
<LetoThe2nd> deem: speziell root geht da ohne no_root_squash wohl nicht  ;-)
<deem> oh. da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können m(
<deem> danke Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> np
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: ich bekomme die daten in influxdb, nur nicht in grafana. gibt es eventuell eine gute doku zu icinga -> influxdb -> grafana?
<ShiroNeko> Invalid interval string, expecting a number followed by one of "Mwdhmsy" hab ich als info für einen graphen
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: Du kannst dir z.b. ein paar Dashboards installieren und dir die Konfiguration der Graphen dort anschauen.
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: dann werd ich mal schauen was ich so finde
<ShiroNeko> thx
<Frickelpit> Im Endeffekt ists halt SQL-Like
<dadrc> Wo landet denn seit systemd der Kram, der vorher in ~/xsession-errors gelandet ist?
<leszek> dadrc: das hat mit systemd nix zu tun. Die ~/.xsession-errors Datei sollte weiterhin existieren
<dadrc> nö, irgendwie nicht
<leszek> dadrc: läuft denn bei dir evtl. ne Wayland Sitzung ?
<dadrc> nö, Xorg.log wird sauber geschrieben
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/xsession-errors/ ← da steht "16.04 nur Kubuntu" dran, deshalb komme ich überhaupt drauf
<le_bot> Title: xsession-errors › XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> hmhm. jetzt geht's wieder.
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Unterstützung beim Einrichten des Scanners von meinem neuen Multifunktionsdrucker. Es ist ein OKI MC563dn. Für diesen gibt es auch ein *.deb Treiberpaket. http://tinyurl.com/y83g2ubp Dieses hab ich mit dpkg erfolgreich installiert. Aber wie geht es nun weiter? simplescan oder xsane findet nichts.
<le_bot> Title: | MC563dn | Farb-Multifunktionssysteme | Drucker, Drucklösungen und Managed Print Services (at www.oki.com)
<AkumaNoUsagi> hi, ich würde gerne mit virt-install eine neue VM deployen und den vnc auf 0.0.0.0 lauschen lassen. --vnc setzt mir den aber immer auf 127.0.0.1. --graphics vnc,listen="0.0.0.0" wirft mir nur folgenden fehler !ERROR    Cannot mix --graphics and old style graphical options
<AkumaNoUsagi> wie lasse ich den vnc nun auf 0.0.0.0 laufen?
<bekks> In dem du liest was da steht :)
<AkumaNoUsagi> bekks: wenn ich --graphics vnc,listen="0.0.0.0" setze lasse ich natürlich --vnc weg. oder muss das troztdem gesetzt werden?
<bekks> Probier es doch mal aus?
<AkumaNoUsagi> hab ich, bleibt derselbe fehler
<bekks> Welche Optionen setze du denn noch alles?
<AkumaNoUsagi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24974964/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<AkumaNoUsagi> bekks: an sich nix aussergewöhnliches
<bekks>     if graphics and (vnc or sdl or keymap or vncport or vnclisten):
<bekks>         fail(_("Cannot mix --graphics and old style graphical options"))
<bekks> So stehts im Quellcode.
<AkumaNoUsagi> das war der hinweis, --graphics vnc,listen="0.0.0.0",port="-1" klappt
<AkumaNoUsagi> thx
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-29
<doev> Ich möchte mit einem sudo-user über ssh mit rdiff ein Backup machen. Ich bekomme das hin, aber nicht, dass der sudo-user auch mit root rechten arbeitet. Was wäre der Trick?
<sdx23> ihn sudo verwenden lassen?
<koegs> http://bencane.com/2013/05/20/securely-backing-up-your-files-with-rdiff-backup-and-sudo/
<le_bot> Title: Securely backing up your files with rdiff-backup and sudo | Benjamin Cane (at bencane.com)
<koegs> "Running rdiff-backup with remote-schema"
<IchGucksLive> Guten Morgen, Ich habe 3 Sprachen installiert 14.04 und Deutsch als erstes gesetzt seit nun 1 woche springt die Tastatur immer wieder um sowohl beim start als auch wärend des Betriebes 
<IchGucksLive> kann ich dagegen was tun auser im panel oben dann wieder deutsch zu wählen 
<IchGucksLive> zumal DE im panel gewählt ist aber die englische tastatur  angewählt wird 
<sdx23> IchGucksLive: das ist jedenfalls kein normales Verhalten. Allerdings dürfte es nicht so einfach sein, die Ursache dafür zu finden.
<IchGucksLive> scheint ein nichtgelöster bug zusein der mit ibus zusammenhängt welches mit dme arduino tool installiert wurde
<IchGucksLive> das könnte auch hinkommen da ich seit 1woche mit arduino experimentierre und diesen compiler installiert habe 
<IchGucksLive> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ibus-tastaturlayout-wechselt-immer-wieder-zur-/#post-6865147
<le_bot> Title: Ibus: Tastaturlayout wechselt immer wieder zur amerikanischen Tastatur › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<IchGucksLive> Danke ich werde mich da mal durchkämpfen 
<Penta> Guten Tag! Wie kann ich eine .jar Datei mit OpenJDK 8 im Terminal starten?
<sash_> Penta: java -jar dateiname.ja
<sash_> *r
<Penta> sach_ dabei kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: https://pastebin.com/0QSJLYEY
<le_bot> Title: hs_err_pid3080.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<doev> rdiff-backup über ssh geht jetzt, danke. Nächstes Problem: Ziel ist ein smbshare und verschiedene Dinge werden nicht unterstützt: Extended attributes not supported, POSIX ACLs not supported ... Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
<doev> Penta, das hat nichts mit dem falschen Start zu tun.
<Penta> Womit dann?
<sdx23> doev: im wesentlichen muss das unterliegende FS das können und smbd.
<doev> sdx23, Mist
<sdx23> doev: gerade xattr ist nicht unbedingt standard. Wobei mich wundert, dass rdiff das will.
<doev> Penta, schwer zu sagen. Das Programm wird aus irgendweinem Grund gekillt.
<Penta> =(
<doev> Fehlerhafte Installation? Fehlerhafte Hardware?
<doev> kannst ja mal ein anderes JRE probieren.
<Penta> Meine Hardware ist gestern 4 mal abgetürzt. Ansonsten hatte ich keine Probleme mit älteren Versionen+
<doev> Gibt es da keine Diagnose? Im Bios z.B.?
<sdx23> also, wenn das bei jedem Aufruf passiert, würde ich eher von einen Bug im Programm ausgehen.
<Penta> Alternative Frage, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass hier unter Ubuntu zu machen, ohne, dass ich eine Java Software dafür installieren muss? https://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG20-TECHS/PDF17.html
<le_bot> Title: PDF17: Specifying consistent page numbering for PDF documents | Techniques for WCAG 2.0 (at www.w3.org)
<ShiroNeko> hi, kurze frage zum verhalten von KVM gästen. falls ich den host reboote, host und gast jeweils ubuntu und qemu-guest-agent ist installiert, bekommen die gäste einen sauberen shutdown oder macht der host einfach ein reboot egal was mit den vms ist?
<cpaelzer> ShiroNeko: systemctl status libvirt-guests
<cpaelzer> ShiroNeko: das sollte der service sein den du brauchst
<cpaelzer> ShiroNeko: der versucht (mit timeout natürlich) Gäste die noch in sind ordentlich runter zu fahren
<cpaelzer> Was runtergefahren wurde wird beim boot wieder gestartet
<cpaelzer> in /etc/default/libvirt-guests kann man auch auf suspend umstellen o.Ä.
<ShiroNeko> cpaelzer: libvirt-guest service ist geladen, im status active (exited)
<ShiroNeko> ob er suspend oder shutdown macht ist mir an sich egal, hauptsache der host macht kein gnadenlosen reboot und ignoriert die gäste =9
<cpaelzer> ShiroNeko: sollte passen
<cpaelzer> ShiroNeko: es hat eben keinen aktiven daemon - deswegen exited
<cpaelzer> ShiroNeko: aber on shutdown ruft er ExecStop=/usr/lib/libvirt/libvirt-guests.sh stop
<cpaelzer> und das sollte dan das eben beschriebene durchführen
<ShiroNeko> das klingt, thx
<ShiroNeko> kannte das bisher nur von virtualbox, hab ich da ohne nachdenken ein host reboot gemacht, hat der sein reboot auch gnadenlos gemacht egal ob VMs liefen oder nicht
<gugaua> Hallo, ich war gerne sb und zu im OT ubuntu bereich, der ist aber jetzt gesperrt... was kann man tun um da wieder reinzukommen?
<Frickelpit> die ops in #ubuntu-de-op fragen
<gugaua> Frickelpit, danke
<koelner> Hallo. hat jemand von Euch keepassxc 2.2.0-1 installiert?
<deem> was is denn jetzt schon wieder keepassxc? wieso gibt es davon denn so viele unterschiedliche forks, die doch alle das gleiche tun? m(
<koelner> deem: Das wurde in https://planet.ubuntuusers.de/2/ angesprochen
<le_bot> Title: Planet › ubuntuusers.de (at planet.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> koelner: ja
<koelner> Frickelpit: Wie hast Du "Enabled YubiKey HMAC-SHA1 authentication support" gelöst? Ich steh da auf dem Schlauch.
<deem> eigentlich ist das ja nur ein keepassx mit mehr features
<Frickelpit> deem: es ist vor allem ein keepassx, was weiter entwickelt wird
<Frickelpit> koelner: wie meinen? Ich nutz kein Yubikey mit keepassxc
<deem> Frickelpit: das letzte update ist doch von 2016. ist dch quasi bleeding edge *hust*
<koelner> Frickelpit: Da ist in der Installationanweisung von https://github.com/magkopian/keepassxc-debian/releases/tag/2.2.0-1 enthalten.
<le_bot> Title: Release Release 2.2.0-1 · magkopian/keepassxc-debian · GitHub (at github.com)
<Frickelpit> koelner: Ja, und deine Frage ist?
<koelner> Welches Paket sollte ich aus den Repos installieren?
<deem> koelner: da steht doch, was du ausführen sollst
<deem> koelner: warum benutzt du eigentlich nicht snap?
<Frickelpit> koelner: Hast du einen Yubikey?
<koelner> Frickelpit: Nein
<Frickelpit> Warum machst du dir dann Gedanken darüber?
<Frickelpit> koelner: https://legacy.thomas-leister.de/authentifizierungsmechanismen-des-yubikeys/
<le_bot> Title: Authentifizierungsmechanismen des Yubikeys erklärt (at legacy.thomas-leister.de)
<koelner> Frickelpit: Ich war der Meinung, ohne das funktioniert keepassxc nicht.
<Frickelpit> Nein, das ist nur ein zusätzliches Feature
<koelner> Frickelpit: Ok. Danke
<Frickelpit> np
<deem> mit snap wäre das nicht passiert
<koelner> deem: ???
<deem> snap. das is sowas ähnliches wie apt und keepassxc gibt es auch für snap
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich habe hier einen PC am Netzwerk und von der eingesetzten Hardware sollte eigentlich das Netzwerk mit 1000mbit laufen. Tuts aber nicht, der 'Netzwerkmanager' sagt, dasses nur mit 100mBit läuft. Kann das an einem 'schlechten' Kabel liegen? Machen die Netzwerkkarten oder sonstwer einen Fallback, wenn die Kabel Mist sind?
<Frickelpit> Lengsdorfer: andere Ports/anderes Kabel getestet?
<ShiroNeko> Lengsdorfer: hängt der rechner eventuell an einem 100mbit switch? oder an einer Fritzbox?
<ShiroNeko> gerade die fritzboxen machen ab werk gerne mal nur auf port 1 gbit, die restlichen sind im green mode mit 100Mbit
<Lengsdorfer> das ding hängt an einem 1000er switch und das Kabel ersetzen ist etwas aufwändiger, deshalb frage ich erstmal, obs das sein kann
<Frickelpit> und die Netzwerkkarte kann auch gbit?
<Lengsdorfer> ja. ethtool sagt das auch
<geser> 100 MBit kommt mit 4 (der 8) Adern aus, während 1 GBit alle 8 braucht. Wenn da ein defekt auf einer der 4 Adern ist, kommt es zu keiner 1 GBit Verbindung und es wird mit 100 MBit versucht.
<Lengsdorfer> ahja. die machen also bei grottigem Kabel von selbst einen Fallback?
<geser> hast du ein anderes Gbit-fähiges Gerät um zu testen, ob dieses einen 1 GBit-Link bekommt?
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, gute frage
<Lengsdorfer> der nachbar hat ein neueres notebook. den werd ich mal fragen, wenn er da ist
<geser> ja, sofern nicht ein Geschwindigkeit fest konfiguriert ist, wird per Auto-Detection versucht das beste auszuhandeln
<Lengsdorfer> aja. thx
<geser> und dass kann dann auch mal 100 MBit sein, wenn die Verkabelung einen Defekt hat (z.B. nicht sauber angeschlossene Netzwerkdosen)
<ShiroNeko> [G]Script53
<ShiroNeko> hätte ja eher auf ladyscript getippt
<nacktnasenw0mbat> Hallöchen, ich benutze Kubuntu 16.10 und würde gerne die Dateien auf einer selbstgebrannten Audio-CD auf meine Festplatte kopieren. Leider wird mir nach dem Einlegen der CD aber nur die Möglichkeit gegeben, die Dateien mit VLC abzuspielen. Auch in Dolphin wird die CD zwar angezeigt, man kann aber nicht wie gewöhnlich auf den Eintrag klicken um die Dateien zu sehen.
<nacktnasenw0mbat> Kopierschutz kann ja nicht sein, da die CD selbstgebrannt ist.
<nacktnasenw0mbat> Auf einem anderen Computer kann man die Dateien sehen, es liegt also auch nicht an der CD.
<koegs> nacktnasenw0mbat: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen/
<le_bot> Title: CDs rippen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> codecs installiert?
<nacktnasenw0mbat> koegs: Danke, ich habe das wie im Artikel beschrieben mit k3b gemacht und es funktioniert. Wusste gar nicht, dass k3b sowas kann. 
<j_elly> hallo - habe ein kurze frage zum upgrade.. hat ein upgrade immer zur folge das alle apps neu installiert werden müssen? 
<koegs> hat es eigentlich genau nicht
<j_elly> deshalb bin ich schon ein wenig irritiert - habe gestern 14.04LTS auf 16.04LTS aktualisiert und Inkscape z.b. ist nach dem upgrade nicht mehr vorhanden, Blender auch nicht
<koegs> wurden die evtl. über PPAs installiert?
<_thelion_> Hallo. Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit "Skype für Linux"? Die Version in den Paketquellen wird ja nicht mehr unterstützt. Ich hab Sykype für Linx installiert (Beta-Version). Damit kann ich jedoch keine Videoanrufe entgegennehmen. 
<j_elly> ja
<_thelion_> *Skype
<leszek1> _thelion_: Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, such dir etwas anderes zur Kommunikation
<koegs> j_elly: bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher, aber mindestens werden die PPAs deaktiviert, evtl. auch die pakete deinstalliert
<j_elly> ja scheint mir auch so, 
<_thelion_> Aha, gibt's eine (Linux)Alternative, mit der ich skypen kann?
<j_elly> also muss ich alles neu aus den quellen ziehen.. schade.
<koegs> _thelion_: laut webseite werden videocalls unterstützt
<sdx23> j_elly: und dabei lernen: PPAs nur verwenden, wenn's gar nicht anders geht.
<_thelion_> okay ... na, dann werde ich das noch genauer testen. 
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Unterstützung beim Einrichten des Scanners von meinem neuen Multifunktionsdrucker. Es ist ein OKI MC563dn. Für diesen gibt es auch ein *.deb Treiberpaket. http://tinyurl.com/y83g2ubp Dieses hab ich mit dpkg erfolgreich installiert. Aber simplescan oder xsane finden nichts. Wie geht es nun weiter? 
<le_bot> Title: | MC563dn | Farb-Multifunktionssysteme | Drucker, Drucklösungen und Managed Print Services (at www.oki.com)
<nagetier> Nicknack3: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/ Dies schnappen und verdauen, falls noch nicht erledigt
<le_bot> Title: Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Fehlende Benutzerrechte könnten schon das Verhalten hervorrufen
<Nicknack3> nagetier, danke der Artikel wurde schon inhaliert. Es ist evtl. noch kurz anzumerken, dass der Scanner übers Netzwerk angeschlossen ist. Da wird zwar überall auf diesen Artikel hier verwiesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk/ Aber soweit ich das verstanden habe gehts da doch nur darum einen Usb Scanner über einen PC ins Netzwerk zu bringen.
<le_bot> Title: SANE-Scanserver im Netzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Ist der Scanner denn am Host nutzbar?
<nagetier> Ober woran hängt der?
<nagetier> d
<Nicknack3> Wie woran hängt der? Mit nem Netzwerkkabel > Switch > Router  und am Router hängt mein Ubuntu Client PC welcher auf den Scanner zugreifen und scannen möchte.
<sdx23> Nicknack3: am besten den Scanner nicht übers Netzwerk anbinden.
<Nicknack3> sdx23, das wäre sicher die einfachere Möglichkeit, aber wenn ichs irgendwie übers Netzwerk schaffen würde, würde es mir die nächsten Jahre viel Arbeit und Gelaufe ersparen.
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Würde den schon mal per USB direkt anschließen, wenn das klappt, kann man sich weiter hernatasten
<nagetier> .. wobei das schlussendlich dann noch immer nicht funktionieren muss
<nagetier> "kurz Unterstützung" und Scanner in einem Satz beißt sich jedenfalls :)
<Nicknack3> ok, wusste nicht, dass das so ne schwere Geburt wird :)
<nagetier> kann, muss nicht
<nagetier> Nicknack3: würde den Scanner lokal testen wollen..
<nagetier> und man sollte sicherstellen das es nicht doch ein Netzwerkproblem ist
<Nicknack3> ok, langes USB Kabel gefunden und angeschlossen
<Nicknack3> simplescan scannt
<Nicknack3> :)
<nagetier> ahjo
<Nicknack3> so, jetzt muss ich nur noch 20m usb kabel durchs Haus legen oder  :))
<nagetier> oder weiter schauen ;)
<Android47> hi. meine root partition is voll und ich kann daher meinen x-server nicht starten
<Android47> ich have apt-get clean school probiert, scheint aber nicht zu helfen
<nagetier> Android47: apt autoremove und apt autoclean
<Android47> schlaegt beides fehl: write error - write ( 28: no space left on device)
<nagetier> ui, ok
<nagetier> wie konnte man nochmal die "root-Reserver" mindern?
<nagetier> *Reserve
<Nicknack3> nagetier, wie soll ich "weiterschauen" definieren? Wo weiter schauen?
<Android47> ich denke /tmp is voll und daher kann keine trmporaere date angelegt werden die would dafuer noetig sind
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Fehler im Netzwerk ausschließen
<nagetier> Android47: dann lösche Daten aus /tmp
<nagetier> Oder ist /tmp eigenständig?
<Frickelpit> nagetier: tune2fs -m afaik
<nagetier> Frickelpit: joa
<Nicknack3> nagetier, also ich kann übers Netzwerk auf das Webinterface des Geräts zugreifen. Druckaufträge kann ich auch übers Netzwerk absetzen
<Frickelpit> Android47: schau nach, wo der Speicher liegt
<tomreyn> erst mal "df -h" um das problem zu verstehen
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Drucker funktioniert?
<Nicknack3> nagetier, ja ohne Probleme
<Frickelpit> du -h -d 1 / 2>/dev/null
<nagetier> Nicknack3: ahjo
<Nicknack3> ahjo :D
<nagetier> :)
<Android47> df -h: zeigt "overflow ... 100% /tmp"
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Ja dann.. hast du SANE auf den entfernten Scanner angepasst (ich selber kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus)
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Und SANE läuft über einen bestimmten Port, wenn ich nicht irre
<nagetier> also ist es erst einmal vollkommen egal ob du das Interface siehst :)
<nagetier> aber wenn der Drucker läuft, scheint deine FW ja schon angepasst oder freizügig zu sein.. was lokal ja auch "ok" ist
<nagetier> Android47: kannst du denn noch Daten aus /tmp entfernen?
<k1l> Android47: das klingt eher als wenn die / partition an sich voll ist. und nicht nur /tmp
<k1l> also guck jetzt erstmal, was du da gemacht hast, damit das voll ist und ob du nicht was loswerden kannst.
<Android47> kann ich das ohne risiko machen? rm -r /tmp ?
<nagetier> nein!
<Frickelpit> dann ist dein /tmp weg
<Frickelpit> cd /tmp; ll
<Frickelpit> dann siehste, was da alles drin ist
<k1l> Android47: /tmp voll ist nur das symptom. kümmer dich um das problem. und das heisst: / ist voll
<Frickelpit> 22:48       Frickelpit | du -h -d 1 / 2>/dev/null
<Frickelpit> Wie groß ist denn dein /?
<Android47> in /tmp ist eine datei 1020k gross .aptitude-USERNAME...
<nagetier> aber 1020k..
<nagetier> :)
<Android47> und df -h zeigt dass das 100% ist
<k1l> Android47: rede mal nicht um den heissen brei herum. wenn du ohne fakten rumfummeln willst, dann bruachst du uns nicht fragen.
<nagetier> Android47: und /tmp ist eine eigenständige Partition?
<Frickelpit> natürlich nicht
<nagetier> wäre mal gut zu beantworten
<Android47> denke nicht. ich muesste die standard Ubuntu partition haben
<nagetier> dann wunder ich mich noch warum df es getrennt ausgibt, aber gut
<Frickelpit> Ausgabe von df -h / und dem du Befehl von oben in einem paste
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Android47> hmm, das muesste ich jetzt manuell abschreiben. gibt es eine moeglichkeit per command line den output irgendwo hochzuladen?
<Android47> will der nick andeutet bin ich per handy hier
<nagetier> !pastebinit
<le_bot> Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben z.B. `ls /etc  direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Frickelpit> pipe es nach termbin
<k1l> kannst auch per foto per handy auf imgur oder so. wenn das ding kein internet hat.
<Frickelpit> df -h / | nc termbin.com 9999
<nagetier> ah..
<k1l> wenn es internet hat, dann pipe es zu termbin, siehe Frickelpit 
<nagetier> Android47: vergiss es mit pastebinit
<Android47> df -h / ist auf termbin.com/ehgm
<nagetier> Android47: okay
<Frickelpit> Ok, dann mal bitte ein df -i | nc termbin.com 9999
<Frickelpit> und den du Befehl auch bitte
 * nagetier würde schon ein tunefs -m 1 /dev/sdaX verwenden
<Frickelpit> abgesehen davon, hast du irgendwas grafisches mit sudo gestartet oder so?
<Android47> versucht, aber starter nicht. am laptop bin ich in tty1
<Android47> du -h -h ... ist auf termbin.com/pkw8
<Android47> -h -b ... natuerlich
<Android47> das war autocorrect
<Android47> df -i is auf termbin.com/4d4k
<Frickelpit> Android47: der du Befehl ist anscheinend nicht vollständig, da fehlt /home
<Android47> der letter?
<Android47> letzte?
<Frickelpit> vorletzte
<Frickelpit> und /cdrom erscheint mir auch merkwürdig
<Android47> das war "du -h -d 1 / 2>/dev/null"
<Frickelpit> Wie sieht denn die Ausgabe auf dem Bildschirm aus?
<Android47> "df -h" ist auf termbin.com/cff6
<Frickelpit> in deinem paste endet der bei 9,7M /bin
<Android47> da kommt noch usr (16g), home 175, lib 6.6, / 201
<Android47> kann es sein dass nc nicht den ganzen output abwartet?
<Frickelpit> offensichtlich
<Frickelpit> aber 16G für /usr ist auch sportlich
<k1l> mal anders gefragt: was hast du gemacht bevor es voll wurde?
<Frickelpit> du -h -d 1 /usr | nc termbin.com 9999
<Android47> ich habe als letztes texlive-full installiert
<k1l> jagut, das zieht schon mal eine menge.
<Android47> ja
<Frickelpit> 3.9GB
<Frickelpit> sagt mein 16.04
<k1l> iirc sollte das nach einem reboot aber schon wieder gehen.
<Android47> ich denke ansonsten have ich noch eine volle ROS installation die sicher viel einnimmt
<damnshoes> Mein Onboard-LAN unterstützt kein Wake on Lan. Kann mir jemand eine Netzwerkkarte empfehlen?
<Frickelpit> k1l: /tmp ist als overflow gemountet, da ist / vollgelaufen
<k1l> Frickelpit: jo, das zeigte ja aber nur noch 94% an iirc
<Android47> der letzte befehl: termbin.com/p0xi
<Frickelpit> +5% reserve für root
<nagetier> ja
<Frickelpit> Android47: /usr/src könnte man etwas aufräumen, da liegen die header vom Kernel
<Frickelpit> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> und dann noch mal mit -headers*
<nagetier> und dann sollte man eh nochmal die Größe von / überdenken..
<Frickelpit> nagetier: warum, ist doch mit über 200G groß genug eigentlich
<Frickelpit> /home ist halt mit drin
<nagetier> nicht wenn es auch noch /home beherbergt
<k1l> nun ja, 175GB home ist halt auch schon eine menge wenn die platte nur 200GB hat.
<nagetier> ja ;)
<Android47> termbin.com/blxc   termbin.com/55rd
<k1l> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es das eine oder andere GB mal loszuwerden gibt :D
<Frickelpit> yikes
<Frickelpit> Android47: Räum mal die alten Kernel weg :D
<Frickelpit> jesus…
<k1l> Android47: was gibt dir "lsb_release -sd"?
<Android47> muss man die immer manuell loeschen ?
 * Frickelpit tippt auf 14.04
<Android47> ja
<Android47> 14.04.5 lts
<k1l> seit 16.04 passiert das mit dem installieren des neuen kernels automatisch
<Frickelpit> schau nach, welcher Kernel gerade läuft mit uname -r
<Frickelpit> den und den vorherigen behälst du, den Rest hauste weg
<Android47> einfach mit rm?
<Frickelpit> nein, mit apt-get
<Android47> kein apt?
<Frickelpit> und purge
<k1l> mach erstmal "sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-utopic"
<Frickelpit> Android47: apt erst ab 16.04
<k1l> das entfernt das 3.16er metapaket. danach sollte ein "sudo apt-get autoremove" den rest der 3.16er kernel wegmachen
<Android47> ich meinte apt-get
 * nagetier entschuldigt sich
<Android47> ich kann apt-get noch nicht benutzen. no space left...
<nagetier> führe mal den tune2fs aus..
<Frickelpit> dann nimm dpkg -P
<k1l> hast du mal neugestartet?
<Android47> noch nicht? sollte das jetzt sicher sein?
<nagetier> Android47: dann hast du wieder 4% von 200G mehr Kapazität
<k1l> es ist genau so sicher wie vorher auch schon
<k1l> du kannst anstatt apt-get auch dpkg -P nehmen
<k1l> dann musste nur die pakete alle selber eintippen
<Android47> nach reboot get auch apt-get wieder
<Android47> und der x-server startet
<k1l> ja, jetzt erstmal aufräumen den saustall :)
<nagetier> tipps wie "neustart" ziehen also noch ;)
<Android47> aus und wider anschalten :)
<nagetier> rütteln!
<Android47> aber die alten kernel isolieren und halten Mich im winter warm!
<Android47> danke schonmal an alle netten helfer!
<ghostmag> Hello, eine kurze Frage: Wenn ich etwas auf eine DVD brenne, muss ich mich entscheiden, ob ich das mit PC für Dateien oder für DVD Player anlege?
<ghostmag> ach, wahrscheinlich eher offtopic
<vlt> ghostmag: Üblicherweise ja. Eventuell gibt es irgendwelche Hybridformate.
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-30
<_thelion_> Hallo, ich hab versucht, das Paket "soundkonverter" (KDE Programm) über die Konsole zu installieren (kubuntu 17.04) - erfolglos. Das Paket existiert nicht. Jedoch existiert die GNOME-Version des Programms: soundconverter. Bitte dies auf ubuntuusers korrigieren ... Ode gibt's noch eine andere Möglichkeit? wahrscheinlich über den Quellcode ...
<_thelion_> *oder
<k1l> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/soundkonverter  das gibt es nur bis 16.10
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package soundkonverter in xenial (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> meistens werden verwahlloste pakete aus debian rausgeschmissen und dann auch aus ubuntu
<_thelion_> Danke für die Info. Zum CD Rippen kann ich u.a. Amarok verwenden ...
<_thelion_> ... K3b ist wohl besser fürs Rippen geeignet ;-)
<k1l> ja, k3b ist da wohl deutlich einfacher
<koelner> _thelion_: Wenn es auch ohne Gui geht, schau Dir mal "abcde" an.
<derdon> Moin. Ich hab Probleme mit meinem Mikrofon. Es (also die Hardware an sich) wird zwar erkannt, aber bei Pulse Audio Volume Control sehe ich, dass keine Eingabe erkannt wird (der Pegel geht nicht hoch, wenn ich ins Mikro quatsche). Hier die aktuelle Konfiguration bei pavucontrol und bei alsamixer: https://imgur.com/a/dALLd
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<derdon> kernel-Version ist 4.10.0-26
<nagetier> derdon: Und "F4 Capture" passt auch in alsamixer?
<derdon> nagetier: sieht so aus: https://i.imgur.com/8FxMorI.png
<nagetier> derdon: joa, und das hängt natürlich auch über 3,5mm an der internen Karte?
<derdon> Die Frage verstehe ich nicht.
<derdon> Was meinst du mit "interner Karte"? Ich habe keine extra Soundkarte, sondern nutze das Interface meines Mainboards
<nagetier> derdon: Das Micro selber ist an der internen Realtek ALC887, vermute ich?
<derdon> und was meinst du mit den 3,5mm?
<nagetier> 3,5mm ist der übliche Anschluss für Ein- und Ausgabe an einer Soundkarte
<nagetier> +geräte
<nagetier> Das Micro könnte ua. auch per USB angeschlossen sein
<derdon> ja, das mikro ist am richtigen anschluss angeschlossen
<nagetier> muss halt nur anfänglich geklärt sein :)
<nagetier> hm.. ja
<derdon> das hab ich sogar auch schon probiert. habe eine externe usb-soundkarte. hat keinen unterschied gemacht (also konfig natürlich entsprechend angepasst)
<derdon> habe auch einen mic-anschluss vorne am gehäuse. wieder gleiches ergebnis
<nagetier> derdon: schraube mal wird im alsamixer herum, ohne dich dabei an Bezeichnungen zu halten.. in seltenen Fällen stimmen die
<nagetier> +nicht
<nagetier> derdon: ok
<nagetier> *mal wild, sorry
<derdon> achso, wenn im alsamixer "rear mic" steht, kann das z.b. in echt auch front mic sein?
<nagetier> kann sein, ja, ich habe das hier zb so
<derdon> oh mann
<nagetier> nicht beim mic, aber an einem anderen Anschluss
<nagetier> derdon: sollte eigentlich nur selten vorkommen, und ist hier bei mir 'n Herstellerproblem
<derdon> achso, ich dachte jetzt alsamixer selbst wäre so verbuggt
<nagetier> ne, eigentlich nicht
<nagetier> das sollte recht solide sein, über die jahe hinweg :)
<nagetier> r
<derdon> ja deswegen war ich schon verwundert. hmm, scheint auch nix zu helfen, wenn ich front mic aufdrehe
<nagetier> ansonsten fällt mir derzeit leider kein besser Tipp ein
<derdon> schade
<nagetier> das micro selber ist natürlich ok..
<derdon> es wird ja erkannt, also kann es ja kein treiber-problem sein, oder?
<nagetier> doch, klar
<derdon> kann ein kernel-update helfen? also selber kompilieren?
<nagetier> nicht bei der sk
<derdon> sk?
<nagetier> und kompilieren eh nicht :)
<nagetier> soundkarte
<nagetier> derdon: die ist seit Jahren im Kernel und sollte ebenfalls.. funktionieren
<derdon> ah okay
<nagetier> derdon: Ein Kabelbruch würde imo von der Soundkarte nicht erkannt werden, es reicht aus wenn der 3,5mm Pin in der Buchse ist
<nagetier> und ich würde das wirklich zuvor mal abklären
<derdon> wie kann ich das mic so unabhängig wie möglich testen? nicht das es selbst kaputt ist, das kann ich eben nicht sicher sagen
<nagetier> Du könntest es vorsichtig als Lautsprecher versuchen zu nutzen.. ansonsten, wüsste ich es auch gerade nicht
<nagetier> Smartphone, bei ganz niedriger Lautstärke könnte ich mir vorstellen
<nagetier> Aber da wäre ich natürlich sehr vorsichtig
<nagetier> Und bei nem gescheiten es wohl eher lassen :)
<derdon> kommt nix :(
<derdon> heißt das, das mikro selbst ist hin?
<nagetier> Kann es dir nicht sagen, ohne Karaokebar wird es schwierig
<derdon> lol
<nagetier> derdon: Aber an drei Geräten nicht zu funktionieren ist auffällig
<nagetier> oder zwei
<derdon> oder vier
<derdon> mic-eingang hinten, mic-eingang vorne, über usb-soundkarte, als kopfhörer missbraucht am smartphone
<derdon> ok, sind trotzdem nur 2 geräte. aber trotzdem, auf 4 arten versucht
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> kläre das, dann kann's weiter gehen :)
<derdon> naja war eh nur n billiges also nicht so tragisch
<derdon> was meinst du mit "kläre das"?
<derdon> neues mic kaufen?
<nagetier> nu, ob das mic ok ist
<nagetier> notfalls ja
<derdon> ich dachte das hat der professionelle smartphonetest gezeigt
<nagetier> oder halt schon um aususchließen, kostet ja wirklich nur n 10er
<nagetier> zu*
<nagetier> derdon: will ich nicht beschwören
<derdon> ok, werd mich morgen umschauen
<dreamon> Würde gerne meine nvidia GF820 mit Optimus im Laptop ans laufen bekommen.Wenn ich im Bios umstelle so das die intel/nvidia umschaltbar ist, dann bootet er in einen Blackscreen. Nur wenn ich die Intel fest einstelle im Bios dann komm ich in die Gui.
<dreamon> Treiber 375 anstelle 340 brauchte auch keine Verbesserung. Wo könnte ich graben um den Grund zu finden?
<nagetier> dreamon: per ssh ist er erreichbar?
<dreamon> nagetier, Der Cursor oben links ist da und ich komm auch ins TTY
<nagetier> dreamon: kenne mich mit Optimus glücklicherweise nicht aus
<dreamon> Das ist wirklich ein Glück. Ich habs letztes Jahr zuletzt probiert.
<nagetier> dreamon: Und suchen natürlich noch immer in ~/.xsession-errors und /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nagetier> und dmesg wegen Meldungen u dem/den Module/n
<dreamon> Ich fahr mal eine zweite Kiste hoch und logge mich über ssh ein. 
<dreamon_2> Im Bios stelle ich von Graphic Device UMA only auf Optimus um. 
<dreamon_2> nagetier, Könntest du mir letzten Zeilen mit den Logs nochmal schicken. ich sehs hier nicht. 
<nagetier> dreamon_2:  ~/.xsession-errors und /var/log/Xorg.0.log, und dmesg
<octacon> Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen? Ich nutze Lubuntu 17.04 mit Samba in einer VMWare. Dort habe ich zwei Festplatten eingebunden. Wenn ich eine Freigabe auf der ersten HDD lege funktioniert es. Wenn ich auf zwei Festplatte eine Freigabe einrichte, funktioniert es nicht.
<nagetier> octacon: Wie und wo konfigurierst du Samba?
<octacon> smb.conf sieht so aus:
<octacon> [public] path = /media/lubuntu/HDD2/NAS public = yes writable = yes comment = smb share printable = no guest ok = yes
<octacon> [public] path = /media/lubuntu/downloads public = yes writable = yes comment = smb share printable = no guest ok = yes >>> würde komischerweise funktionieren
<nagetier> octacon: Zugriffsrechte kontrollieren
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974133/ → Xorg.0.log
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> Also die im und vom Dateisystem selber
<dreamon_2> dmesg → http://paste.debian.net/974135/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Du hast eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Die könnte man zum testen mal erstellen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Xorg -configure erstellt eine
<octacon> auf /media/lubuntu/HDD2/NAS hab ich ein chmod 777 gelegt. Reicht das aus?
<dreamon_2> nagetier, ja.. ich hab sie mal versuchsweise gelöscht. Aber ich probiers mal..
<nagetier> Oft ist das dann eine gängige minimal Konfiguration
<octacon> bin schon einige Stunden am ausprobieren. Bin zu blöd :)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Ist ja jetzt auch eine neue Konfiguration der Hardware, und automatisch läuft das wohl nicht immer problemlos
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974137/ → scheinbar läuft der bereits. Obwohl ich nur Cursor oben links sehe
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> octacon: an das 777 solltest du dich unbedingt setzen und es später ändern, jetzt "reicht" es, ja, wenn das nicht sogar Samba schon stört, aber das wird so nicht sein
<octacon> wie kann ich die Rechte für den Ordner kontollieren, so dass es mit Samba läuft?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: finde auch das das erschreckend gut aussieht, Zeile 117 darf halt nicht sein
<nagetier> octacon: Indem du genau da anfängst zu lesen :) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/ 
<le_bot> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Wer eine NAS hat findet das sicherlich interessant
<dreamon_2> Der hier? [     7.128] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, einzige Error
<nagetier> aber grob halt
<nagetier> dreamon_2: aber genau damit kannst du anfangen nach Lösungen im Internet zu suchen :)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xorg#Monitor_settings , Ubuntu-Wiki hat da sicher auch etwas
<le_bot> Title: Xorg - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: noch vermute ich den Fehler dort, wobei eine endgültige Lösung eine xorg.conf sicherlich auch nicht sein sollte
<dreamon_2> nagetier, bin gerade im Recovery modus hochgefahren und hab Xorg -configure gemacht → Could not create lock file in /tmp/xxxxx
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Das wird imho auch nichts
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Sagtest du nicht du könntest am Rechner tty1 aufrufen?
<nagetier> Oft reicht dazu ein Enter nach dem blinkenden Cursor oben rechts aus
<nagetier> .. um login u bekommen
<nagetier> äh.. oben links :)
<dreamon_2> mit strg+alt+f1 komm ich schon rein.. aber das Xorg -configure → (EE) Fatal server errors: Server is already active for display 0
<nagetier> dreamon_2: dann kill mal den offenen
<dreamon_2> remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start agaoin
<nagetier> dreamon_2: killall Xorg sollte genügen
<dreamon_2> Aber ich kann sie nicht löschen. Entfernen nciht zulässig
<nagetier> wobei man auch an dem jetzt laufenden mal weiter ansetzen sollte.. aber du hattest die vorhandene xorg.conf zuvor gelöscht oder verschoben?
<dreamon_2> nur umbenannt. Aber das verhalten war das gleiche
<nagetier> aber das später, kill den und nutze mal die neue xorg.conf, wenn die nicht tut was sie soll, schmeißt die eh direkt weg
<nagetier> dreamon_2: sehr schön
<dreamon_2> Im moment kommt in der konsole so eni komisches Zeug.. wo ich warten muß.. "A start job is running for monitor and control system power stat (xx/1Min30s)
<dreamon_2> hmm.. nun bleibt diese Zeile bei 43s stehen und macht nicht mehr weiter..
<dreamon_2> egal ich log mich auf tty2 ein
<nagetier> dreamon_2: hm, der wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch so kommen, also auch ohne das wir jetzt etwas geändert hätten. Den würde ich dann mal abwarten, und falls der fehlerhaft abläuft, genau das Log kontrollieren
<nagetier> dreamon_2: wo kam denn die vorherige xorg.conf her?
<dreamon_2> in dem tty2 passiert das gleiche.. auch dort läuft Xorg und sperrt.. und wenn ichs kille kommt die gleiche A start job kram
<dreamon_2> Ich kann leider kein Xorg -configure ausführen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, jetzt auch mal ruhig bleiben :) der start job sollte abgearbeitet werden
<nagetier> dreamon_2: wo kam die xorg her?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ansosnten würde ich eifach mal keine verwenden, neustarten, und den job über ssh kontrollieren
<nagetier> dann in das log, bin mir fast sicher es ist dann gesprächiger
<dreamon_2> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen ich hab die alte umbenannt eigentlich sollte es keine xorg.conf geben.. tut es aber.→ xorg.conf http://paste.debian.net/974138
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Ja, Xorg -configure generiert eine minimale
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Und die kannst du auch mal testen, aber zuvor sollte meiner Meinug mal keine verwendet werden und es das System versuchen machen zu lassen
<dreamon_2> also xorg.conf löschen und reboot?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> dann ssh und abwarten.
<nagetier> da ist sicherlich etwas schräg am laufen, aber wir wollen dazu die Systemmeldung
<nagetier> Und wenn ich "monitor and control system power stat" lese, könnte man den auch mal temporär abschalten
<dreamon_2> bevor ich sie lösche .. die jetztige xorg.conf wurde 30.juni 20:26 erstellt
<nagetier> jo, weg damit, die ist ja schnell generiert
<nagetier> aber halt ein gutes Gerüst
<nagetier> Und ohne Optimus auch nahezu immer gänglich
<dreamon_2> Kein Problem. Gelöscht.. und reboot. Was möchtest du haben für ein log?
<nagetier> Du sollst da erst einmal hineinsehen.. wenn es dann halt da ist
<nagetier> Und hier gerne pasten, klar
<dreamon_2> Er hängt beim runterfahren auch immer ewig Stopped Thermal Daemon Service → und dann passiert nix mehr. macht dann meisten STRG+alt+Entf.. 
<dreamon_2> Jetzt startet er ohne eingriff
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Du musst halt "A start job is running for monitor and control system power stat (xx/1Min30s)" abwarten, wenn das wieder nicht beendet, versuche den Dienst zu stoppen.. dazu musst du aber herausbekommen wie der heißt
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Wohin?
<dreamon_2> im Terminal läut noch der monitor control.. 
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ich würde den über ssh beenden, abschalten und wieder neustarten
<dreamon_2> besser gesagt im tty1 läuft der job .. und auf tty7 steht der cursor oben links
<nagetier> ok
<dreamon_2> der job zählt bis 3minuten hoch.. .. nun ist er weiter
<nagetier> ahja
<octacon> Ich kann keine Fehler bei meinen Rechten auf den NAS Ordner erkennen
<dreamon_2> [failed] Failed to start monitor and control system power stat.. see "systemcl status powerd.sercie" for details
<octacon> hat jemand noch ne Idee wieso ich nicht in den scheiß NAS Ordner komme?
<dreamon_2> nagetier, xorg.conf ist wieder da.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ahja
<nagetier> dann ist das gut so
<dreamon_2> Sieht so aus wie die von vorhin.
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974141/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<dreamon_2> Das hört sich auch nicht gut an →    5.349339] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<nagetier> dreamon_2: schau mal ob die /var/log/Xorg.0.log neu erstellt wurde, wenn ja paste die komplett
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und lsmod wäre gut
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und ps -A
<dreamon_2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22K Jun 30 21:13 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nagetier> jo
<dreamon_2> nagetier, hab die einzelnen Dateien mit ---------------------- getrennt. Hoffe du erkennst es
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974146/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: alles gut, aber du hast 2x lsmod kopiert :)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ps -A und lspci -k wäre super
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und ich werde das sicherlich nicht mit dir allein lösen können :) kann gut sein das wir auch nur den optimus trick nicht gesetzt haben, oder schon fast steht das optimus nicht möglich ist
<nagetier> fest steht*
<nagetier> dreamon_2: aber die infos sind gut zu haben :)
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974148/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<dreamon_2> Kein Problem. ich hoffe schon seit längerer Zeit.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: lspci sagt jedenfalls beide module, i915 und nvidia, wurden geladen
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974149/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: danke
<dreamon_2> mit prime-selector nvidia/intel könnte ich wählen. steht im moment auf nvidia. 
<nagetier> 1374 tty7     00:00:00 Xorg sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ich vermute dein Bildschirm wurde einfach nicht erkannt, paste mal bitte xrandr --current (wobei das wohl nicht ausgeführt wird)
<dreamon_2> der meldet cant open display
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, da mal ansetzen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: kann dir das leider nicht alles herunterkauen, müsste auch nachlesen :)
<nagetier> aber ich denke wäre keine verschwendete Zeit
<dreamon_2> Wenn ich einen Externen Bildschirm noch zusätzlich anschließe?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: klar, mal testen
 * nagetier mag den Einsatz von dreamon_2 
<dreamon_2> nagetier, Das ist kein Problem für mich. Ich bins gewohnt das es probleme geben kann. Ich finds klasse das du noch nciht aufgibst. ;)
<nagetier> noch bin ich gut drauf ;)
<dreamon_2> Leider springt der zweite Bildschirm auch nicht an. 
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Ja, war ein Versuch wert
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Dann würde ich jetzt eine frische xorg.conf erzeugen, und die Sektion für den Bildschirm ergänzen. Dazu hat Ubuntu im Wiki etwas.. müsste gucken
<nagetier> dreamon_2: dazu will man üblicherweise seien Monitor genau kennen, da die Daten dazu gesetzt oder umgerechnet werden müssen
<nagetier> oder ich bin noch nicht im 21ten angekommen
<dreamon_2> der Primäre ist ein Notebook Display.. der andere ist full Hd 16:9 22"
<nagetier> könnte auch einfacher funktionieren :) jedenfalls will die xorg.conf jetzt gefüttert werden, da vorhanden
<nagetier> dreamon_2: lass den externen dann jetzt erst mal weh
<dreamon_2> ich könnte mal prime-selector auf intel umstellen und rebooten, dann wüßten wir ob wir ein Nvidia problem haben?
<nagetier> und starte lieber nochmal neu.. ist doof und evt unnötig..
<nagetier> dreamon_2: danach, ja
<nagetier> aber du willst ja nvidia
<dreamon_2> genau.. 
<nagetier> und intel wird funktionieren
<dreamon_2> Meinst du .. bisher hatte ich nur im Bios umgestellt.
<nagetier> tat es ja, oder das setting im bios mach linux dulle
<dreamon_2> In dem fall könnte ich den prime-selector nehmen
<octacon> Würde jemand bei meinem Samba Problem mit dem Teamviewer gucken?
<nagetier> also.. X, natürlich :)
<dreamon_2> Ok, wie machen wir weiter nur reboot?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: mach das ruhig mal.. auch die xorg.conf uvor wieder löschen, und schauen ob wieder eine generiert wird.. evtl. enthält die die Setting für deinen TFT, die du dann im "nvidia-mode" verwenden könntest
<dreamon_2> ok.
<nagetier> ok
<dreamon_2> seltsames zeug → http://paste.debian.net/974156/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<octacon> Würde jemamd mit dem Teamviewer bei mir schauen?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: sieht gut aus, jetzt neustarten
<dreamon_2> hoi.. jetzt kommt die gui
<dreamon_2> Ok. Zumindest brauch ich das Bios nicht mehr bemühen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: xorg.conf ist neu?
<dreamon_2> mist hab vergessen zu löschen.
<nagetier> würde ich machen
<nagetier> wenn automatisch alles klappt, wollen wir da nicht eingreifen
<dreamon_2> jetzt wurde keine xorg erzeugt.. die gibts gar nicht mehr.. grübel
<nagetier> dreamon_2: du hattest jetzt nochmal neu gestartet?
<dreamon_2> nein
<nagetier> dann wird wahrscheinlich prime-selector das gemacht haben
<dreamon_2> Soll ich nochmal.. im moment existiert auf jedenfall keine.. obwohl ich eingeloggt bin
<nagetier> ja, mach nochmal..
<dreamon_2> soll ich auf intel stehen lassen?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und dann mal wieder xrandr --current
<dreamon_2> ui.. nun rebootet er aber in Recordzeit.. keine freezes mehr.
<nagetier> ahjo
<nagetier> könnte am nvidia temp dingsi liegen..
<nagetier> ist aber nur ein fixer gedanke :)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und, sag an ;)
<dreamon_2> bin wieder eingeloggt aber die xorg.conf gibts immer ncoht nicht
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> xrandr --current, bitte
<nagetier> dreamon_2: das schreibe dir dann mal selber in eine Datei
<dreamon_2> Soll ich das in der Gui machen oder im ssh ?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: auf dem rechner
<nagetier> in der gui
<nagetier> dem*
<dreamon_2> mom muß nochmal rebooten.. er hat mein firefox nicht eingebunden.. mein fehler
<dreamon> nagetier, http://paste.debian.net/974158/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<dreamon_2> was meintest du mit "dreamon_2: das schreibe dir dann mal selber in eine Datei"
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, das kannst du sein lassen, hatte die Hoffnung die Ausgabe wäre informativer
<nagetier> dreamon_2: mach mal das..
<dreamon> Was machen?
<nagetier> melde dich ab, beende den X-Server, und generiere eine xorg.conf
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> bin nicht so schnell 
<dreamon> Ohne auf nvidia umzustellen?
<nagetier> auch nervt das keyboard
<nagetier> jo
<dreamon> Abmelden ist klar, aebr den x-server beenden? mit killall Xorg?
<mrkramps> nope, den display-manager-dienst stoppen
<nagetier> dreamon: systemctl stop lightdm
<nagetier> vermute ich..
<dreamon> Ok. 
<nagetier> dreamon: kommt auf deine GUI an
<nagetier> ahja
<dreamon_2> ok. ht funktioniert nun Xorg -configure
<nagetier> ja
<dreamon_2> No devices to configure. Configuration failed. 
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974159/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: hm.. wir wollen eh nvidia. Würde jetzt wieder umschalten
<dreamon_2> ok, reboot?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: moment bitte
<dreamon_2> gern
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ich versuche etwas zu finden wie wir die SDaten deines Monitors auslesen können.. denke aber das Handbuch schnappen ist sinnvoller
<dreamon_2> eine xorg.conf gibt es nach dem prime-selector nvidia nicht
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> dreamon_2:  generieren kannst du?
<dreamon_2> nagetier, nein, kommt die gleiche Meldung wie vorhin bei der Nvidia
<nagetier> dreamon_2: das klappte doch aber vorhin, aber liege ich da falsch?
<dreamon_2> no devices to configure..
<dreamon_2> nach dem Reboot hat ers erzeugt. Aber mit Xorg -configure nocht nie
<nagetier> ahso
<dreamon_2> vorher hat ers nicht erzeugt, weil angeblich der x-server gelaufen sei
<nagetier> stimmt
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und Xorg läuft? ps -A
<dreamon_2> Im moment nicht wir haben ja systemctl stop lightdm gemacht
<dreamon_2> im moment läuft kein X
<nagetier> dreamon_2: jedenfalls ist das schade, und genau hier solltest du weiter versuchen Informationen zu finden. Der monitor sollte erkannt werden, auch wenn nvidia ausgewählt und verwendet wird
<dreamon_2> nagetier, erst beim reboot erzeugt er die xorg.conf. (wenn ich vor dem reboot auf nvidia umgestellt hätte)
<nagetier> dreqja, für das configure sollte auch kein X laufen
<dreamon_2> Ich starte mal neu.. dann kann ich das auch versuchen nun so zu beenden ohne das kill?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ahso, dachte das hättest gemacht.. also auf nvidia umstellen und neustart?
<nagetier> mach das
<dreamon_2> nein noch nicht.. 
<dreamon_2> ok
<dreamon_2> Nun geht der sch*** mit dem job monitor ... wieder los.. 
<dreamon_2> die xorg.conf ist nun wieder da
<nagetier> ok, dann schalte den Dienst vorerst ab
<nagetier> aber merke dir das, es ging das ja um Temperaturen
<nagetier> *da ja
<dreamon_2> nagetier, Beim runterfahren.. beim hochfahren um monitor und control system power state
<dreamon_2> see "systemctl status powerd.service" for detailes
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und, was steht da, nichts auffälliges?
<nagetier> du kannst den aber auch mal deaktivieren.. oder man korrigiere mich bitte
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974162/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, schalte den ab
<nagetier> so wie das aussieht ist der eh nicht richtig konfiguriert
<nagetier> dreamon_2: systemctl stop powerd und systemctl disable powerd
<dreamon_2> also nach dem hochfahren. war nun die xorg.conf da. Habe dann systemctl stop lightdm gemacht → dann Xorg -configure 
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974164/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<dreamon_2> ok → systemctl disable powerd → Removed symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/powerd.service.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, dann würde ich die jetzt tatsächlich nochmal löschen, neustarten und die automatisch erstellte füllen
<dreamon_2> ok. lösche xorg.conf
<nagetier> sehr gut :)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: notfalls halt mit genau den Werten deines TFT
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Oder es gibt hier noch den Optimus Trick, den wir nicht wissen, ansonsten sieht das recht gut aus, finde ich.. wenn auch noch nicht in bunt :)
<dreamon_2> ok, nun ist das lästige power/monitor zeug weg.. 
<dreamon_2> Cursor blinkt nun nicht mehr.. dafür ganz schwarz ;)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: was machst du üblich mit deinem Rechner, blender?
<nagetier> oder ähnliches? :)
<dreamon_2> Auch.. Ich mach richtig viel Zeug.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: halte die Temperaturen im Blick
<mrkramps> samma, was das für ein laptop?
<nagetier> auch wenn der Dienst läuft :)7
<dreamon_2> Im moment würde ich nur gern mal das nvidia wieder zum laufen bekommen.. so das ich bild hab.
<mrkramps> und welcher anschluss soll hier aktiviert werden?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: auch mal wieder, der lieft schon?
<nagetier> mrkramps: nvidia und interner tft
<dreamon_2> Lenovo i7 mit 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<dreamon_2> nagetier, ja, vor Jahren hab ich mal damit gezockt. WarThunder.. das ging gut. 
<nagetier> dreamon_2: bios ist aktuell?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: dmesg könntest nochmal pasten
<dreamon_2> Gute Frage. Ich hab kein Windows mehr drauf. Müsste mal schauen.
<mrkramps> also kein laptop?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: das sollte dmesg oder das bios selber auswerfen.. und natürlich ein Blick ins Netz
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974166/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<dreamon_2> mrkramps, Doch laptop!
<mrkramps> und der proprietäre nvidia-treiber funktioniert nicht mehr?
<dreamon_2> 340 und 375 booten in einen blackscreen. Ich hatte optimus im Bios deaktiviert gehabt. und nur mit intel gearbeitet. Und wollte nun mal wieder nvidia anwerfen. Aber es endete im Blackscreen. In tty1-6 komme ich ohne probleme
<dreamon_2> lightdm läuft (aber ich sehe nur schwarz auf tty7
<nagetier> Ist denn bumblebee installiert und muss das noch verwendet werden?
<mrkramps> bumblebee sollte nicht installiert sein
<nagetier> ok
<mrkramps> ansonsten funktioniert prime nicht
<nagetier> bin gerade echt zu faul zum lesen, aber das sollte auch dreamon_2 können :)
<dreamon_2> hmm.. womöglich ist bumblebee installiert.. 
<mrkramps> dann deinstallieren, und nvidia-prime mit --reinstall nich mal drüber
<mrkramps> *noch
<dreamon_2> wie kann ich schauen ob bumblebee installiert ist?
<mrkramps> apt-cache policy bumblebee
<mrkramps> besser noch: apt-cache policy bumblebee*
<dreamon_2> mrkramps, bumblebee-nvidia:  Installiert:           (keine) → heißt wohl das es nicht installiert ist?
<mrkramps> schau nochmal nach: apt-cache policy bbswitch-dkms primus
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974169/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<mrkramps> runter damit
<dreamon_2> die beiden ? bbswitch-dkms primus
<mrkramps> ist nur das eine installiert, oder?
<dreamon_2> so wie ich das sehe..(pastebin ^) zeigt nur bbswitch-dkms installiert an
<mrkramps> dann wohl das deinstalliere …
<dreamon_2> mrkramps, deinsalliert hat er aber   bbswitch-dkms* und  nvidia-prime*
<mrkramps> dann liegt das daran, dass ich hier gerade beim gegenprüfen einen fehler gemacht habe
<mrkramps> also nvidia-prime natürlich wieder installieren :S
<nagetier> so wäre zumindest das mit der Temperatur geklärt ;)
<dreamon_2> jetzt installiert er wieder beide pakete
<mrkramps> soll er auch
<mrkramps> ich habe nicht gesehen, dass nvidia-prime unter ubuntu von bbswitch abhängt
<dreamon_2> erledigt.. und nun?
<mrkramps> gute frage, neuinstallation des treibers hast du vermutlich als erstes gemacht
<dreamon_2> ja
<dreamon_2> Glaube wir machen einen Break.. ich beles mich mal.. und melde mich morgen, falls ich nicht weiterkomme
<mrkramps> dreamon_2, hast du den nouvau-treiber mal geblockt?
<dreamon_2> puh.. wenn dann vor längerer Zeit.. kann ich im moment nicht sagen
<mrkramps> das könntest du mal testen
<dreamon_2> Im /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-375_hybrid.conf gibt es blacklist einträge mit nouveau.
<mrkramps> dann sollte das auch kein problem sein
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Um deinen TFT in xorg.conf einzutragen ist "modeline" der richtige Suchbegriff, und der will die genauen Werte des Geräts
<nagetier> falls das noch nötig sein sollte..
<dreamon_2> nagetier → http://paste.debian.net/974171/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<dreamon_2> Nun hat er eine xorg.conf erzeugt. die ist etwas größer
<nagetier> dann starte mit der mal
<dreamon_2> ok
<dreamon_2> argh nun hat der job den teamviewer auf dem kicker und wartet ewig beim runterfahren
<nagetier> ja, irgendetwas ist immer
<nagetier> :)
<mrkramps> insbesondere immer dann, wenn etwas anderes schon nervt
<mrkramps> scheiße am fuß und so ;)
<nagetier> bah ;)
<dreamon_2> So isses.. Nun ist der Cursor wieder oben links in der Ecke da .. ;)
<nagetier> so wirds nicht langweilig
<mrkramps> was steht denn jetzt so drin in der xorg.conf?
<dreamon_2> nachdem reboot steht wieder der alte kram drin, nicht der gleiche als ich das sudo nvidia-xconfig gemacht habe
<nagetier> dreamon_2: dann generiere die mit nvidia-xconfig, und starte lightdm neu
<nagetier> äh.. starte es
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974176/ Oben die nach reboot und unten die generierte nach nvidia-xconfig
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<nagetier> ahjo
<nagetier> dreamon_2: sieht gut aus, Section "Monitor" ist vorhanden
<nagetier> die will man, sicher ie mal weg
<nagetier> *die
<nagetier> auch Inactive "intel" gefällt
<mrkramps> doofe frage, aber machen die BusIDs echt sinn so?
<nagetier> mrkramps: sieht nach einem Optimus-Dingen aus
<dreamon_2> lightdm CRITICAL ** session_get_login1_session_id: assertion" session != NULL " failed
<dreamon_2> warning output not found ignoring
<nagetier> dreamon_2: bitte mal die komplette log
<dreamon_2> nagetier, log von was? ich hab dir gerande getippt was auf der Kiste ausgegeben wird wenn ich lightdm dann manuell starte
<nagetier> dreamon_2: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Die willst du derzeit gar nicht aus dem Blick lassen 
<dreamon_2> http://paste.debian.net/974177/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<mrkramps> der sucht screen 1 oder?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: wie groß ist der Speicher für die Grafikarte(n) im BIOS eingestellt?
<dreamon_2> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=213962 → die hier sagen das nvidia-xconfig scheiße ist
<le_bot> Title: (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section. / Newbie Corner / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<dreamon_2> mom ich schau nach
<mrkramps> änder das mal im server layout
<mrkramps> Screen      1  "nvidia" 0 0
<nagetier> dreamon_2: das mag auch sein, wir wollen aber auch nur eine gui vor uns
<nagetier> dann nimmt man nvidia-settings, vermute ich auch bei optimus
<dreamon_2> im bios steht zum Thema speicher nichts drin
<nagetier> hm, ok
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und du hast jett die Werte für deinen internen TFT, das ist gut
<mrkramps> ach, das steht auch so im arch wiki
<mrkramps> [ 16112.937] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.
<mrkramps> wie oben screen 0 in screen 1 ändern
<dreamon_2> mrkramps, Ich hab ein BILD..
<dreamon_2> Wenn auch in er Falschen Auflösung .. Riesiger Mauszeiger..
<mrkramps> das schon mal mehr als vor 3 stunden :)
<dreamon_2> Aber ein BILD!!
<mrkramps> dann kannst du mal folgendes ausprobieren
<mrkramps> xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0
<mrkramps> xrandr --auto
<dreamon_2> darf ich das in der Gui machen?
<mrkramps> ja
<mrkramps> wenn er den NVIDIA-0 nicht kennt, dann mit xrandr --listproviders auswahl sichten
<dreamon_2> ne das hat er alles geschluckt.
<mrkramps> hat sich was an der auflösung getan?
<dreamon_2> Nein.. das ist so geblieben
<mrkramps> dann kommen wir damit nicht weiter
<dreamon_2> ich kann anzeige starten.. dort steht 640x480... dort könnte ich umstellen
<mrkramps> mach das doch mal
<dreamon_2> LOL.. habe die Wahl zwischen 640x480 und 320x240..
<mrkramps> dann braucht's wohl noch eine Modeline
<dreamon_2> Der Zweitbildschirm wird zwar angezeigt funktioniert aber nicht.. 
<mrkramps> ist ja auch nicht konfiguriert
<dreamon_2> unter intel konnte ich das mit xfce schön mit anzeige alles Einstellen.
<nagetier> und jetzt nvidia-settings?
<mrkramps> dreamon_2, deswegen wird ja keine feste xorg.conf mehr verwendet
<mrkramps> also normalerweise
<dreamon_2> Das versteh ich ja gerade nicht. Warum fummeln wir an der xorg.conf wenn sie eigentlich nicht mehr verwendet wird.?
<mrkramps> weil normalerweise
<nagetier> weil es ohne auch mal nicht funktioniert
<mrkramps> aber nvidia-treiber ist nicht normalerweise ;)
<dreamon_2> Achso.. das macht Sinn ;)
<nagetier> mit aber eigentlich immer, das muss dann aber auch nicht am selben Wochenende geschehen :)
<dreamon_2> nvidia-setting.. läßt mich auch nichts vernünfiges einstellen.. 
<dreamon_2> sollte ich vielleicht mal rebooten?
<nagetier> keine Auflösung?
<mrkramps> reboot wäre tatsächlich mal 'ne maßnahme
<nagetier> immer..
<dreamon_2> Nein nur eine Virtuelle Größe über 2000pixel
<mrkramps> müssten ja auch wissen, ob sich das so erhält, wie jetzt konfiguriert
<nagetier> hm
<nagetier> das ist auch neu, dürfte aber an diesem Dingen liegen
<dreamon_2> reboot in gui funktioniert.. aber 640x480 bleibt
<mrkramps> dann eben modeline
<nagetier> dreamon_2: egal, erst einmal freuen.. :)
<mrkramps> dreamon_2, was ist deine native auflösung?
<dreamon_2> JUHUUUUU... 
<nagetier> so ist richtig
<nagetier> eigentlich dürfte auch eine "einfache Zeile" in xorg.conf asreichen, glaube modeline ist gar nicht nötig
<nagetier> +u
<mrkramps> das doch modeline?!
<mrkramps> mit mode kommste hier eher nicht weiter
<nagetier>  Option         "metamodes" "DP-0: 1920x1200_60 +0+0, DP-3: 1680x1050_60 +1920+0"
<nagetier> das ist meine
<nagetier> mrkramps: ja, hatte das etwas einfaches im Kopf, wo man nur die Auflösung in Pixel angibt
<nagetier> also noch einfacher, wie 1920x1200
<dreamon_2> ModeLine "1360x768@60" 85.5 1360 1424 1536 1792 768 771 777 795 -HSync +VSync → hat leider nichts verändert.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: sei mit modeline vorsichtig
<dreamon_2> Der interne Monitor kann nur 1366x769 
<mrkramps> was willst du dann mit 1360?
<dreamon_2> war ein fehler..
<dreamon_2> ähm was soll ich nun eintragen?
<mrkramps> ich hätte die ModeLine in Section "Monitor" versucht
<dreamon_2> identifier "monitor 0" hmm.. haben wir nicht vorhin auf monitor 1 umgestellt=?
<mrkramps> nein, auf screen 1
<mrkramps> also "Monitor0" braucht die ModeLine unter Option "DPMS"
<dreamon_2> ja da hatte ichs vorhin auch hinplatziert gehabt.. ohne erfolg
<dreamon_2> Modes      "nvidia-auto-select" → eigentlich sollte er die displays doch selbst abfragen
<nagetier> in einer optimalen Welt
<mrkramps> dann lass die modeline für Monitor0 stehen und -"nvidia-auto-select" +"1368x768@60"
<dreamon_2> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings/ da steht was von einer Monitor.xml
<le_bot> Title: nvidia-settings › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> eh oder 1366x768@60 oder was auch immer das jetzt ist
<nagetier> oder xrandr
<mrkramps> dreamon_2, such die konfigurationsdateien und lösch die halt
<nagetier> dreamon_2: führe mal bitte zwischenzeitlich xrandr --auto aus, dazu sollte nvidia-setings aber aus sein
<dreamon_2> habe gelöscht → Xubuntu verwendet ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<dreamon_2> xrandr --auto → gibt nichts aus und ändert auch nichts
<nagetier> dreamon_2: paste nochmal xrandr
<nagetier> das sagt uns auch die genau maximale Auflösung
<nagetier> +e
<dreamon_2> ich kanns dir nicht pasten.. weiss nicht wie.. 
<dreamon_2> aber auch der zeigt 640x480 und 320x240 bei dem Internen Monitor an
<nagetier> dreamon_2: pastebinit ist installiert? Dann xrandr | pastebinit
<nagetier> hm..
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24992193/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: den externen mal abklemmen?
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24992213/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> ja, schade
<nagetier> dann mit modeline weitermachen :)
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines/
<le_bot> Title: XServer Modelines › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_2> hat es vielleicht mit dem job von vorhin zu tun den wir abgeschaltet haben?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ne, das nicht, aber habe schon Pferde kotzen sehen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: mach ihn wieder an :) kannst ja falls nicht wieder abschalten
<dreamon_2> ok, das isses nicht
<nagetier> dreamon_2: nimm den externen bitte ab und starte nochmal neu.. xD dann xrandr ansehen
<nagetier> dann modeline generieren
<dreamon_2> hab ich dir schon geschickt und auch so gemacht.. Aber da sind nur die beiden da. 640 und 320
<nagetier> ahso
<nagetier> dachte wäre ohne neustart
<dreamon_2> modeline getaltet sich etwas unübersichtlich
<dreamon_2> das liest sich als wäres nur für alte CRT Monitore
<mrkramps> nope, das stimmt so
<nagetier> dreamon_2: versuche nochmal xrandr --mode 1024x768
<nagetier> aber.. hm
<nagetier> das wird eh nichts
<mrkramps> wenn randr den mode nicht kennt, läuft des net
<nagetier> jo
<dreamon_2> nvidia-settings -q CurrentMetaMode → zeigt auch keine Auflösung an..
<nagetier> http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl hilft bei modeline generieren
<le_bot> Title: The XFree86 Modeline Generator (at xtiming.sourceforge.net)
<mrkramps> ich dachte man nimmt da einfach cvt
<dreamon_2> modeline macht mich nicht glücklich
<dreamon_2> mrkramps, nagetier .. muß ins Bett ich schlaf vor der Tastatur ein. Gute N8.. Danke für eure Hilfe. Morgen ist ein neuer tag
<dreamon_2> ähm heute .. 
<mrkramps> jau, schalf gut
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-01
<dreamon_2> cache
<doev> Guten Morgen. Um gute Hardware für lirc zu finden, wie könnte ich da googlen? Irgendwie kommt nix bei rund. Wie nennt man denn die Hardware?
<Hanzzoi> moin, ich hab ein problem mit xrdp und die verbindung mit den dienst. ich möchte mich mit windows remote an einem xrdp anmelden. Derzeit komm ich grad nicht weiter. Diverse Artikel zu .xsession & co hab ich bereits durch. 
<Hanzzoi> jetzt brauch ich wohl etwas anstoss für: "was sind die wichtigen schritte für xrdp?"
<dadrc> was passiert denn, wenn du versuchst, dich zu verbinden?
<Hanzzoi> ich kann mich anmelden per user passwort, aber es baut sich keine xsession auf. im log stand, dass bereits ein xserver läuft. muss dieser erstmal aus sein?
<dadrc> Hanzzoi, gib mir mal die genaue Fehlermeldung, bitte
<Hanzzoi> ich hab per google erfahren, dass xrdp und gnome3 zusammen nicht funktionieren. jetzt bin ich an http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8952 dran
<le_bot> Title: XRDP – How to install XRDP on Ubuntu 16.04 – Easy Way – Griffon's IT Library (at c-nergy.be)
<doev> Wie kann ich raus finden, ob ein device genutzt wird? Fehler: main:3904: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE SATELLITE CARD FOUND. ***** Please check wether dvb driver is loaded and verify that no dvb application (i.e. vdr) is running.
<doev> aus der dmesg: dvb-usb: Technisat SkyStar USB HD (DVB-S/S2) successfully initialized and connected.
<doev> die Module sind auch geladen
<Hanzzoi> geschafft :) thx for help
<doev> hat sich erledigt.
<dreamon_2> dreamon, TEST
<dreamon> nagetier, https://lenovolinux.blogspot.de/2016/05/bumblebee-on-lenovo-t440p-nvidia-gt.html
<le_bot> Title: Linux on Lenovo: Bumblebee on a Lenovo T440p [NVidia GT 730M] with XUbuntu/Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (at lenovolinux.blogspot.de)
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen warum in dem Beispiel die Treiber ge"blacklist"et werden? Genau die die installiert werden. Ich kann den Sinn nicht verstehen
<jokrebel> na vermutlich ist der Blogautor der Meinung, dass die originalen Treiber nicht verwendet werden sollen/dürfen
<jokrebel> Und "Rebooting after installing drivers but before blacklisting them will result in a black-screen and you'll have to enter through recovery mode to blacklist them." klingt doch recht verständlich
<jokrebel> Da ich mit Bumblebee nichts am Hut habe und normal auch das offizielle Ubuntuuserswiki jedweden Blogs vorziehe kann ich aber den Wahrheits-7notwendigkeitsgrad nicht näher beurteilen
<dreamon_2> jokrebel, Die Wiki funktioniert leider gar nicht
<dreamon_2> jokrebel, Schau dir mal Punkt6 von dem Blog an, da muß ich zustimmen
<jokrebel> wie gesagt; keiner Erfahrung meinerseits dazu. Sorry
<jokrebel> aber wenn dem so ist, dass da ein Bug ist, sollte sich das doch auch bei launchpad finden lassen. Da schon geschaut?
<dreamon_2> Ich hab den totalen Bumblebee drehwurm. Kämpfe schon seit mehreren Tagen damit. Ich bin schon froh das ich ein Bild hab. Geschweige umschalten könnte. Launchpad hab ich noch nicht gesucht.
<oxtobear> falscher channel irgendwie ;)
<dreamon_2> Warum blacklistet er alle Nvidia Treiber. Welcher soll dann noch geladen werden?
<jokrebel> warum er oben schreibt "sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia nvidia-361" um ihn dann unten zu blacklisten wirst Du den Autor des Blogs fragen müssen
<dreamon_2> jokrebel, demnach erscheint dir das auch nicht logisch
<jokrebel> seltsam schon, ja
<juliank> Naja, macht doch sinn, oder? bumblebee lädt die Treiber dann, aber standardmäßig muss soll halt das Intel zeug genutzt werden
<dreamon_2> juliank, Das macht Sinn
<jokrebel> dreamon_2: Von wegen "nach dem UU Wiki klappt es gar nicht". Hattest Du diesen Unterpunkt beachtet? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee/#Thinkpad-T420s-DELL-Latitude-E6520-eventuell-auch-andere-Modelle-betreffend#
<le_bot> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee/#Thinkpad-T420s-DELL-Latitude-E6520-eventuell-auch-andere-Modelle-betreffend
<le_bot> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_2> Ob das bei 16.04 auch noch so ist..
<jokrebel> ...gute Frage
<dreamon_2> ich leg mich mal eine Weile auf Ohr, hab mir wegen dem Kram schon die ganze N8 um die Ohren geschlagen. Mache später weiter
 * jokrebel weiß schon, warum er um so Hybridkram nen großen Bogen macht
 * juliank auch
<jokrebel> und bumblebee scheint jetzt nicht wirklich für xenial vorhanden zu sein. Gibts noch nicht mal ein passendes PPA https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<le_bot> Title: Stable Bumblebee releases : “Bumblebee Project” team (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> liest sich überall recht veraltet und maximal für 14.04 zu taugen
<damnshoes> Kann mir jemand eine Netzwerkkarte empfehlen, mit der Wake on LAN unter Ubuntu funktioniert?
<paracusia> hallo freunde, ich würde gerne mit meinem pc telefonieren übers smartphone(bluetooth), genau wie im auto - hat da jemand erfahrung und/oder tipps? wäre sehr nett! :)
<jokrebel> damnshoes: Mit den meisten aktuellen sollte das doch klappen heut zu tage
<DaVu> Naja...so ganz einfach wird das nicht gehen...
<DaVu> irgendwas muss ja den Anruf annehmen.
<damnshoes> jokrebel: Ich habe onboard-LAN und es stellte sich heraus dass WoL wegen Fehlern aus dem Treiber entfernt wurde. Möchte ungerne eine Karte kaufen die das selbe Schicksal ereilte^^
<paracusia> DaVu, habe gnokii gefunden, aber das ist nur für alte nokia geräte usw.
<DaVu> damnshoes: hast du das mal mit: ethtool <netzwerk_karte> getestet?
<DaVu> <netzwerk_karte> musst du natürlich mit der entsprechenden Schnittstelle ersetzen
<jokrebel> damnshoes: normale PCI Steckkarten (wenn man nicht grad Gigabit will) werden einem doch nachgeschmissen. Kann Dir welche abtreten
<DaVu> damnshoes: habs gerade bei mir getestet:     Wake-on: g 
<jokrebel> damnshoes: und bei OnBoard könnte noch eine BIOS-einstellung nötig sein (oder sogar ein BIOS Update). 
<DaVu> musst den Befehl aber mit sudo ausführen
<damnshoes> daVu, jokrebel: Ist im BIOS aktiviert, ethtool zeigt nichts über Wol an. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen dass für diesen Chip WoL entfernt wurde weil es Probleme mit Suspend gab (oder so)
<DaVu> gib uns mal die Ausgabe des Befehls in einem Pastebin, bitte
<jokrebel> und auch ein "lspci"
<DaVu> sudo ethtool <schnittstelle> | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> und für lspci: lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<damnshoes> DaVu, jokrebel: Der Rechner steht nicht hier und es ist niemand vor Ort um ihn einzuschalten :D
<DaVu> ok, wie kannst du dann wissen, dass der Befehl nichts über WOL ausgibt?
<DaVu> solange du nicht am Rechner sitzt, können wir dir nur bedingt helfen
<damnshoes> weil ich vor einigen Tagen vor dem Rechner saß und mehrere Stunden rumprobiert habe
<DaVu> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wol-faehige-netzwerkkarte-pci-e/#post-7763113
<le_bot> Title: WOL-fähige Netzwerkkarte PCI-E › Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> WOL nehm ich (weil es schon auch frikelig sein kann) immer erst mal lokal in Betrieb. Das allein kann schon schwierig genug werden.
<jokrebel> !wol
<le_bot> Informationen zu WOL finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WOL
<damnshoes> DaVu: Danke, den Link werde ich mir mal ansehen
<damnshoes> jokrebel: Das war ursprünglich auch der Plan, aber irgendwann musste ich dann doch mal nach hause ^^
<DaVu> der verweist dich halt auf eine Karte, die in dem Thread funktioniert. 
<DaVu> Habe auch ein Board hier wo der interne LAN Port WOL unter Linux nicht unterstützt
<DaVu> ist also gar nicht so unüblich
<damnshoes> Ist gut zu wissen dass es wohl kein besonders exotisches Problem ist
<DaVu> Bei mir ist es auf einem ASRock H87 Board mit Intel Haswell. Zwar nicht mehr ganz so neu...aber auch nicht prehistorisch ;)
<DaVu> auf meinem aktuellen Skylake Rechner ist es unterstützt, wie das "Wake on: g" oben zeigte ;)
<DaVu> so...muss erstmal los
<damnshoes> Danke soweit erstmal für die Hilfe, ich werde mich zu WoL nochmal etwas einlesen
<jokrebel> damnshoes: Und dann am besten von "vor Ort" aus wieder melden.
<damnshoes> jokrebel: Werde ich tun, danke :)
<doev> ich habe ein dvb-s2 karte installiert. mit w_scan wurde auch eine Channelliste grfunden. Ich gehe davon aus das die Karte funktioniert. Trotzdem bekomme ich mit vdr noch kein Bild. Ich habe es mit dem Webinterface probiert, ohne Erfolg.
<doev> Wie könnte ich das jetzt weiter testen?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Der Blog schreibt zumindest für 16.04. (Bumblebee) Ich kämpf mal weiter.
<Isi_> exit
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-02
<dreamon> Hallo. Ich hab da eine Verständnisfrage. Ich kämpfe ja schon länger mit nvidia/optimus rum. Nach installation von nvidia-375 funktioniert der Treiber bis zum nächsten Neustart.
<dreamon> Soviel ich herausgefunden habe wir beim Starten, gpu-manager aufgerufen (das ist eine grub option die standardmäßg aufgerufen wird) 
<dreamon> Dieser scheint mir meine ganze Konfiguration zu zerlegen!
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25002850/ Das ist das /var/log/gpu-manager.log
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Bei Zeile 70 gehts los. Da stellt er alles um. Auch zum Schluß die xorg.conf 
<dreamon> Und das ist ziemlich fies. 
<dreamon> Frage was ist mesa? Und warum tut er das? Kann ich ihn beeinflussen?
<dreamon> Eigentlich sollte man mit prime-select nvidia|intel umschalten aber da fummelt ja dieser gpu-manager schon drein
<Fussel> dreamon, ist nur ne vermutung, versuch mal den mesa runterzuwerfen. ist nur schuss ins blaue!
<dreamon> Fussel, Was ist mesa? ich hab den in einigen Beschreibungen gelesen. 
<dreamon> wie heißt das Paket?
<Fussel> dreamon, ist jetzt nur aus dem gedächtnisprotokotz... der hat... achso...
<Fussel> hmm, irgendwas mit standartgrafik??
<dreamon> Naja Optimus hat ja zwei Grafikkarten die es verwaltet .. intel und nvidia. was nun dieser mesa zu suchen hat. Keine Ahnung
<nagetier> moin dreamon. Bleibt die Auflösung denn jetzt stabil auf nativ?
<dreamon> nagetier, Auflösung ist im moment nicht das problem. Frag mich bitte nicht warum. Aber das ist sehr chaotisch, weil dieser gpu-manager ständig bei reboot etwas umstellt.
<dreamon> nagetier, Das hat gedauert bis ist das gepeilt hab. Ich mach was.. dann rebootet ich und dann Chaos
<nagetier> dreamon: aber du hast jetzt auch etwas größeres als 320x240?
<dreamon> Ja, aber er hat nach reboot wieder auf Intel oder mesa umgestellt. 
<dreamon_2> TEST
<nagetier> dreamon: und warum klappt das jetzt mit der Auflösung=
<dreamon> nagetier, Ich weiß es nicht. Ich hab gestern den ganzen Tag rumgemacht.. auf einmal war das problem weg
<nagetier> hm, schade
<dreamon> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der nvidia überhaupt geladen wurde. 
<dreamon> Weil nach reboot, er ja alles verbiegt
<nagetier> dreamon: ob geladen sagt dir lsmod, die Frage ist ob er auch verwendet wird
<nagetier> weil vorgetrstern vor intel sowohl nvidia geladen
<nagetier> vorgestern wurde*
<dreamon> lsmod zeigt mir viel an, nvidia, i915 
<dreamon> Das macht er immer noch.
<nagetier> dreamon: dann sollte /var/log/Xorg.0.log sagen welches Modul es davon gerade verwendet
<dreamon> gib mir mal ein paar augenblicke.. ich bootet neu und installier nochmal nvidia und stoppe diesen gpu-manager
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und wenn ich mich nicht irre schmeißt glxgear aus, welche GPU es verwendet
<nagetier> dreamon_2: glxgears -info
<dreamon_2> Mist hab vergessen update-grub zu machen, jetzt hat er mir wieder alles zerschossen
<nagetier> das übt
<dreamon_2> kann man den gpu-manager nicht irgendwie umerziehen?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: warum ist denn da grub mit vom spiel?
<dreamon_2> weil es die einzige möglichkeit den ans schweigen zu bekommen, eine bootoption zu setzen nogpumanager dann ein update-grub 
<dreamon_2> Das soll ihn davon abhalten das er rumfummelt
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ahja, ok
<nagetier> dachte gpumanager setzt da selber die cmdline
<nagetier> dreamon_2: erkläre bitte noch mal was da jetzt abläuft und was du erwartest
<dreamon_2> Da ich nicht verstanden habe das gpumanager beim booten ständig die Grafikkarte verstellt. hab ich nur noch Chaos im Kopf
<nagetier> wie verstellt er die denn? du startest den Rechner neu und die GPU ist nicht mehr die vorherige?
<dreamon_2> Vorhin gelang es mir den treiber zu installieren. systemctl stop lightdm zu machen und dann konnte ich lightdm manuell starten und nvidia lief. 
<dreamon_2> Vor lauter Begeisterung hab ich dann rebootet um zu testen ob das morgen wohl auch noch ginge.
<nagetier> das macht es schon deutlicher
<dreamon_2> Danach war alles vorbei. Dann suchte ich Logs ab. Und fand heraus das die gpu-manager.log(sollte weiter oben ein Link sein) das alles verändert
<nagetier> und bist heute verwundet warum dein gestriger Fehler ich heute auswirkt? .. es war halt doch kein Traum :)
<nagetier> +r
<nagetier> sich heute* ..
<nagetier> egal
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, du sollst da auch nicht eingreifen, vermute ich
<dreamon_2> Im moment installier ich wieder nvidia-375 und nvidia-settings und wunder mich das lsmod scheinbar den nvidia jetzt nicht lädt
<dreamon_2> Muß ich aber, andere Schreiben auch von einem Bug im gpu-manager
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und das würde dieser manager nicht machen?
<dreamon_2> Schau mal hier → https://lenovolinux.blogspot.de/2016/05/bumblebee-on-lenovo-t440p-nvidia-gt.html
<le_bot> Title: Linux on Lenovo: Bumblebee on a Lenovo T440p [NVidia GT 730M] with XUbuntu/Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (at lenovolinux.blogspot.de)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, sieht ja ganz gut aus.. das wurde von dir erledigt, und gpumanager greift noch immer ein und soll das nicht mehr? gib mal bitte einen kurzen Abriss vom Dokument, ich will das jetzt nicht alles lesen
<nagetier> weil diesen Manager zu haben und noch immer händisch zu installieren kommt mir noch verkehrt vor
<dreamon_2> The ubuntu-drivers-common package installs this thing called gpu-manager. It's started by /etc/init/gpu-manager.conf, which is run by upstart, but what it does is actually creates a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf every time you shut-down/reboot your laptop. We need to disable it, because the xorg.conf it creates will break our setup. Add nogpumanager to your /etc/default/grub file.
<nagetier> ja, danke.. das las ich sogar schon. wie sieht denn /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf aus?
<dreamon_2> Wie ich gerade sehe rebootet er nach der installation vom treiber und deaktiviert dann den gpu-manager.. HÖLLEEE
<dreamon_2> Ich verwende kein Bumblebee.. das macht alles noch schlimmer
<dreamon_2> Im Moment wäre ich glücklich wenn nvidia laufen würde
<nagetier> stimmt, da war etwas
<dreamon_2> Ich kann im Bios ja wechseln auf Intel.. Dann würde dieser Umschalte Schrott wegfallen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und du konntest nur intel oder optimus einstellen?
<nagetier> oder gab es da noch nvidia?
<dreamon_2> Im bios kann man optimus dann sind beide karten intel und nvidia sichtbar. oder im bios fest auf intel wechseln, dann sieht das os nur intel
<nagetier> ok
<dreamon_2> zu vollendung der installation vom nvidia treiber scheint dieser gpu-manager ein reboot zu brauchen.. ich teste
<nagetier> dreamon_2: warum schmeißt du den manager nicht runter?
<dreamon_2> ich finde nichts zu dem gpu-manager im netz
<dreamon_2> Ich brauch langsam Alkohol .. schon wieder dieses scheiß update-grub vergessen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: welches Paket den mitbringt, und ob sich das ohne die Abhängigkeitshölle zu geraden deinstallieren lässt?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und wie sieht deine gpu-manager.conf aus?
<nagetier> wo auch immer die heutzutage liegt..
<nagetier> +in und geraten*
<nagetier> muss ja auch sinn ergeben :)
<dreamon_2> Mom hilf mir mal schnell.. ich habe nvidia-375 und nvidia-settings installiert. Aber es kommt kein login screen.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: kein lightdm?
<dreamon_2> Argh.. langsam dreht sich alles.
<dreamon_2> der meldet faild to start light display manager..
<nagetier> wer meldet das?
<dreamon_2> hab ich vielleicht blacklist vom nvidia drin?
<nagetier> das musst du wissen
<dreamon_2> systemctl status lightdm meldet das
<nagetier> ahja
<nagetier> da sollte eigentlich mehr kommen?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: also mehr Meldung..
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003161
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: mach mal ein stop und dann erst ein start
<dreamon_2> Das ging. Nun kann ich mich einloggen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: den Befehl, den du absetzt und in ein paste legst, solltest du mitpasten
<nagetier> dreamon_2: aha
<nagetier> dreamon_2: zeile 11 deutete das an
<nagetier> dreamon_2: jetzt guck nach welche GPU verwendet wird
<dreamon_2> ich hab ja nur rebootet, dann sollte lightdm doch ncoh gar nicht laufen
<nagetier> hm, das solltest später noch testen
<dreamon_2> wie war das nochmal, das ich erkenne welcher treiber läuft?
<dreamon_2> nvidia-settings ist nicht vollständig
<nagetier> glxgears -info
<dreamon_2> mesa dri intel - Aha der mesa ist der Intel?
<dreamon_2> also läuft im moment er intel.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: mesa ist nicht intel, intel verwendet derzeit mesa.. imho(!) macht nvidia das auch
<nagetier> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesa_3D
<le_bot> Title: Mesa 3D – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<nagetier> oder mesa die intel, ich weiß es auch nicht
<dreamon_2> Was wurde aus meiner nvidia installation.. 
<nagetier> aber mesa==intel ist falsch :)
<nagetier> ja, mal nachdenke.. ;)
<dreamon_2> Hier steht GL_Renderer= Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Mobile
<nagetier> dreamon_2: kannst du den gpu-manager denn deinstallieren?
<dreamon_2> Meinst du das der schon wieder auf Intel geswitcht ist?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: was würde denn jetzt stören nach einem neustart ablaufen?
<nagetier> störend*
<nagetier> dreamon_2: wer oder was da jetzt auf intel geschaltet hat können wir leider nicht sagen, noch ist nicht klar ob der manager eingreift
<dreamon_2> Vielleiht hab ich was geblacklistet und weiß es nicht mehr
<nagetier> oder du mit deiner Installation
<nagetier> da guck da nach!
<dreamon_2> den nouveau hab ich da eingetragen
<nagetier> würde ich auch mal herausnehmen
<nagetier> jedenfalls solange der manager aktiv ist
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003251 ist das gpu-manager.log
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> endlich..
<nagetier> ;)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: naa.. das ist zu sparsam
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003258 Hust
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> und, ist dir daran schon etwas aufgefallen? :)
<dreamon_2> ja das da nix von nvidia steht
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und was passiert wenn du umschaltest, und wie genau machst du das?
<dreamon_2> Um ehrlich zu sein, wollte ich gar nicht mehr umschalten. Nivida und fertig. Aber im prinzip könnte ich es mit prime-select nvidia/intel
<dreamon_2> Im moment wenn ich prime-select query mache sagt er "unknown"
<nagetier> dreamon_2: die Ausgabe von gpu-manager.log würde ich mal mit einem Verweis zu -intel sichern
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und prime-select ist dieser "gpu-manager"?
<nagetier> öder triggert den
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und wie sieht deine gpu-manager.conf aus?
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003283 So siehts aus wenn alles funktioniert
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ok, die mal sichern
<nagetier> dreamon_2: evtl will man die später vergleichen
<nagetier> auch die jetzige xorg.conf würde ich sichern
<dreamon_2> Ich hab alles mögliche schon gesichert. 
<dreamon_2> wo ist diese dopfe gpu-manager.conf
<nagetier> dreamon_2: du willst das aber genau in dem jetzigen Zustand
<nagetier> dreamon_2: locate gpu-manager.conf
<dreamon_2> Im moment gehts ja nicht. 
<nagetier> dreamon_2: die Intel läuft doch?
<nagetier> ist nicht dein Ziel, aber die Intel läuft..
<dreamon_2> Intel läuft immer.. ;)
<nagetier> und da wir intel und nvidia haben, wollen wir den anderen Zustand mit dem jetzigen vergleichen können
<nagetier> egal.. gpu-manager.conf gefunden?
<dreamon_2> nach einem reboot loggt er sich immer noch nicht eni.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: stop und start hilft wieder?
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003314
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: wo ist das her?
<dreamon_2>  → /etc/inti/gpu-manager.conf
<nagetier> und was macht $ gpu-manager wenn doch mit prime-select gearbeit wird?
<dreamon_2> https://lenovolinux.blogspot.de/2016/05/bumblebee-on-lenovo-t440p-nvidia-gt.html Schau mal unter 7. nach was der da macht.
<le_bot> Title: Linux on Lenovo: Bumblebee on a Lenovo T440p [NVidia GT 730M] with XUbuntu/Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (at lenovolinux.blogspot.de)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: du machst das jetzt aber bitte (noch) nicht
<nagetier> dreamon_2: wie sieht denn deine -linux-gnu_gl_conf und -linux-gnu_egl_conf
<nagetier> +aus
<dreamon_2> und wo soll die sein?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und wenn der Autor mit bumblebee arbeitet, musst du in deiner jetzigen Konfiguration Punkt 7 evtl und auch wahrscheinlich nicht anfassen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: du musst auch mal mitarbeiten, bitte
<dreamon_2> nagetier, Sorry. Ich bin sowas von übernächtig. Ich schlage gleich mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur auf.
<nagetier> :) alles gut
<nagetier> dreamon_2: steht doch dort.. eingeben, keine Änderungen vornehmen, und bitte berichten
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003342 welche möchtest du
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: Punkt 7 , sudo update-alternatives --config i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und die Beiden darunter auch
<dreamon_2> und welche soll ich wählen? 
<nagetier> keinen, bitte nur sagen was ausgewählt ist, das ist doch das was du wissen möchtest?
<dreamon_2> so wie dort angegeben.. na das hab ich schon einigemal durch
<dreamon_2> Immoment ist der mesa gewählt
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, das würde ich jetzt auch nicht am Manager vorbei machen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: alle anderen auch?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und welche hast du nach zur Auswahl?
<nagetier> s/nach/noch/
<dreamon_2> 0-3 sollte 3x nvidia-375 und einmal den mesa sollte auch so wie bei Ihm sein.  nur andere version
<nagetier> aha
<nagetier> das ist doch schon mal gut zu wissen
<nagetier> einfach nur so.. :) auch merken kann man sich das und in ein privates log legen
<dreamon_2> mach ich alles.. sobald ich es kapiert hab. 
<nagetier> dreamon_2: dann würde ich jetzt, so wie vorgesehen, auf nvidia umschalten
<dreamon_2> Im moment macht das alles keinen Sinn.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: nochmal.. du willst den jetzigen Zustand
<nagetier> dann musst du das halt alles nochmal machen, oder kannst es dann nicht mehr
<nagetier> oder willst es nicht mehr nachstellen :)
<dreamon_2> Im moment will ich das der Lighdm beim starten wieder geht und vielleicht den nvidia startet. 
<dreamon_2> Es wird immer schlimmer.
<nagetier> das ist klar.. lightdm lassen wir jetzt außen vor, stop und start muss vorerst genügen
<nagetier> sehe ich gar nicht so, und wenn ein desktop manager weg gelassen wird, der GPU Treiber soll laufen
<dreamon_2> Wie stell ich fest das der Treiber da ist und geladen ist?
<nagetier> lsmod
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003397 lsmod
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_2> ist er geladen .. der 375?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: X läuft nicht?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, Zeile 29
<nagetier> dreamon_2: lspci -k ist da auch sinnvoll
<dreamon_2> habe gerade nochmal gebootet.. vorher den gpu-manager deaktiviert
<nagetier> puh..
<dreamon_2> ich lande in der tty1
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und lightdm.. was sagt der?
<nagetier> (aus der Nase zieh)
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003416 lsmod
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_2> ups. lspci-k war das
<dreamon_2> X läuft im moment nicht.
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, sieht doch gut aus, vorerst
<dreamon_2> könnte aber wenn dus brauchst.
<nagetier> klar, hau rein
<nagetier> dreamon_2: wir wollen doch wissen was glxgears -info sagt
<dreamon_2> HEULLL nun wieder 640x480
<nagetier> und wenn der jetzt hoffentlich nvidia anspricht, ist es nur der lightdm.. falls das alles auch noch einen neustart übersteht
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ist jetzt egal
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ich will jetzt sofort wissen was glxgears sagt! :)
<dreamon_2> glxgears sagt: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<dreamon_2> Öfters mal was neues.
<nagetier> bitte die ganze Ausgabe
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003440 → auch nciht länger
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_2> Nur die eine Zeile
<nagetier> ahso, sagt das doch :)
<nagetier> ja, das soltle so nicht sein
<dreamon_2> nvidia-settings ist auch nur die kurze Version.. 
<dreamon_2> Stimmt. Hölle.. Hölle.. Verdammt ich sollte den Alk weglassen ;)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME/ ist dein Vorgehen, nicht https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee/ ?
<le_bot> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_2> Ja Prime. Bumblebee.. grusel
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und welche Pakete hast du bezüglich der Treiber händisch installiert, bzw. welche sind gerade im System?
<nagetier> und warum hast du das getan und wo stand das..
<dreamon_2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-375 nvidia-settings 
<dreamon_2> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/
<le_bot> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ich glaube das sollte man nicht mischen.. aber noch bin ich selber am lesen und weiß es nicht 
<dreamon_2> Ich mische nix. bumblebee hat den Flugschein bekommen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: "Allerdings kann man den gesamten Desktop von der dedizierten GPU berechnen lassen, die dann die integrierte zur Darstellung nutzt. Hierbei hat man die bestmögliche Grafikleistung, allerdings sinkt die Akkulaufzeit dementsprechend." ist was du möchtest und dich darauf einlässt?
<nagetier> vor allem wohl auch "Als Einschränkung ist ein Tearing zu erwähnen, was z.B. beim Scrollen, Verschieben von Fenstern und schnellen Ego-Shootern auffallen kann."
<dreamon_2> nagetier, Ich bin sehr anspruchslos.. will nur ein BILD von Nvidia. 
<dreamon_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25003503 nvidia-smi
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und prime-select query sagt was?
<dreamon_2> ich nehm mal einen anderen Treiber 361?
<nagetier> nein
<dreamon_2> ok
<nagetier> noch nicht.. denke doch der jetzige sollte mit deiner Karte laufen?
<dreamon_2> Das schon. Aber im moment fällt mir nix mehr ein
<nagetier> dreamon_2: und prime-select query sagt was?
<dreamon_2> im moment nvidia
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ja, dann tausch den nvidia mal aus
<nagetier> evtl musst du auch einen noch älteren verwenden, ich kann es dir nicht sagen.. das ist auch der Seite von denen aber zu finden
<dreamon_2> du meinst die Version?
<nagetier> ja
<dreamon_2> 361? 
<dreamon_2> 381? 340?
<nagetier> dreamon_2: http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-archive-de.html zu jedem Treiber steht welche Karte unterstützt wird
<le_bot> Title: Linux Display Driver Archive | NVIDIA (at www.nvidia.de)
<kante> hallo, weiß jemand, wie ich in der konsole testen kann, ob ein proxy-server funktioniert?
<nagetier> guck welchen du maximal nutzen kannst, fällt der jetzige schon darunter, kann man egal welchen darunter versuchen ( da der jetzige ja evtl. problematisch ist)
<kante> also ein fremder proxy-server
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ^
<dreamon> Im wiki steht : Ubuntu 16.04
<dreamon> nvidia-375 - GeForce 400 bis 1000 series | nvidia-340 - GeForce 8 und 9 series, GeForce 100 bis 300 series | nvidia-304 - GeForce 6 und 7 series
<dreamon> hardware ist:  3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1) →	Subsystem: Lenovo GeForce 820M
<dreamon> GF117M würde auf 100 bis 300 serie hinheute.. während geforce 820m auf  Serie 8 und 9 hinheutet.
<dreamon> *Hicks*
<nagetier> dreamon: ja, dann kannst du jetzt nut schauen ob -375 (das war der jetzige?) ein Problem auf genau deinem System hat
<nagetier> nur*
<nagetier> dreamon: sprich ich würde 2-3 kleinere testen, auch ruhig weit herunter
<nagetier> eher 1 bis 2
<nagetier> aber das darf man natürlich gerne ausschließen, da hast du schon vollkommen recht :)
<dreamon> Ich mach mal 361 das hört sich gut an ;)
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> nahezu magisch
<dreamon> Das der lightdm nicht mehr startet, das erschreckt mich höllisch
<nagetier> nee..
<nagetier> der ist halt doof :)
<dreamon> meine Kiste macht nicht mehr das was ich ihr sage → http://paste.debian.net/974362/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<dreamon> Er soll 361 installieren und was macht er "er installiert gleich 3 Versionen"
<nagetier> dreamon: das kann so ok sein
 * nagetier telefon
 * nagetier beendet
<dreamon_2> Ich geb jetzt auf. ich hab die Schnauze soooo voll.
<dreamon_2> Hab nun 3Treiber installiert kein läuft.
<nagetier> ja, lass es für heute
<dreamon_2> ich werf den Hebel auf intel um und Fertig
<nagetier> dreamon_2: bist nicht der Erste der daran scheitert.. würde nur mal interessieren ob's überhaupt schon mal jemand schaffte
<dreamon_2> HAAAAAAAAAAA lightdm läuft ja auch nicht mehr..
<dreamon_2> ich purge den mal und isntalliere neu
<nagetier> dreamon_2: was spricht gegen intel/nouveau?
<dreamon_2> lightdm läuft wieder.. nach neuinstallation.. hurra
<dreamon_2> nouveau kann man nicht zocken
<Fussel> geht hier wunderbar
<Fussel> wenn man dabei beachtet, dass hier hightech-spiele sowiso nicht laufen :>
<dreamon_2> Fussel, Warthunder läuft nur mit nvidia.. :(
<nagetier> dann würde ich aber eher die Kombination wählen anstatt intel fest einzustellen
<dreamon_2> nouveau geht auch nicht.. wobei ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin das auch aktiv war.
<nagetier> so kannst du ja viel besser mal wieder "testen".. auch wenn dann mit blacklist gearbeitet werden muss (wenn ich nicht irre)
<dreamon_2> ohje.. nach der Erfahrung.. brauch ich erst mal abstand. Optimus ist die Hölle ^2
<nagetier> :)
<Fussel> dreamon_2, da beißt sich was ganz gewaltig, ich mein laptop, linux, zocken... aber das wird dann eher offtopic
<dreamon_2> Hatte eine externe HDD dran.. da war arch drauf, leider bootet das nicht mehr. Da ging das perfekt, wenn ich davon gebootet hatte. Egal. Machen wir Feierabend
<dreamon_2> nagetier, Ich danke dir für deine Anteilnahme. 3Nächte durchzumachen reicht fürs nächste
<nagetier> ist gut zu wissen
<nagetier> dreamon_2: sehr gerne :)
<nagetier> dreamon_2: ich würde gerne nochmal wissen was problematisch war, als der nvidia in gescheiter Auflösung vorhin noch lief? .. der Neustart?
<dreamon_2> nagetier, Der nivida lief nur 2Mal, und das hatte nichts mit er Auflösung zu tun
<nagetier> aber er lief mit nativer Auflösung
<dreamon_2> Bild kam nur wenn wir doch auf den screen 1 umstellen und dann war 640x480 angesagt.
<dreamon_2> Egal. Ich leg mich horizontal. Das war alles total verwirrend
<nagetier> also war zu dem Zeitpunkt mehr als ein TFT angeschlossen, externer und interner?
<nagetier> jo
<dreamon_2> nur einer
<dreamon_2> immer nur einer.. 
<nagetier> ahja, der.. mist.. normalerweise arbeitet man mit Screens wenn mehr als einer angeschlossen ist
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-25
<Matze202> Sorry, das ich vorhin so schnell raus war, aber als ich nginx dann doch mal beendet bekommen habe, war die Verbindung von XChat weg und lies sich auch nicht mehr verbinden, weshalb ich nun über Thunderbird drin bin. In wie fern das mit einander zu tun haben kann, weiß ich leider nicht.
<Matze202> Das vorhin geschilderte Problem war erledigt, als ich den richtigen Hauptprozess von nginx im htop rausgefunden hatte (dort zwar nicht beendet bekam) und anschließend im KSysGuard beenden konnte.
<FUZxxl> Moin! Welches Paket muss ich installieren, um die volle x11-Distribution zu erhalten (inkl. tools und startx)
<Frickelpit> ubuntu-desktop afair, das ist ein Metapaket und sollte so alles mitziehen.
<FUZxxl> Frickelpit: ich glaube das basiert mittlerweile aber auf Wayland
<Frickelpit> Macht ja nix
<FUZxxl> lies nochmal meine Frage; ich will die x11-Distribution.  Wayland ist nicht X11
<Frickelpit> Ja, das ist mir klar. Dennoch sollte es aber keine Rolle spielen, denn Du wirst auch die Möglichkeit haben, dich mit X11 anmelden zu können.
<FUZxxl> ich meine, dass ubuntu-desktop eben große Teile der X11-Distribution nicht mit reinzieht
<FUZxxl> wobei, stimmt nicht... Danke für den Hinweis
<FUZxxl> das ist ja seltsam
<FUZxxl> Danke sehr und bis bald!
<Matze202> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man per Console herausfinden kann, wo ein Script liegt, auf welches per IP oder Domain zugegriffen wird?
<Matze202> Ich habe einen vorkonfigurierten Server mir zugelegt und brauche für die Einrichtung von SSL-Zertifikat den Root-Pfad des Scripts und der Server hat Ubuntu 16.04 installiert.
<Matze202> Aber an den für mich üblichen Ablageorten für Webscripte ist leider nichts zu finden.
<dadrc> Der Webserver sollte das wissen. Im Zweifelsfalls in der entsprechenden Konfiguration nachgucken
<Matze202> dadrc: Danke, nur in der Seitenkonfiguration per Apache habe ich leider nichts gefunden. ( /etc/apache2/sites-....) Ich tippe mal dass es über nginx laufen könnte, nur kenne ich mich damit noch nicht aus und habe das leider auch noch nicht gefunden.
<dadrc> Wenn da ein Apache läuft, dann wird da nicht auch noch ein nginx laufen
<dadrc> Das wäre seltsam.
<Matze202> dadrc: der läuft auch zum glück nicht, sondern wurde scheinbar beim certbot installieren mit draufgehauen
<Matze202> unter /etc finde ich leider nichts von nginx, wo ich mal nachsehen könnte
<k1l_> certbot muss validieren, dass die url, zu der du gerade ein cert haben willst, auch wirklich dir gehört. deswegen muss da ein webserver laufen und der letsencrypt seite einen schlüssel zeigen
<k1l_> ich hab noch nicht ganz verstanden, was jetzt das eigentliche problem ist
<Matze202> k1l_: ich bekam folgende Eingabeaufforderung beim Einrichten des Zertifikates mit certbot 
<Matze202> Input the webroot for {{DOMAIN}}: (Enter 'c' to cancel):
<Matze202> diese Domain zeigt auf eine gitlab-Installation
<k1l_> also willst du bei dir auf dem server ein cert von LE einstellen
<Matze202> genau
<k1l_> webroot ist ja meistens was in /var/www/....
<Matze202> der Pfad /var/www beinhaltet leider nur den html-Ordner und darin nur 2 einfache index-HTML-Dateien
<k1l_> das dient jetzt nur der validierung. jemand surft jetzt deine domain an, wo landet der dann? das musst du angeben, damit letsencrypt da einmalig seinen code reinpacken, damit die wissen, dass du die url und webserver wirklich dir gehören.
<Matze202> k1l_: jupp, das ist mir auch bekannt, nur suche ich gerade diesen Ort und hoffte, dass ich dies per Console vielleicht ausfindig machen könnte ;)
<Frickelpit> Matze202: letsencrypt/certbot machen die Validierung mittels des Verzeichnisses .well-known. Schau mal in deinem Webroot mit ls -la nach
<k1l_> Frickelpit: so weit ist er noch nicht.
<Matze202> Frickelpit: genau den Webroot suche ich doch :D
<Frickelpit> /var/www
<Frickelpit> ist default
<Frickelpit> find kann da auch helfen
<k1l_> Matze202: dann guck doch mal in den sites-available nach welche documentroots du da angegeben hast
<Frickelpit> Schau lieber in der sites-enabled, was da aktiviert ist oder nimm a2query -s
<Matze202> k1l_: du meinst beim apache2, der läuft aber dort nicht, sondern offensichtlich ein nginx und ich habe glaub ich gerade was gefunden, muss nur noch nachsehen
<Frickelpit> netstat/ss kann auch helfen, um festzustellen, was wo läuft.
<k1l_> Matze202: /etc/nginx/sites-enabled ?
<Matze202> k1l_: unter /etc gibts leider keinen nginx-Ordner, aber ich hoffe mal das ich jetzt den richtigen gefunden habe
<Matze202> /opt/gitlab/embedded/service/gitlab-rails/public/
<Matze202> der war richtig gut versteckt und die von ist unter /var/opt/gitlab/... zu finden gewesen
<k1l_> jagut, ich geh halt vom standard setup aus mit diensten aus den ubuntu repos. wenn du da  fummelkram laufen hast aus drittquellen, dann können die ihren kram überall hinpacken
<Matze202> k1l_: kein Problem, das hatte ich nur oben bereits benannt, aber ich hoffe das ich nun alles damit abschließen kann ;)
<Matze202> ich danke euch trotzdem für die Hilfe, denn sonst wäre ich vielleicht nicht gleich darauf gekommen, dass mit webroot nicht der dokumentenroot vom gitlab gemeint sein wird, sondern der public ;)
<Frickelpit> Gitlab ist da aber auch so ein Spezialfall, da die in dem .deb alles drin haben, inkl. halt Webserver
<Matze202> ohja, lokal hat mich das bereits zur Weißglut gebracht, siehe Problem von heute früh gepostet.
<Matze202> Ich habe nginx nicht ohne Umwege abgeschaltet und bis jetzt offensichtlich nicht deinstalliert bekommen und nach meinem gestrigen Apache-Update war der Apache total lahm gelegt, weil nginx sich den 80er Port geschnappt hatte
<stevieh> root@sos-x86:~# vgs
<stevieh>   VG   #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize  VFree
<stevieh>   sos    3   2   0 wz--n- 32.00m    0 
<Frickelpit> bisl klein
<stevieh> wann ist denn das z (resizeable) attribut gesetzt? Kennt vgs die belegung des fs? Doch wohl eher nicht...
<stevieh> Frickelpit: hab meinen sparsamen Tag :-)
<Frickelpit> stevieh: lvs könnte dir da weiterhelfen
<stevieh> da seh ich die lvs, die ich angelegt hab, in denen hab ich ext4 erzeugt... 
<stevieh> Frickelpit: willste mal sehen, was lvs sagt?
<Frickelpit> stevieh: Willst du wissen, warum das Attribut gesetzt ist oder wo?
<stevieh> warum. Sehen kann ich es ja mit vgs
<Frickelpit> evtl. macht ein vgdisplay es verständlicher
<stevieh> ne, da steht das nur in lesbarer
<Frickelpit> Naja, ein vg kannste ja auch resizen
<stevieh> wann ist denn das dann mal _nicht_ gesetzt?
<Frickelpit> Wenn man es mit vgchange bearbeitet
<stevieh> haha, ok :-) Dann hab ich es verstanden...
<testdr> hallo, gibt es tipps, workarounds bei Abstürzen mit ryzen-cpus mit integrierter gpu? Ich hab über diverse Kernel 4.15 bis 4.18, aktuellere firmware und anderes bis zu so was wie Abschalten von memory-randomize ausprobiert, hat aber bisher nicht geholfen.
<tomreyn> hmm das klingt ja nicht gut., ich hätte gehofft dass eins davon da hilft.
<jokrebel> die .xsession-error (und auch die ..old) haben keinen Timestamp. Stehen da die neuesten Sachen ganz oben oder ganz unten?
<sdx23> unten
<jokrebel> Hintergrund; zeitweilig GUI-Neustart (alle Fenster hängen; dekoration fehlt ... Sekunden später kurz alles aus; dann baut sich die GUI wieder korekt auf) Ubuntu 16.04 mit Gnome
<tomreyn> testdr: hast du von den abstützen irgendwelche logs, gibts irgendwas verwertbares vom kernel?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Sagt dir zygote was?
<jokrebel> und KDED-Module
<jokrebel> QDBusAbstractAdaptor: Cannot relay signal KDEDModule::moduleDeleted(KDEDModule*): Pointers are not supported: KDEDModule* und       [8936:8936:0322/204836.947803:ERROR:zygote_communication_linux.cc(309)] Failed to send GetTerminationStatus message to zygote
<jokrebel> ksmserver: Fatal IO error: client killed           kommt am ende immer wieder vor
<testdr> tomreyn: das sind die bereits bekannten Meldungen, z.B. [drm:amdgpu_job_timedout ...] [drm] GPU recovery disabled und dazu habe ich schon einiges durchsucht. Ich habe auch noch keine saubere Methode das zu reproduzieren. 
<jokrebel> ach und der Fehler tritt auch zeitgleich auf einem manchmal zusätzlich angeschlossenem 2ten Bildschirm auf falls das hilft
<jokrebel> Hab jetzt mal versucht allen Plasma Kram zu purgen. Beim boot sagte er aber immer noch aufdringlich kubuntu. Obwohl ich das auf dem Rechner nie wirklich benutzt hatte. Lediglich für k3b hab ich KDE Abhängikeiten in Kauf genommen gehabt. Dass er beim booten was von "kubuntu" erzählt hab ich bisher schon lange ignoriert, weil meine Oberfläche ja so funktioniert wie sie soll(te) 
<Frickelpit> Früher™ konnte man das ändern.
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Bootsplash/#Design-auswaehlen
<le_bot> Title: Bootsplash › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> testdr: was du mal noch probieren könntest wäre ein neuerer mesa-/x-stack
<tomreyn> welches ubuntu ist denn das?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Hab jetzt zusätlich noch ein "
<jokrebel> "sudo apt purge kubuntu-*" abgesetzt was nochmals einiges entfernte. Nach reboot zeigt er aber vorm Login immer noch kubuntu
<jokrebel> wär mir aber auch wieder wuscht, wenn nun die nervigen unregelmäßigen GUI Abstürze rum wären. Das werd ich aber wohl frühestens in ein paar weiteren Benutzungsstunden beurteilen können.
<testdr> tomreyn: davon hatte ich auch schon gelesen -  mit ubuntu-18.04 ist mesa aber ziemlich aktuell und ich suche ja noch  warum z.B. openarena scheinbar problemlos läuft, während doom3 Probleme macht. Ich wollte demnächst mal intensiver blender3d laufen lassen, da bisher mein ryzen3 immer noch nicht richtig ausgelastet wird.
<tomreyn> testdr: 'ziemlich' aktuell reicht da ggf. nicht. der unterschied wird vermutlich einfach in bestimmten opengl-calls liegen
<tomreyn> (warum das eine crasht und das andere nicht)
<tomreyn> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/amd-gfx/2018-March/020298.html
<le_bot> Title: [PATCH] drm/amdgpu: disable job timeout on GPU reset disabled (at lists.freedesktop.org)
<tomreyn> scheint da relevant zu sein
<tomreyn> ansonsten kannst du auch nochmal "modinfo amdgpu | grep ^parm:" machen und mit diesen linux boot parametern rumspielen. alles zu deaktivieren was nach strom sparen klingt kann da z.b. helfen.
<testdr> tomreyn: so weit bin ich noch nicht - die Abstürze passierten bisher bei mir nur bei geringer Auslastung und nicht bei "heavy computing environment.." -  Das kommt bei mir noch, wenn ich versuche mehrere intensive jobs gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen (video codieren, compilieren, gleichzeitige unterschiedliche Grafik/Audioausgabe)
<tomreyn> also es gibt da noch den 'altern' ryzen bug, der bei geringer auslastung mit verweis auf rcu das system zu einfrieren bringt. den kann man über eine bios-option los werden, zumindest bei den alten CPUs ohne integrierten grafikkern (ich weiß aber nicht ob's diese bios-option auch auf laptops gibt)
<tomreyn> das wäre der hier https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683
<le_bot> Title: 196683 – Random Soft Lockup on new Ryzen build (at bugzilla.kernel.org)
<tomreyn> das ist aber ein cpu-bug, kein treiber-problem.
<testdr> tomreyn: den rcu bug kann ich wohl ausschließen (hatte das auch schon gelesen) - ich hab einen Ryzen-3 2200G, der hat nur 4 cores + 4 threads und die gpu. Bei einem Absturz konnte ich noch auf die console wechseln und den job killen und dann lief x11 wieder und sonst ging bisher immer noch der sysrq (wenn ich nicht auf die console kam).
<tomreyn> okay, also wenn nur software abstützt und das system nicth komplett einfriert dann bist du davon schon mal nicht betroffen, ja.
<tomreyn> xorg-edgers kennste? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<le_bot> Title: xorg-edgers fresh X crack : “xorg crack pushers” team (at launchpad.net)
<testdr> tomreyn: aktuell hab ich heute eine uptime von  über 7h und das mit z.B. jetzt TV(Fußball), Internet, audacious und zwischendurch zsätzlich die Tests mit doom, openarena, doom3 und etwas kompilieren (und natürlich schreiben und etwas drucken war auch dabei). Also "fast glücklich".. aber die letzten Abstürze kamen manchmal sehr überraschend (TV-Kanal wechsel..).
<tomreyn> testdr: na das klingt ja schon 'recht gut'. für deinen einsatzzweck denke ich brauchst du statt xorg-edgers allerdings eher wahlweise das padoka oder das oibaf ppa
<testdr> tomreyn: nein - xorg-edgers hatte ich noch nicht gelesen
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa und https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<le_bot> Title: padoka PPA : Paulo Dias (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> das ist dann aber wirklich der allerneuste kram, und der ist halt auch mal kaputt
<testdr> tomreyn: den Hinweis auf das padoka ppa hatte ich auch schon gelesen und bisher wollte ich das erst mal nicht machen - bzw. dafür würde ich dann das auf einer extra Installation (partition) machen.
<tomreyn> um einen (bis heute nicht standardmäßig aktiven) workaround für die freezes unter linux hinzubekommen hat amd ein jahr gebraucht. hoffenwir dass es hier flotter geht, vielleicht klappt das ja auch nur treiberseitig.
<tomreyn> ja ne separate installation ist vielleicht ganz gut, wenn dein standardsystem schon überwiegend stabil ist.
<testdr> tomreyn: unterschiedliche kernel zu probieren ist einfacher - da kann ich beim booten einen älteren auswählen und komischerweise hab ich den Eindruck, dass ein  4.17.1 stabiler läuft als der 4.18.0 oder 4.17.2.  Eigentlich dachte ich es gäbe in die Richtung irgendwo mehr infos.
<tomreyn> hmm, da hatt ich jetz im vorübergehen nicht nach geguckt. ist auch immer etwas aufwändig zu bestimmen in welche versionein patch denn nu eingeflossen ist.
<testdr> tomreyn: da blicke ich auch nicht durch -d.h. finde zu wenig Infos dazu und das ist ähnlich mit den firmware-blobs. Da müsste ich jetzt die neuesten von vor wenigen Wochen haben. Ich hab mir den Ryzen extra erst jetzt geholt, d.h. meine Hardware"auffrischung" verschoben bis ich die scheinbar sauber laufenden Benchmarktests gelesen hatte.
<tomreyn> guter ansatz, unglückliches ergebnis
<tomreyn> wenn du noch ne grafikkarte hast die du da rein stecken kannst dann kannst du das device (oder, falls die andere den nicht braucht, den treiber amdgpu) blacklisten und solltest ein stabiles system haben
<tomreyn> wäre halt ne übergangslösung.
<testdr> tomreyn: dafür hab ich den "alten Rechner" -- der steht sozusagen im standby, allerdings an einem Platz abseits und dann müsste ich da hin wechseln. Mein "Lieblingsplatz" ist bisher nicht für 2 Rechner + Peripherie vorgesehen (und geht wohl auch gar nicht bei meinen geringen Platzverhältnissen).
<testdr> tomreyn: im Notfall sollt ich doch den amdgpu fast abschalten können indem ich den Parameter "nomodeset" beim boot angebe? Jedenfalls scheint dann in erster Linie übe die Software gerendert zu werden und die cpu-Auslastung geht bei Videoanzeigen hoch.
<tomreyn> testdr: nomodeset ist != abschalten. aber dass dann überwiegend softwarerendering sttattfindet vermute ich auch. ob's dadurch stabiler wird ist die andere frage.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Mein isp hat mir einen neuen Router/Modem geschenkt. Mein alter Router hat quasi ein 'lokales dns' gemacht, hat also die lokalen Rechnernamen für alle Beteiligten aufgelöst, was der neue nun nicht tut. Wonach muss ich suchen? Wie nennt man sowas?
<Frickelpit> Wirklich aufgelöst oder einfach sowas wie avahi?
<Lengsdorfer> öhm, ich weiß nicht, was avahi ist:)
<Frickelpit> !avahi
<le_bot> Informationen zu Avahi finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi
<Frickelpit> Das andere wäre dnsmasq z.B.
<Frickelpit> !dnsmasq
<le_bot> Informationen zu Dnsmasq finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq
<Lengsdorfer> also, ich hab bei dem alten router nix extra installiert
<jokrebel> alle Netzwerkkomponenten hinter dem neuen Router auch schon neu gestartet? Inclusive Switches oder so?
<testdr> Lengsdorfer: dann hat der das vielleicht (alt) über dhcpi den lokalen Rechnern mitgeteilt und es kann sein, dass es im neuen Router eine Option gibt, dass der DNS Anfragen weiterleiten soll oder selbst auflösen soll -- alternativ kannst Du in dem lokalen Rechner einen eigenen Eintrag für einen dns-Server vornehmen und z.B. den dns-Server von google 8.8.8.8 eintragen
<Frickelpit> testdr: Google kennt aber seine lokalen Rechner nicht. ;)
<jokrebel> bis sich die "Namen im LAN rumgsprochen haben" kann es schon ne Zeit dauern
<Lengsdorfer> also neugestartet ist sicher alles. soviele rechner sind das hier nicht
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: Ja, 5 Minuten
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Wenn alles korrekt konfiguriert ist... wenn nicht kann das nach Stunden irgendwann irgendwie doch noch funktionieren und dann interessiert sich keiner mehr für die verkorkste Config
<Frickelpit> Da muss man nichts besonderes konfigurieren. Arp hilft da
<Frickelpit> Lengsdorfer: Was war das denn für ein alter Router?
<Lengsdorfer> der alte war ein tplink mit ddwrt
<Frickelpit> Dann war da vermutlich ein dnsmasq drauf
<Bambus> Hallo Leute
<Bambus> habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit den snaps auf 18.04 gesammelt?
<k1l_> ja, nein, nicht beides ankreuzen :)
<Bambus> :D
<Bambus> es sind ja von ubuntu auch selbst n paar snaps vorinstalliert
<ppq> meine erfahrung ist, dass das entweder bastelkrams, veraltet oder malware ist.
<Bambus> zum Beispiel
<Bambus> gnome-3-26-1604       3.26.0   64    stable/…  canonical     -
<Bambus> gnome-calculator      3.28.1   178   stable/…  canonical     -
<Bambus> gnome-characters      3.28.2   101   stable/…  canonical     -
<Bambus> gnome-logs            3.28.2   37    stable/…  canonical    
<ppq> die snap-geschichten fliegen bei mir daher direkt runter
<Bambus> kann man die löschen? warum gibt es n gnome snap wenn gnope eigentlich als .deb installiert ist
<k1l_> langfristig werden alle großen distris auf snap oder ähnliches umstellen. weil universe ist halt zu viel aufwand und die leute wollen aktuellen kram und nicht sachen von vor 2 jahren.
<k1l_> Bambus: ist das das standard install? oder die extra snap version?
<Bambus> @k1l_, standard
<k1l_> Bambus: das grundproblem ist, dass der release von gnome immer zu kurz vorm release von ubuntu ist, und die versionen dann in alt in den repos sind. mit snaps kann man so neuere software ausliefern ohne die stabilität von anderen paketen zu beinflussen
<Bambus> Das mag ja sein @k1l_ , jedoch ist unter den Repos 3.28 installiert und der snap ist 3.26
<k1l_> klar kannst du die snaps deinstallieren. aber nur weil es snaps sind dagegen zu sein, ist halt unklug wenn die alternative nicht da ist.
<Bambus> ich bin nicht gegen snaps
<k1l_> ich hab kein 18.04 mit gnome laufen, deswegen kann ich das nicht sagen. ich weiß nur, dass es da eine snaps test install gab, wo eben extra alles mit snaps war bis auf das minimalsystem.
<Bambus> ah okay
<Bambus> ja die wollen ja alle in richtung stateless gehen 
<k1l_> ist das ein neuer install?
<Bambus> nein eine philosophie
<k1l_> ich meine bei dir
<Bambus> ja
<Bambus> Sonntag installiert und ganz frisches iso geladen... sonst nur updates gefahren und paar dinge installiert... ach und es war eine minimal installation (haken beim installer)
<Bambus> naja ich lass die jetzt mal drauf...
<Bambus> was ist denn nun los? alle schon im bett?
<k1l_> zum quasseln sind alle drüben: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Bambus> achso
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-26
<Matze202> Moin moin @all, ich habe folgende Liste aller verfügbaren Updates, eines davon soll ein Sicherheitsupdate sein, welches ich aktuell als einziges installieren möchte, gibts eine Möglichkeit das Sicherheitsupdate herauszufinden? Die Liste habe ich mir mit "apt-get --just-print upgrade" ausgeben lassen.
<Matze202> Durch das manuelle durchsuchen der Liste habe ich es zur glaube ich gefunden, allerdings wollte ich dies gern mit einem angepassten Komando mir etwas einfacher machen, jedoch was ich im Internet fand, zeigte mit den Eintrag der Liste leider nicht an.
<Matze202> Conf libxslt1.1 (1.1.28-2.1ubuntu0.1 Ubuntu:16.04/xenial-updates, Ubuntu:16.04/xenial-security [amd64])
<Matze202> Nachtrag: Eine Möglichkeit habe ich gefunden, direkt nur die security-updates abzufragen, jedoch erhalte ich nicht nur 1, was mir vorher als Sicherheitsupdate angezeigt wurde, sondern gleich mal 23, ist das normal und braucht man wirklich alle?
<Matze202> sudo apt update && sudo apt-get upgrade -o Dir::Etc::SourceList=/etc/apt/security.sources.list
<Matze202> die darin genannte Datei ist eine Kopie von der normalen sources.list und darin habe ich alles auskommentiert, was nicht den Wert xenial-security (für 16.04) aufweist
<NTQ> Der Prozess goa-daemon  hat 112,9 GiB virtueller Speicher alloziert. Ist das normal? In der "Speicher"-Spalte in der Systemüberwachung steht dann aber nur 19,3 MB.
<sdx23> NTQ: das ist nur Reservierung von Adressraum, im allgemeinen unbedenklich. Ob für das spezifische Programm normal, kann ich nicht sagen.
<NTQ> Ja, mich hätte auch eher nur letzteres interessiert. Dass es nur eine Reservierung ist, war mit bewusst. Das ist ja nur ein Daemon für irgendwelche Gnome Onlineservices, die ich eh nicht nutze
<sdx23> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/438354/many-gnome-3-28-daemons-are-using-over-100-gb-of-virt-why
<le_bot> Title: memory - Many Gnome 3.28 daemons are using over 100 GB of VIRT. Why? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<k1l> gnome hat erstaunlich viele memory leaks. letztens haben sie erst einen bug gefxt, wo das anzeigen der sekunden in der uhr 1/4 der cpu gefressen hat wegen neuberechnung des ganzen bildes.
<NTQ> k1l: Nice. Also alles zu Gunsten der Sicherheit. Das lese ich mir mal genauer durch :-) Danke
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit, beim Abspielen von mp3 mit video(=totem) kein Ton, in anderen Anwendungen schon. totem bereits neu installiert.
<Rolfi> Auch VLC liefert keinen Ton.
<LupusE> mp3 ist nicht frei ... aber dafuer gibt es eine ganze wikiseite auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<Rolfi> LupusE: Heißt das, ich habe gar kein individuelles Problem auf meinem PC?
<LupusE> das heisst, dass die meisten probleme mit 'neu' und 'mp3' in einem satz damit ershclagen werden, dass der passende codec installiert wird.
<LupusE> bc 363,66-367,66
<LupusE> falsches fenster
<LupusE> (und falsche syntax)
<LupusE> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/codecs
<le_bot> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> LupusE: Danke für den Hinweis. Schönen Tag noch!
<Rolfi> Hallo! Bei der Installation von ubuntu-restricted-extras stoße ich auf die Aufforderung, einer Eula von Microsoft zuzustimmen. Wie macht man das? Mein Eingabefenster bietet keinen Eingabecursor mehr
<Rolfi> Irgendwie geht gar nichts mehr. Wie komme ich daraus (ggf. ohne Installtion)
<jokrebel> versuch es mal mit TAB
<jokrebel> vielleicht ist das Fenster nur größer als der Monitor
<jokrebel> ggf. auch mal rechtsklick und Vollbild auswählen vielleicht
<jokrebel> + in der Menüleiste
<Rolfi> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<Rolfi> Fahre mal runter und wieder hoch. Bis gleich.
<Rolfi> Der Tipp mit dem Tab half weiter. Kann zwar immer noch nicht mp3 abspielen, aber das Eingabefenster geht wieder. Vielen Dank!
<Rolfi> Schönen Abend noch!
<andreasb_> test
<andreasb_> wie kann man einen chatraum verlassen?
<RobBurke> Tach zusammen. So halb related, aber ich wollte hier mal ob guter Erfahrungen fragen: Kennt sich hier wer mit dem Zugriff auf TP-Link Router aus? Ich  komm da nicht auf die Anmeldemaske. Zur Erklärung: Hier hängt ein TP-Link zwecks WLAN aufspannen annen KabelDeutschland-Modem. Theoretisch sollte ich auf den TPlink per 192.168.1.1 oder 192.168.0.254 kommen, doch da tut sich nichts. Das Modem sagt zudem dass der Router unter v192
<RobBurke> .168.0.14 im Netz ist
<ppq> RobBurke, dann hat er sich wohl im "dhcp client" modus beim modem (das eigentlich auch ein router ist) gemeldet
<ppq> RobBurke, wenn du per ethernet an den tp-link router gehst, was für eine ip kriegst du da per dhcp? dürfte ein anderes netz sein
<ppq> in diesem dann mal mit der .1 probieren
<RobBurke> Tatsächlich listet das Modem den Router als Typ  DHCP, kann sehr gut sein,dass mein Vormieter DHCP nicht abgeschaltet hat
<ppq> der beste weg ist: im KDG-kundenportal den kdg-router in den bridged mode schalten und deinen tp-link (am "wan" port) mit dem kdg-router verbinden
<RobBurke> Ich bin per Kabel am Router dran, muss mal schauen unter welcher Adresse
<RobBurke> ja, so sind die auch verbunden - Minus die Umstellung in Bridged-Modus, denke ich. Schau ich auch mal nach
<ppq> der nimmt der kdg-kiste ein stück weit die routerfunktionalität.
<RobBurke> verstehe. Eigene Adresse ist 192.168.1.107
<ppq> dann müsste er eigentlich™ per 192.168.1.1 erreichbar sein, in standardkonfiguration
<apollo13> und sonst ip route show und default gw gucken? 
<RobBurke> Da krieg ich nur ne "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"
<apollo13> schau das default gw and, das ist normalerweise (tm) das ding von dem du ne ip bekommen hast
<apollo13> und sonst im journal schauen, da steht das ansich drin
<RobBurke> aha, tatsächlich
<RobBurke> 192.168.1.5 ... wär ich nie drauf gekommen
<RobBurke> Und das KDG modem bekommt seine Einstellung tatsächlich  über das Kundenportal? Is das  heutzutage so? 
<ppq> gruseligerweise ja
<RobBurke> Danke erstmal, jezt kann ich das mal vernünftig einstellen und mich um mein eigentliche Problem kümmern: Meinen HP Lasjert als Netzwerkdrucker konfigurieren
<RobBurke> cheers zusammen, gn8
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-27
<ShiroNeko> morgen. vielleicht mal eine frage an die docker fraktion hier. wenn ich in einem container nginx, apache oder ähnliches via apt-get installiere... was brauche ich um den service zu starten? systemd scheidet ja aus
<koegs> ShiroNeko: guck mal nach docker ENTRYPOINT
<koegs> https://docs.docker.com/config/containers/multi-service_container/
<le_bot> Title: Run multiple services in a container | Docker Documentation (at docs.docker.com)
<ShiroNeko> danke koegs ... aber will jetzt nicht aufweichen das in einem container ein service läuft. aber werd es mir mal durchlesen. reicht ja wenn ich den service der laufen soll zum laufen bekomme =)
<koegs> ShiroNeko: aber du willst doch in deinem container einen "service" laufen lassen
<koegs> sprich einen permanent laufenden dienst... das macht man über CMD oder ENTRYPOINT
<ShiroNeko> hab auch mein fehler gefunden... hatte CMD "/usr/bin..." statt CMD ["/usr/bin/.."]
<sysdef> ich starte alle dienste NOHUP bzw. (( cmd )&) und pruefe in einer while schleife ob alle dienste funktional laufen (bzw. versuche sie zu restarten/fixen). wenn er aus der while-schleife ausbricht, geht der container down. je nach restart policy...
<jokrebel> oh! wie hieß noch mal das paket um im Nautilus bei Eigenschaften die Möglichkeit zu haben die Checksumme einer Datei zu prüfen
<jokrebel> der Reiter heißt "Digests" ... weiß aber nimmer, was ich machen musste, um den zu bekommen
<leszek> das ist da nicht eingebaut? Hmm...
<leszek> jokrebel: nautilus-gtkhash vermute ich mal
<leszek> "nautilus extension for computing checksums and more using gtkhash"
<leszek> ist die beschreibung
<jokrebel> ja hab ich grad auch gefunden, tut es alleine aber wohl noch nicht. Und ich find es nicht mehr wie ich das damals auf dem anderen Rechner aktiviert bekommen hab :-/
<jokrebel> leszek: sudo apt-get install python-nautilus fehlte auch noch
<Mr_Pan> South Korea South Korea !! :D 
<k1l_> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-28
<stevieh> [   860.179] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on DP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none 
<stevieh> [   860.180] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285
<stevieh> wie passt denn sowas zusamen?
<stevieh> und der Bildschirm sieht auch komisch aus.
<DaVu> schmeiß doch mal nen xrandr in die Runde
<stevieh> mompl
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3JPfXCB63j/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> Der Bildschirm sieht so aus, als ob Geisterbilder drauf sind...
<stevieh> der Screenshot sieht aber ok aus. Könnte wirklich die Grafikhardware sein.
<DaVu> hmm...xrandr sagt über die Dimensionen des Bildschirms was anderes
<DaVu> 597mm x 336mm
<stevieh> ja, aber das ist sicher nicht das problem mit den Geisterbildern. Ich befürchte fast, das ding hat ne hw macke
<sysdef> billiges oder zu langes kabel?
<stevieh> wurde schon getauscht. Ging auch die ganze Zeit "von jetzt auf nachher anders [tm]"
<sysdef> ist ggf. ein elko abgreaucht
<sysdef> abgeraucht*
<stevieh> wwi
<Devil1> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage, mit die letze version LTS soll ich für die ssd was modifiziren (bz.TRIM) oder wird aktivirt automatisch von Kernel?
<Frickelpit> Wir haben 2018, da muss man ansich nix mehr rumfummeln.
<k1l> sollte automatisch erkannt werden.
<k1l> und dann einen batched discard als cronjob einstellen
<Devil1> k1l: Danke dir 
<testdr> tomreyn: hi, zur Info mein Stand mit AMD-Ryzen-2200G(vega8 gpu). Hatte 3 Tage keinen crash mehr mit kernel 4.17.1-041701-generic und den neusten amd-blobs von https://github.com/M-Bab/linux-kernel-amdgpu-binaries/blob/master/README.md und abgeschaltetem memory-randomize. Heute hatte ich wg. disk-Änderungen ohne das abgeschaltete memory-randomize gebootet und nach 10 Minuten war der crash wieder da (drm:amdgpu_job_timedout [amdgpu
<testdr> ERROR* ring sdma0 timeout).
<le_bot> Title: linux-kernel-amdgpu-binaries/README.md at master · M-Bab/linux-kernel-amdgpu-binaries · GitHub (at github.com)
<tomreyn> testdr: was ist "memory-randomize"? meinst du ALSR?
<tomreyn> *ASLR
<testdr> tomreyn: war afk -- ja ALSR, memory-randomize abschalten: echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space
<tomreyn> testdr: okay, das ist vielleicht ein workaround (wahrscheinlich auch nur teilweise), aber keine lösung
<testdr> tomreyn: klar, deshalb hab ich es auch nicht permanent (in /etc/sysctl.d/..conf) gemacht - aber der Effekt ohne war deutlich.
<tomreyn> wie war das , hattest du mal aktuelles mesa probiert?
<tomreyn> testdr: ^
<testdr> tomreyn: nein, noch nicht -- ich schaufel erst mein raid um - und da hat er fast 1TB und läuft ...
<testdr> tomreyn: wenn ich ein neueres mesa ausprobiere, dann werde ich das ALSR wieder anschalten. Aktuell lief die zusätzliche sata-Karte erst als ich iommu=soft gesetzt hatte. Das wird sonst zu viel an Änderungen.
<tomreyn> und neustes bios hattest du? und die stromzufuhr-option die bei den alten ryzon desktop cpus hilft hast du im bios nicht?
<testdr> tomreyn: ja - neuestes BIOS von asus (prime b350 board)-- aber die reagierten komisch als ich nachfragte wieso das powersafe-profile im Bios verschwunden wäre.
<tomreyn> ich meinte die BIOS-Einstellung "Typical current Idle"
<tomreyn> das bezieht sich auf die CPU. 'powersafe' bezieht sich ja auf die GPU wenn ich mich nicht irre.
<tomreyn> äh nee das ist powerplay was ich meine 'powersafe' kenne ich gar nicht.
<tomreyn> testdr: ^
<testdr> also "typical current idel" hab ich nicht im bios gesehen und der unterschied zwischen "normal" und powermodus ist schon deutlich bei der maximalen cpu-frequenz zu sehen. Ich hatte sogar eine Einstellung, da ging die cpu-freq. gar nicht mehr unter 3500. Selbst der bios-reset auf default half mir nicht und erst ein erneutes bios-einspielen lieferte wieder "civile" werte. Das hatte ich asus auch gemeldet und die meinten nur es wäre
<testdr> gut nach dem erneuten bios-Einspielen.
<tomreyn> "power supply idle control" heißt die option, und dein bios bietet eine suchfunktion
<tomreyn> "Typical current Idle" ist der zu setzende wert für diese option
<tomreyn> danach sollte alsr wieder aktivierbar sein.
<tomreyn> ASLR, menno
<tomreyn> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8d53tm/asus_prime_b350plus_bios_4008/
<le_bot> Title: Asus Prime B350-Plus BIOS, 4008 : Amd (at www.reddit.com)
<tomreyn> "Two new interesting (and much needed) settings under "Advanced/AMD CBS": Power Supply Idle Control, which helps alleviate the freeze/restart issue while idle in configurations powered by some older PSUs,"
<tomreyn> das mit den 'older PSUs' ist blödsinn, aber der rest stimmt wohl
<testdr> tomreyn: ich hab zur Zeit das Bios 4011 -- also die neuere Version
<tomreyn> ja, die sollte das ja auch haben, oder?
<tomreyn> mit komplexeren dingen wie separater SATA controller-karte und irgendwelchem tuning würd ich mich erst beschäftigen wenn das system grundsätzlich vollständig stabil läuft.
<tomreyn> also: bios wieder auf optimized / vendor defaults stellen, dann diese option setzen. dann noch iommu an, amd-v an. und dann ggf. sr-iov nur falls du's brauchst, und besser erst mal ohne testen.
<testdr> tomreyn: im BIOS steht für "Power Supply Idle Control" bei mir "Auto" - und die Zusatz-SATA-Karte brauche ich, weil die 6 onboard SATA nicht reichten zum Daten umschaufeln. Mit der BIOS Einstellung für IOMMU hab ich nicht rumgespielt, nur für den Kernel das auf "soft" gestellt, weil sonst die Karte im Kernel nicht funktionierte.
<tomreyn> yo, auto ist falsch, dann ists instabil
<tomreyn> iommu ist standardmäßig aus bei meinem ryzen-board, hab aber ein anderes. und man will das an haben, insbesondere wenn du da daten über ne separate PCI-karte schaufelst oder virtualisierung machst.
<tomreyn> das iommu=soft brauchst du dann auch nicht mehr
<testdr> tja, das steht bei mir im BIOS iommu auch auf "Auto" und es ist mir leider nicht klar, was die dann da machen -- offenbar etwas was für die sata-karte dann mit den default iommu kernel-Einstellung nicht geht
<tomreyn> was die iommu-option bei "auto" macht weiß ich nicht. tippe auf aus.
<tomreyn> stell die settings um, du wirst mich noch lieben dafür dass ich da so persistent bin.
<testdr> tomreyn: ich habs notiert - noch ca. 300GB kopieren, dann muss ich sowieso neu starten zum raid umkonfigurieren. Ich denke das kann dann über Nacht laufen.
<tomreyn> na denn, viel erfolg!
<siducer601> Moin falscher Raum :)
<siducer601> * yuuki (~yuuki@c-67-170-169-209.hsd1.or.comcast.net) ist beigetreten.
<siducer601> * dreamscape (~jay@unaffiliated/dreamscape) ist beigetreten.
<siducer601> * Darkhero hat die Verbindung getrennt (Quit: At least it's a volunt
<siducer601> Hallo wie sieht das aus wenn man sein ZUgang bei Ubuntuusers löschen möchte bzw im Hinterkopf hat. Ist die 30 Tages OPtion zum Wiederherstellen des Zugangs noch oder gibt es das nicht mehr? 
<siducer601> <siducer601> Bin nun zu einer anderen Distri gewechselt deshalb lohnt sic
<k1l> bei fragen direkt zum portal am besten in #ubuntuusers fragen
<siducer601> h eigendlich mein Profil auf UU.de nicht mehr.
<siducer601> Danke.
<siducer601> Habe ich schon gemacht denke ist keiner mehr Online.
<siducer601> Werde Morgen mal per PN bei den Jungs drüben fragen. Gute Nacht.
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-29
<pw> hi
<nicole> Hallo :)
<nicole> Jungs, ich benötige mal eure Hilfe ich möchte Ubuntu auf meinem Notebook installieren habe hier das ganz aktuelle .iso Image auf einen Stick gebrannt und gestartet, der Setup läuft auch hervorragend bis zum Ende durch nur danach passiert nichts mehr, Mauszeiger hängt man kann nicht einmal ESC drücken oder ähnlich. 
<ppq> nicole, kannst du noch per magic sysrq neu starten?
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/
<le_bot> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> wenn nicht, ist das ein schlechtes zeichen :)
<nicole> ich installiere nochmal eben und beobachte genau, was ich in wie weit hinbekomme
<nicole> Also "Live" kann ich ja alles ohne Aufälligkeiten nutzen, schaue ich mir gleich mal an
<nicole> es ist auch nur ein altes Thinkpad T60, also hat mich hinsichtlich dessen noch nie im Stich gelassen. ;)
<nicole> ppq, also es hat jetzt alles funktioniert bis zu "Started User Manager for UID 120" das wird noch von einem großen "OK" begleitet, der HDD Zugriff endet nach gefühlten 3 Minuten 
<nicole> HDD>SSD.
<nicole> also irgendwie reagiert er bei mir auf keine einzige Eingabe aber warum auf einmal?
<tomreyn> nicole: hast du denn ne grafische ausgabe oder nur nen schwarzen bildschirm da?
<tomreyn> uid 120 ist bei mir (16.04) usbmux. hast du da irgendwelche geräte am usb dran, die du mal abmachen kannst?
<nicole> da ist eigentlich alles so drin und dran, ohm also es sind keine Sticks keine Maus oder Tastatur nix an USB angebunden
<tomreyn> okay, war nur ne idee
<tomreyn> wie siehts mit der anderen frage aus?
<nicole> Achso, ich sehe nur den Text sofern ich früh genug ESC gedrückt habe 
<nicole> sonst ist da gar nix, er reagiert auch nicht auf Tasten etc. 
<tomreyn> also strg-alt-f3 bringt dich z.b. nicht zu nem login?
<nicole> Nein
<tomreyn> hmm, was ist denn da für ne grafikkarte drin?
<tomreyn> bios 'aktuell'?
<nicole> Intel http://thinkwiki.de/T60 
<le_bot> Title: T60 – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<nicole> die IGM 950 ist da drin 
<nicole> Ausführung 14,1" mit 1400x1050 Auflösung, 2x2GiB RAM, 500GB SSD 320GB HDD
<tomreyn> das gepatchte bios gibts noch hier https://www.dropbox.com/s/z9jm7ajnxzm9e6q/Lenovo%20T60_79uj34us_SLIC21_no_whitelist.iso?dl=0
<le_bot> Title: Dropbox - Lenovo T60_79uj34us_SLIC21_no_whitelist.iso (at www.dropbox.com)
<nicole> das ist drauf
<tomreyn> dann boote mal im recovery und guck mal was da beim letzten boot falsch lief
<nicole> komisch, komisch, komisch
<nicole> ich habe es jetzt auch mal aus der Docking Station genommen aber ohne Erfolg. 
<nicole> interessant ist aber nur wenn ich erwähne, letzte Woche habe ich den gleichen Stick genommen und auf HDD installiert da lief es bis zu dem Punkt wo ich nun das System auf SSD installieren wollte.
<nicole> das Windows was noch auf der SSD liegt startet aber ohne Probleme durch. 
<tomreyn> nicole: ich habe eben nochmal gelesen was du am anfrang geschrieben hast, und jetzt ist mir unklar ob das nicht mehr auf eingaben reagieren noch am ende des installationsvorgangs (auf SSD9 ist oder ob das nach derm ersten reboot ist.
<nicole> wie bitte?
<nicole> Achso Nein solange ich im "try it" Modus bin sage ich mal da läuft alles hervorragend 
<nicole> aber wenn ich dann herunter fahre den USB Stick entferne und dann starten möchte, dann möchte er nicht mehr 
<tomreyn> nicole: ah guck mal hier: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034543/ubuntu-18-04-freezing-on-boot
<le_bot> Title: nvidia - Ubuntu 18.04 Freezing on boot - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> wundert mich dass dass das nötig ist, du sagst ja du hast (nur) intel-grafik und wayland sollte eh nicht laufen, aber probier's halt trotzdem mal aus
<nicole> Ich habe schon Fedora versucht zu starten als Alternative da komme ich aber nicht einmal mehr in den Setup... das hat noch nie Probleme bereitet und wenn ich nicht wüsste das es vor drei Tagen nicht Problemlos funktioniert hätte... 
<nicole> Und ja "Wayland" lief auch schon 
<tomreyn> unter 18.04?
<nicole> jawoll!
<tomreyn> von festplatte?
<tomreyn> also ssd
<nicole> Fedora hat von SSD funktioniert Ubuntu von HDD
<nicole> nun funktionieren beide gar nicht mehr
<tomreyn> ach du hast sowohl ssd als auch hdd da drin?
<nicole> Ja 
<nicole> ich habe auch schon die HDD aus dem Dock rausgezogen und dann den Setup durchlaufen lassen, gleiches Spiel 
<tomreyn> probier mal recovery mode und dann einfach "weiter"
<nicole> bin ich gerade dabei 
<nicole> Oha! da komme ich wenigstens bis zum Nutzer Passwort
<nicole> ich werd verrückt, ein Desktop :-) so und was muss ich nun machen?
<tomreyn> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> und waylandenable=false würde ich halt auch noch probieren
<tomreyn> nur weil das so viele als DIE lösung für T60 mit 18.04 anpreisen
<nicole> gut, dann möchte ich mal "neu starten" und sehen ob es durch läuft 
<nicole> erklärt zwar nicht warum es funktioniert hat bis gestern ohne jemals ärger zu machen 
<nicole> tomreyn, andere Frage habe ich dadurch Nachteile?
<tomreyn> nicole: nur wenn du auf wayland umsteigen willst. aber per default nutzt 18.04 noch X
<nicole> das wird also in Zukunft heißen ich benötige neue Hardware wenn ich damit weiter gehen möchte? 
<tomreyn> mit 20.04 wird wayland sehr wahrscheinlich der default sein, wobei es selbst dann noch X geben könnte
<tomreyn> aber na ja, die kiste ist 10 jahre alt, ne?
<tomreyn> wenn nicht noch mehr, zumindest vom hardware-design / den einzelkomponenten  her.
<nicole> ;) hey ich habe noch nichts wieder gefunden was mich so treu und gut begleitet hat 
<nicole> es sei denn ich mache meinen Geldbeutel auf und muss viele Pennies springen lassen :(
<tomreyn> na du hast dann ja jetzt erst mal nochhmal 5 jahre
<tomreyn> und selbst danach gehts vielleicht noch...
<nicole> hum mir fällt gerade ein, bei Fedora war es ein XFCE Spin bei Ubuntu die Gnome Ausführung 
<nicole> ist da dies Wayland auch schon so "aktiv" 
<tomreyn> aber bis dahin gibts bestimmt wuantencomputer und überall gigabit-internet in deutschland (hahahha)
<nicole> vielleicht ging es deswegen ;) 
<nicole> :P SCRN! 
<tomreyn> gut möglich, keine ahnung was die nutzen
<tomreyn> oh und kalte fusion geht dann auch
<nicole> ich bin froh eine 400 zu 50Mbit Leitung zu haben und weil der Verteiler direkt vor meiner Wohnung steht habe ich (aufHolzklopf) noch nie Probleme gehabt. :)
<tomreyn> und wir warn aufm mars und haben nur dieses langweilige t-shirt bekommen
<nicole> :P
<tomreyn> bei mir hat letztens ein telekomiker mein vdsl mit nem neuanschluss den er legen musste parallel geschaltet.
<tomreyn> augen auf bei der berufswahl!
<nicole> Ach du, Menschen machen Fehler 
<tomreyn> ja, aber doch nicht auf meinem vdsl!!11
<tomreyn> okay, ich glaube ich sollte mal wieder zum channel-topic zurückfinden, sonst haut mich jokreb3l oder irgendwer.
<nicole> aber vielen dank tomreyn für deine Hilfe, dann bleibt Wayland erst mal deaktiv, vielleicht tut sich da ja nochmal etwas aber so zumindest kann man es ja nutzen 
<nicole> ich habe auch gerade mal geschaut ein Fedora xfce läuft Problemlos eines mit Gnome bootet genau so weit wie Ubuntu
<nicole> nur gibt es beim installer wohl keinen boot ohne, das man es vielleicht schon bei der Installation "deaktivieren" könnte.
<tomreyn> ich tippe dass das mit 18.04.1 gefit wird,, kommt in ca. 4 wochen
<tomreyn> *gefixt
<tomreyn> oder .2
<tomreyn> ein neueres mesa hilft vielleicht, aber an sich sind grade die alten intel-gpus nicht gut supportet.
<nicole> ;)
<nicole> kann ich in Gnome wenn ich unten auf "Anwendungen anzeigen" klicke eigentlich diese ganzen Riesigen Icons nur halb so groß bekommen?
<jokrebel> worin genau soll diese "Anwendungen anzeigen" sein?
<jokrebel> nicole: 
<nicole> Naa im Ubuntu links unten der Button mit wo ich dann die ganzen Apps angezeigt bekomme
<nicole> diese Seite wo ich dann all meine Installierten Anwendungen auswählen kann, da sind die Icons ja groß wie Untertassen :)
<jokrebel> ne höhere Auflösung verwenden?
<holgersson> Ich muss für Gnome wild raten, aber evtl. läuft das eine hidpi-Skalierung Amok - oder man kann die Icons schlicht kleiner wählen und die Standardgröße passt einfach nicht für deinen DPI-Wert (Dots per Inch, Auflösung in Abhängikeit der Anzeigefläche).
<jokrebel> kommt halt auch drauf an wie groß die Standarduntertasse ist. Bei mir reicht die Icongröße nicht mal für ne Espressotasse; ja nicht mal für ein Schnapsglas
<jokrebel> ...obwohl ich hier auch "nur" 1366x768 hab
<Bambus> was versprecht ihr euch eigenlich von wayland?
<Bambus> also ist es besser, schneller und toller als x?
<jokrebel> eher ungeeignet für den Supportchannel sowas *find*
<Bambus> nunja... hier reden gerade leute über wayland... eventuell ist die frage ja off topic aber die leute die da drüber reden sind eben gerade hier
<k1l_> Bambus: es ist der technische nachfolger von X11.
<k1l_> langfristig wird alles zu wayland migrieren. x11 ist historisch so gewachsen und hat eine menge workarounds mit drin, die eigentlich keiner mehr nutzen will, aber muss.
<Bambus> fände ich interessant wenn es mehr performance bieten würde als X... hab mich da noch nicht so eingelesen... wäre interessant ob es da unterschiede gibt... andere intel treiber braucht man wohl nicht
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland  das sollte einiges beantworten
<le_bot> Title: Wayland - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Bambus> hab jetzt mal unter 18.04 ubuntu mit wayland gestartet... finde es läuft alles flüssiger, browser scrollen etc...
<tomreyn> was wayland vor allem bietet ist flexibilität, nen moderneren (wartbareren und leichter wandelbareren) code und eine viel mehr auf heutige bedürfnisse zugeschnittene API. und erstmalig eine abschottung von grafikprozessen untereinander (das ist mit X einfach gar nicht möglich).
<tomreyn> also sicherheit ist ein großes feature.
<tomreyn> performancegewinne sind wohl eher seiteneffekte der insgesamt besseren architektur, kein primäres ziel.
<k1l_> es ist halt vor allem von vorne herein nicht als netzwerk-terminak-protokoll konzipiert. das hilft schon mal :D
<Bambus> klingt prinzipiell ja sehr gut
<tomreyn> :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-30
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand wie man ntfs dateien löschen kann die sich nicht löschen lassen. "das Entferen non /media/xubuntu/Win/Windows/xxxx.dll" ist nicht möglich: Vorgang wird nicht unterstützt. 
<dreamon_> ich würde es gerne erzwingen wollen. 
<sdx23> dreamon_: hast du die Partition (unter Windows) überprüft?
<dreamon_> sdx23, Ja. Dateisystem ist sauber. Kann die Dateien auch unter Windows nicht löschen. Ich vermute die sind geschützt.
<dreamon_> chkdsk unter Windows ein paarmal drüber gelesen. Keine Fehler
<dreamon_> mc (midnight commander) zeigt bei diesen nicht löschbaren Dateien ein ! vorne an und die Datei selbst ist in in rot geschrieben.
<dreamon_> Er zeigt auch wenn man auf die Datei den Fokus legt unten als kommentar → unsupported reparse point
<sdx23> tjo, da hast du's
<Frickelpit> Was sagt denn ls zu der Datei?
<dreamon_> Frickelpit. auch ls zeigt z.B. regedit.exe -> unsupported reparse point
<dreamon_> sdx23, reparse point was versteh ich darunter?
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: Auf die schnelle findet man das dazu. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/1728354
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1728354 “ntfs: unsupported reparse point” : Bugs : ntfs-3g package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dreamon_> Ah ok, dann such ich mir einen anderen Weg bis das gefixt wurde. Danke
<g11g> Verständnis, eine gabe von den gaben, er sprach von gaben, einer gabe,...oder ein sinnessinn,... Hausaufgabe: ___Verständnis___!
<jokrebel> aha
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-01
<nicole> Mahlzeit :)
<nicole> Ich habe gerade ein Verständnis Problem eine Festplatte zu mounten die komplett eine Partition ext4 sein sollte, sodass ich sie als User auch beschreiben kann
<nicole> Nun habe ich das Wiki natürlich schon mehrfach durchgedreht, ich sehe zwar die Dateien kann auch via sudo editieren aber nicht als Nutzer
<nicole> vielleicht ist mein Einhängepunkt mit /media/nicole/storage auch unglücklich gewählt? 
<tomreyn> hi nicole
<nicole> hi tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> der einhängepunkt sollte nicht das problem sein, vielleicht erher die dateirechte auf dem ext4-dateisystem
<tomreyn> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tomreyn> kannst du mal zeigen wie die rechte in dem verzeichnis /media/nicole/storage/ gesetzt sind?
<tomreyn> ls -la /media/nicole/storage/
<nicole> jetz habe ich es nochmal ganz simpel probiert mit "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/nicole/storage" 
<tomreyn> na das mounten an sich klappt doch oder?
<nicole> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5sdM4gmcMF/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> ja, wie man sieht, das gehört alles root, und nur root
<tomreyn> da darf die nicole dann leider nix machen ;)
<nicole> das habe ich soweit schon verstanden, aber ich möchte ja dennoch drauf schreiben und Daten ablegen
<tomreyn> was gibt denn: "groups nicole" aus?
<nicole> dann wird im Wiki immer von blkid gesprochen aber da kommt bei mir keine Ausgabe
<nicole> deswegen dachte ich, bevor ich alles zerstöre und nacher wäre es doch ganz einfach gewesen. :)
<tomreyn> welches wiki?
<nicole> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/
<le_bot> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> mach mal: sudo adduser nicole users
<tomreyn> und dann, bei weiterhin gemounteter festplatte, sudo chown -R :users /home/nicole/storage
<tomreyn> und dann: sudo chmod -R g+rwxt /home/nicole/storage
<tomreyn> das sortgt dafür dass dein benutzer der gruppe 'users' hinzugefügt wird, und dass alle mitgleider der gruppe 'users' das recht bekommen daten auf das ext4-dateisystem auf der  festplatte zu schreiben und in die unterverzeichnisse rein zu gucken
<nicole> Ich bin aus User gar nicht in der Gruppe Users :)
<nicole> Jawoll das habe ich anhand der Befehle verstanden 
<tomreyn> das versteh ich aber nicht: <nicole> Ich bin aus User gar nicht in der Gruppe Users :)
<tomreyn> also so rein vom sinn des satzes her.
<nicole> ach nee ich habe ja nur das Verzeichnis dem "users" hinzugefügt 
<nicole> weil ich dem "groups nicole" nach nicht "users" aufgeführt hatte
<nicole> nun steht es aber dort drin 
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> mach mal: sudo adduser nicole users
<nicole> ich sehe zwar die Dateien kann aber nach wie vor keine Ordner erstellen oder Speichern 
<tomreyn> dafür war das ja da
<tomreyn> musst dich bitte einmal aus- und wieder einloggen
<nicole> ich führe mal einen Neustart durch :)
<tomreyn> deswegen nicht nötig, aber geht auch
<nicole> gestern habe ich noch für das alte ThinkPad die ThinkFan Anwendung aktiviert und eingerichtet, jetzt ist es auch wieder leise und schnurrt vor sich hin :)
<tomreyn> das is doch schön. :)
<nicole> so jetzt darf ich bestimmt das Laufwerk wieder mounten weil ich es nirgends eingetragen habe
<tomreyn> das stimmt, mounten musst du es derzeit noch als root
<jokrebel> warum nicht einfach mit dem Dateimanager einbinden? Dann sollte es auch dem aktiven User gehören, oder?
<tomreyn> das können wir gleich noch ändern
<nicole> Oh, Klasse das hat voll hingehauen!
<nicole> jetzt kann ich Ordner erstellen, kopieren, löschen und Daten bearbeiten
<tomreyn> jokrebel: hab da keine erfahrung mit, aber das könnt ihr ja nochmal angehen
<jokrebel> nene mach nur. Da will ich nun nimmer reinmischen
<nicole> Dateimanager? ich habe links den "Aktenschrank" angeklickt, dort wurde meine Festplatte als "Datenträger 320gb" angezeigt 
<nicole> wenn ich diese angeklickt habe dann erschien auch auf dem Desktop das Icon 
<nicole> aber ich konnte nicht drauf schreiben 
<tomreyn> ja ich glaube das funktioniert so nur für mounts, und wenn dann 'dumme' dateisysteme auf dem mount sind dann kann man auch drauf schrieben, aber eben nicht bei ext*
<jokrebel> dann da einfach user und group ändern
<tomreyn> probiert das mal wenn ihr mögt, am ende ist das wohl die benutzerfreundlichere lösung falls das geht
<nicole> also ich glaube nehme ich jetzt ein ntfs usb Stick, dann hat das schon mal geklappt
<nicole> aber ich habe jetzt keinen zur Hand, vielleicht war es auch Fat32
<tomreyn> ja, mit fat32 und ntfs hättest du vermutlich automatisch die rechte drauf zu schreiben
<nicole> aber jetzt noch ein automatisches einbinden dann denke ich stehe ich sehr gut davor :) 
<tomreyn> ok, du sagtest "sudo blkid" gibt dir gar nix aus?
<nicole> Ich teste noch einmal
<jokrebel> war nicht nur von "blkid" die Rede? (ohne sudo)
<nicole> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxqxrsSXZW/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nicole> das mag mein Fehler gewesen sein ;)
<nicole> ist das eigentlich gewollt und Richtig so mit dem /dev/loop*?! warum gibts die?
<tomreyn> nicole: wohin willst du denn zukünftig mounten?
<tomreyn> die /dev/loop werden deine snaps sein
<tomreyn> snap list
<tomreyn> ich nutz die nicht, halte die für ein werk des teufels. oder so.
<nicole> also zukünftig würde ich genau so nach /home/nicole/storage mounten wollen
<tomreyn> echo 'UUID=17ce32d3-3089-4642-ba6c-24931ebb29cc /home/nicole/storage ext4 user 0 2' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<nicole> genau das hätte ich mir jetzt auch so versucht zurecht zu schreiben bzw. wäre meine Frage gewesen ob es Richtig wär
<k1l_> ja die loops sind snap pakete. bei "mount" kriegt man da etwas mehr zu sehen
<tomreyn> na prima, siehste, du brauchst uns gar nicht.
<tomreyn> :)
<nicole> Naa doch mit dem Dateisystem das wurde mir nicht ganz so "klar"
<nicole> aber ich habe damit auch schon mal ganz viel unbrauchbar gemacht ;) 
<nicole> kurze Frage nur ums mal gehört zu haben was meint ihr mit "Snap Pakete"?
<tomreyn> das ist teil des lernprozesses
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/snap/
<le_bot> Title: snap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> nicole: das ist ein neues paketformat für programme. das soll es den entwicklern leichter machen für alle linux distris pakete zu machen und nicht für jede distri ein eigenes machen zu müssen
<nicole> Ja also ganz ehrlich es gibt nur zwei Punkte wo mein Mann und ich immer wieder stark nicht von Windows weg kommen einmal ist das Adobe CC mit Lightroom und PhotoShop und wir haben auf unserem Notebook PKW Diagnose Software
<k1l_> ubuntu schickt z.b. einige gnome programme, wie taschenrechner, direkt als snap mit. so können die auch besser aktualisiert werden
<nicole> das sind die einzigen blöden Punkte, sonst wäre das schon alles in weiter ferne
<tomreyn> klingt als ob das auch in ner VM laufen könnte
<tomreyn> vielleicht macht ihr das ja auch schon so
<nicole> Ja vielleicht in Zukunft, die Auto Software hat so dufte Kopierschutz Geschichten und gefühlt ist Adobe in der VM doch etwas langsam. Darktable und Gimp sind zwar auch sehr gut aber dann gehts  mit spezieller RAW Entwicklung der Objektive etc. weiter
<nicole> auf unserem Router laufen VMs :)
<tomreyn> okay, wenn das da zulangsam ist dann wohl doch dual boot
<nicole> schön mit dem virt-manager verwaltet
<tomreyn> nett, wenn der router fix genug ist ;)
<nicole> ich mag zwar auch dieses Virtualbox 
<tomreyn> was hast du denn für ne cpu und an ram?
<nicole> Wir haben erst von 4 auf 8GB Arbeitsspeicher nachgerüstet :) das ist so ein MiniITX Apollo Lake Board
<tomreyn> ich meinte jetzt auf den arbeitsplatzrechnern
<tomreyn> aber an sich klingt das als ob ihr euch darüer schon gedanken geamcht wo die VMs laufen sollen
<nicole> Achso unser Büro Rechner ist ein Ryzen 1800x 16Gib Speicher :)
<nicole> k1l_, okay danke, ich verstehe zwar (noch) nicht warum man gerade den Taschenrechner so einbindet aber muss dann ja doch einen Grund haben ;)
<nicole> Natürlich, aber es muss ja auch nicht ünnötig viel Hardware den ganzen Tag "werkeln" Modem, Router, NAS und wlan ap
<nicole> hat ja auch etwas von Bequemlichkeit aber missen möchte man es später auch nicht unbedingt
<tomreyn> na auf dem ryzen sollte das photoshop aber angenehm schnell sein
<tomreyn> es sei denn es geht um 3d-krams
<nicole> ist 3d nicht gut? :)
<ppq> 3d > 2d
<ppq> :)
<tomreyn> 3d is schon ok, aber dafür braucht man halt grafikhardware, und in der regel jeweils eine pro laufendem system
<tomreyn> d,h, wenn man 3d auf dem dem ubuntu-desktop nutzt kann man (in der regel) nicht (oder nur begrenzt) 3d-grafikbeschleunigung auch in ner VM haben die gleichzeitig auf dem gleichen system läuft
<nicole> wir haben da nur eine Radeon rx480 drin wie gut es sich da realisieren lässt haben wir uns noch gar nicht angeschaut
<tomreyn> (ich verfolge immer noch den ansatz photoshop etc. in ner virtualbox-VM unter ubuntu laufen zu haben)
<tomreyn> na ja, war nur ein vorschlag. solange ihr mit der lösung jetzt happy seid ist ja alles gut ;)
<nicole> Ahjo Windows hin und her so als reiner Nutzer empfinde ich ganz schlecht wenn ich sehe was der Router an Telemetrie "blockiert"
<nicole> leider erzählt Microsoft einem nicht, durch den Verkauf der Daten machen wir mittlerweile unser Geld und wenn man es nicht filtert "sieht" man davon auch nix
<nicole> Freunde sind immer total faziniert mit was wir uns beschäftigen ;)
<nicole> zu dem mounten der Platte in der fstab, warum habe ich dort "0 2" stehen? das habe ich noch nicht ganz heraus gelesen, viele andere Ergebnise via google setzen da immer "0 0"
<nicole> /home/nicole/storage ext4 user 0 2
<tomreyn> hehe @ beschäftigung mit telemetrie
<tomreyn> nicole: die 2 sorgt dafür dass das dateisystem regelmäßig auf fehler geprüft wird vorm /automatischen) einhängen während des bootens
<nicole> das ist ja interessant und 0 0 ignoriert dies dann? was macht denn 0 1? :) dazu habe ich noch gar nix gelesen
<nicole> Ja, also man muss doch wissen das man "heutzutage" nix mehr geschenkt bekommt wenn ich aber weiß ca. 1/3 meines Internet Gebrauchs sind Spam,Scam,Malware,Ads,Werbung etc. dann muss ich micht nicht wundern wieso wir immer mehr Bandbreite benötigen. :)
<tomreyn> 1 macht das gleiche, aber früher im bootvorgang
<tomreyn> und das blockiert dann auch den bootvorgang, alles andere muss darauf warten
<tomreyn> die letzte spalte (wo jetzt 2 steht) bezeichnet man alls "pass" ('durchgang'). hier erfolgt der fsck also im 2. durchgang, (üblicherweise) beim /-dateisystem im ersten durchgang, und bei unwichtigen dateisystemen gar nicht (0)
<nicole> Ja in der fstab steht oben "<pass> drin, okay im Wiki wird jetzt auch nicht näher drauf eingegangen 
<nicole> vielleicht schon etwas zu spezielle ;)
<tomreyn> unter windows gibt's übrigens "o&o shutup" für lau um die telemetrie einzudämmen. aber hilft natürlich auch nur bedingt.
<nicole> Ja damit kann man sich aber sein System auch mehr oder weniger stark negativ beeinträchtigen das haben wir schon durch :)
<tomreyn> das format der fstab ist in fstab(5) erläutert, die dateisystem und deren mountoptionen in mount(8)
<tomreyn> das sind man pages, also nach installation des poakets man-db durch "man 5 fstab" und "man 8 mount" aufrufbar.
<nicole> was jetzt natürlich interessant ist, verbinde ich zu meiner NAS klicke ich einfach auf "Andere Orte" sehe dort mein Laufwerk die Nutzer Daten sind bereits eingetragen und das mountet er mir direkt  so, ich kann löschen, bearbeiten etc. 
<nicole> wäre jetzt also für mich unerheblich das in die fstab zu schreiben
<nicole> aber sehr fein das alles :)
<tomreyn> das wäre in etwa der ansatz den j0krebel auch für /dev/sda1 verfolgen wollte ursprünglich
<tomreyn> ist ggf. nutzerfreundlicher, man kann z.b. dann nicht vergessen dass man das ggf. später wieder aus der fstab rauswerfen muss
<nicole> genau das hat jetzt quasi der "gnome-dateimanager" mir abgenommen?
<tomreyn> bei dem netzwerkmount ja
<Erzi> Hallo!
<nicole> das ist ja überhaupt nicht verkehrt, bin ich mal nicht im Heimnetz, mein VPN nicht aktiv etc. dann wird da auch nichts gemountet 
<tomreyn> das wird wohl ne nfs oder samba-freigabe sein die der automatisch eingebunden hat. wie genau solltest du "mount" entnehmen können
<tomreyn> hi erzi
<nicole> die HDD mit den Daten ist ja fest eingebaut, die kann ich zwar rausziehen, ergibt ja aber keinen Sinn
<nicole> Hallo :)
<Erzi> Ich habe eine Maus mit einer Daumentaste. Wenn ich die im Browser verwende dann geht es immer 2 Schritte zurück. Liegt das an der Maus oder gibt es dafür irgendwo eine Einstellung?
<tomreyn> ja bei netzwerkmounts macht es noch viel mehr sinn es dynamischer zu machen
<tomreyn> Erzi: beides glaub ich, aber da kenne ich mich leider nicht so mit aus.
<tomreyn> die systemeinstellungs-gui hast du schon durchgeguckt?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<le_bot> Title: ManyButtonsMouseHowto - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Erzi> Wie das mit dem Mapping geht weiß ich leider nicht. Ging schon von alleine. Musste nicht dran rum pfuschen
<Erzi> Ich habe aber gerade mal in chrome probiert, da scheint es zu klappen. Ist wohl ein Opera Problem
<Erzi> Finde aber leider keine Einstellung dazu
<tomreyn> hab keinen schimmer von chrome und opera, ich nutz open source software
<Erzi> Alles gut. Scheint echt nur bei Opera so zu sein.
<nicole> Opera? Oha schon lange nichts mehr von gelesen :)
<nicole> Gut ich bin als Chrome und Firefox Nutzer kein OpenSource Parade Beispiel ;)
<tomreyn> na ja die haben ja beide ne open source basis, und firefox is t fast komplett open source
<tomreyn> und ich nutz auch mal proprietäre software, wnen es nicht anders geht, z.b. halt auch mal windows, aber zum glück echt selten.
<tomreyn> zumindest privat :-/
<nicole> häufig ist mir Windows aber lieber als millitante Mac Beführworter. :)
<tomreyn> ja, bei windows gibt wenigstens jeder zu dass es schrott ist. ;)
<nicole> Naja alles hat vor und Nachteile
<nicole> viele Wissen ja nicht einmal das es noch etwas anderes als Windows gibt
<jokrebel> ist Opera nicht längst tot?
<nicole> einfach weil man sich nie damit beschäftigt hat 
<nicole> und sich im Geschäft ne Zeitschrift kaufen in der Linux angepriesen wird als Allheilmittel ist auch nur bedingt gut, bzw. derjenige der nacher davor sitzt 
<nicole> ich kenne jetzt niemand aus dem Stehgreif, der jetzt Biss bewiesen hätte die Platte zu "mounten" 
<nicole> das ist für die Leute "anstecken" und dann muss das wie bei meist Windows altbekannt einfach "funktionieren"... 
<nicole> jokrebel, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_(Browser) anscheinend nicht :)
<nicole> Ach das ist im Kern mittlerweile ein "Chromium" interessant 
<nils_2> jokrebel: ich nutze opera. der ist schnell und nicht so funktionsüberlastet wir zb firefox
<jokrebel> hmmm und wird auch noch weiterentwickelt? Ich dachte dafür müsse man nun Vivaldi nutzen, wenn man "opera" in aktuell haben will
<nils_2> ich habe version 54.0.2952.41, weiß aber jetzt nicht wann das letzte update war. ich nutze opera auch auf meinem mobiltelefon.
<Erzi> Wie gesagt liegt wohl an opera
<Erzi> Habe aktuell noch ein anderes Problem mit meinem Drucker
<Erzi> Da ist das Fach1 als Standard eingestellt und immer wenn ich ausdrucken will dann will der Drucker das ich Papier manuell zuführe. Wenn ich dann auf automatische Auswahl drücke (am Drucker) dann startet er sofort den Ausdruck und nimmt ein Blatt Papier aus dem Fach1
<Erzi> Nervt
<Erzi> Scheint Standard beim Druckertreiber zu sein.
<Erzi> Hoffentlich krieg ich das noch umgestellt
<jokrebel> hier steht der Drucker auf "Papiereinzug: automatische Auswahl" - sollte man in den Optionen auch so einstellen und abspeichern können. Notfalls über das CUPS-Webfrontend im Browser mit http://localhost:631/
<jokrebel> Erzi: 
 * jokrebel is erst mal weg wieder
<Erzi> jokrebel, danke
<Erzi> Hab schon nachgesehen
<Erzi> In der "Systemsteuerung" stand es irgendwie auf manuell. Habe es jetzt dort mal umgestellt. Mal sehen ob er es in die Anwendungen übernimmt
<Erzi> Kann sein ich muss die Programme aus denen heraus ich drucken will erst einmal neu starten
<nicole> wenn schon so in einer illustren Runde man hier auf einem Sonntag Nachmittag soviel Gesprächsstoff hat, was ist denn für euch so "must have" auf dem Desktop? 
<nicole> Also Mediaplayer, Browser, FTP Client das alles vorhanden aber vielleicht gibts ja nochmal etwas, was man noch nicht hat/kennt :)
<nils_2> ich nutze überwiegend das terminal, somit auch einen irc client im terminal (weechat). browser = opera, mediaplayer = vlc
<nicole> Danke, ich werde mal eben etwas ausprobieren vielen Dank für den tollen Nachmittag und bis später :)
<dpitti> https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-asylstreit-101.html
<le_bot> Title: Unionsstreit: +++ Seehofer tritt offenbar zurück +++ | tagesschau.de (at www.tagesschau.de)
<k1l_> dpitti: falsche stelle dafür. hier ist nur support. zum quatschen gibts #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dpitti> OK .
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-25
<matze202> Hi @all, weiß jemand wie ich das Auto-Play des Chrome nach dem Computer aufwecken abschalten kann? Die Wiedergaben beginnen bei mir seit der Neuinstallation des Ubuntu 18.04  immer von selbst obwohl die Medien auf Pause waren, als ich den Computer in den Sleep-Modus setze.
<j0k> bei youtube gibt es da doch die Autoplay Einstellung
<j0k> und ggf. auch dem Chrome sagen, dass er sich nicht schon im Hintergrund öffnen soll. Sind aber alles Einstellungen die Du selbst mal gewählt hattest
<matze202> j0k, thx, das Youtube-Autoplay ist bei mir überall deaktiviert und ich habe die Chrome-Fenster bei dem Sleep-Modus ja offen, damit ich diese mir nicht beim aufwecken wieder öffnen muss, sonst könnte ich den ja auch runterfahren, was keine große Zeiteinbuse wäre, wenn die Fenster dann nicht jedes mal wieder auf die Arbeitsflächen zu sortieren wären ;)
<matze202> j0k, bin halt leider ein Tab/Window-Junkie ;)
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein merkwürdiges Phänomen, ich habe einen meiner 3 Bildschirme gegen einen größeren ausgetauscht, dioe anzahl der Bildschirme ist aber gleich nutzt er von 2 Bildschirmen komischerweise nur noch 10% also einen unteren Schmalen streifen das hintergrundbild ist aber komplett skaliert, habt ihr ne idee was es sein kann?
<indy73c> lustigerweise kann ich die bildschirme auch nicht mehr zusammenschiemen, zwischen den 2 betroffenen und dem anderen + Laptop display ist im Fenstermanger eine Lücke ich kannd ie Displays nicht weiter zusammen schieben
<indy73c> ist ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> falls das per proprietärem nvidia-treiber angetrieben wird, musst du dafür ggf. deren tools verwenden
<indy73c> guter hinweis warte ich prüfe das mal
<indy73c> tomreyn: Jupp du hattest recht
<tomreyn> \o/
<Cruiz> Moin
<Cruiz> Mal eine Frage. Hat hier jemand ein laufendes Kubuntu 18.04? Gibt es da gerade allgemein Probleme mit dem Ton?
<Cruiz> Drei von mir betreute 18.04 Kubuntu's haben nämlich seit ein paar Tagen keinen Sound mehr und ich frage mich ob das ein allgemeines Problem ist oder ich die Ursache eher im lokalen Setup suchen muss.
<sdx23> Cruiz: überall die gleiche Hardware?
<Cruiz> Nein vollkommen unterschiedlich. Ein MacBook Air, ein Thinkpad T440 und ein uralter Asus-Laptop
<Cruiz> Lediglich die Systeme sind alle Kubuntu 18.04 auf dem letzten Versionsstand.
<Cruiz> Keine PPAs, keine Backports
<Brot01> Hallo, ich möchte den Apachen deaktivieren. Ist das "systemctl stop apache2.service" was dauerhaftes, oder wird beim Neustart trotzdem wieder der Apache mitgestartet?
<tomreyn> letzteres
<tomreyn> du willst disable oder mask
<Brot01> ah okay, das kannte ich bisher noch nicht
<Brot01> tomreyn, "Failed to disable unit: Unit file apache2.service does not exist." Wie finde ich heraus wie diese unitdatei von Apache heist?
<ppq> tab completion sollte da gehen
<tomreyn> Brot01: und, gefunden?
<tomreyn> laut der Dateiliste unter https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/apache2/filelist ist "apache2.service" korrekt
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package apache2/bionic/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Brot01> tomreyn, ja gefunden, hat bisschen gedauert
<Brot01> es war kein apache es war ein nginx
<Brot01> danke
<ppq> :)
<tomreyn> das machts in der tat schwierig mit apache2.service ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-26
<markus__> hallo, wie kann ich in apache2 deaktivieren, dass immer UTF-8 der Standardzeichensatz ist?
<markus__> ich habe schon ein AddDefaultCharset Off in die 000-default.conf und charset.conf eingetragen aber irgendwie wird das idnoriert#+
<LupusE> warum sollt eman das ignorieren wollen? utf8 ist doch gut.
<markus__> nicht wenn man verschiedene braucht
<markus__> ich will, dass das genommen wird was die seite angibt und nicht für alle die geiche soße
<LupusE> also ein httpd mit verschiedneen seiten. und die sollen nicht das charset haben, wleches alle zeichen beinhaltet, sondern jeweils nur ein subset?
<markus__> ja genau - wich ich hinten dann etwas füttern muss das nur iso-8859-1 kann
<markus__> und daher lieber kleinster nenner als mir fliegt alle paar tage der automatische export um die ohren...
<LupusE> zunächst einmal ware die /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/charset.conf eine gute idee nachzusehen.
<markus__> ist gesetzt
<markus__> und in der sites-availabe auch
<LupusE> ich denke das willst du nicht gesetzt haben.
<markus__> in der php.ini auch
<markus__> wieso will ich das nicht gesetzt haben?
<LupusE> in der charset.conf sollte das charset inaktiv (nicht gesetzt) sein.
<LupusE> weil du es ja per site haben willst. nicht golbal.
<markus__> das ist ein testsystem
<markus__> da ist alles in einem ordner - fertig
<LupusE> ich habe heute huenchen zum mittag.
<markus__> da gibt es eine konfiguration pro seite oder sonstwas
<markus__> was meinst mit dem hünchen?
<LupusE> zuerst schriebst du, dass du es pro site haben willst. und dnan dass es ein testsystem ist. was interessiert der typ des systems bei einer definierten anforderung? daher dachte ich ich shcraibe auch etwas was mit der frage gar nichts zu tun hat.
<LupusE> mein tipp: schaue dir an was du mit der .htaccess Datei machen kannst. der ist auch egal auf was fuer einem systme du dich befindest, und solange sie erlaubt ist ueberschriebt sie globale defaults.
<markus__> ich schreib "was die seite angibt" - soll heißen was das html in dem meta-tags enthält
<LupusE> plus die /var/log/apache... hilft sicher.
<markus__> also garkeinen defaultwert wo und wie auch immer
<markus__> mist, habs gefunden... hatte my
<markus__> mysql vergessen!
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-27
<indy73c> kurze frage gibt es einen einfachen weg die log des channels zu durchsuchen?
<indy73c> und kann es sein das es probleme mit den Logs gibt oder gab ? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/12/03/ z.B.  hier gibt es kein ubuntu-de nur #ubuntu-de-l10n.txt und die ist leer, auch für den 1 und 2 ..!?!?
<le_bot> Title: Index of /2018/12/03Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, dass es da mehr gibt als die Plaintext-Logs
<drc> Und hmjo, das ist durchaus möglich, dass die nicht 100% vollständig sind
<indy73c> naja immer ein txt und ein html
<indy73c> das ist blöd, ich habe irgendein script in meinen Start Prozess eingebunden um ein Probem mit der Grka zu fixen das jetzt das gegenteilige bewirkt
<drc> Das HTML ist halt etwas schöner formatiert, aber der Inhalt ist gleich
<indy73c> und ich finde das nicht mehr wo ich das reingetrickelt habe
<indy73c> jupp das stimmt
<indy73c> Weiß jemand ob Weechat logs anlegt ?
<MadPsymon> jo unter $HOME/.weechat/logs
<indy73c> vielleicht finde ich das da
<indy73c> keine ahung ich finde auch in den lgos nichts :-( dann anders ... Startsachen sind in /etc/init.d zu finden ... gibt es noch andere Orte z.b. wenn ich z.b. einen befehlt nach der anmeldung ausführen möchte?
<koegs> das gute alte wiki...
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/
<le_bot> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<indy73c> ich bin der meinung ich habe damals irgendwoh einen Commando geparkt das Einstellungen setzt nach der anmeldung, und jetzt muss ich nach jedem neustart nvidia tools starten und die monitore neu einstellen
<LupusE> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/
<le_bot> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> zu spaet. doofes lag.
<indy73c> koegs: LupusE das hatte ich schon geprüft da ist es nicht dabei
<indy73c> ich hätte mir das echt aufschreiben sollen ... ARG!
<indy73c> Wo würdet ihr den Einstellungen von Graka oder Monitoren von hand bei der anmeldung setzen?
<LupusE> entweder ich passe die sitzung des spezifischen desktop/windowmanager an, oder globaler ueber ein init-script.
<indy73c> und das init script landet in inti.d ?
<LupusE> das klingt sehr weise.
<indy73c> werden alle diese scripte unter init.d erst nach der anmeldung ausgeführt?
<indy73c> oder mal ganz anders, hattet ihr das Problem schon das der NVidia display manager die einstellungen nicht speichert?
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, kennt von euch jemand eine Linux Alternative zu Bit Fiddle? https://de.freedownloadmanager.org/Mac-OS/Bit-Fiddle-KOSTENLOS.html
<le_bot> Title: Bit Fiddle (kostenlos) für Mac OS X herunterladen (at de.freedownloadmanager.org)
<indy73c> oder kann man BC so hinbiegen das es mehrere Formate gleichzeitig ausgibt ?
<apollo13> gnome calculator im programming mode zeigt mir das alles an
<apollo13> (bin, base 8, base 16)
<tomreyn> geht auch per skripten, awk, oder notfalls libreoffice calc.
<j0k> speedcrunch!
<j0k> da brauchts dann auch kein snap dafür
<apollo13> haha, ich habe debian, da gibts für einen taschenrechner keine snaps
<tomreyn> qiw jannst du dir sowas gutes nur entgehen lassen?
<tomreyn> *wie kannst
<apollo13> lass ich mir eh nicht entgehen
<apollo13> so sachen wie skype finde ich super in snaps
<apollo13> ein bisserl isoliert vom system und schon kanns weniger blödsinn machen
<j0k> apollo13: Dass Du Debian nutzt ist gut und schon, passt nur nicht nicht so ganz hier, oder?
<apollo13> j0k: schulterzuck, dein snap bashing ist aber auch nicht zielführend ;)
<j0k> Ich zeigte Alternativen zu Snap Programmen - Du Alternativen zu Ubuntu - was ist nun mehr Offtopic ;-)
<apollo13> nein, mein vorschlag mit gnome calculator war ernst gemeint, der funktioniert so wie beschrieben (ob nun snap oder nicht :þ)
<sash_> Braucht man für den Gnome Calculator n Snap unter Ubuntu?
<apollo13> ich meine mich zu erinnern dass es per default eines ist
<k1l_> braucht nicht. aber das kommt als snap. um es einfacher aktuell zu halten weil der gnome release nach der deadline vom ubuntu release ist
<k1l_> und gnome ja das wie bei kde macht: fixes nur in neuen versionen
<apollo13> wobei sich die backport needs fürn rechner in grenzen halten sollten 
<apollo13> so rein theoretisch (famous last words)
<sash_> Sehe auch nicht, was an Snaps jetzt so falsch ist. Klar, gibt hier und da Problemchen, aber Snaps hats nunmal jetzt in Ubuntu. Kann man in Debian afaik auch nachinstallieren ;)
<k1l_> jo. aber der ganze gnome zusatz kram kommt da in snaps.
<apollo13> sash_: also mein hauptproblem mit snaps ist das autoupdate
<apollo13> das bekommst du einfach __nit__ abgedreht
<k1l_> thats not a bug :)
<sash_> Find ich nun auch nicht soooo schlecht
<apollo13> joah, aber ich habe mir snaps echt für server anwendungen angesehen
<sash_> Aber ich bin Mac-User, ich weiß nicht, ob ich da ne Meinung zu haben darf.
<apollo13> hätten einige nette features so als docker alternative
<sash_> I see.
<apollo13> aber mit den autoupdates nogo
<sash_> Good point
<apollo13> selbst am desktop im business umfeld -> lol ne
<apollo13> jetzt hast extra apt/yum mirrors damit du selektiv updates durchlassen kannst und dann kotzt da wieder was links vorbei und irgendwas geht nimmer
<k1l_> ich dachte man kann snaps auch auf hold setzen
<apollo13> man kann mit crons und komischen tricks das update fenster eventuell passend verschieben
<apollo13> aber so richtig deaktivieren nicht
<apollo13> es gibt allerdings theoretisch einen snap proxy (von canonical) da kann man scheinbar die releases einzeln pinnen
<apollo13> aber den muss ich erst mal testen
<sash_> Kostenpflichtig?
<apollo13> nichtmal
<sash_> hm, immerhin.
<apollo13> ich meine der vendor lockin mit the snapstore (da kommst nicht daran vorbei, es gibt keine eigenen repos) könnte gefährlich werden
<sash_> Kannst du denn für deployments eigene Snaps bauen?
<sash_> Könnte man ja über so python+django+nginx-Dingsis nachdenken, die standalone laufen
<sash_> Kenne mich da aber nicht aus
<ppq> bin dazu übergegangen, die installation von snapd per apt pin zu verbieten :) sonst kommt das echt immer wieder ins system gespült über updates
<apollo13> du kannst eigene snaps bauen und auch lokal "testen", aber deployment geht grundsätzlich übern store
<sash_> bäh
<apollo13> und du musst auch deinen proxy gegen den store registrieren
<apollo13> https://docs.ubuntu.com/snap-store-proxy/en/install
<le_bot> Title: Installation | Snap Store Proxy documentation (at docs.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> ppq: aufm server kannste das machen, aufm 18.04 gnome-shell desktop nicht
<ppq> tomreyn, wieso, geht dann alles kaputt?
<tomreyn> nee, nur gnome
<ppq> weia
<sash_> snapd deinstalliert, irgendwo brennt es, in der Ferne Sirenen
<apollo13> sash_: ah, aber das problem beim proxy ist noch immer das du die auto updates nicht los wirst, was halt blöd ist wenn ein ha cluster gleichzeitig entscheidet snaps zu aktualisieren^^
<tomreyn> ab 19.04 gehts aber wieder ohne snaps
<ppq> sash_, hihi
<sash_> Ich weiß garnicht, ob das so ne Ubuntu-eigene Sache mit dieser Gnome-Snap-Verquickung ist. Fedora hat ja auch Gnome, aber afaik kein Snap, sondern flatpak (falls das noch so ist). Die sind dann aber vermutlich vanillaiger unterwegs
<k1l_> fedora verschleppt die releases einfach so lange bis das neuste gnome wieder drin ist ;p
<sash_> Fedora releast alle 6 Monate :P
<ppq> gnome auch, oder?
<apollo13> sash_: ubuntu doch auch?
<tomreyn> die sache mit den gnome-libs per snap gibts ja eigentlich deshalb weil gnome sich dachte "hmm unser code für das desktopmanagement ist aber echt nicht gut, lass uns den mal rausnehmen". und unbuntu sich dachte "hmm, ubuntu LTS release mit neuem gnome-desktop so ohne desktopicons is irgendwie auch doof. lass mal ne snap machen mit den alten libs drin und dann den nautilus ausm aktuellen gnome rauspatchen und den 16.04-nautilus statt dessen
<tomreyn>  reinpatchen, dann haben wir wieder desktopicons!"
<tomreyn> die naheliegendste lösung halt
<sash_> :D
<k1l_> ein grund für das snap ding der gnome extras war eben, dass das zu viel backporting aufwand war weil das gnome release immer gerade zu knapp fürs ubuntu release war
<ppq> yep, gnome auch alle 6 monate. mir war doch so, dass das auch ursprünglich der grund für den 6-monatszyklus bei ubuntu war
<ppq> sollte man wohl gnomedistribution nennen statt gnu/linuxdistribution ;)
<tomreyn> seit 19.04 gibts jetzt ne gnome-shell-extension für "desktop icons", hübsch mit (user assited) remote code execution bug ab werk (ist inzwischen gefixt), die ist zwar noch bissel buggy aber damit sind die gnome-libs und damit snapd nicht mehr zwingend notwendig.
<ppq> man braucht ein addon für desktop-icons?
<ppq> moment
<tomreyn> yo, is halt ein spzialspezialfeature eines desktops
<tomreyn> wird aber per default installiert, also alles kein problem
<tomreyn> also unter ubuntu
<ppq> besteht so eine GUI desktopumgebung nicht aus wm, panels ... und desktop-icons?^^
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> diese nicht, zumindest nicht per default.
<tomreyn> aber noch funktioniert in der extension halt nicht alles https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1813441
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1813441 “Can no longer drag and drop files from desktop int...” : Bugs : gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> aber wer nutzt schon drag und drop auf ner gui
<ppq> :)
<ppq> naja, trotz all dieser sachen bin ich froh, dass es ubuntu LTS mit xfce gibt.
<sash_> Solange rsync existiert !
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1825396 ist auch noch sehenswert
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1825396 ""Open in Terminal” returns “Text ended before matc...” : Bugs : gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ppq> trotz und wegen.
<sash_> Kann man auch als Feature ansehen *duck*
<sash_> "Wie kann ich einen Firefox-Desktop-Starter mit Kommandozeilenparametern anlegen" "Ganz einfach, du gehst auf die Shell und machst mkdir ~/Desktop/"firefox --P --no-remote""
<tomreyn> "laden sie die datei runter und legen sie sie auf den desktop und benennen sie sie dann um" ist auf jeden fall leichter als "installieren sie den openssh-server und vino und starten sie dann vino und richten sie in ihrem router portforwarding ein".
<j0k> um was gehts nun eigentlich 
<ppq> security schmucurity
<ppq> so, gn8
<tomreyn> ciao
 * j0k geht auch mal besser bevor er noch ein !ot absetzen muss
<k1l_> mehr ontopic geht ja fast nicht mehr
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-28
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, ich habe nach wie vor ein kleines Problem bei dem ich nicht weiter komme: Nach der Anmeldung werden komische einstellungen für 2 der 4 Monitore gesetzt, ich habe ine NVidia Graka, komisch ist das direkt nach der anmeldung alles i.o. ist und ca. 1 sekunde danach plötzlich die Bildschirmeistellungen gerändert werden. über den normalen Display manager lässt sich das nciht beheben über
<indy73c> das nvidia tool schon, ich habe ein Diff zwischen xorg.conf vor und danach gemacht die dateien sind identisch. ich meine mich zu erinnern das ich mal aus einem anderen grund irgendwo einen Befehl zwischengeschobehen haben der Monitor einstellungen festsetzt aber ich kann mich mich nicht mehr erinnern wo. da ich den Tipp hier bekommen hatte habe ich alle Weechat logs gecheckt aber leider nichts gefunden.
<indy73c> ich habe auch schon in /etc/init.d geschaut konnte aber auch da nichts auffälligs finden. habt ihr n och eine idee wie ich dem Problem auf den Grund gehen kann?
<indy73c> das Problem besteht komischerweise auch erst nach dem ich einen der 4 Monitore gegen einen anderen getauscht habe
<LupusE> vermutung: dien monitor ist dreck und gibt falsche EDID Werte raus. daher kann das xorg autoconf nicht funktionieren.
<LupusE> ich glaube damals hat man dafuer modelines eingetragen. aber das ist so lange her, dass ich mich nicht mehr genau erinnere.
<indy73c> meinst du mit Modelines, das was ich vermutlich eingetragen habe, oder das was das Problem beheben könnte ?
<indy73c> komsich ist das die 2 betroffenen Monitore über Display Port laufen, interne Display und HDMI sind nicht betroffen
<indy73c> der Monitor der getauscht wurde ist ein Philipps 323E7Q mein Kollege hat den gleiche auch mit ubuntu 18.04 + internes Display hat das Problem aber nicht
<indy73c> ich starte mal den rechner neu um was zu testen bin gleich wieder da
<indy73c> So Problem gelöst, scheinbar hatte der ubuntu display manager sich irgendwie verhackelt, nach dem ich die displays über das nvidia tool gerichtet hatte habe ich die Monitoreinstellungen über ubuntu->einstellungen-> Anzeigegeräte gestartet dann dem Primärmonitor geändert und gesagt das ich die einstellungen bebehalten möchte .. jetzt stimmt auch alles nach einem neustart
<Guest67993> why is my systemload so high is that an issue
<Guest67993> warum ist mein systemload immer so hoch ?
<j0k> welche Prozesse erzeugen denn diese hohe Last
<benergy> Hey Leute, ich versuche ein Notebook für jemanden zu konfigurieren, der möglichst keine Updates/Upgrades selbst einspielen soll. Ich möchte, dass Sicherheitsaktualisierungen automatisch, andere Aktualisierungen gar nicht (oder nur selten) angewendet werden - ohne dass der Nutzer irgendetwas davon sieht.
<benergy> Leider ist die Aktualisierungsverwaltung (Ubuntu 18.04 mit Cinnamon) da sehr kryptisch. Kennt jemand einen einfachen Weg, das einzustellen?
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, habt ihr ne idee woran es liegen kann das auf meinem Notebook die helligkeits Tasten fürs DIsplay nicht funktionieren?
<indy73c> alle anderen Funktions tasten gehen, nur die beiden nicht, unter 16.04 ging es noch
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-30
<Brot01> Hallo, ich habe mir zum testen owncloud über snap installiert. Ich möchte da nun an diversen Dateien was ändern. Wo finde ich diese snap-owncloud installation?
<ppq> Brot01, keine antwort auf deine frage, aber ein einwand sei mir erlaubt: so etwas sollte man IMHO eher nicht über snaps betreiben. so bist du darauf angewiesen, dass der snap-maintainer die updates, die upstream liefert, auch zeitnah integriert... besser direkt die .zip nehmen und den web-basierten auto-updater nutzen, den nextcloud und owncloud seit langem haben
<ppq> dann kannst du auch die *cloud-dokumentation besser benutzen, weil die für letzteren fall geschrieben ist
<apollo13> ppq: mhm, was imo schon für snaps in dem fall sprich ist dass das mehr vom system isoliert ist
<apollo13> wobei man mit genügend aufwand und apparmor profilen das mit systemd eventuell auch hinbekommt
<apollo13> und zumindest https://snapcraft.io/nextcloud wäre von nextcloud selbst, also hoffentlich zeitnahe updates, owncloud finde ich da gerade nicht :D
<le_bot> Title: Install Nextcloud for Linux using the Snap Store | Snapcraft (at snapcraft.io)
<ppq> joa, gut... aber bringt snappifizierung echt so viel bzgl. sicherheit? ich meine, da neulich was jailbreakiges gelesen zu haben. aber kann ich nicht beurteilen
<ppq> für die meisten löcher reichen wohl schon vernünftige dateirechte und ein extra user :)
<apollo13> sicherheit ist imo kein absolutes konzept. defense in depth triffts imo besser. Also klar, alles kann irgendwie gehackt werden, aber mehr layer an sicherheit schaden im regelfall gerade bei php nicht :D
<Brot01> mir geht es hier nicht um irgendwas produktives, nur um sachen zu demonstrieren und ich möchte mich nicht noch mit webserver config sachen rumschlagen
<apollo13> und zb hats gerade bei selinux letztens wieder einige CVE gegeben die eben bei aktiven selinux nicht ausgenutzt werden können
<Brot01> weis keiner wo sowas bei snap dann hininstalliert wird?
<apollo13> nunja /var/lib/snapd, aber ob du da drin was ändern sollst ist fraglich
<apollo13> scheinbar listet https://askubuntu.com/a/762405 die pfade
<le_bot> Title: Where can Ubuntu snaps write data? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<apollo13> aber außerhalb des schreibaren data directory würde ich nix editieren
<apollo13> das ist beim nächsten update futsch
<Brot01> ok verstehe
<marshmello> Kann man die Gnome-Benachrichtigungen, die den Bildschirm immer versperren irgendwo anders anzeigen?
<drc> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/708/panel-osd/ ← damit kannst du sie zumindest verschieben
<le_bot> Title: Panel OSD - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<georg> Hallo
<dreamon> nabend. hab mir irgendwie mein copy & paste zerlegt. Dachte installierst mal ein paar andere Clipboard Manager. Nachdem ich bemerkte das es mir irgenwie ihn chaos endet hab ich das Zeug wieder deinstalliert.
<dreamon> Leider hab ich immer noch seltsames verhalten. Kann man das wieder auf den Urzustand reseten?
<dreamon> Verwende XFCE 
<sash_> dreamon: reboot?
<dreamon> sash_, Das hab ich schon oft gemacht..
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-22
<Archie> Moin, kann mich jemand bitte aufklähren. Ich habe hier gerade einen Raspberry Pi 3 an mein Netzt gehängt mit einem USB Stick und dort den NFS-Server eingerichtet. Jetzt habe ich auf meinem Rechner den Stick gemountet und kann mit ca. 60MB/s hochladen und kopieren. Jetzt bin ich zu einem anderen Standort und habe mich mit meinem Laptop über VPN
<Archie> die ich auf meiner FritzBox laufen habe verbunden und konnte ebenso den Stick vom Pi 3 mounten. Leider habe ich jetzt nur ca. 350KiB/s beim kopieren und hochladen. Wie Rechne ich das ganze richtig um, ob das von den beiden Anschlüssen mit der Donload und Upload geschwindigkeit alles richtig ist, oder ob ich da ordentliche verluste habe.
<Frickelpit> Archie: dafür gibt es Tools wie z.B. iperf
<Archie> So, da bin ich wieder.
<Archie> Was ist den das beste Protokoll um über VPN eine HDD von einem anderen Rechner zu mounten? Ich habe das jetzt mit NFS und SSHFS probiert. Mit NFS hatte ich Raten von ca. 350KiB/s und mit SSHFS ca. 1MB/s. Ist das ganze normal, oder lässt sich das ganze noch verbessern?
<Heavy91> eigentlich sollte NFS schneller sein als SSHFS, weil weniger Protokolloverhead.
<Heavy91> Wie hast du denn den Durchsatz gemessen? Eine große Datei übertragen, oder viele kleine? sync oder async gemountet?
<Letothe2nd> Archie: ohne einigermaßen sinnvollen Benchmarking wo es denn hakt kann man kaum was sagen.
<Archie> Ich habe es mit einer größeren ca. 150mb Datei versucht. Habe es aber auch mit kleineren dateien ca. 17mb ausprobiert. Bei beiden ca. 350 - 400 KiB/s über NFS. Wenn ich das ganze ohne VPN mache und im gleichem Netz bin, habe ich Raten von ca. 60 mb/s
<Archie> gemountet habe ich über den mount Befehl, ohne weiteren Parametern
<Heavy91> Welches VPN Tool nutzt du denn? Ist evtl. die CPU Auslastung wegen der Verschlüsselung der Flaschenhals?
<Letothe2nd> Heavy91: wäre auch meine Vermutung.
<Archie> Ich habe die VPN in meiner FritzBox eingerichtet und habe vpnc als Tool unter Linux laufen.
<Heavy91> Also geht die VPN Verbindung auch über DSL oder TV-Kabel? Welche Bandbreite hast du da?
<Letothe2nd> Archie: erstes Googlen legt nahe dass die Fritzbox da einfach schlapp macht: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/fritzbox-7490-und-vpn-geschwindigkeit.1741510/
<le_bot> Title: Fritzbox 7490 und VPN-Geschwindigkeit | ComputerBase Forum (at www.computerbase.de)
<Archie> Ich habe Vodafone mit 100k im Donload also 10mb/s und 6k also 0,6mb/s im Upload bei der Fritz mit dem VPN wo auch der Pi 3 hängt.
<Archie> Ab anderem Standort habe ich 100k im Download und 20k im Upload.
<Heavy91> Ja, es ist bekannt, dass die Fritzboxen im VPN nicht besonders schnell sind.
<Heavy91> Ich würde als erstes das VPN direkt zwischen den Endgeräten aufspannen und nicht mit der Fritzbox. Dafür würde ich Wireguard nehmen, das ist schneller als IPsec (vpnc).
<Heavy91> https://www.wireguard.com/performance/
<le_bot> Title: Performance - WireGuard (at www.wireguard.com)
<Archie> Moment, verstehe ich es richtig, dan baue ich das VPN nicht auf der FritzBox sondern direkt auf dem Pi auf?
<Heavy91> Darüber würde ich dann erstmal die Netzwerkperformance mit Tools wie iperf messen.
<Heavy91> Wenn du hier gute Werte erreichst, dann mache dich an das Filesystem. NFS sollte recht performant sein, wobei man da auch noch einiges tunen kann.
<Archie> Das wollte ich heute Abend auch machen, habe gerade über das Tool Ipref gelesen.
<Heavy91> Archie: Genau. In der Fritzbox kannst du einfach ein Portforwarding einrichten für den UDP Port, den Wireguard nutzt.
<Archie> Da müsste ich mich erstmal einlesen, über die FritzBox war es für mich jetzt der leichteste weg^^
<Archie> Kann man den irgendwo herausfinden/ausrechnen, wie viel jetzt über VPN und NFS über meine Leitungen maximal gehen sollte. Das liegt doch alles an der Upload geschwindigkeit, an dem der Server hängt, oder nicht. Da hätte ich ja 6k im Upload, somit sollte doch ca. 600kiB/s möglich sein
<Heavy91> Archie: Nein, ausrechnen kann man das nicht so einfach. Es hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab.
<Heavy91> Wenn du 6 Mbit/sec Upload hast, dann sind im Idealfall maximal 750 kB/s Upload möglich. Das sollte auch das VPN der Fritzbox schaffen, wenn es ein halbwegs aktuelles Modell ist.
<Heavy91> Aber bei Netzwerk-Filesystemen kommt es immer auch auf die Latenz an, also der Zeit, die ein Protokoll-Kommando bis zur Ausführung braucht. Latenzen addieren sich, d.h. der Weg der Daten über das Netzwerk, die Zeit für die Ver-/Entschlüsselung und die Zeit für die Massenspeicheroperationen ergeben zusammen die Latenz.
<Archie> Und da bin ich wieder, habe ich was verpasst?
<Letothe2nd> Archie: die lottozahlen für kommenden samsatag.
<Archie> So, jetzt bin ich da^^ Irgendwie spinnt mein Netzt heute.
<Archie> So, wie angesagt, habe ich es gerade nochmal mit ipref getestet. Ich bekomme über ipref eine Rate von ca. 2,4 - 3 MB/s was meinem Upload von 20k entsprechen und das ganze über die VPN. Wen ich es jetzt aber über nfs mounte bekomme ich nicht mehr als 370 KiB/s. Ich habe es gerade auch mit den parametern rsize=65536,wsize=65536 versucht, mit
<Archie> diesen Parametern komme ich auf 400KiB/s.
<Archie> Somit scheint es nicht die VPN bei der FritzBox zu sein, sondern NFS selber. Wenn ich aber im selben netz bin, kriege ich die vollen ca. 60MB/s über NFS raus. Gibt es vielleicht noch weitere parameter mit denen NFS sich vielleicht an VPN anpassen lässt oder so ähnlich?
<Heavy91> Wie gesagt liegt das an den Latenzen.
<Heavy91> Bei NFS kannst du den Durchsatz etwas steigern, wenn du auf beiden Seiten (Export und Mount) die Option async verwendest.
<Heavy91> Wenn es um das Kopieren mehrerer Verzeichnisse mit vielen kleinen Dateien geht, hilft es, das zu parallelisieren. Ein Tool, was das kann, ist psync: https://github.com/hweidner/psync
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - hweidner/psync: Parallel Sync - parallel recursive copying of directories (at github.com)
<Archie> Ich habe es mit einer Dateigröße von 50MB getestet und brauche dafür ganze 4min. Sind bei solchen größen die Latenzen schon so groß?
<Archie> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wen ich ein Film starte direkt von dem Server wird er ganz normal abgespielt ist ein Film in 1080p im avi Format. Jetzt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das dafür ca. 400KiB/s ausreichen. 
<Heavy91> Die Latenzen haben nichts mit der Dateigröße zu tun. Übertrage mal parallel zwei oder drei 50 MB Dateien. Das dauert wahrscheinlich genauso vier Minuten.
<Heavy91> Wenn der Videoplayer schlau ist, macht er genau das: die Datei mehrfach öffnen und unabhängig einzelne Blöcke übertragen, um den Durchsatz zu steigern.
<Archie> oh man, ok alles klar. Ich möchte eigendlich einen zentralen Platz, auf den ich mit dem Tool borgBackup über ssh backUps machen kann. Wen ich borg verwende, kommt er ohne nfs zurecht, da er sich selber mit dem server verbindet. Ich bin jetzt gespannt, wie groß dort die Raten seien werden.
<Archie> Jetzt habe ich mal testweise borg laufen lassen und die gleiche datei ca. 50 mit borg auf den Pi 3 gebackupt. Das kopieren der datei über NFS hat ca. 4min gedauert und das sichern mit borg über ssh hat er in 2min und 20sek geschafft.
<Archie> Sind irgendwo Infos darüber zu finden, ob diese Raten in Ordnung sind? Ich habe keine Referenzen ob das alles im grünen Bereich ist oder ob ich da irgendwo ein größeren Flaschenhals hängen habe.
<Heavy91> Für mich klingt das jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich. Hier spielen viele Faktoren mit rein, so dass die Performance schwer vorhersagbar ist. Bei SSH kommt wahrscheinlich auch noch eine Kompression mit dazu.
<Archie> Kompremiert habe ich in dem test extra nichts.
<Heavy91> SSH kann on-the-fly komprimieren.
<Archie> oh, man habe ich mir da was zugetraut. Ich will doch nur wissen, ob ich es mit weiterer anpassung verbessern kann oder ob es mit den Internet Anschlüssen das maximun an Leistung ist, die man so rausholen kann. Wen die Leitung durch VPN und SSH wirklich so klein ist, würde ich dan ein Pi 3 als "NAS" einrichten, auf dem ich mit borg über ssh alle
<Archie> meine Backup machen würde.
<Archie> Ich habe gedacht, das ich dafür lieber ein NAS mir zusammenstelle, aber wen ich über VPN und SSH nur diese Leistung bekommen kann, reicht ein PI 4 oder sogar ein Pi 3 dafür ja voll aus.
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mal eine Frage, meine Nichte Soll Ihreren Ersten Computer bekommen mit 10, jetzt überlege ich was der beste weg ist, installiere ich ihr ein normales Ubuntu und Schränke die rechte ein und installiere Lernsoftware oder nutzte ich lieber sowas wie DouDou Linux ?
<stevieh> dou dou?
<Heavy91> DouDou hat als Zielgruppe Kinder von 2 bis 12. Mit 10 ist deine Nicht dafür schon fast zu groß.
<Heavy91> Ich würde ein ganz normales Ubuntu installieren und ihr einen Account ohne sudo Rechte geben. Dann kann sie nicht viel kaputt machen und du hast die Kontrolle, welche Software drauf kommt.
<Heavy91> Wenn DouDou trotzdem gebraucht wird, kann man es als CD-ROM / USB Stick mit dazu geben.
<indy73c> okay kann ich ihren user auch so einschränken das er nicht ins Inet kommt ?
<indy73c> bzw. nur Spezielle seiten ?
<Heavy91> Und natürlich der übliche Zusatz: der beste Jugendschutz ist ein Computer im Wohnzimmer, wo jeder über die Schulter schauen kann.
<indy73c> ja ..... ich weiß .... jetzt am anfang werde ich die "Unterrichten" aber ich möchte für den anfang nicht das die so einfach ins inet kommt, dann muss ich nmir auch keine sorgen machen ob sie was anstellt .. kein inet keine probleme
<indy73c> aber guit dann werde ich das mal machen
<Heavy91> Das geht, z.B. mit Privoxy. Alternativ haben manche Router auch solche Funktionen.
<indy73c> hmm...
<indy73c> kann man nicht irgendwie die Netzwerk adapter lahmlegen ...
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<le_bot> Title: ParentalControls - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Heavy91> Doch, natürlich. Aber dann geht halt gar kein Netzwerk mehr
<Heavy91> Nur: wenn man mit technischen Sperren ankommt, fangen die Kids an, sie zu umgehen. Dabei lernen sie was, ist aber ein Katz- und Maus-Spiel.
<indy73c> das was k1l geschireben hat scheint schon recht gut auszusehen
<indy73c> werde ich mir gleich mal genauer anseehen
<k1l> oder halt mit iptables fummeln: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21650/how-to-restrict-internet-access-for-a-particular-user-on-the-lan-using-iptables?
<le_bot> Title: How to restrict internet access for a particular user on the lan using iptables in Linux - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-23
<NDK590> Moin Moin
<evlute2> hi
<evlute2> Ich vermisse die Applikation /usr/lib/at-spi-bus-launcher. Wie installiere ich sie?
<_moep_> welches ubuntu evlute2 
<drc> for the record, das ist in at-spi2-core
<drc> siehe https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/at-spi2-core (oder halt mit anderer version in der url)
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package at-spi2-core in focal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> da das accessibility kram ist sollte das schon dabei sein, eigentlich
<drc> kommt auf den flavor an, oder nicht?
<k1l_> jo
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-24
<Tarallo> Hallo
<Tarallo> ist jemand da?
<nicole_> Hallo
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-25
<andi_> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen was das cnf ist bei den ubuntu mirrorn?
<andi_> ich hab mit der apt-mirror.lst meinen mirror erstellt https://paste.xinu.at/5KqBUu/ und bekomme wenn ich dann lokal updaten will immer failed to fetch ... ubuntu/focal/main/cnf/Commands-amd64 404
<le_bot> Title: txt-2020-06-25-114903.txt (at paste.xinu.at)
<drc> sieht nach dem Bug hier aus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-mirror/+bug/1825755
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1825755 “apt-mirror in all versions (including disco and la...” : Bugs : apt-mirror package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<drc> Hier hat jemand einen Bugfix eingebaut: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-mirror/+bug/1825755/comments/8
<le_bot> Title: Comment #8 : Bug #1825755 : Bugs : apt-mirror package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<andi_> also ist das erstellen eines mirrors gerade nicht mögich verstehe ich das richtig?
<drc> Naja, siehe Kommentar #8
<drc> Da ist eine Version, die das Problem nicht hat
<andi_> ja den kommentar hab ich auch schon gesehen, wundert mich nur stark das er noch nicht behoben ist? ist das nicht recht wichtig korrekte mirror durch die bekannten paketquellen zu generieren?
<drc> Klar, aber man muss dafür ja nicht apt-mirror benutzen
<drc> ich hab gute sachen über aptly gehört
<andi_> oh gut zu wissen
<andi_> dann werde ich es mal damit versuchen
<andi_> drc: kannst du zufällig noch ein docker image zu aptly empfehlen?
<drc> ne, sorry
<andi_> alles klar trotzdem danke dir
<drc> die offizielle seite schlägt https://github.com/mikepurvis/aptly-docker vor
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - mikepurvis/aptly-docker: Aptly containers for Docker (at github.com)
<andi_> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich openssh-server finde?
<Frickelpit> apt search sollte dir da helfen
<andi_> Frickelpit: ich hab mein ubuntu offline und hoste mein eigenges package repo
<andi_> aber ich finde openssh-server nicht
<andi_> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/openssh-server hier finde ich nicht in welchem repository das liegt
<Frickelpit> dann solltest du deinen Mirror nochmal prüfen, das Paket liegt in main
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package openssh-server in focal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> andi_: du kennst packages.ubuntu.com/[paketname]? z.B.: packages.ubuntu.com/ssh-server
<LupusE> Dann klickst Du auf die Version Deines Vertrauens, und ziehmlich weit unten findest Du alle Pakete, die zum Download bereitstehen. inkl. Pfad. z.B. https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/amd64/openssh-server/download
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Download Selection -- openssh-server_8.2p1-4_amd64.deb (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> wenn ich nun den link auf dem offizillen repo mit deinem vergleiche, dann faellt mir auf, das ein 'amd64' (a.k.a. die Architektur) fehlt.
<LupusE> Zum Anfang hilft es meist das lokale mirror-verzeichnis browseable zu haben, bis man sich in dne ganzen strukturen zurecht findet.
<andi_> ja ganz offensichtlich scheint mein mirror nicht wirklich zu funktionieren
<andi_> beim ersten apt update hat er noch packete verteilt
<LupusE> hie rkann dir niemand sagen, was du zwichen dem ersten apt update und jetzt gemacht hast. das wird wohl auf deinem Rechner passiert sein.
<LupusE> ich hatte ma eine debmirror anleitung geschrieben ... hmm.
<LupusE> https://pastebin.com/1qL0qdNx  <- 'Anleitung'. nun verstehe ich, warum es nicht ins Blog gekommen ist.
<le_bot> Title: Debmirror Examples - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-26
<andi_> jemand ne idee an was es liegen kann, dass wenn ich einen rsync auf eine ext4 festplatte mache, meine bandbreite kaum ausgenutzt wird im vergleich dazu wenn ich das selbe auf eine exFAT festplatte mach?
<LupusE> bandbreite? also rsync aus dme netz? vielleicht eine gegenseit emit round robin und auf ext4 einen shclehcten peer erwischt?
<LupusE> oder eine intenso platte mit ext4 und eine sandisk ultra mit exFAT?
<NDK590> Moin Moin!
<NDK590> Ich bräuchte Hilfe mit dem Remote Desktop / Vino. Irgendwie klappt es nicht.
<NDK590> Ich habe gestern eine frische minimal Installation von Ubuntu 20.04 AMD64 gemacht. Rechner läuft, Gnome auch, Netzwerkverbindung steht. SSH läuft auch ohne Probleme.
<NDK590> Ich habe dann Vino installiert, aber irgendwie läuft es nicht.
<NDK590> nmap localhost gibt nur Port 22 und 631 (IPP) aus.
<Frickelpit> "Wenn im Autostart [1] "Entfernter Desktop" nicht aktiviert ist, wird der Vino-Server nicht gestartet und eine Fernwartung ist nicht möglich."
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/#Unity-GNOME
<le_bot> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NDK590> @Frickelpit Genau da habe ich VINO extra angelegt.
<NDK590> ein entsprechender Eintrag befindet sich auch in der "~/.config/autostart/vino-server.desktop"
<NDK590> ein entsprechender Eintrag befindet sich auch in der "~/.config/autostart/vino-server.desktop"
<NDK590> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x6hhTv7bqN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NDK590> Der erste Paste ist die Datei "vino-server.desktop"
<NDK590> Und hier noch meine Vino Konfiguration
<NDK590> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YFFgGx4s6w/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> NDK590: funktioniert es denn, wenn du Vino von Hand startest?
<NDK590> @drc Ich kann Vino nicht von Hand starten, da ich momentan nur zugriff per SSH habe.
<NDK590> Wenn ich versuche Vino per SSH zu starten bekomme ich folgenden Fehler
<NDK590> Unable to init server: Verbindung ist gescheitert: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt. Anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden: Rufen Sie »vino-server --help« auf, um eine Liste der verfügbaren Optionen für die Befehlszeile zu erhalten.
<drc> Welchen Befehl benutzt du da?
<NDK590> "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server &"
<drc> Das klingt so, als wäre da ein Problem mit deiner Konfiguration
<drc> Das sollte nicht an SSH liegen
<NDK590> Ok
<drc> Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie genau die Konfiguration aussehen muss, damit das geht
<NDK590> Es gibt ja noch die Optionen --display=ANZEIGE (X-Anzeige) und  --sm-clien-id=ID (Session Management).
<drc> Benutzt du eventuell Wayland? 
<drc> Vino ist recht alt, ich weiß nicht, ob das mit Wayland klarkommt
<NDK590> Ich finde dazu leider auch nur sehr kurz gehaltene Tutorials bei denen nur steht. Installieren, dann läuft das.
<NDK590> Vermutlich benutze ich Wayland da ich Ubuntu 20.04 im einsatz habe.
<NDK590> Ich bin auch offen für Emnpfehlungen was den Remote Desktop Server angeht.
<drc> Naja, die schnellste Lösung: X-Session aufmachen
<drc> Ubuntu 20.04 hat X dabei, kannst du beim Login aufmachen
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-28
<Hootch> ich find heidisql für mariadb ziemlich gut. kennt jemand was ähnliches unter linux? oder heidisql per wine?
<apollo13> omnidb?
<apollo13> mhm na meinte was anderes finde es aber gerade nicht :D
<Frickelpit> meintest du evtl. MySQL Workbench?
<drc> ich benutze mittlerweile DBeaver
<drc> Sieht nicht ganz so schick aus, aber funktioniert zuverlässig
<Hootch> MysqlWorkbench geht nur bedingt mit mariadb
<Hootch> DBeaver schau ich grad an
<apollo13> https://tableplus.com/ das meinte ich, kostet aber
<le_bot> Title: TablePlus | Modern, Native Tool for Database Management (at tableplus.com)
<apollo13> wobei dann kann man auch noch datagrip von jetbrains anschauen
<apollo13> oh tableplus hat wohl keine linux version
<apollo13> ah doch
<apollo13> https://tableplus.com/blog/2019/10/tableplus-linux-installation.html ist derweil gratis bis es aus der beta raus ist
<le_bot> Title: TablePlus Linux Installation | TablePlus (at tableplus.com)
<Hootch> ah ich seh es. danke erstmal :)
<Hootch> gnome frage: beim lautstärkenregeler ist musik aus wenn der regler bei ca. 1/3 drittel steht (und kleiner). kann ich das irgendwo besser einstellen?
<RedNifre> Microsoft plant nicht wirklich, Canonical zu kaufen, oder? Hatte da was gehoert, finde jetzt aber keine Belege.
<RedNifre> (Frage, weil ich gerade die Distro fuer einen Rechner aussuche)
<stevieh> microsoft baut super distros
<dreamon> Hallo. Hab hier Probleme mit Intel GPU. Wenn ich wie im Wiki steht xserver-xorg-video-intel installiere, hab ich im Loginscreen streifen im Bild, MPV, VLC spielen keine Videos mehr.
<dreamon> Wenn ihc den xserver-xorg-video-intel remove. Dann kann ich videos spielen aber blender schmiert mir ständig ab. Sollte ich vielleicht einen anderen Kernel oder Intel Treiber testen?
<dreamon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics (rev 02)
<drc> Welches Ubuntu, welcher Kernel?
<dreamon> drc 20.04 Linux mydreamon 5.4.0-31-generic
<drc> hmmh. also, wenn du xserver-xorg-video-intel deinstallierst, wird der kernel wahrscheinlich einfach ein vesa-fallback-modul laden, dass damit blender nicht funktioniert, ist nicht erstaunlich
<RedNifre> So, moegen die absurden Installationsprobleme beginnen...
<drc> ich würde mal den 5.6er kernel probieren
<drc> linux-image-oem
<tomreyn> ich würde mal firmwareupdate machen
<RedNifre> Mein Monitor ist explodiert, deswegen habe ich meinen Desktop-PC gerade an den Fernseher angeschlossen, um Ubuntu 20.04 LTS per USB-Stick zu installieren. Es sieht alles gut aus, bis nach dem "Filesystem Checks Complete" screen, danach versteht mein Fernseher die Aufloesung nicht mehr "Nicht unterstuetzter Modus. Aufloesung nicht unterstuetzt, Aendern sie die Aufloesung des externen Geraets".
<RedNifre> Was kann ich denn jetzt machen, wenn ich nichts mehr sehe? GIbt's einen hotkey, um die Aufloesung auf irgendetwas anderes zu aendern?
<RedNifre> oder gibt's nen Trick, wie ich frueh die Aufloesung auf etwas festlegen kann, das funktioniert?
<tomreyn> nö. du kannst mal veruchen auf ein tty zu schalten, vielleicht hilft das
<RedNifre> Wie ging das nochmal?
<tomreyn> strg-alt-f3 zum beispiel
<drc> normalerweise SSH, aber das Livesystem hat keinen Server laufen, glaub ich
<RedNifre> es ist auch noch nicht im wlan
<RedNifre> ah, geht beim 2. versuch
<dreamon> tomreyn, Ich hab keine Ahnung was in dem "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics (rev 02)" steckt. Daher hilft mir die descrition auch nicht?
<dreamon> drc, Wo krieg ich den Her?
<drc> linux-image-oem
<drc> ist so in den paketquellen drin
<tomreyn> dreamon: du weißt nicht ob die cpu von vor oder nach 2007 ist?
<tomreyn> cpu (und damit auch gpu)
<drc> ist halt die IGP vom Prozessor. Einmal in /proc/cpuinfo gucken, was genau für eine CPU drin ist und fertig
<RedNifre> okay, per tty komme ich rein. Wie kann ich von dort die aufloesung fuer die grafische session aendern?
<apollo13> warum nicht einfach den server installer nehmen und ne console expert install machen? :D
<dreamon> tomreyn, Nunja. Das Thinkpad ist brand neu. Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-10510U CPU @ 1.80GHz
<tomreyn> RedNifre: ich würd erst mal ins log schauen um zu verstehen weshalb da überhautp auf einen nicht unterstützten modus geschaltet wurde bzw welcher fehler dann ggf. geloggt wurde. ansonsten kannst du beim booten (zumindest bei uefi boot) auch "failsafe graphics" auswählen
<RedNifre> ja, waere wohl auch eine option...
<tomreyn> dreamon: dann ist's vermutlich nach 2007
<RedNifre> naja, der nicht unterstuetzte modus ist ja eine Fernseher-Fehlermeldung... ich befuerchte, dass Ubuntu gar nicht weiss, dass der HDMI-Output am anderen Ende nicht verstanden wird.
<RedNifre> welches log am besten?
<drc> dreamon, wenn die CPU so neu ist, probier den 5.6er Kernel
<tomreyn> dreamon: wenn du "i7-10510U" in ner websuch eingibst wsolltest du schnell nach https://ark.intel.com/content/www/de/de/ark/products/196449/intel-core-i7-10510u-processor-8m-cache-up-to-4-90-ghz.html kommen
<le_bot> Title: Intel® Core™ i7-10510U Prozessor (8 MB Cache, bis zu 4,90 GHz) Produktspezifikationen (at ark.intel.com)
<tomreyn> RedNifre: ich guck immer in journalctl
<RedNifre> ja, da steht viel drin, teilweise bunt :]
<tomreyn> journalctl -b    und dann primär die "gdm-x-session"-einträge
<dreamon> tomreyn, Ja. Da steht auch nicht mehr als Intel® UHD-Grafik
<tomreyn> "Einführungsdatum Q3'19"
<RedNifre> hm, journalctl -b | grep "gdm" ergibt nichts
<tomreyn> RedNifre: dann kommt es wohl gar nicht erst soweit. poste mal das log, ich guck mal drauf: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 
<dreamon> Ok, ich hab den linux-image-oem mal installiert.. sollte ich den xserver-xorg-video-intel weglassen?
<RedNifre> Ich habe gerade keinen Netzwerkzugang auf der Maschine, da der Fritz WLAN Stick noch nicht eingerichtet ist. Ich muss mal suchen, ob ich noch ein Netzwerkkabel habe, Sekunde.
<tomreyn> dreamon: welcher teil von "The use of this driver is discouraged if your hw is new enough (ca. 2007 and newer)." ist noch unverständlich?
<dreamon> tomreyn, Sorry, mein englisch ist nicht so doll.. 
<RedNifre> Keins da. Ich denke ich gebe auf und bestelle mir einen Monitor und ein langes Netzwerkkabel. So ein Quark.
<drc> dreamon, nein, du brauchst den
<RedNifre> ...oder ich nehme den Server-Install...
<drc> oh, stimmt
<RedNifre> Wie ist das denn technisch, Ubuntu Desktop vs Server? Kann ich den Server-Install problemlos zur Desktop-Variante nachruesten, oder passen dann irgendwelche Details nicht?
<drc> nein, brauchst du nicht, sollte aber eh nicht benutzt werden
<tomreyn> dreamon: ich übersetz mal: "Von der Verwendung dieses Treibers wird abgeraten wenn Deine HW (Hardware) neu genug ist (ca. 2007 und neuer)."
<dreamon> Ok, Danke. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel/ → Im wiki steht davon nix
<le_bot> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ich reboote mal mit dem neuen Kernel
<tomreyn> RedNifre: der server installer verwendet standardmäßig systemd-networkd und netplan als netzwerkkonfigurations-framework, nicht network-manager (was der desktop verwendet). wireless lan-konfigurationen sind dann ggf. etwas aufwändiger oder z.t. auch gar nicht machbar.
<RedNifre> :(
<tomreyn> aber wenn du ein handy hast durch das du tethern kannst dann gilt das als wired-verbindung
<RedNifre> Das ist doch doof, das tty rendert in einer mittelgroßen aufloesung (nicht nativ) und funktioniert, waehrend die grafische session am anfang noch schoen in nativer aufloesung das dateisystem ueberprueft hat und jetzt irgendetwas tut, das der Fernseher nicht versteht.
<tomreyn> ich würde aber an deiner stelle erst mal den failsafe graphics mode nutzen
<RedNifre> okay, wie?
<tomreyn> "ansonsten kannst du beim booten (zumindest bei uefi boot) auch "failsafe graphics" auswählen"
<tomreyn> ^ zitat von vor 20 minuten
<RedNifre> Am Anfang beim "Keyboard = Mensch im Kreis" etwas druecken, oder wie komme ich dahin?
<RedNifre> sorry, uebersehen.
<RedNifre> ich reboote mal...
<tomreyn> hmm, keyboard + mensch im kreis war glaub ich bios boot
<tomreyn> versuchs mal mit shift gedrückt halten
<RedNifre> cool, beim rebooten sehe ich nochmal kurz ein schoen nativ gerendertes ubuntu logo
<RedNifre> Zumindest nennt es sich "Asus UEFI BIOS Utility - EZ Mode"
<RedNifre> Dort kann ich vom USB Stick booten, allerdings ohne failsafe graphics mode dort auswaehlen zu koennen, oder kommt das erst spaeter?
<tomreyn> kommt erst später
<tomreyn> du bist grade im UEFI boot menü der firmware
<RedNifre> Ich schaetze, ich soll direkt bei "keyboard = mensch" etwas druecken, oder wo meinst du?
<RedNifre> ja, bin ich.
<dreamon> drc, tomreyn, Also der neue Kernel fühlt sich gut an. Bisher ist blender noch nicht abgestürzt. aber es freezed manchmal. Mal schauen ob es crasht. Ich teste mal eine Weile
<RedNifre> Mir war nur nicht klar, ob ich den grafik-modus im uefi enforcen soll, oder im bootprozess des usb-stick ubuntus
<tomreyn> direkt nach dem uefi boot menu escape mehrmals in 1-sekunden-abständen drücken bis das grub-menü angezeigt wird (bei uefi boot) oder shift gedrückt halten (bei bios boot)
<tomreyn> RedNifre: ^
<dreamon> crasht immer noch.. hmpf.
<dreamon> Ich installier mal über ein snap.
<tomreyn> dreamon: feedback zu dem kernel am besten an die person die zu deren einsatz geraten hat
<drc> macht er ja :>
<drc> würd ja fast behaupten, dass blender crashed, ist nicht unbedingt ein treiberproblem
<tomreyn> ah, stimmt, hatte "drc" für democratic repulic of congo" gehalten
<dreamon> LOL
<drc> aber eh, wenn der kernel nichts ist, schmeiß ihn wieder runter
<drc> ist ja kein aufwand
<tomreyn> also es kann schon sein dass der kernel mit intel-grafik hilft, ich würd's nur halt erst mal mit dem normalen probieren und mit auch mal die fehlermeldung angucken die blender wirft
<dreamon> ne, den Teste ich mal ne weile.. auch blender2.83 machte probleme so wie blender2.83.1 .. die Jungs von blender meinten sei ein treiberproblem
<tomreyn> denn "funktioniert irgenbwie nicht, ich mach mal irgendwas anderes" klappt zwar manchmal, ist aber nicht unbedingt der beste ansatz,
<dreamon> blender wirft keinen Fehler aus.. auch wenn ich in Konsole starte
<tomreyn> und logs gibts da auch nicht?
<tomreyn> RedNifre: achso, alles klar.
<RedNifre> tomreyn: Ah, danke, ich habe jetzt die Installation im abgesicherten Grafikmodus gestartet... es tut... irgendetwas.
<dreamon> er legt nur ein log an wenn sein segmentation fehler auftritt. das passiwerte wenn ich den xserver-xorg-video-intel laufen hatte..
<tomreyn> töfte
<tomreyn> und im systemd jozurnal findet sich auch nichts dazu dass blender abstürzt?
<dreamon> oh, der neue Kernel wirf nun doch was auch "CUDA cuInit: Unknown error" .. aber das ist doch für Nvidia..
<tomreyn> hat da zufällig jemand seine komplette konfiguration von einem anderen system auf dieses neue rüber geschaufelt?
<dreamon> Obwohl ich CUDA nicht aktiviert hab.. kann es sein, das noch eine Lib rumfliegt..?
<dreamon> tomreyn, YES
<tomreyn> ah da fällt mir ein ich wollte dich ja nicht mehr supporten
<tomreyn> schönes leben noch!
<dreamon> AUTSCH
<RedNifre> Was die Partition angeht, ich habe 50 GB ext4, 10 GB swap und danach noch NTFS fuer Windows. Die alte Linux-Installation ist eine Ruine, wenn ich "Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS loeschen und neu installieren" waehle, loescht es dann auch die partitionen und legt sie neu an, oder loescht es nur den Inhalt der Partitionen?
<RedNifre> Mein Ziel ist, dass es alles ordentlich neu installiert, aber Windows nicht beeintraechtigt.
<RedNifre> Tut die erste Option genau das, oder sollte ich erst manuell beide Partitionen loeschen?
<ppq> RedNifre, iirc wird dabei an der partitionierung nichts geändert
<drc> gute frage, weiß ich nicht, aber dein windows sollte es nicht anfassen
<ppq> nur das fs neu angelegt
<RedNifre> okay, klingt als sollte ich sicherheitshalber mit "Etwas Anderes" die Linux-Partitionen loeschen.
<ppq> ich mache das auch immer manuell, die paar klicks sind eh kein zeitaufwand
<RedNifre> nanu, warum ist eigentlich am anfang der platte 1MB freier Speicherplatz?
<ppq> das ist um das 1-MiB-alignment sicherzustellen
<ring0> kann auch diese bios boot partition sein, bei gpt ohne uefi
<ppq> While not a file system feature, operating systems should also aim to align partitions correctly, which avoids excessive read-modify-write cycles. A typical practice for personal computers is to have each partition aligned to start at a 1 MiB (= 1,048,576 bytes) mark, which covers all common SSD page and block size scenarios, as it is divisible by all commonly used sizes - 1 MiB, 512 KiB, 128 KiB, 4 KiB, and 512 B. Modern operating system installation 
<ppq> software and disk tools handle this automatically. 
<RedNifre> Wie "committe" ich denn das Entfernen der Partitionen?
<RedNifre> Mit "Beenden", oder bricht das den Installer ab?
<tomreyn> „Nach meiner Kenntnis … ist das sofort, unverzüglich“
<RedNifre> Ist es nicht, wenn ich das Partitionsprogramm verlasse und wieder hinein gehe sind die Partitionen wieder da.
<ppq> :)
<RedNifre> Also, wenn ich es mit "Zurueck" verlasse.
<RedNifre> Vermutlich ist "Zurueck"="Abbrechen" und "Beenden"=Speichern und Zurueck"?
<tomreyn> okay, dann lag schabowski doch falsch
<RedNifre> ah, "Beenden" beendet die Installation. Hmpf.
<RedNifre> Wenigstens fragt es vorher.
<RedNifre> Also, mein Ziel ist eigentlich, freien Platz zu schaffen und dann die empfohlene Installation von Ubuntu da rein zu packen.
<RedNifre> Vielleicht meint "Jetzt installieren" auch "Nutze den freien Platz und tu damit, was du willst"?
<RedNifre> nein, tut es nicht.
<RedNifre> dann meckert es, dass kein root-dateisystem festgelegt wurde. *seufz*
<ppq> wenn du (im installer nd grafisch) manuell partitionierst und im installer dann auf weiter drückst, wirst du nochmal gefragt
<ppq> ja, du musst den einhängepunkt manuell angeben
<ppq> also halt / für die rootpartition usw
<RedNifre> Kann ich mit dem Installer Partitionen loeschen und es trotzdem in der normalkonfiguration installieren lassen, oder muss ich den instnaller abbrechen, das live system starten, per gparted die partitionen real loeschen und dann nochmal den installer starten?
<ppq> unabhängig davon kannst du den installer auch direkt im live-system starten
<RedNifre> Ich habe wieder wie vorher 50 GB fuer das System und 10 GB fuer Swap genommen (auf der SSD, Downloads etc. kommen dann auf die HDD)
<RedNifre> oh nein!
<RedNifre> jetzt ist es installiert, aber in 320x200 x(
<RedNifre> ich dachte, der abgesicherte grafikmodus wuerde sich nur auf die installation beziehen?
<RedNifre> korrigiere, 640x480
<RedNifre> kann ich da noch irgendetwas tun?
<ppq> bestimmt
<ppq> welche gpu ist das denn?
<RedNifre> und der software-updater crasht instantan.
<ppq> was häufig die ursache ist, ist dass der rechner die EDID-daten des moniutors nicht versteht oder falsch interpretiert und nicht weiß, welche auflösung der monitor kann. da hilft dann eine modeline
<RedNifre> GeForce GTX 550 Ti
<RedNifre> Ah, lshw zeigt sie auch als rot an.
<RedNifre> Komisch, eigentlich hatte ich wàhrend der Installation ausgewaehlt, dass es proprietaere Treiber mitinstallieren sollte.
<RedNifre> Hm, "Waehrend der Suche nach Treibern ist ein Fehler aufgetreten." So ein Pech.
<RedNifre> ich bin allerdings online. hm.
<RedNifre> mal auf gut glueck neustarten...
<ppq> du kannst ihn auch selber installieren, das passende paket heißt (in 20.04) xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-390
<ppq> das ist nicht der neuste treiber, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe der neuste, der noch die gtx 550 unterstützt
<RedNifre> Per apt install? Die Paketliste oder die Statusdatei konnte nicht eingelesen oder geoeffnet werden.
<RedNifre> schon wieder ein "interner Fehler".
<ppq> was sagt denn ein     sudo apt update
<RedNifre> Seltsam, dass eine frische Installation so bockt, das Problem hatte ich in der Vergangenheit nicht.
<ppq> ja, klingt echt komisch.
<RedNifre> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<ppq> nanu, spinnt da ein mirror?
<RedNifre> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_focal_universe_i18n_Translation-de
<RedNifre> E: Die Paketliste oder die Statusdatei konnte nicht eingelesen oder geoeffnet werden.
<RedNifre> Also, das kommt am Ende, davor gibt's noch ein paar "OK:.."
<RedNifre> 4xOK, 3xE
<ppq> ja, klingt nach kaputtem mirror. als temporären fix einfach mal umstellen auf archives.ubuntu.com, lässt sich gut mit sed automatisieren. wenn du die alte sources.list sicherst ist das zurückstellen auch kein drama
<RedNifre> ...
<RedNifre> kann ich beim update von "Server fuer Deutschland" auf "Hauptserver" umstellen, oder ist das etwas anderes?
<ppq> achso, doch, das müsste es sein
<ppq> wusste gar nicht dass das auch per gui geht
<RedNifre> ah, gut, keine apt-fehler mehr.
<RedNifre> hm. jetzt wird die GeForce GTX 550 Ti mit einem "manuell installierten Treiber" angezeigt, aber die Aufloesung kann ich noch immer nicht aendern.
<ppq> evtl mal ne modeline probieren
<ppq> falls es ein EDID problem ist
<RedNifre> eine was?
<ppq> muss jetzt leider afk, sorry. such mal nach "xserver modeline"
<RedNifre> Bei "Zusaetzliche Treiber" sind jetzt uebrigens 5 verschiedene angezeigt, allerdings kann ich davon keinen auswaehlen, es bleibt bei "manuell installierten Treiber verwenden"
<RedNifre> okay, danke fuer deine hilfe.
<ppq> ist ne fixe vorgabe der auflösung und frequenzen
<ppq> kann nötig sein wenn der monitor (EDID daten) seine fähigkeiten falsch oder unverständlich mitteilt
<ppq> bzw der treiber das nicht interpretieren kann
<ppq> modelines setzen kannst du mit xrandr
<ppq> RedNifre, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/
<le_bot> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> so, und wech :) viel erfolg
